# Enjoy1-new life, new chapter.



## Enjoy1

Hello all,

Iv introduced myself on the new members forum but heres a wee overview-having lost over 3 stones since last November- i have maintained a steady weight over the last couple of months since starting to weight train. Recently iv taken on a PT and am starting to see improvement week by week in muscle gains, but the PT is no bodybuilder and lacks dietetic input.

female

Height- 5ft 7

Weight 50kg

Current training split

Mon- shoulders back biceps

Tue- quads hams glutes

Wed- triceps chest

Thu- shoulders back biceps

Fri- cardio abs

Usually have 2 x rest days a week or may do some light cardio work one of the days

Diet

On waking - protein drink

Breakfast- porridge oats- 30g

Mid morning- banana and tbsp peanut butter

Lunch- tuna in spring water and 4 oatcakes & banana

Pre training protein drink

During training isotonic drink

Immediately post training- protein drink

Dinner- lean steak or chicken/turkey fillet with veg

Pre bedtime- low fat cottage cheese or 0% greek yoghurt

Snacks- handful of mixed nuts now and again an extra protein bar

Supplements- creatine and BCAA's

This is my basic training and diet at the moment- and i would appreciate any input. I intend to post some pics soon - to let you see where am at.

Will keep posting to update my progress- if any !!


----------



## chris27

good luck with it all enjoy1.


----------



## sakso

nice one. may I ask what your goal is?


----------



## Enjoy1

Yeah, wana be more than tight and toned- looking to build a fair bit of lean muscle all over - but dont intend to do anything with it- no comps- too shy shy!!


----------



## RKO_VIPER

not looking to bad on the diet side, maybe you should be eating more (good whole foods) but im no expert, plenty of ppl on here with good solid tried and tested knowledge.

and on the training side, you do back twice a wk? are both workouts the same? what does your back workout consist of? i would of thought back, shoulders and bi's are alot to do on 1 day never mind 2.


----------



## sakso

Enjoy1 said:


> Yeah, wana be more than tight and toned- looking to build a fair bit of lean muscle all over - but dont intend to do anything with it- no comps- too shy shy!!


okay, good luck with it all mate. I think you are doing everything right according to your diet and your training routine. I am no expert in any way and I still have long long way to go but there are many people here who will be more than happy to share their knowledge with ya.


----------



## Suprakill4

Excellent, it all looks good to me!

And never say never to competing, im a really shy person but i am hoping to compete and why not show off what you have achieved when the time comes. . .

Will you be posting progress pics to monitor along the way?


----------



## Enjoy1

Like i said RKO, im pretty new to it all and am following training routines given by my PT - who leaves it up to me how often and when i do the routines- so am pretty clueless as to how often i should be training individual areas- like back- so maybe thats why am not seeing the gains i would like! i bow to expertise of you guys - thanks.


----------



## RMC...

Firstly welcome to the forum..... I'd crack on as you are for a few weeks and re-evaluate after that. The diet looks a good starting point.... Good luck.


----------



## Enjoy1

I only wish i had done before shots to show how far ive come already! but yeah - hope to post some pics soon


----------



## RKO_VIPER

im far from an expert infact im still pretty much a beginer but i love the learning side of it all, good luck and enjoy-enjoy lol!


----------



## sakso

Enjoy1 said:


> Like i said RKO, im pretty new to it all and am following training routines given by my PT - who leaves it up to me how often and when i do the routines- so am pretty clueless as to how often i should be training individual areas- like back- so maybe thats why am not seeing the gains i would like! i bow to expertise of you guys - thanks.


if you are still seeing progress and results frm your current training then carry on with it mate. but if you feel like your routine doesn't do anything any more and you are simply bored with it then you can easily change your routine.

something like this:

*Mon, Wed, Fri*

Chest:

Bench press - 5 sets, 6-10 reps

Flat bench flies - 5 sets, 6-10 reps

Incline bench press - 6 sets, 6-10 reps

Cable crossovers - 6 sets, 10-12 reps

Dips - 5 sets, to failure

Dumbbell pullovers - 5 sets, 10-12 reps

Back:

Front wide-grip chin-ups - 6 sets, to failure

T-bar rows - 5 sets, 6-10 reps

Seated pulley rows - 6 sets, 6-10 reps

One-arm dumbbell rows - 5 sets, 6-10 reps

Straight-leg deadlifts - 6 sets, 15 reps

Legs:

Squats - 6 sets, 8-12 reps

Leg presses - 6 sets, 8-12 reps

Leg extensions - 6 sets, 12-15 reps

Leg curls - 6 sets, 10-12 reps

Barbell lunges - 5 sets, 15 reps

Calves:

Standing calf raises -10 sets, 10 reps

Seated calf raises - 8 sets, 15 reps

One-legged calf raises (holding dumbbells) - 6 sets,12 reps

Forearms:

Wrist curls (forearms on knees) - 4 sets, 10 reps

Reverse barbell curls - 4 sets, 8 reps

Wright roller machine - to failure

Abs:

Nonstop instinct training for 30 minutes

*
Tues, Thurs, Sat*

Biceps:

Barbell curls - 6 sets, 6-10 reps

Seated dumbbell curls - 6 sets, 6-10 reps

Dumbbell concentration curls - 6 sets, 6-10 reps

Triceps:

Close-grip bench presses (for the all three heads) - 6 sets, 6-10 reps

Pushdowns (exterior head) - 6 sets, 6-10 reps

Barbell French presses (interior head) - 6 sets, 6-10 reps

One-arm dumbbell triceps extensions (exterior head) - 6 sets, 6-10 reps

Shoulders:

Seated barbell presses - 6 sets, 6-10 reps

Lateral raises (standing) - 6 sets, 6-10 reps

Rear-delt lateral raises - 5 sets, 6-10 reps

Cable lateral raises - 5 sets, 10-12 reps

Calves and Forearms:

Same as Monday, Wednesday and Friday


----------



## 2004mark

RMC... said:


> Firstly welcome to the forum..... I'd crack on as you are for a few weeks and re-evaluate after that. The diet looks a good starting point.... Good luck.


This. The training split isn't the most conventional but you will make gains no matter what your split is for the first few months if sensible. Listen to your body and rest it when it needs resting, push on when you feel you can. Good luck.


----------



## sizar

sakso said:


> if you are still seeing progress and results frm your current training then carry on with it mate. but if you feel like your routine doesn't do anything any more and you are simply bored with it then you can easily change your routine.
> 
> something like this:
> 
> *Mon, Wed, Fri*
> 
> Chest:
> 
> Bench press - 5 sets, 6-10 reps
> 
> Flat bench flies - 5 sets, 6-10 reps
> 
> Incline bench press - 6 sets, 6-10 reps
> 
> Cable crossovers - 6 sets, 10-12 reps
> 
> Dips - 5 sets, to failure
> 
> Dumbbell pullovers - 5 sets, 10-12 reps
> 
> Back:
> 
> Front wide-grip chin-ups - 6 sets, to failure
> 
> T-bar rows - 5 sets, 6-10 reps
> 
> Seated pulley rows - 6 sets, 6-10 reps
> 
> One-arm dumbbell rows - 5 sets, 6-10 reps
> 
> Straight-leg deadlifts - 6 sets, 15 reps
> 
> Legs:
> 
> Squats - 6 sets, 8-12 reps
> 
> Leg presses - 6 sets, 8-12 reps
> 
> Leg extensions - 6 sets, 12-15 reps
> 
> Leg curls - 6 sets, 10-12 reps
> 
> Barbell lunges - 5 sets, 15 reps
> 
> Calves:
> 
> Standing calf raises -10 sets, 10 reps
> 
> Seated calf raises - 8 sets, 15 reps
> 
> One-legged calf raises (holding dumbbells) - 6 sets,12 reps
> 
> Forearms:
> 
> Wrist curls (forearms on knees) - 4 sets, 10 reps
> 
> Reverse barbell curls - 4 sets, 8 reps
> 
> Wright roller machine - to failure
> 
> Abs:
> 
> Nonstop instinct training for 30 minutes
> 
> *
> Tues, Thurs, Sat*
> 
> Biceps:
> 
> Barbell curls - 6 sets, 6-10 reps
> 
> Seated dumbbell curls - 6 sets, 6-10 reps
> 
> Dumbbell concentration curls - 6 sets, 6-10 reps
> 
> Triceps:
> 
> Close-grip bench presses (for the all three heads) - 6 sets, 6-10 reps
> 
> Pushdowns (exterior head) - 6 sets, 6-10 reps
> 
> Barbell French presses (interior head) - 6 sets, 6-10 reps
> 
> One-arm dumbbell triceps extensions (exterior head) - 6 sets, 6-10 reps
> 
> Shoulders:
> 
> Seated barbell presses - 6 sets, 6-10 reps
> 
> Lateral raises (standing) - 6 sets, 6-10 reps
> 
> Rear-delt lateral raises - 5 sets, 6-10 reps
> 
> Cable lateral raises - 5 sets, 10-12 reps
> 
> Calves and Forearms:
> 
> Same as Monday, Wednesday and Friday


Bicep 24 sets ? DAMN over killing i think in my opinion there is no need for that many sets for smaller muscle group but thats just me.


----------



## sakso

sizar said:


> Bicep 24 sets ? DAMN over killing i think in my opinion there is no need for that many sets for smaller muscle group but thats just me.


I totally agree mate. but, I think if you can then why not?!

edit: and I also believe that you will get results fairly quicker that way.


----------



## sizar

i would change few things in your diet.

Diet

On waking - protein drink

Breakfast- porridge oats- 30g 30g porridge not enough carb here. .

Mid morning- banana and tbsp peanut butter ( why carb and fat together thats just asking for fat gain )

Lunch- tuna in spring water and 4 oatcakes & banana ( i would choose better source of carbs .. oat cakes is okish not great. replace banana with apple. )

Pre training protein drink ( depends on how long pre training you drink this .. i would add a banana here. )

During training isotonic drink

Immediately post training- protein drink ( i would add some high GI carb such as maltodextrin powder )

Dinner- lean steak or chicken/turkey fillet with veg ( small sweet potato or some brown rice would be good here )

Pre bedtime- low fat cottage cheese or 0% greek yoghurt

Snacks- handful of mixed nuts now and again an extra protein bar ( protein bars are not great if you having it everyday.. is ok every now and again )

Supplements- creatine and BCAA's


----------



## sizar

sakso said:


> I totally agree mate. but, I think if you can then why not?!
> 
> edit: and I also believe that you will get results fairly quicker that way.


personally i do 12 - 15 sets max bicep or tricep .. bigger muscle like chest bk and legs around 22-24 sets


----------



## C.Hill

sizar said:


> Bicep 24 sets ? DAMN over killing i think in my opinion there is no need for that many sets for smaller muscle group but thats just me.


And 24 sets for triceps!

Nah mate there can't be no intensity there at all, ridiculous amount of volume!


----------



## sizar

C.Hill said:


> And 24 sets for triceps!
> 
> Nah mate there can't be no intensity there at all, ridiculous amount of volume!


i know but i couldn't be bothered to mention triceps too .. just way too many sets


----------



## Suprakill4

C.Hill said:


> And 24 sets for triceps!
> 
> Nah mate there can't be no intensity there at all, ridiculous amount of volume!


I agree. I only do 9 sets for biceps and triceps, bigger muscle groups i only do 12 sets and its balls to the wall intensity.

To the opening poster, its all about finding what works best for you. You will soon learn in this sport that what works for one doesnt work for all, far from it.


----------



## sakso

kieren1234 said:


> I agree. I only do 9 sets for biceps and triceps, bigger muscle groups i only do 12 sets and its balls to the wall intensity.
> 
> *To the opening poster, its all about finding what works best for you. You will soon learn in this sport that what works for one doesnt work for all, far from it*.


rep for that.


----------



## daniron

sizar said:


> Bicep 24 sets ? DAMN over killing i think in my opinion there is no need for that many sets for smaller muscle group but thats just me.


IMO If you can manage 24 sets your obviously not training with enough intensity


----------



## sizar

kieren1234 said:


> I agree. I only do 9 sets for biceps and triceps, bigger muscle groups i only do 12 sets and its balls to the wall intensity.
> 
> To the opening poster, its all about finding what works best for you. You will soon learn in this sport that what works for one doesnt work for all, far from it.


defo agree with this .. everybody is different but when it comes down to basic we all have something in common. like in order to gain weight we need to eat.

kieren where are the pics ? i am still waiting Lol


----------



## Enjoy1

Diet tips readily accepted thanks muchly- will up the oats in the morning along with trying an apple instead of banana. Protein drink pre-workout is taken about half an hour beforehand- is this ok?


----------



## sizar

dannyiron said:


> IMO If you can manage 24 sets your obviously not training with enough intensity


Mate did you even read the whole thing .. i am not the one whos doing 24 sets lol hence putting a question MARK ??? lol


----------



## sizar

Enjoy1 said:


> Diet tips readily accepted thanks muchly- will up the oats in the morning along with trying an apple instead of banana. Protein drink pre-workout is taken about half an hour beforehand- is this ok?


i would atleast give it an hour or so pre workout .. last thing you want is protein drink coming out when you are training. if you can do that then banana would go well with it. just giving it enough time to digest


----------



## sakso

dannyiron said:


> IMO If you can manage 24 sets your obviously not training with enough intensity


I couldn't disagree more with what you just said mate. I would love to train with you bud. as I mentioned previously, I am no expert but I fully understand the difference between training with enough intensity and training without. :beer:


----------



## 2004mark

Enjoy1 said:


> Protein drink pre-workout is taken about half an hour beforehand- is this ok?


Have it whenever you want. Protein pre workout is not essential.


----------



## Suprakill4

sizar said:


> defo agree with this .. everybody is different but when it comes down to basic we all have something in common. like in order to gain weight we need to eat.
> 
> kieren where are the pics ? i am still waiting Lol


Will send some soon mate lol.



Enjoy1 said:


> Diet tips readily accepted thanks muchly- will up the oats in the morning along with trying an apple instead of banana. Protein drink pre-workout is taken about half an hour beforehand- is this ok?


Yes should be fine, i have 45 minutes pre workout with some simple carbs for energy either 30 mins before or intra workout.


----------



## C.Hill

sakso said:


> I couldn't disagree more with what you just said mate. I would love to train with you bud. as I mentioned previously, I am no expert but I fully understand the difference between training with enough intensity and training without. :beer:


Yeah but 24 sets is waaaay to much for bi's and tri's.


----------



## sizar

There are few things you can do to make the workout more intense .. Rest period between sets .. drop that down to 30 sec see how you feel ? heavy loads is another one.. and higher reps , plus superset and drop setting is another method.


----------



## Enjoy1

I think i might try dropping rest between sets first of all and see how i get on. PT gave me a training programme to try- calling it 10 x 10. No rest in between each set.-- Like doing 10 straight leg deadlift and then 10 press ups each 10 times. In that one session did 1000 reps - was intense but absolutely loved it. However, not done it again since- need the motivition behind me!!


----------



## Enjoy1

Righto- deep breath and i will post my pics. Here goes- this is where am at currently and as you can see starting to get a little definition here and there- i hope!! pretty scary tho posting them[/ATTACH]


----------



## Suprakill4

Your in brilliant shape!!! And judging on your pics you should compete for certain. Any back and leg pics?


----------



## Enjoy1

No back or legs pics yet Kieran- need to find a cameraman for that and get some posted then- phew- abs cackin maself when posting them !


----------



## Suprakill4

Dont know why you look in top shape and seriously well done on the fat loss. You are holding a nice ammount of muscle.


----------



## RKO_VIPER

nice pics, ripped!!!


----------



## Enjoy1

Ive not had a great training day- own fault- was out on the lash catching up wi an old friend last nite and overindulged. Working a long shift and have only been able to do a wee cram of cardio today- 20 min rowing machine, 20 min bike, 20 min treadmill. Diet was good drank loads of water to flush the alcholic toxins out and had some tuna and fruit. Hoping for a good session tomorrow to catch up!


----------



## stephy

welcome...you look awesome!

Where in scotland are you/where do you train?


----------



## Enjoy1

Thanks Stephy , its so nice to have some positive feedback. I live in Fife and train locally just in Bannatynes.


----------



## sizar

Lean already decent amount of muscle there as well from what i see.

keep it up


----------



## lobo

nice lean physique ,well done keep up the good work!


----------



## switch

Lovely great tone, and I am sure if you really need a camera man someone on here would volanteer


----------



## Enjoy1

May have to post an advert for that cameraman soon  )x


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Doing a great job well done! Great definition and holding muscle well stick with it! Back and leg pics would be good!

Switch got to the front of the queue for the cameraman job though bet i can beat him to scotland if we set off now lol...


----------



## PumpingIron

In better shape than half the guys who trawl this forum. Good job!


----------



## Enjoy1

Share and share alike - petrol money im talking!  )

LOL- BigBarnBoy- couldv been dangerous !


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Best make that petrol money bit stand out.. share and share alike is a dangerous thing to say on a board full of testosterone fueled guys lol  )


----------



## Ironclad

Welcome to UKM, good luck with the PT and the goals


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Much better....

If you need a doorman though to fend them off give me 1st shout eh 

Well done for being brave to start a journal, your in fantastic shape already like all the guys have said and well on the way to competition stage if you ever chose to do so..so stick with it and keep everyone updated on here and we'l all help however we can for you..im sure youl get plenty people watching your progress!


----------



## massiccio

Enjoy1 said:


> Yeah, wana be more than tight and toned- looking to build a fair bit of lean muscle all over - but dont intend to do anything with it- no comps- too shy shy!!


hi, if that's your goal , I would suggest you look for a BB , female possibily, rather than a qualified PT that's not a BB. Every tip will be worth loads more than what you get from the current PT. And some good diet advice too. Your actual diet from the first page isn't too bad , but far from optimal to build a fair bit of lean muscle , on a female body.

And.... congratulation on your achievement until now. That mean you have potential


----------



## Enjoy1

BigBarnBoy said:


> Much better....
> 
> If you need a doorman though to fend them off give me 1st shout eh
> 
> Well done for being brave to start a journal, your in fantastic shape already like all the guys have said and well on the way to competition stage if you ever chose to do so..so stick with it and keep everyone updated on here and we'l all help however we can for you..im sure youl get plenty people watching your progress!


Yer at the top of my list - so far lol.

All the support so far has been amazing from you guys and is soooo appreciated . Guaranteed i will be seeking your expertise as i progress.


----------



## lolik

welcome to the forum and good luck


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Enjoy1 just before i dissapear for the night if you want to send me a PM when you get chance iv got some good info iv just looked up for you that may help you along with knowing both a female BB and a bodyfitness competitior.. was going to send you it but i think your private messaging may be turned off and didnt want to bombard you with stuff like some wierd stalker..lol!

Only if you get chance sometime...otherwise il keep track on here and help you when i can along with the other guys should be happy days


----------



## scobielad

Looks like a good solid routine and diet to me..and you sound like you have the motivation to succeed.

Where are you in Scotland? If you are in the Ayrshire area, you are in the right forum and as for the rest of our beautiful land, there are plenty more guys and girls on here that will be near to you if you need a helping hand with routines etc.

Good luck.


----------



## massiccio

@ enjoy 1

you do look good in your pics, amazing , considering you just lost 3 stone, that's about 45% of your actual weight....

you do have potential there. All the advice from the guys here is genuine, but worked for them , guys body, and may be not so good for you.

In regard of the advice , I would suggest to get scales, bet you have them handy already, and get a diet log book, if you can be bothered about keeping one.

adjust carbs intake , gradually, mark down what you do every day, see the effect that the change of portions have on your body composition , and learn how your body respond, do a similar job with proteins and fats. Timing of meals may help a bit too, like have most carbs in the morning and around / after work outs. With your present body composition, a rich carb/protein pre/workout meal should help gain lean muscle, providing doesn't interfere with the training session. someting easy digestable one hour before training, so you have a steady stream of AA from proteins in your blood ,coupled with an insuline spike. That create an anabolic enviroment.

Timing and macro ratio help , but the main issue is total cals.

Work out how many cals you are now, see if you grow, muscle or fat. Then adjust ,maybe raise total cals 10% of your actual intake, see in a couple of weeks or one month what's happening. Adjust again accordingily.

Generically, a 40/40/20 split protein carbs fat is a good place to start. Thats in grams. in cals work out 32%-32% 36%. thats because one gr. P or C = 4cal one gr fat =9cals

May sound a little complicated at the begin , if you are new to it, but you'll familiarize quickly, then it's all a doodle. Once learnt, stay with you for life.

The above macro split has able room for play. You can reduce fats, reduce or eliminate carbs, raise proteins, and see how that affect you.

As the theory goes , you need some protein for repair ( let's try to simplify this),renew your body , and some extra to repair the extra damage from training and grow new muscle. you need cals to cover daily energy requirements.

You feed your body some fat , carbs , to cover the basal metabolic needs, and the proteins get their job done as intended .

lack of protein will slow down repair time, and your body may break down some muscle to compensate for, likecannibalize itself ( a bit)

lack of carbs and fat will have your body utilize some of the protein you eat to cover for energy needs.

Ence , one start from a balanced macro split, and adjust. Carbs tend to retain more water, often make the body go a bit softish. More fat and no carbs give a more lean look, but can be deceiving and increase actual fat.

If you spend some time now, to assess how you respond , and familiarize with all this, small steps at a time , it's easy to correct mistakes, and the experience that came with it will be of great help later. You cant buy book or pay anyone to tell you exactly how your body respond.

Hope this will help , rather than cause an headache.


----------



## scobielad

Missed the pics...looking really good...excellent muscle form and definition you have acheived....and it is an excellent base for you to build further on...without doubt you have awesome potential.


----------



## GolDeNGaTe

Enjoy1 said:


> Righto- deep breath and i will post my pics. Here goes- this is where am at currently and as you can see starting to get a little definition here and there- i hope!! pretty scary tho posting them[/ATTACH]


"Que 120 new Ukmuscle members signing up to this thread"


----------



## C.Hill

If h care then get it punt vhkii gj


----------



## Tassotti

C.Hill said:


> If h care then get it punt vhkii gj


Hammered posting is not a good idea.

Look what excessive alcohol does to you mate. You lose the ability to write.

Lovely drug !!!!!


----------



## paul81

another female poster... i wonder how long it is till she gets scared off!! :lol:

but welcome to the forum, and like whats been said before, you look great in the pics, definately done alot of hard work to get there... or have the genetics of a god :lol:


----------



## C.Hill

Tassotti said:


> Hammered posting is not a good idea.
> 
> Look what excessive alcohol does to you mate. You lose the ability to write.
> 
> Lovely drug !!!!!


Not good mate lol

Mad One last night.


----------



## Enjoy1

BigBarnBoy said:


> Enjoy1 just before i dissapear for the night if you want to send me a PM when you get chance iv got some good info iv just looked up for you that may help you along with knowing both a female BB and a bodyfitness competitior.. was going to send you it but i think your private messaging may be turned off and didnt want to bombard you with stuff like some wierd stalker..lol!
> 
> Only if you get chance sometime...otherwise il keep track on here and help you when i can along with the other guys should be happy days


Thanks BBB- would appreciate you sending me the stuff mentioned- if only i can work out how to msg u? Still trying to negotiate the site- help!!:laugh:

Ah- found out cant PM or e-mail- ive got to be a member for 30 days b4 i can e-mail. ;(( can get me on yahoo msngr tho!


----------



## Enjoy1

scobielad said:


> Looks like a good solid routine and diet to me..and you sound like you have the motivation to succeed.
> 
> Where are you in Scotland? If you are in the Ayrshire area, you are in the right forum and as for the rest of our beautiful land, there are plenty more guys and girls on here that will be near to you if you need a helping hand with routines etc.
> 
> Good luck.


 Im in Fife- maybe i need to get out of the mainstream gym and get myself to proper gym for that help to bring me on a bit? ;0


----------



## Enjoy1

Why does this diet make me so GRUMPY?;(

Had a good training session-

Did 15min cardio warm up then got into the legs- ooh feel the burn- those squats are a killer. Ive tried today with only 15k either end of the barbell - this is not easy when your in the girls corner with no spotter to help get the bar up on to the traps in the first place. Lunges with dumbells, hams, leg extensions and calf muscles.


----------



## Suprakill4

Great news on squatting. You won't regret doing them!!

Do you not have a proper squat rak so you can just walk underneath the bar and lift it off?


----------



## DB

sizar said:


> Bicep 24 sets ? DAMN over killing i think in my opinion there is no need for that many sets for smaller muscle group but thats just me.


I was more concerned about 8 sets for forearms? what girl wants massive forearms :lol:

Oh and 24 sets for calves?


----------



## Guest

24 sets for biceps??

def admire the dedication


----------



## bighead1985

Welcome! Your well on your way and as previous posts you look in good shape already in your pictures! Good luck


----------



## Enjoy1

Gym does have a squat rack but its rarely quiet enough for me to venture up to 'the big boys' end of the gym! so just tuck maself into the girls corner out the way. Maybe i should just get ma elbows out and push in LOL . In truth = i dont do nearly enough legs and i feel that they are the weakest part. Need to give maself a talking to and get them done!


----------



## Tassotti

Enjoy1 said:


> Gym does have a squat rack but its rarely quiet enough for me to venture up to 'the big boys' end of the gym! so just tuck maself into the girls corner out the way. Maybe i should just get ma elbows out and push in LOL . In truth = i dont do nearly enough legs and i feel that they are the weakest part. Need to give maself a talking to and get them done!


Yes do this

Barge them out the way and get in that rack


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Hey Enjoy...

Defo get yourself up to that squat rack if you can push your way in...them big boys will turn to pussycats anyhow once a lady ventures over flutters her eyelashes and says...are you guys done already...

Squats are what you need to try..different feet positions aswell..wide, narrow, plie all good. Lunges are a good one to try aswell either out the squat rack or if you reaally cant get in then use dumbells..theyl get your butt and your quads pumped

EDIT - Sorry just read you already do lunges :whistling: but if your in the squat rack try them out of there with the bar. Stiff legged deadlifts aswell to work your butt/hamstrings


----------



## Enjoy1

Alrite BBB, yes i may try that- see if it works  either that or i will get thrown out! LOL yes to the lunges u can really feel them kick in - am never sure if im doing the squat properly can you advise the definitive squat technique??


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Defo use the squat rack for both ease and safety..easy to drop out of if you need to. Get the bar set right on your back..unrack it and tak a couple of steps back. Feet usually shoulder width apart..but go with whats comfy to you or what the specific stance is that your trying out. To begin the movement take a breath then 1st push your ass/hips back. doing this will start to make you lower down naturally. People not use to it jsut start to crouch down usually and can lead to back/knee injuries.

Keep your head up looking forward, chest out and keep the natural curve in your spine. Keeping your head up will keep the curve in your back. Lower until your quads are perpendicular to the floor (as if youv sat down) then breathe out as you drive through your heels and your ass to get you back up again......and repeat...and repeat...


----------



## Enjoy1

Righto- think am not too far away from how you describe the squat technique - maybe am going too low tho will try just to sitting level. thanx  )x


----------



## BigBarnBoy

No worries...

If you can go further then go for it! Many do butt to the floor squats. Theres an amateur bodyfitness lass i know and she always goes down to the deck says it works her ass better with the full range of motion.

I can personally only go to parallell any lower and it destroys my knees. Aslong as you keep the movement natural as possible youl be fine and injury free. Could always get someone to spot you either for safety but also someone to check your technique from the side maybe another lass or one of them big guys hanging about im sure they wont mind helping out.


----------



## Enjoy1

Well, thats ok then - will apply the butt to the floor technique as i find them quite comfortable to do- albeit with a little weight on the barbell. Will try uppin the weight a bit if i can find a spotter- may try as you suggest and give someone a tap see if they can give me a hand out.  )x


----------



## methos

Enjoy1 said:


> Well, thats ok then - will apply the butt to the floor technique as i find them quite comfortable to do- albeit with a little weight on the barbell. Will try uppin the weight a bit if i can find a spotter- may try as you suggest and give someone a tap see if they can give me a hand out.  )x


Hey!

Welcome to the forum. Some great guys on here who will no doubt help loads.

And I'm sure you'll find someone to lend a hand. Especially when spotting you on squats lol!


----------



## Enjoy1

Im going to try some fat burners- LIPO 6- does this sound like a good idea? has anyone else tried them? an how did u get on? any comments would be appreciated  )


----------



## Enjoy1

Have found a willing friend to take some back pics and not the best however, like everything - it all takes time- will keep posting as things progress but any suggestions for improving are readily welcomed.


----------



## sizar

in good shape there.


----------



## Beklet

Why do you want to take fat burners? Judging by your pics, you have very little bodyfat anyway....


----------



## bighead1985

Beklet said:


> Why do you want to take fat burners? Judging by your pics, you have very little bodyfat anyway....


I was thinking the same thing....In my opinion no way do you need to lose anymore weight


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Hey Enjoy,

IMO i agree you dont need fat burners..minimum bodyfat anyhow. Are you happy with fat levels or do you honestly think you want to go even lower? I dont think you do at the min,personaly from this point id work with your diet with what youv got.

Muscle wise your backs looking good and your butt looks tight.stick with those squats and stiff leg deads and ham work to work that glute/ham tie in. Rear delt work of some sort if you dont already? Your arms in my eyes dont need cutting,if anything a little more muscle to show from the rear but thats personal opinion just trying to help you out abit.

Overall i think you look real great,very good base to go from. Well done!


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey BBB,

I actually dont know what % bodyfat am at now but just felt that the areas prone to holding fat - abs butt thighs couldv done wi a wee helping hand however, i realise that probably as suggested adjusting my diet may do the trick albeit not as quickly. I do find it hard to vary my diet as i work some long shifts and its easier just to take the same standard stuff with me everday. Again, stiff legged dead lifts - im not sure my technique is correct as i honestly dont feel as if theyre working anything!! What do you suggest for rear delts?

Thanks for the input so far !x


----------



## RMC...

For rear delts I use the cables..... I use to do bent over raises but couldnt isolate my rear delts enough... I'm Acctually training them today so I'll get someone to video the exercise for you, it sounds weird if I try to explain it.


----------



## Enjoy1

RMC... said:


> For rear delts I use the cables..... I use to do bent over raises but couldnt isolate my rear delts enough... I'm Acctually training them today so I'll get someone to video the exercise for you, it sounds weird if I try to explain it.


Excellent-will look out for the vid thanx


----------



## RMC...

Also I currently train rear delts with the rest of my shoulders.....which makes sense, however I was recently told that rear delts are really part of the back muscle group.... And should be trained on back day?!?! Just something else to think about......


----------



## bighead1985

Rear delts can be trained with either because it is obviously a shoulder muscle and also connects to your back muscles. A move that will hit the rear delt as a secondary muscle is deadlift otherwise the standing cable crossover/ reverse flye crossover is a good shout


----------



## gemc1981

Enjoy1 said:


> Hey BBB,
> 
> I actually dont know what % bodyfat am at now but just felt that the areas prone to holding fat - abs butt thighs couldv done wi a wee helping hand however, i realise that probably as suggested adjusting my diet may do the trick albeit not as quickly. I do find it hard to vary my diet as i work some long shifts and its easier just to take the same standard stuff with me everday. A*gain, stiff legged dead lifts - im not sure my technique is correct as i honestly dont feel as if theyre working anything!!* What do you suggest for rear delts?
> 
> Thanks for the input so far !x


When I first did SLDL I had my legs really straight and couldnt feel anything so I bent my knee slightly and it made a massive difference - could immediately feel it


----------



## bighead1985




----------



## 2004mark

gemc1981 said:


> When I first did SLDL I had my legs really straight and couldnt feel anything so I bent my knee slightly and it made a massive difference - could immediately feel it


I find pre-exhausting with leg curls really helps me concentrate on my hams when doing SLDL.


----------



## gemc1981

2004mark said:


> I find pre-exhausting with leg curls really helps me concentrate on my hams when doing SLDL.


Excellent point - my SLDL are at the END of my leg sessions and so they make me cry


----------



## BigBarnBoy

No problem Enjoy i enjoy helping!

Great advise from these guys spot on with SLDL put a slight bend in your legs. Saves your knees and keeps the target on the right place. Get a good stretch as if trying to touch the floor with the bar,do them off a box if you need to for a better stretch. Dont pull with your arms at the bottom,pull through your heels,hams then your ass. You dont need much weight doing them right.

Pre-exhausting them doing your ham curls 1st is good advice will make you feel them good on sldl..

and possibly cry yes lol


----------



## Enjoy1

Cheers guys- will give the SLDLs a go at the end of my legs session - and try putting a wee bend in the knee see how it goes- what sort of weight would you suggest and sets/reps ? will keep u posted. x


----------



## aaronrugby

looking good btw  subbed


----------



## Enjoy1

When would you all use maltodextrin- pre- intra- post w/o?? Ive just been adding it to my post w/o shake so far?


----------



## Suprakill4

Enjoy1 said:


> When would you all use maltodextrin- pre- intra- post w/o?? Ive just been adding it to my post w/o shake so far?


Post workout is absolutely fine.


----------



## Enjoy1

Quick update-

How do you guys find out your bodyfat %. I just invested in a set of scales with a bodyfat calculator built in and wondered how accurate they are?

Anyhow, what sort of % should i be at this stage in the game- and what should be my target?

Also started a food diary as suggested and hope to be able to use the macro calculator to see what sort of intake i have. Looking for a 40.40.20 split protein/carb/fat ratio.?Would that fit with what am trying to achieve.

Good training today- burnt out on cardio tho! 

Oh yeah- currently reading 15%bf. Duno if thats ok!


----------



## Enjoy1

Trainin going well, decided against the fat burners - for the moment!

Have started taking some supps for recovery- bbw's excel during w/o and pwo 5g L-glut and 1500mg cee with malto 20g mixed into my scoop of protein- durno if its all in the mind but excel is really working for me - more reps and heavier weights - can only be good eh?  couple of more weeks and i will post some update pics !


----------



## massiccio

IMO, there are few better exercises than stiff legs deadlift to hit the glutes - hams tie in, specially for a girl starting out.

Leg press with the feet high and wide, done 2/3 of the way, without full extension, working deep with the knees close to the chest , on the sweet spot, for example.

Or sumo squat at the smith machine, with the feet very wide and pointed sideways, working on the lower portion of the movement. Or few more.....

40/40/20 cals is a good starting point , leaving ample space to play later on.

That's intended in weight, correct? or calories sources?

To build more lean muscle, one need : training to good standards, time for it to exert a body response, give intense imputs to muscle, rather than simply lift the weight, adeguate rest, adeguate macro, food.

A tiny excess of calories made for easy growth , like a tiny cals deficit obtain fat/ weight loss.

Try eating a little more , few meals extra rather than bigger meals, maybe. Timing could help a bit too. Eat more around training times, less when not active . This is only to give you a vague idea. After training you will use the extra cals/food to repair and replenish energy levels, at those times it's OK to eat while inactive. When the body is already replenished, that's the time to eat close to maintenance.... Avoid eccess fats, carbs (dreaded carbs!!) even proteins, at those times, or the extra WILL be stored (fat deposits).

There are many helpful metabolic tricks..... See how you get along with the straight 40/40/20 , just now. If the results aren't as expected, if you see water build up, or what seem an increase of fat, then we will adress it, or I'll put some of those tricks in my next post on this tread, och aye de noo!!!

Last bit....

maltodextrine will not help you gain lean muscle (IMO, of course). May help you gain weight , yes , but does little for muscle gains. Can be handy to stick in a shake and get a post work out meal fast in , OK, but isn't too good a source of carbs, if you look for a chiselled body with detailed muscles


----------



## Enjoy1

Thanks a lot massiccio, loads of good useful tips youve given me so far. Im finding the whole macro split thing quite difficult to get to grips with- weighing and measuring everything and then finding a calculator tool to work out the carb-prot-fat ratio!! maybe its something that will get easier as i do more. Have tried the leg press but using full extension at the top- will give it a go only 2/3 of the way as you suggest. Find it hard to have a meal before training as i go straight to the gym from work so my last meal pre-training is around 1pm ish and i train on a protein shake and a banana.

Again thanks for the input - it is appreciated :thumb:

And cheers the noo x)


----------



## massiccio

Enjoy1 said:


> Thanks a lot massiccio, loads of good useful tips youve given me so far. Im finding the whole macro split thing quite difficult to get to grips with- weighing and measuring everything and then finding a calculator tool to work out the carb-prot-fat ratio!! maybe its something that will get easier as i do more. Have tried the leg press but using full extension at the top- will give it a go only 2/3 of the way as you suggest. Find it hard to have a meal before training as i go straight to the gym from work so my last meal pre-training is around 1pm ish and i train on a protein shake and a banana.
> 
> Again thanks for the input - it is appreciated :thumb:
> 
> And cheers the noo x)


You're welcome. Working out the ration of nutrients will become more natural , once one familiarize with the values of foods items.

You could try adding some maltodextrine to the protein shake before working out. 20-25 gr proteins, 15-20 carbs (maltodex.) + the banana should be OK.

If you start to get too soft , holding subcutaneus water with all those carbs in the diet, gis a shout, drop a post and we sort it out. Take few weeks to see how those carbs affect your body composition, first.

The 40/40/ 20 split, in weight, is more a rough indicative figure of a balanced meal/ diet. No need to follow that literally at every meal. The close you get to that at the end of the day, and/or the end of the week, the more on target you are. A 50 protein / 30 carbs / 20 fats can be equally good, or a 45/ 30 /25.... Differences are tiny and relative. The idea was to start with that template , a straight 40-40-20, and adjust as you progress. The begin can be daunting , but once you master it, you are in control of what you eat, for life. Well worth, IMO.

Some people put most carbs at breakfast, and around workouts, eating stuff like chicken/ salmon with salad the rest of the day... just to make an example.

Or cut off carbs in the evening, about 12 hours before waking up, say 7 pm if one wake up at 7am..... with one last meal of fibrous vegs and a protein source at 8 or 9 pm.

For your goal, maybe try to eat a slow protein source before bed time, like cottage or quark, or even fromage frais (low fat). Look for the lower carbs content per 100gr , with moderate to low fat. Half fat cheese or mozzarella arent too bad neither , with about 10% fat and 20% proteins, but I would go for a low fat option like the above choices, just now.

A rough calculation for the protein intake would be around 100-150 grams per day (55kg?), split into 4 , or 5 , or 6 meals. ....say 4 meals with 30 gr each , or 6 at 25gr.

Gonna make a eating plan:

First in the morning , get some 10-15 g whey in you, with water, juice, milk... no matter just now.

breakfast, maybe a snack before lunch , if the time lapse goes around 6 hours, lunch,

pre W/O shake, post W/O shake or a meal within 1 hour (ideally), dinner, pre bed quark or equivalent. That's plenty.... no need for all those , but frequent eating could help keep metabolism revved up .6 or 7 meals, 20-25 grams P, saty on the lower side if carbs and fats are quite high.

150g proteins , 150 g carbs make for 1200 kcals. 75g fats make for 675 , total 1875.

You have a 10 % play on it, if you wanna simplify a little. Keep between 1600 and 2000 each day, try to close in around 13.000 a week, push up to 15.ooo a week for some time and see how you gettin on.

You can play around a bit, just avoid eccessive cals in one meal, as much as you can. If you do , well... the thyroid will get a boost, so not too much to worry, reduce the cals for the rest of the meals , and all will be OK. Avoid binges with high fat+ carbs that spike insulin(sugars) as much as you can , those are bad

I count only animal sources as proteins. Proteins from grains or vegetable sources, I count that with the carbs total, if this make sense to you. This simplify

the calculations.Most of my carbs sources score 5% fat average : potato / sweet potato have less, oats, rice, pasta have 7-10%. I dont count fats neither , add up a 5-10% forfeit to the total. I do count the added fat.If there is more fat in a meal, I reduce or leave carbs out.

What really matter the most is the total Kcals, daily and even more weekly. One could eat a bit more cals one day and balance it the next, that would keep it simple and give good results.Keep the proteins streaming in costantly and the body has a costant supply to renew/repair itself. 25-30 gr every 3 or 4 hours is a good standard, for your body weight.

Make use of cycles for growth and leaning , some extra cals for growth periods, maybe with some heavier lift in , for good measure, alternated with leaning periods, where you could reduce carbs & total Kcals , increase proteins a little, increase volume of training, work on higher reps with extreme enphasys on form , contraction, pump.

Most of all , take easy (outside the gym), take your time for result, at your own pace, it's a long distance race, keep the fun in and do not make it too stressfull.

Work the muscle , rather than lift the weights :bounce:

I wrote a book.....


----------



## Enjoy1

:thumb: Wow u did indeed write me a wee book! Cheers again for all the info- i think maybez i was trying to be too controlling with the weights and measures of the carb/prot/fat ratios and now you have explained it more , it seems to simplify it a little- will try not to stress too much about the exactness of it all as im not competing or anything near it so i maybe need to relax and enjoy it a little more.

Invaluable input - thanx :thumbup1:x


----------



## Uriel

Hi, done well so far, very lean and great base to build lean mass now. There is not much point running leaner than your current state unless you want to show as a lady, when you go below about 12% bf, periods etc will disrupt.

Now for the bad news, to gain muscle, ladies need anabolic support as you have none of your own worth talking about. I'm afraid you can realistically expect a nice lean tight natural physique (which you have) or you will have to contemplate taking gear if you want to add muscle.

That's the way it is. Maybe pm Zara for some advice if you don't like talking openly about goals, needs etc.

Best of luck, you have done amazing


----------



## Enjoy1

Yeah, its something i have thought about as i would like to have that lovely defined look,and tho not ready to compete yet may be something in the future i would consider. ive got no clue where to start with gear but have no problem talking about it on my journal. I have no pm privelidges at the moment but may pm zara at a later date, until then would appreciate any input on females and what to take to build that muscle. thanks again  )x


----------



## massiccio

The longer you go natural ,building a base and learning form and diet skills, the more return you'll have from " performance boosters".

Said that , women need very little and get great returns.Great sides also , if not careful...

Safer choices would be primo acetate , almost impossible to find... 25mg a day guess would do, or oxandrolone at 5 or 10mg a day , dependant on the quality/ correct dosage.Both are well tolerated orals and virtually non toxic, at such dosages.

That would boost strenght and muscolarity , all quality gains.

Do get guidance from another experienced female , if you can .


----------



## Uriel

i can send a quick pm to zar and another 1 or 2 girls to have a look and a comment in here.

I'm just trying to be honest with you re the muscle....women are totally different from guys - normally with a guy we try to keep them off gear for a few years while they allow their bodies to develope towards the end of their natural abilities.......you are probably close as a girl can get from the pic, - show a lot of promise.

happy training


----------



## Enjoy1

Mass- may have a wee trawl for what u suggest and give it a try,liking a lot the fact 'virtually non-toxic' at the levels you suggest. Can these be easily found? Uriel- cheers for the heads up to the girls - look foward to seeing what they think


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Uriel said:


> Hi, done well so far, very lean and great base to build lean mass now. There is not much point running leaner than your current state unless you want to show as a lady, when you go below about 12% bf, periods etc will disrupt.
> 
> Now for the bad news, to gain muscle, ladies need anabolic support as you have none of your own worth talking about. I'm afraid you can realistically expect a nice lean tight natural physique (which you have) or you will have to contemplate taking gear if you want to add muscle.
> 
> That's the way it is. Maybe pm Zara for some advice if you don't like talking openly about goals, needs etc.
> 
> Best of luck, you have done amazing





Enjoy1 said:


> Yeah, its something i have thought about as i would like to have that lovely defined look,and tho not ready to compete yet may be something in the future i would consider. ive got no clue where to start with gear but have no problem talking about it on my journal. I have no pm privelidges at the moment but may pm zara at a later date, until then would appreciate any input on females and what to take to build that muscle. thanks again  )x


Hiya chick.... Uriel is on the money there gotta be said.

I've read all your posts in this journal, the ones from the guys I must say most of them just made my head hurt. If I was to quote every bit of shit advice I've seen written in this thread so far I'd be here all day!

So, basics. You are very lean, but carry very little muscle. As you are now you would be good in the UKBFF bikini class, but you'd be too small for even NABBA toned figure or UKBFF bodyfitness.

TBH, I think you are a little too lean for the offseason unless you want to do a bikini class this year? If you are aiming to do figure you'll need to get a bit bigger first and that will be easier to achieve if you're not constantly dieting and trying to stay lean.

I wonder though, if being lean is important to you, how you'll cope/feel about putting on muscle then having a little layer of fat on top? For example, I'm only 5ft 2 and 9.5 stone offseason provided I've not let myself put on too much, but I can go up to 10st (xmas etc  :whistling. At that very short height, because of my build I'm wearing size 14-16 jackets to get my back/shoulders/arms in, many tops/t-shirts are a no go because my arms wont go through the sleeves or the shoulder seams sit halfway between my neck and shoulders etc. I'm an 8-10 on bottom but my thighs dont fit into most high street jeans etc. Are you prepared for this? Because tbh, fully dressed in winter clothes ie trackies or jeans and a jumper etc, I look pretty chunky.....

There are a million things I could say regarding diet and training, but the main one is KEEP IT SIMPLE!!!

Eat 1.5-2gms of protein per lb of lean bodyweight (ie pretty much all your weight  ) daily. Whatever that figure is, half it and thats how much carbs you need. A bit more wont kill you offseason. Make sure you eat lots of good fats, extra virgin olive oil, fish oils, fish oil capsules or evening primrose oil capsules. Get them from supermarkets they're cheaper.

Your protein and carbs can come from anywhere just now. To hell with this "better sources" crap, you're not on a competition diet yet lol.

Train weights heavy as possible with 6-10 reps and 3 working sets. Do 3-4 exercises per bodypart.

Try train each body part once a week.

Do squats, deadlifts and bench.

Try to train opposites (ie and push and a pull bodypart together) so for example chest & biceps or back & triceps. This also gives you one big and one small together. Do legs on their own. Then maybe shoulders with abs and glutes. That would give you 4 days training and 3 days off.

But, KEEP IT SIMPLE. This isn't rocket science and people over complicate things.

I eat protein and lift heavy stuff. Thats literally it lol.

You don't NEED to take steroids but you will grow faster if you do. If you don't, your natural genetics will limit you to say NABBA toned figure and UBBFF bodyfitness, and it will take you longer to get to that level. However if you do I am happy to speak to you about how best to go about it.

I live and train in Edinburgh so not far from you, you're more than welcome to come through and have a chat and/or train with me if you want


----------



## Enjoy1

Hi Zara,

Great to have some solid advice from yourself. Liking the keep it simple for both the diet and the training split - as a newbie- all the complicated routines and diet macros etc did make 'my head hurt' a little too. But, as am new i do take on board and appreciated the offers of experience and advice from guys who have been in this for along time. Competing was never something i considered as im quite a shy person really but through comments here and also from comments in my personal life- maybe it is something i would consider but would have to have something worth showing first, hence the question of 'gear' to maybe assist getting there a bit quicker. Lots of things to investigate and think about from reading your advice- like all the classes that exist in womens competition- i have no clue what the requirements are for any of the classes you mentioned but sure will be investigating all of it to see if i could realistically compete before i get into the seriousness of taking enhancers- however, i have to say that like you pointed out- after its taken me such hard work to get to the size and weight i am at the moment 8st from being almost 11 and 1/2 stones, i dont know if i could cope with putting on a stone in weight.

Serious considerations all round i think, and i thank you for your honest opinions. As im not far from you as you say, if i decide to take this further - competitionwise- it would be fantastic to come and have a chat with you.

Thanks again.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

No worries chick, well, I will say this.... I personally don't think its worth taking steroids as a female if you dont intend to compete.

If you are just doing this to look good (which is fair enough) and you're not sure about getting bulkier also, then I wouldn't even consider it.

Stick to training hard and heavy, ignore all the guys on here telling you to do 97 sets for this and 104 sets for that. What a load of absolute bollox lol.

Warm up, do 3-4 exercises per bodypart. On each exercise lift as heavy as you can manage for 3 sets of 6-10 reps. You'll grow and its quicker 

6 months or more down the line yeah, mix it up a bit, consider other methods or whatever but dont get bogged down in minutae at this stage.

Same with your food. Eat clean and lots of it. Cant grow without food and you wont get fat if you dont eat shit lol.


----------



## massiccio

Wouldn't 2 gr proteins x lb(lean weigth) be a bit eccessive , off season, unassisted? sure her body will use most of that for energy, same energy could be obtained from certain carbs & fats, keeping the protein a little lower. Then , when leaning out, the protein could be increased , thus causing termogenesis, helping with the fat burning.

When "assisted " the body will utilize those high proteins, but for a natural beginner , that doen't lift tons at mega intensity, just now 4,4 grams proteins x kg (lean) seem excessive.

This is my understanding at this time , I ask to learn even more from who has great direct experience


----------



## massiccio

Enjoy1 said:


> Mass- may have a wee trawl for what u suggest and give it a try,liking a lot the fact 'virtually non-toxic' at the levels you suggest. Can these be easily found? Uriel- cheers for the heads up to the girls - look foward to seeing what they think


Yes , you can find them easily, but really I suggest to wait .

It's not simple to understand one person goals and dedication trough posts. That's one reason I gave strict suggestion for diet first, then backed up when I saw the great deal of attention you paid to it. I mean , I could suggest that to different people, and get two opposite reaction, plus all the shades unbetween. I could suggest to eat clean , someone will add two weetabix in the morning breakfast eating all sorts for the rest of the day. Another will get mega obsessed with all fat or carbs containing food, eating nothing but whey. You seem to be on the right track.

I think you can improve further just with more training and proper eating and lifestile. Sure you will not pack 5kg of lean muscle , but that wasn't the original goal, to my understanding.

Zara suggestion on the reps range is great. Going up to 12 reps x 4 sets , gradually up to 4 exercises for big groups, with one minute rest, with a cumulative failure at the end of the 16 sets, rather than go near failure on each heavy set, that work too, bring out the details and the shapes, when performed correctly. Those are tweo different styles of lifting, complementary to each other.

Heavy and lower reps perhaps more appropriate , at this stage, but if you ever feel the CNS stress building up(tiredness ,lack of strenght), after time on the heavy lift, you COULD chuck in two or tree weeks of the higher reps, higher volume. That help gaining control on pure form of execution, as when the weigh increase, the form suffer. Unless one is a veteran in this art.

Some people even alternate the two every week , like 1 heavy 1 light week , or session in the same week. That COULD help balance out your progress , increasing strenght, muscle, while keeping , improving your shape all year long.

Wait till next spring for the oxandrolone , if that will be your choice. One or two cycles a year max, up to 3 months on , 3 off. That stuff is mild , prescribed to woman and children, but still an hormone that will get your own hormonal balance off, somehow.Nothing major, but isn't like eating sweets.

That will not increase your size much, just make your frame more muscolar, lean, carved


----------



## Enjoy1

Trying to follow some advice - training today consisted of shoulders back and biceps ,with an increase of weight and lower reps to each set. as am still trying to build up the weights am able to lift i feel still quite puny but keep telling myself am only a wee girl and will build up gradually.

Shoulders eg- dumbell shoulder press standing 10kg x 8 reps x 3 sets

bent over lateral raise 8kg x 8 reps x 3

front raise 8kg x 8 reps x 3

Back- rear delt row on incline bench 8kg x 8repx3

extension unweighted 4 x 25

bent over row- 14kg x 8 rep x 3 each side

wide grip pulldown- 40kg x 8rep x 3 set

seated close row- 40kg x 8 rep x 3

assisted chin ups - 15 x 3

Biceps Hammer curl- 8kg x 8 rep x 3

Curl using e-zee bar- 10kg x 8rep x 3

seated curl machine- 15kg x 8 rep x 3

Gona try and increase weight on each by a little each time and hopefully show some gains for it !


----------



## massiccio

the above it's a great session.

Perhaps leave out the bent over lateral raise , for the delt rear head, because with all that back sets , the rear head will get plenty stimulation anyway.You could chick in front raises, for delt front head, or some upright rows, that would hit the delts + traps and romboids nicely, from a different angle , complermentary with the remaining exercises. I would preferentially do the hyper extensions last.

Volume it's on the higher side :good to develop some stamina & endurance, a good base for intense session, but at one point a temporary cut of volume( total sets) pay off, in terms of strenght and muscle mass increase. Usually the muscle goes a bit bigger , but softer at the same time. Cannot explain what goes on in two words now .....

Anyway , keep at it till happy with the progress, then at one point you could reduce total sets, concentrating in a couple of exercises per muscle, and work to increase the strenght. That does not produce a crispy body in itself , but the strenght increase will be handy at a later stage. Strenght training work better when coupled with extra cals/food, no need excess but a daily extra does help. Even then ,when the logistics allow for, there is a quite simple way to balance that out , provide the body with extra nutrients without build up the fat.

To increase strenght and get the body response out of it , no tricks needed , just lift the weight in correct form.

To build a body like a statue , carved , sculpted, a great deal of attention must be paid to the way one lift the weights. The load lifted become of secondary importance.

Carry on with your great session, when time will be ripe for , you'll get all the necessary information.


----------



## Dawn

Thank goodness for Zara saying you don't need gear. You don't!! I do however, disagree that you could be limiting yourself to the toned figure etc. Certainly you won't be competing against the UKBFF physique girls unless you turn out to have super genetics. There are natural federations if you want to compete unassisted, the BNBF being the one I'm with. Their head office is at The Body Academy gym in Perth and could be well worth you popping along there for some good advice on training and your diet. We have both figure and physique classes for the ladies. Granted the physique girls again may not be as huge as the UKBFF girls but at least they show there is some potential to do it unassisted. I'm 45 and 2 years ago won the British title and now compete with the natural pros. I'm still growing because I have excellent guidance on my training and diet....most would say I should be losing my lean mass given my age.....bollox I say


----------



## Dawn

I should also add, that even though I've nothing against people who take gear I do think it is something that should be given some VERY serious consideration. I have a friend who was persuaded some years ago to take gear. It was the wrong time for her to decide, she was pretty down on herself and not getting where she wanted to be. Rather than wait until her frame of mind was more positive and she was able to make the decision when she was more rational, she started a course. She now regrets it deeply. She still wants to compete but she's been left in no mans land. The thing is once you take that step there's no going back. For me, I'm very curious as to how I could develop on gear but the curiosity to how far I can push my own body is much higher. I know I will never regret staying natural but I know I would more likely regret taking gear. Whichever step you take just develop your natural potential first. x


----------



## JANIKvonD

first things first....tell the ur PT to **** off if he doesnt have the knowledge


----------



## Vinney

sakso said:


> I totally agree mate. but, I think if you can then why not?!
> 
> edit: and I also believe that you will get results fairly quicker that way.


so there is a need then ?


----------



## DB

Zara hit the nail on the head, go to the gym, lift heavy, pay attention to all the big compound movements and eat lots

worry about the rest 6 months down the line when you have more size


----------



## Enjoy1

Have to say- as ive not been at this that long and am already seeing some results- it would make sense to get the head down and concentrate like you suggest- heavier compound training and try to eat more for the gains to show and me to grow.

I dont have anything against taking gear and those who do- a matter of personal choice and hey, if it gives you the results and the satisfaction you want from it all- why the hell not- at the end of the day- i am going to have a good go at building a base worth something first and if im still not satisfied with the results- then i would seriously consider the idea. - Faster gains - better results- i can see why its a road that one would take. Maybe just not right now tho.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

massiccio said:


> *Wouldn't 2 gr proteins x lb(lean weigth) be a bit eccessive *, off season, unassisted? sure her body will use most of that for energy, same energy could be obtained from certain carbs & fats, keeping the protein a little lower. Then , when leaning out, the protein could be increased , thus causing termogenesis, helping with the fat burning.
> 
> When "assisted " the body will utilize those high proteins, but for a natural beginner , that doen't lift tons at mega intensity, just now 4,4 grams proteins x kg (lean) seem excessive.
> 
> This is my understanding at this time , I ask to learn even more from who has great direct experience





massiccio said:


> Yes , you can find them easily, but really I suggest to wait .
> 
> It's not simple to understand one person goals and dedication trough posts. That's one reason I gave strict suggestion for diet first, then backed up when I saw the great deal of attention you paid to it. I mean , I could suggest that to different people, and get two opposite reaction, plus all the shades unbetween. I could suggest to eat clean , someone will add two weetabix in the morning breakfast eating all sorts for the rest of the day. Another will get mega obsessed with all fat or carbs containing food, eating nothing but whey. You seem to be on the right track.
> 
> I think you can improve further just with more training and proper eating and lifestile. Sure you will not pack 5kg of lean muscle , but that wasn't the original goal, to my understanding.
> 
> Zara suggestion on the reps range is great. Going up to 12 reps x 4 sets , gradually up to 4 exercises for big groups, with one minute rest, with a cumulative failure at the end of the 16 sets, rather than go near failure on each heavy set, that work too, bring out the details and the shapes, when performed correctly. Those are tweo different styles of lifting, complementary to each other.
> 
> Heavy and lower reps perhaps more appropriate , at this stage, but if you ever feel the CNS stress building up(tiredness ,lack of strenght), after time on the heavy lift, you COULD chuck in two or tree weeks of the higher reps, higher volume. That help gaining control on pure form of execution, as when the weigh increase, the form suffer. Unless one is a veteran in this art.
> 
> Some people even alternate the two every week , like 1 heavy 1 light week , or session in the same week. That COULD help balance out your progress , increasing strenght, muscle, while keeping , improving your shape all year long.
> 
> Wait till next spring for the oxandrolone , if that will be your choice. One or two cycles a year max, up to 3 months on , 3 off. That stuff is mild , prescribed to woman and children, but still an hormone that will get your own hormonal balance off, somehow.Nothing major, but isn't like eating sweets.
> 
> That will not increase your size much, just make your frame more muscolar, lean, carved


**** me my head hurts reading your advice! No offence mate but seriously, I know this sounds rude but I just keep wanting to tell you to shut up!!

All she needs to do is eat big and lift heavy for now. Why do you insist on banging on, and on, and on, and on, and ON.....! Scrutinising and micro analysing....

AND, How the **** can 2gms protein per lean lb be considered excessive but you're advising her to take gear?????

I think you seriously need to step away from attempting to advise any female of anything as you are seriously talking a lot of shite here mate. Sorry.



Dawn said:


> Thank goodness for Zara saying you don't need gear. You don't!! I do however, disagree that you could be limiting yourself to the toned figure etc. Certainly you won't be competing against the UKBFF physique girls unless you turn out to have super genetics. There are natural federations if you want to compete unassisted, the BNBF being the one I'm with. Their head office is at The Body Academy gym in Perth and could be well worth you popping along there for some good advice on training and your diet. We have both figure and physique classes for the ladies. Granted the physique girls again may not be as huge as the UKBFF girls but at least they show there is some potential to do it unassisted. I'm 45 and 2 years ago won the British title and now compete with the natural pros. I'm still growing because I have excellent guidance on my training and diet....most would say I should be losing my lean mass given my age.....bollox I say


^^^^ Indeed Dawn, I did consider to mention the BNBF classes but I'm not really familiar with them but she could do BNBF figure yes? She'd definately be limited to UKBFF bikini just now and perhaps in the future NABBA toned and UKBFF bodyfitness, but theres no shame in that, I myself am too small for UKBFF physique and intend to stay that way tbh lol x


----------



## Uriel

Just listen to DB IMO - he know all about training like a girl pmsl xx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Uriel said:


> Just listen to DB IMO - he know all about training like a girl pmsl xx


LOOOOL :lol:


----------



## Uriel

Zara-Leoni said:


> LOOOOL :lol:


he learned it from magic "Classic" Torch........they have more estrogen between them two sisters than the powder room lool


----------



## Uriel

anyway - I better get out of here - i've just put enough gear in my right quad to spontaenously turn you all into men over the internet lol


----------



## Enjoy1

Dawn said:


> Thank goodness for Zara saying you don't need gear. You don't!! I do however, disagree that you could be limiting yourself to the toned figure etc. Certainly you won't be competing against the UKBFF physique girls unless you turn out to have super genetics. There are natural federations if you want to compete unassisted, the BNBF being the one I'm with. Their head office is at The Body Academy gym in Perth and could be well worth you popping along there for some good advice on training and your diet. We have both figure and physique classes for the ladies. Granted the physique girls again may not be as huge as the UKBFF girls but at least they show there is some potential to do it unassisted. I'm 45 and 2 years ago won the British title and now compete with the natural pros. I'm still growing because I have excellent guidance on my training and diet....most would say I should be losing my lean mass given my age.....bollox I say


Thank you Dawn, Perth is certainly well within my reach easily and could be just what i need - will investigate and make a wee journey up there soon. As for competing in BNBF classes- well worth looking into for the future and something to aim for- whats the guidelines for competing at figure level or physique level- showing my total ignorance to the difference- i admire your dedication to the sport and congratulate you immensely on your wonderful achievement ! Thanks for your welcomed advice.  )x


----------



## Dawn

Thank you  Have a look at www.bnbf.co.uk for guidelines etc. There are also previous comp reports with photos so you can the standard you'd be working towards. I'm sure you'll find it well within your reach. Vicky is the contact you need at Body Academy, she's also the head of the BNBF so you'll certainly get the right sort of advice. In fact at 2pm on the 27th there is a BNBF club meeting. If you go along to that you'll meet a lot of the competitors and see for yourself what they look like. At these clubs they tend to train, offer dietary advice and do posing practice so hopefully you'll see the difference between the poses required for physique and figure. Certainly going along even at this early stage so you know you're setting off down the right path. x


----------



## Dawn

No worries Zara, and yes there's certainly no shame in sticking with the bodyfitness and toned classes. Not a fan of the bikini class personally but that's another story


----------



## Enjoy1

Feel like ive had a great session today- a day of work so i felt fresher and able to increase sets and reps a bit more. Tried a bit of variation from my normal week and tried to incorporate some sets as suggested in previous comments.

Today:-

Chest- bench press 5 sets x 8 reps

incline bench press 5 sets x 8 reps

flat fly 5sets x 10 reps

pullover 5 sets x 10 reps

Back- seated close row 5 sets x 10 reps

bent over row 5 sets x 10 reps

assisted chin ups 15 x 3

Didnt do a lot of legs today as i did them yesterday and still feeling it still managed:

SLDLs 5 sets x 25 reps

and squats 5 sets x 15

Along with 20 mins in total in cardio- rowing machine.

All in all i feel great and ready for more- bring it on !!


----------



## massiccio

Zara-Leoni said:


> **** me my head hurts reading your advice! No offence mate but seriously, I know this sounds rude but I just keep wanting to tell you to shut up!!
> 
> All she needs to do is eat big and lift heavy for now. Why do you insist on banging on, and on, and on, and on, and ON.....! Scrutinising and micro analysing....
> 
> AND, How the **** can 2gms protein per lean lb be considered excessive but you're advising her to take gear?????
> 
> I think you seriously need to step away from attempting to advise any female of anything as you are seriously talking a lot of shite here mate. Sorry.
> 
> ^^^^ Indeed Dawn, I did consider to mention the BNBF classes but I'm not really familiar with them but she could do BNBF figure yes? She'd definately be limited to UKBFF bikini just now and perhaps in the future NABBA toned and UKBFF bodyfitness, but theres no shame in that, I myself am too small for UKBFF physique and intend to stay that way tbh lol x


Charming....


----------



## Enjoy1

Keepin at it- not such a fruitful training day today- had the pt and he gave me an hour of cardio incoporating 'balance exercises' - a neccessary evil he advises me - much rather be lifting the iron LOL 

Anyhoo- getting on great with the diet adding a bit extra protein/carbs here and there along with the change in weight range and reps- me thinks am getting somewhere after all. Hope to employ the services of my friend again to get some update pics. So you can get an idea how far ive come in such a few days- looking like ive actually started to build a little do you think im fooling myself?


----------



## Enjoy1

Hello all, managed to get some update pics done- maybe see a little improvement in the arms but need a good few more weeks hard and heavy training behind me before real improvements come i think- look forward to your comments- positive and negative- all taken on the chin -


----------



## paul81

please eat!!! 

whats your weight at now, if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Enjoy1

At the moment - i am 8st 2lb  i know i need to bulk up but its taken me a while to get down to this weight and because im training so hard and eating the same - the weight just isnt going back on !


----------



## Kev1980

Good luck with everything! I would definately start a bulking diet


----------



## paul81

Enjoy1 said:


> At the moment - i am 8st 2lb  i know i need to bulk up but its taken me a while to get down to this weight and because im training so hard and eating the same - the weight just isnt going back on !


and im guessing your worried about gaining some weight just incase it turns out to be fat. (sorry if this has been discussed earlier in the thread)

would suggest the best thing for now would be to not train as many days so your not burning off all the calories, unless you manager to stuff enough calories down. shakes are usually an easy way to get the extra cals and still be healthy  (all this probably has been said anyway, sorry to repeat whats been said)


----------



## Enjoy1

paul81 said:


> and im guessing your worried about gaining some weight just incase it turns out to be fat. (sorry if this has been discussed earlier in the thread)
> 
> would suggest the best thing for now would be to not train as many days so your not burning off all the calories, unless you manager to stuff enough calories down. shakes are usually an easy way to get the extra cals and still be healthy  (all this probably has been said anyway, sorry to repeat whats been said)


Yeah- ive started to take an extra protein drink - sometimes- not always - when i get out of bed before my porridge and then i take another pre-workout and post workout- with a scoop of malto added to the post workout. I just need to increase my intake from solid meals but shift work is always a pain to sort decent food out for and i find that i just go with whats convenient- mostly tinned tuna and oatcakes followed by a banana- and thats about all until i have my post w/o meal.  )


----------



## soob the dug

we need pics i'm affraid!!!

enjoy the board


----------



## paul81

Enjoy1 said:


> Yeah- ive started to take an extra protein drink - sometimes- not always - when i get out of bed before my porridge and then i take another pre-workout and post workout- with a scoop of malto added to the post workout. I just need to increase my intake from solid meals but shift work is always a pain to sort decent food out for and i find that i just go with whats convenient- mostly tinned tuna and oatcakes followed by a banana- and thats about all until i have my post w/o meal.  )


yeah i'd definately add the malto or fine oats for a good little boost, you just have to stay consistent  skipping meals/shakes should be a no no. but i know what u mean about messing about making loads of food for the work the next day. but you just have get tin that mind set of what your goals are, to add a few pounds and look awesome!!


----------



## Enjoy1

:huh:



soob the dug said:


> we need pics i'm affraid!!!
> 
> enjoy the board


Pics of what? my porridge and whey protein? If its update pics your on about- look back the thread- and bingo- there ye go


----------



## paul81

Enjoy1 said:


> :huh:
> 
> Pics of what? my porridge and whey protein? If its update pics your on about- look back the thread- and bingo- there ye go


think he just wanted a perv, and couldnt be bothered to click back a page


----------



## Enjoy1

:lol: :lol:: :lol:

U cd be right ! thanks paul


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Hey stranger :thumb:

Just had a quick catch up with how your doing...looking good. Your bodyfat is real low your looking very lean now..well done.

Im definatly thinking its now a case of putting on muscle. Zara and the others on the previous page have as usual got it spot on. Its sounding like your training hard and thats definalty the way, simple basic and hard workouts.

As youv never trained this way before im sure youl be making good gains anyhow..your lifting still improving?

I know where your coming from with the diet..im out at 5 on a morning and home 12 or 13hrs later some days and with no access to microwaves/cookers or even a fridge..takes a big amount of planning. I do the best i can but could be alot better..work in progress lol.. :whistling:

Shakes are great for a lifestyle like yours you can make them up to suit your needs and an easy way to get your protein/extra calories..just gotta get that solid food whenever you can do.

Well done so far!


----------



## Enjoy1

Hiya BBB good to hear from you, howz u? :thumbup1:

Im still trying to increase my weights by a little at a time and managing ok heavier but less reps on most things. Coming on fine with the squats - from nothing to now managing 3 x 25 each session. Diet is always going to be a problem for me- like you - working the long shifts is a pain to try and get good protein in and of course i am still quite carb shy mostly due to fear of fat gain. Protein shakes at the moment are a saver and fit in nicely with my lifestyle but how many is too many in a day? I can do 3 sometimes 4 in place of some meals. This next two weeks i am without a PT and will just get on with my own thing- the PT is a fantastic motivator and introduces new movements i would never do unless he was there as surprise surprise i would much rather be lifting the weights!! Will keep you posted - another month and more update pics- better get on with the training so ive got something to show for it. Thanks for your comments !


----------



## latblaster

Well done for the weight loss, I'm sure it took some effort.


----------



## Enjoy1

Not a bad couple of days training-

Early session yesterday before work and lunchtime session today after finishing on a half day- lovely. Mostly chest today, and a bit of triceps with 3/4 hour on the exercise bike as a finish to the session. Diet wise only managed one solid meal today and two protein shakes- however, the night is still young !!


----------



## deeconfrost

Enjoy1 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Iv introduced myself on the new members forum but heres a wee overview-having lost over 3 stones since last November- i have maintained a steady weight over the last couple of months since starting to weight train. Recently iv taken on a PT and am starting to see improvement week by week in muscle gains, but the PT is no bodybuilder and lacks dietetic input.
> 
> female
> 
> Height- 5ft 7
> 
> Weight 50kg
> 
> Current training split
> 
> Mon- shoulders back biceps
> 
> Tue- quads hams glutes
> 
> Wed- triceps chest
> 
> Thu- shoulders back biceps
> 
> Fri- cardio abs
> 
> Usually have 2 x rest days a week or may do some light cardio work one of the days
> 
> Diet
> 
> On waking - protein drink
> 
> Breakfast- porridge oats- 30g
> 
> Mid morning- banana and tbsp peanut butter
> 
> Lunch- tuna in spring water and 4 oatcakes & banana
> 
> Pre training protein drink
> 
> During training isotonic drink
> 
> Immediately post training- protein drink
> 
> Dinner- lean steak or chicken/turkey fillet with veg
> 
> Pre bedtime- low fat cottage cheese or 0% greek yoghurt
> 
> Snacks- handful of mixed nuts now and again an extra protein bar
> 
> Supplements- creatine and BCAA's
> 
> This is my basic training and diet at the moment- and i would appreciate any input. I intend to post some pics soon - to let you see where am at.
> 
> Will keep posting to update my progress- if any !!


looks good,what are your goals


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey there, as av said im not sure about competing however, i would love to really do more than tone and tighten and have every intention of working as hard as i can over the next few months to gain some lean muscle. Trying to keep up with the diet is a daily grind for me and find it a task to keep thinking up new stuff to eat- its always the same stuff i end up eating- tuna, chicken, steak !! ive just got no imagination or the patience to be cooking!!


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Hey lady :thumb: Im doing good thanks...

Couldnt get back to you last night you post way past my bedtime :lol: i go to bed earlier now than i did when i was a kid lol..

Glad the trainings going so good well done. Especially a good increase in squats in a short time. youv had a half day today lucky lady but youv still only managed 1 solid meal..now is that you bein bit lazy or am i being cheeky lol..if i told you iv just had a large family KFC bucket to myself cos i was hungry does that make you less worried bout your calories and fats.. 

On a serious note though your exactly the same as me, i dont have the patience or the time to cook meals most of the time. Tuna Chicken and steak make up alot of peoples diets along with eggs. boiled eggs can be taken to work. You could try fat-free yoghurt..or how about cottage cheese? Casein protein in the cottage cheese keeps you feeling full for longer..helpfull for times you cant get to eat. Both obviously come in tubs and easy to take,store and eat at work. You can also buy meal replacement powders if your really struggling, these come in sachets usually and just add water and are protein/carbs/fats/vitamins though you get carb free versions etc..

Definatly the more solid food you can get the better..

Il see what else i can come up with..tho i dont claim to be a diet guru far from it lol my own diet needs alot of work to perfect it! Im sure the ladies on here can help you more than me, you could always post up in the nutrition section in either the main part or the ladies section.


----------



## Enjoy1

:thumbup1:

A whole KFC bucket to yourself- that would do me for a week or maybe even a fortnight LOL. Dont get me wrong -i have my cheat days now and again- the other week had a friend to stay and me and her polished off 4 bottles of red wine and 2 pizzas along with doritos aplently!! its just as weve said about convenience and yes- laziness to make stuff up into tubs and take to work- just have to get into a better routine and maybe make up some tubs of cooked chicken to take to work. I do get really really hungry at night of all times and sometimes have a big bowl of bran cereal and peanut butter - crunchy of course- mixed into it- what a concoction- but it helps fill up my tummy overnight. Might get on the diet section of the forum like you suggest and ask for easy ideas to take to work! cheers BBB - speak soon, take care - train well


----------



## BigBarnBoy

**** day at work..i deserved it lol..

I just dug up an old article for you from a female bodyfitness pro about her diet. It could give you some ideas or at least something to work from..you would have to decide on the amounts of each for you personally but dont get too bogged down in every last gram of food...enjoy it 

On waking - Protein Shake with Water

Meal 2 - 4 egg whites,1 yolk, Toast no butter

Meal 3 - Protein Shake with Water

Meal 4 - White meat or fish and rice

Meal 5 - White meat or fish, half the amount of rice of meal 4

Meal 6 - Protein Shake after training

Meal 7 - White meat or fish with salad and/or veg

Supplements diet with Multi-vits, Vit C, Fish Oil and B-Vits.

Min 2.5l water. Black coffee or green tea.

Looks like not a huge amount of carbs..only at breakfast with the toast then rice but tapering down over the day just giving enough to fuel workout later in the day. She doesnt use carbs after training but you could still use your maltodextrin if you have it. No carbs with last meal of the day. Caffeine there for energy and focus and green tea for your metabolism.If hungry going to bed then casein protein or cottage cheese are good. Im with you on the wierd peanut butter thing aswell..try it mixed with natural yoghurt lol i love it :lol:

Hope that was in even the slightest bit of intrest to you 

Take care, speak soon


----------



## cat88

wow i only weigh 2 lbs more than you but look a lot different :/ guess you must be taller


----------



## Enjoy1

cat88 said:


> wow i only weigh 2 lbs more than you but look a lot different :/ guess you must be taller


  Hiya, im around 5ft 7 tall- and weigh 8st 2lb. I feel this weight is about right and certainly wouldnt want to lose any more than around a couple of pound if anything. Ive never struggled with my weight and up until i took on this new career - i was always a skinny bird- so its just like going back to the build i should be- apart from the desire to be as muscular as i can manage!!

Cheers- and happy training :thumb:


----------



## gingernut

Hiya

I have only read snippets of this thread, and you've probably come to a decision now but I thought I'd like to chime in. Dawn's post more or less describes me to a T. I did my first(and only) competition many years ago, and thought I couldn't get anywhere without taking AAS. So I read some stuff on the internet and dived in, often referring to message boards and forums for guidance. Sure I noticed a difference but I also ended up with side effects, which I don't post about mostly. The last couple of cycles I stopped early because I didn't like the way I felt when I was 'on'. I've now realised I don't need steriods, they don't make that much difference to me - all they've done is make it difficult for me to compete. I know I don't want to take anything again but cannot compete with BNBF for another 5 1/2 years (I'll be in my 40s then), even though I am 4 1/2 years natural. I have also had an illness in the meantime that has definitely taken away any advantage steriods gave me, so I consider that I have zero advantage from the time I did use. Recently I've also realised that steriods affected my behaviour when I was using them, and I did some not very nice things - at the time I was in complete denial about it. I know all of this can be minimised by using the 'right' stuff, but I wouldn't take the risk again. I've also spoken to one or two others who say they feel a whole lot better without steriods.

I am now stuck with NABBA Toned Figure until I am eligible for BNBF, and NPA is completely out.

Anyway you can go a long way with the right diet and training, without anything extra. By the way if you are only 8st 2lb that's possibly underweight for 5'7", and you'll probabky benefit from allowing your bodyfat to increase for a while (I know you might not want to hear that after losing so much!). I'm aiming for TF and will sit around 9 1/2 st at 5'4" off season (once I get there because I ballooned last winter), compete at as close to 8 1/2 as I can get.


----------



## JANIKvonD

hello! had a wee skim over ur thread...very well done on the 3stone weight loss!....now eat something  lol. where in scotland u from if ya dont mind me asking?


----------



## Enjoy1

Thanks, for that gingernut- im still working away at the natural angle and hoping to maybe as Dawn suggests eventually get some advice from the girls up in Perth and maybe even try a few PT sessions when i can afford it up there. !! As ive not been at it that long i think it right to give it a go for a while as i am and see how i go, who knows where i might end up. As for competing ? am still not sure but would def have to consider the class levels i could realistically enter at my weight !! as rightly pointed out, it will be really hard to go back to allowing myself to gain weight after such hard work and dedication to get to where i am. But as the old saying goes- needs must eh? Janik- im not far from you- im in Fife !. :thumb: and yes i know- im struggling a bit with the eating thing- but am sure i will get there if i can just let go a bit on the diet !!


----------



## MRSTRONG

afternoon .

great progress can you get some stage tan and better lighting ? this will make you stand out and look even better .

keep at it


----------



## iain1668

Great advice from Zara and Dawn.....

Thank god they chipped in :thumbup1:


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all haven't been on in a whiles but I've not given up..still training hard and ive managed to put on a few pounds lean,gain without freaking myself too much... Hoping to get ny photographer lined up soon so I can post my updated pics


----------



## Ironclad

Keep it up!


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all,

Its been a wee while since i added anything here. Ive had no laptop access and have been using a mobile to access the site-- however managed to borrow a laptop for a wee while so i thought id do a progress report.

Im still training 5 days a week, looking to increase little by little the weights as i go, managing pretty well just now. Still have my personal training sessions one day a week and recently got into cardio in a big way, running before my training sessions outdoors when the weather permitted. However, ive had to stop the running due to a niggling in my hip, always find running can take its toll on my joints so have gone back to using the exercise bike or the rowing machine mainly for cardio every session at least 20 mins.

Diet is going well, i feel im opening up to being less strict with the amounts i eat, i still eat all natural foods and very little in the way of bad carbs... have a wee blowout with a glass or two of wine every now and then.. u have to really to keep sane. As i work shifts and find im too lazy to prepare in advance, ive started taking USNs muscle fuel as replacement.. only sometimes during the day and i try to take this around 3 hours pre-workout. Also recently have found N.O. Explode as a drink immediately pre-workout and during wo sometimes.. i love it and couldnt train without it now.

Managed to get some photos done, bearing in mind no tan and taken when im 'all pink and flabby'  just thought id give something to compare where i was to where i am now.

Im anticipating a lashing .... so im prepared... bring it on then.. :thumb:


----------



## Uriel

due a lashing for that wallpaer lol

very very lean. Good vein popping on the biceps...

Not sure what you are looking for, If it is to build muscle - it looks like you need to add a few 100 k cal and stick to the weights....I'm not sure why you are really hammenring the cardio as too much at too high a work rate will hinder muscle gains.

Would yoiu be ok with filling out a little or are you hooked on that leanl ook?


----------



## Enjoy1

Aiming to build a bit more lean muscle and i know, i know, i need to up the calorie intake to achieve this however, im still getting to grips with the whole diet thing and the notion that i have to gain a few pounds still kinda scares me a bit but im in this to achieve yes a lean look but with more muscle than im currently carrying. Thanks for your input and yeah that wallpaper needs to come off- know any good strippers? lol


----------



## Milky

Agree with Muriel, very very very lean....

IMO you maybe need a bit more shape / taper that will come with added size.


----------



## Uriel

Enjoy1 said:


> - know any good strippers? lol


Milky's been known to pop his cock out in tesco's lol

get a steamer from B&Q, I just did my kitchen and dining room for a recent renovation, piece of p1ss.

It's pretty obvious that you like to be lean and you have worked hard at it but if you would trust some positive critique....? You'd look 10 x better with about 10 lb muscle and a 5 or 6 lb of fat for every day life.

Leave dieting to the grain for showtime.

Great potential though misses


----------



## Enjoy1

:blowme: Would you believe it, steamers and strippers in B & Q, must go there more often lol.. Sure that must be an instant ban in tesco for Milky then ?? NO?.

As i welcome any criticism good or bad, thanks for your comments- yeah your right its been a hard slog to lose the weight in the first place so its difficult to get the mindset where i need to actually gain - but really another 15lb?? wow mg:Im on my way down to KFC bucket of 18pcs for one please lol ...

Cheers:beer:


----------



## Milky

Uriel said:


> Milky's been known to pop his cock out in tesco's lol
> 
> get a steamer from B&Q, I just did my kitchen and dining room for a recent renovation, piece of p1ss.
> 
> It's pretty obvious that you like to be lean and you have worked hard at it but if you would trust some positive critique....? You'd look 10 x better with about 10 lb muscle and a 5 or 6 lb of fat for every day life.
> 
> Leave dieting to the grain for showtime.
> 
> Great potential though misses


Fu(king snitch !!

Again tho have to agree with you another 10 lb would look pretty good on you !


----------



## Uriel

Enjoy1 said:


> but really another 15lb??


what do you weigh today?

and yeah try b&q, i find its hot bed for sex.....especially pensioners day, the smell of lavender water and damp knickers is quite intoxicating lol (incontinece is such a sexy affliction)

Yeah slow time.....10 lb of dense hard muscle is NOTHING like fat and a little bf on that will be a great achievement IMO

Up to you though, just what I think looks mint and you'd be very athletic looking with femanine shape (not that you are displeasing to look at lol)


----------



## Enjoy1

Ah the fragrant pensioners day in B & Q, you seem to know it well ..lol

At the moment im weighing in at 8st 2lb and am around 5ft 7/8 ish.. could stand to carry a wee bitty more yeah, need to work very very hard to gain a whole 10lb of muscle tho.. but im prepared to put in the work to get the results i want.I do like the hard full look on a lady but not all over, want to keep the midrif very lean and gain elsewhere. Better keep of the guiness then....lol. Like you said earlier about the cardio thing- a bit of cardio does everyone good, but maybes i should tone down the amount of days to every other day ??

It would be a boring old world if we all liked the same things and the same goes for body shapes eh? So thanks... :wink:


----------



## Uriel

Enjoy1 said:


> It would be a boring old world if we all liked the same things and the same goes for body shapes eh? So thanks... :wink:


absolutly - i wasn't talking about your body from a desire/attraction perspective thugh lol was on about gaining muscle for bodybuilding


----------



## Enjoy1

S'wats its all about after all eh! Appreciate the suggestions as i know little to F*** all about what size and shape to aim for at my height so its nice to have your input. Cheers.


----------



## Uriel

Enjoy1 said:


> S'wats its all about after all eh! Appreciate the suggestions as i know little to F*** all about what size and shape to aim for at my height so its nice to have your input. Cheers.


TBH I'm no expert and certainly where chics are concerned. It is hard to mentally accept some of the changes that we need to make (if we want to bodybuild)...I was Just over 11 stone with a 28" wist whan I started and it was weird going up to 13 1/2 stone in my first year with a 32 inch waist (I'm over 17 stone now)...

yes 10lb will be a long haul for you doing it natty but as I said a sone of muscle looks and feels totally different to wear..happy training


----------



## Enjoy1

:thumb :Hey All, a wee update on training this week, had a great session with the PT all legs- totally killed my legs = u know uve had a good sesh when you canny walk out of the gym eh!!

Another wee thing, ive been taking NO explode just before and during w/o but have finished it now ive just ordered jackd3d in the hope it gives me the same if not better edge for a training session, has anyone any comments about this stuff?

Cheers an happy training.


----------



## andy

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb :Hey All, a wee update on training this week, had a great session with the PT all legs- totally killed my legs = u know uve had a good sesh when you canny walk out of the gym eh!!
> 
> Another wee thing, ive been taking NO explode just before and during w/o but have finished it now ive just ordered jackd3d in the hope it gives me the same if not better edge for a training session, has anyone any comments about this stuff?
> 
> jack3d is good stuff. some flavours are sh1t tho, what one you got?
> 
> Cheers an happy training.


----------



## andy

fck knows what happened there!!!^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Enjoy1

Dunno why your message appeared as it did either 

Bet ive picked a sh1t flavour- white blue raspberry ??

Maybe the flavour doesnt matter too much- the effect is what am after :thumb:


----------



## Enjoy1

Tried the jackd 3d for the first time today...oh yes-I can see why its called that now...hit the training with intense focus, increased weights and reps...is it all in the heid? Duno but I will be using it every training session


----------



## methos

Hmmmmm, this jack3d is getting seriously good reviews. I need to try it. Where's the best place? Any offers at the moment?


----------



## Enjoy1

methos said:


> Hmmmmm, this jack3d is getting seriously good reviews. I need to try it. Where's the best place? Any offers at the moment?[/QUOT
> 
> Body building warehouse had it on for 24 quid...not sure if you can get it much cheaper and they give a free 48 hour delivery..never had any probs with orders from them... And they always throw in samples of new products to try...


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Alreet slim 

Hope you enjoying your weekend off work....

Nice plug for BBW there  Glad the jack3d working for you though...your doing great keep it up partner looking great :cowboy:


----------



## Enjoy1

BigBarnBoy said:


> Alreet slim
> 
> Hope you enjoying your weekend off work....
> 
> Nice plug for BBW there  Glad the jack3d working for you though...your doing great keep it up partner looking great :cowboy:


Howdy pardner!! Should i be on a commission from bbw? :thumbup1: Wouldnt go anywhere else as theyve never go an order wrong or late for me yet-- oh thats another plug eh!

Training today - a hard hard legs session, enforced due to a niggling left elbow- hope its better soon its really limiting what i do training wise despite pain killers and anti-inflammatories... :thumbdown:

Yes, im enjoying a well deserved (well i think so) weekend off work after a gruelling stretch of shifts... So far my leisure time has been spent shopping, and in the gym -- of course...

BBB thanks for your continuing support me friend.. you will get your reward one day.. :001_tt2:


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Oooh..rewards huh..dont worry you get my support for free 

Hows the injury doin..all healed up?

Whats happning in the gym..hows the training going..lets have an update


----------



## Enjoy1

:thumbup1:

Hey all,

Had a hard week training wise, im trying to work through the elbow injury, not exactly sure what ive done to it but doesnt feel any worse or better , just feel that its twingeing when working with it and definately weaker than the other..do you think its a good idea to try and work through it or should i be trying to rest it completely??

As for the training, im looking for some advice re back routines.. feel my back routine is stuck in a rut and no gains there, so looking forward to your tried and tested routine suggestions please.


----------



## Uriel

which moves aggrevate the elbow?

try icing it for 20 minutes Post WO and take brufen for a week.

if its still sore or gets worse rest it (I wouldnt but we should lol))

for back - bent over rows and the daddys for width and deads are the daddys for thick ness


----------



## Enjoy1

Feel the elbow worst when doing rear delt flyes, easily seen that one side not quite symmetrical during the reps def weaker. Also during shoulder press weakness very defined. Will try the ice after WO see how i go on, im taking brufen pre-WO just takes the edge off enough to allow me to keep using it.. and resting it- yes maybe i should- eventually!!

Will have a go increasing weights in deadlifts :beer: for the advice.


----------



## Uriel

the way i look at pains and niggles is - you are going to get them

I work through them which may lengthen recovery time - i dont really care.

If its PROPER fuked, you wouldnt be able to train so that isn't something you are going to be asking about on the forum lol.

A good hard twang and an agonising elbow will pretty much not want to be trained on


----------



## Enjoy1

Yep, your spot on- will just keep going till the elbow says GTF!! enoughs enough... lol


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Enjoy1 said:


> Yep, your spot on- will just keep going till the elbow says GTF!! enoughs enough... lol


Hey up 

Ice is good to take down swelling post training. Have you tried like the nurofen (ibuprofen) gels that you rub on the area?

I used to use it for the same thing and it worked better that swallowing pills...i take enough of them anyhow lol 

Or try emu oil (google it)..alot of guys in my gym swear by it.

Id just try to stay away from anything that aggrevates it the most, try and work round it unless it gets REALLY bad then you may need another idea.

For a good back routine try to make sure your hitting all areas of your back.

A good workout i was doing with good results was:

Bent over rows (Overall mass)

Wide grip chins (Lat Width)

Reverse Grip pulldowns (Lower lats)

Narrow grip cable rows (Middle back)

Finished off with an excercise like straight arm pulldowns to failure for a sh1t hot pump 

Deadlifts are great you can fit them in somewhere, just keep trying to improve..even a tiny 1.25kg plate on is an improvement..and youl feel better in your head knowing your doing more each week.

Some hyperextensions aswell for lower back and spine to help your core.


----------



## Enjoy1

Chest and abs today-

bench press 4 sets of 12, incline 4 sets of 12, decline 4 sets 12, dumbell flyes 3 sets 10, assisted dips 4 sets 10,

Abs using the swiss ball 3 sets 25 and incline hip raises 3 sets 25.

Diet just now much the same,

Breakfast: porridge around 60g made with water and salt

11am Banana and 2 oatcakes

Lunch Tin of tuna in springwater and 4 oatcakes, followed by 0% fat greek yoghurt with a banana

3pm USN muscle fuel anabolic shake

4pm Banana

5pm TRAINING

Dinner Grilled chicken breast, green salad

8pm 0% greek yogurt with tbspn peanut butter and honey

10pm Low fat cottage cheese with pineapple around 80g

Please feel free to advise re additions or omissions in the diet.

Cheers and happy training all .


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Diets looking good lady..hope your enjoying it...

Iv pinched your yoghurt idea..you made me remember how much i love it lol


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Hey partner :cowboy:

No updates for a week?

Does that mean your slacking and we all gotta kick your ass?? 

Get some training wrote up lady..lets see how its going..sure its going well really


----------



## Enjoy1

BigBarnBoy said:


> Hey partner :cowboy:
> 
> No updates for a week?
> 
> Does that mean your slacking and we all gotta kick your ass??
> 
> Get some training wrote up lady..lets see how its going..sure its going well really


Ok, ass well and truly kicked.. no excuses.. well.. just not had the chance to write anything up.. been too busy training :tongue:

Monday- did a killer legs session-- legs day always kills me..

Split squats with 20kg bar 4 x 15

Step up squats with 20kg bar 4 x 10 each side

Hamstring leg curls 15kg. 4 x 10

Extensions 25kg. 4 x 10

Calf raises 15kg. 4 x 15

Seated calf 10k. 4 x 15

Smith machine- squats- 30kg 5 x 25 to finish. and couldnt walk out the gym with jelly legs... 

Tues. Shoulders and biceps.

Tried a change of routine today for shoulder mixing it with biceps and not sure if it works or not.. didnt seem to tire as quickly as i thought i would.

Tried a technique using a very light weight and loads of quick reps..

Only using a 10kg bar for all did:

Upright rowing x 10 no rest followed by 10 x shoulder press no rest followed by 10 x behind the neck shoulder press- then straight on to another round of the same. At the end of the second set of 3 had around a minute rest before repeating to a total of 4 sets of each. Absolutely brilliant.

Then pulldowns 40 kg 4 x 10

single arm bench row 14kg 5 x 10 each side.

Biceps - hammer curls 9kg 4 x 10 each side

concentration curls 8kg 4 x 10 each side

barbell curls- 10kg 5 x 15--- feel that burn..

Finished off with some abs work ..

Now if anyone has any other good shoulder or bicep workouts to try so i dont get bored of routine.. please feel free to comment and add your ideas..

Cheers guys and gals... and happy training.


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Evening lady...

Just checking in and having a catch up on the journals..see still no updates lazy ass..we all gotta kick it soonish 

Hope your good and training well..let us know how your getting on partner :cowboy:


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all, just a wee update , fair and square ive been a lazy git when it comes to updating this recently.. still no laptop and it means borrowing one or trying to update through my phone.. which has a habit of using predictive text to everyones amusement as i dont really check before i post... had some red faces through that i tell ya... tried to tell a guy he was my ROCK dont need three guesses how that came out...SOCK it said he was my SOCK.!!! Anyway whats that got to do with this journal ive no idea.....

Training wise my blo**y sore elbow still exists which is now diagnosed as tennis elbow... howcome?? ive never played the sport in my life lol... on double doses of anti-inflammatories and codeine painkillers coupled with strapping it up pre-training... trying to work through it despite bein told to rest.. ya know what its like... theres only so much legs abs glutes im willing to do in a week.. getting really fed up with myself and cried like a baby when i couldn lift my usual and had to drop the weight down.. keep telling myself its gonna get better soon... :crying: did i tell ya i managed to get a session in a real big boys gym the other week? all big feck off dog wandering about and rusty weights, with industrial tape holding all the machines together... great session tho.. no posers hanging around the machines for ages, just folks out to do what they should be doing and then moving on... gona try and go back a few times.. tho wasnt sure i liked the rentokill boxes in ever corner lol...  Hoping to get some more updated pics done.. need to call on my friend again .... anyway.. thats it for now enough of my claptrap.... hope to update properly training routines and diet wise soon. :thumb:


----------



## Uriel

Enjoy1 said:


> tried to tell a guy he was my ROCK dont need three guesses how that came out...SOCK it said he was my SOCK.!!! Anyway whats that got to do with this journal ive no idea.....


Don't ever try to Sack his Cook by text!!!


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey y'all...

Training today:

Mostly cardio as im trying to work round this elbow injury, still strapping it up and taking the painkillers pre-workout.

Did 30 mins running on treadmill no gradient but 9km/hr... felt great after that and went on to manage some back and bi's.. and BTW switched from Jack3d to Gaspari superpump max... jeso... arms felt like popeye for hours after and the vasodilation was unbelievable... anyone else tried this stuff...?? only downfall is i picked a 'Blue' grape flavour.. shouldv had a clue in the title that my mouth and tongue turned the brightest shade of blue for ages after it... lol.. still worth it for the effect..

Back

Extension with 9k med ball 3 x 25

Seated cable rows 4 x 10

One arm dumbell rows 4 x 10 - this is the one that kills the elbow so im going lighter on one side only- duno if this is wise

Seated cable rows 4 x 10

Assisted chin ups 4 x 10

Biceps

Seated dumbell curl 4 x 10

EZ bar curls 4 x 15

Hammer curls 4 x 10

T-bar cable curl 4 x 12

So managed all that and elbow felt a little nippy after- just keeping on the painkillers and trying to rest inbetween .. :thumb:


----------



## Enjoy1

Good workout today:

Had the personal trainer who always makes me work hard - an makes me sweat- he always p1sses himself laughing as im such a woos and hate the sweaty look... so he does it to me on purpose..

Did a kinda top to toe workout using 4 sets of everything going from heavier weights on 12, 6, 4 reps then upping the final set to 24 reps on a slightly lighter weight. Inbetween weights did abs workouts doing 4 sets of 12 reps of each exercise..

Whew... no wonder i broke into a sweat..

Need to get some updated pics on here.. think ive made a bit of gain. Ive defo put on a few pounds and my body fat is sitting at 15%.. no changed, but not sure if i should be aiming for a lot lower body fat?? Ive recently added a good bit of treadmill pre-workout doing 30 mins at 9.5kph to keep on top of the fat burning but ive just read that its actually better to do the weights first and then do the cardio burst?? is this right?

Cheers for now.. :thumb:


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all, pretty good day eating and training wise.

Had a bit of a lie in, well sleeps so good for growing 

Protein shake for starters, bowl of porridge made with water, bananna.

Pre-workout gaspari superpump max, intra workout BBW excel, post-w/o protein shake and a coffee.

Dinner was sirloin steak and a veg stir fry.. lovely.

Workout today:

Chest-

Dumbell flyes 8k- 1 set of 10

10k-4 sets of 6

Dumbell press 10k- 1 set of 10

12k- 4 set of 6

Barbell incline 20k - 4 set of 10

Cable cross-over 15k- 1 set of 10

20k- 4 set of 6

Bit of bis

Cable curls 15k- 1 set of 10

20k -4 set of 6

Dumbell Hammer curl 9k 4 set of 10

Concentration curl 9k 4 set of 10

Abs- wood chop movement- using 9k dumbell 3 x 12

Bosu long sit ups 3 x 12

And the elbow feels not so bad now ... just wait till bedtime.. thats usually when it likes to tell me its been worked too hard!!!:sad:


----------



## Rick89

nice solid looking session there

In regards to the elbow, do you take anything for joint support??


----------



## Enjoy1

Rick89 said:


> nice solid looking session there
> 
> In regards to the elbow, do you take anything for joint support??


Only extra supps i take at the moment are a bit of cee's and a tablespoon of flaxseed oil/day...

any other sugggestions?


----------



## Rick89

Enjoy1 said:


> Only extra supps i take at the moment are a bit of cee's and a tablespoon of flaxseed oil/day...
> 
> any other sugggestions?


Im no expert but my joints do me well on 5g omega 3 a day and 1000mg glucoasamine, and they get a pounding.

Just a suggestion, how did you injure it?


----------



## Enjoy1

Rick89 said:


> Im no expert but my joints do me well on 5g omega 3 a day and 1000mg glucoasamine, and they get a pounding.
> 
> Just a suggestion, how did you injure it?


:confused1:TBH ive got no idea it just kinda creeped up on me one day. Ive had it niggling for around maybe 5/6 weeks and been kinda working around it trying painkillers and anti-inflammatories now its just getting really really annoying!! you know what i mean?  however, cant sit still and trying to workout as much as ever, just a bit lighter than id usually go...


----------



## Rick89

Its horrible having an injury like that, sometimes best to rest it completely but Im like you dont like not training and usually end up training through stupid really haha

Hope it eases off for you!


----------



## Enjoy1

Keep going Rick89, like me, never say never, and if it were thaaaat sore!!! we wouldnt be training it..as i think some wise old owl on here said to me once   work hard, play hard, train even harder..thats my motto :tongue:


----------



## Rick89

Yes deffo haha

Good luck with it anyway, will pop in here to see progress :thumb:


----------



## gymfit

Just seen your post re your elbow pain, I had this in the past, it hurt like crazy with even a very small amount of weight, the only thing that cleared it up for me was Krill oil - If I stop taking it it even for a week now the pain comes back. give it a try if you havent already.

Also I have had RC problems for the last year or so, its left me unable to do any kind of overhead pressing or even bench so really not good, after months of resting it and physio with no real improvement someone from UKM told me to try cissus - I've been using it for a couple or weeks along with Krill & MSN and the difference is amazing. I have also started 2ui a day of HGH so maybe thats helping too but I think its prob more down to the cusus as i think its too soon for the gh to start to take effect as its only been a couple of weeks.

I got the cissus from bulkpowders in powder form and take it 3 times a day, doesnt taste that nice but its worth it :laugh:


----------



## Enjoy1

:thumb :Cheers for the advice re the Krill oil, ive not heard of if but im away to look for it !! also the cissus- hope theyre easy to get hold off- anything is worth a try if its going to make even a slight improvement on the pain...

Thanks will let you know how i get on with it.. :beer:


----------



## Rick89

Great advice there Gymfit, want to try the krill oil myself

I believe my protein do it on there site


----------



## gymfit

Krill has become very popular now so its easy to get - i just got a load from Krill Doctor but its in the US - I bulk buy with a few other people so its worth ordering from the US but other wise I would buy it from Bulkpowders, personally I would never use MP again as they have done me wrong one time too many! I got the cussus from BP, about £18 delivered for the powder & also the MSN which is really cheap :thumb:


----------



## Rick89

Ye Ive heard alot of bad press about MP lately

I havent ordered from them for ages but they used to be spot on for me but will go with Bulkpowders for sure, too much bad rep now.


----------



## gymfit

http://www.bulkpowders.co.uk/product.php/279/0/usplabs_cissus_quadrangularis_11_

http://www.bulkpowders.co.uk/search.php?xSearch=krill

these are the links to the stuff im talking about


----------



## Enjoy1

Not bad training wise today- seeing as it was legs today.... and i usually :no:cant stand doing legs.. too much like hard work 

Lying ham curls 4 x15

Extensions 4 x 15

Calf raises 3 x 10

Step up squats with25k barbell 3 x 10 each side

Bulgarian split squat with dumbells 3 x 10 each side

cross over lunges with barbell 3 x 10 each side

and a wee bit of cardio - 30 mins treadmill at 9kph.

Legs could hardly carry me out the front door by the end.... enjoyed it though..

Diet today

Protein shake

Coffee and banana

pre-workout superpump max

intra-w/o BBW excel

post- w/o protein drink

LUNCH

tinned tuna and 4 oatcakes

banana with 0% greek yogurt, peanut butter and honey

DINNER

grilled chicken marinated in chillies, garlic, soy sauce, lime juice done on skewers

with white basmati rice

coffee

Not too bad so far, but thinking about this oat and honey bar i have in the cupboard... would go just nicely with my coffee... should I?? hell yes, :thumb:


----------



## Rob68

Get that oat bar down you and like your name ..........Enjoy :thumb:


----------



## Enjoy1

:whistling: Done already!!  yummy


----------



## Rick89

Solid workout there, seems everyone trained legs today ha

I can think of much worse things to eat than an oat and honey bar


----------



## Avena

Rick89 said:


> Solid workout there, seems everyone trained legs today ha
> 
> I can think of much worse things to eat than an oat and honey bar


Too right - bring on the wheels! :thumb:


----------



## Guest

> Mon, Wed, Fri
> 
> Chest:
> 
> Bench press - 5 sets, 6-10 reps
> 
> Flat bench flies - 5 sets, 6-10 reps
> 
> Incline bench press - 6 sets, 6-10 reps
> 
> Cable crossovers - 6 sets, 10-12 reps
> 
> Dips - 5 sets, to failure
> 
> Dumbbell pullovers - 5 sets, 10-12 reps
> 
> Back:
> 
> Front wide-grip chin-ups - 6 sets, to failure
> 
> T-bar rows - 5 sets, 6-10 reps
> 
> Seated pulley rows - 6 sets, 6-10 reps
> 
> One-arm dumbbell rows - 5 sets, 6-10 reps
> 
> Straight-leg deadlifts - 6 sets, 15 reps
> 
> Legs:
> 
> Squats - 6 sets, 8-12 reps
> 
> Leg presses - 6 sets, 8-12 reps
> 
> Leg extensions - 6 sets, 12-15 reps
> 
> Leg curls - 6 sets, 10-12 reps
> 
> Barbell lunges - 5 sets, 15 reps
> 
> Calves:
> 
> Standing calf raises -10 sets, 10 reps
> 
> Seated calf raises - 8 sets, 15 reps
> 
> One-legged calf raises (holding dumbbells) - 6 sets,12 reps
> 
> Forearms:
> 
> Wrist curls (forearms on knees) - 4 sets, 10 reps
> 
> Reverse barbell curls - 4 sets, 8 reps
> 
> Wright roller machine - to failure
> 
> Abs:
> 
> Nonstop instinct training for 30 minutes
> 
> Tues, Thurs, Sat
> 
> Biceps:
> 
> Barbell curls - 6 sets, 6-10 reps
> 
> Seated dumbbell curls - 6 sets, 6-10 reps
> 
> Dumbbell concentration curls - 6 sets, 6-10 reps
> 
> Triceps:
> 
> Close-grip bench presses (for the all three heads) - 6 sets, 6-10 reps
> 
> Pushdowns (exterior head) - 6 sets, 6-10 reps
> 
> Barbell French presses (interior head) - 6 sets, 6-10 reps
> 
> One-arm dumbbell triceps extensions (exterior head) - 6 sets, 6-10 reps
> 
> Shoulders:
> 
> Seated barbell presses - 6 sets, 6-10 reps
> 
> Lateral raises (standing) - 6 sets, 6-10 reps
> 
> Rear-delt lateral raises - 5 sets, 6-10 reps
> 
> Cable lateral raises - 5 sets, 10-12 reps
> 
> Calves and Forearms:
> 
> Same as Monday, Wednesday and Friday


This is possibly the most moronic program advice for a novice/beginner i have ever seen on this site


----------



## Enjoy1

Shoulders today, was feeling good until the single arm row.. and sh1t that kills the elbow despite only pretending to lift with it.. arghh

Today ive booked an appointment for physio for it on the gp's advice - not quite sure how or if this will help but right now im willing to try almost anything to get my elbow back to 'normal'.. even considering accupuncture.. would be helpful if anyone has tried and has advice??

Anyway:

Upright row 30k barbell 4 x 15

Shoulder press 10k dumbell 4 x 10

Pulley row 20k 4 x 15

Single arm row 14k one side and 8k on the injured elbow only... 4 x 15 each side

Rear delts- flyes 10k dumbells 4 x 15

Abs- hip raises 3 x 25

side plank hold for 30sec each side x 3

knee raises with swiss ball incorporating a press up 10 x 3

I know ive been saying it for a while but yes i have managed to get someone lined up to take update pics and hoping to get them done this weekend.. any advice on preparation accepted.. knowing i have no posing skills and no fancy gear to wear.. :thumb:


----------



## Rick89

Solid looking session there, hope the Physio can help some what on the elbow front.


----------



## Enjoy1

Rick89 said:


> Solid looking session there, hope the Physio can help some what on the elbow front.


:beer:Cheers Rick, hoping the physio will help a bit... had a laugh tho when the gp asked me to keep giving the elbow 'gentle' exercise and not to rest it completely..:laugh:


----------



## Guest

> Cheers Rick, hoping the physio will help a bit... had a laugh tho when the gp asked me to keep giving the elbow 'gentle' exercise and not to rest it completely..


I have suffered from various joint problems over the years - and i find using neoprene wraps/supports help - not the actual tightness or support but the area warms up allot when working out and seems to ease the pain - like using deep heat without the smell- well works for my anyway


----------



## Enjoy1

Thanks RS , Ive got a neoprene support at the moment and when on, i wear it as tight as it will go and the elbow feels more secure with it..no less pain..ive also been told about something called ??davy tape.. not heard of it and dont know if im even saying the right thing.. but i assume just some sort of surgical tape... bit of a bummer to try and put on yourself tho i would think.


----------



## Rob68

Morning  Hope the elbow gets better soon ....maybe its because you keep holding it in the same position all the time,i mean youve held it there since you joined in june


----------



## Enjoy1

Rob68 said:


> Morning  Hope the elbow gets better soon ....maybe its because you keep holding it in the same position all the time,i mean youve held it there since you joined in june


:lol:Hmm smaby time to change the avatar--anyway tis the other one


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Rob68 said:


> Morning  Hope the elbow gets better soon ....maybe its because you keep holding it in the same position all the time,i mean youve held it there since you joined in june


Pmsl..its taken him allday to think of that joke you do know dont you Enjoy? :lol:  Very good for you mate...


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Having a catch up lady...sorry been chocka trying to get back to work and having a nitemare with the boss but im here for now 

Glad your finally getting back on here..just had a good read up..some great advice there..howd the physio go did you go today? Are you just trying to get sick note after sick note or what??? :lol:

Its obviously something that needs more than wraps..a good physio is well worth the money they know what it is straight away..it could be something that needs sorting more than advice on here. Did you ever look up Emu oil? I can vouch for that stuff helping elbows..but i guess it depends how bad it is.

Workouts looking good again though..glad your still doing something and not letting it beat you..just try to stay away from anything that causes big pain. If you end up making it worse and worse itl haunt you for years to come..i got a shoulder like that 

Your fans are waiting for there update pics..youv come on well so dont be worried bout them..just gotta find something to wear.

Rob68 likes black leather stuff best with like silver buckles and stuff....ooops no thats a diffrent story... :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Enjoy1

BigBarnBoy said:


> Having a catch up lady...sorry been chocka trying to get back to work and having a nitemare with the boss but im here for now
> 
> :cowboy:Ahh your back in the saddle pardner.. lol.. good to hear your back at work.. makes me look such a woos tho .... physio not starting till next Tues .. and lucky me - get as many sessions as need be as ive private insurance.. wot does that say bout the NHS ?? Anyhoo never did look for your emu oil and hoping no to get a Rod Hull free with it.. my jokes are worse than Rob68 soz Rob!!. Yeah got a camera, photographer and working on the outfit- lets face it... not a lot too the outfit , but certainly no buckles or leather.. just chafes ya know.... anyway.. great to have you back on.. missed ya my lidl or should i say big buddy...


----------



## Rob68

BigBarnBoy said:


> Pmsl..its taken him allday to think of that joke you do know dont you Enjoy? :lol:  Very good for you mate...


I was gonna give you a like but you can   :cursing: ...............


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Rob68 said:


> I was gonna give you a like but you can   :cursing: ...............


Thanks are fine mate pmsl  In fact i tried to rep your joke to make you feel better but my awesome powers are down yet again :laugh:


----------



## Enjoy1

Well, well, well what a day... training was p1sh, i went in as always with a plan .. however the plans were foiled by all the silver haired movers and shakers that get their discounted rate on a Thursday between whatever and whatever times using up the benches and other equipment ... i was so fu**** off, just went off and did a bit of a mix match session which at some point included some shoulder presses, some upright rowing, seated rowing, tricep kickbacks, lat pull-downs and some abs.. russian twists and hip raises... followed by some cardio on the rowing machine .. bahh now i know why its a bad idea to be off through the day....never mind will get back to the routine tomorrow and i will be   no saying ive got pms or anything...over 60's:gun_bandana:


----------



## Enjoy1

:thumbup1: Yay no tena lady bearing oap's today..  session was great.. fired up on superpump max, blue tongue and all...

chest and tri's...

Flat flye: 4 x 12

Incline press: 1x 10 and 4 x 6

Decline press: 1 x 10 and 4 x 6

Cable crossovers: 1 x 10 and 4 x 6

Tricep dips 3 x 15

T-bar pulldown 4 x 15

kickbacks 4 x 15

Don't know what the problem is but feel like ive lost some lean muscle over the last maybe week or so, maybe overtraining?? or something to do with protein synthesis whilst on anti-inflammatories... just trying to keep an eye on diet and keep the intake up... been missing out the morning protein shake recently so have made sure the first thing i do is take a usn muscle fuel anabolic when i get up.. and really really trying to increase my carbs intake.. i do find this really difficult tho through months of consuming minimal carbs. I think maybe the best way to get them in is through the shakes..  hoping i pick up again soon as i felt i was making good progress ...i feel a bit disappointed in myself now.. if anybody has any other ideas as to whats going on... please feel free.... :thumbup1:


----------



## Rick89

For the carbs, just add some oats to shake maybe??

Just a suggestion, I add quite alot to my shakes when wanting to gain Bodyweight.


----------



## Enjoy1

The elbows mighty sore today, stopped taking the anti-inflammatories and it tells, however was gona have a rest day today but said f*** it :devil2: did a bit of legs-

walking lunges

bulgarian split squat

squat

sldl's

enuf for today....


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Enjoy1 said:


> The elbows mighty sore today, stopped taking the anti-inflammatories and it tells, however was gona have a rest day today but said f*** it :devil2: did a bit of legs-
> 
> walking lunges
> 
> bulgarian split squat
> 
> squat
> 
> sldl's
> 
> enuf for today....


Fcuk you whinge like a biyatch..even more than me :lol: :lol:

You gotta get that elbow sorted tho..its only gonna get worse and then youl be whinging for the rest of your life bout how it limits you :laugh: 

You got to the physio yet?


----------



## Enjoy1

BigBarnBoy said:


> Fcuk you whinge like a biyatch..even more than me :lol: :lol:
> 
> You gotta get that elbow sorted tho..its only gonna get worse and then youl be whinging for the rest of your life bout how it limits you :laugh:
> 
> You got to the physio yet?


Yeah yeah, always getting told off for whingeing... all the time... whinge whinge whinge.. noo i feel better after that. :lol: heres something for you BBB-:double ****: cheeky basket:001_tt2: not got physio till Tuesday, cant come quick enuf, hope it helps or am really fcukd.. Hoping to get some update pics done and on tomoz but still no got my outfit sorted.. wondered if you had something i could borrow... :001_tt2:


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Enjoy1 said:


> Yeah yeah, always getting told off for whingeing... all the time... whinge whinge whinge.. noo i feel better after that. :lol: heres something for you BBB-:double ****: cheeky basket:001_tt2: not got physio till Tuesday, cant come quick enuf, hope it helps or am really fcukd.. Hoping to get some update pics done and on tomoz but still no got my outfit sorted.. wondered if you had something i could borrow... :001_tt2:


Hmmmm...pink and sparkly il have to look :lol: ..i fill most my stuff well tho so dont think itl be much good for you...

How bout asking Rob68? :laugh: :lol:


----------



## Enjoy1

Well, dunno if i feel  or not... didnt manage to borrow a pink sparkly bikini (BBB or Rob 68) and had to make do with what i already had lying around....:sad:

No training today another rest day.. well deserved i think.. after the trauma of having my pictures taken...

Since starting earlier in the year.. i feel i have come on not too bad.. still got a long way to go and having great fun getting there. I know if i want to keep gaining im going to have to up the eating but in saying that ..gaining 7 pounds again has been a great feat for me as i was scared of even putting an ounce on when i first started..through sheer encouragement and some fantastic advice given on here.. ive come on leaps and bounds and hope this is just the very start of more to come.. some progress pics attached..


View attachment 68190
View attachment 68191
View attachment 68192


Keep you posted as to how the physio goes next week... hoping it sorts that elbow right out !!


----------



## Rick89

Looking great, very good condition

You got any comps/shows planned for future??


----------



## Northern Lass

Good luck, nice to see another female and welcome to the board


----------



## Mingster

You are doing very well:thumb: Keep up the good work.

And keep giving BBB a kick up the ass


----------



## Rob68

BigBarnBoy said:


> Hmmmm...pink and sparkly il have to look :lol: ..i fill most my stuff well tho so dont think itl be much good for you...
> 
> How bout asking Rob68? :laugh: :lol:





Enjoy1 said:


> Well, dunno if i feel  or not... didnt manage to borrow a pink sparkly bikini (BBB or Rob 68) and had to make do with what i already had lying around....:sad:
> 
> No training today another rest day.. well deserved i think.. after the trauma of having my pictures taken...
> 
> Since starting earlier in the year.. i feel i have come on not too bad.. still got a long way to go and having great fun getting there. I know if i want to keep gaining im going to have to up the eating but in saying that ..gaining 7 pounds again has been a great feat for me as i was scared of even putting an ounce on when i first started..through sheer encouragement and some fantastic advice given on here.. ive come on leaps and bounds and hope this is just the very start of more to come.. some progress pics attached..
> 
> View attachment 68186
> View attachment 68185
> View attachment 68187
> View attachment 68188
> View attachment 68189
> View attachment 68190
> View attachment 68191
> View attachment 68192
> 
> 
> Keep you posted as to how the physio goes next week... hoping it sorts that elbow right out !!


Oi you pair of  :lol: How come im getting dragged into this domestic? :lol: Pair of wingeing gits the both of ya


----------



## Enjoy1

Rick89 said:


> Looking great, very good condition
> 
> You got any comps/shows planned for future??


Cheers for the support guys, and Rick im not intending to compete..just doing it for personal gain..and loving it so far..given me a whole new lease of life... :thumb:


----------



## Rob68

Enjoy1 said:


> Cheers for the support guys, and Rick im not intending to compete..just doing it for personal gain..and loving it so far..given me a whole new lease of life... :thumb:


Good for you kidda :thumb:


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Well done you! :thumb:

Great pics and some great progress between your 2 sets of pics. Well done for getting more posted up and aswell for overcoming your fear of puting lbs on after your weight loss.

Keep it up missus


----------



## Enjoy1

BigBarnBoy said:


> Well done you! :thumb:
> 
> Great pics and some great progress between your 2 sets of pics. Well done for getting more posted up and aswell for overcoming your fear of puting lbs on after your weight loss.
> 
> Keep it up missus


Cheers fellow whinger..  all the support certainly helps... thanks for all the ass kicking... i will pay you back one day.. :001_tt2:

Today, after having looked at the pics in detail.. i have no back definition and cant understand what im doing wrong.. i work my back hard during a session but seems like little or no gains for it.. suggestions please...

As for the diet today.. im super super hungry today and after giving my back a freakishly hard session today i thought i deserved to stuff the face..

On saying that i didnt manage to eat any breakfast as i had a USN muscle fuel anabolic on waking, 3g of cee and two coffees and that seemed to fill me up to the point i couldnt take anything else in if i tried.

A couple of hours later had my superpump max and off to the gym i went. One and a half hours is all i managed before finally giving in and coming home.

Immediately after session had cee 2g and gold standard whey protein in the car before driving home.

About an hour later had a cooked chicken breast, a wholemeal bagel spread with peanut butter and a banana. Oh yes and another coffee.

Having a lovely sirloin and sweet potatoes for dinner, and always always a 0% greek yogurt afterwards.

Before bedtime i have around 4 oatcakes with cottage cheese and pineapple. I do love supper time.. mmmm.

Anyhoo thats my day...in a nutshsell.. cant wait to do it all again tomorrow.. oh yes and im hoping for the miracle cure for the tennis elbow as i have my first session of physio tomorrow.. will keep you posted how it goes.


----------



## Mingster

What would you do on a normal back day then?


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> What would you do on a normal back day then?


Today for back i did barbell rows using a 30k barbell 5 x 12

front pulldowns 40k 4 x 12 45k 1 x 8

one arm dumbell rows used only 8k on my sore elbow side and 14 k 5 x 12

back extensions using 9k medicine ball 3 x 25

lat pulldown 40k 5 x 12

upright rowing using cable machine only 20k on 5 x 12

finished with some abs...

what would you change/add??


----------



## Mingster

Enjoy1 said:


> Today for back i did barbell rows using a 30k barbell 5 x 12
> 
> front pulldowns 40k 4 x 12 45k 1 x 8
> 
> one arm dumbell rows used only 8k on my sore elbow side and 14 k 5 x 12
> 
> back extensions using 9k medicine ball 3 x 25
> 
> lat pulldown 40k 5 x 12
> 
> upright rowing using cable machine only 20k on 5 x 12
> 
> finished with some abs...
> 
> what would you change/add??


LOL. I don't think there's much left to add.

Personally I would recommend this....

Barbell Rows as you are doing them now.

Front Pulldowns using a narrow palms facing grip.

Low Pulley Rows with a wide grip.

Extensions as you are doing them now.

Upright Rows/Shrugs - I prefer these on shoulder day but not a problem.

Do your reps strict and slow and squeeze the back at the point of maximum contraction. Try to 'feel' the negative in each rep and the rest is getting the 'training time' in. Those muscles will grow - you've made some great progress already, even with the injury.

All the best:thumbup1:


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> LOL. I don't think there's much left to add.
> 
> Personally I would recommend this....
> 
> Barbell Rows as you are doing them now.
> 
> Front Pulldowns using a narrow palms facing grip.
> 
> Low Pulley Rows with a wide grip.
> 
> Extensions as you are doing them now.
> 
> Upright Rows/Shrugs - I prefer these on shoulder day but not a problem.
> 
> Do your reps strict and slow and squeeze the back at the point of maximum contraction. Try to 'feel' the negative in each rep and the rest is getting the 'training time' in. Those muscles will grow - you've made some great progress already, even with the injury.
> 
> All the best:thumbup1:


:beer:Cheers Mingster, will try the little variations you mentioned.. hopefully my back will grow.. in time..time tho- what a bummer its taking ages-see im just a princess and want everything and i want it now...!!!lol never been known for my patience... only kidding im a pussycat really.


----------



## Mingster

Hmmm. Have met a princess or two in my time:no: But that's another story:lol: Best of luck to you.


----------



## Rob68

Becarefull Enjoy....mings a hard taskmaster ,he sits behind his pc laughing evily at our pain when he has suggested different variations on things


----------



## Enjoy1

Rob68 said:


> Becarefull Enjoy....mings a hard taskmaster ,he sits behind his pc laughing evily at our pain when he has suggested different variations on things


:laugh:Can see it now,, pinkie to the corner off his mouth going mwoah ha ha in a Dr Evil fasion... pmsl :lol: and Mingster, one rainy day when youv nowt better on, spill with the princess stories... :laugh:


----------



## Rob68

Enjoy1 said:


> :laugh:Can see it now,, pinkie to the corner off his mouth going mwoah ha ha in a Dr Evil fasion... pmsl :lol: and Mingster, one rainy day when youv nowt better on, spill with the princess stories... :laugh:


Its worse than that,freaks the fcuk outta me :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Mwaaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha................ 



Damn that pesky Rob:censored:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Mwaaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha................
> 
> View attachment 68261
> 
> 
> Damn that pesky Rob:censored:


 :2guns: :lol: Enjoy,my apologies ,its spread into your journal now...theres no escape from the laugh :no:


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> Mwaaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha................
> 
> View attachment 68261
> 
> 
> Damn that pesky Rob:censored:


 :lol: :lol: The orginal evil ba, ready to take over the world....and always foiling flash's heroic efforts.. Id forgotten about him... not any more tho..im afraid.. im very afraid.....:laugh:


----------



## Mingster

And I'm always hungry:lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Enjoy1 said:


> :lol: :lol: The orginal evil ba, ready to take over the world....and always foiling flash's heroic efforts.. Id forgotten about him... not any more tho..im afraid.. im very afraid.....:laugh:


That makes 2 of us :laugh:



Mingster said:


> View attachment 68262
> 
> 
> And I'm always hungry:lol: :lol:


See he`s started now :lol:


----------



## Beats

Hey

This is the first time ive seen this journal looks like your doing well keep up the good work

Good to see another fellow Scot on here were begining to take over haha


----------



## Mingster

Right, I'm going to leave you mere mortals quivering and nip off to destroy a planetoid or two....Maybe fit in some snacks whilst I'm on


----------



## Enjoy1

Dizzee! said:


> Hey
> 
> This is the first time ive seen this journal looks like your doing well keep up the good work
> 
> Good to see another fellow Scot on here were begining to take over haha


 :thumb :Cheers Dizzee, your support is much welcomed.... and yay another Scottish BB buddy...maybe we should have our own group... or wait a minute... is there one alreadys??


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> Right, I'm going to leave you mere mortals quivering and nip off to destroy a planetoid or two....Maybe fit in some snacks whilst I'm on


Phew, i can come out from behind the sofa now... ok Rob68,,, its all clear, oot ye come.. :laugh:


----------



## Mingster

Don't be hasty....I'm always there....

Mwaaaahahahaahhahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaa


----------



## Beats

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb :Cheers Dizzee, your support is much welcomed.... and yay another Scottish BB buddy...maybe we should have our own group... or wait a minute... is there one alreadys??


Maybe there is Im going to have a look lol

Where about in Scotland are you from?


----------



## Enjoy1

Dizzee! said:


> Maybe there is Im going to have a look lol
> 
> Where about in Scotland are you from?


If there is one... gimme a heads up... and im over the water in Fife...


----------



## Beats

Enjoy1 said:


> If there is one... gimme a heads up... and im over the water in Fife...


Ohhh a Fifer :stupid:

Haha just kidding! Will let you know what I find and if I cant find any then I might just have to start one least I know atleast 1 person will join :lol:


----------



## Enjoy1

Dizzee! said:


> Ohhh a Fifer :stupid:
> 
> Haha just kidding! Will let you know what I find and if I cant find any then I might just have to start one least I know atleast 1 person will join :lol:


 :beer: Cheers Dizzee, not sure tho if 2 makes a group??? :laugh:


----------



## Beats

Enjoy1 said:


> :beer: Cheers Dizzee, not sure tho if 2 makes a group??? :laugh:


2 is a couple lol

It started as 2 and will end up with millions just you wait and see lol


----------



## Enjoy1

Dizzee! said:


> 2 is a couple lol
> 
> It started as 2 and will end up with millions just you wait and see lol


Righto, where do i sign up then... oh is this it...??:laugh:


----------



## Beats

Enjoy1 said:


> Righto, where do i sign up then... oh is this it...??:laugh:


I cant find anything il start one when I get home and send you a link


----------



## Enjoy1

Dizzee! said:


> I cant find anything il start one when I get home and send you a link


 :cool2: I might even forget the 'stoopid Fifer' comment....:laugh:


----------



## Mingster

There's a Northeast England group with BBB and me in it lol. You could apply for membership - I'm on the committee:whistling:


----------



## Enjoy1

:laugh:How far South do i have to be based before im considered to be in North East England,, im North and im East.... but as for the last bit..:no:!!!.. and who could resist such an offer especially with you two alreadys in there  ...could you consider me as an honorary member...:laugh:


----------



## Mingster

We'll see what the BigBarnDoor says lol.


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> We'll see what the BigBarnDoor says lol.


:innocent:I will just use my best princess act.... who could resist... :whistling: If its up to BBB this is what'l happen before i even get the ink dry on my membership card.... :ban: :laugh:


----------



## Mingster

One glimpse of your tiara and he'll go all gooey lol. Reckon you've got him wrapped round your little finger

Awaits outburst and vehement denials from said BBB.... :whistling:


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> One glimpse of your tiara and he'll go all gooey lol. Reckon you've got him wrapped round your little finger
> 
> Awaits outburst and vehement denials from said BBB.... :whistling:


:laugh:Brace yourself.... i think your infor it... :gun_bandana:


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Mingster said:


> There's a Northeast England group with BBB and me in it lol. You could apply for membership - I'm on the committee:whistling:


Come on Ming dont try and big It up too much.. Enjoy when he says hes on the committee hes actualy the secretary arent you bro :lol: :lol:

Although strangely the sight of him in his secretary gear with the white shirt and the fishnets actually has a strange effect on some people :rolleye:


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Enjoy1 said:


> :innocent:I will just use my best princess act.... who could resist... :whistling: If its up to BBB this is what'l happen before i even get the ink dry on my membership card.... :ban: :laugh:


 :ban: 

Although we possibly may accept bribes.. :lol:

Ming looks after the money box youl have to ask him..


----------



## Rob68

BigBarnBoy said:


> Come on Ming dont try and big It up too much.. Enjoy when he says hes on the committee hes actualy the secretary arent you bro :lol: :lol:
> 
> Although strangely the sight of him in his secretary gear with the white shirt and the fishnets actually has a strange effect on some people :rolleye:


He would look like a baby hippo in a ballarena outfit sort of thing the size of him :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> He would look like a baby hippo in a ballarena outfit sort of thing the size of him :lol: :lol:


 :ban:

Stop fantasising now Rob


----------



## dugger

Enjoy1 said:


> Like i said RKO, im pretty new to it all and am following training routines given by my PT - who leaves it up to me how often and when i do the routines- so am pretty clueless as to how often i should be training individual areas- like back- so maybe thats why am not seeing the gains i would like! i bow to expertise of you guys - thanks.


Is that you in the picture? If so you're doing NOTHING wrong - trust me.


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> :ban:
> 
> Stop fantasising now Rob


 :lol: sh1t your not wrong when you say your always lurking Ming :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Mingster said:


> :ban:
> 
> Stop fantasising now Rob


Told you it did wierd things to people :lol: :lol:


----------



## Enjoy1

well hello all, what a day, im still getting disturbed visions of huge guys in fishnets, tutus and ballerina pumps - jeesh.. i may never sleep tonight.. 

The bribe for joining the NE E group....i promise not to publish the pictures of the above - unless asked... :001_tt2:

Apart from all that... physio today..and now im even more peed off.. banned off the upper body stuff for next 2 weeks, got to give the elbow total rest. Got the arm properly taped up with some lovely bright blue surgical tape stuff today and ive got ultra sound treatment and manual manipulation to look forward to in the next 2 weeks... im just glad that im getting something done about it now as im starting to get really hacked off.. was going back to work on monday but been advised to rest another 2 weeks seeing as ive been still hammering the crap out of the elbow.. and the brucie bonus is.. no housework, no cooking, and i need someone to help me dry my hair... 

Legs and cardio it is then for the next while... must have a look for that routine you used BBB, split days sounds doable.

To make myself feel better i had to have a mcd's quarterpounder on the way home from physio...and for dessert a wholemeal bagel peanut butter and banana on top... my new favourite thing to eat...mmm.


----------



## Beats

> wholemeal bagel peanut butter and banana on top... my new favourite thing to eat...mmm.


Thats debatable lol :wink:


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Enjoy1 said:


> well hello all, what a day, im still getting disturbed visions of huge guys in fishnets, tutus and ballerina pumps - jeesh.. i may never sleep tonight..
> 
> The bribe for joining the NE E group....i promise not to publish the pictures of the above - unless asked... :001_tt2:
> 
> Apart from all that... physio today..and now im even more peed off.. banned off the upper body stuff for next 2 weeks, got to give the elbow total rest. Got the arm properly taped up with some lovely bright blue surgical tape stuff today and ive got ultra sound treatment and manual manipulation to look forward to in the next 2 weeks... im just glad that im getting something done about it now as im starting to get really hacked off.. was going back to work on monday but been advised to rest another 2 weeks seeing as ive been still hammering the crap out of the elbow.. and the brucie bonus is.. no housework, no cooking, and i need someone to help me dry my hair...
> 
> Legs and cardio it is then for the next while... must have a look for that routine you used BBB, split days sounds doable.
> 
> To make myself feel better i had to have a mcd's quarterpounder on the way home from physio...and for dessert a wholemeal bagel peanut butter and banana on top... my new favourite thing to eat...mmm.


Pmsl see what happens when we invade your journal..it turns into some sort of wierd dress up strange private party thing :rolleye: :lol:

Another 2 weeks off??!! You fcuking slacker..and you dared called me lazy..i lost half my arm and youv got a little bit of pain in your elbow??  :laugh:

Joking aside though well done for getting to pysio..the ultrasound stuff really helps and yeah unfortunatly they got to manipulate it alot..which hurts like fcuk..but its what works. It needs to be messed up again for the body to realise it needs to fix it cos at the minute its given up on it.

Have a go at the split legs cardio and core stuff i did last week.worked a treat and all managed with only 1 arm


----------



## Enjoy1

BigBarnBoy said:


> Pmsl see what happens when we invade your journal..it turns into some sort of wierd dress up strange private party thing :rolleye: :lol:
> 
> Another 2 weeks off??!! You fcuking slacker..and you dared called me lazy..i lost half my arm and youv got a little bit of pain in your elbow??  :laugh:
> 
> Joking aside though well done for getting to pysio..the ultrasound stuff really helps and yeah unfortunatly they got to manipulate it alot..which hurts like fcuk..but its what works. It needs to be messed up again for the body to realise it needs to fix it cos at the minute its given up on it.
> 
> Have a go at the split legs cardio and core stuff i did last week.worked a treat and all managed with only 1 arm


:laugh:Yep there is a little pain in my elbow... but an even bigger pain in the  lol. I think yer all mad.. but then that means i fit in quite nicely... :tongue: and very funny..

Two weeks off has just turned into another 3 weeks off.. courtesy of my gp.. however i am becoming a tad bored!!! :sleeping:

Gona try the split legs and cardio stuff you seemed to like... can be any worse than doing nothing!! i cant stand it... today did a good bit of cardio on the cross trainer quite hard for 20 mins then did an overall legs session to break me in..

Hamstring lying curls 4 x 12

Standing calf raises 4 x 10

leg extensions 4 x 15

barbell lunges 4 x 20

seated calf raises 4 x 10

leg press 4 x 12

squats 4 x 25

abs- extended sit ups using bosu 4 x 25

and thats all folks!! back tomorrow, and i think i will just do a good long running session on the treadmill, only problem i can see is when i run i use my arms like two wee pistons going at the side of me, might ping the elbow a wee bit but i will just have to be careful, - earphones in music blasting and in my own wee world.. bliss you cant beat it.

Im such a slacker tho.. just have to take the rest of the day to recover.. :laugh:


----------



## Mingster

Nice session. Just get those accommodating guys in white coats to put you in that special jacket with no sleeves when you go on the treadmill. Us mad folk are used to that:whistling:


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> Nice session. Just get those accommodating guys in white coats to put you in that special jacket with no sleeves when you go on the treadmill. Us mad folk are used to that:whistling:


OOh i do love those men in the white coats, they give you a nice comfy padded room andjackets that let you give youself a special hug... :stupid: :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Mingster said:


> Nice session. Just get those accommodating guys in white coats to put you in that special jacket with no sleeves when you go on the treadmill. Us mad folk are used to that:whistling:


I thought i was the only one who got the special white taxi to the gym each night..maybe not... :rolleye:



Enjoy1 said:


> OOh i do love those men in the white coats, they give you a nice comfy padded room and jackets that let you give youself a special hug... :stupid: :lol:


You dont wear that jacket down the town on a fri night? I was sure you did :lol:

Nice workout by the way making use of the legs. It seems you are copying me after taking the pi55 out of me..understandable though..i am good 

Oh and for fcuks sake dont let Rob see that you called yourself a S L A C K E R.....


----------



## Enjoy1

BigBarnBoy said:


> I thought i was the only one who got the special white taxi to the gym each night..maybe not...:rolleye
> 
> You dont wear that jacket down the town on a fri night? I was sure you did :lol:
> 
> Nice workout by the way making use of the legs. It seems you are copying me after taking the pi55 out of me..understandable though..i am good
> 
> Oh and for fcuks sake dont let Rob see that you called yourself a S L A C K E R.....


Listen, least the white taxi saves a fare having the two of you in it at the same time.. and im finished with your special jacket if you would like it back.. 

Ah, am sure Rob wouldnt take the p155, after all... hes just a big comfy cushion eh?? :lol: :001_tt2:


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Enjoy1 said:


> Listen, least the white taxi saves a fare having the two of you in it at the same time.. and im finished with your special jacket if you would like it back..
> 
> Ah, am sure Rob wouldnt take the p155, after all... hes just a big comfy cushion eh?? :lol: :001_tt2:


We sit and wait for Robs response... :rolleye:


----------



## Rob68

*Rob unsubscribes from this journal as clearly he is the only one who isnt mad* :whistling:


----------



## Enjoy1

Rob68 said:


> *Rob unsubscribes from this journal as clearly he is the only one who isnt mad* :whistling:


:rolleyes...Anyone who is described as a comfy cushion has to have a hint of madness, therefore you can stay...besides.. BBB cant manage to ass kick on his own.. always needs a sidekick to hold em down... 

Training today consisted of a 45min treadmill session on no gradient.. and the legs are done in.. well at least till tomorrow. May have to work double hard tomorrow after having KFC for dinner... two junk food dinners in three days... im well on the rocky road. :sad:


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Quater pounders and KFC's...i hope your out running right now... :rolleye:

Oh no i see your sat on the couch sitting playing on this forum


----------



## Enjoy1

:crying: Wahh... my legs....

Nice session today.. dont know where it came from.. must be that KFC from yesterday kicking in 

Of course its all legs and core...

The day of a thousand reps...

20 mins cardio to warm up on cross trainer.. no arms tho..

Then..

Standing calf raises feet facing forward 10 x 10

Standing calf raises feet outwards 10x 10

Standing calf raises feet inwards 10 x 10

SLDL's 30kg barbell... 10 x 10

Lunges 30kg barbell 10 x 10

Extensions 25kg 10x 10

Leg press 50kg 10 x 10

Squats 30kg barbell 10 x 10

Extended sit ups bosu 10 x 10

Decline hip raises 10 x 10

What a session... im spent....

Got home to a card from DPD deliveries... im waiting on my krill oil, cissus and MSM from bulkpowders, just so happened they bloody had to try and deliver it when i was at the gym... now i cant get them started till Monday... that is assuming they redeliver as promised then...:sad:

Never mind, other than all that.. had a very fruitful shopping day... new dress and shoes for a very posh ball im going to for work next Friday... got to wear a tiara... ha ha cant think of how thats gona look... :tongue:


----------



## Mingster

Wow that's some volume lol. How many hours did that little lot take?

Tiara's Hmmmph!! Bloody Princesses:no:


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> Wow that's some volume lol. How many hours did that little lot take?
> 
> Tiara's Hmmmph!! Bloody Princesses:no:


Hey up, well yeah, goto make up for not using the upper body,.... didnt take that long.. couple of hours for the leg work.. legs shaking like  tho on the way out.. 

Cant i borrow your tiara? Or u using it...:laugh:


----------



## Mingster

I don't think it would fit you, I've got a really big head.


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> I don't think it would fit you, I've got a really big head.


I think you may have opened yourself up to a few remarks here Ming....just wait for it...:laugh:


----------



## Ste7n

Wow, you must spend some time in the gym, still using a pt..?


----------



## Enjoy1

SouthPaw said:


> Wow, you must spend some time in the gym, still using a pt..?


 :thumb :Hey there, i dont think i spend any more time than i should really in the gym, i try and train 5 days a week, sometimes its less but not very often and only train maybe a couple of hours or so maximum every session. Unless im hammering the cardio then i do a bit extra running or cross trainer. I only have my PT maybe once every two weeks, but as im only training legs and cardio for the next couple of weeks due to injury, ive not booked any sessions with him... how often you training?


----------



## Ste7n

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb :Hey there, i dont think i spend any more time than i should really in the gym, i try and train 5 days a week, sometimes its less but not very often and only train maybe a couple of hours or so maximum every session. Unless im hammering the cardio then i do a bit extra running or cross trainer. I only have my PT maybe once every two weeks, but as im only training legs and cardio for the next couple of weeks due to injury, ive not booked any sessions with him... how often you training?


I didn't mean it in a bad a way, i think it's good a luvly young lady spends alot of time in the weights room... 

I'm doing a 5x5 routine, so only need to do 3 days, which i don't mind :tongue:


----------



## Enjoy1

Even if i could fit everything i wanted to do in a session into 3 days, i think i would still have withdrawal symptoms... i have to admit.. having a bit of OCD certainly helps keep my ass going to the gym...:laugh::laugh:


----------



## sutmae

Hi. Read this with interest. Fair play 3 stone is in a year is good going.

From your avi you look lean and toned with a fair bit of muscle and whatever you're doing for your back keep doing it!!

Good luck with it all.


----------



## Ste7n

Enjoy1 said:


> Even if i could fit everything i wanted to do in a session into 3 days, i think i would still have withdrawal symptoms... i have to admit.. having a bit of OCD certainly helps keep my ass going to the gym...:laugh::laugh:


Keep up the good work, will report back later


----------



## Enjoy1

:surrender: Oh goodness, ive totally done myself in today... decided to try HiiT and set of with the intention of doing and hours workout on the treadmill..

so- 3 mins of fast walking at 4.5mph then 3 mins of fast jogging at 7.5 mph

as i said with the intention of doing an hour... managed 45 minutes and had to stop as i made myself sick...:eek:

still, managed to squeeze in 50 squats before finally retiring from the gym... treating myself to some chicken tikka for dinner as a reward... my legs are gona be done in by the end of next week.. have to say tho.. the elbow is feeling the benefit of the rest.. starting to feel a lot less nippy...


----------



## Rick89

nice work there enjoy on the squats

chicken tikka mmmm nice :thumb:


----------



## Enjoy1

In the mindset today to have a rest day.. however, looking at the line up of Sunday TV including all the footy thats on... maybes i best take myself of to the gym for a wee session... hmmmm what do i do today then... ? could maybe concentrate on just quads? as i killed the calves on Friday!!! suggestions please??


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Afternoon you..

Do a full session only squatting...say for half hour do nothing but squats. Standard Squats,Hack Squats, Split stance, diffrent feet positions etc..

Keep the rests short and the intensity up..totally fcuking smash them for 20-30 mins.

If you get anything left at the end do caardio on a high incline on the treadmill until your legs give way, you slide off the back of the treadmill then have to crawl home.

Happy days


----------



## Enjoy1

BigBarnBoy said:


> Afternoon you..
> 
> Do a full session only squatting...say for half hour do nothing but squats. Standard Squats,Hack Squats, Split stance, diffrent feet positions etc..
> 
> Keep the rests short and the intensity up..totally fcuking smash them for 20-30 mins.
> 
> days


If you get anything left at the end do caardio on a high incline on the treadmill until your legs give way, you slide off the back of the treadmill then have to crawl home

:beer: Good evening to you big guy, and thanks for the suggestion for the legs session.. heres the outcome:-

Warm up 10 mins cross trainer,

Smith machine squats 40kg 4 x 12

Hack squats 20kg 4 x12

Split squats 20kg 4 x 12

Squats feet pointing outward 4 x12

Wide stance squat 4 x 12

Abs:-

Russian twists 3 x 25

Hip raises 3 x25

With a little fuel in the tank left treadmill 3% gradient for 20mins at 7kph

Home and refuelled on home made burger x 2 , wholemeal roll and.....curly fries... yummy.

Legs well and truly done in.. once again

One question to everyone tho... can you enlighten me on your technique for the hack squats , found them quite awkward to do and felt as if i was leaning forward too much!!!..

Look forward to hearing your comments..


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Enjoy1 said:


> If you get anything left at the end do caardio on a high incline on the treadmill until your legs give way, you slide off the back of the treadmill then have to crawl home
> 
> :beer: Good evening to you big guy, and thanks for the suggestion for the legs session.. heres the outcome:-
> 
> Warm up 10 mins cross trainer,
> 
> Smith machine squats 40kg 4 x 12
> 
> Hack squats 20kg 4 x12
> 
> Split squats 20kg 4 x 12
> 
> Squats feet pointing outward 4 x12
> 
> Wide stance squat 4 x 12
> 
> Abs:-
> 
> Russian twists 3 x 25
> 
> Hip raises 3 x25
> 
> With a little fuel in the tank left treadmill 3% gradient for 20mins at 7kph
> 
> Home and refuelled on home made burger x 2 , wholemeal roll and.....curly fries... yummy.
> 
> Legs well and truly done in.. once again
> 
> One question to everyone tho... can you enlighten me on your technique for the hack squats , found them quite awkward to do and felt as if i was leaning forward too much!!!..
> 
> Look forward to hearing your comments..


What you using for the hacks is it a proper hack machine or a smith machine or what hun?


----------



## Enjoy1

BigBarnBoy said:


> What you using for the hacks is it a proper hack machine or a smith machine or what hun?


 :thumb :Had never done them before and using the smith machine looked really awkward, so i tried it just using a 30k barbell, it felt ok ish and felt the squat really kick in but because the weight is all behind you i felt that i was leaning forward quite a bit!!! like i said had never tried it before so maybe i just need to keep practising and it will come?


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb :Had never done them before and using the smith machine looked really awkward, so i tried it just using a 30k barbell, it felt ok ish and felt the squat really kick in but because the weight is all behind you i felt that i was leaning forward quite a bit!!! like i said had never tried it before so maybe i just need to keep practising and it will come?


Haha can see you wobbling back and forward specialy :lol:

A hack squat is like a sitting down on a chair movement. Your feet are out in front of you and your back is straight up and down and your knees then bend to 90degrees if that makes sense. If your using a free barbell then just by how your body moves itl turn into a standard squat to stop you toppling over.

If theres no hack machine then the smith machine could be used well enough. Just get directly under the bar stood up straight then walk your feet a foop or 2 in front then squat like that as if your sitting down on an invisible bench


----------



## Enjoy1

BigBarnBoy said:


> Haha can see you wobbling back and forward specialy :lol:
> 
> A hack squat is like a sitting down on a chair movement. Your feet are out in front of you and your back is straight up and down and your knees then bend to 90degrees if that makes sense. If your using a free barbell then just by how your body moves itl turn into a standard squat to stop you toppling over.
> 
> If theres no hack machine then the smith machine could be used well enough. Just get directly under the bar stood up straight then walk your feet a foop or 2 in front then squat like that as if your sitting down on an invisible bench


 :thumb :Yes, that word again 'special'... fits some people nicely... :laugh:

Will give the smith machine a go for hacks next time .... no proper hack squat machine in the gym so will have to make do ..

Todays session:

Warm up 10mins x trainer

Lying ham curls 5 x 10

SLDL's 30kg barbell 5 x 15

walking lunges with dumbells 4 x 15 each side

calves- standing raises feet straight on 5 x 10

standing raises feet outwards 5 x 10

squats- feet straight barbell only 20kg - 4 x 20

feet turned out 20 kg - 4 x 20

Diet - trying to get back on the straight an narrow today after all my junk last week, after all ive a party frock to fit into this weekend


----------



## Enjoy1

:tongue: Yeugh,,, after getting my stuff delivered from bulk powders today, cissus, msm and krill oil... take with food they say... jeesh.. that cissus stuff tastes absolutely vile... dont want to mix it in with my shakes as the whole thing would taste like it... :tongue: lets just hope once it kicks in that its worth it..... :huh:


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb :Yes, that word again 'special'... fits some people nicely... :laugh:
> 
> Will give the smith machine a go for hacks next time .... no proper hack squat machine in the gym so will have to make do ..
> 
> Todays session:
> 
> Warm up 10mins x trainer
> 
> Lying ham curls 5 x 10
> 
> SLDL's 30kg barbell 5 x 15
> 
> walking lunges with dumbells 4 x 15 each side
> 
> calves- standing raises feet straight on 5 x 10
> 
> standing raises feet outwards 5 x 10
> 
> squats- feet straight barbell only 20kg - 4 x 20
> 
> feet turned out 20 kg - 4 x 20
> 
> Diet - trying to get back on the straight an narrow today after all my junk last week, after all ive a party frock to fit into this weekend


Nice workout...them legs are taking a hammering :thumb: I bet the muscles are popping now..and your spending alot of time crawling or falling while trying to walk :laugh:

The fellas at the party gonna be shouting get ya legs out for the lads... :rolleye: ...theres the geordie in me :lol:


----------



## Beats

Think it will be more than get the legs out lol shes from Fife there animals through there ahaha


----------



## Enjoy1

Dizzee! said:


> Think it will be more than get the legs out lol shes from Fife there animals through there ahaha


Ah Mr Dizzee, you seem to know the Fifers well, you sure your not one of us 

Anyway, been for physio on the elbow today.... ultrasound was fine, then she unleashed the vibration therapy.... jeeesh nearly jumped off the bed... taped up again for a few days.. but hurts like  tonight. Still warned off the upper body stuff for another couple of weeks... mg:

Session again of course legs only: getting fed up now...

Treadmill 20 mins easy warmup

Walking lunges 4 x 15

Squats 4 x20

Squats feet outwards 4 x 20

Leg extensions 4 x 15

Leg press 4 x 15

Abs 3 x 25 decline hip raises

3 x 50 russian twist with 9kg med ball

Hmmm just cardio for me tomorrow i think.. ive got thighs like steel girders tonight...


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Enjoy1 said:


> Ah Mr Dizzee, you seem to know the Fifers well, you sure your not one of us
> 
> Anyway, been for physio on the elbow today.... ultrasound was fine, then she unleashed the vibration therapy.... jeeesh nearly jumped off the bed... taped up again for a few days.. but hurts like  tonight. Still warned off the upper body stuff for another couple of weeks... mg:
> 
> Session again of course legs only: getting fed up now...
> 
> Treadmill 20 mins easy warmup
> 
> Walking lunges 4 x 15
> 
> Squats 4 x20
> 
> Squats feet outwards 4 x 20
> 
> Leg extensions 4 x 15
> 
> Leg press 4 x 15
> 
> Abs 3 x 25 decline hip raises
> 
> 3 x 50 russian twist with 9kg med ball
> 
> Hmmm just cardio for me tomorrow i think.. ive got thighs like steel girders tonight...


Crush an unsuspecting bloke in half.. 

Good session again well done. Take a break from it today just have a big cardio or core blast for a change..like I do..maybe :rolleye:


----------



## Enjoy1

BigBarnBoy said:


> Crush an unsuspecting bloke in half..
> 
> Good session again well done. Take a break from it today just have a big cardio or core blast for a change..like I do..maybe :rolleye:


 :lol: :lol: Almost vice like...:laugh:

Today felt really sluggish even on the pre-w/o stim, 20 mins treadmill and did a bit of legs.. well goto get my fix somehow..

Dont know if this is the right way to describe them but - 4 x 15 each side step up squats 25k barbell

5 x 10 walking lunges with dumbells

Tried out the elbow a bit today by doing press-ups just to see if it would hold out and managed 4 x 10

Abs- extended sit ups bosu 3 x 25

decline hip raises 3 x 25

Hoping this is the start of getting better and able to use the elbow.. or maybe the after effects of having the ultrasound and vibration treatment yesterday? and all the new supps for my joints and ligaments -who knows but it feels ok just now..even after the press ups.. :thumb:

Trying to keep the carbs to a minimum at the moment for fear of gaining fat and of course its partaaayyy season..!!


----------



## Beats

> partaaayyy season..!!


I am Buzzing for all the nights out near the end of the month!!!!!


----------



## Enjoy1

Dizzee! said:


> I am Buzzing for all the nights out near the end of the month!!!!!


Yeah, looking forward to a bit of a release now and then, however, as the saying goes... everything in moderation Dizzee... and i dont wana end up like you ya dirty stop out.... :lol:


----------



## Enjoy1

Had a weird experience today with gaspari superpump max- decided that a wee bit extra of a scoop was neccessary after yesterdays poor session, and bejesus i lost all feeling in ma fingers for about 3/4 hour.. no circulation whatsoever to fingertips, they were pure white and tingling... all else was ok and felt strong as  !! Just weird.. but the pump was brill...

Of course Legs what else??

Cross trainer- half an hour on level 4

Calf raises 1 x 10 at 3 plates then 4 x 25 on 4 plates

Seated calf raises 4 x 15

Leg press 2 x 15 at 60

3 x 15 at 70k

Smith machine squats 2 x 15 at 30k

3 x 12 at 40 kg

SLDL 25k barbell on a box- 4 x 20

Barbell squats 25k 3 x 20

Abs russian twist with 9kg med ball 3 x 25

Back extensions with 9k ball 3 x 25

Felt like i coulda went on for ages ,, and the feeling had returned to my hands ...

Not a bad session at all... :thumb:

and some of you... will be pleased to learn ... i maybe off air for a few days... the borrowed laptop has breathed its last... back to the mobile for internet it is then... :confused1:


----------



## Enjoy1

Morning all, hope everyone had a good weekend and doin ok...

Training wise, Friday i decided i was so sick of legs, core and cardio and introduced upper body using very light weights. Did some shoulders and biceps and off course finished off with my squats. Felt ok Friday night and Saturday was a rest day anyway but no extra pain.Sunday had another rest day and a night out- concert and out in Glasgow... and couldnt believe the pain again in my elbow due to getting carried away and giving it hands in the air, clapping and nonsense... dont know what to do today.. try to reintroduce some light upper body or not chance it and stick with the legs and cardio !! Dont want to set myself totally back. Diet wise although had two nights out i did really well, Sat night was a set meal so had salmon and steak , no dessert..and a couple of gins with diet tonic, Sunday night only had one glass of wine.. so im quite pleased with myself. :thumb:


----------



## Rick89

wow you are going to have some awesome legs haha

hope the elbow gets better for you hun, nothing worse than setback through silly injuries


----------



## Enjoy1

Happy happy, managed nearly 2 hours session today, only 10 mins cross trainer warm up then as i was feeling ok... decided to do some very light chest and back..

Flat flyes 8k dumbells 4 x 15

Incline barbell 20k 4 x 15

Flat press 20k 4 x 15

Upright rowing 20k barbell 4 x 20

Pulldown - machine 40k 4 x 15

extras- incline delt flyes 7k 5 x 12

standing delt raise 7k 5 x 10

leg raises 4 x 25

russian twist 4 x 50

extended bosu situp 4 x 25

All in all not a bad wee session, felt great getting stuck into upper body stuff again, i hope this is me on the road to recovery....

:thumb:


----------



## Enjoy1

Rick89 said:


> wow you are going to have some awesome legs haha
> 
> hope the elbow gets better for you hun, nothing worse than setback through silly injuries


:laugh: Yeah, steel girders for legs now :lol: thanks for your support Rick, ive got another couple of rounds of physio for the elbow and fingers and everything else crossed its starting to get a bit better-- dunno if its mind over matter as i want to train upper so much or a combination of the physio ive had already and those supps that gymfit suggested... ive been on them about a week now so maybe theyre already kickin in


----------



## Rick89

Enjoy1 said:


> :laugh: Yeah, steel girders for legs now :lol: thanks for your support Rick, ive got another couple of rounds of physio for the elbow and fingers and everything else crossed its starting to get a bit better-- dunno if its mind over matter as i want to train upper so much or a combination of the physio ive had already and those supps that gymfit suggested... ive been on them about a week now so maybe theyre already kickin in


could well be the joint supps ye

No worries for the support its refreshing to see other hardcore trainers that make a proper effort lol

Hope physio gets you where you need to be


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Sounds like your on the road to recovery lady chuffed for you 

Hope your back at work now your fixed you slacker 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Enjoy1

:blink:Awch, moanin minnie here  Physio session today, ultrasound, friction therapy and manipulation... sore to the point i wanted to punch the physio.. not a good idea :crying:

Right moan over, no training today due to the above and also my street decided to turn into an ice rink with cars, continuing on as fast as ever and sliding all over the place, one mounting the pavement and hitting next doors car... phew close shave for ma wee chavvy car...:no:

Cant wait to get into the gym and hard at it tomorrow as it is now pouring with rain and hopefully it will not freeze over so i can get out the street without doing a pirrhouette (is that even a word?) in the middle of the road...lol..

Diet was ok , had a bit much carbs for my liking tho in chicitos for lunch and had chicken and rice..mmm..

Cheers for now...  xx


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Get to the gym..ice skates needed or not 

Iv got through the snow last 2 days so you can make it lady..warmer today anyhow lol well like 2 degrees anyhow :laugh:

Bet the elbow sesh was painful..worth it in the long run tho


----------



## Enjoy1

:thumb :Woohoo, snow all gone today....means i can get the chav mobile out and running lol.

Session may just consist of legs and core today... but once i get there i usually change my mind!!... what?? its a ladys perogative to change their mind... on everything


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Fcuking women  :laugh:

Howd you get on today slim? all good?


----------



## Enjoy1

:thumb :Hey all, not a bad session today after all.... so glad to get my car out, just hate when i cant get to the gym,, get really twitchy... or maybe thats my usual.. anyhow.. once i got going i decided that my elbow was well enuf to do some upper body bits and bobs ... ah loved it loved it loved it... .and did i tell you i loved it.... such a good feeling getting back to it... cant be described but am sure youve all been there!! I was just hyper today.. cant explain why... wanted to do a bit of everything ... so i did!!

Warm up: 10 mins cross trainer level 4

Straight on to smith machine for:

Upright rowing tried the 5 x 5 thing varying the weight though - remember im still going lightly so started with

5 @ 15k

5 @ 17.5k

5 @ 20k

and 2 x 5 @ 25k

overhead press 15k

5 x 5 all same weight

squat

5 @ 30k

4 x 5 @ 40k

then:

bicep curls 15k barbell 5 x 5

bicep cable curls 15k 5 x 5

lat pulldown 40k 5 x 5

triceps rope pulldowns 15k 5 x 5

tricep kickbacks 8k 5 x 5

abs: prayer position (dont know the right name for it) 25k 3 x 25

hip raises on decline bench 3 x 25

Diet been ok today:

Breakfast - coffee and porridge made with water

pre- workout - protein drink and apple

post workout- protein drink

no lunch

dinner- basmati rice and grilled paprika chicken

total greek 0% yogurt with banana, peanut butter and honey

thats it so far... it will be legs day tomorrow... unless of course i change my mind... again


----------



## flinty90

tricp kickbacks are for girls ....

ooops sorry carry on lol !!!!


----------



## Enjoy1

Morning all,

Oh now its storms and 90mph winds out there, i need someone to hold ma ankles just to get to the car...:laugh:

Dunno wats wrong with me today, dont want to eat anything.. just having a protein shake now to allow me to take all my supps with something in my stomach... hoping to get to the gym in about an hour.. am psyching myself up to brave the winds and get in the car.

Yes, def legs today....


----------



## Enjoy1

:blowme: Right enuf, gale force but still made it.... and of course... i did change my mind today.. mainly because the matting area i usually use for free weight stuff was taken up by stoopid bluddy TRX training... i complained to the fitness manager but it wont make any difference as they see it as a draw for more punters.... all these silver haired old dears swinging about on the trx bands...FFS... makes me mad that i had to take my ass up to the big boys corner to do my session.. never mind, wasnt that bad as it wasnt too busy today..

Didnt do legs did shoulders and back instead....

Seated shoulder press 4 x 15 8kg

Smith machine behind neck shoulder press 4 x 15 30kg

Upright rowing smith machine 4 x 15 35kg

Lat pulldown - shortbar to front 4 x 15 40kg

Single arm dumbell row 4 x 15 each side14kg

Rear delt raises 4 x 15 9kg

T-bar rowing 4 x 15 25kg

And finished off with barbell squat 3 x 20 @ 25kg

Felt like a really great session today... spurred on by the anger at not being able to get into my usual place in the gym... should happen more often really...lol :thumb:


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Enjoy1 said:


> ...FFS... makes me mad that i had to take my ass up to the big boys corner to do my days work.. never mind


 :lol: Business as usual then :lol: 

When you were finished with them big boys though the rest of it looks a good solid session. Dont you do any side laterals work with your shoulders? Looks like you got the front and rear covered but no width there? Nice weights though


----------



## Enjoy1

:laugh:Ah you know me soooo well... lol .. just cant keep away from them big boys eh... :001_tt2:

Im kinda struggling still with the lateral raises, the elbow just locks when i try it.. what else would you suggest..??


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Enjoy1 said:


> :laugh:Ah you know me soooo well... lol .. just cant keep away from them big boys eh... :001_tt2:
> 
> Im kinda struggling still with the lateral raises, the elbow just locks when i try it.. what else would you suggest..??


You got a cable station in your gym? Laterals with cables can be alot smoother and can use just a very light weight?

If its too painfull though you just need to give it a miss til your healed up.


----------



## Readyandwaiting

zero to bitc* in 0.2 seconds


----------



## kites1664

well finally subbed, after you have kindly contributed to mine, hope you survive the storms up there..


----------



## Enjoy1

kites1664 said:


> well finally subbed, after you have kindly contributed to mine, hope you survive the storms up there..


 :thumb :Hello and welcome to my journal, some days you will just be saying cut to the chase and give us the lowdown what you did and stop the blethering.... well, that will happen most days actually, but hope you stay with it ...support and comments are always welcomed.


----------



## kites1664

I think half the fun of these things is the banter that goes on in them, if it was all just training notes it would [probably get a bit boring..


----------



## Rob68

kites1664 said:


> I think half the fun of these things is the banter that goes on in them, if it was all just training notes it would [probably get a bit boring..


It helps when the person who`s journal it is,is well ...... erm .....how can i put this ...... not normal :whistling: 

Aint that right Enjoy


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Rob68 said:


> It helps when the person who`s journal it is,is well ...... erm .....how can i put this ...... not normal :whistling:
> 
> Aint that right Enjoy


Definatly right there Rob matey 

If kites loses most of his IQ and any normality then hel fit right in in here :lol:

SPECIAL LADY


----------



## Rob68

BigBarnBoy said:


> Definatly right there Rob matey
> 
> If kites loses most of his IQ and any normality then hel fit right in in here :lol:
> 
> *SPECIAL* LADY


You just know when a certain word really does suit someone BBB ,she definately is :whistling: :wacko: :laugh:


----------



## Enjoy1

:lol:Right, i dont know how to do the reply with multiple quotes thingys... but you two know who you are.... and yes i may be special, but in the great of special people... i cant match you two!!! :laugh: Awwww.. my special boys...haha!!


----------



## Rob68

Enjoy1 said:


> :lol:Right, i dont know how to do the reply with multiple quotes thingys... but you two know who you are.... and yes i may be special, but in the great of special people... i cant match you two!!! :laugh: Awwww.. my special boys...haha!!


I would ban that BBB and kites1664 from in here kidda :whistling:

For multi quoting :

Where it says reply ... reply with quote ... then a little box with " in it

Click on the " box if then the next post you want to quote click on reply with quote ... thats if you only quoting 2 posts

If you wanted to quote more posts click on the " on each post then the last post you want to quote always click on the reply with quote

You got that? lol


----------



## Enjoy1

Thats better, what a lovely day.. no snow.. no wind.. no rain... maybe i got blown over the rainbow yesterday...:laugh:

Earlier workout today had an early start so just kept going..

Ya dancer... no trx interference with my working area today.. so didnt get to play in beside the big boys..

Chest and Tris today... been doing a bit of mixin it up and not sticking to a rigid split i get that it may be too soon to work tris as its only a couple of days between but seeing as ive been neglecting upper body, i just cant get enuf..

Warm up on crosstrainer for 10 mins as per

Chest

Flat flyes 8k 3 x 15

Incline flyes 45deg.. 8k 3 x 15

dumbell press flat 15k only 3 x 15

dumbell press incline 15k 3 x 15

cable crossover 3 x 15

tris

cable t-bar pulldown 12.5k 3 x 15

kickbacks 8kg 3 x 15

did a wee bit of legs -

standing calf raises 3 x 10

seated calf raises 3 x 10

walking dumbell lunges 8kg 5 x 20

squats 20k barbell 3 x 20

abs-

situps on bosu added 9k med ball 4 x 25

russian twists 4 x 25

so far diet not bad today...managed breakfast

porridge with water and salt

usn muscle fuel anabolic shake pre-workout

imm post workout protein shake

lunch turkey meatballs in tomato sauce

apple

so.. a couple of rest days over the weekend maybe... or maybe not as im trying to avoid the dreaded shops...and as usual leave it all to the last minute... and btw.. got a reputation for being a bah humbug as i refuse to put up a chrissy tree,, whats the point... for a couple of days!!! nah too much hassle.. :tongue:


----------



## Ste7n

Enjoy1 said:


> so.. a couple of rest days over the weekend maybe... or maybe not as im trying to avoid the dreaded shops...and as usual leave it all to the last minute... and btw.. got a reputation for being a bah humbug as i refuse to put up a chrissy tree,, whats the point... for a couple of days!!! nah too much hassle.. :tongue:


I'm called the card man at xmas, it's either money with a card, or a gift card lol, you should try it out, means only having to walk straigt to the till, btw what you've had to eat today is making me hungry, turkey meatballs with tomato sauce:drool:, Do have a break with training over xmas then..?


----------



## Enjoy1

SouthPaw said:


> I'm called the card man at xmas, it's either money with a card, or a gift card lol, you should try it out, means only having to walk straigt to the till, btw what you've had to eat today is making me hungry, turkey meatballs with tomato sauce:drool:, Do have a break with training over xmas then..?


Yeah, your christmas shopping sounds familiar here...:laugh: and the turkey meatballs were fab...mmmmmmmmm... not planning to have a break over christmas at all.. i would miss it too much... :thumbdown: saddo i know but may have to have christmas day off as the gym is shut :no:would you believe it,,, people wanting christmas day off.... whatever next...:laugh:


----------



## Rick89

Awesome looking workout hun :thumb:

Hope you enjoy you rest days over the weekend hun !


----------



## Enjoy1

Rick89 said:


> Awesome looking workout hun :thumb:
> 
> Hope you enjoy you rest days over the weekend hun !


Cheers lovely, felt good today, lots of stamina and strength, on the road back up I think..  x


----------



## Rick89

Glad to hear it hun, hopefully that elbow will be back to normal asap for yax


----------



## Enjoy1

:rolleye: And drumming of fingers.... am soooooo bored today, sport on tv all day... hmmm i can feel a cardio visit to the gym coming on.... should I?


----------



## kites1664

Enjoy1 said:


> :rolleye: And drumming of fingers.... am soooooo bored today, sport on tv all day... hmmm i can feel a cardio visit to the gym coming on.... should I?


Yep, go work up a sweat and love it, much better than watching crap on telly.


----------



## Enjoy1

kites1664 said:


> Yep, go work up a sweat and love it, much better than watching crap on telly.


Yip, couldnt bear it and went to the gym instead... lovely.. did a bit of cardio..treadmill followed by biceps and of course finished with squats... much better than watching sh1t tv... :thumb:


----------



## Enjoy1

Gona have a bit of a relaxing day today, still going to the gym, do a bit of a lightish session but the gym has a lovely spa area so ive decided to treat myself to a wee bit of sauna, steam room, jacuzzi and possibly a swim... reminds me .. better check im bikini ready...


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all,

Not a bad day, - i have to say this tho... ive been using gaspari superpump max for a good month now but the build up of it i think is getting to me.. why do i get such a low about an hour after taking it... huge slump to the point if a slow song comes on am in floods of tears.. was never like this before i started taking this stuff... i do like the 'up' effect of it but that is one huge downer.. changed back today to Jack3d and i feel a bit better of taking that...

Session today chest and tris

Smith machine bench press 25kg 4 x 15

Incline flyes 8kg 4 x 10

Incline barbell press 20k only 4 x 15

Cable crossovers 4 x 10

chest press machine 25kg 4 x 10

Triceps pulldowns 15k 3 x 15 and 1 x failure at (8)

tricep kickbacks 8k dumbell 4 x 10 each side

tricep bench dips 3 x 25

Core-

rope pulldowns prayer position 3 x 25

plank to knee pullthrough on swiss ball with pressups 3 x 10

v-ups 3 x 10

finished with 20kg barbell squats feet outwards 4 x 25

Lovely session today.. didnt feel tired and felt like i coulda gone on ..

Diet not good today so far only solid food is a bowl of porridge at breakfast and an apple pre-workout but have had a protein shake about an hour before i went to the gym and another protein shake immediately post w/o..

Hope i have an appetite for dinner - venison steak and green beans...

Cheers for today.. :thumb:


----------



## flinty90

Enjoy thats a massive session for anyone by the looks of it chick... is there a reason that you do so much in each session ????

well done anyway for completing it all.. i do love some high intensity stuff XX


----------



## Enjoy1

flinty90 said:


> Enjoy thats a massive session for anyone by the looks of it chick... is there a reason that you do so much in each session ????
> 
> well done anyway for completing it all.. i do love some high intensity stuff XX


Just, some days i like today, i can do masses, esp when the place is ar**hole free and i can get access to the machines and weights i want...

I feel tho recently ive gotton a bit outa synch and lost the split i should be doing, what with being off for a few weeks through injury i think i maybe trying to make it up now.. really need to get a split sorted... am open to suggestions?? xx


----------



## Rick89

well jealous you got venison for tea haha

lovely looking session again hun, hardcore volume


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Alright hun 

Sorry been bit quiet over the last few days sure you didnt notice :laugh:

Glad to see your back on track with the upper body.

Id definatly agree you wanna think bout the split and bring a plan back in again. Although its good having some days when you do it all..mostly you wanna pull the volume back abit.

You back at work now? What days are training days?


----------



## Enjoy1

BigBarnBoy said:


> Alright hun
> 
> Sorry been bit quiet over the last few days sure you didnt notice :laugh:
> 
> Glad to see your back on track with the upper body.
> 
> Id definatly agree you wanna think bout the split and bring a plan back in again. Although its good having some days when you do it all..mostly you wanna pull the volume back abit.
> 
> You back at work now? What days are training days?


 :thumb :Great to see you back pardner, ive missed you!!.... still off work.. milking it a bit eh... although today ive been for a physio sesh again - manipulation of elbow, spine and neck and ultrasound and i feel like ive been hit by a bus.. feeling all sorry for myself and cuddled up on the couch today.. :sad:

I know i really need to plan out a split again and was thinking along the lines of

Mond- chest tris abs

Tue - back, bis

Wed- legs

Thu- shoulders, abs

Fri- all over day..lighter weights more intense

Sometimes i do a bit of cardio sat/sun

Would welcome your input as to what you would change...

Cheers and glad your back BBB ...x


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb :Great to see you back pardner, ive missed you!!.... still off work.. milking it a bit eh... although today ive been for a physio sesh again - manipulation of elbow, spine and neck and ultrasound and i feel like ive been hit by a bus.. feeling all sorry for myself and cuddled up on the couch today.. :sad:
> 
> I know i really need to plan out a split again and was thinking along the lines of
> 
> Mond- chest tris abs
> 
> Tue - back, bis
> 
> Wed- legs
> 
> Thu- shoulders, abs
> 
> Fri- all over day..lighter weights more intense
> 
> Sometimes i do a bit of cardio sat/sun
> 
> Would welcome your input as to what you would change...
> 
> Cheers and glad your back BBB ...x


Had alot going on but yeah im back for the week now 

The split looks ok hun..same as mine really except i take Wed off as a total rest day. Iv done it for a long time and it works great for me as its time to take a full 48hrs between workouts, its the middle of the week and its nice to split, and its also good for me to have a night after work when i can get stuff done at home without rushing straight out...kinda gives my mind a rest if that makes sense :laugh: maybe not...

So yeah i do legs on a Fri..unless im out or working Sat morn or whatever and then i do them Sat afternoon. Either way its then another 48hrs until you train again. If you did Fri night then you can always do cardio/core stuff over the weekend if you cant take anymore watching sport lol 

Thats just me though and how i like it..yours as it stands is fine really, you still get an upper body rest on Wed. My only worry is if you do an all over day the day after shoulders then youv done 5 days without a full days rest. Works for some..just not for me...you grow out of the gym.

You could use your split but then have Fri off and swap it to Sat. You could make it an intense cardio/light weights superset style workout. It would give you Fri off, and then Sun off before hitting it again, so 24hrs+ each side of it.

Or add in a mid week rest day...

But thats just my thoughts hun..as it stands it would be ok anyhow  You do way more cardio and abs than me anyhow :lol:


----------



## Enjoy1

BigBarnBoy said:


> Had alot going on but yeah im back for the week now
> 
> The split looks ok hun..same as mine really except i take Wed off as a total rest day. Iv done it for a long time and it works great for me as its time to take a full 48hrs between workouts, its the middle of the week and its nice to split, and its also good for me to have a night after work when i can get stuff done at home without rushing straight out...kinda gives my mind a rest if that makes sense :laugh: maybe not...
> 
> So yeah i do legs on a Fri..unless im out or working Sat morn or whatever and then i do them Sat afternoon. Either way its then another 48hrs until you train again. If you did Fri night then you can always do cardio/core stuff over the weekend if you cant take anymore watching sport lol
> 
> Thats just me though and how i like it..yours as it stands is fine really, you still get an upper body rest on Wed. My only worry is if you do an all over day the day after shoulders then youv done 5 days without a full days rest. Works for some..just not for me...you grow out of the gym.
> 
> You could use your split but then have Fri off and swap it to Sat. You could make it an intense cardio/light weights superset style workout. It would give you Fri off, and then Sun off before hitting it again, so 24hrs+ each side of it.
> 
> Or add in a mid week rest day...
> 
> But thats just my thoughts hun..as it stands it would be ok anyhow  You do way more cardio and abs than me anyhow :lol:


Cheers big guy,

The rest day Friday and blast on a Saturday would make sense...giving me a 24 hour recovery upper body before getting to it again on the Saturday... and Sunday rest is always doable...some Sundays you just wana chill anyway..  I feel i am making good progress especially as the physios said it could take 6-9 MONTHS!!! before i was back to it.. im like that.. just cant keep still... full of the joys lol ... :laugh:

Cant say that my appetite has returned much tho, im struggling a bit again with the eating this week, just picking at bits here and there and not eaten a full meal yet... not good as i was making great progress in the gains from starting just under 8 st and working up to now 8st 6.... and still 15%bf... hope i get hungry soon...!!


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all,

Legs day today, so glad as im still sore from yesterday and couldnt manage much of an upper body sesh at all..

Cross trainer warm up 10 mins

On to lying ham curls 4 x 12

Standing calf raises 4 x 12

Leg press 70 kg 4 x 10

Walking lunges with dumbells 5 x 20

Leg extensions 4 x 12

Seated calf raises 4 x 12

Barbell squat 25k 5 x 20

and home...

ate nothing today... just a protein shake ... and a few coffees..

cant shake the feeling like i dont need to eat...

cheers for today... :thumb:


----------



## Enjoy1

Good evening to all,

Hope everyone got a good weekend ahead... nothing planned here, just a quiet one..

Training today... back and bis as i had a rest day yesterday....

Barbell upright rowing.. 30k 4 x 15

Lat pulldown to front 40k 4 x 15

Seated t-bar rowing 25k 4 x 15

Bicep barbell curls 15k 5 x 20

Concentration curl 9k 4 x 10 each side

Cable curl 10k 4 x 12

T-bar cable curl 15k 4 x 10

seated cable rowing machine 20k 4 x 12

core work-

extended bosu situp with 9k med ball 4 x 25

russian twists 4 x 25

decline hip raises 4 x 25

barbell squats 25k (only light as using barbell and my arms were done in by this time- no spotter) 4 x 25

Appetite has returned a bit better... still feeling really sick in the am.. and eating no breakfast.. took a protein shake pre w/o and then one after. Lunch wholemeal bagel and two scrambled eggs, apple. Dinner - basmati rice and sweet and sour chicken..

So eating much better but i can def see that ive lost some over the last few days.. its amazing how quick it falls off you, after all my hard work building up.. im a bit


----------



## Mingster

Nice looking workout:thumb: but you've got to eat. Training isn't even 50% of it and it would be a shame to waste all that working out by not giving your body all the nourishment it needs. So get to it or I'll give you a proper telling off next time.


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> Nice looking workout:thumb: but you've got to eat. Training isn't even 50% of it and it would be a shame to waste all that working out by not giving your body all the nourishment it needs. So get to it or I'll give you a proper telling off next time.


:laughont want to suffer the wrath of the evil one.... im not sure wat the problem was, was thinking maybe my supps im taking for my joints but still taking them so just gona build back up gradual and try not to rely too much on just liquid meals...

Cheers :beer:


----------



## flinty90

Hey wheres my daily PM Enjoy you not love me no more :confused1: XX


----------



## Enjoy1

flinty90 said:


> Hey wheres my daily PM Enjoy you not love me no more :confused1: XX


:wink:Aw, never mind, im back now... been finishing off that nightmare, i mean dream.... :lol: BTW, im loving the vest thing,, i want one, and it has to be pink.....


----------



## BigBarnBoy

flinty90 said:


> Hey wheres my daily PM Enjoy you not love me no more :confused1: XX


:no: :no:


----------



## flinty90

Enjoy1 said:


> :wink:Aw, never mind, im back now... been finishing off that nightmare, i mean dream....  :lol: BTW, im loving the vest thing,, i want one, and it has to be pink.....


i will get you a pink one sorted babe when my production manager is back in the office lol x


----------



## Enjoy1

flinty90 said:


> i will get you a pink one sorted babe when my production manager is back in the office lol x


 :thumb :Aw ty sweetie,, its no true wat they told me about you at all:no: :lol: yer a big softie...xx


----------



## flinty90

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb :Aw ty sweetie,, its no true wat they told me about you at all:no: :lol: yer a big softie...xx


oh i can be hard, in all the right places babe X


----------



## BigBarnBoy

flinty90 said:


> oh i can be hard, in all the right places babe X


Il get my coat.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Enjoy1

flinty90 said:


> oh i can be hard, in all the right places babe X


 :lol: :lol: Well, you know wat i meant? and i dont doubt it...:laugh:


----------



## flinty90

BigBarnBoy said:


> Il get my coat.... :lol: :lol:


you see your in the gutter mate i meant mentally lol !!!


----------



## Enjoy1

BigBarnBoy said:


> Il get my coat.... :lol: :lol:


:laugh:Aw, did you get a vest too babe? feelin the cold and needing yer coat on?? x


----------



## Enjoy1

My new vest... i looove it..thank you babes.xx


----------



## flinty90

Enjoy1 said:


> My new vest... i looove it..
> View attachment 69823
> thank you babes.xx


put it on then lol.. not that i want you with more clothes on like haha !!


----------



## Enjoy1

:thumb :Loving my special cropped version, ta to Glorious and Diggy...x


----------



## flinty90

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb :Loving my special cropped version, ta to Glorious and Diggy...x


hey you ouhgt to see the thing i have made for you .. pmsl X


----------



## Enjoy1

flinty90 said:


> hey you ouhgt to see the thing i have made for you .. pmsl X


:rolleye:Oh yeah??? am waiting...lol x


----------



## flinty90

Enjoy1 said:


> :rolleye:Oh yeah??? am waiting...lol x


that should have said Thong pmsl X


----------



## Enjoy1

flinty90 said:


> that should have said Thong pmsl X


:lol:Matching pink camo? oooh.. :tt2:xx


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all,

Bit of a rest day yesterday, and a wee blowout at night, chicken tikka- minus the sauce and rice... and three.. count em.. not one..but three glasses of red wine... just lovely... im a dizzy bism at the best of times but after three wines when i dont drink.. had to put maself to ma bed early...:laugh:

Training today ..

10 mins cross trainer warm up and then...

Shoulders and a wee bit of traps today..

Smith machine shoulder press front... 20k 1 x 10

30k 5 x 5

smith machine shoulder press behind neck 20k 1 x 10

30k 5 x 5

seated dumbell press 10k dumbells 1 x 10

12k dumbells 5 x 5

double handled cable rowing 45k 5 x 10

Lateral raises only 5k dumbells 4 x 10 (Still watching the weight here as this aggravates the elbow)

Rear delt flyes 8kg 4 x 10

shrugs 40k hammer 2 x 10

1 to failure around 15..

barbell squats 25k 2 x 25

finished with some abs- situps 3 x 25

hip raises decline 3 x 25

Happy to say that some of my appetite has returned woohoo am so pleased...starting to pick it up again and so far today :-

Breakfast porridge with water and salt, coffee

No lunch apart from protein drink pre-workout

Dinner- basmati rice, chicken, peppers onions, mushrooms in a fahita sauce and green beans.. ate the lot...

Now just to manage to have some cottage cheese later pre-bedtime... and im sorted..


----------



## flinty90

sounds good chick...

and well done on the workout babe X


----------



## Mingster

Porridge with water - yuk


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> Porridge with water - yuk


Lol, its the only way to eat it Ming... with water and salt added...yummy... tastes like eating a white pudding.. :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

I like mine with double cream, chocky flakes, sherbet and honey.

I prefer milk with my porridge.


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Mingster said:


> I like mine with double cream, chocky flakes, sherbet and honey.
> 
> I prefer milk with my porridge.


Things get strange in the dark parts north of us fella.. :laugh: Im with you..definatly with milk 



Enjoy1 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Bit of a rest day yesterday, and a wee blowout at night, chicken tikka- minus the sauce and rice... and three.. count em.. not one..but three glasses of red wine... just lovely... im a dizzy bism at the best of times but after three wines when i dont drink.. had to put maself to ma bed early...:laugh:
> 
> Training today ..
> 
> 10 mins cross trainer warm up and then...
> 
> Shoulders and a wee bit of traps today..
> 
> Smith machine shoulder press front... 20k 1 x 10
> 
> 30k 5 x 5
> 
> smith machine shoulder press behind neck 20k 1 x 10
> 
> 30k 5 x 5
> 
> seated dumbell press 10k dumbells 1 x 10
> 
> 12k dumbells 5 x 5
> 
> double handled cable rowing 45k 5 x 10
> 
> Lateral raises only 5k dumbells 4 x 10 (Still watching the weight here as this aggravates the elbow)
> 
> Rear delt flyes 8kg 4 x 10
> 
> shrugs 40k hammer 2 x 10
> 
> 1 to failure around 15..
> 
> barbell squats 25k 2 x 25
> 
> finished with some abs- situps 3 x 25
> 
> hip raises decline 3 x 25
> 
> Happy to say that some of my appetite has returned woohoo am so pleased...starting to pick it up again and so far today :-
> 
> Breakfast porridge with water and salt, coffee
> 
> No lunch apart from protein drink pre-workout
> 
> Dinner- basmati rice, chicken, peppers onions, mushrooms in a fahita sauce and green beans.. ate the lot...
> 
> Now just to manage to have some cottage cheese later pre-bedtime... and im sorted..


Glad the appetites coming back partner...been on me own for too long now :cowboy: Its about time...

Nice workout again though for a Sunday..especally with a fuzzy red wine head :laugh:

Plenty volume again though..gotta be sore in the morning for that little lot 

hope your well


----------



## Rykard

Mingster said:


> Porridge with water - yuk


usually mix mine with water, handful of sultanas and a scoop of protein... tastes pretty good..


----------



## Enjoy1

Rykard said:


> usually mix mine with water, handful of sultanas and a scoop of protein... tastes pretty good..


I've never thought of putting protein powder in it..don't suppose it would taste all that good with the salt LOL .


----------



## Rob68

Bit of a rest day yesterday, and a wee blowout at night, chicken tikka- minus the sauce and rice.

lol so basically your bit of a blow out was just chicken if it was minus the sauce n rice :laugh:


----------



## Rykard

Enjoy1 said:


> I've never thought of putting protein powder in it..don't suppose it would taste all that good with the salt LOL .


It's better with the banana flavoured protein powder , but i am getting used to mint choc chip for breakfast


----------



## Enjoy1

Not bad day again, saw my personal trainer today whos off on hols for a couple of weeks so getting booked in again with him for after new year... doesnt do a lot of heavy weight stuff but boy he makes me work hard every time.. cant wait to get right back into it again..

Training today- chest and tris...

warm up usual 10 min cross trainer..

smith machine press 20k blasted no problem today (no laughing at the puny 20k) 5 x 10

Incline flyes 10k 5 x 10

Incline barbell press 15k 5 x 10

flat flyes 8k 5 x 10

tricep kickbacks 9k 5 x 10

tricep pulldown t-bar to front 15k 4 x 10

tricep bench dips 4 x 20

finished with 25k barbell squats 2 x 25

abs- russian twist with 9k med ball 4 x 25

incline hip raises 4 x 25

:lol:funny today when myself and a guy wanted to use a bench at the same time - he took a look and said 'i wont fight you for it lass' pmsl.... he knew his place...:laugh:just call me crusher....

Apetite too good today.. porridge(still with water and salt- whaaat- its a scottish thing), pre w/o protein shake,

lunch - wholemeal bagel with leftover chicken fahita stuff from yesterday.. banana, honey, nuts, peanut butter and 2 crumbled oatcakes into it... yumm

dinner- chicken fillet with barbecue flavouring, and side salad..

Oh yes and a glass of red wine whilst wrapping some christmas pressies...


----------



## flinty90

Enjoy1 said:


> Not bad day again, saw my personal trainer today whos off on hols for a couple of weeks so getting booked in again with him for after new year... doesnt do a lot of heavy weight stuff but boy he makes me work hard every time.. cant wait to get right back into it again..
> 
> Training today- chest and tris...
> 
> warm up usual 10 min cross trainer..
> 
> smith machine press 20k blasted no problem today (no laughing at the puny 20k) 5 x 10
> 
> Incline flyes 10k 5 x 10
> 
> Incline barbell press 15k 5 x 10
> 
> flat flyes 8k 5 x 10
> 
> tricep kickbacks 9k 5 x 10
> 
> tricep pulldown t-bar to front 15k 4 x 10
> 
> tricep bench dips 4 x 20
> 
> finished with 25k barbell squats 2 x 25
> 
> abs- russian twist with 9k med ball 4 x 25
> 
> incline hip raises 4 x 25
> 
> :lol:funny today when myself and a guy wanted to use a bench at the same time - he took a look and said 'i wont fight you for it lass' pmsl.... he knew his place...:laugh:just call me crusher....
> 
> Apetite too good today.. porridge(still with water and salt- whaaat- its a scottish thing), pre w/o protein shake,
> 
> lunch - wholemeal bagel with leftover chicken fahita stuff from yesterday.. banana, honey, nuts, peanut butter and 2 crumbled oatcakes into it... yumm
> 
> dinner- chicken fillet with barbecue flavouring, and side salad..
> 
> Oh yes and a glass of red wine whilst *wrapping some christmas pressies*...


cant wait to get my pressie from you... lol X


----------



## Rykard

bugger that reminds me I need to wrap some pressies

thanks

oh and good workout btw .


----------



## Enjoy1

Rykard said:


> bugger that reminds me I need to wrap some pressies
> 
> thanks
> 
> oh and good workout btw .


  And you can have a glass of wine as your wrapping.. makes it less painful...lol..

and cheers for your support buddy. :thumb:


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Nice workout partner :cowboy:

Looks like its not just me smashing it at the min..your flying aswell.

Keep pushing it and glad the appetites back..and stuffs sorted 

Keep it up or il be back up there to kick your ass again..if i can get off the couch :lol:


----------



## Enjoy1

BigBarnBoy said:


> Nice workout partner :cowboy:
> 
> Looks like its not just me smashing it at the min..your flying aswell.
> 
> Keep pushing it and glad the appetites back..and stuffs sorted
> 
> Keep it up or il be back up there to kick your ass again..if i can get off the couch :lol:


:001_tt2:Thanks my special training pardner,... your support and multiple ass kickings are sure having an effect on me... :thumb :xx


----------



## Enjoy1

:bounce:Alrighty all,

Well, another round of physio tomorrow for the elbow but glad to report its giving me nothing but a niggle and a dull ache now and again.. not like its been.. tomorrow im having another round of ultrasound and vibration therapy..

Another good days training...

Back and bis

warm up then

Smith machine upright rowing 35k 1 x 10 , 4 x 5

barbell bicep curl only use a light 10k for this but do 5 x 15 reps - till burning....yaw... love eeeet

single arm rowing 14k 4 x 10 each side

bicep concentration curl 9k 1 x 10 and 4 x 5

pulldowns lat to front 40k 1 x 10 and then up again to 45k 4 x 5

seated cable t-bar row again weight increase to 25k 1 x 10 and 4 x 5

dumbell hammer curls 8k 4 x 10 each side - unilateral much harder..

no abs today... i was tired out after the session today.. think am coming down with a wee cauld... aw...

Diet today-

Guess what i had for breakfast???- yep porridge with water and salt, (still not got ma head around milky porridge)

lunch 2 egg omelette and 2 oatcakes

dinner fillet steak and green beans, then banana with peanut butter, o%greek yoghurt and honey on top...

2 satsumas, keeping up my vit c intake...

oh yeah, and did i mention the huge bag of pickled onion monster munch i ate in the car ... went for petrol..always fatal looking at the goods within the shop when your paying... just couldnt resist... they were good tho..:laugh:


----------



## flinty90

you ever need a proper massage babe im here waiting XX


----------



## Rykard

Enjoy1 said:


> :bounce:Alrighty all,
> 
> Well, another round of physio tomorrow for the elbow but glad to report its giving me nothing but a niggle and a dull ache now and again.. not like its been.. tomorrow im having another round of ultrasound and vibration therapy..
> 
> Another good days training...
> 
> Back and bis
> 
> warm up then
> 
> Smith machine upright rowing 35k 1 x 10 , 4 x 5
> 
> barbell bicep curl only use a light 10k for this but do 5 x 15 reps - till burning....yaw... love eeeet
> 
> single arm rowing 14k 4 x 10 each side
> 
> bicep concentration curl 9k 1 x 10 and 4 x 5
> 
> pulldowns lat to front 40k 1 x 10 and then up again to 45k 4 x 5
> 
> seated cable t-bar row again weight increase to 25k 1 x 10 and 4 x 5
> 
> dumbell hammer curls 8k 4 x 10 each side - unilateral much harder..
> 
> no abs today... i was tired out after the session today.. think am coming down with a wee cauld... aw...
> 
> Diet today-
> 
> Guess what i had for breakfast???- yep porridge with water and salt, (still not got ma head around milky porridge)
> 
> lunch 2 egg omelette and 2 oatcakes
> 
> dinner fillet steak and green beans, then banana with peanut butter, o%greek yoghurt and honey on top...
> 
> 2 satsumas, keeping up my vit c intake...
> 
> oh yeah, and did i mention the huge bag of pickled onion monster munch i ate in the car ... went for petrol..always fatal looking at the goods within the shop when your paying... just couldnt resist... they were good tho..:laugh:


have you tried mixing your protein in with your porridge yet?

how long does this workout take?

good going btw


----------



## Enjoy1

Rykard said:


> have you tried mixing your protein in with your porridge yet?
> 
> how long does this workout take?
> 
> good going btw


:laugh: Just cant bring myself to try it... see im more a savoury person that a sweet.. but if i could have it for my dessert after dinner...lol...

Im never in the gym for any more than around and hour and a half max... yesterday that workout took me around an hour..and thats with the ususal rests of around 30sec-45sec between sets... and probably no more than a couple of minutes between the different sets..

Im quite happily seeing a wee increase in weight, (even tho they are cissy) lol,, but to me thats a great achievement...

Thanks for your continued support... :thumb:


----------



## flinty90

well Enjoy i can think of a great way to put 17 stone on you very quickly pmsl XXXXXXx just say the words x


----------



## Ste7n

Enjoy1 said:


> :laugh: Just cant bring myself to try it... see im more a savoury person that a sweet.. but if i could have it for my dessert after dinner...lol...
> 
> Im never in the gym for any more than around and hour and a half max... yesterday that workout took me around an hour..and thats with the ususal rests of around 30sec-45sec between sets... and probably no more than a couple of minutes between the different sets..
> 
> Im quite happily seeing a wee increase in weight, (even tho they are cissy) lol,, but to me thats a great achievement...
> 
> Thanks for your continued support... :thumb:


Congrats on the weight gain  Not often women get congratulated on gaining weight =p Btw 17stone ^^ would be too much for you, 14stone would be better lol


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> you ever need a proper massage babe im here waiting XX


an internal 2 tube massage pmsl


----------



## Enjoy1

:turned:Never thought id be  at a weight gain after losing all that weight to start with.. but i know its NOT fat gain... i can see where the weight has gone on ....through sheer hard work in the gym and im beginning to quite like it... :thumb:


----------



## Uriel

Enjoy1 said:


> :turned:Never thought id be  at a weight gain after losing all that weight to start with.. but i know its NOT fat gain... i can see where the weight has gone on ....through sheer hard work in the gym and im beginning to quite like it... :thumb:


all joking aside - i recall hinting when you started this journal that youd need to chill about putting eweight on.

I actually had a similar chat with flinty.

if you have been a bit chunky and you lose the fat - its easy to sh1t it putting say weight on...

BUT I remember when i started - i had been 11 stone 4 for years with a 28" waist and i put 2 stone on in year 1....you have to chill a bit because weight has nothing to do with it - when it is muscle weight - it looks mint...it breathes and ripples and its rock hard...not like fat atall


----------



## Enjoy1

Uriel said:


> all joking aside - i recall hinting when you started this journal that youd need to chill about putting eweight on.
> 
> I actually had a similar chat with flinty.
> 
> if you have been a bit chunky and you lose the fat - its easy to sh1t it putting say weight on...
> 
> BUT I remember when i started - i had been 11 stone 4 for years with a 28" waist and i put 2 stone on in year 1....you have to chill a bit because weight has nothing to do with it - when it is muscle weight - it looks mint...it breathes and ripples and its rock hard...not like fat atall


Yeah, who woulda thought it, your right, six months ago i was terrified at the scales and woulda flipped at a gain, took advice , to a point and its maybe taken me all this time to get it into my noggin that gaining isnt all about fat... training is a way of life, not just a hobby....p.s. i now let the mirror be the judge and not the scales...


----------



## flinty90

Enjoy1 said:


> Yeah, who woulda thought it, your right, six months ago i was terrified at the scales and woulda flipped at a gain, took advice , to a point and its maybe taken me all this time to get it into my noggin that gaining isnt all about fat... training is a way of life, not just a hobby....p.s. i now let the mirror be the judge and not the scales...


dont worry chick i will be the judge on how good you looking , and i will feel if its muscle or fat lol X


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all,

Awarded myself a rest day again today, im choked with a cold now..!!:no: Want to get out and get on with it..got lots to do but tbh canny be ar5ed. So heating on full blast, slobbing along the couch with my kleenex and a jar of vicks... ah the high life eh!! lol

Hoping im well enough to at least do a bit of legs or summat tomorrow, two extra rest restdays midweek... unheard of for me!! Anyone want to come and serve me chicken soup?? Im hungry now...


----------



## Uriel

if your snotting into your chicken soup and it takes a lot longer to eat than you expect....and gets saltier and saltier....the chances are - you are eating a plate full on your own snot.....still hungry? lol


----------



## Mingster

I suppose you put water in your chicken soup instead of milk as well don't you?


----------



## Uriel

Mingster said:


> I suppose you put water in your chicken soup instead of milk as well don't you?


i hope this is not some porridge reference - because you inlish cnuts know diddly jack about making porridge.....its water and salt goes in not milk, sugar, vanilla pods or any other nonsense lol


----------



## Mingster

Uriel said:


> i hope this is bnot some porridge reference - because you inlish cnuts knw diddly jack about making porridge.....its water and salt goes in not milk, sugar, vanilla pods or any other nonsense lol


You sweaty bunch of tren guzzlers sure get tetchy about your porridge :lol: :lol:


----------



## Enjoy1

Mmm, yes, would be like chewing elastic bands, share my soup anybody.... lol :laugh:


----------



## Enjoy1

Southern softies with their milk and raisins sh1t,,, water and salt... the only way...and moi sweaty and tren?? :laugh:


----------



## Mingster

Everything tastes nicer with milk and honey


----------



## Rykard

get some multi minerals & vit c down you - best taken with milk and a handful of sultanas :thumbup1:


----------



## Enjoy1

Rykard said:


> get some multi minerals & vit c down you - best taken with milk and a handful of sultanas :thumbup1:


Last couple of days been taking a couple of vit c tabs... right now... am having a hot toddy.... single malt whisky, hot water, honey and a squeeze of lemon... its lovely... medicinal off course :laugh:


----------



## Uriel

1 litre of "toddy" lol


----------



## Uriel

get well soon snott face lol


----------



## Enjoy1

Uriel said:


> 1 litre of "toddy" lol


3/4 Edradour single malt sherry cask finish.. to 1/4 for everything else.... the dogs... :001_tt2:


----------



## Enjoy1

:thumb :See, that hot toddy mustv cured me.. well enuf today to go back to the gym...woohoo :thumb:

Shoulders today:

Smith machine press behind neck 20kg 5 x 12

smith machine press 17.5kg 5 x 12

rear delt flyes 9kg 5 x 12

lateral raises 6kg 5 x 8

pulldowns short handled bar on 35kg only...one infront followed by one behind neck.... 5 x 12

seated shoulder press using 8kg dumbells- 5 x 10

abs- bosu situps with 9kg med ball 3 x 25

russian twists with weighted barbell 3 x 25

barbell squats 25kg - x 50 to finish

Short workout but still a bit chesty....

Diet ok so far- today... porridge, soya burgers x 2 and sweet potato for lunch

two satsumas, one banana

supps are- pre-workout superpump max

intra-workout bcaa clear

krill oil cap, cissus, msm, flaxseed oil, vit c tabs.

Not a bad day ....

Cheers for now...


----------



## flinty90

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb :See, that hot toddy mustv cured me.. well enuf today to go back to the gym...woohoo :thumb:
> 
> Shoulders today:
> 
> Smith machine press behind neck 20kg 5 x 12
> 
> smith machine press 17.5kg 5 x 12
> 
> rear delt flyes 9kg 5 x 12
> 
> lateral raises 6kg 5 x 8
> 
> pulldowns short handled bar on 35kg only...one infront followed by one behind neck.... 5 x 12
> 
> seated shoulder press using 8kg dumbells- 5 x 10
> 
> abs- bosu situps with 9kg med ball 3 x 25
> 
> russian twists with weighted barbell 3 x 25
> 
> barbell squats 25kg - x 50 to finish
> 
> Short workout but still a bit chesty....
> 
> Diet ok so far- today... porridge, soya burgers x 2 and sweet potato for lunch
> 
> two satsumas, one banana
> 
> supps are- pre-workout superpump max
> 
> intra-workout bcaa clear
> 
> krill oil cap, cissus, msm, flaxseed oil, vit c tabs.
> 
> Not a bad day ....
> 
> Cheers for now...


well done chick, do you need me to rub anything onto your chest for you ?? its ok im a doctor X


----------



## Enjoy1

flinty90 said:


> well done chick, do you need me to rub anything onto your chest for you ?? its ok im a doctor X


Now, where have i heard that before..... oh yeah, i am a nurse...its always their opening line...lol:laugh:


----------



## flinty90

Enjoy1 said:


> Now, where have i heard that before..... oh yeah, i am a nurse...its always their opening line...lol:laugh:


Dammit sorry i dont want to be predictable ... lets see your t1ts lmfao XXX


----------



## Enjoy1

:thumb: Yet another rest day for me today... however, did manage to treat myself to a wee bit of UV exposure on the sunbed... ah lovely ...:laugh:


----------



## flinty90

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb: Yet another rest day for me today... however, did manage to treat myself to a wee bit of UV exposure on the sunbed... ah lovely ...:laugh:


Merry christmas my little brown berry haaha.. hope you have a great time.. im sure you will lol.. will be seeing you in my stockings very soon chick XXX


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> Merry christmas my little brown berry haaha.. hope you have a great time.. im sure you will lol.. *will be seeing you in my stockings very soon chick* XXX


i err...didnt even know you wore stocking flinty? I'm mildly aroused now....pics or you are notights


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> i err...didnt even know you wore stocking flinty? I'm mildly aroused now....pics or you are notights


im afraid thats between me and Enjoy bro lol.. you will just have to keep on imagining X


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> im afraid thats between me and Enjoy bro lol.. you will just have to keep on imagining X


well i guess it looks a bit like this

View attachment 70420


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> well i guess it looks a bit like this
> 
> View attachment 70420


PMSL .. i wish my legs were that big mate pmsl !!!


----------



## Mingster

Happy Christmas hon. Put a bit of the amber malt in your porridge tomorrow - it'll warm you up more than Flints lol. All the best.


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Happy Christmas hon. Put a bit of the amber malt in your porridge tomorrow - *it'll warm you up more than Flints* lol. All the best.


mmmmmmm dont bet on it mate lol !!!


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> mmmmmmm dont bet on it mate lol !!!


HaHaHa. Didn't take you long to spot that did it? LOL. You got any cable laying lined up North of the border you pop in for a session on the way past you hear?


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> HaHaHa. Didn't take you long to spot that did it? LOL. You got any cable laying lined up North of the border you pop in for a session on the way past you hear?


we have some work in glasgow mate at some point !!!


----------



## Milky

Merry christmas, hope you have a good one...


----------



## Rick89

Meery xmas hun hope you have a great time and great year 2012 x


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> we have some work in glasgow mate at some point !!!


yeah thats a duff job i lined up - my mum and dad want to kick you on the cock lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> yeah thats a duff job i lined up - my mum and dad want to kick you on the cock lol


well the job is down for a drill and 1 reem pmsl so that will be your mum sorted at least !! X


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> well the job is down for a drill and 1 reem pmsl so that will be your mum sorted at least !! X


take a spare drill lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> take a spare drill lol


well mate we have thrown the 24 innch kodak reamer on the lorry aswell just for a back up pmsl !!!


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> well mate we have thrown the 24 innch kodak reamer on the lorry aswell just for a back up pmsl !!!


dont forget fuker - in Cambuslang...............NO ONE can hear you ream pmsl


----------



## Guest

Merry Christmas !! 

I've still got 16 pages to read yet, so lots of likes to come :lol:

Have a good one :beer:


----------



## Rykard

have a good one


----------



## Enjoy1

Well hey everyone, hope you all had a lovely christmas day.

Now for the aftermath of the overeating...

I didnt do too badly .. no extra boxes of chocolate or anything, just a bit more 'real food' oh and of course some more alcohol!!

I was the only one in my house to clear my plate and they were all laughing when i brought the plate through heaped up. I still dont eat potatoes of any kind, so that helped in the not being too full stakes... loads of veg and plenty turkey.. only real non-food on it would have been the wee sausages.. but who can resist..  Two glasses of champagne and two glasses of red wine though.

Having breakfast now, porridge of course, then im off to the gym for a back and bis session... have a fun day everyone .. hope your all well.

Cheers...xxxx:thumb:


----------



## 1010AD

breakfast at this time I'm on my 3rd meal. without reading all the pages here are you competing this year?


----------



## Enjoy1

1010AD said:


> breakfast at this time I'm on my 3rd meal. without reading all the pages here are you competing this year?


Had a lie in :whistling: Lovely.... Not competed, and have always said im doing this for me.. but who knows ... with the right guidance!! Its a possibility... :beer:


----------



## Avena

Enjoy1 said:


> Well hey everyone, hope you all had a lovely christmas day.
> 
> Now for the aftermath of the overeating...
> 
> I didnt do too badly .. no extra boxes of chocolate or anything, just a bit more 'real food' oh and of course some more alcohol!!
> 
> I was the only one in my house to clear my plate and they were all laughing when i brought the plate through heaped up. I still dont eat potatoes of any kind, so that helped in the not being too full stakes... loads of veg and plenty turkey.. only real non-food on it would have been the wee sausages.. but who can resist..  Two glasses of champagne and two glasses of red wine though.
> 
> Having breakfast now, porridge of course, then im off to the gym for a back and bis session... have a fun day everyone .. hope your all well.
> 
> Cheers...xxxx:thumb:


Sounds just like my Christmas days!

Less alchochol few more chocolates though.. 

Had a lie in, had a brekkie and off for a back session! :rockon:


----------



## Guest

Have a good session!!!


----------



## 1010AD

Enjoy1 said:


> Had a lie in :whistling: Lovely.... Not competed, and have always said im doing this for me.. but who knows ... with the right guidance!! Its a possibility... :beer:


you should have a chat with keeks she'll give you some pointers


----------



## Rykard

missed sat & sun - ate way too much so had a session this morning - starting to feel it now though...


----------



## Enjoy1

:rockon: Yes, back to it... had a good session ..didnt do too much ..just enough!! 

Upright rowing smith machine 30k 1 x 10

40k 4 x 5

Pulldowns using short bar to half and half- 6 front 6 back- 35k 1 x10

40k 4 x 5

Seated t-bar row 25k 4 x 15

Bicep curls 15k barbell 5 x 15

Bicep cable curls 15k 5 x 10

Squats today using smith machine..had a spotter so 40k 1 x 10 and 50k 4 x 5- woohoo- paltry weight for the big boys.. but 50k is the most ive squatted to date.. :thumb:

Diet today- not too bad... porridge, pre-workout apple and protein drink, post workout guess what--- turkey.. huge plate and some turnip to accompany..

Absolutely stuffed full tho..

Still feeling a bit choked up but getting better...i think legs tomorrow..blast them!!

Cheers for now....xx


----------



## Tassotti

Great squatting Enjoy !!


----------



## paul69

How are you nice to hear someone enthusiastic about training and diet

You seem to be doing really well having read a few of your posts

If I can be of any help fire away and I'll try and answer your questions

Let's spread good will and advice out

All the best cheerio


----------



## Enjoy1

paul69 said:


> How are you nice to hear someone enthusiastic about training and diet
> 
> You seem to be doing really well having read a few of your posts
> 
> If I can be of any help fire away and I'll try and answer your questions
> 
> Let's spread good will and advice out
> 
> All the best cheerio


Thank you Paul69, im always open to suggestions for change in my training practice and diet, so feel free to chip in on my journal entries anytime... and welcome to uk-m.. its a great place with lots of friendly people.. really it is...lol. Dont know that id be of much help to anyone as im still learning about it all myself, but like you, if i can help in anyway.. ask and if i dont know the answer i can always find out ... :beer:


----------



## 1010AD

Enjoy1 said:


> :rockon: Yes, back to it... had a good session ..didnt do too much ..just enough!!
> 
> Upright rowing smith machine 30k 1 x 10
> 
> 40k 4 x 5
> 
> Pulldowns using short bar to half and half- 6 front 6 back- 35k 1 x10
> 
> 40k 4 x 5
> 
> Seated t-bar row 25k 4 x 15
> 
> Bicep curls 15k barbell 5 x 15
> 
> Bicep cable curls 15k 5 x 10
> 
> Squats today using smith machine..had a spotter so 40k 1 x 10 and 50k 4 x 5- woohoo- paltry weight for the big boys.. but 50k is the most ive squatted to date.. :thumb:
> 
> Diet today- not too bad... porridge, pre-workout apple and protein drink, post workout guess what--- turkey.. huge plate and some turnip to accompany..
> 
> Absolutely stuffed full tho..
> 
> Still feeling a bit choked up but getting better...i think legs tomorrow..blast them!!
> 
> Cheers for now....xx


that's one good workout, sure to burn off your crimbo dinner

gutted! wish I could get in the gym but he's closed it for a week. You doing squats today and blasting your legs tomorrow Wow! go on girl


----------



## Mingster

My Christmas eating binge won't end till the weekend then I'll have to make do with the usual 4500 calories :sad: Diet will be ultra strict from this weekend though - no messing from then onwards.


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> My Christmas eating binge won't end till the weekend then I'll have to make do with the usual 4500 calories :sad: Diet will be ultra strict from this weekend though - no messing from then onwards.


4500 calories, is that over the whole weekend?? lol...:laugh: one man eatin machine...goto in order to maintain that figure of yours eh??  Have to say, i need to be more strict in the diet area, dont really mean cut down what i eat , just how much of it... ive not really been one for the macro/micro thingy but im sure if im serious about eventually competing.. i will need to learn all about it.. and stick to it.. just now i just aim for higher protein and dont measure or weigh anything :confused1:


----------



## Uriel

mingster uses the cupboard system of food management..................when his fuking cupboards are empty - he stops eating lol


----------



## Mingster

Uriel said:


> mingster uses the cupboard system of food management..................when his fuking cupboards are empty - he stops eating lol


Having to raise my game as there's some serious quantities of food still to be consumed That 5kg Western Gourmet Turkey butterfly is taking some eating I can tell you lol. You'll be proud of me from next weekend though....400+ protein, 300 carbs, 150 fat to start with, then gradually cutting carbs. Not to the extent of water in my porridge though, that's just wrong:lol: :lol:


----------



## Uriel

rght - i dont feel like it but im off to the fridge to do the other half of that pork pie..........i'm on it like a tramp on chips


----------



## Mingster

Uriel said:


> rght - i dont feel like it but im off to the fridge to do the other half of that pork pie..........i'm on it like a tramp on chips


Good man. I'll be systematically destroying the food mountain that is our kitchen for another four days yet lol. Might do a couple of light weights sessions but that's it, then back to docs on Friday for next shot then straight home for self prescription booster and turbo charged hugeness will be upon me If you listen closely, mere mortals, you will mark my progress by the groaning protest of the Earth's very crust pmsl....


----------



## Uriel

Mingster said:


> Good man. I'll be systematically destroying the food mountain that is our kitchen for another four days yet lol. Might do a couple of light weights sessions but that's it, then back to docs on Friday for next shot then straight home for self prescription booster and turbo charged hugeness will be upon me If you listen closely, mere mortals, you will mark my progress by the groaning protest of the Earth's very crust pmsl....


right - thanks to your thinly veiled challenge and my immature inability to walk away from a perceived challenge - i now feel fuking sick and i'm literally looking at a few crumbs


----------



## Mingster

Uriel said:


> right - thanks to your thinly veiled challenge and my immature inability to walk away from a perceived challenge - i now feel fuking sick and i'm literally looking at a few crumbs


HaHaHa. Enjoy your food while you can my colourfully verbose cousin, for soon the light-heartedness will be a fondly thought of memory, and the only thing protruding from your dung funnel will be the remnants of the huge mountain of broccoli consumed with every chicken breast....The battle will soon be joined and under the benevolent gaze of our father Crom there can be only one....

Mwaaahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaaha ha


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all,

Did go for a session today but didnt do legs... had a spotter and wanted to do chest.. unfortunately my spotter picked up a back injury and had to cut the session short but did do a bit on my own ..

Bench press 35k 4 x 10

Incline flyes 10k 4 x 10

cable crossover 4 x 10

Tricep front pulldown 15k 4 x 10

Tricep kickbacks 8kg dumbell 4 x 10

Abs - cable curls in prayer position 25k 4 x 25

Diet today - porridge, protein shake, coffee

- one boiled egg, banana with greek 0% yogurt, peanut butter and honey

aiming to have yet another plate of turkey meat for dinner... yummy!!

supps- protein shake, gaspari superpump max pre w/o, krill oil cap, cissus, msm, vit c tabs, intra w/o modern bcaa to sip during,

post w/o protein bar

Not bad workout.. couldv done a lot more but the busy season is starting up in the gym, that will be like that till every one tires of their new year resolutions to get fit... boring.... :sleeping: give it 3 months and they all disappear..lol


----------



## Enjoy1

:thumb :Oh yeah, and gona have an early dinner.. bath, jammies and wsm on channel 5 at 8....woohoo... sounds like my ideal night in..:laugh:


----------



## Mingster

One boiled egg:confused1: One boiled egg!!?? For your information boiled eggs are specifically created to be eaten in multiples of six, hence six to a box. That's not an accident you know. 6 boiled eggs minimum. Right, glad that's sorted.

Another good workout You don't need much encouragement to hit that gym, hon. Good on ya:thumbup1:


----------



## Rick89

Great looking session there hun well done

Enjoy your turkey and strongman TV!!!!

Should be an awesome watch x


----------



## Rykard

Mingster said:


> One boiled egg:confused1: One boiled egg!!?? For your information boiled eggs are specifically created to be eaten in multiples of six, hence six to a box. That's not an accident you know. 6 boiled eggs minimum. Right, glad that's sorted.
> 
> Another good workout You don't need much encouragement to hit that gym, hon. Good on ya:thumbup1:


it was an Ostrich egg....

good going


----------



## Enjoy1

Gday all, yes today was legs day.. its always a considered a good session when i can hardly put my clothes back on after it...legs of jelly or what!! lol :laugh:

Heres the breakdown:

15 mins warmup cross trainer

lying hamstring ext 25k 4 x 12

standing calf raises 4 x 12

walking dumbell lunges 4 x 25

seated leg extensions 25k 4 x 12

leg press 60k 2 x 15

70k 3 x 15

seated rotator calf 30k 4 x 12

sldl 35k barbell 5 x 15

barbell squat 25k 2 x 25

abs- bosu situp with 10k weight 4 x 25

russian twist weighted bar 4 x 25

Done...!! like i said.. legs of jelly.. lol...

Diet- porridge, banana,

post workout turkish delight (read that somewhere on a thread on here thats a good boost post w/o)??might be a lot of sh1t, but sure tasted goood..

dinner- i actually ate pasta today... not had pasta in over a year... so made a lovely arrabiata sauce with extra jalapeno chilies in ...was nice, but im absolutely stuffed full....

Apart from that... does anyone else have the problem of when its so windy... i have to hold on to the fence just to safely get myself into my car..!!! :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Enjoy1 said:


> :*DGday all, yes today was legs day.*. its always a considered a good session when i can hardly put my clothes back on after it...legs of jelly or what!! lol :laugh:
> 
> Heres the breakdown:
> 
> 15 mins warmup cross trainer
> 
> lying hamstring ext 25k 4 x 12
> 
> standing calf raises 4 x 12
> 
> walking dumbell lunges 4 x 25
> 
> seated leg extensions 25k 4 x 12
> 
> leg press 60k 2 x 15
> 
> 70k 3 x 15
> 
> seated rotator calf 30k 4 x 12
> 
> sldl 35k barbell 5 x 15
> 
> barbell squat 25k 2 x 25
> 
> abs- bosu situp with 10k weight 4 x 25
> 
> russian twist weighted bar 4 x 25
> 
> Done...!! like i said.. legs of jelly.. lol...
> 
> Diet- porridge, banana,
> 
> post workout turkish delight (read that somewhere on a thread on here thats a good boost post w/o)??might be a lot of sh1t, but sure tasted goood..
> 
> dinner- i actually ate pasta today... not had pasta in over a year... so made a lovely arrabiata sauce with extra jalapeno chilies in ...was nice, but im absolutely stuffed full....
> 
> Apart from that... does anyone else have the problem of when its so windy... i have to hold on to the fence just to safely get myself into my car..!!! :lol:


I read as far as legs then i went off in a sort of daydream for some reason lol X


----------



## kites1664

nice one hun, you got any goals for the new year?


----------



## flinty90

kites1664 said:


> nice one hun, you got any goals for the new year?


yes to put on 17 stone in 3 seconds :whistling:


----------



## Enjoy1

flinty90 said:


> I read as far as legs then i went off in a sort of daydream for some reason lol X


 :lol: :lol: Nearly had to ask to be carried from the gym....no one around who seemed worth it tho...x :laugh:


----------



## Rykard

flinty90 said:


> yes to put on 17 stone in 3 seconds :whistling:


twice huh? :thumb:


----------



## Rykard

Enjoy1 said:


> Gday all, yes today was legs day.. its always a considered a good session when i can hardly put my clothes back on after it...legs of jelly or what!! lol :laugh:
> 
> Heres the breakdown:
> 
> 15 mins warmup cross trainer
> 
> lying hamstring ext 25k 4 x 12
> 
> standing calf raises 4 x 12
> 
> walking dumbell lunges 4 x 25
> 
> seated leg extensions 25k 4 x 12
> 
> leg press 60k 2 x 15
> 
> 70k 3 x 15
> 
> seated rotator calf 30k 4 x 12
> 
> sldl 35k barbell 5 x 15
> 
> barbell squat 25k 2 x 25
> 
> abs- bosu situp with 10k weight 4 x 25
> 
> russian twist weighted bar 4 x 25
> 
> Done...!! like i said.. legs of jelly.. lol...
> 
> Diet- porridge, banana,
> 
> post workout turkish delight (read that somewhere on a thread on here thats a good boost post w/o)??might be a lot of sh1t, but sure tasted goood..
> 
> dinner- i actually ate pasta today... not had pasta in over a year... so made a lovely arrabiata sauce with extra jalapeno chilies in ...was nice, but im absolutely stuffed full....
> 
> Apart from that... does anyone else have the problem of when its so windy... i have to hold on to the fence just to safely get myself into my car..!!! :lol:


I was done on my leg day after squats\deads\sldl\shrugs - this is way more... feel the need to work harder...


----------



## Enjoy1

kites1664 said:


> nice one hun, you got any goals for the new year?


Yeah, to work on my strength gains...hope to maybe add something at the beginning of the year to give me a wee boost in the building lean muscle stakes... hoping to visit a gym where someone actually gives a sh1t how and what you train, and oh yes def to try eat more...lol not to the extent of gaining 17st in 3 secs tho :lol:


----------



## kites1664

flinty90 said:


> yes to put on 17 stone in 3 seconds :whistling:


Blimey FLinty, you reckon you would last a whole 3 seconds...lol


----------



## flinty90

kites1664 said:


> Blimey FLinty, you reckon you would last a whole 3 seconds...lol


thats just how long it would take to climb on mate... then the fun begins lol !!!


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> thats just how long it would take to climb on mate... then the fun begins lol !!!


depends who you're fuking climbing on........and if you think it's "fun" being murdered lol

Mind you for an extra 17 stone.......i could try!


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> depends who you're fuking climbing on........*and if you think it's "fun" being murdered* lol
> 
> Mind you for an extra 17 stone.......i could try!


Have i fcuked you before too mate ???? lol


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> Have i fcuked you before too mate ???? lol


no and annoying some cnut to death is nasty lol


----------



## kites1664

flinty90 said:


> thats just how long it would take to climb on mate... then the fun begins lol !!!


yeah, but once you are spent,and fall asleep after two dips and a squirt, it might take a few hours to get you off.....although the crazy roid dreams might make you twitch a bit more. :huh:


----------



## flinty90

kites1664 said:


> yeah, but once you are spent,and fall asleep after two dips and a squirt, it might take a few hours to get you off.....although the crazy roid dreams might make you twitch a bit more. :huh:


yes your right, better let Enjoy go on top X


----------



## kites1664

flinty90 said:


> yes your right, better let Enjoy go on top X


Ahh, see you are just a big softy really...


----------



## flinty90

kites1664 said:


> Ahh, see you are just a big softy really...


yeah i am mate, and the fact that i like to be rode around like a fcukin grand national winner lol !!!


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> yeah i am mate, and the fact that i like to be rode around like a fcukin grand national winner lol !!!


Fuk sake - if she gets you over beechers brooke - i'll marry her myself pmsl


----------



## kites1664

I think I'd be more worried for when he approached canal turn, that could get messy.


----------



## Uriel

kites1664 said:


> I think I'd be more worried for when he approached canal turn, that could get messy.


TBH - I think it will get messy as soon as flinty sees a riding crop lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> TBH - I think it will get messy as soon as flinty sees a riding crop lol


deffo when i see Enjoy in jodpers and riding boots lol !!!


----------



## Enjoy1

flinty90 said:


> deffo when i see Enjoy in jodpers and riding boots lol !!!


For you, neigh bother...glorious..lol :laugh:


----------



## kites1664

how to kill 2 pages of someone elses journal....gotta love it though.

just off to a quiet place to sit and think about what has been said... :blush:


----------



## flinty90

kites1664 said:


> how to kill 2 pages of someone elses journal....gotta love it though.
> 
> just off to a quiet place to sit and think about what has been said... :blush:


yeah your right mate

Sorry Enjoy, back to your journal and out of my guttersnipe mind lol X


----------



## Enjoy1

Howdy all, late session today , waiting for spotter to come with me.. finally did some shoulders:

Smith machine shoulder press- behind neck 30kg 1 x 10 then 4 x 6

Smith machine shoulder press- front 30k 1 x 10 then managed to gain a sight rib injury through arching back :no: then 4 x 6 @ 20k

Arnold press- (with a twist) start bicep curl position finish press position - 8kg 10 reps superset with arnold press (circular rotation) again 8k 10 reps both x 4 sets

Benched lateral raise (half and full) 6kg 15 reps each x 4 sets

Shoulder/ lat machine pulldown 45kg 4 x 10

Bit of a relax afterwards.. sauna, steam room, and even braved the jacuzzi... lovely..

Breakfast- porridge, lunch oatcakes and chopped up two boiled eggs, banana

Just home.. and away to have my dinner now... chicken balmoral and side salad..

Feet up - wsm recorded and about to be watched... bliss:thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Nice progress - two boiled eggs!! LOL. Sounds like a good session:thumbup1:


----------



## Rick89

intense sessions there hun

enjoy the worlds its been fckin awesome x


----------



## Rykard

what is chicken balmoral?

do you always use the smith machine? do you find it restricts your movement? I found them a little tight on my shoulders


----------



## Enjoy1

:thumb :lol... two boiled eggs as progress.. maybe one of my target for next year should be to eat six in one sitting , like you said, they come in sixes for a reason lol... Rick, the wsm is awesome so far.. cant wait for the finals..... rykard...chicken balmoral consisted of a chicken fillet stuffed with black pudding and covered in a pepper sauce... and btw...was very very delicious..and im very very full....yummy.. :beer: smith machine is fine for me, i dont take up much room .. only weigh 50kg so fit in very nicely..:laugh: but i can see where someone with wider grip and shoulders might find it a bit tight..x


----------



## Enjoy1

:laugh:Terry Hollands inside that car carry.... how did he get them shoulders in there?? excellent... :rockon:


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all,

Was thinking i might have a rest day today, then my VPX goodies arrived by courier, of course now i have to try them out - might just squeeze in a session.... VPX shotgun pre w/o and VPX snthesize post w/o.. will keep you posted how i get on with these.. oh yes and getting browner by the day... another UV session coming on today.. :thumb :x


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all,

Again, not too bad a session ... back and bis today .. and the start of VPX pre and post w/o ..

Lost my spotter so flying solo-lightly

Warmup 10mins x trainer

upright barbell rowing 30k only... 4 x 15

single arm row 14k 4 x 15 each side

lat pulldown 45k - 6 to front/6 to back x 4 sets

seated t-bar row 20k 4 x 15

seated cable row 25k 4 x 15

bicep barbell curls using 10k bar only.. 4 x 20

bicep cable curls 15k 4 x 15

abs - decline hip raises 4 x 25

Diet today- porridge, 2 quorn sausages and 2 eggs, pre workout 3 oatcakes with peanut butter and a banana,

dinner - bowl of chilli

snack- packet of quavers

Started using NO-shotgun by VPX and took this as a pre w/o about 30mins before getting started and have to say... i didnt experience any effect from one scoop, still felt the same level of focus and drive, and post w/o VPX snthesize.. only time will tell!!

Hope your all well .. looking forward to doing a wee session over new year as my gym is still open!! woohoo..

:thumb:


----------



## Guest

Enjoy1 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Again, not too bad a session ... back and bis today .. and the start of VPX pre and post w/o ..
> 
> Lost my spotter so flying solo-lightly
> 
> Warmup 10mins x trainer
> 
> upright barbell rowing 30k only... 4 x 15
> 
> single arm row 14k 4 x 15 each side
> 
> lat pulldown 45k - 6 to front/6 to back x 4 sets
> 
> seated t-bar row 20k 4 x 15
> 
> seated cable row 25k 4 x 15
> 
> bicep barbell curls using 10k bar only.. 4 x 20
> 
> bicep cable curls 15k 4 x 15
> 
> abs - decline hip raises 4 x 25
> 
> Diet today- porridge, 2 quorn sausages and 2 eggs, pre workout 3 oatcakes with peanut butter and a banana,
> 
> dinner - bowl of chilli
> 
> snack- packet of quavers
> 
> Started using NO-shotgun by VPX and took this as a pre w/o about 30mins before getting started and have to say... i didnt experience any effect from one scoop, still felt the same level of focus and drive, and post w/o VPX snthesize.. only time will tell!!
> 
> Hope your all well .. looking forward to doing a wee session over new year as my gym is still open!! woohoo..
> 
> :thumb:


Nice session miss enjoy!

Crack another scoop in that pre workout


----------



## Rykard

good job - didn't train myself feeling crappy - think I'm coming down with something :no:


----------



## Enjoy1

Rykard said:


> good job - didn't train myself feeling crappy - think I'm coming down with something :no:


Aw, give yourself a couple of days off, and try a wee hot toddy if your thinking your getting a cold/flu.. doesnt always work, but sure tastes good... hope your feeling better soon :thumbup1:


----------



## Rykard

thanks


----------



## Enjoy1

:no: No training session today, having a rest day... also the elbow playing up a bit and restarted the anti-inflammatories and co-codamol... still not easing much.. just contemplating that dust covered bottle of vodka thats sitting in my cupboard...mmm should I?? only thing is... ive got no dandelion and burdock to mix it with...lol..:laugh: on a good note.. the mtII kicking i beautifully and three UV sessions in, almost at maximum colour... lovely.. looks like ive had a couple of weeks in the sun somewhere exotic!!

 Not decided whether to train tomorrow or not.. my gym is open.. but maybe too full of steak pie to do anything..x


----------



## flinty90

Enjoy1 said:


> :no: No training session today, having a rest day... also the elbow playing up a bit and restarted the anti-inflammatories and co-codamol... still not easing much.. just contemplating that dust covered bottle of vodka thats sitting in my cupboard...mmm should I?? only thing is... ive got no dandelion and burdock to mix it with...lol..:laugh: on a good note.. the mtII kicking i beautifully and three UV sessions in, almost at maximum colour... lovely.. looks like ive had a couple of weeks in the sun somewhere exotic!!
> 
> Not decided whether to train tomorrow or not.. my gym is open.. but maybe too full of steak pie to do anything..x


Hey babe, you have worked hard and done wll. a day off or two isnt going to do anything but get you ready to hit 2012 hard ...

Have a great new year babe enjoy yourself immensly my little nursie XXXX


----------



## Rick89

Enjoy the rest hun and get that vodka open :thumb:


----------



## Enjoy1

:beer:Cheers guys and thank you to all who have regularly contributed to my journal, i have had loads of fun in 2011 as i embarked on my journey into getting masseeve... lol.... but seriously i appreciate all the support and ass kicking ive had during my time this year on UK-M.. thank you all once again and i hope to see you all here in 2012....

Happy New Year...to everyone..xxxxxxxxx:wub:


----------



## flinty90

Enjoy1 said:


> :beer:Cheers guys and thank you to all who have regularly contributed to my journal, i have had loads of fun in 2011 as i embarked on my journey into getting masseeve... lol.... but seriously i appreciate all the support and *ass kicking* ive had during my time this year on UK-M.. thank you all once again and i hope to see you all here in 2012....
> 
> Happy New Year...to everyone..xxxxxxxxx:wub:


what a great A$$ to kick and slap and bite too lol XXX


----------



## Rick89

And you hun youve worked bloody hard this year now relax a little and come back and smash 2012

Have a greta new year x


----------



## Rykard

Enjoy1 said:


> dust covered bottle of vodka no dandelion and burdock to mix it with...lol..:laugh:


you do eat and drink some weird stuff up their int north ..:no:

have a great new year :beer:


----------



## Enjoy1

Rykard said:


> you do eat and drink some weird stuff up their int north ..:no:
> 
> have a great new year :beer:


:beeruno, think its maybe just me... cos no one every accepts if i offer them a drink of D & B.. Hmmm all the more for me !! :thumb:


----------



## Rykard

will try it though...


----------



## Enjoy1

See i dont particularly like the taste of vodka just the effects...so the D & B kinda kills it...:laugh: let me know if you survive it...


----------



## Guest

I'm craving a glass of D&B now :lol:

Have a good one, "enjoy" 2012 !?!


----------



## Rykard

generally have a sweet tooth so more like archers/malibu or JD & coke.. but we'll see later . I will report back (if i survive)


----------



## Rick89

wisky and coke will be my weapon of choice tonight

already started on the stella :thumb:

once again have a great night what ever you do hun x


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Evening partner..thanks for all the worries bout me but im all good lady :cowboy:

Just been a busy week..one of the best ever but you can read bout that another time 

Sorry i been away, back in business after tomorrow though so il be back to be your number one big 'helper' 

Gotta fight my way through the sex chatline that this journal has become though :lol:

Have an awesome night tonight and all the best for you in the new year missus..lil nursie having some fun on the voddy 

Happy new year xx


----------



## Enjoy1

BigBarnBoy said:


> Evening partner..thanks for all the worries bout me but im all good lady :cowboy:
> 
> Just been a busy week..one of the best ever but you can read bout that another time
> 
> Sorry i been away, back in business after tomorrow though so il be back to be your number one big 'helper'
> 
> Gotta fight my way through the sex chatline that this journal has become though :lol:
> 
> Have an awesome night tonight and all the best for you in the new year missus..lil nursie having some fun on the voddy
> 
> Happy new year xx


Yay, daddys home, welcome back big boy, missed ya... hope you had a great new years eve and not too hungover today... catch up with you soon i hope...xx :thumb:


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Enjoy1 said:


> Yay, daddys home, welcome back big boy, missed ya... hope you had a great new years eve and not too hungover today... catch up with you soon i hope...xx :thumb:


WHOS THE DADDY :lol: :lol: (shouted Glen Ross style there)

Nice to be missed 

Feel ok today, bit groggy but then thats nowt new with me :laugh:

Hope your good lady and all the best for this year, its going to be a good one for you me thinks..especially with my wisdom :laugh:

Hope you got the tanning sorted after that little mix up :lol:

Speak soon x


----------



## Enjoy1

:thumb :Trained today, so glad to get back to it.. even though the gym was busy..i just elbowed my way in and got to it...

Chest and tris today: Not too good a session - no spotter

Incline dumbell flyes 10k 4 x 12

Bench press 25k 4 x 10

Cable flyes 25k 4 x 10

Chest press machine 25k 4 x 12

Tri pulldowns to front 15k 4 x 15 concentrated hard on form and boy did they burn

Tri dumbell kickbacks 8k 4 x 15

Tri pulldowns double rope 15k 2 x 12 then 20k 2 x 6

Barbell squat 25k 4 x 25

Bosu situp with 9k med ball 4 x 25

Diet trying to get back to some normality..after too many party snacks...

Today- porridge, protein drink for lunch, 2 oatcakes and plan to have a baked potato and grilled chicken fillet for dinner... no extras..

:thumb:

Elbow much better today... restarted the anti-inflammatories and they seem to be kicking in braw!! :thumb:


----------



## kites1664

good to see you back on it, hope you had a great new year.


----------



## Rykard

hope to be back training myself this week - roll on 2012


----------



## Enjoy1

What a lovely day ive had today.. after contemplating competing and mulling it over.. i made the first steps towards it by visiting a 'real gym'. Have spoken to someone very knowledgeable in BNBF about competing and have enrolled in my first class of presentation and posing.. haha ... might not be competing this year, maybe next.. but it will happen..just have to wait and see how i look and feel towards June, which is the deadline for the BNBF Scottish round. Trained at the new gym so was a bit here and there and will be till i suss it all out..

Did mostly shoulders and bis.. but threw in a few other bits..

10 mins treadmill warm up

Lat pulldowns to front 45k 5 x 12

Seated smith machine shoulder press behind neck 20k 5 x 10

Arnold shoulder press with twist 5 x 10 supersetted with

Circular movement shoulder press 5 x 10 both with only 6k weights but boy my shoulders were burnin

Lateral flyes 7.5k 5 x 10 superset with

Rear delt flyes 7.5k 5 x 10

Bicep barbell curls 15k 5 x 15

Bicep cable curls 3 plates (not sure weight wise what this was) 5 x 10

Bicep t-bar curl again 3 plates 5 x 10

Had to try out the hack squat machine as never have used one... ahhh.. fabulous... 60k 5 x 10

Diet today:

Porridge, banana

Sirloin steak and green salad

Wholemeal bagel along with the steak as i was still starving...lol

All in all ive had a great day... and will be going back .. pity that its 45 mins away but still worth the visit.. :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG

looks like a good session you had :thumbup1:


----------



## Ste7n

Happy new year babes 

Also good to hear your wanting to compete, all the best with it! Look forward to your future pose photos lol...


----------



## Enjoy1

SouthPaw said:


> Happy new year babes
> 
> Also good to hear your wanting to compete, all the best with it! Look forward to your future pose photos lol...


Happy new year to you to hun...xx hope you had a great time and getting back to the grindstone for 2012... :thumb:


----------



## Rob68

Nice one on getting to a new gym,good on you for going down the competing road to :thumb:

You have plenty of *cough*support if you ever think of pulling a BBB trick and slacking :whistling:


----------



## Enjoy1

:gun_bandana:There you go.. dare you to say that to him.. i wouldnt.. hes a big guy mind...lol no slacking here tho... got a goal and am going for it...bring it on...x


----------



## Rob68

Enjoy1 said:


> :gun_bandana:There you go.. dare you to say that to him.. i wouldnt.. hes a big guy mind...lol no slacking here tho... got a goal and am going for it...bring it on...x


Ah but you see it was my subtle way of kicking him up the a55 

I aint scared of no internet bully :lol:

Im logging off soon :laugh:


----------



## Enjoy1

Rob68 said:


> Ah but you see it was my subtle way of kicking him up the a55
> 
> I aint scared of no internet bully :lol:
> 
> Im logging off soon :laugh:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Leave him to me... i will sort him out..lol (she says putting on her Nikes)


----------



## Rob68

Enjoy1 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Leave him to me... i will sort him out..lol (she says putting on her Nikes)


No need for the Nikes,put ya slippers on,he`s out of breath walking up the stairs as he stated before :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rick89

Glad you have decided to compete Hun said a while back you got the potential

Nice looking session again there


----------



## Rykard

what a great goal, I used to love working out in an old BBuilding gym there was something about the sound and the smell. Shame there isn't one that is convenient for me at the moment...


----------



## Mingster

Rykard said:


> what a great goal, I used to love working out in an old BBuilding gym there was something about the sound and the smell. Shame there isn't one that is convenient for me at the moment...


Don't mention the smell:no: Rob is a bit sensitive to gym smells:lol: :lol:

Congrats on the gym and ambition upgrade hon. I'm sure you'll do very well once you eat a few more eggs.


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Enjoy1 said:


> :gun_bandana:There you go.. dare you to say that to him.. i wouldnt.. hes a big guy mind...lol no slacking here tho... got a goal and am going for it...bring it on...x





Rob68 said:


> Ah but you see it was my subtle way of kicking him up the a55
> 
> I aint scared of no internet bully :lol:
> 
> Im logging off soon :laugh:





Enjoy1 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Leave him to me... i will sort him out..lol (she says putting on her Nikes)





Rob68 said:


> No need for the Nikes,put ya slippers on,he`s out of breath walking up the stairs as he stated before :lol: :lol:


PMSL :lol: :lol: 

You spend time taking the pi55 outa me on my own journal then dissapear into here and carry on again :lol:

Just aswell i got big shoulders aint it :laugh:

Cheeky fcukers 

Your right about the slippers though Rob..tho just wait til next xmas after iv done an hours cardio over the whole year...il catch you then! :laugh:


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Awesome youv decided to go for it partner.. total faith...

I told you that waaaayyyy back when you started out..and it hasnt changed.

Great goal to aim for :thumb:


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> Don't mention the smell:no: Rob is a bit sensitive to gym smells:lol: :lol:
> 
> Congrats on the gym and ambition upgrade hon. I'm sure you'll do very well once you eat a few more eggs.


Lol, still cant get past the two.. dont know why i have a mental block and cant do more than two..


----------



## Rykard

told you before - Ostrich eggs (if it's a numbers thing)


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Don't mention the smell:no: Rob is a bit sensitive to gym smells:lol: :lol:
> 
> Congrats on the gym and ambition upgrade hon. I'm sure you'll do very well once you eat a few more eggs.


 :lol: Git



BigBarnBoy said:


> PMSL :lol: :lol:
> 
> You spend time taking the pi55 outa me on my own journal then dissapear into here and carry on again :lol:
> 
> Just aswell i got big shoulders aint it :laugh:
> 
> Cheeky fcukers
> 
> Your right about the slippers though Rob..tho just wait til next xmas after iv done an hours cardio over the whole year...il catch you then! :laugh:


Aye you probably will catch me then mate,i wont be able to shift my awesome 20 stone natty muscled body that quickly by then :whistling:

Well you started it by saying your gonna do an hours cardio :lol: :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Rob68 said:


> Aye you probably will catch me then mate,i wont be able to shift my awesome 20 stone natty muscled body that quickly by then :whistling:
> 
> Well you started it by saying your gonna do an hours cardio :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol:

So aint that something that once iv said id then everyone can help me out and tell me what to do...but no...

Instead i get spread across 3 diffrent journals with everyone taking the pi55 outa me haha :laugh: fcukers


----------



## Rob68

BigBarnBoy said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> So aint that something that once iv said id then everyone can help me out and tell me what to do...but no...
> 
> Instead i get spread across 3 diffrent journals with everyone taking the pi55 outa me haha :laugh: fcukers


Count yourself lucky Dierdre,ive got a full journal of ming rippng the life out of me....or as he calls it,encouraging me :laugh:


----------



## Enjoy1

:



Rob68 said:


> Count yourself lucky Dierdre,ive got a full journal of ming rippng the life out of me....or as he calls it,encouraging me :laugh:


Aw Dierdre, bless him,, hes got broad shoulders...good job to put up with all us lot..lol


----------



## Enjoy1

Rykard said:


> told you before - Ostrich eggs (if it's a numbers thing)


:laugh:eggsactly...:laugh:


----------



## Enjoy1

Awesome legs session today...totally burst them... after the hack squats yesterday still managed a fair lot of legs..

Cross trainer warm up then

Lying hamstring ext 4 x 12

Standing calf raises -not sure the weight on these plates but increased by one plate today 4 x 12 so am well 

Leg press machine again an increase of 10k to 80kg for 5 x 12

barbell squats 25k 4 x 25

seated calf raises 40k 4 x 15

sldl using the 35k barbell 5 x 12

bosu situp with 9k med ball 4 x 25

russian twists weighted bar 4 x 50

swiss ball knee pullthrough with press up inbetween 4 x 12

Diet today..

Porridge

lunch 2 boiled eggs and wholemeal bagel

dinner- 2 turkey steaks cut into strips and dry fried with mixed veg and a spring onion and ginger sauce

all supps as usual- krill oil caps, msm, cissus, pre w/o and post w/o shotgun and synthesize

Looking forward to tomorrows session already- going back to the 'proper' gym woohoo!!


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Rob68 said:


> Count yourself lucky Dierdre,ive got a full journal of ming rippng the life out of me....or as he calls it,encouraging me :laugh:


Rob you :cursing: :cursing: ... not again....we had words last time :laugh:



Enjoy1 said:


> :
> 
> Aw Dierdre, bless him,, hes got broad shoulders...good job to put up with all us lot..lol


And you can pack the :cursing: in little lady..iv just read your egg joke above this post...thats the 2nd like that iv heard today... shut the door on the way out... :lol:


----------



## Enjoy1

:drool:How much of this can i eat in one night?? Bought a huge piece of sirloin for roasting cost £31... cooked today and now its slowly disappearing slice by slice...and im still not sick of it yet...


----------



## Rykard

with english mustard, horseradish sauce, gravy and nice buttered crusty bread? (he asked jealously)


----------



## Enjoy1

Rykard said:


> with english mustard, horseradish sauce, gravy and nice buttered crusty bread? (he asked jealously)


:001_tt2:OOh naw, def not mustard.. yuk, now gravy and nice buttered bread to mop it up...mmm i wished...


----------



## Rykard

hungry now


----------



## Enjoy1

Excited again today, going back to the proper gym, found one thing out though... Bannatynes it aint.... no heating on and here was me training in my usual backless vest...jesu my teeth were chattering after the session for hours... so today, im off to buy a body warmer type thing for going over the top to train in... looking forward to my session... should be chest and tris.. but you know me.. cant stick to the routine especially in this new place want to try it all out... and now!! For now.. off shopping for the body warmer and then away for some UV's... :thumb:


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Enjoy1 said:


> :drool:How much of this can i eat in one night?? Bought a huge piece of sirloin for roasting cost £31... cooked today and now its slowly disappearing slice by slice...and im still not sick of it yet...


Well you never mentioned that missus did you..see thats what il have for tea please 



Enjoy1 said:


> Excited again today, going back to the proper gym, found one thing out though... Bannatynes it aint.... no heating on and here was me training in my usual backless vest...jesu my teeth were chattering after the session for hours... so today, im off to buy a body warmer type thing for going over the top to train in... looking forward to my session... should be chest and tris.. but you know me.. cant stick to the routine especially in this new place want to try it all out... and now!! For now.. off shopping for the body warmer and then away for some UV's... :thumb:


Fcuking love them type of gyms..my old one was just like that..it used to rain in through the roof, banging music on, bits of rope instead of handles, chalk everywhere..mmm..love that smell haha chalk and sweat  New ones a halfway house..it has a roof at least :laugh:

Hope you get the bodywarmer sorted..failing that youl be able to rent yourself for coat hooks :lol: :lol:

Aint you stopped tanning yet anyhow my little indian lady


----------



## Enjoy1

BigBarnBoy said:


> Well you never mentioned that missus did you..see thats what il have for tea please
> 
> Fcuking love them type of gyms..my old one was just like that..it used to rain in through the roof, banging music on, bits of rope instead of handles, chalk everywhere..mmm..love that smell haha chalk and sweat  New ones a halfway house..it has a roof at least :laugh:
> 
> Hope you get the bodywarmer sorted..failing that youl be able to rent yourself for coat hooks :lol: :lol:
> 
> Aint you stopped tanning yet anyhow my little indian lady  [/QUOTe
> 
> Well dear, you never asked what was for tea....
> 
> Yep, absolutely freezing, coat hooks that you can hang a wet duffle coat on...:laugh:
> 
> Nah, the face says brown, the legs not so much so gona work on the rest a bit as it needs to catch the face up...:laugh:


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Enjoy1 said:


> Well dear, you never asked what was for tea....
> 
> Yep, absolutely freezing, coat hooks that you can hang a wet duffle coat on...:laugh:
> 
> Nah, the face says brown, the legs not so much so gona work on the rest a bit as it needs to catch the face up...:laugh:


I was hungry..but desserts always better..come back for steak later... :rolleye: 

Honestly right as stupid as it sounds, wrap your head with a towel or something or use total sunblock on your face when your tanning..on that stuff your face always just goes darker and darker..it catches the most light naturally, even when your walking to the tanning shop or out shopping itl be tanning..and them wee legs that are always hidden away in Scotland..theyl never catch up

End up with everyone thinking you need to wash ya face


----------



## Enjoy1

BigBarnBoy said:


> I was hungry..but desserts always better..come back for steak later... :rolleye:
> 
> Honestly right as stupid as it sounds, wrap your head with a towel or something or use total sunblock on your face when your tanning..on that stuff your face always just goes darker and darker..it catches the most light naturally, even when your walking to the tanning shop or out shopping itl be tanning..and them wee legs that are always hidden away in Scotland..theyl never catch up
> 
> End up with everyone thinking you need to wash ya face


  :lol::lol:Yeah, sweetie how can you have your pudding if you dont eat yer meat.. :rolleye:

And yeah, i am a bit all eyes and teeth at the moment, them wee blue scottish legs need to catch up soon, thanks gona take put on some sunblock before i go... and the fact the unit has just had new tubes in.. i was like a lobster after the last time but after the redness faded, lovely mahogany underneath...lol...:laugh:


----------



## Rykard

Enjoy1 said:


> Excited again today, going back to the proper gym, found one thing out though... Bannatynes it aint.... no heating on and here was me training in my usual backless vest...jesu my teeth were chattering after the session for hours... so today, im off to buy a body warmer type thing for going over the top to train in... looking forward to my session... should be chest and tris.. but you know me.. cant stick to the routine especially in this new place want to try it all out... and now!! For now.. off shopping for the body warmer and then away for some UV's... :thumb:


A proper gym, my old favourite had broken windows and we had to defrost stuff in the winter - there were huge blowers like jet engines each end to get some warm air in... it hurt to hold the metal handles on everything - I loved it...


----------



## Enjoy1

Hello all,

Another decent session today, but am disappointed in how little i can bench... im really gona have to work at it... maybe its because its a different bar or am just making excuses but it was downright just painful to admit...

Anyhow did a good chest and some back... in the new gym...

Warmed up for ten mins on the treadmill 9kph

Straight to benching managed the heavy bar plus one set of 20kg x 10

then had to drop to 15k only for 4 x 10... wats that about..!!

Dumbell incline flyes 10k 5 x 10

Dumbell press 7.5k 5 x 10

cable flyes at 15k 5 x 10

seated low row 35k 5 x 10

Lat pulldown (tried the reverse grip thanx BBB!!) 40k 5 x 10

Lat pulldown 40k 5 x 10

Thats all folks! :thumb:

Tomorrow back to the usual gym to concentrate on a bit of cardio and abs.... and maybe a bit of leggies..



Oh yeah, and didnt need the warm up jacket... the place was packed and heavy with sweaty bodies... nice and warm.. :laugh:


----------



## Rykard

good workout - glad you liked the new gym. Different equipment takes a while to get used to - you just need to be consistent


----------



## Mingster

Nice workout as usual:thumb: Get some dips done, if you master those your bench will improve too. The other secret of a big bench is....you've guessed it - eggs:lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Alot of eggs obsession in here..no more eggs jokes tho eh :laugh:

Get legs done today..seems everyones doing them..including me so it must be the right thing to do :lol:


----------



## Rob68

BigBarnBoy said:


> Alot of eggs obsession in here..no more eggs jokes tho eh :laugh:
> 
> Get legs done today..seems everyones doing them..including me so it must be the right thing to do :lol:


Real men do back on fridays...just sayin like :whistling: 

Only cos i ballsed my weeks workout up :laugh:


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Rob68 said:


> Real men do back on fridays...just sayin like :whistling:
> 
> Only cos i ballsed my weeks workout up :laugh:


Always legs mate..then we got plenty of excuses..hard week..tired..going out Fri night.. gotta be up early etc etc...

May look thick mate..but wisdom upstairs :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Real men do back on fridays...just sayin like :whistling:
> 
> Only cos i ballsed my weeks workout up :laugh:


Very true:thumb: They don't use Swiss cheese....er, balls though:no: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Enjoy1

Im done in today, blasted all over body session... bit of this and that..

Started with only 10mins warmup xtrainer

Smith machine upright row 30kg 5 x 10

Single arm row 14k dumbell 5 x 10 each side

tricep kickback 8kg dumbell 4 x 15

Lat pulldown short bar to front 45kg 5 x 10

Bosu extended sit up with 9kg med ball 4 x 25 supersetted with

Back extensions using 9kg med ball 4 x 25

russian twists 9kg med ball 4 x 25

woodchopper with med ball 3 x 10 to either side

decline hip raises 4 x 25

And now home, feet up and about to have dinner-

Diet today

Protein drink with added oatmeal- (dishwasher had all the bowls to eat my porridge so had to have it this way)

2 boiled eggs and 3 oatcakes

Dinner- 2 turkey steaks into strips and fahita sauce in wholemeal wraps- (not had it yet so cant say how many im gona eat!! yummy)

OOh am totally done in...

But very happy....


----------



## Enjoy1

Well, not a lot to write up today... having a rest day...after the full on week i seem to have had.. the best one in a while...

I tried quinoa for the first time today.... quite high fat content as it was the ready made kind you just warm in the microwave... still didnt taste of anything tho... sall good for ya !! See what crap is on the telly later, and might take myself of to the spa, sauna and steam room....chillin.........oh yeah.. and await my nandos delivery from BBB :laugh:


----------



## flinty90

i love qinoa babe . i stick it in with stews and things like that to be fair just as a bit of a bulker .... but i eat it with my chicken also when i want a change , just add a chicken stock cube to your water when you do it properly makes a nice change from rice or potatoes ...

i will be over to give you a massage soon babe help you relax a little ok lol oh and here you go babe XX:001_tt2: < you know what im talkin about lol


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Enjoy1 said:


> Well, not a lot to write up today... having a rest day...after the full on week i seem to have had.. the best one in a while...
> 
> I tried quinoa for the first time today.... quite high fat content as it was the ready made kind you just warm in the microwave... still didnt taste of anything tho... sall good for ya !! See what crap is on the telly later, and might take myself of to the spa, sauna and steam room....chillin.........oh yeah.. and await my nandos delivery from BBB :laugh:


B0llocks hun sorry forgot to drop you any in..to be fair there wasnt anything left in the place time id finished eating last night :lol:

Resting today or not?


----------



## Enjoy1

:rolleye:I know, i know, waited in for ya too.....lol :laugh: My soya burgers just werent the same as a nandos... you owe me!! :devil2:

Gona have a session today be shoulders most probably, going to my regular gym today i think.. but lo and behold the bloody elbow nip has returned. ive stopped all painkillers but will be taking a couple before my session..more physio on Tues...still talking about giving me a steroid inj into it but only lasts 2 weeks and cant train at all ....  still not decided..??


----------



## flinty90

Enjoy your like a little fcukin online posting ninja lol.. here for a minute to post then gone again XX i will have to keep an eye on you lol ! :001_tt2:


----------



## Enjoy1

flinty90 said:


> Enjoy your like a little fcukin online posting ninja lol.. here for a minute to post then gone again XX i will have to keep an eye on you lol ! :001_tt2:


  :laugh:Ninja,,, lmfao..... just getting ma a55 together to go to the gym, ya know how it is, hair dried , hair straightened....well...maybe not lol.... :lol: :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


----------



## Enjoy1

mg: Not such a good day today, had my porridge as usual, then a banana. About an hour before leaving for the gym had a protein shake then 20 mins before training had my vpx shotgun... felt ok... partner wanted to train legs so set about it.

Done:

10 mins x trainer warm up

Free barbell squats 55kg 4 x 10

leg press 80kg 1 x10

Then had to leave the gym.. felt all woolly and couldnt continue.. on the way home had to stop the car to puke.. lovely!!

Been feeling all sorry for myself and put me jammies on and slobbing on the couch... :no:

Get back to it tomorrow... can only think it was having the vpx on top of the protein .... something ive not done before and wont do again ... just incase...

Feeling a lot better now tho ... and it all started off so well....:laugh:


----------



## flinty90

thats not good babe... you need to watch what your putting into yourself (oooerr) lol, ya dont want to be losing out on too many sessions babe, glad your feeling better now , keep us updated tomorrow how you go XXX


----------



## Enjoy1

flinty90 said:


> thats not good babe... you need to watch what your putting into yourself (oooerr) lol, ya dont want to be losing out on too many sessions babe, glad your feeling better now , keep us updated tomorrow how you go XXX


:beer:Cheers hun, will be back to my usual awesomeness tomorrow im sure... will keep ya posted...:001_tt2:xxx


----------



## Rykard

that's not the best. Hope you are better tomorrow - can't be missing too many sessions...


----------



## Enjoy1

Rykard said:


> that's not the best. Hope you are better tomorrow - can't be missing too many sessions...


 :thumb :Hey Ryks... thanks... already feel a whole lot better... well am well enuf to eat a Lindt chocolate bear left over from christmas... and still not feel sick... so yes i thinks im better....:laugh:


----------



## Rykard

ahh the universal cure all - lindt chocolate


----------



## Enjoy1

Feeling tip top today.... back to normal..well as normal as i can get lol....

Trained at the usual gym today...shoulders...tried a wee different twist on training today.. saw diesel do it...man i wish i could get shoulders like him.....well u know what i mean?...

Taking a light 10k barbell...

Done megaset of 10 x upright row, followed straight away by overhead press x 10 and then behind neck press x 10

all of these done 3 straight sets and then x 3 of the whole lot.

Bench arnold press 8kg only 4 x 10

Superset rear delt flyes 8kg with

Lateral flyes 6kg for 4 sets of 10

Tricep kickbacks 7kg 3 x 15

Tricep double rope pulldown 15k 3 x 15

Abs russian twist with weighted bar 4 x 25

prayer position ab crunch 4 x 25

And shoulders are weel done in...

Nice workout though....and i was a bit wary of taking the shotgun after yesterday, however, neednt have worried - all good on it today....

Diet today so far...

Breakfast- porridge and coffee

Lunch - sushi, avocado and a slice of wholemeal toast

Got lovely tuna yellowfin steaks from fishmonger today... cost £8... better be good... gona make chili, lime, corriander and honey dressing to go over them... and have a bit of basmati rice..

Cheers for now.... :beer:


----------



## Enjoy1

Not training this morning....am waiting to go into my physio appt....may squeeze a session in after


----------



## Rykard

hope it goes ok, don't be too concerned about getting a session in after the appt - i know I never felt like one after have my shoulder 'manipulated' by the physio..lol


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Take it easy lady..your physio is being too gentle if you can train after haha :lol:

Nice shoulders sesh there..how come your always add something at the end like 1 excercise for tris or bis or do squats? Any special reason?

Anyhow im back at work now :thumbdown: and never got chance to sort that stuff for you last Fri..will get it done though lol


----------



## Enjoy1

BigBarnBoy said:


> Take it easy lady..your physio is being too gentle if you can train after haha :lol:
> 
> Nice shoulders sesh there..how come your always add something at the end like 1 excercise for tris or bis or do squats? Any special reason?
> 
> Anyhow im back at work now :thumbdown: and never got chance to sort that stuff for you last Fri..will get it done though lol


Physio was well good, she was happy that my rom is improving ++, and no need to refer me for an injection!!... bought a cuff type adjustable support and this seems to be working well, also restarted my joint supps. All seems to be heading in the right direction... onwards and upwards... still managed a session...

back and bis

10min x trainer warm up

upright rowing smith machine 30kg 4 x 12

lat pulldown behind neck 45kg 4 x 12

lat pulldown reverse grip 45kg 4 x 12 and 50kg 1 x 8

low t-bar row 20kg 4 x 15

bicep barbell curl 10kg 4 x 15

bicep concentration curl using 7kg dumbell 4 x 10 each side

bicep cable curl t-bar 12.5kg 4 x 10

abs- bosu extended sit up with 9k med ball 4 x 50

Diet today- porridge and coffee

had a lovely starbuck seattle latte... all sweet and creamy yummy,

pre and post w/o shotgun and synthesize

oat and honey bar, and a packet of french fries - omg im so hungry today

Lunch- tin of salmon and two slices of wholemeal toast

Dinner- (will be)- turkey fillets, spring onion garlic sauce and basmati rice

Rykard.... if i didnt train.... id be so crabby....:mad: sore or not from physio... it sets me up for the rest of the day...and makes me 

BBB- :rolleye: :rolleye: still waiting dear, never mind you can always bring the stuff in person on your way past...via Scotland:001_tt2::laugh:

and oh yeah BBB, if i have the time and the equipment is free, i tend to throw in what i can... esp now when the gym is soooo busy...still try not to work the same bodypart unless theres a day between..i know its not ideal but.... as they say...needs must.. and my need to train is greater than some others at the moment....its like i cant leave until i feel exhausted...:laugh:

Cheers all....


----------



## Tassotti

Nice workout Enjoy. What body part is the physio for?


----------



## Enjoy1

Tassotti said:


> Nice workout Enjoy. What body part is the physio for?


:beer:Cheers , ive had about half a dozen sessions for tennis elbow... vibration therapy, ultrasound and manip...


----------



## Tassotti

Enjoy1 said:


> :beer:Cheers , ive had about half a dozen sessions for tennis elbow... vibration therapy, ultrasound and manip...


Does any of it help?


----------



## Enjoy1

Tassotti said:


> Does any of it help?


Hmm well, i didnt have any physio for two weeks and my elbow had improved more than it was doing when i was having weekly sessions huh?? however, before the session today, she tested the rom and some of it was pretty poor then after using a bit of manipulation over the area (basically pressing very hard in the right place) then testing the rom again... voila... mucho improvo!!! so am well


----------



## Mingster

Good work my rubber glove snapping, salty porridge eating, egg deficient northern lass. Nice to see you doing something with all that leisure time lol. Tass and I don't have a lot of faith in physio's but there's got to be a good one somewhere I suppose. Keep it up.


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> Good work my rubber glove snapping, salty porridge eating, egg deficient northern lass. Nice to see you doing something with all that leisure time lol. Tass and I don't have a lot of faith in physio's but there's got to be a good one somewhere I suppose. Keep it up.


Thanks Ming, ye forgot the 'princess' bit.... lol.... :innocent: Yeah, physios ok, glad im not paying for each session... one appointment consisted of her telling me to cut down on the housework and get someone else to chop the veg for making dinner... and all at a pricely cost of £55 to BUPA.....lol....:laugh:


----------



## kites1664

at least with the NHS they do a crap job for free... :whistling:

Actually only kidding, they are great for the cost and a lot of undervalued people working in tough conditions, with a bunch of moaners like us.


----------



## Enjoy1

kites1664 said:


> at least with the NHS they do a crap job for free... :whistling:
> 
> Actually only kidding, they are great for the cost and a lot of undervalued people working in tough conditions, with a bunch of moaners like us.


Yeah, dont i know it..... :whistling: Faith in the NHS, of course i do, seeing as im a nurse....:laugh: thats why am going private....


----------



## Mingster

Enjoy1 said:


> Yeah, dont i know it..... :whistling: Faith in the NHS, of course i do, seeing as im a nurse....:laugh: thats why am going private....


Wise lass:thumbup1: Er, princess.


----------



## kites1664

well thats reassuring for the rest of us eh....


----------



## Enjoy1

The difference is... private...i had an appointment for physio made the same day my GP referred me... now if i was going through the NHS, im sure the waiting time was around 13 weeks or summat, im part of it all.. and know how hard they all work...for so little appreciation sometimes...


----------



## flinty90

if i go private Enjoy would i have just you ??? :001_tt2:

ya know for bed baths and stuff lol XX


----------



## Enjoy1

flinty90 said:


> if i go private Enjoy would i have just you ??? :001_tt2:
> 
> ya know for bed baths and stuff lol XX


:laugh:Id find my roughest flannel..... just for you babe...xx:001_tt2:lol


----------



## kites1664

ohh dear here we go again, Flintys getting excited :bounce:


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey up all, hope your all well,

What a good day... and it was legs today... still on the vpx ...only thing i can say negative is that it makes your face go a bit tingly...really.. it does!!!...i dont just make these things up you know,, even tho it might sound like it.. lol

Anyway legs day today... felt like i could train all day... excellent stuff that shotgun... high as a kite for a couple of hours....hehe

Warm up 10 mins xtrainer

Calf standing raises 4 plates 4 x 10

Calf seated raises 40k 4 x 10 (feel the burn- i love doing these)

Hamstring seated curls 30k 4 x 10

Hamstring lying curls 20k 4 x 10

Leg extensions 30k 4 x 10

Seated leg press 80k 4 x 10

stiff leg deadlift 30k barbell only 4 x 10

Barbell squats 30k 4 x 20

Walking lunges with 8k dumbells 4 x 25

Abs- hanging leg raises 4 x 20

decline hip raises 4 x 25

Diet- nothing extraordinary usual porridge for breakfast with coffee

pre w/o shotgun and an orange

post w/o synthesize

wholemeal bagel, my usual two boiled eggs, and snack was a rice cake

dinner is- chicken fillets marinated lime chili corriander and honey, with roasted butternut squash and carrots

Was supposed to be training at the new gym tomorrow - will keep ya posted...

Thanks for checkin in ...luvsya all... omg thats another effect of the vpx stuff... :wub:


----------



## Tassotti

Nice workout! I like the sound of that dinner..nom nom


----------



## Rob68

Pmsl you sure you havent dropped some ecstacy,with all the tingly face n loves n hugs n stuff :laugh:


----------



## Enjoy1

Rob68 said:


> Pmsl you sure you havent dropped some ecstacy,with all the tingly face n loves n hugs n stuff :laugh:


:laugh::laugh:I know , think i may have to re-read the ingredient label on that tub of loveliness....lol... big hugs ........x


----------



## Tassotti

VPX Ingredients

Arginine (AEX™)

Glutamine (GEX™)

Beta-Alanine (BAEX™)

*MDMA*

Branch Chain Amino Acids (BCAAEX™)

Ooooh yeahhhhh


----------



## Enjoy1

Tassotti said:


> VPX Ingredients
> 
> Arginine (AEX™)
> 
> Glutamine (GEX™)
> 
> Beta-Alanine (BAEX™)
> 
> *MDMA*
> 
> Branch Chain Amino Acids (BCAAEX™)
> 
> Ooooh yeahhhhh


 :wub: Well, whatever it is am cool with it............. just gimme the lurve.....lol xx:wub:


----------



## Mingster

Beta Alanine is supposed to make your face go tingly lol. Never worked for me though:no: Like that bloody Hemo Rage stuff. Maybe I'm just too awesome for supplements.


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> Beta Alanine is supposed to make your face go tingly lol. Never worked for me though:no: Like that bloody Hemo Rage stuff. Maybe I'm just too awesome for supplements.


Hehe, nothing can touch the mighty mingster..... sept maybe luv and hugs... :wub: just so your no feeling left out...


----------



## Mingster

Enjoy1 said:


> Hehe, nothing can touch the mighty mingster..... sept maybe luv and hugs... :wub: just so your no feeling left out...


Soppy women bah!!

:wub:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Beta Alanine is supposed to make your face go tingly lol. Never worked for me though:no: Like that bloody Hemo Rage stuff. Maybe I'm just too awesome for supplements.


 :lol: That awesomeness of yours doesnt half cause you problems mate :laugh:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> :lol: That awesomeness of yours doesnt half cause you problems mate :laugh:


It's a heavy burden mate, but I'm awesome enough to carry it

Gonna try two scoops of Hemo, some beta alanine, and some creatine before tomorrows workout. Now I've bought the bloody stuff I'm not going to let it go to waste:laugh:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> It's a heavy burden mate, but I'm awesome enough to carry it
> 
> Gonna try two scoops of Hemo, some beta alanine, and some creatine before tomorrows workout. Now I've bought the bloody stuff I'm not going to let it go to waste:laugh:


Lmao youll be chucking some shapes in the gym not working out ,if you come on here tomorrow giving hugs n reps n stuff out your getting disowned :lol:


----------



## Tassotti

Hmm, just ordered some hemo, along with warrior. Pepsi challenge


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> Hmm, just ordered some hemo, along with warrior. Pepsi challenge


It gets everybody else buzzing mate. It's just me....destined to miss out on all the fun, sad and deprived, unable to share the simple pleasures that others take for granted:crying:


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> It gets everybody else buzzing mate. It's just me....destined to miss out on all the fun, sad and deprived, unable to share the simple pleasures that others take for granted:crying:


Wait wait whats that i hear, the creaking of a violin case opening... pmsl... you really wanna be sharing the lurve and ruin all that awesomeness u built up....x:w00t:


----------



## Mingster

Fear not my fair maiden. For so long as I have a mirror in which I can gaze upon myself, happiness will never be a stranger to me:cool:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> It gets everybody else buzzing mate. It's just me....destined to miss out on all the fun, sad and deprived, unable to share the simple pleasures that others take for granted:crying:


Is that your awesomeness slipping there ...............................................Man up barbie 

Thought you and that Crom fella would have cooked up some secret concoction that surpasses these supplements that mere mortals use :laugh:


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> Fear not my fair maiden. For so long as I have a mirror in which I can gaze upon myself, happiness will never be a stranger to me:cool:


:laugh::laugh:Where do you get it all from.... god my ribs are as sore are our Rob's...:crying:with laughing..


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Fear not my fair maiden. For so long as I have a mirror in which I can gaze upon myself, happiness will never be a stranger to me:cool:


:no: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Is that your awesomeness slipping there ...............................................Man up barbie
> 
> Thought you and that Crom fella would have cooked up some secret concoction that surpasses these supplements that mere mortals use :laugh:


Wait for it. Wait for it. Don't go rushing in there young Rob. If you were a rabbit you'd be in my pot by now:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Enjoy1

:scared:Ow, ma legs.... mustv worked extra hard yesterday as the doms are killing... it could be something to do with the fact i had a really long lie in today and got all stiffened up... lol... need to get my a55 in gear and gie myself a shake today... it should really be chest day today but i like doing this with a spotter and... dont have one today.. minds i can always get on the smith machine instead.... What i really fancy doing is getting my music on and on the treadmill and run... i just cant decide. I will wait till i get there and see how busy the place is before i decide.

Will keep you all posted...have a good day..

Cheers all.. :thumb:


----------



## Rykard

good run out will shake it up a little bit - keep your body guessing...


----------



## Enjoy1

:thumb: Training sesh done.... went to usual gym as training buddy not going today... got there and it wernt too busy so decided to skip the treadmill and do the chest sesh...

10mins x-trainer warm up

incline dumbell flyes 10k 4 x 10

barbell bench press 15k only 4 x 10

barbell incline press 15k only 4 x 10

cable flyes 10k 4 x 12

chest press machine 20k 4 x 10

tricep assisted dips 4 x 15

tricep kickback 7kg dumbell 4 x 15

tricep overhead raise 10k dumbell 4 x 15

tricep pulldown v bar 15k 4 x 15

abs- russian twist 9k med ball 4 x 50

bosu extended situp with 9k med ball 4 x 25

Diet today... somebody please press my off switch... i cannot stop eating....

Breakfast - porridge (of course made with water and salt) 2 scrambled eggs and a wholemeal bagel

pre and post workout drinks vpx as usual

Lunch wholemeal bagel 2 poached eggs , 1 pack of french fries

Dinner will be - chicken fillets with paprika and chilli coating with sweet potato and thrown in a baked potato with it..

Pre bed cottage cheese with pineapple and oatcakes.

Off switch off switch where are you????!!

Def have to do a cardio sesh tomorrow to offload it all......lol...

:laugh::laugh:x

Thanks for checking in ....


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Looks a great sesh that hun :thumb:

Your obviously buzzing your t1ts off..you sure someone aint filled that pre-workout tub with a whole heap of speed??? :lol:

Diet looks good again..nice choices :thumbup1:


----------



## Enjoy1

BigBarnBoy said:


> Looks a great sesh that hun :thumb:
> 
> Your obviously buzzing your t1ts off..you sure someone aint filled that pre-workout tub with a whole heap of speed??? :lol:
> 
> Diet looks good again..nice choices :thumbup1:


:laugh:Beginning to wonder... now, cant take me eyes of u for a second....sure ya mustv slipped in and added a little something...(oh dear that dont sound right hahaha) :lol: :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Enjoy1 said:


> :laugh:Beginning to wonder... now, cant take me eyes of u for a second....sure ya mustv slipped in and added a little something...(oh dear that dont sound right hahaha) :lol: :lol:


 :rolleye:


----------



## Mingster

Enjoy1 said:


> :laugh: ya mustv slipped in a little something... :lol: :lol:


Sounds about right:whistling::laugh:


----------



## Rob68

BigBarnBoy said:


> Looks a great sesh that hun :thumb:
> 
> Your obviously buzzing your t1ts off..you sure someone aint filled that pre-workout tub with a whole heap of speed??? :lol:
> 
> Diet looks good again..nice choices :thumbup1:


You have told her that she isnt supposed to snort the pre-workout stuff havent you? :laugh:


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Rob68 said:


> You have told her that she isnt supposed to snort the pre-workout stuff havent you? :laugh:


 :lol: :lol:

Sshh mate..once shes hooked I can make alot of coin off her 

plus it makes her go do stuff instead of skiving on the couch on this forum with you leading her astray to take the pi55 outa me :laugh:


----------



## Enjoy1

Rob68 said:


> You have told her that she isnt supposed to snort the pre-workout stuff havent you? :laugh:


Sh1t, wondered why my nostrils were fizzy....lol........:laugh:


----------



## Enjoy1

BigBarnBoy said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Sshh mate..once shes hooked I can make alot of coin off her
> 
> plus it makes her go do stuff instead of skiving on the couch on this forum with you leading her astray to take the pi55 outa me :laugh:


Haha, i live for taking the p1ss, at least once a week..... and Rob is such a good teacher...:smartass:xx


----------



## Rykard

Enjoy1 said:


> Haha, i live for taking the p1ss, at least once a week..... and Rob is such a good teacher...:smartass:xx


only taking a p1ss once a week - i'd book an appointment with your doc... :whistling: should be at least daily if not more :001_tt2:


----------



## Enjoy1

Rykard said:


> only taking a p1ss once a week - i'd book an appointment with your doc... :whistling: should be at least daily if not more :001_tt2:


Once a week is a safe number,,, have you seen the size of our BBB!!! The phrase 'you wouldnt like me when am angry' springs to mind...


----------



## Enjoy1

Hello all,

Wouldnt bother reading any further... did sweet fanny adams today.... in me jammies till gone 11...lol.

Diet today - been ok considering i usually eat for Scotland when boredom strikes..

Porridge

Wholemeal bagel , tin of salmon,

banana

Dinner - baked some chips with a splash of evoo...

quarterpounder soya burger

homemade relish type thing....fried 2 red chilies, onion, mushrooms, tomatoes and soya sauce then when cooled added a sploodge of tomato ketchup.. went lovely on the burger., and salt and vinegar on my chippies...mmmmmmm

Oh yeah, treated myself to a glass of red wine.. it is good for u ya know..

Have a good Friday all...whatever you get up to.. :wub:x


----------



## Enjoy1

Morning all,

Getting myself ready to go to the gym ,.... think i need to blast abs n a bit of cardio today.. abs are coming on fine, bit of definition but lower abs always lag behind. Doing declined hip raises and leg raises for lower abs, maybe just not enough of them. Also sides need a bit more concentration on so plenty side bends using dumbells coming on. Cardio, ive really fancied a good run out this week but just not got to it once i get in the gym, Ryks.. and BBB inspiring me to play catch up with your cardio this week..so off for a run i go.

Weighed myself this morning and im now 8st 5... i think im not gona move much from around this mark. No increase in bf still sitting at 15%, muscle mass 42%, water around 60%, not sure if the last two are good/bad..and what the normal composition is for a girl my size but im still fairly happy with what i see in the mirror and will continue on as i am..hoping to still gain some more lean muscle and improve on what i have..

Right ... coffee... gym bag, pre-workout and trainers... off i go..

Catcha laters..

:thumb:


----------



## Enjoy1

Thats me back,

Training today: started off was going for cardio and did half an hour on treadmill only 9kph tho...

gym was very nearly empty so had a good shoulders routine .... and threw in a couple of bits i still had the energy left to do..that pre-workout is amazing.. :thumb:

Smith machine shoulder press behind neck 20kg5 x 12

smith machine shoulder press 20kg 3 x 12 then 2 x 8

Single arm bench row still using lighter weight to injured elbow so- 8kg dumbell and 14kg dumbell 5 x 12

dumbell lateral raise 6kg 5 x 10 supersetted with rear delt flyes 8kg 5 x 10

front delt raise 5kg 4 x 10

dumbell shoulder press with 8kg 4 x 10

seated cable row 35kg 4 x 10

dumbell shrugs 16kg only.. 4 x10

abs- hangin leg raises 4 x 15

declined hip raises 4 x 25

Felt like an excellent workout today... shoulders well

Done in............... feet up now watchin the darts...just cos theres nothing else on to watch...

Lovely stuff..

Cheers all :beer:


----------



## Guest

Enjoy the Darts! :thumb:


----------



## flinty90

your doing fcukin awesome chick, wll proud of your progress and effort XXX


----------



## Enjoy1

flinty90 said:


> your doing fcukin awesome chick, wll proud of your progress and effort XXX


 :thumb :Aw, ty glo.....lots of this :001_tt2: your support and encouragement are as always muchly appreciated...:wub:xx


----------



## flinty90

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb :Aw, ty glo.....lots of this :001_tt2: your support and encouragement are as always muchly appreciated...:wub:xx


i have more of that just for you babe !!!


----------



## Enjoy1

Trained today, .... other gym got another visit...nice place...shame about the cold...my teeth are still chattering...kept taking my zip up jacket on and off as i cant train with anything on other than a vest...need my arms out..!!

Had a pardner today and wanted to train shoulders so we did a bit of an all over as i had done shoulders yesterday...

Went like this.........

Warm up incline x trainer...level 5 and gradient 16 for 10 mins...oh boy that hits the legs good...

Smith machine shoulder press behind neck... 20k only... but negative training...partner did the positive movement allowing me to get a real deep negative portion done... 1 x 10 and 4 x 6

smith machine delt raise 10k only- again this is a wee twist as i only ever use dumbells for this..but worked good.. 1 x 10 4 x 6

dumbell arnold press started on 10kg 1 x 10 and then 12.5kg each side for 4 x 6- good weight for little old me...

pulldown to front 45k 1 x 10 and 4 x 10

low pulley row 35k 4 x 10

barbell bicep curl 10k only 5 x 15

bicep cable curl 15k 4 x 10

tricep double rope pulldown 4 x 10

and home...

diet today ...porridge, coffee, pre workout shotgun, lunch..wholemeal bagel with lean ham , snack - packet of french fries

dinner- rump steak and roast carrot, parsnip and sweet potato..

my arms are totally done tho..either chest or legs tomorrow...!!


----------



## Rykard

good mix up of exercises there...

I would go with legs tomorrow give you shoulders\delts a days rest


----------



## Mingster

Good stuff. Get a body warmer so you can wave your arms about to your hearts content and stay warm as well


----------



## flinty90

do legs tomorrow chick. another great session for you by the looks of that ... you really are smashing the sh1t out of this babe , awesome stuff !!! XXX


----------



## Enjoy1

OOher its a bit chilly this morning eh? minus 3 on the car thingy....im gona have another coffee and wait till the car defrosts a bit before i think about going out in it....feeling alrighty today despite the mammoth sessions friday and sunday....hoping to get in and do legs today oh yeah and ive got to top up the tan....night out on Saturday so a couple of sessions this week should do it..


----------



## Rykard

only -1 here in the sunny south - thought you notherners were hardy lol


----------



## Enjoy1

Rykard said:


> only -1 here in the sunny south - thought you notherners were hardy lol


Oh aye tough as.....as long as ive got ma thermals on .....lol:laugh:


----------



## Rykard

I know what you mean - my legs were frozen when we got back from walking yesterday..


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all,

What a yucky day... feel yucky, weather crap, session didnt feel good... :no: wats going on... blue Monday right enuf!!.. :thumbdown:

Still managed a leg session:

Warmed up on cross trainer for 5 mins then-

Lying hamstring ext 25k 4 x 10

standing calf raises 4 plates 4 x 10

seated calf raises 35k 4 x 15

barbell squat 20k only 4 x 25

dumbell lunges 7kg only 4 x 25

leg press 70k 4 x 10

abs- declined hip raises 4 x 25...

absolutely pooped............. maybe i just need to calm it down a bit and have a good rest..dont wana go off the good run of session blasting ive been having ....

diet - cant be bothered eating today but had porridge, protein shake, pre w/o shotgun, wholemeal bagel, post w/o synthesize and a few gummy bears...

Hopefully i will be back on it tomorrow...

:yawn:


----------



## Rykard

what are declined hip raises?

keep wrapped up and get plenty of good food down you - we don't want you ill - there'll be less good journals to read.


----------



## Enjoy1

Rykard said:


> what are declined hip raises?
> 
> keep wrapped up and get plenty of good food down you - we don't want you ill - there'll be less good journals to read.


Cheers Ryks..im still feelin a little wooley but ok...still not had anything else to eat yet..!!

I dont know if thats that right way to describe wat i do..declined hip raises - but they are just that.. i position myself the wrong way round on a sit-up bench and put it to its lowest setting...hands overhead holding onto the pad u usually put your legs over and just raise your hips up and over as far as you can...really slowly on the way down breathing out on the up motion to get a better ab crunch...feel the burn...


----------



## Guest

Nice session, well all but lunges :lol: :lol:

I hate lunges! 

Still need to catch up don't I?!


----------



## Enjoy1

R0B said:


> Nice session, well all but lunges :lol: :lol:
> 
> I hate lunges!
> 
> Still need to catch up don't I?!


No lunges!! Dya already possess them buns of steel then!?...and yeah.. at the last of your reckoning ..u were around 15 pages to go i think...or....hehe happy reading...still if your ever in need of a sleep cure...heres your answer...start reading...5 mins in... :sleeping: :sleeping:


----------



## bigdazz

lol funny how a women gets such a welcome your like a pack of horny dogs


----------



## Enjoy1

bigdazz said:


> lol funny how a women gets such a welcome your like a pack of horny dogs


:whistling:Come on, catch up..weve all been here for a while.these guys are no dogs... theyre all my friends.....said in Catherine Tait voice... 'how verrry dare you'...!!! lol.:laugh:


----------



## Rykard

Enjoy1 said:


> Cheers Ryks..im still feelin a little wooley but ok...still not had anything else to eat yet..!!
> 
> I dont know if thats that right way to describe wat i do..declined hip raises - but they are just that.. i position myself the wrong way round on a sit-up bench and put it to its lowest setting...hands overhead holding onto the pad u usually put your legs over and just raise your hips up and over as far as you can...really slowly on the way down breathing out on the up motion to get a better ab crunch...feel the burn...


like a reverse crunch?


----------



## Enjoy1

:thumbup1:Good evening all my friends and others who just like to be nosey.... :devil2:

God im in a really- poke it and see if they react mood tonight...little devil horns are firmly out... so watch out.!!! :devil2:

As you may have guessed am back on it today... absolutely feel like i flew through my back workout today.... felt brilliant after yesterdays washout...but i guess we are all allowed to have 'off' days.... today...spurred on by comments from a pt who hadnt seen me in a while... with a 'jesus- look at yer shoulders' that fairly made my day.... still a long way off being Jay like...haha..but im pleased that i might actually be progressing enough for it to be visible to others. 

That speed slipped into my pre w/o by an anonymous source is blinking great stuff... ive upped some weights for me again...i know to all you big boys its a puny amount but to me...its another step forward and im happy with it.

Trained back and a bit of bis today

1omin xtrainer warm up.

Upright rowing 30kg 1 x 10 and 4 x 8

Single arm row with 14kg dumbells 4 x 12 each side

pulldown to front 45k 1 x 10 and 4 x 8

seated row cable machine 40k 5 x 10

lat pulldown 45k 1 x 10 4 x 8

low row 25k 4 x 10

bicep barbell curls - always do these with a little 10k barbell and do 15-20 reps at a time x 5

dumbell hammer curl 8kg 4 x 10

abs- hanging leg raises 4 x15

hip raises 4 x 25

Diet no change- porridge coffee, pre w/o shotgun, post w/o synthesize and oat and honey bar

lunch- wholemeal bagel and two poached eggs

mid aft snack - banana and a square of homemade protein bar

dinner- meatballs in tomato sauce, broccoli and basmati rice

Oh yeah and just taken delivery of a case of red wine so it would be an absolute crime not to have at least one glass of it ....just to try it you understand...:laugh:

Still topping up the colour with a bit of UV therapy today again, hoping to get the last of the mt in tonight and another uv session on Friday to keep the lovely hue...im not glowing orange or owt... looks great... like ive been lying on a sun lounger somewhere exotic...ha chance would be a fine thing...instead im indoors heating up and thinking about thermals.... :lol:

Anyway enough ramblings....catcha all later my friends......xxx:wub:


----------



## flinty90

lol thermals is exactly what i have been wearing for last 2 weeks babe.. cant beat them ...

you are allowed an off day now and again and its great to see you bounce back the day after with a smash it up workout...

fcuk this not a lot to big boys babe, your moving forward and progressing and thats relative to you so be happy, and be proud that you have yet again added a bit of weight to your routine...

its great to hear people notice a bot of size here and a bit more shape there babe..

you will keep looking at yourself and see the way your chiselling that great body of yours into what you want it to look like, there is nothing better than seeing it happen , all your hard work and the fruits of your labour are there in front of you to see day in day out ...

your doing great babe, and yes you deserve a little sample of wine lol...

keep it up chick (i still watching ya) XXXX


----------



## Rykard

we all have off days - mine generally after I push too hard ( can you push too hard? )

the best feeling in the world is when someone you've not seen in a while notices the changes - I love it.

keep plugging away and have a glass for me..


----------



## Enjoy1

Morning all.... still in me jammies watching House and crying like a baby...wtf..im a big tough Scot , but sh1t it was a particularly :crying: episode....

anyhow, got to move it and get my gym bag sorted... think its round to chest and tris today... my split has been so messed up the last couple of weeks... goto get back into some routine as it messes with ma head.....

Anyway, maybe just one more cup of coffee before i get going??? x


----------



## Rykard

didn't think house was that bad..


----------



## Enjoy1

Rykard said:


> didn't think house was that bad..


Lordy i goto get back to work soon.....:laugh:


----------



## Enjoy1

Hello peeps, how are we all today then??

Currently chillin out to a bit of Pink Floyd... ah lovely stuff.. call me old fashioned ..but cant beat the classics.....eh

Anyway enuf small talk for the moment...back to what matters .....the training... yep chest and tris today...had a great session.. and a good laff watching some plonker attach web straps with what can only be described as gymnast hoops on the end.. attached to the smith machine... all to do a grand total of a couple of sets of pull-up...wft??? crazy people out there!! lol :wacko:

Anyways trained this vvvv

Bench press using 15k barbell only... did 5 sets of 20 just because....i could

incline bench press same 5 x 20

dumbell incline flyes 10k 5 x 10

dumbell flyes 10k 5 x 10

chest press cable machine 25k 5 x 10

tricep pulldown double rope 20k 4 x 12

tricep pulldown front v-bar 20k 4 x 12

tricep bench dips 4 x 15

tricep kickback 8kg 4 x 15

abs- bosu situps with med ball 4 x 25

waist twists weighted bar 2 x 50

That doesnt sound like a lot....but it sure felt gooood.... yeah and diet - no difference today.. nowt exciting to report so i wont bore ya... :sleeping:

Oh yeah and though id try and update with a pic... so here goes... this is around 10 weeks since my last pic....and still trying to build. ..



Yeah yeah i know, dont worry, im gona decorate soon.....:laugh:


----------



## Mingster

Nice work:thumbup1: A couple more eggs and you'll have cracked it....


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> Nice work:thumbup1: A couple more eggs and you'll have cracked it....


Howdya guess i had two again today!!! lol ...:laugh: Anymore than that and i would egg..splode...:no: :laugh:


----------



## flinty90

i want to do things on that sheepskin rug you have there pmsl XX


----------



## Enjoy1

flinty90 said:


> i want to do things on that sheepskin rug you have there pmsl XX


:laugh:Well, your pickin up the dry cleaning bill after....xx


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Nice workout partner :cowboy: Plenty there without doing your usual whizz powered crazyness 

Update pic looking great hun, cut well and some nice lean muscle :thumbup1:

Infact actually i dont remember you looking like that at all...how drunk was i...was i even there... :rolleye:


----------



## BigBarnBoy

flinty90 said:


> i want to do things on that sheepskin rug you have there pmsl XX


Cut it up and make yourself some silky little pants out of it?? :rolleye:

:lol:


----------



## flinty90

BigBarnBoy said:


> Cut it up and make yourself some silky little pants out of it?? :rolleye:
> 
> :lol:


you are almost on the same lines as me mate lol.. almost X


----------



## Enjoy1

flinty90 said:


> you are almost on the same lines as me mate lol.. almost X


:laugh:I will have you know that is a genuine Isle of Skye sheepskin which cost me a feckin fortune...lol.... and yer no getting to cut it up for pants... mind you i do have two of them... one each?? :001_tt2:


----------



## BigBarnBoy

flinty90 said:


> you are almost on the same lines as me mate lol.. almost X


You prefer wearing thongs mate?? lol


----------



## Enjoy1

BigBarnBoy said:


> Nice workout partner :cowboy: Plenty there without doing your usual whizz powered crazyness
> 
> Update pic looking great hun, cut well and some nice lean muscle :thumbup1:
> 
> Infact actually i dont remember you looking like that at all...how drunk was i...was i even there... :rolleye:


  :no:Oh dear oh dear, someone did have too much single malt then... lol....and you remember THAT sheepskin...dont ya??


----------



## flinty90

Enjoy1 said:


> :no:Oh dear oh dear, someone did have too much single malt then... lol....and you remember THAT sheepskin...dont ya??


oi im not fcukin happy about this x


----------



## Enjoy1

flinty90 said:


> oi im not fcukin happy about this x


:001_tt2ont worry babez, ive got one totally untouched..keepin it special..:tt2:xx


----------



## flinty90

Enjoy1 said:


> :001_tt2ont worry babez, ive got one totally untouched..keepin it special..:tt2:xx


mmmmmm i dont know now im dissapointed babe i have to say , i thought i was only one tbf x


----------



## Enjoy1

flinty90 said:


> mmmmmm i dont know now im dissapointed babe i have to say , i thought i was only one tbf x


:huh:Whoda thought it - someone else who actually appreciates a good sheepskin when they see it...xxx


----------



## flinty90

Enjoy1 said:


> :huh:Whoda thought it - someone else who actually appreciates a good sheepskin when they see it...xxx


well i will tell you one thing, i can make things happen on that sheepskin that no one else could ever achieve lol X


----------



## Enjoy1

flinty90 said:


> well i will tell you one thing, i can make things happen on that sheepskin that no one else could ever achieve lol X


I will say one thing for it... its real wool so ....no friction burns....i mean when your down doing your sit ups on it that is...


----------



## flinty90

Enjoy1 said:


> I will say one thing for it... its real wool so ....no friction burns....i mean when your down doing your sit ups on it that is...


Planks babe , planks lol


----------



## Enjoy1

flinty90 said:


> Planks babe , planks lol


:laugh:Oh yeah course....pmsl...xx


----------



## Chelski

Enjoy1 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Iv introduced myself on the new members forum but heres a wee overview-having lost over 3 stones since last November- i have maintained a steady weight over the last couple of months since starting to weight train. Recently iv taken on a PT and am starting to see improvement week by week in muscle gains, but the PT is no bodybuilder and lacks dietetic input.
> 
> female
> 
> Height- 5ft 7
> 
> Weight 50kg
> 
> Current training split
> 
> Mon- shoulders back biceps
> 
> Tue- quads hams glutes
> 
> Wed- triceps chest
> 
> Thu- shoulders back biceps
> 
> Fri- cardio abs
> 
> Usually have 2 x rest days a week or may do some light cardio work one of the days
> 
> Diet
> 
> On waking - protein drink
> 
> Breakfast- porridge oats- 30g
> 
> Mid morning- banana and tbsp peanut butter
> 
> Lunch- tuna in spring water and 4 oatcakes & banana
> 
> Pre training protein drink
> 
> During training isotonic drink
> 
> Immediately post training- protein drink
> 
> Dinner- lean steak or chicken/turkey fillet with veg
> 
> Pre bedtime- low fat cottage cheese or 0% greek yoghurt
> 
> Snacks- handful of mixed nuts now and again an extra protein bar
> 
> Supplements- creatine and BCAA's
> 
> This is my basic training and diet at the moment- and i would appreciate any input. I intend to post some pics soon - to let you see where am at.
> 
> Will keep posting to update my progress- if any !!


may be worth loosing some of the protein shakes and replace with flesh i.e chicken/tuna/turkey

and replace protein shake in morning with omlette cooked in 1 cal spray easier to digest and doesnt bloat yo as much

hope this helps


----------



## flinty90

Enjoy1 said:


> :laugh:Oh yeah course....pmsl...xx


you ever been asked to walk the plank chick ??? :lol:


----------



## Enjoy1

flinty90 said:


> you ever been asked to walk the plank chick ??? :lol:


:innocent:Im not quite sure what you mean ........ :001_tt2:


----------



## Rykard

great definition - something I can only dream of atm (note to self need to work harder)


----------



## Enjoy1

Rykard said:


> great definition - something I can only dream of atm (note to self need to work harder)


  :beer:Cheers Ryks, everyone at their own pace, just cos im on the jungle juice and work like a nutter....your getting there... dont do yourself down...your out there and your training so its all going the right direction... :thumb: keep it up.x


----------



## Rykard

we always want it sooner though. thanks :thumbup1:


----------



## Enjoy1

:thumbup1:Hi all, how are we all today then?

Had a brilliant day.....felt full of the joys today, totally uplifted and stayed that way all day. Always helps towards having a great session in the gym, which, of course i did....watched Dean Ash training shoulders session that i had on the sky+ and tried a couple of things that i hadnt before. Shoulders are absolutely done tho...feels great.. :thumb:

Warm up 10min x-trainer

Smith machine shoulder press behind neck 20kg 1 x 10 4 x 6

Smith machine shoulder press front 20kg 1 x 10 4 x 6

Seated lateral raise 6k only 5 x 10 superset with rear delt flyes 5 x 10

Seated rope face pull 17.5kg 1 x 10 20k 4 x 10 ( really hit the traps well)

Then superman raises just like BBB lol... only 5kg tho 4 x 10

Bench dumbell shrug 14kg 4 x 10 - again a new one for me, face planted into the raised bench, knees almost on the floor and what felt like almost half a rowing movement...and wow the traps pumped to h3ll.

Did these for the delts...according to the bible of Dean....lol :-

Palm down dumbell raise end to end light weight only 5kg 1 x 10

reverse grip lateral raise dumbell again end to end and 5kg 1 x 10

dumbell flyes 5kg 1 x 10 and all 3 back to back and then times 4 sets... yes ...fantastic shoulder burn.. bring it on!!

I have described the best way i can, the sets undertaken but if you know what the correct name for each is, please tell me so i can get it right next time and not look like a complete tart....:laugh:

Diet ok today... was really looking forward to my dinner tonight, saw a nice boxed salad and thought id try my own take on it...

iceberg lettuce, tomato, spring onion, beetroot, king prawns and wild rice... all mixed in with a low fat red pepper and chilli dressing, and .....nah... wont be having that again...bring on the sirloin.....!!! have just had a maxiraw wpi protein shake on top of the salad and a greek yogurt, needless to say i was still hungry.....

Hope you all had an equally good training session today.... :thumb :xxx


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Bring on the steak lady indeed 

Lovely looking workout again and an awesome day by the sound of it :thumb:

Good to see you trying new excercises..even a couple you pinched off the other legend around at the minute....me! :lol:

5kg is good on those Y-Raises hun, we only use 8's or 10's in a superset with the incline bench shrugs. Awesome pump after them aint it lol.

Shoulders looks good, watch yourself locked in that smith machine behind the neck stuff, its a very un-natural position to be in and very easy to injure yourself if your going heavy..take care 

Keep it up :cowboy:


----------



## Rykard

great session - glad there is someone else who doesn't get filled up on salad..


----------



## 25434

I heartily wish someone would invent the "salad tablet" cos sometimes I just want to gag even looking at lettuce, lol. Nice session.


----------



## Enjoy1

BigBarnBoy said:


> Bring on the steak lady indeed
> 
> Lovely looking workout again and an awesome day by the sound of it :thumb:
> 
> Good to see you trying new excercises..even a couple you pinched off the other legend around at the minute....me! :lol:
> 
> 5kg is good on those Y-Raises hun, we only use 8's or 10's in a superset with the incline bench shrugs. Awesome pump after them aint it lol.
> 
> Shoulders looks good, watch yourself locked in that smith machine behind the neck stuff, its a very un-natural position to be in and very easy to injure yourself if your going heavy..take care
> 
> Keep it up :cowboy:


Hey there all,

Bring on the sirloin i said last night, and bring it on i did....asdas is fab so glad its a 24hour shop... two lovely juicy sirloin steaks at 9.30 last night.... wtf...my shoulders were saying...meat,meat, meat and i just had to have it...didnt stop there after the steak i then went on to demolish 2 packets of french fries crisps and 4 oatcakes with cottage cheese and pineapple. Had to take myself to bed to stop eating...!!:laugh:

BBB, your right about them smith machine behind neck ...a few weeks ago had a muscle tweak just under my ribs left side and now still when doing that particular set.. i still feel it... was going to get a webbing belt type of thing just to keep it all together if you know what i mean? whadya think?....

Today, i was going to the gym just to have some UV rays but im taking my kit cos i know when im there i wont be able to just not do it....thinking legs/cardio today....im gona have a rest day tomorrow tho....


----------



## Rykard

Enjoy1 said:


> Hey there all,
> 
> Bring on the sirloin i said last night, and bring it on i did....asdas is fab so glad its a 24hour shop... two lovely juicy sirloin steaks at 9.30 last night.... wtf...my shoulders were saying...meat,meat, meat and i just had to have it...didnt stop there after the steak i then went on to demolish 2 packets of french fries crisps and 4 oatcakes with cottage cheese and pineapple. Had to take myself to bed to stop eating...!!:laugh:
> 
> BBB, your right about them smith machine behind neck ...a few weeks ago had a muscle tweak just under my ribs left side and now still when doing that particular set.. i still feel it... was going to get a webbing belt type of thing just to keep it all together if you know what i mean? whadya think?....
> 
> Today, i was going to the gym just to have some UV rays but im taking my kit cos i know when im there i wont be able to just not do it....thinking legs/cardio today....im gona have a rest day tomorrow tho....


Damn where do you put all that food???? love a good steak myself - the oh doesn't like loads of meat though so don't have it that often..

Have you tried military presses, DB Presses or barbell upright rows for your shoulders as opposed to the smith machine?


----------



## Enjoy1

Rykard said:


> Damn where do you put all that food???? love a good steak myself - the oh doesn't like loads of meat though so don't have it that often..
> 
> Have you tried military presses, DB Presses or barbell upright rows for your shoulders as opposed to the smith machine?


Haha, would never have eaten that a few months back but i know, i gota eat to grow and damn the time, i just 'needed' it..!! lol..

Im not a fan of the military press ....not really my bag but i do upright rows ...a lot ...and db presses..lovin the arnie press just now..nice compound movement...see it working as your doing it...braw!!!


----------



## Rob68

A scot who ate a salad  :no:


----------



## Rykard

Rob68 said:


> A scot who ate a salad  :no:


it did have salty porridge and 2 eggs in it...


----------



## 25434

Just a thought, I've been struggling with a shoulder injury for a while now so couldn't and still can't get the bigger weights up. I recently started doing drop sets, as advised by one of the guys at the gym and there are small delts starting to grown, only slightly but they are visible in a certain light, lol. Have you tried this method at all? As I said, it was just a thought.


----------



## Enjoy1

:laugh:Still dont know how to do that multi-quotey thingy...tried it under Robs instruction and still made a total ar5e of it....lol

So ...Rob- i may have eaten a salad....but in true Scots fashion.... followed it up with more substantial grub a bit later on....steak nd crisps... and Ryks i love my porridge but with salad... now maybe if it were thick enough to be shaped in to puddings and deep fried...i would consider it.... nd Flubs.....not something ive consistently tried... have toyed with it once or twice but end up going back to the tried and tested... :thumb:

Now today----ended up doing a legs session... not a lot as i had little time but still..

Warmed up for 10 min x-trainer

Lying hamstring curls 25k 4 x 10

standing calf raises 4 plates 4 x 10

seated calf raises 35k 4 x 10

leg press 80kg 4 x 10

walking lunges with 7k weights x 50

bosu extended sit up with med ball 4 x 25

russian twists with med ball 4 x 25

Diet- porridge,

lunch- none

dinner- sirloin steak, basmati rice, broccoli and green beans,

fruit salad, greek yogurt and honey

and ive already had one packet of crisps.. why do i have these things in the house!!! i just wana eat them...

Had a nice little UV session...lovely...smell like a pineapple now....

Think i deserve an early night tonight...

Rest day tomorrow.....and out Sat night...long lie Sunday... and training Sunday pm...thats the plan anyway....

Hope you all have a good Friday.....:001_tt2:xx


----------



## flinty90

hey what happened to lunch ??/ you not missing meals babe are ya ???

that said i have had 1 ham and egg cob for breakfast , and a protein bar all day . so i stand need talking... going to get some chicken down me in a minute i think !!! XX


----------



## Enjoy1

flinty90 said:


> hey what happened to lunch ??/ you not missing meals babe are ya ???
> 
> that said i have had 1 ham and egg cob for breakfast , and a protein bar all day . so i stand need talking... going to get some chicken down me in a minute i think !!! XX


:whistling:I know, no good missing meals out when you needin to grow...just kinda happens that way some days dont it....bit like yourself..?? get that chicken down ya...need to keep those energy levels up ya know......!!! lol xx


----------



## Enjoy1

Morning all,

Hope your having a good weekend so far,.....

Me , im having a rest day today....the calfs are killing today.....greetin like a baby going up and down the stairs....anyone free to carry me about all day? lol..


----------



## Mingster

Morning. Have just woken up - these night shifts really wear you down:no: Struggling to keep up with everybody this week but will make up next week. All appears to be going well here. Keep it going princess.


----------



## flinty90

Enjoy1 said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Hope your having a good weekend so far,.....
> 
> Me , im having a rest day today....the calfs are killing today.....greetin like a baby going up and down the stairs....*anyone free to carry me about all day? lol*..


yes babe i can do that, without using my hands pmsl XX


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all,

Legs have made a full recovery and theyre ready to go, could be something to do with having someone to serve me...feet hardly touched the ground...:laugh: better not get used to that tho.....even tho im a princess... :innocent:

Had a good day, yesterday although a rest day...was out at a dinner dance thingy posh frock and all... only thing with them does is the food...i know im allowed a cheat day....but i went for the full monty last night...all 3 courses and only thing i resisted was mashed potatoes... salad starter that had black pudding through it, lovely steak pie and green beans and then cheesecake with a berry compote....nice.... one glass of champers as we were going in... then water all night so i wasnt too bad on the booze front.

Canny be bothered today....might just make it another rest day....not had any days of last week so i think i deserve it...:laugh:

If i change my mind by dinner time....i wouldnt be all surprised...

Have a gooood Sunday everyone...:wub:xx


----------



## Enjoy1

Told ya....changed my mind.....was bored rigid with the Sunday football and took myself of for a session....couldnt be bothered attitude disappeared whenever my feet hit the gym......

Decided to do an upper body blast ....great fun...and all without the aid of a pre-workout today...decided not to chance it as id not long had a protein shake and last time i did that ,....well the consequences were not a welcome experience i would like to repeat.!! lol

Cross trainer warm up and then onto chest....

Bench press Heavy bar & 10 kg so probably about 20k only total....1 x 10 and 4 x 6

incline bench press 30kg 1 x 10 and 4 x 6

incline flyes 8kg 1 x 10 and 10kg 4 x 10

cable crossover flyes 15kg 5 x 10

triceps pulldown t-bar...15kg 5 x 10

triceps pulldown double rope 12.5. 5 x 10

skull crushers (never done this before) done with e-z weighted bar 4 x 10 felt ok.. but was a bit worried about the form...elbows felt as if they wanted to raise when i was tiring?

tricep bench dips 4 x 20

barbell bicep curl 10k 3 x 15

bicep high cable curl 15kg each side 4 x 10

hammer press shrugs 60kg 4 x 10 hands front

hammer press shrugs 60k 3 x 10 behind

diet been back on the straight and narrow today.. porridge,

lunch - tuna and oatcakes and an orange

post w/o gummybears

dinner roast chicken and mixed veg then banana with honey and a tsp peanut butter..

all in all a better day than i thought.....as i was almost all set to sit on ma butt and watch tv.....yes i cant help it....i just loooveee training.........:wub:xxx


----------



## Rykard

nice session - sometimes the best are the impromptu workouts - where you change something..


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey peeps,

Not had a session today....feel a nice back session might be in order. Just seem to have been doing everything else except make time to train today so far....however, ive nothing better to do now so gona wait for the tea-time rush to be over and get in there...Update you later... :thumb:


----------



## Enjoy1

Im home.....

Yep i was right.....the gym was absolutely jumping....its still the bring a friend for free long weekend....bludy whole town is in the gym... wahhhh i get so mad when i just cant get to the equipment i need...so just had to try and fit my session in around what equipment was free...did a back session of sorts....

10 mins warm up cross trainer

25k barbell upright rows 4 x 12

45k close grip pulldown 4 sets of 12 - 6 to front and 6 behind head

upright seated cable row 35k 4 x 12

machine lat pulldown 45k 1 x 10 and 4 x 6

single arm dumbell row 12kg 4 x 12 each side

back extension with 9k med ball 5 x 15

thats all i managed after having to elbow my way through to get on the equipment....no one messed tho...  mustv looked crabby...:laugh:

diet been bang on today...no crap just whole foods...cut back on the carbs as i had a fat feeling weekend....

porridge

wholemeal bagel with banana

homemade burgers x 2 and green beans...

thats it for today....gona go a bit earlier tomorrow and hopefully manage a whole routine without being grumpy....

:thumb:


----------



## flinty90

XX you cant be grumpy babe its not suit you lol... tell me what i can do to cheer you up and i will comply XXXX


----------



## Enjoy1

flinty90 said:


> XX you cant be grumpy babe its not suit you lol... tell me what i can do to cheer you up and i will comply XXXX


:devil2:Oh dear oh dear, you do not really want to be at my mercy...you asked for it... :wink:


----------



## flinty90

Enjoy1 said:


> :devil2:Oh dear oh dear, you do not really want to be at my mercy...you asked for it... :wink:


errrm ya know what i think i do pmsl XX


----------



## Enjoy1

flinty90 said:


> errrm ya know what i think i do pmsl XX


:laugh: :tt2: :tt2:See, smiling already.....ty hun.....xxx:001_tt2:


----------



## Rick89

Hey hun looking good in here still

Massive sessions as usual I see :thumb:

How the elbow holding out ??xx


----------



## Double J

Hi,

Hope you don't mind me popping in here 

I was at a loose end last Saturday and decided to read a few journals on here and yours was one of them. Basically, I had decided to start my own up and wanted to see what other people were putting in theirs. I skim read a few but have to say what struck me about yours was your dedication to the cause. Any chance of borrowing some of yours for a few weeks? :lol:

You certainly seem to be on the right path and I have no doubt if you continue in the same vane you will achieve all of your goals in the future :thumb:

Diet-wise you are doing great (I thought it was only me that liked Dandelion & Burdock btw) although I would say you should perhaps eat a little more given the amount of training you do. Easy for a fat git like me to say though 

Anyway, all the best in your training and keep up the good work :thumb:


----------



## Enjoy1

Rick89 said:


> Hey hun looking good in here still
> 
> Massive sessions as usual I see :thumb:
> 
> How the elbow holding out ??xx


Cheers babe, the elbows doing not too bad now.. still on the supps that were recommended on here months ago...and i think there helping a lot..ive cut the painkillers to nothing unless its real agony and thats only when ive been overdoing it...so alls good. Still getting physio sessions and ive started using a TENS machine on it...that was blinking really sore and weird... all my fingers contracting..and the funniest thing was,, unintentionally...of course...it seemed to be the middle finger popping up and down..pmsl...but afterwards you do get a good relief from it...so happy days... :thumb:


----------



## Rick89

Enjoy1 said:


> Cheers babe, the elbows doing not too bad now.. still on the supps that were recommended on here months ago...and i think there helping a lot..ive cut the painkillers to nothing unless its real agony and thats only when ive been overdoing it...so alls good. Still getting physio sessions and ive started using a TENS machine on it...that was blinking really sore and weird... all my fingers contracting..and the funniest thing was,, unintentionally...of course...it seemed to be the middle finger popping up and down..pmsl...but afterwards you do get a good relief from it...so happy days... :thumb:


haha glad the elbow is not too bad thenn hun x


----------



## Enjoy1

SON OF FRANK said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hope you don't mind me popping in here
> 
> I was at a loose end last Saturday and decided to read a few journals on here and yours was one of them. Basically, I had decided to start my own up and wanted to see what other people were putting in theirs. I skim read a few but have to say what struck me about yours was your dedication to the cause. Any chance of borrowing some of yours for a few weeks? :lol:
> 
> You certainly seem to be on the right path and I have no doubt if you continue in the same vane you will achieve all of your goals in the future :thumb:
> 
> Diet-wise you are doing great (I thought it was only me that liked Dandelion & Burdock btw) although I would say you should perhaps eat a little more given the amount of training you do. Easy for a fat git like me to say though
> 
> Anyway, all the best in your training and keep up the good work :thumb:


Welcome SOF, glad you could pop in here, although, you may regret it...just look at the others...started off sane, well balanced and look at them now...driven mad by the nonsense that goes on in the journal sometimes...although...yes i do like to report on the training and diet on a daily basis...so if it was all just training blogs...it would soon be boring :sleeping:

Anyway, fellow D & B lover, and theres not many of us...hope you pop in again and feel free to add anything...im always open to suggestions for improvement from all angles....

Cheers.... :thumb:


----------



## Double J

Ha, well if I appear sane at this stage that's a bonus; it's also not entirely accurate :lol:

Yes I will pop in again and if I can add anything constructive I will................... just don't hold your breath


----------



## Rykard

glad I'm not the only one who hates the january rush at gyms...

and there are a few of who like D&B - still need to try it with vodka though... weekend job..


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Alright Mrs 

Just having a catch up now iv had a chocka weekend so never had chance.

Was up your way yesterday up in the wilds didnt get home til late, you couldve done me tea 

Glad the elbows on the mend anyhow hun,workouts still looking good aswell.

Keep it up


----------



## Enjoy1

BigBarnBoy said:


> Alright Mrs
> 
> Just having a catch up now iv had a chocka weekend so never had chance.
> 
> Was up your way yesterday up in the wilds didnt get home til late, you couldve done me tea
> 
> Glad the elbows on the mend anyhow hun,workouts still looking good aswell.
> 
> Keep it up


Hey there, nice to see you again,

And btw, you had all you were gona get ,...nd u still want tea?? lol:laugh:


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Enjoy1 said:


> Hey there, nice to see you again,
> 
> And btw, you had all you were gona get ,...nd u still want tea?? lol:laugh:


Reload and refuel


----------



## Enjoy1

:clap:  Two big smilies today, cos thats how i feel.....had a brilliant day...for various reasons... but hey the gym was great today, back to going early when theres only a few silver movers and shakers in.... braw.....light shoulder session today...and loved it..

usual xtrainer warm up 10 mins

machine shoulder pull down 45k 1 x 10 and 4 x 8

arnold press warm up set with 7kg for 10 reps and then 8kg 4 x 10

bench lat flyes 5kg only supersetted with rear delt flyes 5kg both 10 reps for 4 sets

superman y-raises 5kg only 4 x 10 very difficult today did it straight at the back of above and they were killers..!!! nice tho..

dumbell shoulder press 8kg 5 x 10

close grip assisted pull up 4 x 10

abs- waist twist with weighter bar 2 x 50

decline hip raises 4 x 25

dumbell side bends with 10k each side 4 x 20

Nice little session i felt today.. not too heavy ..but shoulders coming on nicely...

Diet been ok...had a funny night last night...was still up at half 3 this am...lots of tummy pains but no sicknes or otherwise...wore off around 5am and went to bed. Late rise then and all felt ok. Dunno?

Today had porridge

pre-workout and apple and vpx shotgun (of course)

2 egg omelette when i came home from session

and dinner is going to be chicken breast casserole with lots of root veg and baked potato....

Hope you all had as equally a nice day as me!!!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Enjoy1

Hello all,

Nice leg session today..

Warm up ususal xtrainer

Used the incline leg press for the first time today usually go on the seated one but enjoyed it.

Incline leg press ...check me out....110kg..haha 5 x 10

Seated hamstring ext 35k 4 x 10

Seated ext 35k 4 x 10

Standing calf raise feet forward 4 plates 4 x 10

Standing calf raise one set feet inward one outward still 4 plates x 1 set of each

Also for the first time today, did smith machine squats but was shown a different way to do them..dont know if theyre called any particular thing tho but this is what i did- arms crossed over shoulder height holding bar to the front, elbows up to support and squat.

Only very light weight at 20k and did 4 x 20.

Walking lunges with 8k dumbells 4 x 20

Abs- swiss ball knee pull through 4x 20

double rope prayer crunches 4 x 15

Also the gym was really quiet so thought id try my first time at doing tricep dips on the bars instead of always on the assisted machine...and i managed to do 3 x 10. Kept my ankles crossed over but still found that my body tended to swing a bit...hence the rason i waited till the gym was quiet incase i looked like a nut job swinging about..by the end of the sets tho i was getting on better.

All in all a good leg session....will be feeling it in a couple of days i bet... :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Nice leg pressing. You'll have to pop round to my gym and try my leg press out:whistling:Pic in my journal.

Do more of those tricep dips. You'll get the hang of them and they are much more productive than the machine imo:thumbup1:


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> Nice leg pressing. You'll have to pop round to my gym and try my leg press out:whistling:Pic in my journal.
> 
> Do more of those tricep dips. You'll get the hang of them and they are much more productive than the machine imo:thumbup1:


 :beer: Im gona pop round and see wat your gyms looking like now......at least there wont be anyone swinging of stupid trx bands in front of you when your doing it...!! unless... dont tell me...wait till i look before i say anything else.. :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## Double J

Wow, I am tired just reading your last couple of workouts mg:

I have been very guilty of just lifting weights and nothing else for some time now usually for 12-15 sets at a time. When I read your workouts I realise how lazy I have become :blush:

You clearly have a fantastic work ethic and an awful lot of passion for this. Well done and long may it continue :thumb:

Oh and I totally agree about the dips - a great exercise and they'll quickly become second nature


----------



## Enjoy1

SON OF FRANK said:


> Wow, I am tired just reading your last couple of workouts mg:
> 
> I have been very guilty of just lifting weights and nothing else for some time now usually for 12-15 sets at a time. When I read your workouts I realise how lazy I have become :blush:
> 
> You clearly have a fantastic work ethic and an awful lot of passion for this. Well done and long may it continue :thumb:
> 
> Oh and I totally agree about the dips - a great exercise and they'll quickly become second nature


Thanks for the support, and yeah i hope i can maybe practice the dips a bit more and improve on the technique, i was thinking i was maybe not dipping low enuf but was told i was doin it ok...and as for the swaying ...im hoping again practice makes perfect.. cheers .. :beer:


----------



## Rykard

Damn girl - another great session - you've got me thinking of doing it properly again......


----------



## Enjoy1

Rykard said:


> Damn girl - another great session - you've got me thinking of doing it properly again......


 :thumb :Yes, im liking that idea......go for it Ryks....makes me  anyway.......


----------



## Rykard

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb :Yes, im liking that idea......go for it Ryks....makes me  anyway.......


my only worry is that it will affect my badminton.. but then I'm not as strong as I want to be yet anyway... thinks.......


----------



## Rykard

woke with a really sore throat this morning - been getting steadily worse all week... on a plus point played pretty well last night and didn't lose a game and managed to last really well - and am not achy at all this morning..

don't know if I will train at lunch - see how I feel..

breakfast - smoked salmon and *2* poached eggs

have a great day folks - only 1 day to the weekend..


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Rykard said:


> woke with a really sore throat this morning - been getting steadily worse all week... on a plus point played pretty well last night and didn't lose a game and managed to last really well - and am not achy at all this morning..
> 
> don't know if I will train at lunch - see how I feel..
> 
> breakfast - smoked salmon and *2* poached eggs
> 
> have a great day folks - only 1 day to the weekend..


Someones not woke up by 9.30am :lol:

Were you looking for your own journal Ryk? :whistling:


----------



## Rykard

had two screens open ... no feeling [email protected] with the throat... :death: there isn't an icon for dork lol


----------



## Rob68

BigBarnBoy said:


> Someones not woke up by 9.30am :lol:
> 
> Were you looking for your own journal Ryk? :whistling:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Enjoy1

Hello all,

Not had access to a pc for a couple of days hence the lack of decent input here....thank goodness says some of ya...give yer earholes a rest from the constant ramblings....:laugh: anyway im back...

So Thursday was a rest day anyhoo so id nowt to report...except .....oooh did a bit of clothes shopping ...just wonderful...spent too much...

Friday did a bit of back and bis...

Cross trainer warm up 10 mins...

Lat pulldowns short bar...45kg sets of 12 reps - 6 to front 6 behind head... x 4 sets

Upright rowing 30kg - 4 x 12

Single arm row 10k and 14kg 4 x 12 each side

T-bar seated row 25kg 4 x 12

Cable pulldown machine 45kg 4 x 12

Bicep barbell curls 10kg only 5 x 15

Bicep high cable curls 15kg each side 4 x 12

Bicep dumbell hammer curls 8kg 4 x 12

Abs- decline hip raises 3 x 25

Diet been good, no deviation really, had a couple of steaks over the last 3 nights , ya know when you just NEED a steak...and nothing else will do..i get that quite a lot...:laugh: expensive tastes though..

Today, having a rest day, and planning on having a takeaway tonight...always always end up getting the same thing,...just chicken tikka....cant help it....dont like the thought of their sauces all full of fat and cream.....well i do really but would have to work the butt off afterwards and its just not worth it..!! Have a great weekend all, whatever you get up to....enjoy!!! xx


----------



## Double J

Another decent session in the gym there I see 

Clothes shopping :thumb:

Steak :thumb:

Takeaway tonight :thumb:

Sounds like the rest of my weekend tbh :tongue: - treat myself to a nice steak most weekends and am with you on the Indian takeaway too. Not had one so far in 2012 but that is going to change tonight  I, however, will be going for my curly tail badge though and mine will be chicken tikka starter, tandoori mixed grill, keema nan and a madras sauce.......oh and boiled rice too. Washed down with a glass of red wine I think :beer:

I have Ben & Jerrys Ice Cream in the fridge too so that may also be demolished at some point :rolleye:

Does your takeaway do a sashlick dish? Basically like an Indian chicken kebab, so lots of chicken, peppers and onions; might be a "healthy alternative? 

Have a great weekend yourself too :bounce:


----------



## Double J

Oops I had no idea I had used that many smilies in my post. Sorry hun


----------



## Rykard

hmm indian takeaway sounds like an interesting idea...

all women shop and all women have expensive taste - my oh uses any excuse lol

I really need to get mt self a large steak for next week..


----------



## flinty90

Hope my baby is still doing well in here, oh and i havent dont that deed Enjoy ... i am going to stick with it for longer i must have been having a off day XXX


----------



## Enjoy1

SON OF FRANK said:


> Another decent session in the gym there I see
> 
> Clothes shopping :thumb:
> 
> Steak :thumb:
> 
> Takeaway tonight :thumb:
> 
> Sounds like the rest of my weekend tbh :tongue: - treat myself to a nice steak most weekends and am with you on the Indian takeaway too. Not had one so far in 2012 but that is going to change tonight  I, however, will be going for my curly tail badge though and mine will be chicken tikka starter, tandoori mixed grill, keema nan and a madras sauce.......oh and boiled rice too. Washed down with a glass of red wine I think :beer:
> 
> I have Ben & Jerrys Ice Cream in the fridge too so that may also be demolished at some point :rolleye:
> 
> Does your takeaway do a sashlick dish? Basically like an Indian chicken kebab, so lots of chicken, peppers and onions; might be a "healthy alternative?
> 
> Have a great weekend yourself too :bounce:


He he ....yer talking to the queen of smilies and especially :001_tt2: depending on my mood... not had sashlik...will look for it tho...i just get the chicken tikka main and pick out the peppers onions and chicken, and wee spoon of the sauce, no rice though.. but wft is curly tail badge?? mixed grill..mmmm love the lamb but the chicken in that comes on the bone...bleurgh..!! and ben and jerrys....wats your preferred flavour...love the chunky monkey..!!! stop with the ice cream, might have to go get some now...and you love the red wine...oooh baby where you been..?? hope you enjoy every last bit of it.....!!

 :001_tt2:


----------



## Enjoy1

flinty90 said:


> Hope my baby is still doing well in here, oh and i havent dont that deed Enjoy ... i am going to stick with it for longer i must have been having a off day XXX


 :001_tt2: :001_tt2:

Hello babez, im still going strong as u can see, the back got an awesome going over yesterday and i feel im getting strength gains going great just now...

the deed - well babe thats your iron strength coming through, you can do anything you set that mind on hun...am sure of that...keep strong , im watching ya!! :tt2: :tt2:xxx


----------



## Double J

Enjoy1 said:


> He he ....yer talking to the queen of smilies and especially :001_tt2: depending on my mood... not had sashlik...will look for it tho...i just get the chicken tikka main and pick out the peppers onions and chicken, and wee spoon of the sauce, no rice though.. but wft is curly tail badge?? mixed grill..mmmm love the lamb but the chicken in that comes on the bone...bleurgh..!! and ben and jerrys....wats your preferred flavour...love the chunky monkey..!!! stop with the ice cream, might have to go get some now...and you love the red wine...oooh baby where you been..?? hope you enjoy every last bit of it.....!!
> 
> :001_tt2:


That's ok then; I'll carry on then :tt2: 

Curly tail badge = I am a pig :smartass: With you on the bone bit - much prefer it without but I do enjoy the different flavours of the meat in the mixed grill.

The Ben & Jerrys I have is called half baked - chocolate & vanilla ice cream with fudge brownies, chocolate chips and cookie dough I think. Sainsburys often seem to have it on offer and I really struggle to avoid it every time! I don't have a firm favourite but any from that one, phish food, fossil fuel and..yes...Chunky Monkey will do nicely :thumbup1:

Yes I don't mind the odd glass or two of red wine I must admit; purely for the health benefits of course 

Where have I been..?? Ha ha, probably best not to clog up your journal with that stuff. It's very boring tbh 

I have no doubt I will enjoy tonight's feast; hope you have a good one too and bet you end up eating ice cream in the near future :lol:


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all,

Again without a laptop for a wee while but here i am again....

Saturday was indeed a rest day with an Indian takeaway as planned..

Sunday for lack of anything else i trained my favourite ....shoulders....

Warm up as ususal,

Smith machine shoulder press and behind neck press 4 x 10 each

Arnold dumbell press 4 x 10

Delt lateral raises small movement light weights 6kg 4 x 10 supersetted with seated rear delt flyes 6kg 4 x 10

Front delt raises 6kg 4 x 10

Dumbell shoulder press 4 x 10

Standing delt flyes 4 x 10

Trained a bit of tris-

tricep kickback 9kg dumbells 4 x 15

tricep pulldown double rope 20kg 4 x 15

tricep v-bar pulldown 20kg 4 x 15

Arms wasted.....no abs.

Monday trained chest and a bit of bis

Warmup as usual on x-trainer

Incline press with 15kg barbell only 4 x 20

Bench press with 15kg barbell only 4 x 20

Incilne dumbell flyes 10kg 4 x 10

flat dumbell flyes 10k 4 x 10

Concentration curls 7kg only 4 x 10 each side

t-bar cable curl 15kg 4 x 10

abs- bosu situps with med ball 2 x 50

russian twist with med ball 4x 25

hip raises 4 x 25

weighted waist twists 2 x 50

Diet been ok... discovered that Alpro the people who make lovely soya milk now do a milk drink made out of nuts...got both the hazelnut one and the almond one...very tasty indeed....and today i mixed my chocolate protein powder into the hazelnut one...absolutely deeeelicioussss....will be having that again...check it out..

Cheers :beer:


----------



## Rykard

good workouts. I'm inspired..


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey peeps, how's everyone doing? Not a lot going on in here today. Been for physio on the elbow today and she has referred me for injection at the start of next week. Aparently, this should give me good pain relief, downside...no training on it for ten days? What...I'm having a panic attack at the thought of it.....


----------



## Guest

Enjoy1 said:


> Hey peeps, how's everyone doing? Not a lot going on in here today. Been for physio on the elbow today and she has referred me for injection at the start of next week. Aparently, this should give me good pain relief, downside...no training on it for ten days? What...I'm having a panic attack at the thought of it.....


10 days!! Noooooooo!!

Sneak back in on day 9 

Apart from the dodgy elbow, hope all is well?!

*side note (still only up to page 16)


----------



## Mingster

Good and bad news combined eh? Can you still do some leg work and cardio? Hope things get sorted out for you hon and you get back to stirring your porridge properly soon.


----------



## Rykard

that doesn't sound good, what did you actually do to your elbow?

can you work around it or is even lifting plates to load the machines no good?

At least you'll have a nice rest.....


----------



## Double J

Sorry to hear about the lay off due to the elbow. As said, you can still do cardio and/or leg work to keep you ticking over in the meantime 

Had an Indian takeaway myself as intended along with Ben & Jerrys and red wine. Good job I live in a bungalow as I would have struggled to make it up the stairs after that lot :lol:

Good find with the Alpro; I use that myself when I can (ie when I shop at Sainsburys  ) and the flavoured ones sound good. Where did you get it from? Can't say I have seen it round here but I only shop at 2 places usually.

Keep positive hun, the 10 days will be over in no time and then you should be pain free - hurrah :beer:


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all, still on my Android so not so full of crap as would normally be in here...I've been struggling the last couple of months with lateral epichondylitis:and get flare ups..I'm trying to stay off the codeine, makes me quite sleepy now...lol...so hoping come Monday to get good pain relief from the injection, let the elbow rest and get right back to it...I can just blast core, legs and cardio to keep me going with my gym fix...not had the Ben an jerrys ....yet....had a huge hankering for a doorstep slice of toast and dundee marmalade...so....tummy quite happy now...mmmmm trained legs today...leg press up to 110kg...I'm happy with that...its a on for me...hope your all good...xxx


----------



## flinty90

well done on that press chick that pretty impressive .. hope you get your pain sorted out chick nothing worse than having niggling pains and flare ups messing with progress...

anyway im sure you will be back on it and your still moving forward so thats all great babe ...

keep it up you know im behind ya all the way XXXXXXXX


----------



## Rykard

hope it's sorted soon, nothing worse than not being able to train or play a sport ( i was out for 3 months with my shoulder) .. keep coming back we'll keep you focussed..


----------



## Enjoy1

Alright everyone,

Not a bad training session today,

Back and bis whilst i still can do them....albeit reduced reps..

Warm up 10 mins cross trainer

Short bar pulldowns warm up set 40kg 1 x 12 (6 front/6 behind head)

then 45kg 4 x 8

Single arm row 14kg 4 x 8 each side

low cable row 35kg 4 x 10

lat pulldown cable machine 45kg 4 x 8

bicep barbell curls 4 x 15

bicep concentration curls 7kg only 4 x 10 each side

high bicep cable curl 10kg 1 x 10

then 15kg 3 x 8

abs- extended bosu situp with med ball 4 x 25

squats 15kg barbell only 4 x 20 to finish

So not too bad, tried to take it a bit easier on the elbow and seems not too bad for now.. diet been ok..oh yeah except for the home baked lemon and raspberry muffin i had to eat..for quality control you understand...  :laugh:

Hope your all well and thanks to all for your continuing support ...it is appreciated.. :beer:

(and oh yeah SOF- Sainsburys is the place for the hazlenut soya milk...yummy) :thumbup1:


----------



## Double J

Thought you were told to rest for 10 days - are you always so disobedient? :whistling:

Nice workout again though and nice baking too by the sounds of it; you admit to eating one - surely you made a few, what about the rest then eh? :tongue:

Have to say I have only ever seen the non-flavoured one in the Sainsburys near me, it is a relatively small one though so they probably don't carry the full range? Typical, it sounds heavenly too :sad:


----------



## Enjoy1

Moi, disobedient..... :rolleye: nah.. once the injections done on Monday...i cant do any upper body at all....so trying to fit what i can in ..and what the elbow will allow...until then...  them muffins are sitting on the worktop...alookin right at me...no....well...maybe one more... :thumb:


----------



## Double J

Ah, sorry I didn't realise the lay off was post injection, my bad.

Ha, one more won't kill you; you seem to have excellent will power from what I can see, mine did a runner a long time ago but I'm trying my best now :innocent:

It's when you wash it down with red wine and Ben & Jerrys like I would.............(I mean used to  ) you should start worrying


----------



## Enjoy1

Hi all, still no laptop hence shortened journal posts....no injection as planned...hit some transport difficulties so resceduled. Trained chest and tris today, added in hiit again half hour pre workout have gained a couple of pounds and just feeling 'fat# nearly killed me tho...lol..hope you are all good...xxx


----------



## Rick89

good to see training hard as usual hun x


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Hey lady 

Just back after going awol for abit and having a catch up..looking great cept for the pains..really hope you get sorted sometime soon..theres nothing worse than injuries niggling on an on..

Anyhow im back on your case now lady 

Take it easy x


----------



## Double J

Good to see you're still going well on the training front.

If you ever need any reassurance on feeling fat pop into my journal; you'll feel anorexic in seconds by comparison :lol:

It seems you can't do smileys at the moment, I can :tongue: :001_tt2:


----------



## Mingster

Couple of pounds sounds fine. Don't let your head start playing funny games with you. All will be back on track before you know it:thumbup1:


----------



## Enjoy1

SON OF FRANK said:


> Good to see you're still going well on the training front.
> 
> If you ever need any reassurance on feeling fat pop into my journal; you'll feel anorexic in seconds by comparison :lol
> 
> It seems you can't do smileys at the moment, I can :tongue: :001_tt2: [/
> 
> QUOTE]  missing ma smilies....thanks for rubbing it in.....LOL


----------



## Double J

> missing ma smilies....thanks for rubbing it in.....LOL


Sorry I didn't mean to :innocent:  :surrender: :no:

 :devil2: :lol:


----------



## Rykard

FAT???????????????????????????????? :nono:

wish I was as fat as you ..

good on the training - do you have a rescheduled appointment for the injection?


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all, trained today..back and bis....ooh I love a good back session...oh yeah and still doing half hour hiit pre workout...treadmill 3 and 3 at 7 kph and 11 kph..just enuf to get a glow on...take care y'all..xx


----------



## Enjoy1

hiya, good training session today..I was gona hav a rest day as I was meeting a friend for a nandos lunch..but managed to squeeze in a half hour hiit session followed by legs...oh yeah and a wee sunbed session keeping the nice hue still...hope u all had a great day xxx and nandos was braw...butterfly chicken fillets with sweet potatoe mash....mmmm happy happy x


----------



## Rykard

haven't had nandos in ages, will have to try the one that has opened 1 1/2 miles away....

you are really good at fitting these little sessions in aren't you..


----------



## Double J

Enjoy1 said:


> hiya, good training session today..I was gona hav a rest day as I was meeting a friend for a nandos lunch..but managed to squeeze in a half hour hiit session followed by legs...oh yeah and a wee sunbed session keeping the nice hue still...hope u all had a great day xxx and nandos was braw...butterfly chicken fillets with sweet potatoe mash....mmmm happy happy x


Braw means nice right?? 

"I was gonna have a rest day" lol, not sure you know the meaning do ya? Fantastic training ethic you have hun, you really do.

Pleased to hear you had a good day; believe it or not I have only ever been to Nandos once (nearest one is 25 miles away) and when I got there it was full so I ended up in the nearby Burger King instead :sad: Typical for me :lol:

Personally, not had my greatest day ever but hey ho that's life sometimes and overall am doing ok and still on track so that's the main thing 

Anyway, you just keep going as you are hun - you're doing great :bounce:


----------



## Enjoy1

Right, hands up...sneaky rest day today, im planning on blasting it tomorrow before a night out.... and am guessing i probably wont be up to it on Saturday morning...lol :laugh:

So not a lot to write up today...havnt written much about the diet apart from the nandos yesterday but im pulling back a bit on the carb intake after gaining a couple of pounds ...ive never been sure how acurate them multi function scales are but they are telling me im now 15.8%bf which im not liking...much rather be nearer to the 15%..hence the increased hiit and carb cut back...we will see what happens after a couple of weeks... chances are i will drop it again quite quick, i did last time... 

So, diet today

Porridge, white tea (cant stand the green tea too bitter but the white much more like a regular cuppa with all the benefits of the green tea)

Lunch- two duck eggs and one small slice of wholemeal toast, banana

snack- rice cake

Dinner - chicken and steak with fahita seasoning, onions and homemade salsa...

You should really try and get to nandos - i will be back...the chicken fillets with hot sauce...oh yeah ...bring em on!!!!

Hope you all had a nice day.....

:beer:

xx


----------



## Enjoy1

:laugh:Omg, Rob was just talking about people watchin in the gym and i just got reminded of someone i saw the other day.. now am not knocking them because at least hes in there trying to do something, but i couldnt help but smile like a nut job to myself at him, i swear i was looking around for his accompanying appropriate adult...jesus...im sorry if im describing you but ffs..it was funny....dya remember the Mr Muscle advert, skinny guy, big black glasses? well that was this persons double., and the outfit - very retro- shell suit, towelling headband with matching wrist bands, and to top it..a bum bag with his tape player in it...oh lord i thought id stepped into the 80.s... his workout i couldnt stop staring when he started to warm up pre smith machine bench presses, he was doing some kind of ninja kung fu moves and making the noises to himself...dont get me started on the bench presses....my sides are sore just recalling all this...next chapter soon..cant wait till hes back in...AAHHH people watching...doncha just love it....


----------



## Double J

A rest day!? And on Saturday :w00t: You're clearly slacking hun :tongue:

Got to say am loving your food choices; duck eggs, steak & chicken with onions, sounds heavenly. Am sure you'll be absolutely fine on the bf front, wish I was 15% I must say 

Yeah I will definitely make the effort to get to Nando's - chicken fillets and hot sauce is right up my street 

Just keep doing what you are doing; if it isn't broke don't fix it springs to mind in your case :2guns:


----------



## Rob68

Enjoy1 said:


> :laugh:Omg, Rob was just talking about people watchin in the gym and i just got reminded of someone i saw the other day.. now am not knocking them because at least hes in there trying to do something, but i couldnt help but smile like a nut job to myself at him, i swear i was looking around for his accompanying appropriate adult...jesus...im sorry if im describing you but ffs..it was funny....dya remember the Mr Muscle advert, skinny guy, big black glasses? well that was this persons double., and the outfit - very retro- shell suit, towelling headband with matching wrist bands, and to top it..a bum bag with his tape player in it...oh lord i thought id stepped into the 80.s... his workout i couldnt stop staring when he started to warm up pre smith machine bench presses, he was doing some kind of ninja kung fu moves and making the noises to himself...dont get me started on the bench presses....my sides are sore just recalling all this...next chapter soon..cant wait till hes back in...AAHHH people watching...doncha just love it....


I see BBB has joined your gym :whistling: ................................. :lol:


----------



## Rykard

omg !!! a rest day ( with a sneaky 1/2 hr of HIIT stuck in ?)


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all how are you doing? Trained today...we half hour hiit treadmill and a lovely blast of shoulders and traps...just loving the seated face pull..really feelvthe traps growing almost rep by rep  diet been spot on sofar..out with the girls tonight...many gin and slimlines and Indian meal...chicken tikka here i come...oh yeah...have a good weekend all....xxx


----------



## flinty90

Enjoy1 said:


> Hey all how are you doing? Trained today...we half hour hiit treadmill and a lovely blast of shoulders and traps...just loving the seated face pull..really feelvthe traps growing almost rep by rep  diet been spot on sofar..out with the girls tonight...many gin and slimlines and Indian meal...chicken tikka here i come...oh yeah...have a good weekend all....xxx


im shivering still with delight lol XX


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all, gmorning....well had a well and truly cheat of a cheat night....nice chicken tikka and managed to be forced into drinking red wine, 3 girls, 3 bottles of shiraz equals....how much!!! Rest day today, pj's and telly...not so much rest as recovery...lol..hope your all good xxx


----------



## Mingster

Enjoy1 said:


> Hey all, gmorning....well had a well and truly cheat of a cheat night....nice chicken tikka and managed to be forced into drinking red wine, 3 girls, 3 bottles of shiraz equals....how much!!! Rest day today, pj's and telly...not so much rest as recovery...lol..hope your all good xxx


Drunken bum:beer: :thumbup1: Should help the vascularity once the throbbing head wears off.... :innocent:


----------



## Rykard

glad you had a good night - a cheat day is always good for you .


----------



## Enjoy1

Recovery going nicely, huge bowl of porridge that would served daddy bear adequately.....helps to soak up some of that residual nastiness from the red wine..:laugh:xx


----------



## flinty90

glad you had a good night babe, i hope you behaved lol... enjoy your rest day chick you deffo deserve it XXX


----------



## Double J

Nice cheat night there hun 

Coincidentally I was forced into downing a bottle of red wine last night too 

Am sure the R & R will do you good and don't forget red wine IS good for you (maybe not a bottle at a time though  )

Hope you have a great weekend :beer:


----------



## Enjoy1

flinty90 said:


> glad you had a good night babe, i hope you behaved lol... enjoy your rest day chick you deffo deserve it XXX


Thanks hun, total rest day - and totally unlike me...pj's the WHOLE day!!!...a wee afternoon nap and homemade chilli now for tea...

Back on it tomorrow tho!! Hoping to do some more hiit and chest/tris....bring it on.

Have a good weekend glo....xxx


----------



## flinty90

yummy . home made chilli and still in your PJ's wow im coming to live at your house babe lol XXX

have a great session tomorrow xx


----------



## Rykard

Enjoy1 said:


> homemade chilli now for tea...


sounds like you should post up the recipe....


----------



## Mingster

Rykard said:


> sounds like you should post up the recipe....


....and the pyjamas.... :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> ....and the pyjamas.... :whistling:


oh yeah.. email address sent to enjoy as we speak lol X


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> oh yeah.. email address sent to enjoy as we speak lol X


I don't wear pyjama's.... :confused1:


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> I don't wear pyjama's.... :confused1:


lol i dont want to see you in them you twonk i meant i will send my address to enjoy for her pics in pj;s lol

i hope there them sex ones with the short bottoms lol silky aswell !!!


----------



## Enjoy1

flinty90 said:


> lol i dont want to see you in them you twonk i meant i will send my address to enjoy for her pics in pj;s lol
> 
> i hope there them sex ones with the short bottoms lol silky aswell !!!


:no::laugh: Now ive got an image of Ming in silky short pyjama bottoms...pmsl....pics of that one please...:laugh:


----------



## Mingster

Enjoy1 said:


> :no::laugh: Now ive got an image of Ming in silky short pyjama bottoms...pmsl....pics of that one please...:laugh:


I'm open to anything with the right persuasion.... :innocent:

And I'm sure Flints said he would send his e-mail cos he would enjoy seeing pics of me in pyjamas:confused1:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Enjoy1

Ahh back to it today after yesterdays marathon jammy wearing session ...lol...

Trained today- started with hiit- changed onto the cross trainer tho as now my knee is starting to niggle on the treadmill around the 25 min mark...

Anyway then on the chest and tris -

Smith machine chest press 20k 1 x 10 then 30kg 3 x 10

Incline press 20k 4 x 10

Incline dumbell flyes 10kg 4 x 10

Cable crossover 7.5kg 4 x 10

Chest press machine 30kg 1 x 10 and 3 x 8

Double rope pulldown 15kg 4 x 10

V-bar pulldown 20kg 4 x 10

Skull crushers weighted e-z bar only 3 x 10

tricep dumbell kickback 8kg 4 x 10

abs- hanging leg raises 4 x 15

decline hip raises 3 x 25

Done... diet today been spot on unless you count a honey and oat nature valley bar post workout- i was starving and going straight to do some shopping so had one in my bag...mmmm did till i got home and had some of the leftover chilli from last night...tastes better for some reason second day...yummy. Roast beef for tea and some green beans to with it..

Hope you all had a good weekend...

D-day for the elbow tomorrow- one injection = 4/5 weeks pain free...oh yeah bring it on...

Cheers for now.. :thumb:


----------



## Rykard

good going - watch that knee though you don't want to break something else..

glad the elbow will be sorted tomorrow.


----------



## Tassotti

Elbow, knee...You're falling to pieces lady


----------



## Rob68

Hope all has gone well with the injection kidda,but that dont mean you can go back to wearing your jammy`s :thumb:


----------



## Rykard

how did it go?


----------



## Enjoy1

Hello all,

Had a lovely session today ,...back and bis .... hit them hard and heavy.

Great news is injection done..no crying... injected corticosteroids and local anaesthetic just incase i was a woos, and doc says rest for 48 hours and no heavy stuff for 7 days....oh yes just the 7.....

Says that should give good pain relief until i can properly strengthen it.....back to full strength in a week...cant believe it...!!! At long last a light at the end...tf for that...

and the back session was awesome...no pre workout loopy juice left today and only ordered it last night...gona try the warrior rage stuff..not had it before should be here tomorrow...in saying that had a cup of real coffee just before my session and felt ok...still good weights increased on lat pulldown and low row..so maybes i just wasted my cash on that pre w/o???

Anyways, hope you are all well and training hard....

Oh yeah, bought a bell to ring when i need served...and the jammies are on..lol:lol:

Luvsya....:laugh:xx


----------



## flinty90

well done babe, proud of you lol.. took that injection like a man pmsl ... well a woman ...

still training hard here chick. i got to make sure i do to keep up with you lol... your like a fcukin animal just lately , ripping it to bits chick..

love it XXXX


----------



## Enjoy1

flinty90 said:


> well done babe, proud of you lol.. took that injection like a man pmsl ... well a woman ...
> 
> still training hard here chick. i got to make sure i do to keep up with you lol... your like a fcukin animal just lately , ripping it to bits chick..
> 
> love it XXXX


:beer:Thanks hun, just wait till next Monday till im really back to full on strength.....bang!!!..rippin it to bits right enuf....cant wait..xxx oh yeah and :tt2:


----------



## flinty90

Enjoy1 said:


> :beer:Thanks hun, just wait till next Monday till im really back to full on strength.....bang!!!..rippin it to bits right enuf....cant wait..xxx oh yeah and :tt2:


your licking my beard again hahaha., but dont worry it will make ya grow :whistling:XX


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Enjoy1 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Had a lovely session today ,...back and bis .... hit them hard and heavy.
> 
> Great news is injection done..no crying... injected corticosteroids and local anaesthetic just incase i was a woos, and doc says rest for 48 hours and no heavy stuff for 7 days....oh yes just the 7.....
> 
> Says that should give good pain relief until i can properly strengthen it.....back to full strength in a week...cant believe it...!!! At long last a light at the end...tf for that...
> 
> and the back session was awesome...no pre workout loopy juice left today and only ordered it last night...gona try the warrior rage stuff..not had it before should be here tomorrow...in saying that had a cup of real coffee just before my session and felt ok...still good weights increased on lat pulldown and low row..so maybes i just wasted my cash on that pre w/o???
> 
> Anyways, hope you are all well and training hard....
> 
> Oh yeah, bought a bell to ring when i need served...and the jammies are on..lol:lol:
> 
> Luvsya....:laugh:xx


Top stuff with the injection partner...well done you.

Pretty awesome to finally see abit of an end to it all 

Just make sure you take it easy for the 7 days i know what your like..you need tying down :rolleye:


----------



## Enjoy1

Morning all,

Having a bit of a rest so far today, im waiting in for my bbw order arriving so no gym....well maybe a wee treadmill sesh in the evening !!..  On a good note, the elbow was just braw all night, never wakened me once..what a difference ..happy happy enjoy xx:thumb:


----------



## Rykard

that is really positive news..


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Enjoy1 said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Having a bit of a rest so far today, im waiting in for my bbw order arriving so no gym....well maybe a wee treadmill sesh in the evening !!..  On a good note, the elbow was just braw all night, never wakened me once..what a difference ..happy happy enjoy xx:thumb:


Awesome news hun good for you 

Now stop dossing and go back to work :lol: :lol:

Unless your just going to keep knocking me food up for when I drive past..then your allowed


----------



## Enjoy1

BigBarnBoy said:


> Awesome news hun good for you
> 
> Now stop dossing and go back to work :lol: :lol:
> 
> Unless your just going to keep knocking me food up for when I drive past..then your allowed


Back to work next week, sorry hun, no more goodies for you as you pass by....:laugh:


----------



## Enjoy1

:bounce: :bounce: Still bouncing yet, all i can say is warrior rage...oh yeah!! legal highs....:laugh: wow

Did eventually haul myself out to the gym and trained....no, no upper body at all im a good girl and doing wat im told for now anyway....decided to do a short workout and minimum i felt i could do..

Did some great cardio on the bike , pedalled like a demon..for half an hour, felt brilliant..

Then did some squats.. only lifted a 15kg barbell to keep strain on the elbow to a minimum and felt ok...4 sets 0f 25

walking lunges with 7kg dumbells 4 x 25

then abs:

extended bosu situps with 9k med ball 4 x 25

weighted bar standing waist twist 4 x 50

decline hip raises 4 x 25

russian twist with 9k med ball 4 x 50

and that was all....still took me and hour and a half all in so felt that was enough for now...

hoping to hit legs along with cardio tomorrow...bring on the rage....!!!:laugh:

Hope you all had a good valentines day....with much :wub:xx


----------



## Enjoy1

Hiya, today still doing wat am told, staying off upper body. Trained half hour hard cardio onvthe bike followed by legs...calf raises standing and seated, ham curls, leg press, abs..extended situps on bosu 3 x 50. Much of the same tmrw i feel. Made my own protein bars today...yummy...x


----------



## flinty90

Enjoy1 said:


> Hiya, today still doing wat am told, staying off upper body. Trained half hour hard cardio onvthe bike followed by legs...calf raises standing and seated, ham curls, leg press, abs..extended situps on bosu 3 x 50. Much of the same tmrw i feel. Made my own protein bars today...yummy...x


did they say owt about me staying off your upper body chick lol XXXXX

yummy home made prote bars , nice XX


----------



## Enjoy1

flinty90 said:


> did they say owt about me staying off your upper body chick lol XXXXX
> 
> yummy home made prote bars , nice XX


  Haha they didn't say I couldn't have a second party involved ...just about to try them protein bars...xxx


----------



## Rykard

Enjoy1 said:


> Hiya, today still doing wat am told, staying off upper body. Trained half hour hard cardio onvthe bike followed by legs...calf raises standing and seated, ham curls, leg press, abs..extended situps on bosu 3 x 50. Much of the same tmrw i feel. Made my own protein bars today...yummy...x


glad you're staying off the upper body (doing as you're told lol)

what's the protein bar recipe?


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all,

Another good enough session , well as good as it can be without doing some real training...

Cardio blasted again- bike for 30 mins, had a lovely little glow on ...

then wanted to concentrate on abs today but managed to do a wee bit of a squat session too...

only 20kg barbell and did 5 x 20 squats....burnin..!!

abs- bosu weighted situps 4 x 25

prayer position abs curls 4 x 25

russian twists with med ball 4 x 50

waist twists with weighted bar 4 x 50

decline sit ups 4 x 25

and thats all i done today....

Diet today-

Porridge, coffee and supps as- msm, krill oil caps, cissus, flaxseed oil,

no lunch

pre workout- warrior rage, post workout gaspari myoprotein,

dinner- sirloin steak, green beans, and grilled tomatoes, fruit salad- mango, pineapple, grapes, blueberries, melon.

Not had any of my protein bars today- oh and by the way heres how i make it-

In a pan two huge tablespoon of crunchy peanut butter and around 4 tablespoons of honey, heat until soft and melty, add one cup of oatmeal and two large scoops of your protein powder, mix and put in baking tray in fridge till set...lovely... dont know what macros it calculates to - i just eat it...!!  

Hope your all good....

xx


----------



## Rykard

I used to love doing loads of squats quads used to blow up like balloons...


----------



## Rob68

Enjoy1 said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Having a bit of a rest so far today, *im waiting in for my bbw order arriving so no gym.*...well maybe a wee treadmill sesh in the evening !!..  On a good note, the elbow was just braw all night, never wakened me once..what a difference ..happy happy enjoy xx:thumb:


Why have you ordered a big breasted woman ? :whistling: ............................................. 

Hope your well kidda


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Enjoy1 said:


> Back to work next week, sorry hun, no more goodies for you as you pass by....:laugh:


Gutted :thumbdown: :no: ah well il call past your work..though i dont think the food in theres gonna be that good :laugh:

Have a good weekend hun 



Rob68 said:


> Why have you ordered a big breasted woman ? :whistling: .............................................
> 
> Hope your well kidda


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

experienced in that department :rolleye:


----------



## Enjoy1

BigBarnBoy said:


> Gutted :thumbdown: :no: ah well il call past your work..though i dont think the food in theres gonna be that good :laugh:
> 
> Have a good weekend hun
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> experienced in that department :rolleye:


Shall i book us a table in the canteen then? lol........see you there....:laugh:

Hope everybodys doing good this weekend,

Yesterday trained-- ususal half hour hard going cardio on the bike followed by a bit of legs.... calf raises seated and standing,

leg press 4 x 10,

20kg barbell lunges 4 x 20

20kg barbell squats 4 x 20

And that was all ..... did finish off with a lovely relaxing sunbed...still sporting a fair colour only topping up once a week...

Diet , back to taking a protein shake post workout which seems to be throwing off all of my appetite....eating no lunch now but still managing dinner which last night was a grilled chicken fillet and a grilled tomato...

Going to have a rest day today i think, totally depends on how bored i am...may go do a bit of cardio...you see there is that decorating that needs done...was thinking of painting in the hall.....and if i could avoid getting started by going for a session... :rolleye:

Have a good weekend everyone...watever you get up to...xx


----------



## Enjoy1

Morning all,

Yes, decorating duly done yesterday, the hall is finished now just the stairs to do...:no: but that wont be soon.....!!

Just getting ready for the gym, cardio, legs and abs for a week has certainly paid dividends, even if i have to say it myself.....dropped a bit of body fat...and a couple of pounds, much leaner, tighter and defined all over....couldnt keep that up all the time tho!!!...back to some sort of upper body for real next week woohoo!!!....gona try doing a bit of light shoulders today...after the cardio....keep you posted as to how that goes...have to say though, was a bit sore last night after 3 hours of weilding that paint brush...

Catcha soon all...


----------



## Loveleelady

Enjoy1 said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Yes, decorating duly done yesterday, the hall is finished now just the stairs to do...:no: but that wont be soon.....!!
> 
> Just getting ready for the gym, cardio, legs and abs for a week has certainly paid dividends, even if i have to say it myself.....dropped a bit of body fat...and a couple of pounds, much leaner, tighter and defined all over....couldnt keep that up all the time tho!!!...back to some sort of upper body for real next week woohoo!!!....gona try doing a bit of light shoulders today...after the cardio....keep you posted as to how that goes...have to say though, was a bit sore last night after 3 hours of weilding that paint brush...
> 
> Catcha soon all...


very inspiring, love your attitude


----------



## Mingster

You need a handyman


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> You need a handyman


Volunteering???? lol....got an extra paintbrush...:laugh:


----------



## Mingster

Enjoy1 said:


> Volunteering???? lol....got an extra paintbrush...:laugh:


I come at a cost. I'm not cheap to feed


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> I come at a cost. I'm not cheap to feed


:laugh:Aye ive seen what you can put away in a day....my entire weekly shopping.....ermmmm ..maybes no then...:laugh:


----------



## Mingster

:crying:

Rejected again....:sad:

Time for a comfort snack:whistling: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> :crying:
> 
> Rejected again....:sad:
> 
> Time for a comfort snack:whistling: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol:No not rejected ya wee monkey....just bring your own packed lunch, ya know, that artic truck with the doors burstin off...:laugh: and what does your comfort snack consist off?? - x....


----------



## Enjoy1

Good session today,

15mins cardio on bike,

Trained mostly shoulders but threw in a bit of tris to mix up the split ...keeping shoulders light today just to see how the elbow fairs , during training nothing at all and now two hours post workout still fine...

Shoulder anrnie press with 8kg dumbells 5 x 10

then did triple set or it is mega sets?? i dont know-

with only 5kg dumbells did:-

shoulder press x 10

side lateral raise x 10

rear delts flyes x 10

all back to back sets with no rest between the three and total of 4 of these triple sets.

pulldown cable machine at 40kg 4 x 10

rear lat pulldowns 35kg only 4 x 10

tricep double rope pulldown 20kg 4 x 10

tricep pulldown v-bar 15kg 4 x 10

tricep 7kg dumbell kickbacks 4 x 12

abs:-

Prayer position crunch 4 x 20

russian twist with 9k med ball 3 x 25

decline sit ups 4 x 20

alls good....

yeah!! back on it for real......

diet good today-

porridge , coffee

post workout protein drink

dinner- basa fillet coated in thai green curry paste and oven poached in a little coconut milk with steamed mixed veg...yummy..

cheers everybody,

catcha soon

:thumb :x


----------



## Mingster

That would be super sets princess Nice to see the shoulder bearing up well. Porridge still sounds awful:laugh:


----------



## Enjoy1

Ah evening all,

Nice session today.. back and bis...... not totally up on the weights yet, still breaking myself in gently...

10 mins warm up cross trainer then

smith machine upright rows 30kg 4 x10

single arm dumbell rows 14kg 4 x 10 each side

lat pulldowns short bar front 30kg 1 x 10 and 40kg 3 x 10

seated rowing cable machine 35kg 4 x 10

low row 25kg 4 x 10

dumbell bicep curls 10kg 4 x 10 each side

barbell bicep curls close grip 10kg only 5 x 15

t-bar bicep cable curls 15kg 4 x 10

that was all i done today - gave the abs the day off :laugh:

Diet good-

porridge, banana for breakfast

preworkout- apple

chicken breast, homemade salsa and basmati rice for dinner

0%greek yoghurt with banana, peanut butter and honey

Elbow bearing up fine so far...long may it continue..  :thumb:

Till tomorrow.....xx


----------



## TELBOR

Nice session mate!

Glad the elbow is holding up :thumb:

R0B :2guns:


----------



## Rykard

good news with the elbow!


----------



## Rob68

Enjoy1 said:


> Ah evening all,
> 
> Nice session today.. back and bis...... not totally up on the weights yet, still breaking myself in gently...
> 
> 10 mins warm up cross trainer then
> 
> smith machine upright rows 30kg 4 x10
> 
> single arm dumbell rows 14kg 4 x 10 each side
> 
> lat pulldowns short bar front 30kg 1 x 10 and 40kg 3 x 10
> 
> seated rowing cable machine 35kg 4 x 10
> 
> low row 25kg 4 x 10
> 
> dumbell bicep curls 10kg 4 x 10 each side
> 
> barbell bicep curls close grip 10kg only 5 x 15
> 
> t-bar bicep cable curls 15kg 4 x 10
> 
> that was all i done today - gave the abs the day off :laugh:
> 
> Diet good-
> 
> porridge, banana for breakfast
> 
> preworkout- apple
> 
> chicken breast, homemade salsa and basmati rice for dinner
> 
> 0%greek yoghurt with banana, peanut butter and honey
> 
> Elbow bearing up fine so far...long may it continue..  :thumb:
> 
> Till tomorrow.....xx


I like the fact you say`thats all i done today`  :laugh: great going as always,hope the elbow is holding up and no probs :thumb:


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Rob68 said:


> I like the fact you say`thats all i done today`  :laugh: great going as always,hope the elbow is holding up and no probs :thumb:


Its that womens way of fishing for compliments mate :lol: i.e. Wat do you mean thats all you did..you did sh1tloads and your amazing :lol:

Which you are lady


----------



## Enjoy1

BigBarnBoy said:


> Its that womens way of fishing for compliments mate :lol: i.e. Wat do you mean thats all you did..you did sh1tloads and your amazing :lol:
> 
> Which you are lady


Yeah, good job you wrote that last line buster.....I don't need no man tho to tell me I'm amazing.....I already knows this....LOL.. what I mean by that's all is , its not my usual manic session, its all that cardio first, too pooped to do a real hard session after. X


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Enjoy1 said:


> Yeah, good job you wrote that last line buster.....I don't need no man tho to tell me I'm amazing.....I already knows this....LOL.. what I mean by that's all is , its not my usual manic session, its all that cardio first, too pooped to do a real hard session after. X


You know we loves ya really missus :wub:


----------



## Enjoy1

BigBarnBoy said:


> You know we loves ya really missus :wub:


Aw loves ya back, and ya front and your middle....lol :laugh: :wub: and for good measure have one of these, ive not given you one for a while...:001_tt2:xx


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey up all,

Trained today, my heads up my keister....cant get back into my normal split for some reason, i think im wanting to run before i can walk ...wanting to know that i can still do the weights i was doing previous to intervention on elbow...so i tried out the shoulders, traps today...

warmed up on bike for 15mins then

8kg dumbell shoulder press 4 x 10

5kg lateral raises 4 x 10

5kg rear delt flyes 4 x 10

shoulder press machine 20kg 4 x 10

smith machine behind neck press 20kg 4 x 10

15kg barbell behind neck press 4 x 10

abs- prayer position abs crunch 4 x 25

met a guy from work who showed me how to use the stretching machines...omg...never been on these things before....felt good though as his eyes nearly popped when i was able to almost do the splits.....i said almost...never realised i was quite so flexible...lol...:laugh: 

all good otherwise, diet fine ...no surprises. Supplements- ive not had any creatine (- oops not true..just started taking warrior rage which indeed does contain creatine - maybe just taking a few days to filter through!!  ) or bcaa's in a few weeks , i can say that i think my recovery is taking alot longer as im really really tired every night now, where i never used to be..?? all in the mind...who knows??....... gona get some of each on order again at the end of the week and see how i go, cant do any harm...

Thats me for now.....

Take care all...xxx


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all

Trained legs today....won't go into detail ...but absolutely awesome jelly legs session...

Dontcha just lurve it...

Xxx


----------



## TELBOR

Enjoy1 said:


> Hey all
> 
> Trained legs today....won't go into detail ...but absolutely awesome jelly legs session...
> 
> Dontcha just lurve it...
> 
> Xxx


Nothing beats a hobble to the car :lol:


----------



## Rykard

it's a pain when the toilet is upstairs though....


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey dudes, s happening? Rest day yesterday so no write up, big back and bis session today...really starting to got again building up weights bit by bit and I'm very pleased with how its going. Been a couple of months since I've updated my pics I think its nearing time again...anyhoo..hope you all have a cracking weekend...I'm off to a concert on Sunday..just lookin forward to getting out with my friend....look out Edinburgh here we come  xx


----------



## Mingster

Enjoy1 said:


> Hey dudes, s happening? Rest day yesterday so no write up, big back and bis session today...really starting to got again building up weights bit by bit and I'm very pleased with how its going. Been a couple of months since I've updated my pics I think its nearing time again...anyhoo..hope you all have a cracking weekend...I'm off to a concert on Sunday..just lookin forward to getting out with my friend....look out Edinburgh here we come  xx


Sounds good. I'm going to a concert with my daughter next week. I hope she doesn't embarrass me by sitting in her seat and clapping politely lol....


----------



## Rykard

Enjoy1 said:


> Hey dudes, s happening? Rest day yesterday so no write up, big back and bis session today...really starting to got again building up weights bit by bit and I'm very pleased with how its going. Been a couple of months since I've updated my pics I think its nearing time again...anyhoo..hope you all have a cracking weekend...I'm off to a concert on Sunday..just lookin forward to getting out with my friend....look out Edinburgh here we come  xx


I'm shocked - rest day??? no little workout slipped in lol

have a good weekend - i'm just off to badminton coaching - rest of weekend recovering ...


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Mingster said:


> Sounds good. I'm going to a concert with my daughter next week. I hope she doesn't embarrass me by sitting in her seat and clapping politely lol....


You get the tickets I got hold of for you ok bro?

It WAS tickets for Jedward that you wanted wasnt it?


----------



## Mingster

It's for these boys at the Arena on Wednesday bro....


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Thats gotta be a good night fella 

Just got this years brochure for whats on at the arena..some top stuff on this year actualy.


----------



## Enjoy1

Morning all,

Just getting ready to go venture out....chest and tris today...hope theres no one on that smith machine or they will be getting evicted when i get there lol :laugh: i seem to neglect working chest so hard as i train solo and cant practice safe 'pressing' so tend to avoid pushing it unless i can get on that smith machine...!!! however, theres always the cables and flyes to keep me going if not..have to say i never feel like ive worked hard enough when i do cables...any hints..what else can i try??

Today so far diet good,

usual porridge first thing and now ive had a huge mushroom omlette , will need to wait a couple of hours before i go training with that in my belly..:laugh:

Update later...let you know how the chest goes..

:thumb :xx


----------



## Mingster

BigBarnBoy said:


> Thats gotta be a good night fella
> 
> Just got this years brochure for whats on at the arena..some top stuff on this year actualy.


Used to go to gigs every week but haven't been to many in recent years. Might try to get to more but they aren't cheap:no:


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> It's for these boys at the Arena on Wednesday bro....


Cant believe your going to rammstein....my friend that im going out with tomorrow is a huge fan of theirs...wait till i tell her...to me...im sorry they are just noise and shouty...she once made me sit for hours lisnen to them and them only...omg my ears, ..!!! each to their own eh!! enjoy xx ming if i pm u my mob will you mms a pic of them...my friend will pee her pants...!! xxx


----------



## Mingster

Enjoy1 said:


> Cant believe your going to rammstein....my friend that im going out with tomorrow is a huge fan of theirs...wait till i tell her...to me...im sorry they are just noise and shouty...she once made me sit for hours lisnen to them and them only...omg my ears, ..!!! each to their own eh!! enjoy xx ming if i pm u my mob will you mms a pic of them...my friend will pee her pants...!! xxx


I'll do my best hon. They are one of the few modern bands I like. I'm more of a 70's metal man myself. Sabbath, Zeppelin, Hawkwind etc lol....


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> I'll do my best hon. They are one of the few modern bands I like. I'm more of a 70's metal man myself. Sabbath, Zeppelin, Hawkwind etc lol....


 :thumb :I like your style...im going to see Australian Pink Floyd...they tour every year and ive gone to see them for the last maybe 4 of those, they are NOT the real sound and would never be.. but a really really great tribute .... saw the real thing..Roger Waters...x 2 last year and nothing could ever compare!! :wub: so i guess im just an old rock chick at heart...:laugh:


----------



## Enjoy1

Yeeeepp....trained today...chest and tris....managed to get on the Smith machine..with a lot of threatening looks and a quick word...like f off.....haha....

Bench press 25kg 1 x 10 and 30kg 3 x 8

Incline press 20kg 4 x 10

dumbell flyes 8kg 1 x 10 10kg 3 x 8

double rope pulldown 25kg 4 x 10

8kg dumbell kickback 4 x 10 each side

tricep bench dips 4 x 25

abs:

russian twists with med ball 4 x 25

bosu situps 4 x 25

Not bad diet today,

dinner - home made chicken tikka with grilled veg, and half a small nan bread..oh yummy oh yeah and one small glass of red wine...

Rest day tomorrow and probably too much red wine with my friend...lookin forward to it...

Enjoy wats left of your weekend all...

:thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Nice session:thumbup1: Need pics of these threatening looks lol. Have a great time tomorrow:beer:


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> Nice session:thumbup1: Need pics of these threatening looks lol. Have a great time tomorrow:beer:


 :devil2: My evil look is something like that.... wats that u say? you dont believe me...i know i know im a princess.... :innocent:

Ty Mingster, im sure i will have a great time...full of red wine and singing my heart out....oooh yay!!xx


----------



## Mingster

Princess Eugene:lol: :lol:


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> Princess Eugene:lol: :lol:


 :thumb :Ah nice one Ming :laugh::laugh: Maybe i will just be so comfortably numb i wont care and let my tiara slip a bit.!!... :thumb :xx


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all...too much red wine and the hangover from hell..topped with a full on shift ...wasn't going to train but talked myself into a wee shoulder session..gym was heaving but still managed a not bad workout despite all the hustle and bustle...hope u all had a great start to your week....xx


----------



## TELBOR

Enjoy1 said:


> Hey all...too much red wine and the hangover from hell..topped with a full on shift ...wasn't going to train but talked myself into a wee shoulder session..gym was heaving but still managed a not bad workout despite all the hustle and bustle...hope u all had a great start to your week....xx


I bet it was usual monday madness?! Chest and biceps galore :lol:

At least you managed to get a session in :thumb:


----------



## Enjoy1

R0BR0ID said:


> I bet it was usual monday madness?! Chest and biceps galore :lol:
> 
> At least you managed to get a session in :thumb:


  hell yeah, usual poseurs who look like crap but think they are buff..lol well funny...feel like telling them...just to get a proper good sesh instead of admiring yourself in the mirrors...lol. xx


----------



## TELBOR

Enjoy1 said:


> admiring yourself in the mirrors...lol. xx


Now who'd do that .... :whistling:


----------



## Rob68

Enjoy1 said:


> hell yeah, *usual poseurs who look like crap but think they are buff.*.lol well funny...feel like telling them...just to get a proper good sesh instead of admiring yourself in the mirrors...lol. xx


Erm ,problem with this have we ? :whistling: 

Hope alls well,fancy some more red wine ? p1sshead


----------



## Enjoy1

Rob68 said:


> Erm ,problem with this have we ? :whistling:
> 
> Hope alls well,fancy some more red wine ? p1sshead


Lol....id be a multi squiddly diddlyionnaire if I had a quid for each time I've said that line...never again...since Sunday Rob...u know what its like...haha...

Maybe I should join the posing ranks and outpose them all pmsl....x hope your doing good hun.xx


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all,

Trained today... legs. A bit quieter today in the gym, much better..still those sh1tty TRX bands with class one aholes hanging off them taking up a whole workout area...no mind...managed to get in the area first and ward of anyone who tried to get on the bands...perfect....!! Use the area with barbell for squats , and lunges and step up barbell squats...

so heres the training today:

10 minutes like a demon on the cross trainer...

standing calf raises at 52kg- feet forward, toes in, toes out all 3 sets of 10 reps each.

seated calf raises 35kg 4 x 15.

30kg barbell squats 4 x 25

30kg barbell step up squat 4 x 20

7kg dumbell walking lunges 4 x 20

seated hamstring ext 30kg 4 x 10

lying hamstring ext 20kg 4 x 12

seated leg press 80kg 4 x 10

bosu situps with 5kg med ball 4 x 25

weighted bar standing waist twist 4 x 50

prayer position ab crunches 4 x 25

Legs felt slightly wobbly but not too bad tonight. Diet is not bad except now its much later im getting into the gym so its kinda throwing off my dinner a bit...tonight sat down to a salad with two whole chicken breasts but not till 9pm..

Order came today from affordable supplements- all phd stuff..diet whey, bcaas and creatine...see how they go.

Keep training my friends...

till tomorrow.. :thumb :xx


----------



## TELBOR

Enjoy1 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Trained today... legs. A bit quieter today in the gym, much better..still those sh1tty TRX bands with class one aholes hanging off them taking up a whole workout area...no mind...managed to get in the area first and ward of anyone who tried to get on the bands...perfect....!! Use the area with barbell for squats , and lunges and step up barbell squats...
> 
> so heres the training today:
> 
> 10 minutes like a demon on the cross trainer...
> 
> standing calf raises at 52kg- feet forward, toes in, toes out all 3 sets of 10 reps each.
> 
> seated calf raises 35kg 4 x 15.
> 
> 30kg barbell squats 4 x 25
> 
> 30kg barbell step up squat 4 x 20
> 
> 7kg dumbell walking lunges 4 x 20
> 
> seated hamstring ext 30kg 4 x 10
> 
> lying hamstring ext 20kg 4 x 12
> 
> seated leg press 80kg 4 x 10
> 
> bosu situps with 5kg med ball 4 x 25
> 
> weighted bar standing waist twist 4 x 50
> 
> prayer position ab crunches 4 x 25
> 
> Legs felt slightly wobbly but not too bad tonight. Diet is not bad except now its much later im getting into the gym so its kinda throwing off my dinner a bit...tonight sat down to a salad with two whole chicken breasts but not till 9pm..
> 
> Order came today from affordable supplements- all phd stuff..diet whey, bcaas and creatine...see how they go.
> 
> Keep training my friends...
> 
> till tomorrow.. :thumb :xx


Plenty of reps in there, good work :thumb:


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all,

Trained shoulders today, absolutely roasted them today, feeling well on it today..upped weight on seated shoulder press which im well pleased about..elbow holding out nicely..woohoo....just love it..

Hope yer all good...

Xx oh yeah and that phd diet whey...vanilla cream...is very very nice..

Mmm xx


----------



## Rykard

glad the elbow's holding up well..


----------



## Rob68

Enjoy1 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Trained shoulders today, absolutely roasted them today, feeling well on it today..upped weight on seated shoulder press which im well pleased about..elbow holding out nicely..woohoo....just love it..
> 
> Hope yer all good...
> 
> Xx oh yeah and that phd diet whey...vanilla cream...is very very nice..
> 
> Mmm xx


Like Rykard said good to see the elbow still ok 

Hope everything else is all good to,you painted that bannister yet ?


----------



## Mingster

Here's a pic of Rammstein for your mate lol. Pics if she wets herself


View attachment 76758


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> Here's a pic of Rammstein for your mate lol. Pics if she wets herself
> 
> View attachment 76755
> View attachment 76758


Ah, wait till I show her...she will be so jelous....cheers mingster....pics are all ure wen she sees it...lol..xx thanks my wee monkey..xx


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all,

Trained yesterday, back and bis...

Nice session, although did have a wee blip at one point making a bit of a tart of maself....absolutely roasted after doing barbell upright rows, tried to re-rack the weights ...and after my third failed attempt to even lift the barbell to the waist high rack...left the barbell on the floor...   . lol... apart from that all went good.

10 minute cross trained warm up.. level 4 140spm

Single arm bench rows.. now using 14kg either side and doing ok with the elbow holding out well.. 4 sets of 12 each side

Reverse close grip pulldowns 45kg 4 x 10

lat pulldown 45kg 4 x 10

machine pulldown 45kg 4 x 10

barbell upright rowing 30kg 4 x 12

barbell bicep curls 10 kg 5 x 20

dumbell hammer curl 8kg 4 x 10

t-bar bicep cable curl 20kg 4 x 10

slowly building up the weights again and feels good..

diet been good.. and im pleased to say, despite being out again to another gig...not a drop of alcohol passed these lips.. 

Supps- bcaas, creatine monohydrate, phd lean degree, flaxseed oil, msm, cissus

No training today...rest after having a full on week both work and training..

Hope your having a good weekend..

xx


----------



## Enjoy1

Rob68 said:


> Like Rykard said good to see the elbow still ok
> 
> Hope everything else is all good to,you painted that bannister yet ?


Hey Rob , alls good..and no that staircase remains in need of decorating....and still looking for a handyman!!.. hopefully he will be able to decorate too!! lol..:laugh:


----------



## Enjoy1

:tongue: :confused1:This just feels wrong...lol....two days rest...back to back...just dont really do it as a rule but seeing as i trained all week im trying to be good and let my body rest and catch up a bit and maybes this way i will be ready to take it on tomorrow!! Oh yeah!!! :thumb:

Just invented myself a cheesecake from what i had in the cupboard...

Crushed oatcakes, chopped nuts, tbspn honey, tbspn peanut butter and combine into a tin - leave to chill for the base.

Topping- quark low fat cheese, tub of 0% greek yoghurt, one and half scoops of whey protein, and a little coconut milk just to loosen it a bit.

Chill and serve....absolutely delicious...and satisfies the sweet craving just lovely.

Later dudes...xx


----------



## Rob68

Enjoy1 said:


> Hey Rob , alls good..and no that staircase remains in need of decorating....and still looking for a handyman!!.. hopefully he will be able to decorate too!! lol..:laugh:


Lol mines done,pain in the ar5e doing all them spindle things....good luck with yours lol



Enjoy1 said:


> :tongue: :confused1:This just feels wrong...lol....two days rest...back to back...just dont really do it as a rule but seeing as i trained all week im trying to be good and let my body rest and catch up a bit and maybes this way i will be ready to take it on tomorrow!! Oh yeah!!! :thumb:
> 
> Just invented myself a cheesecake from what i had in the cupboard...
> 
> Crushed oatcakes, chopped nuts, tbspn honey, tbspn peanut butter and combine into a tin - leave to chill for the base.
> 
> Topping- quark low fat cheese, tub of 0% greek yoghurt, one and half scoops of whey protein, and a little coconut milk just to loosen it a bit.
> 
> Chill and serve....absolutely delicious...and satisfies the sweet craving just lovely.
> 
> Later dudes...xx


Doesnt sound as nice as normal lemon cheesecake though lol


----------



## Enjoy1

:thumb Hey all.,

Hows it all going, seems to have been a bit quiet in here lately...missing someone..!!

Anyway, trained today shoulders and tris despite all the mirror hoggers in on a Monday night... just got on with it and enjoyed it immensely as i hadnt been in over the weekend...

Behind neck press 20kg 4 x 10

shoulder press 20kg 4 x 10

superset 7kg dumbells arnold press 4 x 10

with lateral raises 4 x 10

and bent over rear delts 4 x 10

machine pulldown weight to 50kg 4 x 8

tricep pushdown 20kg 4 x 10

tricep kickback 8kg dumbell 4 x 10

and done... gym too busy to be bothered fighting to get on equipment..i just get grumpy so came away quite satisfied with that session.

Hope your all good.

xx


----------



## Enjoy1

Tryin to add an update pic to my journal which is also my profile pic... how difficult can this be...

very difficult if your computer illiterate like me!!!

so fingers crossed tha this actually works... :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti

Looking awesome !!


----------



## Steuk

Wow great body. Keep it up.


----------



## Enjoy1

Hello all,

Trained back and bis today..

Upright barbell rowing 30kg 4 x 10

Lat pulldown close grip 12 reps each set - 6 behind neck , 6 to front x 5 sets 45kg

seated rowing 25kg 4 x 10

lat pulldown cable machine 40kg 4 x 10

single arm bench row using 12kg dumbells only 4 x 10 each side

barbell curls 10kg 5 x 20

dumbell hamer curls 8kg 4 x10

diet -

on waking coffee and banana

breakfast - porridge with water and salt, banana

lunch- tin of tuna 5 oatcakes, 0% greek yoghurt and mango chunks

dinner- rib eye steak and green salad , with what was left of the homemade cheesecake

Need to do some abs soon..not trained them for coming up 5 days..

I feel im gaining some muscle and hoping to get proper photies done soon to show how im progressing...

Take care all...

xx:thumb:


----------



## Enjoy1

Tassotti said:


> Looking awesome !!


:beer:Cheers ma dear, thanks a lot...means so much to get some feedback...xx


----------



## Mingster

Looking good princess. Get a few of them rib eyes down your hatch and you'll be unstoppable:thumb:


----------



## Rykard

I soo wish I had your willpower when it comes to food....


----------



## Rob68

Looking great in the new pic,hope alls well with you


----------



## Rykard

Can't wait to see the 'proper' pics - you are making good progress.. gives me a kick up the backside..


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all,

It is Wednesday after all so that means leg day, didnt feel like I worked them very hard...maybe tomorrow I will find out how much I did work them when I try to get up outa bed... 

Xx


----------



## Rob68

Im guessing it was a good leg session and you aint managed to get out of bed yet kidda ,hope alls well with you,what you done with BBB? hope he ok


----------



## Enjoy1

Rob68 said:


> Im guessing it was a good leg session and you aint managed to get out of bed yet kidda ,hope alls well with you,what you done with BBB? hope he ok


Arghh, me leggies.....yes feeling it today....BBB, ? Where he go? Mwahaha.....good padlock on that understairs cupboard....lol...hope yes okay tho. He's a big boy...he will be okay..he will take a while before he starves in there ..haha...x


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey everyone, how YOU doin?.....

Nice session yesterday, plenty volume light weights..

Session yesterday chest and tris...

bench press 20kg 5 x 20

incline press 20kg 5 x 20

dumbell flyes 10kg 5 x 15

cable flyes 5 x 15

dumbell tricep kickback 8kg 5 x 15

v-bar pulldown 20kg 5 x 20

double rope pull 17.5kg 5 x 15

abs- prayer position crunches 5 x 25

decline hip raises 5 x 25

Nice wee session, not done chest for ages, train solo so dont tend to bench alone, tried smith machine but as theres only one in the gym and it was very busy had to opt for just benching and sticking weight i know i could easily handle, woosy i know but safe...next time that smith machine will be mine.. unless anyones free to do a session in Fife.?? lol.. 

Diet been going well, been extra hungry recently and had two dinners last night... homemade chili that was left from the night before and then around 10pm fried up a sirloin and onion....oooh yummy....

today: porridge (Ming- with water and salt lol), two bacon medallions and two grilled tomatoes,

3 fish fingers and a fish cake grilled,

two oatcakes, a packet of french fries crisps, an apple,

for dinner- got a homemade sweet potato, butternut squash and carrot thai green curry on the go...smells lovely...just tasted it and ive gone an put a bit much cayenne pepper into it trying to heat it up a little....whoooo...wheres a fireman with his hose when you need him...:laugh:

Rest day today, apart from fighting my way through the throngs of shoppers in Sainsbury...madness!!

Might have to do a bit of extra cardio tomorrow tho.... :thumb:

Till tomorrow my friends...xx


----------



## Mingster

You're doing great on the water, but just think how awesome you'd be with milk lol. Top workout hon, and a tasty diet (water notwithstanding) to boot:thumbup1:

Why do all the shoppers in Sainsbury's wear thongs...? :confused1: :lol: :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Hey enjoy my favourite lady of all time. hope your well babe. miss ya xx


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> You're doing great on the water, but just think how awesome you'd be with milk lol. Top workout hon, and a tasty diet (water notwithstanding) to boot:thumbup1:
> 
> Why do all the shoppers in Sainsbury's wear thongs...? :confused1: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol:Ming, had to go check my post out then to see if i had actually typed in THONGS, pmsl...what a sight that would be, put you right of buying anything in the meat section tho..!! lol.. nae milky porridge for me...am a good Scottish lass and take it the hard way..oh yes!!



flinty90 said:


> Hey enjoy my favourite lady of all time. hope your well babe. miss ya xx


Aw, there you are hun, missd ya too....im doing great, flying again after getting ma elbow sorted out...ahh.....love eet....nice to see you back tho.... :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


----------



## Rick89

Looking awesome in the new pics hun xx

very well done training going superb keep up the good work x


----------



## Enjoy1

Rick89 said:


> Looking awesome in the new pics hun xx
> 
> very well done training going superb keep up the good work x


Ty Rick, loving the training at the moment, getting right back to it....fantastic....xx


----------



## Rick89

Enjoy1 said:


> Ty Rick, loving the training at the moment, getting right back to it....fantastic....xx


Thats great to hear hun, you always train 100% anyway going by the journal not many that train that hard on UK-M IMO

You got any ideas about any shows you want to have a crack at hun x


----------



## Enjoy1

Rick89 said:


> Thats great to hear hun, you always train 100% anyway going by the journal not many that train that hard on UK-M IMO
> 
> You got any ideas about any shows you want to have a crack at hun x


Was hoping to have a go in the natty show up here this year in June.. but being out with the elbow injury kinda put that on a backburner for this year i think... dont think i could be ready in time now.... :mellow: never mind, theres always other shows, need have a wee catch up of whats going on and maybe i could do something towards the end of the year...who knows...!!...xx


----------



## Rick89

Enjoy1 said:


> Was hoping to have a go in the natty show up here this year in June.. but being out with the elbow injury kinda put that on a backburner for this year i think... dont think i could be ready in time now.... :mellow: never mind, theres always other shows, need have a wee catch up of whats going on and maybe i could do something towards the end of the year...who knows...!!...xx


that sounds great hun

Im sure what ever you decide you are going to do yourself proud x


----------



## Double J

Hey hun 

Time for a long overdue catch up in here I reckon :scared:

Looks like training is going really well for you still and that photo proves it; you look great :thumb:

Diet nailed too by the looks of it but I have to agree with the Mingster - porridge with water and salt just ain't right :no:

Glad to see all is going well for you, keep it up :beer:


----------



## Enjoy1

Just Jon said:


> Hey hun
> 
> Time for a long overdue catch up in here I reckon :scared:
> 
> Looks like training is going really well for you still and that photo proves it; you look great :thumb:
> 
> Diet nailed too by the looks of it but I have to agree with the Mingster - porridge with water and salt just ain't right :no:
> 
> Glad to see all is going well for you, keep it up :beer:


  :tongue:Ah, there you are hun, where you been? Lost in the world of the 'Im Straight' thread...i feared..lol.... good to see you back though..and the training is going great at the moment..got real drive and determination from somewhere...couldnt say where but sure feels good!!....

Thanks for your support and encouragement babe, means a lot.xx


----------



## Enjoy1

Ah , a lovely lie in today, what Sunday mornings are for...now rarin to go..just had a quadruple espresso and my porridge. Thats me fuelled and getting organised for a session. Had a brainwave..you know..that does happen on the odd occassion lol. Just thought ...why stick to a my routine split and do back and bis on Monday fighting for equipment with the Monday muppets...so gonna do my session today when theyre all out shopping at asda with wifey, and just jump on a do a bit of cardio and abs tomorrow!! sorted...and it means i wont want to rip anyones head off.... :thumb:


----------



## Enjoy1

:thumb:Hello peeps,

Trained today chest and tris, nice session....building up the weights again nicely post elbow ....always been a woos when it came to bench pressing so im ashamed to say how little i can press but have increased by 5k ..

to:

Bench press 30kg 5 x 10

Incline press 30kg 5 x 10

Dumbell flyes 8kg 5 x 10

tricep v-bar pushdown 20kg 5 x 10

tricep kickback 8kg 4 x 10

on top of doing 20mins warm up cross trainer...

didnt spend too much time in there today was very busy at rush hour time...

diet been okish today..struggling with taking lunches to work again...

No breakfast today, didnt have any appetite on waking up and didnt get a breakfast break at work..

Lunch turkey slices, mango chunks and chili sauce, then fresh raspberries and 0% greek yoghurt

pm snack large orange and coffee

dinner- chargrilled chicken fillet with mushrooms, pepper and onions,

and apart from one protein shake pre-workout...no other snacks or drinks..now taking the phd diet whey vanilla creme flavour..very very nice...

:thumb:

Catch u all soon..

x


----------



## Rykard

for you chest are you using a bar or Dbs?

I prefer DBs as i get better stabilisation in the shoulder - a good alternative is to do a DB press but alternate the arms going up but the non pressing arm stays up not down.. my physio had me doing something similar to fix my impingment..


----------



## Enjoy1

Rykard said:


> for you chest are you using a bar or Dbs?
> 
> I prefer DBs as i get better stabilisation in the shoulder - a good alternative is to do a DB press but alternate the arms going up but the non pressing arm stays up not down.. my physio had me doing something similar to fix my impingment..


Use the smith machine for press....i train solo and dont trust my weakness in the elbow too much yet to press without a spotter even at low weights i would be :scared: to try it....


----------



## Rykard

fair enough, I found that the smith put more presssure on my joints, but then I can't turn my wrist out to curl a BB so that's just me.


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Morning slim 

Thanks for letting me back out that cupboard you nutter, was fed well tho and enjoyed my playtime 

Joking aside hun your awesome as always,lookin fantastic on the new pic..il hang about again..daddys home :thumb:


----------



## Enjoy1

BigBarnBoy said:


> Morning slim
> 
> Thanks for letting me back out that cupboard you nutter, was fed well tho and enjoyed my playtime
> 
> Joking aside hun your awesome as always,lookin fantastic on the new pic..il hang about again..daddys home :thumb:


Ah....Ty hun, soooo good to have you here, welcome home xx


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all,

Bit of a different sesh today, trained only back, felt real good today, upping weight on bathroom upright row and single ARM row, first time used 14's on the sore elbow and felt ok. Not going into details , no laptop tonight but thot I'd check in anyway..

Legs tomorrow, I think...

See ya soon xx


----------



## Rob68

Enjoy1 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Bit of a different sesh today, trained only back, felt real good today, upping weight on *bathroom upright row* and single ARM row, first time used 14's on the sore elbow and felt ok. Not going into details , no laptop tonight but thot I'd check in anyway..
> 
> Legs tomorrow, I think...
> 
> See ya soon xx


Whats a bathroom upright row ? :confused1:


----------



## Rykard

Rob68 said:


> Whats a bathroom upright row ? :confused1:


was thinking the same myself..


----------



## Rob68

Rykard said:


> was thinking the same myself..


You reckon she`s finally losing the plot ryk ?


----------



## Enjoy1

Haha, Omg....pmpl....that's wat happens when you use an android and dont spellcheck...still laffin at it...and no...not losing the plot..that was lost a long time ago....


----------



## Rykard

Rob68 said:


> You reckon she`s finally losing the plot ryk ?


I daren't answer that one lol


----------



## Rob68

Rykard said:


> I daren't answer that one lol


Wont be long before `bench pressed the kitchen table` will become a part of her workout write ups lol


----------



## Rykard

squated the ironing board (with 2 weeks washing balanced on it)


----------



## Mingster

Lounge lunges are a particular favourite of mine.... :whistling:


----------



## Rob68

Is this what happens when you put salt on porridge ?


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Is this what happens when you put salt on porridge ?


Certainly is mate. And to use that Scottish water as well:no: That's just asking for trouble isn't it?

Boudoir benching sounds interesting though:whistling: :lol:


----------



## Enjoy1

Stop...ma ribs....lol....I can see ming now in his jammies ...lunging away....  maybe am over excited at having everyone's favourite p1ss taker home...lol xx


----------



## Rob68

Enjoy1 said:


> Stop...ma ribs....lol....I can see ming now in his jammies and slippers ...lunging away....  maybe am over excited at having everyone's favourite to take the p1ss out of home...lol xx


Bit out of order that love :laugh:


----------



## Enjoy1

Rob68 said:


> Bit out of order that love :laugh:


Man you could get a girl into so much trouble....innocent....


----------



## Rob68

Enjoy1 said:


> Man you could get a girl into so much trouble....innocent....


Aye wouldnt be the first time either :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## Rob68

Hey where only trying to help with some new excercises ,could you try mings suggestion but with vid to show your form


----------



## Enjoy1

Rob68 said:


> Hey where only trying to help with some new excercises ,could you try mings suggestion but with vid to show your form


  yeah, only problem is....its boudoir benching..and as you know one never benches alone...lol.


----------



## Rob68

Enjoy1 said:


> yeah, only problem is....its boudoir benching..and as you know one never benches alone...lol.


Cue an avalanche of PM`s to your inbox lol


----------



## Rykard

Enjoy1 said:


> yeah, only problem is....its boudoir benching..and as you know one never benches alone...lol.


of course - gym etiquette requires a 'spotter' at all times.... :whistling:


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Rob68 said:


> Cue an avalanche of PM`s to your inbox lol


No need Rob mate il handle the boudoir benching..i may of got out her cupboard but can I fcuk find where shes hidden the front door keys and shes boarded the bloody windows up..

So boudoir benching, lounge lunges and cellar curls..i may aswell do the lot.

Still want vids?

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Ok,think we`ll skip the vids this time lol


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Ok,think we`ll skip the vids this time lol


X2:blink:


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Rob68 said:


> Ok,think we`ll skip the vids this time lol





Mingster said:


> X2:blink:


 :lol: :lol:

Gotta be better than listening to my rave music again tho surely...

:lol:


----------



## Rob68

BigBarnBoy said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Gotta be better than listening to my rave music again tho surely...
> 
> :lol:


Tough choice mate tough choice :laugh:


----------



## Enjoy1

Vids? Did I miss the hidden camera then? Lol... As long as it shows my good side..  x


----------



## Mingster

Enjoy1 said:


> Vids? Did I miss the hidden camera then? Lol... As long as it shows my good side..  x


It's not your good side we're concerned about princess:lol: :lol:


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> It's not your good side we're concerned about princess:lol: :lol:


   can't do rofl smilies...but I am....innocent...I don't know wat u mean u wee monkey x


----------



## Mingster

Enjoy1 said:


> can't do rofl smilies...but I am....innocent...I don't know wat u mean u wee monkey x


Vids of you from any angle are ok

Vids featuring the Big Barn Doors bum are not ok:eek: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Mingster said:


> Vids of you from any angle are ok
> 
> Vids featuring the Big Barn Doors bum are not ok:eek: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Awww and there was me thinking thats what you meant bro..youd rather of seen my backside :lol: :lol:

You probably wouldnt have much choice im about 5 times the size of Enjoy lol..covered would be an understatement...

Anyhow il leave that there for you all to think about before you go to bed

:lol:


----------



## Enjoy1

BigBarnBoy said:


> Awww and there was me thinking thats what you meant bro..youd rather of seen my backside :lol: :lol:
> 
> You probably wouldnt have much choice im about 5 times the size of Enjoy lol..covered would be an understatement...
> 
> Anyhow il leave that there for you all to think about before you go to bed
> 
> Omg....what a dream I had last night....I'm giving no details in here...apart from something to do with being pressed lol x
> 
> :lol:


 pm for further details...lol


----------



## flinty90

hows it going in here my favourite little angel XXX


----------



## Enjoy1

flinty90 said:


> hows it going in here my favourite little angel XXX


Hey hun, how are you doing?...hoping alls good in Flinty world...?... Im still hard at it babe, had a weird session yesterday, a guy i worked with was in and decided i should be trying a thing called an Indo Board..basically a cylinder with a board on top on which you have to balance like a circus performer.!!! well i made him stand infront of me cause ive seen the outcome of this thing with many a person landing on their asses like a sack of potatoes...but i managed eventually to remain on it without doing the wheeech....thing...did make a few girly squeaks tho as i started to feel my balance go...what purpose it serves?? search me...but it was quite good fun...then i got on with a serious shoulder session...ah....thats more like it...!!!

Anyhoo, resting today after a mammoth shopping session for undies and jeans....and training tomorrow...

Alls good.....xx

Missin ya glorious....xxxx:001_tt2:


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey how's everyone, not been in here recently but be assured I'm still training as hard as ever just have the android so its not easy to do a full journal report...today was a shoulders day..lurve it....added a bit of weight to the supersetted shoulder press, lateral raises and rear delt flyes all 10 reps back to back and four sets, followed by a behind neck shoulder press....feeling good :....catch you all soon .


----------



## Enjoy1

Will try and upload a new pic...hope it works...fingers crossed...


----------



## Rykard

Enjoy1 said:


> Will try and upload a new pic...hope it works...fingers crossed...
> View attachment 78859


damn your waist looks tiny - good going


----------



## secondhandsoul

That is one damn fine looking back


----------



## latblaster

Your back n shoulders are just gorgeous.


----------



## Loveleelady

Rykard said:


> damn your waist looks tiny - good going


wow omg amazing all looks so defined and lean... keep going girl!


----------



## Double J

Loveleelady said:


> wow omg amazing all looks so defined and lean... keep going girl!


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

What she said :thumb: Making great progress hun, you really are; well done you :thumbup1:


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Afternoon my lil partner..hope alls well with you and your enjoying the sunny weekend :thumb:

Looking fcuking awesome in that latest pic chick..the lower back and right up to your shoulder spread is looking fantastic, coupled to that small waist and its just sheer awesomeness :thumbup1: well done you...

Your improvement since last year is nothing short of amazing, its week after week of gains and im proud of ya girl.

Il not take the credit for all of it dont worry  x


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all, I'm still looking for a laptop and find it difficult to do the quotes thing on this phone but a big thanks to lovlee lady, lat, Jon and not forgetting bbb, your comments are all very much appreciated and very encouraging. Trained today shoulders biceps trying to finely tune all the bits that need it. Will try and update a bit more in detail tomorrow..cheers my friends.xx


----------



## Mingster

Stop buying so much porridge and get a laptop sorted. I'm not repping you until you do


----------



## Enjoy1

Oops, more porridge bought today, at this rate I will never save up enough for that laptop, good job I don't make it with milk...even more expense....please feel free to chip in to the ' buy enjoy a laptop' fund....lol. anyway, trained back and abs on day two of my new split...gona try a four day split with cardio on the fifth....and I'm doing a warm up set of ten reps..increasing the weights on everything but then dropping to three sets of eight...see how it goes...will keep you updated as much as I can...on this android...happy training everyone...xx


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Honey im hoooome....

Oh still noone here :no:

Hope your good hun and you get back online soon


----------



## Enjoy1

BigBarnBoy said:


> Honey im hoooome....
> 
> Oh still noone here :no:
> 
> Hope your good hun and you get back online soon


  :thumb:Hey you im back, well least for the night..  borrowed laptop,, hoping to get sorted out soon tho.!! Good to have you home hun... :tongue: thanks for waiting in for me..x


----------



## Enjoy1

Well, here i am again, managed to get online so i will give a bit of a brief update.. training going great, increasing weights again here and there....so far this week trained delts and tris/bis on the same day- started Sunday so, then back and abs on Monday, tue - legs - managed to get a 110kg press pb..not bad for two wee leggies im fair pleased anyway, wednesday trained chest and abs-pressing 40k warm up set and 50kg for 3 working set..., thur day off, friday hoping to train shoulders and upper back...and do some cardio on sat - off on Sunday...seems to be an ok split. Just need to move everything up a day next week so start with delts etc on the Monday....

Diet been okay- not a big change from the usual apart from the fact that im now taking a protein shake every morning which i didnt really do before. Still on the porridge but recently got into the pinhead porridge, gives a little extra bite to breakfast and a bit of texture to it. Lunch im still mainly eating tinned tuna for convenience but been buying the cooked chicken slices and eating a whole pack of that at lunch. mmmm...

Tonight tho Thu- as i had a rest day- went out for dinner and had balmoral sirloin, mushrooms peas, onion rings and then i even had room for a nice cheesecake which had apple crumble on the side and a scoop of ice-cream, and washed down with some red wine....yes now thats what i call a cheat meal.!! Fasted cardio here i come at 6am tomorrow before work to make up for it...  :thumb:

I do hope everyone is well and training your all training hard.

Hope to get back to the journal updating malarkey real soon as ive been laptop shopping tonight and got my eye on one or two- just need to see how the bank balance looks first...:no:

Cheers all..xxxx


----------



## 25434

You look fab in that picture, really great.........I'm not envious, not one bit!

88&&@###$$?????454566777///@##!!!! hee heeee......


----------



## Loveleelady

Enjoy1 said:


> Well, here i am again, managed to get online so i will give a bit of a brief update.. training going great, increasing weights again here and there....so far this week trained delts and tris/bis on the same day- started Sunday so, then back and abs on Monday, tue - legs - managed to get a 110kg press pb..not bad for two wee leggies im fair pleased anyway, wednesday trained chest and abs-pressing 40k warm up set and 50kg for 3 working set..., thur day off, friday hoping to train shoulders and upper back...and do some cardio on sat - off on Sunday...seems to be an ok split. Just need to move everything up a day next week so start with delts etc on the Monday....
> 
> Diet been okay- not a big change from the usual apart from the fact that im now taking a protein shake every morning which i didnt really do before. Still on the porridge but recently got into the pinhead porridge, gives a little extra bite to breakfast and a bit of texture to it. Lunch im still mainly eating tinned tuna for convenience but been buying the cooked chicken slices and eating a whole pack of that at lunch. mmmm...
> 
> Tonight tho Thu- as i had a rest day- went out for dinner and had balmoral sirloin, mushrooms peas, onion rings and then i even had room for a nice cheesecake which had apple crumble on the side and a scoop of ice-cream, and washed down with some red wine....yes now thats what i call a cheat meal.!! Fasted cardio here i come at 6am tomorrow before work to make up for it...  :thumb:
> 
> I do hope everyone is well and training your all training hard.
> 
> Hope to get back to the journal updating malarkey real soon as ive been laptop shopping tonight and got my eye on one or two- just need to see how the bank balance looks first...:no:
> 
> Cheers all..xxxx


class good going girl !!! are you seeing changes in your body?

whats the story with all the porridge? i usually have one sachet a day like 30g but does you know somethins i dont about porridge? lol running to multi-stock/pump porridge into me

i see you says about the chicken slices they can be handy especially when u dont have time for cooking - but im careful as some of them very processed - i but the marksies or tescos cooked chicken breast and take off the skin/fat - delicious


----------



## Enjoy1

Loveleelady said:


> class good going girl !!! are you seeing changes in your body?
> 
> whats the story with all the porridge? i usually have one sachet a day like 30g but does you know somethins i dont about porridge? lol running to multi-stock/pump porridge into me
> 
> i see you says about the chicken slices they can be handy especially when u dont have time for cooking - but im careful as some of them very processed - i but the marksies or tescos cooked chicken breast and take off the skin/fat - delicious


Hi, i guess i just love my porridge in the morning....its a standing joke with some on here because im Scottish and take my porridge the Scottish way - made with water and salt..the southern softies have tried to convert me to using milk, raisins, nuts etc etc....so take the mickey at every chance...  Never weigh my porridge at all now just judge by eye how much my tony the tiger bowl holds and go with that every day...seems to keep me filled up and fuelled up nicely!! I see what you are saying about the chicken slices and i try to buy the 'good to yourself' kinda range but i dont know that that is any better than any other kind...just for convenience, but the roast cooked breast sounds like a goer as well just need it for quickness, (for quickness- read laziness for me to cook a chicken breast the night before lol ..) At the moment im happy with the way my training is going and how my body is reacting to recent changes in the training...small gains..but noticeable ones... one happy Enjoy.!! Cheers again laydee for popping in... :thumb:


----------



## Enjoy1

Hello all,

Trained today, not what i had planned to do but after a night of gin fuelled debauchery felt i needed to get a good session in today....

Trained back and a bit of bis...

Pulldowns to front using horseshoe bar....1 warm up set of 10 reps @ 45kg then 3 working sets of 8 at 50kg

Upright rowing using smith machine with 35kg 1 warm up of 10 and 3 working of 8

Face pulls 20kg 1 warm up set of 10 , and 3 working of 8 at 25kg

Single arm row using 14kg dumbell 3 set of 8 each side

Lat pulldown 45kg for 1 warm up set of 10 and 50kg for 3 working of 8

Bicep bench curl using 8kg dumbell 4 of 10

Bicep high cable curl 15kg 1 set of 10 and 20kg 3 sets of 8

That was all for today, diet - protein drink and porridge,

no lunch as had breakfast real late,

dinner- rib eye steak, chili sauce and butternut squash with sweet potatoa, an oat and honey bar

Having a rest day tomorrow and if the weather stays fine...going for a wee stroll or maybe a slow jog on the beach....cant wait....

have a good weekend my friends...xxx


----------



## Rykard

if you're after cooked chicken - do you have a slow cooker? I have a one and quite often stick a whole chicken in it - cooks while I'm at work have what we want for tea/dinner then use the rest for lunches or next days dinner.

what sort of chilli sauce do you use?

good training - guilty sessions are always good.


----------



## Rob68

Enjoy1 said:


> Hi, i guess i just love my porridge in the morning....its a standing joke with some on here because im Scottish and take my porridge the Scottish way - made with water and salt..the southern softies have tried to convert me to using milk, raisins, nuts etc etc....so take the mickey at every chance...  Never weigh my porridge at all now just judge by eye how much my tony the tiger bowl holds and go with that every day...seems to keep me filled up and fuelled up nicely!! I see what you are saying about the chicken slices and i try to buy the 'good to yourself' kinda range but i dont know that that is any better than any other kind...just for convenience, but the roast cooked breast sounds like a goer as well just need it for quickness, (for quickness- read laziness for me to cook a chicken breast the night before lol ..) At the moment im happy with the way my training is going and how my body is reacting to recent changes in the training...small gains..but noticeable ones... one happy Enjoy.!! Cheers again laydee for popping in... :thumb:


Weirdo :lol: 

You should be happy with training,looking great in the recent pics kidda :thumb:

Imagine how good you would look if you had porridge the proper way ...... just sayin like :whistling: 



Enjoy1 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Trained today, not what i had planned to do but after a night of gin fuelled debauchery felt i needed to get a good session in today....
> 
> Trained back and a bit of bis...
> 
> Pulldowns to front using horseshoe bar....1 warm up set of 10 reps @ 45kg then 3 working sets of 8 at 50kg
> 
> Upright rowing using smith machine with 35kg 1 warm up of 10 and 3 working of 8
> 
> Face pulls 20kg 1 warm up set of 10 , and 3 working of 8 at 25kg
> 
> Single arm row using 14kg dumbell 3 set of 8 each side
> 
> Lat pulldown 45kg for 1 warm up set of 10 and 50kg for 3 working of 8
> 
> Bicep bench curl using 8kg dumbell 4 of 10
> 
> Bicep high cable curl 15kg 1 set of 10 and 20kg 3 sets of 8
> 
> That was all for today, diet - protein drink and porridge,
> 
> no lunch as had breakfast real late,
> 
> dinner- rib eye steak, chili sauce and butternut squash with sweet potatoa, an oat and honey bar
> 
> Having a rest day tomorrow and if the weather stays fine...going for a wee stroll or maybe a slow jog on the beach....cant wait....
> 
> have a good weekend my friends...xxx


Hope you enjoy your rest day today,bet you dont rest though,know what your like lol


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Rob68 said:


> Weirdo :lol:
> 
> You should be happy with training,looking great in the recent pics kidda :thumb:
> 
> Imagine how good you would look if you had porridge the proper way ...... just sayin like :whistling:


 :lol: :lol:

Maybe need to have a word with Loveleelady, Rob and tell her not to even think about all that salt and water sh1t...its milk and sugar all the way. End of conversation. 



Rob68 said:


> Hope you enjoy your rest day today,bet you dont rest though,know what your like lol


Yep...Mad 

But we loves her :thumb:


----------



## Enjoy1

BigBarnBoy said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Maybe need to have a word with Loveleelady, Rob and tell her not to even think about all that salt and water sh1t...its milk and sugar all the way. End of conversation.
> 
> Yep...Mad
> 
> But we loves her :thumb:


:laugh::laugh:Right , first of all i wanted to belt you round the earhole for bein a cheeky BBB, then wanted to say awww....thanks dear..feelings mututal..xx


----------



## Super_G

This thread is full of flirting....I won't have this sort of goings on with any of my threads, not because I'm a boring sod but mostly due to my being ginger 

Seriously though, awesome gains!! Well done


----------



## Enjoy1

:thumb :Alrighty there,

Hope your all good, missing ya all..just updating this quickly -training going great guns again...did have the day off on Sunday, apart from a wee run.....

Today trained shoulders and a bit of triceps...as i did back last..

smith machine behind neck press- 20kg for warm up of 10 reps then 3 sets of 8 reps at 25kg

light dumbell 6kg each side- 10 shoulder press followed with 10 lat raises followed by 10 bent over flyes for 4 sets with minimal rest of around 1min between the 3 sets.

shoulder press machine 30kg 1 set of 10 and 3 of 8 at 35kg

tricep v-bar pulldown 20kg 1 set of 10 and 25kg 3 sets of 8

tricep tbar forward pulldown 15kg 1 set of 1o and 20kg 3 set of 8

shoulder pulldown machine 45kg 4 sets of 8

wee sunbed to keep a bit of colour today...still not a bad colour....approached by someone in the gym today to ask which comps i was competing in this year..!! haha...he might just have spurred me on to try it out....and also quizzed about how i get my tan....made me feel like at least some of the work i put in is worth it....

:thumb:

Hope your all doing well my friends and please keep popping in, i might not always reply straight away, but do appreciate that your all still rooting for me...xxx


----------



## xpower

Just seen this journal.

had a flick through & can honestly say ya in better nick than most of us lumps on here 

good effort Enjoy1


----------



## Rob68

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb :Alrighty there,
> 
> Hope your all good, missing ya all..just updating this quickly -training going great guns again...did have the day off on Sunday, apart from a wee run.....
> 
> Today trained shoulders and a bit of triceps...as i did back last..
> 
> smith machine behind neck press- 20kg for warm up of 10 reps then 3 sets of 8 reps at 25kg
> 
> light dumbell 6kg each side- 10 shoulder press followed with 10 lat raises followed by 10 bent over flyes for 4 sets with minimal rest of around 1min between the 3 sets.
> 
> shoulder press machine 30kg 1 set of 10 and 3 of 8 at 35kg
> 
> tricep v-bar pulldown 20kg 1 set of 10 and 25kg 3 sets of 8
> 
> tricep tbar forward pulldown 15kg 1 set of 1o and 20kg 3 set of 8
> 
> shoulder pulldown machine 45kg 4 sets of 8
> 
> wee sunbed to keep a bit of colour today...still not a bad colour....approached by someone in the gym today to ask which comps i was competing in this year..!! haha...he might just have spurred me on to try it out....and also quizzed about how i get my tan....made me feel like at least some of the work i put in is worth it....
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> Hope your all doing well my friends and please keep popping in, i might not always reply straight away, but do appreciate that your all still rooting for me...xxx


Nowt stopping you from competing from what i can see,go for it kidda :thumb:


----------



## Rob68

Gordie1876 said:


> This thread is full of flirting....I won't have this sort of goings on with any of my threads, not because I'm a boring sod but mostly due to my being ginger
> 
> Seriously though, awesome gains!! Well done


Not sure wether to neg you for being a ging or that shirt in your avi :lol:


----------



## Enjoy1

Rob68 said:


> Not sure wether to neg you for being a ging or that shirt in your avi :lol:


  :lol:Lol...awww....bless, thats cruelty...theres always hairdye and cheap shirts in primark....xx:laugh:


----------



## achilles88

xpower said:


> Just seen this journal.
> 
> had a flick through & can honestly say ya in better nick than most of us lumps on here
> 
> good effort Enjoy1


x2


----------



## Rick89

awesome session hun

bet it felt good to be asked about comps x

shows youve got it in you


----------



## Enjoy1

Rick89 said:


> awesome session hun
> 
> bet it felt good to be asked about comps x
> 
> shows youve got it in you


:beer:Cheers Rick, yeah- made me think that well maybe i can still do it this year, got until June to make up my mind... mg: and as always, thanks for your support...appreciated..x


----------



## Mingster

Go for it princess. You can help me with my posing for next year


----------



## Enjoy1

:thumb :Hiya, hows everyone today? Good day today, apart from the snowy start, got better as the day went on and the snow disappeared... Still managed a nice training session after finishing early...trained chest and abs...

Not doing too long a session these days just concentrating on doing a bit of a harder rather than a lengthy session...

Smith machine press- warm up set of 10 at 25kg and 3 sets of 8 at 35k

incline smith press- warm up set of 10 at 20kg and 3 sets of 8 at 30kg

dumbell flyes 8kg set of 10 warm up, then 10kg - 3 sets of 8

cable flyes 25kg 4 sets of 10

hanging leg lifts 4 set of 25

declined hip raises 4 of 25

russian twist with med ball 3 sets of 50

I am on a non-stop eating mission or thats what it feels like these days....

breakfast porridge, protein drink and banana

mid morning snack- 2 boiled eggs, more porridge ....

lunch-was post workout protein drink and handful of gummi bears followed later by a protein bar

dinner - 2 baked salmon fillets with chili sauce, brown basmati rice and beetroot salad

snacked on packet of walkers french fries, seaweed and blackpepper mini oatcakes--- very yummy...

still hungry and about to go on a fridge raid...:no: maybe i should just go to bed to stop me eating more......:laugh:

Keep training hard and playing harder...xxx


----------



## Enjoy1

:whistling:OOhh forgot to mention, have had a wee training session with a nice bodybuilder....who showed me the way ...in doing deadlifts that is....im absolutely crap!! even though he did encourage me by saying my biomechanics of the movement were perfect....need to practice the technique first before i add any weight- cissy 60kg lift....he tells me easily 80/90 kg next time...oh yeah and lose the platform style Nikes...:laugh:


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Awesome looking session there lil lady...great based workout covering all bases without heaps of your normal crazy mental volume lol. Sometimes maybe its true..its not the size of it but what you do in it.... :blink: :lol:

Your really going places now with both the gym, and the help your getting, plus the diet..its giving you awesome results..proud of ya kid! I remember when you just started out.

Itd be awesome to get a show sorted, you must be able to do it if people who know theyre sh1t are telling you and helping you..and itl not be far over the border so me and Ming will be up to watch you :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

BigBarnBoy said:


> Awesome looking session there lil lady...great based workout covering all bases without heaps of your normal crazy mental volume lol. Sometimes maybe its true..its not the size of it but what you do in it.... :blink: :lol:
> 
> Your really going places now with both the gym, and the help your getting, plus the diet..its giving you awesome results..proud of ya kid! I remember when you just started out.
> 
> Itd be awesome to get a show sorted, you must be able to do it if people who know theyre sh1t are telling you and helping you..and itl not be far over the border so me and Ming will be up to watch you :thumb:


Definitely in for this one:thumbup1:

We can take lots of pics.... :whistling: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Enjoy1

:thumb :Well, hello all...fancy meeting you here?....:laugh:

Heres where im at just now.....the elbow was a niggling again so managed to bag a surgeon to inject it for me yesterday....oooh depo medrone and lignocaine...sore going in and still a bit stiff today but will wear off in a day or so and i can get straight back into the heavier stuff ive been doing recently. In place of upper body, the legs have been getting a good seeing to...much necessary as i have to confess its my least favourite body part... :thumbdown: So trained like this:

10 mins warm up on the cross trainer.

Lying hamstring curls 20 kg 1 x 10 and 25 kg 3 x 8

leg extensions 25kg 1 x 10 and 30kg 3 x 8

standing calf raises pausing on the bottom stretch....weights are all cooky on this machine but the plate reads 52- so did 4 x 10

squats with 25kg barbell, lightish barbell and lots of reps due to being a bit wary having to lift the barbell overhead as not in a cage so did 5 x 25 reps all the way down though- ass on the grass as to speak..

bulgarian split squat with 8kg dumbell 5 x 25

leg press 80kg 1 x 10 and 90kg 3 x 8

seated calf raises 35kg 1 x 10 and 40kg 3 x 8

the auld wobbly legs on the way out showed maybe i had worked them out ok...  :thumb:

Hope you all have a brilliant easter weekend guys and gals...im off now till Tuesday...woohoo...... :thumb: lots of training time...xxx


----------



## flinty90

hey chick, sorry not spoken for a while.. i hope your ok babe and still hard at work i see...

you have a smashing easter too, and if your off work have a nice chill out you deserve it babe XXXX


----------



## Enjoy1

flinty90 said:


> hey chick, sorry not spoken for a while.. i hope your ok babe and still hard at work i see...
> 
> you have a smashing easter too, and if your off work have a nice chill out you deserve it babe XXXX


Nice to see you pop in my lovely, and im still training as mad as ever...yeah hope you have a good one too....wont be eating too many choc eggs over easter tho......well maybe just one or two..:laugh:big :001_tt2:xxx


----------



## Rykard

Enjoy1 said:


> ....wont be eating too many choc eggs over easter tho......well maybe just one or two..:laugh:big :001_tt2:xxx


with salt? lol

have a good easter


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all,

Easter MOnday, still gona head to the gym for a session...think a nice back session today...and a wee sunbed is in order....didnt manage to abstain altogether from the chocolate last night...was given a box of nice chocolates and managed a few of them....mmmm lovely......

Hope you all had a good one....


----------



## Rob68

Enjoy1 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Easter MOnday, still gona head to the gym for a session...think a nice back session today...and a wee sunbed is in order....didnt manage to abstain altogether from the chocolate last night...was given a box of nice chocolates and managed a few of them....mmmm lovely......
> 
> Hope you all had a good one....


Does that mean there are some left ,you gonna share them around ? :thumb:


----------



## Enjoy1

Rob68 said:


> Does that mean there are some left ,you gonna share them around ? :thumb:


Oh yeah only the crap ones left though....strawberry cream things I do not like....anything nutty and I'm in...I hear you say...yeah:.nutty alright...lol...what's your fave? X


----------



## Rob68

Enjoy1 said:


> Oh yeah only the crap ones left though....strawberry cream things I do not like....anything nutty and I'm in...I hear you say...yeah:.nutty alright...lol...what's your fave? X


I`ll just eat this thornton`s egg that my lad left,your ok, keep ya crap ones ta


----------



## Enjoy1

Rob68 said:


> I`ll just eat this thornton`s egg that my lad left,your ok, keep ya crap ones ta


Halfers my bestest biggest friend....lol..x


----------



## Rob68

Enjoy1 said:


> Halfers my bestest biggest friend....lol..x


Which half ,the one that has already been eaten or the one im half way through eating :innocent:


----------



## Enjoy1

Nae chocolate....not that I'm fickle or anything but my bbb would give me his half too...pmsl...


----------



## Rob68

Enjoy1 said:


> Nae chocolate....not that I'm fickle or anything but my bbb would give me his half too...pmsl...


A truck driver sharing his Yorkie? no chance :lol:


----------



## Enjoy1

Rob68 said:


> A truck driver sharing his Yorkie? no chance :lol:


Lol.....yeah...shares lots of things...but never his yorkie....haha....  x


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Rob68 said:


> A truck driver sharing his Yorkie? no chance :lol:


Cheeky bugger :lol:



Enjoy1 said:


> Lol.....yeah...shares lots of things...but never his yorkie....haha....  x


 :lol:

As you well aware by now chick, even half of it is enough for most people :whistling:


----------



## Enjoy1

Hiya, training going good...since had my elbow injection again...working up the weights nicely...lovely chest tris session yesterday....off this weekend and hoping to train maybes shoulders on saturday. Diet good...indulged in a bagel this morning...yummy..hope everyone is well...and training hard....


----------



## Rob68

Enjoy1 said:


> Hiya, training going good...since had my elbow injection again...working up the weights nicely...lovely chest tris session yesterday....off this weekend and hoping to train maybes shoulders on saturday. Diet good...indulged in a bagel this morning...yummy..hope everyone is well...and training hard....


Good to see your still with us and all is going well,have a great w.end kidda :thumb:


----------



## BigBarnBoy

How the fcuk did u get out my cellar.. :no: knew that lock was no good... :lol:

Glad to see your good lady and training well..have a good weekend and stop bein a stranger


----------



## Enjoy1

Really nice weekend...bit of a mix...trained this and that on Saturday...more that than this...lol. training went well today...had a roasting shoulders session...still had enuf left to do a half hour abs into the session....braw...after eating an excess of carbs on Sunday including a packet of mini creme eggs and a snickers....made up with being strict today...back on it again....yes sir....raring to go...  x


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Glad to hear from you lady.. get that laptop sorted out soon hun 

We want updates...and pics


----------



## Mingster

BigBarnBoy said:


> Glad to hear from you lady.. get that laptop sorted out soon hun
> 
> We want updates...and pics


Yes. This^^^^


----------



## ripper 29

u look good 2 me bbe:rolleyes:


----------



## Double J

Hi Hun 

Good to see you back on here.....eventually 

I also see you are human and ate snickers and mini creme eggs on Sunday. That's my type of diet right there :whistling:

Half an hour on abs - that's my combined effort on abs for the whole year so far :lol:

Pleased to see it's still going well for you; great effort and dedication as always :thumb:


----------



## Enjoy1

Okay, if i manage to find a camera man...update pics will follow soon I hope,....thanks all for hanging in here even tho I'm not posting as I should...as for the creme eggs double j....shoulda said your a big fan...coulda shared and saved me working my ass off...lol...xx


----------



## Double J

Enjoy1 said:


> Okay, if i manage to find a camera man...update pics will follow soon I hope,....thanks all for hanging in here even tho I'm not posting as I should...as for the creme eggs double j....shoulda said your a big fan...coulda shared and saved me working my ass off...lol...xx


Just PM'd you my camera man application. Will an enthusiastic amateur do? 

Yeah I am a big creme egg fan hun, I would happily share yours.......actually no, I would probably scoff them all myself tbh....

Oops there goes my application down the pan no doubt; another failure with the ladies,,,,,story of my life :no:


----------



## Enjoy1

Double J said:


> Just PM'd you my camera man application. Will an enthusiastic amateur do?
> 
> Yeah I am a big creme egg fan hun, I would happily share yours.......actually no, I would probably scoff them all myself qtbh....
> 
> Oops there goes my application down the pan no doubt; another failure with the ladies,,,,,story of my life :no:


Lol...quite the opposite...how gentleman like of you to offer to save me from scoffing all them creme eggs....lots of brownie points right there!!


----------



## Double J

Enjoy1 said:


> Lol...quite the opposite...how gentleman like of you to offer to save me from scoffing all them creme eggs....lots of brownie points right there!!


Hey I like your thinking hun and yes I am a gentleman; I always say please......and thank you 

Is the interview process theory based or is there a practical test too? :devil2: :whistling:


----------



## Rob68

Enjoy1 said:


> Okay, if i manage to find a camera man...update pics will follow soon I hope,....thanks all for hanging in here even tho I'm not posting as I should...as for the creme eggs double j....shoulda said your a big fan...coulda shared and saved me working my ass off...lol...xx


Now just a minute here lady ,you didnt say owt about cream eggs the other night,oh no,you said you had some sh1te chocs left that you didnt want and we could have them :cursing:

Hope you have fun working your ass off ................ i lie actually ................... hope it hurts .............................. alot  :lol:


----------



## Enjoy1

Double J said:


> Hey I like your thinking hun and yes I am a gentleman; I always say please......and thank you
> 
> Is the interview process theory based or is there a practical test too? :devil2: :whistling: [/
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Oh well in either case...I think you would pass with flying colours...  x lol


----------



## Enjoy1

Im oh so puzzled.....how can one eat all that crap and still lose 4 lbs....??  x


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Enjoy1 said:


> Im oh so puzzled.....how can one eat all that crap and still lose 4 lbs....??  x


Because with me helping you so much over the last year then the awesomeness is obviously rubbing off on you aswell hun?

 x


----------



## Enjoy1

BigBarnBoy said:


> Because with me helping you so much over the last year then the awesomeness is obviously rubbing off on you aswell hun?
> 
> x


Ahh some of your awesomeness made its way up to me now then...hope your superpower in the gym has too...lol  x


----------



## Double J




----------



## Enjoy1

Oh well in either case...I think you would pass with flying colours...  x lol


----------



## Double J




----------



## Enjoy1

What a fantastic day today...something recently has given me a huge passion to do the best sessions ever!! So fired up right now...brilliant leg session today...still on android so won't list all I done...but squats were particularly enjoyable.....yeeha....bring on tomorrows session...xx


----------



## Rob68

Enjoy1 said:


> What a fantastic day today...something recently has given me a huge passion to do the best sessions ever!! So fired up right now...brilliant leg session today...still on android so won't list all I done...but squats were particularly enjoyable.....yeeha....bring on tomorrows session...xx


Good on ya ,hope it continues to :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Enjoy1 said:


> What a fantastic day today...something recently has given me a huge passion to do the best sessions ever!! So fired up right now...brilliant leg session today...still on android so won't list all I done...but squats were particularly enjoyable.....yeeha....bring on tomorrows session...xx


Great stuff princess. Your enthusiasm is infectious.... :thumbup1:

A bit like Rob's socks.... :whistling:

Mwahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaa


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Enjoy1 said:


> What a fantastic day today...something recently has given me a huge passion to do the best sessions ever!! So fired up right now...brilliant leg session today...still on android so won't list all I done...but squats were particularly enjoyable.....yeeha....bring on tomorrows session...xx


Awesome babe...impressive drive as always..it doesnt waver ever does it..top stuff :thumb:

Proud of ya lady!

But i wonder what has got you all fired up....hmmmm.... :confused1: 



Mingster said:


> A bit like Rob's socks.... :whistling:
> 
> Mwahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaa


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Great stuff princess. Your enthusiasm is infectious.... :thumbup1:
> 
> A bit like Rob's socks.... :whistling:
> 
> Mwahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaa


 :cursing: .... :lol:



BigBarnBoy said:


> Awesome babe...impressive drive as always..it doesnt waver ever does it..top stuff :thumb:
> 
> Proud of ya lady!
> 
> But i wonder what has got you all fired up....hmmmm.... :confused1:
> 
> :lol: :lol:


  .................................... :laugh:


----------



## Enjoy1

Not such a happy bunny today...! started off a good shoulder session...got to do 4 different exercises at 10 reps for 4 sets and one tricep for 4 sets of 10 then got a very painful tummy cramp and had to cut the session...  my guess is the change of creatine mono ...not had such a reaction before but to be honest first tine trying this particular brand....not he taking that again anytime soon...xx


----------



## flinty90

Enjoy1 said:


> Not such a happy bunny today...! started off a good shoulder session...got to do 4 different exercises at 10 reps for 4 sets and one tricep for 4 sets of 10 then got a very painful tummy cramp and had to cut the session...  my guess is the change of creatine mono ...not had such a reaction before but to be honest first tine trying this particular brand....not he taking that again anytime soon...xx


thats not good then chick.. from one extreme to the other hey... not nice to see you poorly...

anyway get back into that killer fram of mind and just put it down to experience babe. your doing so well XX


----------



## Enjoy1

flinty90 said:


> thats not good then chick.. from one extreme to the other hey... not nice to see you poorly...
> 
> anyway get back into that killer fram of mind and just put it down to experience babe. your doing so well XX


Cheers thanks Flinty, I'm okay now...feel much better ...back on top tomorrow...xx


----------



## flinty90

Enjoy1 said:


> Cheers thanks Flinty, I'm okay now...feel much better ...back on top tomorrow...xx


mmm you on top .. sounds good to me lol XX


----------



## Mingster

A bit of milk in your breakfast cereal would help line your stomach against that nasty creatine druggy stuff.... :whistling:


----------



## Enjoy1

Well, just as I thought...creatine it was....eliminated it today and was tip top....need to go buy an alternate brand now.! Good back bis session with my knots in a string biceps looking more like the real thing today...awesome session....ahhh dontcha just lurve eet? Have a great friday all whatever your up ta..xx


----------



## Enjoy1

What a week....mega highs...mega lows....still....that's life eh! Training going well, did a wee upper body soft session shoulders, traps, mainly and a bit of abs....felt like a fairly worthwhile workout though....diet good at the moment, despite extra calorific intake did not gain a pound...ah well more lindt chocolate and cheesecake for me.....xx


----------



## flinty90

mmmmmmm choccie and cheesecake (slap me around the face) No flinty no lol..


----------



## Enjoy1

flinty90 said:


> mmmmmmm choccie and cheesecake (slap me around the face) No flinty no lol..


Slap.....stop right there young man....ah well go on then...we all deserve a little of what we fancy...xx


----------



## flinty90

Enjoy1 said:


> Slap.....stop right there young man....ah well go on then...we all deserve a little of what we fancy...xx


is that sooooo lol.... mmmmm (thinking, what do i fancy a bit of ) :wub:


----------



## Enjoy1

flinty90 said:


> is that sooooo lol.... mmmmm (thinking, what do i fancy a bit of ) :wub:


Lol....3 guesses?? ...xx


----------



## Enjoy1

Well, rest day yesterday...and fabby back session tonight...huge plate of chicken fillets, eggs and an apple for pud..so diet going good today...hope you are all good and training going great...keep popping in......man that jackd stuff makes ya move some...xx


----------



## Enjoy1

Shoulders today..nice early session...finished work on a cheeky wee half day so made the most of it...session then sunbed...lovely.....still pounding away with the slightly heavier weights reduced reps concept..don't know if I'm making any gains yet...time will tell...happy training all..xx


----------



## flinty90

Enjoy1 said:


> Shoulders today..nice early session...finished work on a cheeky wee half day so made the most of it...session then sunbed...lovely.....still pounding away with the slightly heavier weights reduced reps concept..don't know if I'm making any gains yet...time will tell...happy training all..xx


you keep going babe, i bet your looking great with all the work your puting in XX


----------



## Enjoy1

flinty90 said:


> you keep going babe, i bet your looking great with all the work your puting in XX


Ty hun, I'm still working on it....hoping to get some progress pics done in a few weeks ...hope you are doing good good to hear from you.xx


----------



## Double J

Enjoy1 said:


> Shoulders today..nice early session...finished work on a cheeky wee half day so made the most of it...session then sunbed...lovely.....still pounding away with the slightly heavier weights reduced reps concept..don't know if I'm making any gains yet...time will tell...happy training all..xx


Still going well in here I see hun :thumb:

I'm sure you are progressing nicely, you train too hard and too often not too (your diet seems to be pretty much nailed too). Hell I get tired just reading about your workouts :lol:

Keep up the great work hun xx


----------



## Enjoy1

Double J said:


> Still going well in here I see hun :thumb:
> 
> I'm sure you are progressing nicely, you train too hard and too often not too (your diet seems to be pretty much nailed too). Hell I get tired just reading about your workouts :lol:
> 
> Keep up the great work hun xx


Aww...you will be the first to see the progress I've made....I'm sure you are working at it just as hard....keep popping in babe....xxx


----------



## Fit4life

sincerest best wishes and good luck


----------



## Rob68

Enjoy1 said:


> Aww...you will be the first to see the progress I've made....I'm sure you are working at it just as hard....keep popping in babe....xxx


Negged :whistling: What about the people who have been kicking your ass along this journey eh ? not some dodgy sheep shagger who pops in fancyng his chances :lol:


----------



## Double J

Rob68 said:


> Negged :whistling: What about the people who have been kicking your ass along this journey eh ? not *some dodgy sheep shagger who pops in fancyng his chances * :lol:


Firstly, let me confirm in black and white that the CPS dropped the case due to lack of evidence 

Secondly, if you saw me in person you would instantly accept that I had no right to fancy my chances with anyone :lol:

Oh and one more thing to add:

Thirdly, I'm gay :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

Double J said:


> Firstly, let me confirm in black and white that the CPS dropped the case due to lack of evidence
> 
> Secondly, if you saw me in person you would instantly accept that I had no right to fancy my chances with anyone :lol:
> 
> Oh and one more thing to add:
> 
> Thirdly, I'm gay :whistling:


X 2


----------



## Enjoy1

Well, how's everyone....after two full days of merryment....I had to give a fairly decent session in the gym, and had a good back and bis sesh today. Diet been clean today after curry night Friday and 80's themed hen party yesterday from 3pm onwards....making up for it all today as im out again tomorrow night.  hope you are all good and training hard....keep it up xxx


----------



## Rick89

sounds like your having fun hun x

Not been in here for a while hope all is well, you train hard enough so a few days of partying is well deserved imo x


----------



## Enjoy1

Rick89 said:


> sounds like your having fun hun x
> 
> Not been in here for a while hope all is well, you train hard enough so a few days of partying is well deserved imo x


Hiya hun, I'm still hard at it, and same, not popped in urs for a while...hope u r doing good...and training going well babe...take care x


----------



## Rob68

Enjoy1 said:


> Well, how's everyone....after two full days of merryment....I had to give a fairly decent session in the gym, and had a good back and bis sesh today. Diet been clean today after curry night Friday and 80's themed hen party yesterday from 3pm onwards....making up for it all today as im out again tomorrow night.  hope you are all good and training hard....keep it up xxx


Hope you sober now,well for a couple of hours till tonight lol what did you go as,you will have to put a pic up as some of us to young to remember the 80`s :whistling: Have a good un tonight :thumb:


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Back partner :cowboy:

Cheers for the support as always your a star :thumbup1:

Training in here is awesome as always, and your looking hot to trot lol good stuff

Look after yourself


----------



## Enjoy1

BigBarnBoy said:


> Back partner :cowboy:
> 
> Cheers for the support as always your a star :thumbup1:
> 
> Training in here is awesome as always, and your looking hot to trot lol good stuff
> 
> Look after yourself


Ah nice to have you pop in again....I'm happy to see my pardner is back on track and hope training is good for you...keep popping in my friend, it always welcome in here..xx


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all...decent session again today...chest, abs....cgbp, incline press , dumbell flyes, cable crossover. Bosu situps with medicine ball, Russian twists with medicine ball and home for a sirloin steak and coleslaw...ooh yummy...hope my friends are all good and training going well....nice to see you all still here. Take care..xx


----------



## Mingster

Good work princess. You not got that laptop yet? Missing your strange foreign ramblings:lol:


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> Good work princess. You not got that laptop yet? Missing your strange foreign ramblings:lol:


I know, I need to get one sorted and get another couple hundred posts so I too can join the knob heads...I mean gold members club in June..xx


----------



## Mingster

Enjoy1 said:


> I know, I need to get one sorted and get another couple hundred posts so I too can join the knob heads...I mean gold members club in June..xx


I know. It used to be special being gold but now even the Barn Door has managed it:lol: :lol:


----------



## Enjoy1

Oh yes, here we go...your all special right enuf....pmsl..xx


----------



## Rob68

Enjoy1 said:


> I know, I need to get one sorted and get another couple hundred posts so I too can join the knob heads...I mean gold members club in June..xx


 h34r: .... :lol:



Mingster said:


> I know. It used to be special being gold but now even the Barn Door has managed it:lol: :lol:


Am sure there`s a stewards inquiry into how that happend :whistling:



Enjoy1 said:


> Oh yes, here we go...your all special right enuf....pmsl..xx


Aw thanks :lol:


----------



## Thinkfloyd

Good luck and like a bit like me looking for good advice and guidance but your looking good keep it up .


----------



## Enjoy1

Well, trained legs tonight...braw....had a great session full on leg press, lunged, square, extensions, calfs standing x straight, toes out, toes in, and seated calfs...man what a fabulous session...wobbly legs all the way out...princess needs a firemans lift...LOL.xxx


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Enjoy1 said:


> Well, trained legs tonight...braw....had a great session full on leg press, lunged, square, extensions, calfs standing x straight, toes out, toes in, and seated calfs...man what a fabulous session...wobbly legs all the way out...princess needs a firemans lift...LOL.xxx


Awesome fella with the long hose you say.... look no further hun :thumb:



Rob68 said:


> Am sure there`s a stewards inquiry into how that happend :whistling:


Cheeky fcuker i got in on top merit dont you know :lol:



Enjoy1 said:


> Oh yes, here we go...your all special right enuf....pmsl..xx


 :wub: The special club loves you too...



Mingster said:


> I know. It used to be special being gold but now even the Barn Door has managed it:lol: :lol:


It was seriously lacking class before i arrived in mate...

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Enjoy1

Nice little back session tonight...did a lot of reps 12-15 each set...burnt out almost....still managed to go on a lovely shopping spree...yipee...love shopping...bought lots so its a good job I've strong enough shoulders to carry all the bags back to the car...x


----------



## Rob68

Haha nothing gets between a woman and a shopping spree,have a great weekend kidda


----------



## Ginger.Tom

Just seen this thread (fairly new here) and it is a great read. You are looking fantastic!

subbed


----------



## flinty90

all is well in here i see .. carry on !!!


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Enjoy your bank hol weekend hun whatever your up to  x


----------



## Enjoy1

Ah...holiday weekend...no training...awarding myself yet again..another couple of rest days and fully intend to make the most of them....oh yes...bring it on....cannot wait..xx


----------



## Mingster

Enjoy1 said:


> Ah...holiday weekend...no training...awarding myself yet again..another couple of rest days and fully intend to make the most of them....oh yes...bring it on....cannot wait..xx


Can't imagine you having rest days lol. Can see you running up and down stairs and moving furniture and doing star jumps in the lounge and.....er, you know what I mean you energetic type you


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey everyone. How's it all going. Training going good ...nice hard shoulders session today with a few bits of tris thrown in. Really really enjoyed behind neck press...traps looking braw....love to see that...my favourite body part...nice traps....diet good today...need to go shopping though. No cottage cheese for tonight...boohoo...

Keep at it everybody....xxx


----------



## Double J

Good to see you back in the gym after slacking at the weekend it seems.

Normal service has been resumed eh? 

I think you'll find it's a lot cheaper to go to the gym than shopping though hun :tongue:

Oh and I've got loads of cottage cheese in my fridge........just saying :whistling:  :001_tt2:


----------



## Enjoy1

Double J said:


> Good to see you back in the gym after slacking at the weekend it seems.
> 
> Normal service has been resumed eh?
> 
> I think you'll find it's a lot cheaper to go to the gym than shopping though hun :tongue:
> 
> Oh and I've got loads of cottage cheese in my fridge........just saying :whistling:  :001_tt2:


Yes, lol...bank balance agrees there alright...good to have a wee spree now and again tho...I really, I mean medically needed the jeans and tops bought u know...pmsl. and I'm right there..wait...does yours have pineapple in then? Lolxx


----------



## Double J

Enjoy1 said:


> Yes, lol...bank balance agrees there alright...good to have a wee spree now and again tho...I really, I mean medically needed the jeans and tops bought u know...pmsl. and I'm right there..wait...does yours have pineapple in then? Lolxx


Lol, well if the need is medical that's different I suppose 

Sorry I only like the cheese and chives one....plus I think the distance between us might be a slight problem....unless your bedtime is about 4am :lol:


----------



## Enjoy1

Oh yeah...another stonking session tonight. Love training back. Barbell rows, pulldown, single ARM rows, cable rows, bit of biceps barbell curls and cable curls to finish off...excellent feel like popeye...look like olive oyl...pmsl...xxx


----------



## Double J

Enjoy1 said:


> Oh yeah...another stonking session tonight. Love training back. Barbell rows, pulldown, single ARM rows, cable rows, bit of biceps barbell curls and cable curls to finish off...excellent feel like popeye...look like olive oyl...pmsl...xxx


Sounds like a great session there hun; think you might suit the olive oyl look rather more than popeye somehow 

Glad training is going well for you, as usual. Back is probably my least favourite bodypart to train funnily enough :confused1:

Keep up the great work hun x


----------



## Enjoy1

Trained legs tonight....good session. Calfs standing and seated, hamstring extensions, leg press, barbell squats which I slowed the pace right down went almost ass to the grass and the quads were nipping, did Bulgarian split square, and walking lunges incorporating dumbell curls, finished with a bit of abs work, jelly legs. Lovely....nice dinner sirloin, baby corn and sugarsnap peas. All in all a good day, topped with some dress shopping can it get any better than that..lol xx


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Ay up chick 

Nice weeks worth of training, eating and shopping..nice work lil lady :thumbup1:

Enjoy your weekend whatever you up to..although im guessing thats shopping anyhow so just the usual lol


----------



## Enjoy1

Great chest tris session tonight. Incline dumbell flyes, dumbell press, bench press.,incline bench press, dumbell pullovers, rope pulldown, v-bar pulldown, abs..weighted bar Russian twists, bosu med ball situps, hanging leg raises. Tried drop sets increasing by 2.5 kg each set 10,8,6,4. Felt great really strong. Might just try this out a few weeks see what happens. Was in need of a tweak and this might just he what I was looking for. Hope you are all training hard. Xx


----------



## Double J

Enjoy1 said:


> Great chest tris session tonight. Incline dumbell flyes, dumbell press, bench press.,incline bench press, dumbell pullovers, rope pulldown, v-bar pulldown, abs..weighted bar Russian twists, bosu med ball situps, hanging leg raises. Tried drop sets increasing by 2.5 kg each set 10,8,6,4. Felt great really strong. Might just try this out a few weeks see what happens. Was in need of a tweak and this might just he what I was looking for. Hope you are all training hard. Xx


Wow, I'm tired just reading about your workout :lol:

Sounds like the drop sets worked well for you hun? As you say I think you'll benefit from a change of routine :thumb:

I won't comment on the "training hard" bit......it's best that way :whistling:


----------



## Enjoy1

Double J said:


> Wow, I'm tired just reading about your workout :lol:
> 
> Sounds like the drop sets worked well for you hun? As you say I think you'll benefit from a change of routine :thumb:
> 
> I won't comment on the "training hard" bit......it's best that way :whistling:


Haha, yeah, change of routine coming right up...drop sets felt really comfy really building strength even for four reps its great to he shifting a bit more. I'm sure your training good hun..lifting that spoon up and down to and from that Ben and jerrys tub....pmsl...xx


----------



## Double J

Enjoy1 said:


> Haha, yeah, change of routine coming right up...drop sets felt really comfy really building strength even for four reps its great to he shifting a bit more. I'm sure your training good hun..lifting that spoon up and down to and from that Ben and jerrys tub....pmsl...xx


You must be psychic lol....I had some Ben & Jerrys earlier.......worked hard on my kitchen today though so felt I'd earned it...at least a little bit :tongue:

Glad training's going well for you though...as usual....keep up the great work hun x

:thumb:


----------



## Enjoy1

Fairly decent shoulders session today using the drop set routine again, pushing more weight than ever albeit only for 4 reps each final set. Today...dumbell press, smith machine press, behind neck press, lateral dumbell raises, cable pulls, incorporated some face pulls, and felt raises flyes and using smith machine for this. Felt again like a really worthwhile session. Xx


----------



## Enjoy1

Hi all not been in here had a lot going on...hope your all good though . Normal service may be resumed soon I hope.x


----------



## Rykard

hey, did wonder where you had got to , still got laptop probs?


----------



## Enjoy1

Rykard said:


> hey, did wonder where you had got to , still got laptop probs?


Hey ryks. Good to be back.

Still no laptop...still using android hope to post after this weekend some training bumff.....hope your doing good buddy.xx


----------



## Rykard

not doing too bad.. work is crazy , training is a bit off as my left ankle is still iffy - docs booked tomorrow as I want it sorted for end of june when we go on holiday walking in yorkshire.

will get round to filling my journal back in - just too busy at work and forget when i get home ..


----------



## Enjoy1

I'm here again.....trained thurday...did a bit of an all over body blast, shouldets, back, legs, abs as ...shock horror i hadnt been for a session in over a week...omg....infact omfg. Going today though gona blast back I think...cannot wait to get back properly in the saddle...yeeha...hope yer all good..xxxx


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all..back session today...short but intense....pulldowns, rowing, seated low row...bit of abs bosu situps and weighted bar waist twists..keep em love handles at bay...diet pretty good...oh unless you count in that Turkish delight I just had to have...xx


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all, hows everyone...not trained today...but hopefully train wednesday..head just not in the right place for now...hoping i can restore some order to my sessions soon...lack of routine driving me even more bonkers than i am already...lol..take care and happy training..xx


----------



## Proteen Paul

sakso said:


> if you are still seeing progress and results frm your current training then carry on with it mate. but if you feel like your routine doesn't do anything any more and you are simply bored with it then you can easily change your routine.
> 
> something like this:
> 
> *Mon, Wed, Fri*
> 
> Chest:
> 
> Bench press - 5 sets, 6-10 reps
> 
> Flat bench flies - 5 sets, 6-10 reps
> 
> Incline bench press - 6 sets, 6-10 reps
> 
> Cable crossovers - 6 sets, 10-12 reps
> 
> Dips - 5 sets, to failure
> 
> Dumbbell pullovers - 5 sets, 10-12 reps
> 
> Back:
> 
> Front wide-grip chin-ups - 6 sets, to failure
> 
> T-bar rows - 5 sets, 6-10 reps
> 
> Seated pulley rows - 6 sets, 6-10 reps
> 
> One-arm dumbbell rows - 5 sets, 6-10 reps
> 
> Straight-leg deadlifts - 6 sets, 15 reps
> 
> Legs:
> 
> Squats - 6 sets, 8-12 reps
> 
> Leg presses - 6 sets, 8-12 reps
> 
> Leg extensions - 6 sets, 12-15 reps
> 
> Leg curls - 6 sets, 10-12 reps
> 
> Barbell lunges - 5 sets, 15 reps
> 
> Calves:
> 
> Standing calf raises -10 sets, 10 reps
> 
> Seated calf raises - 8 sets, 15 reps
> 
> One-legged calf raises (holding dumbbells) - 6 sets,12 reps
> 
> Forearms:
> 
> Wrist curls (forearms on knees) - 4 sets, 10 reps
> 
> Reverse barbell curls - 4 sets, 8 reps
> 
> Wright roller machine - to failure
> 
> Abs:
> 
> Nonstop instinct training for 30 minutes
> 
> *
> Tues, Thurs, Sat*
> 
> Biceps:
> 
> Barbell curls - 6 sets, 6-10 reps
> 
> Seated dumbbell curls - 6 sets, 6-10 reps
> 
> Dumbbell concentration curls - 6 sets, 6-10 reps
> 
> Triceps:
> 
> Close-grip bench presses (for the all three heads) - 6 sets, 6-10 reps
> 
> Pushdowns (exterior head) - 6 sets, 6-10 reps
> 
> Barbell French presses (interior head) - 6 sets, 6-10 reps
> 
> One-arm dumbbell triceps extensions (exterior head) - 6 sets, 6-10 reps
> 
> Shoulders:
> 
> Seated barbell presses - 6 sets, 6-10 reps
> 
> Lateral raises (standing) - 6 sets, 6-10 reps
> 
> Rear-delt lateral raises - 5 sets, 6-10 reps
> 
> Cable lateral raises - 5 sets, 10-12 reps
> 
> Calves and Forearms:
> 
> Same as Monday, Wednesday and Friday


The best routine for chronic over training!......Far too much.


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all. Trained today. Bit of shoulders traps....supersetted dumbell shoulder press, rear felt flyes, anterior delts, lateral raises. Shoulder press using machine, face pulls...aching a bit now but feels like a good session. Squeezed in a bit of core using swiss ball knee raises incorporating press up in between for three sets. Diet not bad..managed porridge, diet whey at breakfast, tuna and crackers for lunch and protein shake followed by sirloin onion and mushroom. All said not a bad day at all. Hope your all still training hard and keeping at it...hang in there. Xx


----------



## Enjoy1

Rest day today and tomorrow...although weather depending might manage out for a jogging session just to keep in the new phase...xx


----------



## Gorgeous_George

i thought this was a 73 page intro lol


----------



## Enjoy1

Gorgeous_George said:


> i thought this was a 73 page intro lol


Yeah, LOL...maybe its about time for a change of name for the journal...whatdya think...suggestions??


----------



## flinty90

Enjoy1 said:


> Yeah, LOL...maybe its about time for a change of name for the journal...whatdya think...suggestions??


Call it Enjoys new chapter !!!


----------



## Enjoy1

flinty90 said:


> Call it Enjoys new chapter !!!


Hey glorious, that sounds like just what I'm looking for...nice...xx  just need to find out how to change it now LOL


----------



## Enjoy1

:thumb: :thumb :Hey all,

Trained today, back and bis....fairly good session overall....low row 4 sets of 12, lat pulldowns 4 sets of 12, nautilus lat pulls 4 sets, preacher curls using e-z bar 4 x 12, dumbell hammer curls 4 x 12, dumbell concentration curls 4 x 20, nautilus bicep curls 4 x 10...

diet been good today, managed to stay out of the snack cupboard today, ... 

porridge, protein shake for breakfast

cottage cheese with pineapple and oatcakes for lunch,

meatballs and broccoli, oh and one little slip up :scared: a slice of irish cream cheesecake ...ooopsie...

oh yeah and i forgot to say i was for a run this morning, sun shining, along the beach earphones in did a couple of miles circuit before breakfast...only trouble is my knee was playing up a little and started to give me gyp half way round the circuit...still aching now so i guess i wont be for a run again for a while.

Hope your all good and training goin well for you..

take care

:thumbup1:


----------



## Rick89

looks good hun

not been on here much hope all is well

run on beach sounds fun


----------



## Enjoy1

Rick89 said:


> looks good hun
> 
> not been on here much hope all is well
> 
> run on beach sounds fun


Yeah hun, been a bit quiet in here for a change...not like me at all.. 

im back and im still training, infact...im just about to start a complete new chapter..... watch this space...

thanks for sticking in here....appreciated..x:thumb:


----------



## Rick89

Enjoy1 said:


> Yeah hun, been a bit quiet in here for a change...not like me at all..
> 
> im back and im still training, infact...im just about to start a complete new chapter..... watch this space...
> 
> thanks for sticking in here....appreciated..x:thumb:


its a pleasure x


----------



## Enjoy1

Bruising appeared over the sore knee from the run yesterday...wats going on with that? Champing at the bit to get at it again and struggling to lay of doing a leg session...just giving it a few days proper rest before trying a run again.  thinking along the lines of chest tris tonight...just have to see how busy it is in the weights room and try and squeeze on a few benches....just get so narky when I can't get on the equipment I need...lol...don't stop a woman on a mission..especially one fuelled on jack3d!!! Lolxx


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey up,

Trained today, chest and ....traps...unconventional yes, but have not really trained traps that much only as part of a back routine doing face pulls.. today was training with someone who showed me to do shrugs properly using a barbell, felt a real good squeeze and hold at the top followed by upright cable pulls..something ive not done before today either dont know if thats the correct name for what i was doing but it sure felt like i was working them hard.

Chest consisted of 4 sets of 12 seated press ....not sure of the weight as its a new system to me but it was 4 plates however much each of them are!!??

5 sets of seated extended chest press...again a new piece of equipment to me..real good stretch goin on in the return phase of these..bet im going to be sore in a couple of days....hell yeah!!

Diet good today....porridge, coffee for breakfast

tuna and king prawn rice salad, banana, greek yoghurt, honey and peanut butter- lunch

sirloin steak and venison burger with veg for dinner (oh yeah and out of necessity - as it was going out of date today- had to finish of the cheesecake for dessert mg: )

Getting back into the mode now..head down concentrate and just get on with it...not that ive been slacking...just that other things had taken priority recently...however, starting to settle in again nicely in training mode...

Keep playing hard and training even harder...

Catcha soon...

 xx


----------



## Rob68

Good to see you have sneaked back in :thumb:

Hope alls well in the dizzy world of Enjoy :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Welcome back to the mad house !

Keep training and don't let the dicks here deter you!

Their coming !


----------



## Mingster

Nice workout and nice grub hon. Good to see you sticking with the programme


----------



## Enjoy1

Rob68 said:


> Good to see you have sneaked back in :thumb:
> 
> Hope alls well in the dizzy world of Enjoy :laugh:


Cheers Rob, my dizzy world just gets dizzier...omg...still trying hard to calm it down a bit but I'm a magnet for things to happen to...lol..never mind at least it never gets boring in Enjoys own wee world.

Mingster ya wee monkey, good of ya to pop in...missed ya...and yeah grub intake seems to be improving a bit these days...certainly loosened off a bit on the carbs intake freaky diet I was constantly at...so all good. xx


----------



## Tassotti

How's the knee hun ?


----------



## Enjoy1

:thumb :mAlright folks??

Trained tonight-

Shoulders-

Shoulder press nautilus 20kg 5 x 12

Low row 40kg 5 x 12

Overhead press 45kg 5 x 10

Abs- bosu situps with 9kg medicine ball 2 x 50

waist twists with weighted bar 2 x 50

russian twists with 9kg med ball 2 x 30

Not a big session but just enough i felt- still feeling the twang of doms on chest from last nights session ...all good though.

Pre workout still on the Jack3d but almost finished it and looking for a different pre-workout buzz juice- have been taking 1 and half scoops of jack3d to no real effect sept a tingly face after half and hour. Was thinking along the lines of NO explode which ive not had for ages and really liked it last time...yes me thinks time for a wee change.

Diet good today- usual breakfast porridge and coffee

lunch- 3 eggs and oatcakes

dinner- 2 chicken fillets and broccoli

oh yeah and i made protein flapjack things which are very yummy - might just have to treat myself to one seen as ive managed to avoid the snack cupboard today... :thumb:

Thinking along the lines now tho of a wee glass of red- yes i think i deserve that also...  well if i cant treat myself who else will?? 

Me believe it to be a rest day tomorrow but i will keep you posted as to what im up to--

Cheers all...

:beer:xx


----------



## Enjoy1

Tassotti said:


> How's the knee hun ?


Hiya Tass,

Yeah the knee is not too bad today...went for a walk along to the main drag which takes about half hour there and walked around the shops a bit before the return walk...so by the end of it all my knee was complaining a bit but seems more settled and no more bruising...think i will keep of the leg session over the weekend thought just to make sure i rest it properly. Dont want to go hell for leather and aggravate it....

Thanks for asking hun xx


----------



## Rob68

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb :mAlright folks??
> 
> Trained tonight-
> 
> Shoulders-
> 
> Shoulder press nautilus 20kg 5 x 12
> 
> Low row 40kg 5 x 12
> 
> Overhead press 45kg 5 x 10
> 
> Abs- bosu situps with 9kg medicine ball 2 x 50
> 
> waist twists with weighted bar 2 x 50
> 
> russian twists with 9kg med ball 2 x 30
> 
> Not a big session but just enough i felt- still feeling the twang of doms on chest from last nights session ...all good though.
> 
> Pre workout still on the Jack3d but almost finished it and looking for a different pre-workout buzz juice- have been taking 1 and half scoops of jack3d to no real effect sept a tingly face after half and hour. Was thinking along the lines of NO explode which ive not had for ages and really liked it last time...yes me thinks time for a wee change.
> 
> Diet good today- usual breakfast porridge and coffee
> 
> lunch- 3 eggs and oatcakes
> 
> dinner- 2 chicken fillets and broccoli
> 
> oh yeah and i made protein flapjack things which are very yummy - might just have to treat myself to one seen as ive managed to avoid the snack cupboard today... :thumb:
> 
> Thinking along the lines now tho of a wee glass of red- yes i think i deserve that also...  well if i cant treat myself who else will??
> 
> Me believe it to be a rest day tomorrow but i will keep you posted as to what im up to--
> 
> Cheers all...
> 
> :beer:xx


Just mix the 2 together,Jack3d n No explode with a dash of speed added in,that should make for some interesting posts from you


----------



## Enjoy1

Rob68 said:


> Just mix the 2 together,Jack3d n No explode with a dash of speed added in,that should make for some interesting posts from you


:laugh:Oh yeah now the results of that little cocktail...i would love to see....  and tbh i could do with the little kick up the a55 that might give me....

As for today,...no training to update--- rest day today..hoping to get tore into a decent back session tomorrow, however, again today diet been pretty clean...apart from a few allsorts that is.. 

Did a wee scales check this morning--- dropped a bit of weight again - now sitting at 8st 1 and also dropped a good bit of body fat percentage- now 11%... i do feel much leaner but also feel like ive had muscle gains..just been eating really good high protein low carb recently... 

Will post the back session up tomorrow..

Cheers for now all...

xx


----------



## Rick89

solid workout there hun

keep up the good work x


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all, trained Saturday...back and a bit of tris....used the nautilus press down for tris for the first time..felt good but really need to up the work on the tris I think. Rest day Sunday and trained again today..Monday...shoulders. good session, shoulder press nautilus 20kg only but did a full rep movement followed by a partial rep each time for 3 sets of ten of each . In total 60 reps, really felt the burn, then same on behind neck press followed by lateral raises using cable machine and rear delt flyes using machine again. Shoulders fried totally.All in all decent session. Xx


----------



## Enjoy1

:thumb :Hey all,

Trained last night, Tuesday.....

Hammered the triceps....well....heres how it went

Close grip bench press....4 sets of 10-12

T-bar press down.. 3 sets of 15

Overhead rope extensions 4 sets of 10

Seated tricep extension cable machine 4 sets of 10

and to finish squeezed in a wee traps bashing

using the cables- behind back shrugs...incorporating a huge pause and squeeze at the top...felt real tight and good...

all in all a good session...not felt the tris up to kinda mid afternoon today and now they feel a little tired...maybe it will hit hard tomorrow.... 

Diet good ...clean all day...no treats... :thumbup1: cottage cheese for lunch, and a half a COO...sirloin for tea...absolutely enjoyed every bit of it too....i was a hungry hungry enjoy....

Today not trainining. Resting today as plan to train every day the rest of this week including Sat and Sun... :thumb:

Hope your all good and training hard...

Keep up the good work.

:beer:xx


----------



## Enjoy1

Had a right lazy day so far, you know when you get them days you just CBA?? , could be i was roaming in ma jammies till gone 12.... 

Had food now and training tonight, back i think so i better get a shift on....just point me in the direction of the jack3d and i will come out the other side like a greyhound on speed...............waheeeeeeeeeeee.!!!

Check in later after my session....

laters...

:beer:xx


----------



## Rykard

Enjoy1 said:


> Had a right lazy day so far, you know when you get them days you just CBA?? , could be i was roaming in ma jammies till gone 12....
> 
> Had food now and training tonight, back i think so i better get a shift on....just point me in the direction of the jack3d and i will come out the other side like a greyhound on speed...............waheeeeeeeeeeee.!!!
> 
> Check in later after my session....
> 
> laters...
> 
> :beer:xx


have those days - just don't think me walking round the office in my jammies would go down too well lol.


----------



## Enjoy1

Rykard said:


> have those days - just don't think me walking round the office in my jammies would go down too well lol.


:laugh:Yeah, now that i would pay good money to see!!........dress down for work day....in yer jammies....nice one.. :lol:

Anyhoo, how are you my friend?? no been around in a whiley...xx


----------



## Rykard

not too bad - still struggling with the ankle(s) esp the left - doc said I had strained ligaments so have had to rest it. Bought a couple of ankle braces (ala Andy Murray) to play in and these have/are helping next to no pain. I've put on about 5kg so need to get my ass back in gear - which now my ankles are a bit better will be a bit easier. it was hard work walking for a bit.. can't believe half the year has gone though...

Will start my journal back up again when i get organised - went back to a pad and paper rather than s.sheet as i couldn't be bother to type everything out again... lol


----------



## Enjoy1

:thumb :Hey all trained back tonight....here it is...:

Nautilus lat pulldown 40kg 3 set x 12

Lat behind neck pulldown dont know the weights on that machine...but 3 sets of 12

Wide grip pulldown 4 x 12

Seated low row 45kg 3 x 12

seated overhead pulldown 45kg 3 x 12

and a sneaky wee set of bosu situps with med ball only had time for 1 x 50....

not a bad little session....treat night for dinner - chinese stlye...chicken sweetcorn soup and chicken curry....yum.xxx

Cheers all till tomorrow..

xx


----------



## Rob68

Enjoy1 said:


> Had a right lazy day so far, you know when you get them days you just CBA?? , could be i was roaming in ma jammies till gone 12....
> 
> Had food now and training tonight, back i think so i better get a shift on....*just point me in the direction of the jack3d and i will come out the other side like a greyhound on speed...............waheeeeeeeeeeee.!!!*
> 
> Check in later after my session....
> 
> laters...
> 
> :beer:xx


 :lol: Nutter :lol: ... :rockon:


----------



## Enjoy1

Gday all,

Feeling a lot more energetic today, up and at em...!!! Diet going well today managed to have breakfast for the first time in 3 days...thats why i think i been sluggish its the lack of salty porridge of a morning....had a daddy bear portion this morning to make it up tho.:laugh:

Lunch - cottage cheese and oatcakes followed by a 0% greek yoghurt with banana honey and a wee spoon of peanut butter ...for extra calories you know.,... :whistling:

Training tonight...has to be chest tonight.....will report in later after my session...

Hoping to have a wee trip out the the shops this weekend , no nights out but a wee glass of something or other is planned......

Have a good weekend whatever yer up ta..

:beer:


----------



## Mingster

LOL. You 'feeling more energetic' :lol: I'd hate to see you when you feel full of beans lol. I've started reading your posts and counting them as cardio I'm so worn out.

Have a good weekend princess. I would say 'take it easy' but there's not much point really is there?


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> LOL. You 'feeling more energetic' :lol: I'd hate to see you when you feel full of beans lol. I've started reading your posts and counting them as cardio I'm so worn out.
> 
> Have a good weekend princess. I would say 'take it easy' but there's not much point really is there?


:laugh: :lol: Ya wee monkey....... pop in again later, more cardio to come...maybe should make it sentence by sentence and give you some hiit....:laugh:

Keep poppin in for yer workout... :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Enjoy1 said:


> :laugh: :lol: Ya wee monkey....... pop in again later, more cardio to come...maybe should make it sentence by sentence and give you some hiit....:laugh:
> 
> Keep poppin in for yer workout... :thumb:


No cardio today. A back workout in a couple of hours. Might have a little lie down first....You know, a....rest?


----------



## Enjoy1

:laugh:



Mingster said:


> No cardio today. A back workout in a couple of hours. Might have a little lie down first....You know, a....rest?


Have a good session ........ im away to google the above word....not quite sure of its meaning... :whistling:


----------



## Enjoy1

:thumb :Alright?

Trained tonight...chest-- kinda shortened session run out of time...

so:

Seated cable machine press 1 x 15 , 2 x 12

Incline smith machine press 3 x 10

pec dec 3 x 12

cable flyes 3 x 10

Dont seem much but actually a bit more than i usually do for chest..still all in all a not bad little session..

Diet stayed quite clean the rest of today....pre workout banana and dinner was aberdeen angus steak burger with a nice piece of cod fillt and spicy rice...

Just sat to a little glass of wolfblass cab sav....nice..

so :beer: and have a good weekend folks..

xx


----------



## Enjoy1

:thumb :Hey all..

Trained today... biceps...

Nautilus curl 10kg 4 x 10

Preacher curls 15kg 4 x 10

cable hammer curls 25kg 4 x 10

through in a bit of lower back extensions 2 x 25 and

seated calf raises 2 x 20 - just whilst i was waiting for equipment to become free.. 

Biceps feel okay so far...usually do far more sets and reps but tapering down the usual mad workouts and trying to be more concentrated on achieving full potential and following the sets through to failure....

Can only hope its gona shake things up a little and bring me on a bit...

Cheers all....

:thumb:


----------



## Enjoy1

Morning all...

How's everyone? Just contemplating whether to go training or shopping first...hoping to do legs today so train first no legs left to trawl the shops.....shops first...legs fekd before I get to the gym.....

Oh my the dilemmas a girl gets into....

Update ya later.

 xx


----------



## flinty90

Enjoy1 said:


> Morning all...
> 
> How's everyone? Just contemplating whether to go training or shopping first...hoping to do legs today so train first no legs left to trawl the shops.....shops first...legs fekd before I get to the gym.....
> 
> Oh my the dilemmas a girl gets into....
> 
> Update ya later.
> 
> xx


Hey enjoy.

you need to do whatever you fancy first , then go to gym lol...

have a good one , keep up the hard graft X


----------



## Enjoy1

:no:Well,

Decided to do the right thing and......shopping came first... :thumb: only managed to trawl the shops for around 5 hours tho....:laugh:

as for the training....did legs for the first time in a few weeks...after not having gym access then after injuring my knee whilst running, took a bit of time of the legs...and boy did i pay for it today.. mg:

Trained this:

Leg extension 25kg only 3 x 12

Seated hamstrings 35kg 3 x 12

Leg press 80kg 3 x 12

Seated calf raises 15kg only - 4 x 10

Walking lunges with 10kg weights 2 x 25

Abs: situps on swiss ball 2 x 50

weighted woodchopper 4 x 10

Me thinks me over did the leg press after not doing legs in a while ...the last 3 reps of the last set had me very nauseated..for the rest of the session and knocked me for six after i got back....had to retire for a wee kip...and until my tummy settled a bit... 

Diet quite good today...possibly didnt eat enough before my gym session ....think that couldv added to my wee turn??

Breakfast...scrambled egg, coffee, protein shake

Lunch small pot of tuna and 2 crackers

Didnt eat again till after training....

and much later to let things settle..

Eventually dinner was sirloin steak, smoked salmon and some rainbow veg..

Hope your all well and training hard...

:beer: xx


----------



## dipdabs

Ah here it is! A few people have said to me to check out your journal so subbed


----------



## Enjoy1

Kaywoodham said:


> Ah here it is! A few people have said to me to check out your journal so subbed


Cheers Kay....welcome on board....thanks for your support...


----------



## Mingster

Nice session princess. And the workout was pretty good too

Nothing wrong with a wee kip. I reckon the continentals have the right of it with siesta time


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> Nice session princess. And the workout was pretty good too
> 
> Nothing wrong with a wee kip. I reckon the continentals have the right of it with siesta time


Yeh, killer shopping session...good training though...legs done trailing around and biceps carrying the bags...so just think the next time your moaning at yer missus about going shopping with her...turn it into a hugely positive event ...:laugh:xx


----------



## Mingster

Enjoy1 said:


> Yeh, killer shopping session...good training though...legs done trailing around and biceps carrying the bags...so just think the next time your moaning at yer missus about going shopping with her...turn it into a hugely positive event ...:laugh:xx


I like shopping

When she's in the chemists looking at cosmetics I'm checking the drugs out and when she's in boutiques looking at clothes I stand in the window and pretend to be a model.... :whistling:

And food shopping....well, that's my favourite


----------



## Enjoy1

:laugh:



Mingster said:


> I like shopping
> 
> When she's in the chemists looking at cosmetics I'm checking the drugs out and when she's in boutiques looking at clothes I stand in the window and pretend to be a model.... :whistling:
> 
> And food shopping....well, that's my favourite


Do you have a trailer hired for when you do your food shopping or just get BBB to swoop by with the artic.... :thumb:

Ah .... the good ones are always taken... :lol:


----------



## Mingster

I push a trolley with each hand then deadlift them into the back of the pick-up

PS. Have you got BBB chained up in your cellar? He seems to have disappeared....


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> I push a trolley with each hand then deadlift them into the back of the pick-up
> 
> PS. Have you got BBB chained up in your cellar? He seems to have disappeared....


:laugh: :thumb: See, knew that training was all for a purpose eh .

BBB is safely secured in my understairs cupboard.......until a suitable ransom has been paid..... :devil2:


----------



## Mingster

Enjoy1 said:


> :laugh: :thumb: See, knew that training was all for a purpose eh .
> 
> BBB is safely secured in my understairs cupboard.......until a suitable ransom has been paid..... :devil2:


I'll give you £20 to keep him a bit longer:lol: :lol:


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> I'll give you £20 to keep him a bit longer:lol: :lol:


:laugh::laugh: :lol: Costs me that in sausages every day to keep him fed....:laugh:


----------



## Rob68

Kaywoodham said:


> Ah here it is! A few people have said to me to check out your journal so subbed


:no: ........ 



Enjoy1 said:


> Cheers Kay....welcome on board....But you really dont know what your letting yourself in for tbh,im mental,but in a good way..


Fixed  ............................... :tongue: ............. 



Mingster said:


> I like shopping
> 
> When she's in the chemists looking at cosmetics I'm checking the drugs out and when she's in boutiques looking at clothes I stand in the window and pretend to be a Dummy.... :whistling:
> 
> And food shopping....well, that's my favourite


Fixed 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Enjoy1

Rob68 said:


> :no: ........
> 
> Fixed  ............................... :tongue: .............
> 
> Fixed
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Maddie....funny tho..  xx


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> :no: ........
> 
> Fixed  ............................... :tongue: .............
> 
> Fixed
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Bloody funny bugger eh?

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Enjoy1

thumb:Hey all,

Trained tonight....back as:

Nautilus lat pulldown 40kg 1 x 12, 50kg 2 x 12

Seated low row 40kg 3 x 12

Single arm bench row 14kg 3 x 12 each side

Wide grip pulldown to front 35kg 3 x 12

Lat pulldown 25kg 3 x 12

Not a bad wee session back felt it and couldnt have done anymore...

Diet been spot on today...not really any extras except this little glass of red im currently enjoying...

Breakfast- protein shake, coffee

Lunch- multi grain toasted bagel and peanut butter

Snack - cottage cheese

Dinner- home made chicken tikka and basmati rice

Gona try to upload a couple of pics i had done today...hope it works...and dont upload stuff i dont want it to....oopsie if it does... 

Here goes tho fingers crossed for a couple of back pics...



:


----------



## Double J

Hi Hun :thumb:

Sorry not posted in here for a while; hope you're good?

Looks like training and diet are being nailed (as usual) and I have to say you look fantastic in your latest pics - well done :clap:

Just keep doing as you're doing.....it's clearly working x


----------



## Mingster

Looking good as always princess. Nice to have you back posting on a regular basis


----------



## dipdabs

Look amazing!!!


----------



## Mingster

Kaywoodham said:


> Look amazing!!!


Thanks

Oh, sorry. Did you mean....er....humph!


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> Thanks
> 
> Oh, sorry. Did you mean....er....humph!


 :lol:

Aw bless...... 

:lol:


----------



## Rob68

What the others have said kidda, looking great there :thumb:


----------



## Loveleelady

pictures are looking totally wow! you can really see your work and dedication paying off

in the months that you lost 3 stone were you following your current training routine?


----------



## Enjoy1

Loveleelady said:


> pictures are looking totally wow! you can really see your work and dedication paying off
> 
> in the months that you lost 3 stone were you following your current training routine?


Hey LL....thank you....and yeah phew its been hard work but i love it ...

In answer to your question....in order to lose the initial weight im afraid it was nothing more than sheer hard work determination and diet. I was following a split of sorts but the main feature was cardio cardio cardio....every session and i mean every session which at that time was 7 days a week....i was doing an hour of cardio , mainly bike - fast and furious, and lots and lots of treadmill . The weight dropped very quickly and even now if im feeling a bit 'beefy' i can drop pounds in a matter of days doing cardio.

Hope your training going in the right direction for you.

:thumb:


----------



## Rob68

Loveleelady said:


> pictures are looking totally wow! you can really see your work and dedication paying off
> 
> in the months that you lost 3 stone were you following your current training routine?


In that 3 months her routine has cost about 5k ...................................... Its all about the Enjoy shopping routine thats doing it,nothing to do with the gym :whistling:


----------



## Enjoy1

Rob68 said:


> In that 3 months her routine has cost about 5k ...................................... Its all about the Enjoy shopping routine thats doing it,nothing to do with the gym :whistling:


 :001_tt2:

:001_tt2:

Listen here young man...theres still room in that understairs cupboard for two ya know...... :devil2: :laugh:


----------



## Rob68

Enjoy1 said:


> :001_tt2:
> 
> :001_tt2:
> 
> Listen here young man...theres still room in that understairs cupboard for two ya know...... :devil2: :laugh:


Not if that big lumps still eating sausages in there there isnt :tongue:  x


----------



## Enjoy1

Rob68 said:


> Not if that big lumps still eating sausages in there there isnt :tongue:  x


:laugh:

:lol: :lol: Plenty room once i clean out some of the several hundred pair of shoes... :thumb:


----------



## Rob68

Enjoy1 said:


> :laugh:
> 
> :lol: :lol: Plenty room once i clean out some of the several hundred pair of shoes... :thumb:


Bet he`s trying them all on :lol:


----------



## Ginger.Tom

Way to go, great results so far... :thumb:


----------



## Enjoy1

Rob68 said:


> Bet he`s trying them all on :lol:


 :lol: :laugh:Oooh what a scary thought, that big fekr in ma stilletos....:laugh: disturbing......


----------



## Enjoy1

Ginger.Tom said:


> Way to go, great results so far... :thumb:


 :beer: Thanks....great to have your support... :thumb:


----------



## Rob68

Enjoy1 said:


> :lol: :laugh:Oooh what a scary thought, that big fekr in ma stilletos....:laugh: disturbing......


New there was something funny bout that North east lot ,not just their accents either :whistling:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> New there was something funny bout that North east lot ,not just their accents either :whistling:


Gi'owa man. Ye daft bugger!!


----------



## Enjoy1

mg:Thats it,.....overdone it......

Have to go lie down somewhere...

Im ashamed...:no:

I have to be brave and let it all out.... :blush:

She stands up and declares to the room.....

Good evening.....my name is Enjoy and.....

ive had TWO.... rest days.... mg:

xx


----------



## Rob68

Enjoy1 said:


> mg:Thats it,.....overdone it......
> 
> Have to go lie down somewhere...
> 
> Im ashamed...:no:
> 
> I have to be brave and let it all out.... :blush:
> 
> She stands up and declares to the room.....
> 
> Good evening.....my name is Enjoy and.....
> 
> ive had TWO.... rest days.... mg:
> 
> xx


 mg: Quick is there a doctor in the house


----------



## Enjoy1

Rob68 said:


> mg: Quick is there a doctor in the house


:laugh: :laugh: :lol:

i need some I.V. jack3d........:laugh: need my :bounce: :bounce:xx


----------



## Rob68

Enjoy1 said:


> :laugh: :laugh: :lol:
> 
> i need some I.V. jack3d........:laugh: need my :bounce: :bounce:xx


Sniff some mr sheen or something to tide you over :lol:


----------



## Enjoy1

Rob68 said:


> Sniff some mr sheen or something to tide you over :lol:


:laugh:Now theres speaks a man who sounds like he knows how to parteeeee.!!:laugh: Bring your duster...xx


----------



## Rob68

Enjoy1 said:


> :laugh:Now theres speaks a man who sounds like he knows how to parteeeee.!!:laugh: Bring your duster...xx


 Wont be much cleaning done :lol: :lol:


----------



## Enjoy1

Rob68 said:


> Wont be much cleaning done :lol: :lol:


:tongue:You be too busy fighting BBB to try on the shoes....:laugh:


----------



## Rob68

Enjoy1 said:


> :tongue:You be too busy fighting BBB to try on the shoes....:laugh:


No thats why im bringing Ming with me,keep him company :lol: :lol:


----------



## Enjoy1

Rob68 said:


> No thats why im bringing Ming with me,keep him company :lol: :lol:


mg:Can you please make that vision go away....something about BBB and now Ming in stockings and stilletoes keeps making me slightly sick into my mouth...pmsl....not that im saying there legs wouldn look good in em....:laugh:

Hurry up and pass the Mr Sheen wouldya...xx


----------



## Rob68

Enjoy1 said:


> mg:Can you please make that vision go away....something about BBB and now Ming in stockings and stilletoes keeps making me slightly sick into my mouth...pmsl....not that im saying there legs wouldn look good in em....:laugh:
> 
> Hurry up and pass the Mr Sheen wouldya...xx


 :ban:

Hey i never said that,thats your jack3d shrivelled mind that is :lol:


----------



## Enjoy1

Rob68 said:


> :ban:
> 
> Hey i never said that,thats your jack3d shrivelled mind that is :lol:


:laugh:Combination of jack3d and Mr Sheen...mind altering....ooooohhhh yeah....xx


----------



## 25434

Hi, just to say you're back shot looks amazing!great delts.. I respect the work you put in to get that....mine would look better if I stopped shoving food into my gob! but that's a work in progress...lol...


----------



## Rob68

Flubs said:


> Hi, just to say you're back shot looks amazing!great delts.. I respect the work you put in to get that....mine would look better if I stopped shoving food into my gob! but that's a work in progress...lol...


Thank you so much very nice of you to saymaybe give Enjoy a compliment to ?

:lol:


----------



## Mingster

That Rob fella's been drinking again I see:laugh:

I don't wear stiletto's or shoes for that matter. I'm a trainers and army boots kind of guy


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> That Rob fella's been drinking again I see:laugh:
> 
> I don't wear stiletto's or shoes for that matter. I'm a trainers and army boots kind of guy


 :lol: Nope,on to sniffing mr sheen with jack3d now :wacko: Its what happens when you enter the crazy world of the salt on porridge eating lass :lol:

Think it was BBB she wanted in the stilletto`s something about his skinny legs :lol:


----------



## Enjoy1

Rob68 said:


> :lol: Nope,on to sniffing mr sheen with jack3d now :wacko: Its what happens when you enter the crazy world of the salt on porridge eating lass :lol:
> 
> Think it was BBB she wanted in the stilletto`s something about his skinny legs :lol:


:laugh:Ya just know its the hard Scottish way and the right way to eat yer porridge, no southern softie cream and brown sugar here...pure hard i am...:laugh:

and as for BBB legs in the stilletos -- it was more the leg hair poking through the fishnets that done it for me... :ban: :tongue:xx


----------



## Loveleelady

Enjoy1 said:


> Hey LL....thank you....and yeah phew its been hard work but i love it ...
> 
> In answer to your question....in order to lose the initial weight im afraid it was nothing more than sheer hard work determination and diet. I was following a split of sorts but the main feature was cardio cardio cardio....every session and i mean every session which at that time was 7 days a week....i was doing an hour of cardio , mainly bike - fast and furious, and lots and lots of treadmill . The weight dropped very quickly and even now if im feeling a bit 'beefy' i can drop pounds in a matter of days doing cardio.
> 
> Hope your training going in the right direction for you.
> 
> :thumb:


thanks enjoy - response much appreciated!

you have confirmed what ive been thinking that i need more cardio to lose weight - changed my routine this week from less muscle building to more cardio getting rid of fat first of all thanks appreciate the help!


----------



## Uriel

just pususing the site whilst drinking my post workouy/pre shower beer (seriously) and popped in.

Avatar looks mint - sure there's an ab shot due? you must be skinless now


----------



## Enjoy1

Uriel said:


> just pususing the site whilst drinking my post workouy/pre shower beer (seriously) and popped in.
> 
> Avatar looks mint - sure there's an ab shot due? you must be skinless now


  Beer, at this time of a day...well why the heck not... :thumbup1:

:beer: ...still working on the tan and the abs before getting pics done proper....hopefully in the not too distant ....

x


----------



## Rob68

Not a 3rd day without training ,you been shopping again i bet :whistling:


----------



## Enjoy1

:lol:



Rob68 said:


> Not a 3rd day without training ,you been shopping again i bet :whistling:


Nah, the furniture polish finally kicked in .......although....i might have had a wee trip to some shops today... :whistling:


----------



## Brawn

Could you start a log that don't allow any comments? Its going to take me an age to read through this. lol


----------



## Enjoy1

:thumb :Hey all,

Trained today....shoulders...

Had no pre-workout left tried a wee energy shot thingy out of Holland Barratt...coupled with a couple of CLA and an extra cup of tasimmo coffee....off i went .....

Machine shoulder press 1 x 15 warm up and 2 x 12

Smith machine shoulder press 20kg 3 x 12

Smith machine behind neck press 20kg 3 x 12

Attempted to do cable delts and managed only 1 set as i found it really awkward to do...just seem to want to twist the rest of my body with every rep....moved to delt machine raises and did 3 x 12

Then rear delts done facing backward on the pec dec 3 x 12

Finished there but felt i had a bit more left in me, however didnt wana roast my shoulders and left it at that...absolutely agitated with all the caffeine and ready to f'in kill someone by the time i left the gym. :devil2: 

Must remember that for next time and make sure i have double...!! :laugh:xx


----------



## Brawn

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb :Hey all,
> 
> coupled with a couple of CLA


What is CLA and its use in BB?


----------



## Enjoy1

Brawn said:


> What is CLA and its use in BB?


Heres a wee paragraph i copied and pasted from a bodybuilding site for ya about CLA, the one i take also has green tea in it for added fat burning....

Conjugated linoleic acid (CLA) is a potent anti-oxidant, anti-carcinogen, and anti-catabolite, as well as a powerful immune system enhancer [1]. Some of the common accolades of CLA are assistance in fat burning, building and retention of lean muscle, and is a cancer fighter.

Hope this helps....


----------



## Brawn

Thanks


----------



## Enjoy1

Morning all.

How are we today?

Gona be training next four days in a row. Feels like I had too many rest days recently. Sporadic gym sessions were never really my thing so need to get a proper routine going. Have to say tho, I been told recently I'm improving muscle gain wise, so all is not that bad.

Be training arms today of some sort maybe chest with tris..?

And a good bit of cardio is necessary , don't do much of it at all these days..so need to start adding a bit more in.

Right, if only I could haul myself outa bed first...


----------



## dipdabs

Enjoy1 said:


> Morning all.
> 
> How are we today?
> 
> Gona be training next four days in a row. Feels like I had too many rest days recently. Sporadic gym sessions were never really my thing so need to get a proper routine going. Have to say tho, I been told recently I'm improving muscle gain wise, so all is not that bad.
> 
> Be training arms today of some sort maybe chest with tris..?
> 
> And a good bit of cardio is necessary , don't do much of it at all these days..so need to start adding a bit more in.
> 
> Right, if only I could haul myself outa bed first...


Sounds good 

Apart from hating you because you are still in bed and I'm not lol


----------



## Rob68

Enjoy1 said:


> Morning all.
> 
> How are we today?
> 
> Gona be training next four days in a row. Feels like I had too many rest days recently. Sporadic gym sessions were never really my thing so need to get a proper routine going. Have to say tho, I been told recently I'm improving muscle gain wise, so all is not that bad.
> 
> Be training arms today of some sort maybe chest with tris..?
> 
> And a good bit of cardio is necessary , don't do much of it at all these days..so need to start adding a bit more in.
> 
> Right, if only I could haul myself outa bed first...


You still blushing ? :whistling: ............... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Enjoy1

Rob68 said:


> You still blushing ? :whistling: ............... :lol: :lol:


 :innocent: moi.....??


----------



## Mingster

Enjoy1 said:


> :innocent: moi.....??


I'm still chuffed to bits


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> I'm still chuffed to bits


Ok ok Mr....anyhoo what's wrong wi liking a nice physique in a set of speedos eh...careful now how u answer...:laugh:


----------



## Mingster

Enjoy1 said:


> Ok ok Mr....anyhoo what's wrong wi liking a nice physique in a set of speedos eh...careful now how u answer...:laugh:


Nothing at all princess. You have impeccable taste:thumb: 

In your imagination:lol: :lol:


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> Nothing at all princess. You have impeccable taste:thumb:
> 
> In your imagination:lol: :lol:


Yeah, i have been told that....tell the monkey forced to wear the speedos that..:laugh:

Im not ever gonna get out of this one am i ......for a long...long time.. :rolleye:


----------



## Enjoy1

Evening everyone,

Hows you all today?

Trained this afternoon- settled for a bit of biceps as follows:

Ez bar preacher curls 20kg 3 x 12

Cable t-bar curls 15kg 3 x 15

Nautilus bicep curl 10kg each side 3 x 10

High cable curl 10kg 3 x 10 each side

Biceps fried....

Just had time for only 10mins cardio on the rower... mg: but its a start..

Diet so far today

Porridge, coffee and a protein shake for breakfast

Protein bar banana and coffee pre workout

Protein shake post workout

and dinner is chicken fillet and roast veg

Ah leggies day tomorrow.....im remebering the pain from last session...but looking forward to roasting them.....

Ah...have a good Saturday night whatever yer up to...

xx


----------



## Mingster

I did 22 minutes on the rower....Just sayin'


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> I did 22 minutes on the rower....Just sayin'


Rub it in why dontchya....

:tongue: :laugh:


----------



## Enjoy1

Morning all.

Not sure about training today hope to get a session in but need to finish the shopping from yesterday as I didn't get a couple of things I was after...some shorts and some skinny white jeans...so on a mission today. However, managed a wee abs routine just making sure I'm gona fit in them shorts...xx


----------



## Enjoy1

:thumb :Trained today....legs... ooya

Started with a wee 10 min cross trainer warm up then...

Lying hamstring curls 3 x 10

Extensions 3 x 10

Seated calf raises 3 x 10

Walking weighted lunges 2 x 25

...and get me !!!....in the squat rack....weighted bar only but low and slow and did 4 sets of 10

Abs:

Bosu situps with med ball 2 x 50

russian twists with dumbell 2 x 25

Least this week didn make maself sick .....so bonus eh... :thumbup1:

Hope you all had a good weekend...

:beer:xx


----------



## Enjoy1

:tongue:Now ive posted this....9 to go.... :bounce:


----------



## Double J

Nice legs session there hun :thumb:

And nice to see you didn't make yourself sick this time either.........

Leave that to the copious amounts of red wine you put away eh?


----------



## Enjoy1

Double J said:


> Nice legs session there hun :thumb:
> 
> And nice to see you didn't make yourself sick this time either.........
> 
> Leave that to the copious amounts of red wine you put away eh?


Yeah. not bad session...and im sure i could never reach your level in the league of 'coiffage of red wine' or so ive heard rumours of....:laugh: xx


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all,

No training to report today.....

Legs are still okay from yesterday, slightly aching quads laterally but nothing like the doms from last legs session....

Was gona train tonight however, gave myself a wee night off after being very pat and mick this afternoon....had a wee sorry for myself nap on the couch and just had something to eat now and so far managed to keep it down...

Should be back on it tomorrow..... :thumb :xx


----------



## Rykard

days off help you recuperate..


----------



## Tassotti

'Pat and Mick'

Is that Irish rhyming slang by a Scot


----------



## Enjoy1

Tassotti said:


> 'Pat and Mick'
> 
> Is that Irish rhyming slang by a Scot


Worse....Cockney, Irish rhyming slang by a Scottish lass...:laugh:


----------



## Rob68

Enjoy1 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> No training to report today.....
> 
> Legs are still okay from yesterday, slightly aching quads laterally but nothing like the doms from last legs session....
> 
> Was gona train tonight however, gave myself a wee night off after being very pat and mick this afternoon....had a wee sorry for myself nap on the couch and just had something to eat now and so far managed to keep it down...
> 
> Should be back on it tomorrow..... :thumb :xx


Dont you start with naps on the couch to,start that and its free bus pass next


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all....

Not been posting...currently in the Canaries sunning myself...ah lovely...have to say still training. Found a gym and trained every day so far..woohoo...just fab. Catch up proper when I get back. Hope your all good. Xx


----------



## Rykard

you're not big and not clever and I hope it's raining there too..

coming on here for an 'update' lol

ps (have a nice time)


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all.

Back off holiday and cannot wait to get my ass in gear again and back hard at it.

Having said that, whilst on holiday, found a gym and trained 8 days of the 11 that I was away. Not bad going, and it was really warm but still managed decent sessions. Had a couple of diet slips and had full breakfasts a couple of times and a couple of ice creams.

Not dared a weigh in but I'm gona train hard this week to make up...

Hope everyone is ok and training going well...

Cheers for now.xx


----------



## Tassotti

Unbelievable dedication !


----------



## Rykard

welcome back, hope the holiday was good. Not surprised you found somewhere to train lol


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Hey lil lady 

So much to catch up on and il try soon enough, important things though hope your good, and that things are working out now...

Itl of been said plenty but loving the new avi..backs looking awesome..great work.

Hope the hol did you good, you look after yourself x


----------



## Enjoy1

BigBarnBoy said:


> Hey lil lady
> 
> So much to catch up on and il try soon enough, important things though hope your good, and that things are working out now...
> 
> Itl of been said plenty but loving the new avi..backs looking awesome..great work.
> 
> Hope the hol did you good, you look after yourself x


Hey pardner,

Great to see you once again in here and on the board.... missed ya big time....

Welcome home ........... looking forward to the a55 kicking once again....

big mwah...

xx


----------



## Enjoy1

mg: mg: mg:

Right, thats it....going to bust ma butt in the gym...

Couldnt believe the scales this morning.....im sure the scales have to be faulty....cos the omg face says it all...actually physically squealed when i stood on them .....

Had too much full english breakfasts and a few drinkies....as one does...on holiday and now its time to pay back for the good times that were had... 

Put on a couple more than a couple of pounds... :whistling: .... thats what holidays are for though........

Started back seriously today.....

so far had a bowl of porridge, half a tub of cottage cheese and 4 oatcakes....bloody starving now....

got chicken lined up for dinner with reggae sauce and chilli and garlic cannot wait till then....

Training tonight- maximum effort will be applied........think its back night....will post and update later and see if i have the will power to resist the temptation of the snack cupboard........ :tongue: xx


----------



## flinty90

your looking fcukin awesome chick, and your work ethic is second to none... glad you had a great holiday, even gladdere that your back and ready to rumble in the gym again...

I see big things happening for you chick in the future...

Awesome XXX


----------



## Enjoy1

flinty90 said:


> your looking fcukin awesome chick, and your work ethic is second to none... glad you had a great holiday, even gladdere that your back and ready to rumble in the gym again...
> 
> I see big things happening for you chick in the future...
> 
> Awesome XXX


  Hi Glo, lovely of you to pop in...

and even lovlier comments.....thanks hun....

Hell yeah, back nose the the grindstone cannot wait to go smash it .........proper...............

:beer: babe...xxx


----------



## Enjoy1

:thumb :Hey all,

Trained last night...

Bis and Tris..

Bicep Nautilus Curls 10kg 3 x 10 each side

E-Z bar preacher curls 15kg 3 x 10

T-bar cable curls 20kg 3 x 15

CGBP 20kg 4 x 10 supersetted with

Tricep pulldown cable machine each set to failure

Overhead tricep rope pulls 25kg 3 x 10

Im currently having a bit of a problem with triceps in that i never feel the effect of doing any work with them...either not been doing the set properly or heavily enough..however, got a new training partner who worked tris as above and studied form and increased weights. Hopefully, i can see an improvement in them soon...was beginning to wonder if my triceps actually existed...cant wait till tomorrow and see if i get any doms from the session, open to any other suggestions from you all as to what else to try??

Diet was doing good until.......stopped for a chinese chicken curry on the way home from the gym....DOH....  mg:

Was very tasty however, but back on it today...so far

Porridge, banana, couple of pieces of cooked chicken fillet, diet whey shake ...............so far so good...lol..

Training tonight....

Will check in later let you know if i can stick to the clean eating today...

laters..

:tongue:xxx


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Alright lil lady..

Nice workout there 

For me personally i think the trick to triceps growth is very much to keep to the basics. Form and weight play big part aswell.

I go heavy on CGBP and get an awesome overall pump.

Then yoo can try hitting them with a couple of other angles. Including an overhead movement to give a full stretch is always a good idea.

Then you can isolate slight a lagging head with pressdowns with different bars. V-Bars hit the outer, straight bar more the central, then you can try D-Handle reverse grip to hit the inner.

Form and hand placement are very important. You need to figure out personally where your hands need to be for maximum triceps tension. A good example is CGBP, even an inch either side can hurt wrists or shoulders rather than keep the tension on the tris. Lowering the bar too high or too low on your body also affects the tension. Keep the weight low til you figure it.

Keep it tight and strict on the pressdowns, upper arm locked, and just picture your elbow as a pivot..up down up down.....


----------



## Rykard

for tris i used to do french press as my primary movement.. dumbbell in both hands behind the head and press out


----------



## Loveleelady

good going chick you're doing well

its hard to stay focused and worse thing is when you get off track its easy to totally let it all slide!

keep at it you look amazin and have put in some journey so just keep going


----------



## Enjoy1

Loveleelady said:


> good going chick you're doing well
> 
> its hard to stay focused and worse thing is when you get off track its easy to totally let it all slide!
> 
> keep at it you look amazin and have put in some journey so just keep going


:thumbup1:Cheers , yeah thanks for you kind words, the encouragement means a lot... im like a wee steam train tho....just cannot stop....and ive a feelin i never will...:laugh:


----------



## Enjoy1

hehey all,

Trained tonight...shoulders....mmhmm i do love shoulders....

Started with seated overhead press 20kg 1 x 12 and 2 x 10

Smith machine behind neck press 20kg 1 x 12, 1 x 10 and 22.5kg 1 x 10

Delt flyes machine 20kg 1 x 12 and 2 x 10

Dumbell overhead press 6kg only as supersetted with lateral flyes and seated delt flyes all 3 x 10 total of 90 reps there..

Bent over rear delt flyes 8kg 3 x 10

Finished with 20mins of cardio...gona try and up the cardio bit by bit this week trying to burn of the excess gained on holiday....:laugh:

Have to say the diet stayed clean today....

Dinner was sirloin and broccoli and apart from my treat being a banana with greek yoghurt and peanut butter., ive not had any extra nonsense today. Still staying off the pre-workout stims for now ....gona keep with the cup of coffee pre-workout and see how i go. Have to add tho, that i do see a definite decline in agitation and focus whilst in the gym, still getting fairly decent sessions with a little increase in weight here and there so im not too worried about things.

Cheers all.

Back tomorrow for more.. :thumb :xx


----------



## Enjoy1

Alrighty,

Trained tonight..chest..

Nautilus incline seated press 20kg 1 x 12 and 2 x 10

Seated chest press 35kg 2 x 10 and 40kg 1 x 10

Cable flyes 6.25kg 1 x 12 7.5kg 2 x 10

Pec dec 20kg 1 x 12 and 25kg 2 x 10

diet been clean again today

Porridge

Banana mid morning,

Cottage cheese and oatcakes for lunch

Grilled chicken fillets and brussel sprouts for dinner

No extras at all today....

Pre-workout 2 250ml tins of caffeine filled drink and post workout protein diet shake.

Rest day tomorrow but if (please) the rain holds may go for a run along the beach... :thumb:

Hope your all good and training hard.

xx


----------



## Enjoy1

:sad: Oh well ...... no run for me today....im cold,...its pouring...just have to make do with feet up on the sofa and telly all day....ah dear how will i survive it?

:001_tt2:

or maybes i should just man up and put on the hoodie and go anyway...

:clap:xx


----------



## Mingster

Enjoy1 said:


> :sad: Oh well ...... no run for me today....im cold,...its pouring...just have to make do with feet up on the sofa and telly all day....ah dear how will i survive it?
> 
> :001_tt2:
> 
> or maybes i should just man up and put on the hoodie and go anyway...
> 
> :clap:xx


Just run up and down the stairs 50 times with a bowl of porridge in each hand


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> Just run up and down the stairs 50 times with a bowl of porridge in each hand


 :thumb: Will it make a difference if the porridge is salted.....?xx


----------



## Double J

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb: Will it make a difference if the porridge is salted.....?xx


Not really but the fact you live in a bungalow might :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb: Will it make a difference if the porridge is salted.....?xx


Only if you're daft enough to actually eat it:eek:



Double J said:


> Not really but the fact you live in a bungalow might :lol:


How has she kept BBB locked in her under stair cupboard all this time then?


----------



## Rykard

Enjoy1 said:


> :sad: Oh well ...... no run for me today....im cold,...its pouring...just have to make do with feet up on the sofa and telly all day....ah dear how will i survive it?
> 
> :001_tt2:
> 
> or maybes i should just man up and put on the hoodie and go anyway...
> 
> :clap:xx


if i can drag my sorry ass out of the house at 7am to go to a new gym (golobo), I'm sure you can stick your hoodie on and go for a quick lap of the block, looking forward to a nice hot shower when you get back in (if it's still raining) followed by a nice bowl of porridge (with a little salt)


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Mingster said:


> How has she kept BBB locked in her under stair cupboard all this time then?


Its the stairs to the secret cellar mate, its a tiny cupboard lol..she was a bugger for it :no: 

JJ just has no idea whats below that bungalow.. :laugh:


----------



## Enjoy1

BigBarnBoy said:


> Its the stairs to the secret cellar mate, its a tiny cupboard lol..she was a bugger for it :no:
> 
> JJ just has no idea whats below that bungalow.. :laugh:


:laugh:

:whistling: :no: Oh dear, what did i tell you?? shhhh or you know what will happen......mwahaha (said in a Ming like tone)...

and where do you think JJ was ...didnt ya notice he was 'off air' for a couple of weeks..:devil2:xx


----------



## Rob68

Enjoy1 said:


> :sad: Oh well ...... no run for me today....im cold,...its pouring...just have to make do with feet up on the sofa and telly all day....ah dear how will i survive it?
> 
> :001_tt2:
> 
> or maybes i should just man up and put on the hoodie and go anyway...
> 
> :clap:xx


So you happy to keep that extra holiday bulge then ? Fair enough your call :whistling:  Get running :thumb:

And chicken breast n sprouts ? thats just wrong :no:


----------



## Enjoy1

Rob68 said:


> So you happy to keep that extra holiday bulge then ? Fair enough your call :whistling:  Get running :thumb:
> 
> And chicken breast n sprouts ? thats just wrong :no:


Yeah, like kick a fat bird when shes down....thanks matey....:laugh: :laugh:

and sprouts my friend....go with anything and everything....i love em.....and theyre good for you....maybe not so good for those around you tho............ :whistling: :lol:

:beer: xx


----------



## Enjoy1

Hello all,

Feeling good today....had a sudden burst of energy this morning as the sun was out and decided yes....im gonna go for THAT run....

However, my knee had other ideas... :crying:

Only ran about half of the 2 1/2 mile circuit and walked the rest....running and walking in bursts....my knee hurts like hell when running but theres absolutely nothing to show on the outside of it....no swelling, no bruising...just plain agony to run on tho. Looks like i will have to resort to buying a bike if i want to do outside cardio...other than that i will continue using the bike in the gym or the cross trainer...ffs...im falling to bits..... started taking omega fish oils 3 /day see if they help any.

On a plus side on weigh in this morning ..... lost 4lbs since Sunday :thumb:

No training today another rest day, well apart from the fasted morning cardio that is...

Diet good so far today,

dropped the amount of porridge i have not weighing it but only putting around 30g maybe in the bowl dry weight,

2 x rice cakes and a 95g tin of tuna

think im going out for dinner tonight...however, quite easy to stay clean and just have the grilled chicken...

Catchya laters...

xxx


----------



## Rykard

i think glucosamine is good for joints, someone more knowledgeable than me will be a long in a minute to confirm or deny..


----------



## Rick89

not been on much but all still looking good in here hun x

about the joint pain, are you taking anything for it at all at the moment?? gluco?omega?


----------



## Enjoy1

Rick89 said:


> not been on much but all still looking good in here hun x
> 
> about the joint pain, are you taking anything for it at all at the moment?? gluco?omega?


Hey Hun,

BTW love the new avi pic.....back is awesome....

I started taking 3 x 1200mg omega 3 fish oil but only just started a couple of days ago so still hoping they will have some kind of effect not taken glucosamine before...might be worth a try to add these in....cant do any harm can it??

Hope your doing okay and its good to see you...

xxx


----------



## Rick89

Enjoy1 said:


> Hey Hun,
> 
> BTW love the new avi pic.....back is awesome....
> 
> I started taking 3 x 1200mg omega 3 fish oil but only just started a couple of days ago so still hoping they will have some kind of effect not taken glucosamine before...might be worth a try to add these in....cant do any harm can it??
> 
> Hope your doing okay and its good to see you...
> 
> xxx


Thanks hun Im all good  x

you will probably get some results then with the omega i would of thought, gluco im not too sure if it does much but i always use it like you say does no harm x


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Hope your making the most of any nice weather hun and hope your kness not playing up too much lil lady


----------



## Enjoy1

Hi all,

Trained last night...back... short but sweet...

Trying a little reshuffle and started the 5 x 5 strength training . Gona keep on this for a couple of weeks and see how it goes for me. Only one problem i found last night was that the increased weights played hell with my tennis elbow and ended up having a couple of pain killers later on. Only set i couldnt do was bent over row ...just too sore. However trained:

Nautilus seated low row 60kg 5 x 5

Nautilus lat pulldown 55kg 5 x 5

Seated row 55kg 5 x 5

Shrugs 50kg 5 x 5

Face pulls 40kg 5 x 5

That was all i had time for however, felt good after...back knew it had been worked...so im pleased.. Think its chest tonight...gona keep on with the strength training and see what happens....

Meanwhile, diet been a bit erratic with a little bit of cheesecake and some lovely cocktails being consumed last night.... mg: oh well...i worked hard for it...keep on telling maself that anyhoo...:laugh:

Laters dudes

xxx


----------



## Enjoy1

Right,how long did my 5 x 5 routine last....ermmmm...one session actually. Back to my usual manic session tonight after taking a wee pre w/o drink....couldnt help it.. :whistling:

Trained shoulders:

Started off very grumpy..lots of large ladies doing a 'class' in the gym, kindly taking up every piece of nautilus equipment and getting nowhere.!!! grrrrr thats my pre-workout for ya...tackle anyone when im charged up...lol..

so, upstair to the smith machine and

Cable delt raises 1 x 12 and 3 x 10

Smith machine shoulder press 25kg 1 x 12 and 3 x 10

Cable lat raises 3 x 10

behind neck press 20kg 4 x 10

followed with some abs work-

2 x 100 bosu situps

and 2 x 100 weighted bar waist twists

back extensions with 5kg plate 3 x 25

and that was that.

diet been ok today

porridge

scambled eggs,

greek yoghurt with fresh raspberries and strawberries

grilled chicken with broccoli and spicy rice

phd diet whey protein

Till tomorrow.....

laters dudes xx


----------



## Loveleelady

Enjoy1 said:


> Right,how long did my 5 x 5 routine last....ermmmm...one session actually. Back to my usual manic session tonight after taking a wee pre w/o drink....couldnt help it.. :whistling:
> 
> Trained shoulders:
> 
> Started off very grumpy..lots of large ladies doing a 'class' in the gym, kindly taking up every piece of nautilus equipment and getting nowhere.!!! grrrrr thats my pre-workout for ya...tackle anyone when im charged up...lol..
> 
> so, upstair to the smith machine and
> 
> Cable delt raises 1 x 12 and 3 x 10
> 
> Smith machine shoulder press 25kg 1 x 12 and 3 x 10
> 
> Cable lat raises 3 x 10
> 
> behind neck press 20kg 4 x 10
> 
> followed with some abs work-
> 
> 2 x 100 bosu situps
> 
> and 2 x 100 weighted bar waist twists
> 
> back extensions with 5kg plate 3 x 25
> 
> and that was that.
> 
> diet been ok today
> 
> porridge
> 
> scambled eggs,
> 
> greek yoghurt with fresh raspberries and strawberries
> 
> grilled chicken with broccoli and spicy rice
> 
> phd diet whey protein
> 
> Till tomorrow.....
> 
> laters dudes xx


doin class chick such dedication - but leave the large ladies alone some day they gonna be fabulously muscly and toned ones like you lol


----------



## Rykard

good job, do what you can with what you've got - somethings better than nothing


----------



## Enjoy1

Loveleelady said:


> doin class chick such dedication - but leave the large ladies alone some day they gonna be fabulously muscly and toned ones like you lol


:laugh:Theyre BIG girls, they can handle it....


----------



## Mingster

Enjoy1 said:


> :laugh:Theyre BIG girls, they can handle it....


That's the way princess. You won't get anywhere having sympathy for any who stand between you and greatness:thumbup1:


----------



## dipdabs

Wow it's amazing how much heavier u can lift than me. Wow. Lol.. Off to do my 7.5kg face pulls... *sob* haha


----------



## Rykard

hey Kay - everyone has to start somewhere and you've jut started on your journey. Some of the ladies round here have been training for a while longer.. hell some are lifting more than me (for now - I got a new gym btw) - keep at it consistently and you'll soon be up with them.


----------



## dipdabs

Rykard said:


> hey Kay - everyone has to start somewhere and you've jut started on your journey. Some of the ladies round here have been training for a while longer.. hell some are lifting more than me (for now - I got a new gym btw) - keep at it consistently and you'll soon be up with them.


Ah I know  I'm doing fine seeing as I started on the 2kg dumbbells lol


----------



## Rykard

Kaywoodham said:


> Ah I know  I'm doing fine seeing as I started on the 2kg dumbbells lol


so a 300% increase almost


----------



## dipdabs

Rykard said:


> so a 300% increase almost


Um if u say so... Rubbish with numbers lol


----------



## Enjoy1

:cool2:Aw, no training to report tonight.....was all set to go, tried out a new pre w/o and yeuch, felt sick as a dog....think my tummy dont agree with kre-alkaline thats the second time ive had this problem when trying out a new creatine additive.....

training off- nausea gone now..thanks to my nursemaid bringing me cups of hot tea till i felt better....:wub:xx

back to normal so training shall resume tomorrow.... :thumb:


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Tell that nursemaid/slave of yours to stop being so soft and that they need to explain to you that unless you got man flu then nowt stops you making it to the kettle yourself :lol: :lol:

 hope your good lil lady x


----------



## Enjoy1

BigBarnBoy said:


> Tell that nursemaid/slave of yours to stop being so soft and that they need to explain to you that unless you got man flu then nowt stops you making it to the kettle yourself :lol: :lol:
> 
> hope your good lil lady x


Isnt it amazing what a big whip and the threat of the understairs cupboard will get ya eh?? :devil2:


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all,

Trained last night...biceps

Nautilus curl 10kg 1 x 12 and 12.5 kg 2 x 10 each side

T-bar cable curl 25kg 1 x 12 and 2 x 10

E-z bar preacher curl 15kg 3 x 10

Double rope cable hammer curl 25kg 3 x 10

20mins of cardio on the x-trainer

and that was all.

Apart from the humungousnest flapjack in the morning didnt eat a lot maybe try that tactic again today...fill yerself up with flapjack and you dont need to eat owt else all day... :confused1:

Training tonight so will report in...

cheers all.

xx


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Great session again 

And flapjack..mmmm..now you talkin my language love the stuff I can eat trays of the stuff.

Way better than that salty nonsence you like 

Rope hammer curls are good to finish. Just something to try, I know your just a wee lassy..but if you stand on a small box or a couple of stacked discs on the floor, then you get an even better stretch at the bottom and with more resistance with the extra pull.

Just make sure you dont crack your head on the top of the cable station if your stepping on anything. It hurts :lol:


----------



## Rykard

flapjacks mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## 25434

was totally concentrating on the T-bar cable curl thing then spotted the word "Flapjack"...and well...that was that.....lol....

flapjackflapjackflapjackflapjack....yum....my fave is date and walnut, really sticky and oaty....phew.....feeling the need now...sod...:laugh:


----------



## Rykard

Aldi are selling blackfriars ones down here at 49p each  it would be rude not to..


----------



## Enjoy1

Evening peeps,

thought id take the chance to write up the journal...save myself from the olympic opening ceremony shyte...... just getting more and more annoyed as it went on...

so trained tonight bit of shoulders and traps....

Shoulder press 25 kg 1 x 12 and 2 x 10

Delt machine flyes 20kg 3 x 10 (with a crabbit face as i cant do it properly) - however on the last set i discovered i can use a much better technique if i do it single arm....yay...!! think that may be the answer...

Superset:

Dumbell shoulder press 6kg each side , lat raises, delt flyes all 3 x 10 without rest

Smith machine shrugs 40kg 3 x 10

cable shrugs to rear 20kg 3 x 12

did some russian twists with weighted bar 2 x 50

diet been a bit all over the place today...wasnt hungry at lunch waited too long and had a packet of roast beef monster munch and another cherry flapjack before my workout, dinner was chilli and corriander sausages and spicy rice ., now to help me through the pain of the olympic ceremony ive had a piece of cheesecake and a glass of red... :whistling: :innocent:

better viewing now...watching the darts... :thumb:

catchya laters

xx


----------



## Rob68

Pics of crabbit face


----------



## George-Bean

> and another cherry flapjack before my workout,


I might start this, I am sick of pre workout bananas ;-D


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all,

Trained today,

Well it was a bit of a smash and grab session ..:laugh:

Just lay down on the couch for a wee five minute rest and.....nearly slept in for the gym...just made it in for the last 3/4 hour so did a leg session..

Nautilus leg extension 25kg 3 x 10

Nautilus leg press 50kg 2 x 10 (did 2 sets only due to the range of movement using this machine seemed to aggravate my knee)

Seated calf raises 20kg 3 x 10

Weighted bar only for squats 20kg 3 x 20

5kg each side weighted lunges 3 x 20

Abs - bosu situps with 5kg disc 3 x 25

double rope kneeling crunches 25kg 3 x 20

Not bad fitting all this into such a short space of time...but have to say i kinda paid for it as i felt sick as a dog doing all this with minimal rest in between..felt very self righteous tho and treated myself later on once the nausea had passed to a roast chicken dinner...mmmm.

Feel 100 % now.....maybe i shall manage a wee slither of millionaires cheesecake befor bed....now theres a long acting protein for ya!!..lol (well it is a kinda soft cheese its made of ) :whistling: :laugh:

:beer: Laters dudes xx


----------



## Enjoy1

Rob68 said:


> Pics of crabbit face


 :whistling: Canny see it for that hood of yours... :lol: :innocent:xx


----------



## Rob68

Enjoy1 said:


> :whistling: Canny see it for that hood of yours... :lol: :innocent:xx


 h34r: ....... :tongue:


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all,

Rest day today,

I mean a huge rest day....:laugh:

Woke up around 730 , fell asleep again before 9am.....and eventually hauled a55 outa bed around ....12pm..!!

Musta been that enourmous leg session yesterday....(nothing to do with the maseev chicken dinner and cheesecake filled tummy)... :whistling:

Laters........xx


----------



## Enjoy1

:thumbup1:Hiya all,

Didnt post a coupla days...had a lot of sh1t going down...hope my heads getting sorted a bit now and i can get back in the mind set i need to be....

Hopefully training tonite, feel like i need to get real back on it and go do a great back session....that always makes me feel soooo good..and it sure helps when you got a pardner to help you out...thanks to my ever present training bud for his patience...x

Tune in later if ye can be ar5ed ....see if i manage to get that awesome session done (or not)..

x


----------



## Enjoy1

:thumb :Yeeha,

Trained tonight ...enjoyed every second of it immensely..

Back session as :

Nautilus low row 50kg 1 x 12 and 2 x 10

Nautilus lat pulldown 50kg 1 x 12 , 2 x 10

Seated row 40kg 1 x 12 , 2 x 10

Upright cable row with short bar 30kg 1 x 12 , 2 x 10

Low pulley row 50kg 1 x 12 , 60kg 2 x 10

Overhead technogym pulldown machine 45kg 3 x 10

abs: bosu situps with med ball 3 x 100

weighted bar twists 3 x 100

felt like a great session, well rested and well fed on two weetabix with sugar an hour and a half pre-workout, with a strong coffee and a small energy shot directly before training...done the business... bring on the weetabix...wahey....

Laters dudes

:thumb :xx


----------



## Rykard

welcome back


----------



## Rob68

Hope the sh1t thats been going down aint going down no more Kidda,seems to have fueled your workout though ,nice going :thumb:

Good to see you have sugar on weetabix and not the crap you put on porridge  .... Very strange you lot from across that border :whistling: ....


----------



## Enjoy1

Rob68 said:


> Hope the sh1t thats been going down aint going down no more Kidda,seems to have fueled your workout though ,nice going :thumb:
> 
> Good to see you have sugar on weetabix and not the crap you put on porridge  .... Very strange you lot from across that border :whistling: ....


 mg: Strange?? Scots? you will never get a more straightforward, easy going non strange race....our feelings about everything are made perfectly clear nae fannaying aroond!! or maybe thats just me :rolleye: :laugh:

havent ever tried salt on weetabix....now theres a thought!! maybe try that later...for now just had my usual salty porridge and a coffee for breakfast...cant see anything wrong with that...put hairs on yer chest...oh yeah! maybe not such a good idea for me.. 

have a good day hun xx


----------



## Rob68

Please dont ever change :lol: :lol:  x


----------



## Enjoy1

Evening friends and visitors,

Trained tonight- felt like another stonking session...has to be either the lava java coffe or the sugary weetabix....

Shoudlers tonight:-

Smith machine press 20kg 1 x 12, 25kg 1 x 10 and 30kg 1 x 10

Smith machine behind neck press 20kg 1 x 12, 1 x 10 and 22.5kg 1 x 10

Face pulls 25kg 1 x 12 and 2 x 10

Machine single arm delt raises 25kg 2 x 10 each side and to failure each side with last set around 13 reps

Shoulder press 25kg 3 x 15

abs- crunches on technogym machine 25kg.... 2 x 100.....

Done....diet been ok today, been upping the carb level a little as energy levels been down and seems to be doing the trick...just a biit of extra through the day like a wholemeal bagel at lunch instead of oatcakes and pre-workout (around 1 and 1/2 hours) .

So far so good as long as i can work of the excess i will be fine im sure.

Laters dudes...im away for a glass of well deserved (well i think so) red wine... :beer:

xx


----------



## Rick89

Lovely session hun 

Weetabix with sugar is one of my favourite pre workout snacks too haha

enjoy your wine :beer:


----------



## Enjoy1

Rick89 said:


> Lovely session hun
> 
> Weetabix with sugar is one of my favourite pre workout snacks too haha
> 
> enjoy your wine :beer:


  Nice to see you pop in hun...thanks...the red is going down nicely...:beer:xx


----------



## Loveleelady

Enjoy1 said:


> Evening friends and visitors,
> 
> Trained tonight- felt like another stonking session...has to be either the lava java coffe or the sugary weetabix....
> 
> Shoudlers tonight:-
> 
> Smith machine press 20kg 1 x 12, 25kg 1 x 10 and 30kg 1 x 10
> 
> Smith machine behind neck press 20kg 1 x 12, 1 x 10 and 22.5kg 1 x 10
> 
> Face pulls 25kg 1 x 12 and 2 x 10
> 
> Machine single arm delt raises 25kg 2 x 10 each side and to failure each side with last set around 13 reps
> 
> Shoulder press 25kg 3 x 15
> 
> abs- crunches on technogym machine 25kg.... 2 x 100.....
> 
> Done....diet been ok today, been upping the carb level a little as energy levels been down and seems to be doing the trick...just a biit of extra through the day like a wholemeal bagel at lunch instead of oatcakes and pre-workout (around 1 and 1/2 hours) .
> 
> So far so good as long as i can work of the excess i will be fine im sure.
> 
> Laters dudes...im away for a glass of well deserved (well i think so) red wine... :beer:
> 
> xx


amazing session there enjoy you're doing fab whens your next show?


----------



## Enjoy1

Loveleelady said:


> amazing session there enjoy you're doing fab whens your next show?


Hey LL, thanks...ive never competed though....thought seriously about it but was held back by an injury then lack of support....would love to just try out a wee local show if I ever got good enough....


----------



## dipdabs

Enjoy1 said:


> Hey LL, thanks...ive never competed though....thought seriously about it but was held back by an injury then lack of support....would love to just try out a wee local show if I ever got good enough....


Omg u should defo do a show! I always assumed you did them! I know it's hard with the lack of support, everyone I know finds it slightly amusing I want to compete and I don't even have one friend that goes to the gym. But eff it at the end of the day!


----------



## Tassotti

A woman who likes salty porridge is okay in my books ! :whistling:

Sorry Enjoy... Couldn't help it :ban:


----------



## Rick89

Enjoy1 said:


> Hey LL, thanks...ive never competed though....thought seriously about it but was held back by an injury then lack of support....would love to just try out a wee local show if I ever got good enough....


you deffo need to do a show hun x

awesome potential


----------



## Enjoy1

Kaywoodham said:


> Omg u should defo do a show! I always assumed you did them! I know it's hard with the lack of support, everyone I know finds it slightly amusing I want to compete and I don't even have one friend that goes to the gym. But eff it at the end of the day!


Kay, keep at it and dont mind the nay sayers,....ive been there and had it all....you will always find support in here.....i know i did....i see your in Cardiff so if your ever up North of the country, give me a shout....we could do a wee training session sometime....good luck and keep slogging away....you can do it... :thumb:



Tassotti said:


> A woman who likes salty porridge is okay in my books ! :whistling:
> 
> Sorry Enjoy... Couldn't help it :ban:


Tass, thanks for that ....and yes, im not ashamed to admit it....I LOVE SALTY PORRIDGE.... :lol: :lol:



Rick89 said:


> you deffo need to do a show hun x
> 
> awesome potential


  Thanks hun, just need to get myself in the 'i can do it' mode again and maybe find someone who can prep me ....even for a local thing, i wouldnt want to fall flat on my face....mg:xx


----------



## Enjoy1

Evening,

Trained tonight.. :thumb:

Triceps only...

Smith machine CGBP 20kg 2 x 10 and dropped to 15kg for 1 x 10

Supersetted with technogym tricep pulldowns 30kg 3 sets to failure around 16-20

V-bar pushdown 25kg 3 x 10

Overhead double rope extension 25kg 3 x 10

double rope pulldown 25kg 3 x 10

Nautilus pushdown 20kg 3 x 10

Roasted them trying to get some kind of reaction...hoping for doms but im sure i need a tricep translplant :laugh:

Diet ok....not eaten an awful lot so far today some porridge (yes Tass with salt)

then cottage cheese at lunch with oatcakes and thats all...

Should make up for it tonight tho.....got a chicken tikka on the way...mmmhmmm... :thumb:

Laters.

xx


----------



## Rob68

Laters what ? :lol:


----------



## Enjoy1

Rob68 said:


> Laters what ? :lol:


:laugh:Just hang around and see,....

Ya never know quite what im gona do next...cos i dont either..........:whistling:xx


----------



## Rob68

Enjoy1 said:


> :laugh:Just hang around and see,....
> 
> Ya never know quite what im gona do next...cos i dont either..........:whistling:xx


And that why we love you kidda :thumb: x

Laters innit


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all.

Monday

Trained biceps only:-

Nautilus curls did a warm up set of 12 @ 10kg each side

then 12.5kg 3 x 10.

cable curls warm up set of 12 @ 7.5kg done as this: now stay with me here....crouch in a squat position v-bar low cable elbows supported on knees to prevent loss of form and curl i suppose its the same as a preacher curl? anyhow once i got used to the movement and position upped the weight to 25kg and did 4 sets... 2 x 10 and 1 x failure around 16.

Double rope hammer curls 10kg 3 x 10

Dumbell concentration curls 8kg 3 x10 supersetted with dumbell hammer curls 3 x 10

Arms felt good ....nice wee session concentrated only on biceps...

Diet was quite good, ive gained a bit recently but no fat gain. Been upping the carbs pre-workout and also adding more at meal times as i was virtually carb free apart from porridge of course.....

Training again tonight....has to be one of my least favourites....chest i think....maybe i can squeeze in a wee leg session and some cardio instead... :whistling:

Take care y'all

Laters....(Just for you Rob)

xx


----------



## Rob68

Laters bicep girl


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Rob68 said:


> Laters bicep girl


 :lol: :lol:

Bet she still had the little boys in there keeping well out here way though mate


----------



## Rob68

BigBarnBoy said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Bet she still had the little boys in there keeping well out here way though mate


:laugh: You just know this,bet she has them fetching her the DB`s out of the rack,changing the plates when deadlifting etc :lol:

Reckon she owns that gym and they all know it 

Laters Enjoy


----------



## Enjoy1

Rob68 said:


> :laugh: You just know this,bet she has them fetching her the DB`s out of the rack,changing the plates when deadlifting etc :lol:
> 
> Reckon she owns that gym and they all know it
> 
> Laters Enjoy


 :thumb :He he.....hell yeah.....why have a woofer and bark yourself...its just such a hardship for me to remove and apply any discs more than 15kg...look up ...catch an eye.....and my work is done ..pmsl.. :lol:

xx


----------



## Enjoy1

:tongue:That is how i feel today.... infact... :angry: :001_tt2:

Im so sick of some folk ...aarghhhhh class one a holes thinking theyre Airchie...fancying their barry...nae sma drink...and on and on...just aaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrghhhhhhhhhhhhh......totally lose respect for some folk who go totally over the top when its not necessary... ffs just grow up!!!

 better now ive done that.

Anyway....needing a bit of assistance i think....recently my motivation for cardio has disappeared as ive been concentrating on the weights...the result is that i now im not enitrely happy and need to do a bit of an overhaul of my mindset and my training.

All kicks in the pants are greatly welcomed and any other motivational snippets you would like to add...

Gona try and apply a recent pic for comparison to let you see what i mean....x


----------



## Rykard

try doing a triathlon - rower -> bike -> tmill/xtrainer to keep it interesting.

get a bike and get outdoors ans cycle a bit if there's somewhere nice nearby?

circuit training for conditioning?

have a look at rosstraining for more conditioning advice...


----------



## Enjoy1

Rykard said:


> try doing a triathlon - rower -> bike -> tmill/xtrainer to keep it interesting.
> 
> get a bike and get outdoors ans cycle a bit if there's somewhere nice nearby?
> 
> circuit training for conditioning?
> 
> have a look at rosstraining for more conditioning advice...
> 
> :beer: Thanks Ryks........and yeah plenty cycle paths around where i am now....might give that a go....


----------



## Enjoy1

:tongue:Evening everyone,

Well, im feeling a bit better after my earlier rant....

So trained tonight and decided to do a good hard leg session..

worked out okay...

Nautilus leg extension 20kg 3 x 10

seated calf raises 15kg 1 x 12 and 20kg 2 x 10

Seated hamstring ext 25kg 1 x 12 and 30kg 2 x 10

Leg press 60kg 1 x 12 and 70kg 2 x 10

abs: hanging leg raises 3 x 15

bosu situps x 100

seated russian twists with 7kg med ball 2 x 25

jumped on the treadmill for a 10 minute finish ...only managed to run for 3 mins at 7.5mph and the knee gave way...down to 5.5mph and 1% incline and finished at that....gona give the rower and the cross trainer an airing again and start by doing 10mins then 15 etc building the cardio back up...hopefully.....

Diet has been a bit awry lately with me adding extra carbs throughout the day...feel i was gaining too hard and i have cut right back today...

Breakfast - porridge and coffee

pre-workout- banana and couple of teaspoon of 0% greek yoghurt

immediately post workout- diet whey phd

dinner- chicken breast cooked with chilli flakes , half a fillet of plain haddock served with garden peas and asparagus.....

hope to keep the carbs again now to a minimum and drop a few pounds again....i sit comfortably around just over 8st and feel that now at 8st 7 its just a bit too much for me...

Laters dudes.....

:thumb:

so heres me a couple of days ago a bit heavier around the core...


----------



## Rykard

Enjoy1 said:


> :beer: Thanks Ryks........and yeah plenty cycle paths around where i am now....might give that a go....


don't forget cycling shorts


----------



## Enjoy1

Rykard said:


> don't forget cycling shorts


:laughadded ones.....oooohhh no......looks bad enough from behind....:laugh:


----------



## Rykard

chuck some normal shorts over the top, you need to protect your bits ...


----------



## Enjoy1

Rykard said:


> chuck some normal shorts over the top, you need to protect your bits ...


:laugh: Haha...yeah,......a bruised undercarriage is never good.....on anybody...:no: :lol:


----------



## Enjoy1

Allright everybody....

How are you all?

Trained earlier today...did a bit more cardio than ive been doing ov late....only 30 mins in total but 30 mins more than i ususally manage! :whistling: :laugh:

So a warm up of 10 mins on the rowing machine and then onto a back session....

Seated row 30kg 1 x 12 35kg 2 x 10

Lat pulldown 40kg 3 x 10

Close reverse grip pulldown 35kg 3 x 10

Nautilus Seated low row 40kg warm up set of 12 then 60kg 3 x 10

Overhead technogym pulldown 40kg 1 x 12 45kg 2 x 10

Then bike for 20mins.....

Diet been back to spot on today,

Porridge with water salt, coffee

Tinned tuna with a spoon on spicy chutney mixed in with 4 oatcakes,

mid afternoon banana

Dinner will be venison burger, brocolli and carrots...

Hope your all training good and behaving........

:tongue: xxx


----------



## Enjoy1

Evening everyone,

Whats happening out there? Not a lot of banter happenin :yawn:

So, heres what i did today... like i said, been needing a kick up the  in regards to my cardio recently so ....ive been making a concerted effort the last couple of days...

Today i did a wee session through the day as i thought i was gonna be training again tonight.... however as it turned out, this was my only session today....

Did a warm up for 10 mins on the rowing machine...hard and fast...mmm

Then did squat lunges off the high step with a 9kg weighted bar 4 sets each side...

Abs -

Bosu situps with medicine ball 50 x 3

Twists with weighted bar 50 x 3

v- ups 20 x 3

Roll outs 20 x 3

Then to finish 30 mins steady on the bike only level 2 but gona try working on the length of time rather than effort range first... get my cardio up....

Diet has been so so today .....lots of good and one slip.... :whistling:

Porridge,

Pre-training flapjack,

Post training phd diet whey shake,

Lunch -four turkey rashers and two eggs followed by a museli bar

(now for the not so good bit) :no: someone had brought in a chippy tea so of course i had to have a few chips.....before then going on to eat my own dinner

Dinner was- jerk chicken breast fillet and grilled onions...

Snack - oat and honey biscuit

Training tomorrow - shoulders i think...

Laters everybody...

xxx


----------



## Rob68

You need to give that 1 arm chippy bringing bandit a slap or is he trying to get you podgy so he gets the looks when your out and not him ? :whistling:

Laters  x


----------



## BigBarnBoy

1. Stop eating chips.

2. Stop lazing and go do cardio.

3. Dont pretend a few situps is a workout, that can be done in front of the telly. Go do proper workouts.

Motivation right there :lol: :lol:

Oh yeah and...

4. Stop whinging about your getting a little 'podgy' you nutter. You look awesome as always and if you really wanna check out some podgy midsections then me and Rob will come down and hit some rear love handle spread type poses for you to make you feel better.

:lol:

Laters kids


----------



## Enjoy1

Rob68 said:


> You need to give that 1 arm chippy bringing bandit a slap or is he trying to get you podgy so he gets the looks when your out and not him ? :whistling:
> 
> Laters  x


  One arm chippy bringing bandit.....:laugh: :lol: least i managed to stop at a few chips....although was tempted by the mushy peas....not.... mg: bleurgh...how can anyone eat them things.........



BigBarnBoy said:


> 1. Stop eating chips.
> 
> 2. Stop lazing and go do cardio.
> 
> 3. Dont pretend a few situps is a workout, that can be done in front of the telly. Go do proper workouts.
> 
> Motivation right there :lol: :lol:
> 
> Oh yeah and...
> 
> 4. Stop whinging about your getting a little 'podgy' you nutter. You look awesome as always and if you really wanna check out some podgy midsections then me and Rob will come down and hit some rear love handle spread type poses for you to make you feel better.
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Laters kids


  1. yeah , yeah...... they were bluddy good tho...mmmm :thumb:

2. :whistling: no cardio today........my excuse today is...had an accompanying training partner who avoids cardio almost as much as you!! :laugh:

3. listen, if i didnt do the situps....what would that spare tyre look like?? probly fit your artic............

4. right then boys...when you plannin on visiting....kettle on...whats your fave biccys...and camera on standby for pics of your svelte like midriffs .... :tongue:

Jees wish id never let you outa that understair cupboard now...!!.......so have some of these... :001_tt2: :001_tt2: :001_tt2:

Laters dudes...

xxx


----------



## Enjoy1

Trained tonight....proper...not cardio....:laugh:

Shoulders as :

Supersetted dumbell press 4 x 10 with

side laterals 4 x 10 and

delt raises 4 x 10

smith machine press 25kg 3 x 10

single arm delts on machine 30kg 3 x 10 each side

Diet been okay today, not entirely clean as i managed to have a pre workout flapjack cherry flavour...mmmmm lovely...

Still off the pre-workout stims now apart from a wee cup of coffee im doing okay without it really....

Fingers crossed for me tmorrow - job interview.........:eek:

Laters dudes.....

xxx


----------



## Rykard

good luck tomorrow


----------



## Mingster

Hope the interview goes well:thumbup1:

You'd never get me in your cupboard. Captivity isn't for me


----------



## Rykard

Mingster said:


> Hope the interview goes well:thumbup1:
> 
> You'd never get me in your cupboard. Captivity isn't for me


don't think i'd fit in a cupboard...


----------



## Leigh

Good luck with the interview!


----------



## Rob68

BigBarnBoy said:


> 4. Stop whinging about your getting a little 'podgy' you nutter. You look awesome as always and if you really wanna check out some podgy midsections then me and Rob will come down and hit some rear love handle spread type poses for you to make you feel better.
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Laters kids


 :lol:

Podgy midsections,its the new six pack,trust me :thumb:



Enjoy1 said:


> 2. :whistling: no cardio today........my excuse today is...had an accompanying training partner who avoids cardio almost as much as you!! :laugh:
> 
> 4. right then boys...when you plannin on visiting....kettle on...whats your fave biccys...and camera on standby for pics of your svelte like midriffs .... :tongue:
> 
> Jees wish id never let you outa that understair cupboard now...!!.......so have some of these... :001_tt2: :001_tt2: :001_tt2:
> 
> Laters dudes...
> 
> xxx


Make sure its a wide camera lens,just saying 

Hope the interview went well :thumb:


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all,

Thanks to everyone for your kind wishes for my job interview....didnt get the job but have another interview lined up in two weeks...so fingers crossed i get something soon....

Training wise.... trained tris nd traps

CGBP 1 x 12 warm up set and 2 x 10 supersetted with

machine pulldown 3 sets to failure

Double rope pulldown 3 x 10

Double rope overhead extensions 3 x 10

face pulls 3 x 10

shrugs behind back 3 x 12

At last i think im starting to make some headway with the triceps, finally looking like they may be making a bit of an appearance and also feeling a bit tight tonight....not bad for me...i was thinking i was going to need a tricep transplant...

Diet been good today up till now....well it is Friday night.....curry and beer coming up...mmmm..

Have a good weekend y'all....

Laters dudes....xxx:tongue:


----------



## Mingster

Sorry to hear about the interview princess, but you'll be better for the doing and will crack the next one I'm sure:thumbup1:

Good work with the Tri's. I would suggest you chuck in some dips between benches - they hit the spot for me.

Enjoy your grub hon


----------



## flinty90

Hey chick... hope all is going well.... enjoy your beer and curry lol... how the fcuk you looking that good on beer and curry i dont know haha XX


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> Sorry to hear about the interview princess, but you'll be better for the doing and will crack the next one I'm sure:thumbup1:
> 
> Good work with the Tri's. I would suggest you chuck in some dips between benches - they hit the spot for me.
> 
> Enjoy your grub hon


Cheers ya wee monkey....yeah its been a while since ive had a job interview so it all counts for experience i spose...  and oh yeah, forgot about tri dips...give them a bash with my next tri workout i think.....away to have my german raspberry beer... :thumb:



flinty90 said:


> Hey chick... hope all is going well.... enjoy your beer and curry lol... how the fcuk you looking that good on beer and curry i dont know haha XX


:laugh:Ha there you are Glo !! awww thanx..... hope your doin good.....i just do a bit extra cardio of sorts if necessary :laugh: like lifting the pint glass up then down again.....xxx


----------



## Double J

Rob68 said:


> You need to give that *1 arm chippy bringing bandit *a slap or is he trying to get you podgy so he gets the looks when your out and not him ? :whistling:
> 
> Laters  x


 :lol:

I can assure you that your theory is well wide of the mark; I only bought fish, chips & mushy peas for me and was gutted when I got ambushed in the kitchen putting them on the one (i.e. mine) plate:lol:


----------



## Enjoy1

Double J said:


> :lol:
> 
> I can assure you that your theory is well wide of the mark; I only bought fish, chips & mushy peas for me and was gutted when I got ambushed in the kitchen putting them on the one (i.e. mine) plate:lol:


 :whistling: :innocent: Never ....would i do that.?? Steal a big guys chippies........oh he11 yeah....course......mmm were good to - always are when pinched from someone elses plate... :lol:

Trained yesterday biceps

Nautilus curls 1 x 12 x 10kg

2 x 10 x 12.5kg

Straight barbell curls weighted 20kg bar only 3 x 10

Lying cable curls 30kg 3 x 10 supersetted with

weighted barbell curls 20kg 3 x 10

V-bar cable curls in crouch position 12.5kg 3 x 10

and 20 mins cardio on the bike.

That was all ....

Laters dudes...

xx


----------



## Double J

Enjoy1 said:


> :whistling: :innocent: * Never ....would i do that.?? Steal a big guys chippies........oh he11 yeah....course......mmm were good to - always are when pinched from someone elses plate...:*lol:
> 
> Trained yesterday biceps
> 
> Nautilus curls 1 x 12 x 10kg
> 
> 2 x 10 x 12.5kg
> 
> Straight barbell curls weighted 20kg bar only 3 x 10
> 
> Lying cable curls 30kg 3 x 10 supersetted with
> 
> weighted barbell curls 20kg 3 x 10
> 
> V-bar cable curls in crouch position 12.5kg 3 x 10
> 
> and 20 mins cardio on the bike.
> 
> That was all ....
> 
> Laters dudes...
> 
> xx


Yes you would and yes you did 

Oh and I have to correct you.......they were stolen from the wrapper - you pounced before I even got chance to put them on the plate :lol:


----------



## Enjoy1

Double J said:


> Yes you would and yes you did
> 
> Oh and I have to correct you.......they were stolen from the wrapper - you pounced before I even got chance to put them on the plate :lol:


Yeah, but only thinking of you dear.....honest.. :innocent: your health and diet were foremost in my agenda on the chipgate saga.....

Hey all,

Trained today...

Finally, cardio 30 mins hard going on the rower.....

Legs:

Nautilus leg extensions 1 x 12 and 2 x 10

Seated calf raises 1 x 12 2 x 10

Big boy bar squats....honest was a big bar for me...no added weights necessary and managed only 3 x 12 squats but full a55 to the grass kind.....

Abs: hanging leg raises 3 x 15

double rope crunches 3 x 25

bosu situps 2 x 50

Diet been excellent today...really trying to keep my head out of that snack cupboard.....been almost angelic today....whadya mean...i hear ya.!! :laugh:

Laters dudes xxx


----------



## Rob68

Chippy shut then tonight i take it :whistling: ........................ 

Great going on the big boy bar squats,take my hat off to you going ass to the grass,rather you than me :thumb:

Laters


----------



## Enjoy1

Rob68 said:


> Chippy shut then tonight i take it :whistling: ........................
> 
> Great going on the big boy bar squats,take my hat off to you going ass to the grass,rather you than me :thumb:
> 
> Laters


:laugh: Dont like chips of my own....only other peoples so lookout..!!..not that im saying you been seen at the local chippy or owt :whistling: or that you might have them on speed dial... :whistling:

Aint that why your love handles show even under that hoodie...:lol:xxx


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all,

Trained today...even though the gym was full of wee boys trying out every single piece of equipment in the gym....but one look was enough...dunno why... :innocent:

Again managed 30 mins cardio on the rowing machine....no extra elbow or knee pain so alls good......... :thumb:

Followed by a wee back sesh..

Lat pulldown 40kg 1 x 12 warmup

50kg 3 x 10

Seated low row 40kg 1 x 12 warmup

50kg 2 x 10

Reverse grip pulldown 40kg 3 x 12

single arm row 14kg 3 x 12 each side

Diet again been good ...apart from a glass of red wine with dinner....

Breakfast porridge and coffee

post workout diet phd whey

3 scrambled eggs,

mid afternoon banana

dinner two salmon fillets with lemon and chilli and roasted mediterranean veg....

Hope your all good and training hard....

Laters dudes.

xx:thumbup1:


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all,

Again i find myself at a crossroads in my training....been here before but what to do...go this way or that....what i mean is...im gaining and it looks good, however it also means that ive put on weight....and this is my struggle...yes i like the look of the nice definition but no i dont like what the scales tell me...bloody hell its a mind battle...how do others cope with this??.............

Todays training was just fine. Still off the specific pre-workout drinks etc...and only supplementing post w/o protein shakes and omega 3/cod liver oil for my joint pains. Not feeling the same drive to get me to the gym but managing a decent workout when im there....dont know if its all in the the mind or if im having a wee down time.. mg:

Any how....once i got there i did only 20mins today cardio and did a fairly decent shoulder workout.

Dumbell press 3 x 10 superset with

dumbell lateral 3 x 10 superset with

rear delt flyes standing 3 x 10

shoulder press cables lighter weight and 3 x 20 reps

vertical traction 3 x10

seated press machine 3 x 10

Shoulders all heavy tonight...feels like they had a good working...so im pleased... :thumbup1:

Catchya soon.

x


----------



## Mingster

Surely it's how you look that counts rather than what the scales say? No-one knows your weight, they only know what you look like. It must be better to be heavier and look good than be lighter and look not so good. If you threw your scales away and went from the mirror alone this dilemma would cease to exist


----------



## Enjoy1

:cool2:Hey all,

Trained tonight...chest...not a huge fan of training chest but had a fairly decent session nonetheless....

Nautilus press 20kg warm up for 1 x 12

30kg 3 x 10

Bench press 20kg warm up for 1 x 12

30kg 3 x 10

Decline press 20kg warm up 1 x 12

30kg 3 x 10

Incline dumbell flye 6kg 1 x 12

8kg 3 x 10

flat dumbell press 6kg 3 x 15

Cable flyes 6.5kg 1 x 12

7.25kg 3 x 10

attempted upward flyes to hit lower chest --managed 3 sets of some sort but still unsure of form...so got my :cursing: face on and went home...humph...!!

Diet been good again today...no extras....pre workout flapjack to fuel me and thats the only 'naughty' thing....all day....(the one arm galaxy caramel bringing bandit trying to torture me by eating a family size bar at the side of me) im not givin in .....determined face on now... :angry:

Later dudes.....

xx


----------



## Vickky

You go girl all sounds like progression to me


----------



## Enjoy1

Vickky said:


> You go girl all sounds like progression to me


Thankyou for popping in ......heres hoping your right. x:rolleyes:


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all,

Good training session again today....not quite sure why today i felt a lot more 'into' it....and gave it plenty like i used to do.. :thumbup1:

So warmed up 10 mins on rower then trained biceps

Nautilus curls 12.5kg each side 3 x 10

Preacher curls e-z bar 20kg 3 x 10

Lying t-bar curls 35kg 3 x 10 supersetted with

Straight bar curls 20kg 3 x 10

Absolutely felt my little knots fried today....

Finished with 30mins on the cross trainer at level 4....

Felt like a brilliant session like i said...the adrenalin afterwards absolutely wore me done and i managed a wee 3 hour afternoon nap....coulda been the fact i had my cosy teddybear onsie on ......

Ah......

Laters dudes..

xx


----------



## George-Bean

Nothing makes ya float like a great workout (cept perhaps you know what ;-)


----------



## Enjoy1

George-Bean said:


> Nothing makes ya float like a great workout (cept perhaps you know what ;-)


 :rockon: Yeah .... i know exactly what you mean.... :rolleye: :wink: x


----------



## Enjoy1

:thumb: Hey all,

Hows everyone?

Trained back/tris today.

Nautilus lat pulls 55kg 3 x 10

Nautilus low row 60kg 3 x 10

Seated low row 40kg 3 x 10

Upright row with olly bar 25kg 3 x 10

Close grip chin ups - attemped unassisted but only managed a couple...then assisted 3 x 10

V-bar close grip tri pressdown 1 x15 25kg then 2 x 10 45kg

Double rope extensions 30kg 3 x 10..not good at the technique for these and get my grumps face on when i start losing form around 8 reps in....so stomped off... :cursing:

Made me feel better after i did some tricep dips , which id not done in an age...managed 4 sets of 10 unassisted....which made me :bounce: 

Diet been okaish until this evening when i indulged in a M and S millionaires shortcake dessert.....was nice tho....ah im allowed a wee treat now....

Hope your all training hard ...

Laters dudes

xx


----------



## 25434

Morning Enjoy1...can relate to the weight thing..struggle with mine quite a bit and I'm built like an all in wrestler so never will attain that lean look due to my build....gotta accept it...sigh.....you look fab though..and oooooerrrrrr...chips.....slurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrpppp and I agree, eating someone else chips..always better by far, good girl! hahahahaha....have a good day missis...x


----------



## Enjoy1

Flubs said:


> Morning Enjoy1...can relate to the weight thing..struggle with mine quite a bit and I'm built like an all in wrestler so never will attain that lean look due to my build....gotta accept it...sigh.....you look fab though..and oooooerrrrrr...chips.....slurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrpppp and I agree, eating someone else chips..always better by far, good girl! hahahahaha....have a good day missis...x


:laugh:Thanks Flubs, yeah...the chips were great....best when you dont eat them on a regular basis....feels sooo.....naughty..


----------



## Enjoy1

:tongue:Hey all,

No training today.....shoulda been up early and away...gym shuts at 4 today for the bank holiday.... mg: never mind....will catch up tomorrow hopefully.... :thumbup1:


----------



## Vickky

Enjoy1 said:


> :laugh: Dont like chips of my own....only other peoples so lookout..!!..not that im saying you been seen at the local chippy or owt :whistling: or that you might have them on speed dial... :whistling:
> 
> Aint that why your love handles show even under that hoodie...:lol:xxx


I'm exactly the same someone else's chips taste better !!


----------



## JaneN40

Vickky said:


> I'm exactly the same someone else's chips taste better !!


Must be a girl thing.. I agree totally!


----------



## JaneN40

Enjoy1 said:


> :tongue:Hey all,
> 
> No training today.....shoulda been up early and away...gym shuts at 4 today for the bank holiday.... mg: never mind....will catch up tomorrow hopefully.... :thumbup1:


You'll have more energy tomorrow I'll bet! :thumbup1:


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all,

Trained this morning...started off going to do cardio only :whistling:

Rowing machine 10 mins warm up

Then-

Nautilus leg extension 20kg 1 x 12, 25kg 3 x 10

Nautilus seated calf raises 25kg 4 x 10

Olly bar full squats 4 x 10

and onto cross trainer level 4 for 30 mins....

Overall pretty good session, knee holding up quite well on the cross trainer , although since getting home can feel it twingeing... :cursing:

Hoping to go do an upper body session later tonight...thinking maybe shoulders and biceps..........

Bring it on....

Laters dudes.

:beer:xx


----------



## Rob68

Ah calm has been restored and no talk of chips for at least 1 post :thumb:

Hope everythings still going well for you 

Laters


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all,

Not trained today, was planning to go tonight however, a decorating situation cropped up and ive not managed to get out.....away for a few days break from tomorrow.............so looking forward to the rest...oh and yeah....howdya like the new title?:laugh:

xx


----------



## Leigh

Enjoy1 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Not trained today, was planning to go tonight however, a decorating situation cropped up and ive not managed to get out.....away for a few days break from tomorrow.............so looking forward to the rest...oh and yeah....howdya like the new title?:laugh:
> 
> xx


What are you decorating?

Hope you have a super break away and enjoy the rest. Love the new title!


----------



## Mingster

Don't forget to leave some food and water for the understair cupboard dwellers whilst you're away

Have a great break:thumbup1:


----------



## Enjoy1

Leigh L said:


> What are you decorating?
> 
> Hope you have a super break away and enjoy the rest. Love the new title!


 :thumb :Aw thanks....really looking forward to the wee holiday...

Oh we are doing the bedroom.....got some new furniture which part of is built but didnt want to do it all until the decorating was finished....so...painted yesterday, second coat today....going up to Scotland for a few days break and let it all dry.....then the rest of the furniture to assemble next weekend.. mg:

:beer:x


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> Don't forget to leave some food and water for the understair cupboard dwellers whilst you're away
> 
> Have a great break:thumbup1:


:laugh:Might even give them some chippies if theyre good.....come to think of it...... :nono: xx


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all,

Well after a few days off and not a gym session had,...was back to it last night...

Did plenty of walking when i was away tho as we were staying outside of the city and walked in every day - around 40-45mins at fairly speedy pace and also once there only sat down for lunch/dinner and walked and did sight seeing the rest of the time so all in all wasnt an entirely lazy holiday.

Ate lots of crap carbs tho as a lot of the time it was just convenient. Trying hard to get back on the straight and narrow, however, it was nice just to totally relax, eat and drink what i wanted and spend time with family... :thumbup1:

Decided i needed to do extra cardio yesterday, and as i cant run because of knee pain i chanced upon a wee cardio and abs half hour session called 'Intensity' and omg.....had a couple of stops to draw breath during that i tell you thats hard going....

Evening session in the gym doing biceps...

Superset warmup weighted olly bar 3 x 15

and nautilus bicep curls 10kg 1 x 10 and 12.5kg 2 x 10

then concentration curls 8kg only 3 x 10 each

and short straight weighted bar 20kg 3 x 15

8kg hammer curls 3 x 10

and crouched v-bar curls 10kg 1 x 12 and 12.5 2 x 10

So that was a short but sweet session and couldnt bend my arms when i was finished....ahh...felt brilliant...

Diet was okay...nothing too bad except the pre-workout flapjack but must get back in the habit of having a protein shake post workout again.

Today, i know i wont be in the snack cupboard at all...as one tarantula like spider was spotted in the vicinity of said cupboard to i wont be going anywhere near it... :scared:

Hoping to do a back session tonight....feel really up for it today.... :thumb:

Laters dudes.. xxx


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all,

Trained Wed night- shoulders

Nautilus press 20kg 3 x 10

Delt flyes 35kg 3 x 10 each side

Smith machine press 25kg 3 x 10

Face pulls 35kg 4 x 10

Thurs..trained chest

Only trained between 3 pieces of equipment due to one reason or another (and in a different gym) so -

Chest press 8 plates (different equipment unsure of weight of these) but did 5 sets of 10

Bench press 30kg 2 x 10 and managed a pb for me- in North wales anyway, press is one of my weakest exercises, so im pleased with myself for getting 35kg for 3 sets of 8.

Then wide seated flyes again on equipment that im not sure of but gave a good wide scope for the flye movement and managed 35kg for 3 sets and then 40g for 2 sets.

Not a bad session and its good to get a wee change of equipment now and again....might go back there..

Diet been not bad- but tonight being Friday....takeaway and wine.. mmmmm :thumb:


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all,

Trained today...back...

Nautilus seated low row 60kg 3 x 10

Nautilus lat pulls 55kg 5 x 5

Close grip reverse pulldown 35kg 1 x 12, 40kg 1 x 10 and 45kg 1 x 10

Single arm dumbell rows 14kg 4 x 10 each side

Assisted chin ups 3 x 10

Diet been good today, porridge and phd diet whey shake for breakfast and restarted creatine today loading doseage im taking this weeks is 5g with breakfast lunch and dinner...

Lunch was homemade chilli and dinner is roasted sweet potato and grilled chicken fillet.

No extras ... i promise... :tongue:

Recently ive been struggling with gains but have realised that i cant have everything, be a lightweight and have the fullness in muscle that i want....so im not going to try and cut but retain what ive got and keep it tight and toned... 

Hope your all good..

Laters..xx


----------



## Mingster

Nice work hon.

As your body improves you will find you have to make more and more decisions and occasional compromises to keep improving. Some areas will need prioritising and, to successfully achieve this, other areas will have to be placed on the back burner. We have a limited amount of energy/available development at any one time and you can't work everything equally at all times when you get to a certain level. Good decisions are key and I'm sure you'll achieve these no worries:thumbup1:


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> Nice work hon.
> 
> As your body improves you will find you have to make more and more decisions and occasional compromises to keep improving. Some areas will need prioritising and, to successfully achieve this, other areas will have to be placed on the back burner. We have a limited amount of energy/available development at any one time and you can't work everything equally at all times when you get to a certain level. Good decisions are key and I'm sure you'll achieve these no worries:thumbup1:


:thumbup1:Thanks Mingster, good to have you on board. You can see and understand what sometimes others cant or dont....

Reliable wee monkey..xx


----------



## chris27

Good to see your doing well enjoy1 keep it up


----------



## Enjoy1

chris27 said:


> Good to see your doing well enjoy1 keep it up


 :beer: Chris, thanks for popping by....throw u a bone the next time your passing..xx


----------



## chris27

Enjoy1 said:


> :beer: Chris, thanks for popping by....throw u a bone the next time your passing..xx


Lol no probs I'll look forward to that hehe


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all,

Updating the last couple of days training :

Monday night trained triceps and traps only

Cable vbar pushdowns 17.5kg 3 x 15

Cross chest dumbell raises 6kg 3 x 10 each side

Overhead double rope extensions 3 x 15

Bodyweight bar dips 2 x 10 and 1 x 8

Cable shrugs behind back 4 x 15

Trained Tuesday- legs

Nautilus leg extension 25kg 3 x 10

Nautilus seated calf raises 20kg 3 x 10

Seated hamstring extension 35kg 3 x 10

Seated leg press 70kg 3 x 12

Barbell squats 20kg 4 x 10

Weighted stepped lunges 4 x 25

and abs - hanging knee raises 3 x 10

v-bar ab crunches 3 x 25

Done....and today got serious leg doms....ooya!! LUV IT.... <3

Diet been apalling last night - had a chicken jalfrezi from sainsbury with spinach rice and bombay potatoes....oh yes and enjoyed a couple of mojitos....have to make that my cheat day this week then....



Laters xx


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all,

Trained today, biceps only:-

Nautilus curls 12.5kg 1 x 12, 13.75kg 1 x 10, and 15kg 1 x 10 each side,

E-z bar curls 10kg + 15kg bar weight 3 x 8

Double bicep high cable curls 15kg each side 3 x 12

Lying bicep cable curls 30kg 3 x 12

Crouched inverted v-bar curls 10kg 1 x 12 and 12.5kg 2 x 10

Well fried biceps tonight....and diet back on....

Breakfast -Phd diet whey shake,Porridge, coffee

Lunch- cottage cheese 1/2 tub with 5 oatcakes and a packet of baked stars,

Pre workout apple

Dinner- rump steak and brussel sprouts

Hoping to train tomorrow night again...keep ya posted..

Later dudes . 

xxx


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey everyone,

Trained this afternoon -

Went to do a bit of treadmill work as the knee has felt good even after a hard legs session at the start of the week,..so 18 minutes in...and...knee starting giving gyp again and in fear of it totally giving way as i was running full pelt...i stopped... did a bit of abs work - some bosu weighted situps x 200 and weighted waist twists x 200.

and then

Evening session tonight was shoulders...

Nautilus shoulder press 20kg 1 x 12 and 2 x 10

Seated shoulder press 30kg 2 x 10 and 1 x 8

Seated behind neck shoulder press 20kg 1 x 12 and 22.5kg 2 x 10

Lateral raises machine 35kg 3 x 10 each side

Done...

Now im just back, and starving...so for dinner theres roasted sweet potato with garlic and corriander and steak and caramelised red onion burgers...oooh can smell them now..

Hope your all good and training hard...

Laters dudes

 xxx


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all,

Short and sweet chest session tonight, just nipped in for the last 3/4 hours before the gym closed:

Seated chest press 30kg 1 x 12 and 2 x 10

supersetted with cable crossover 3 x 10

Bench press 30kg 1 x 6 and 25kg 2 x 8

Cable bench flyes 5kg each side only 3 x 10

and sneaked in 35kg total abs crunches 3 x 25

Done...

Diet good few too many coffees but apart from that and a packet of pickled onion monster munch.... :whistling: not too bad.

Laters dudes xxx

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## George-Bean

mmmm, pickled onion monster munch, if your gonna talk dirty like that I'm gonna stop coming in hehehe.


----------



## Rob68

Hello Kidda,good to see your still bang at it and training to :lol:

Hope everything going well,have you managed to find a job yet or have i missed that bit ?

Lay off the monster munch leave them to bandit boy 

Laters innit


----------



## Enjoy1

Rob68 said:


> Hello Kidda,good to see your still bang at it and training to :lol:
> 
> Hope everything going well,have you managed to find a job yet or have i missed that bit ?
> 
> Lay off the monster munch leave them to bandit boy
> 
> Laters innit


  Hey hun, glad to see you havent forgotten me...... :tongue:

Still training like a mad woman....although as you can see i have relaxed my diet somewhat.... :whistling: (pickled onion monster munch just cannot stop calling me from that snack cupboard)...

Hope all going good for you .....keep popping in when you can hun..

Laters dude..xxx


----------



## Rob68

Enjoy1 said:


> Hey hun, glad to see you havent forgotten me...... :tongue:
> 
> Still training like a mad woman....although as you can see i have relaxed my diet somewhat.... :whistling: (pickled onion monster munch just cannot stop calling me from that snack cupboard)...
> 
> Hope all going good for you .....keep popping in when you can hun..
> 
> Laters dude..xxx


All good with me :thumb:

Salt n vinegar disco`s much better than monster munch,just sayin 

You know you want some now ive mentioned them :thumb:


----------



## Enjoy1

:cool2:Hey all, not been in a couple of days had some other stuff goin on ..and didnt train now 3 days...however back tonight fingers crossed.

Decided to join in a bit of a cutting sesh to bring myself back into line a bit so looking for tips from you all........at the moment the plan is to cut back to v.low carb higher protein balance with no ideas what my macros should be...so if anybody has any suggestions to start with for the ratio best suited to my situation ... :thumb:

Will check in once ive trained.............

xx


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all,

Been off for a few days but out of the last 6 days ive trained 4 days.... so im not gona bore you with all that i did ...

however, today concentrated on abs and did a few exercises

V-ups 3 x 20

russian twists 2 x 50

situps 2 x 50

curved c knee bends (just made that name up but thats the shape you are in kinda and bend your knees to your chest then straighten) :stupid:

oh yeah and tried the plank hold.....might actually be a good idea next time to time the length of the hold to improve next time, suffice to say...awwwwch..!!

a few ham stretches and stepping lunges to finish off

Hoping to get my photographer employed again and get some update pics done in the next week....

Cheers all. :thumb: xx


----------



## Mingster

Glad to see you're still hard at it hon. Must be getting close to doing that show... :thumbup1:


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> Glad to see you're still hard at it hon. Must be getting close to doing that show... :thumbup1:


Thanks ma wee monkey...  yeah im still trying, had a bit of a chest pain scare last week and was off for a few days however, im pleased to say all okay and im getting back to it....ive had to cut all caffeine based drinks, pre-workouts, fat-burners etc so go to a session fuelled on nothing more than a cereal bar...finding it okay tbh but miss the 'edginess' that the pre-workouts used to give me...

As for the show....more likely to be next year as ive moved recently and now would need to see if i could find someone locally to help me along the way....

Sure to keep you posted though!......thanks for poppin in..

xxx


----------



## Rob68

Ello ello :thumb:

Just a quick un to see if alls going well,hope things are n that you n the bandit are still both well  ...

How you settling in now you`ve emigrated from one funny speaking country to one which is even more bizarre with their language ? :lol: x

If your ever colwyn bay area call to my brothers listen to a proper northern accent :whistling:


----------



## Enjoy1

Rob68 said:


> Ello ello :thumb:
> 
> Just a quick un to see if alls going well,hope things are n that you n the bandit are still both well  ...
> 
> How you settling in now you`ve emigrated from one funny speaking country to one which is even more bizarre with their language ? :lol: x
> 
> If your ever colwyn bay area call to my brothers listen to a proper northern accent :whistling:


Yeah i find if i talk slowly enough i can just about get by,....or take the 'Bandit' with me for translation purposes...:laugh:

Tell your bro i will pop in the passing by for a coffee ....and a laff at his accent....

 Laters then innit xx


----------



## Enjoy1

Right training log for a change....:laugh:

Trained Friday..

Chest:

Bench press smith machine 1 warm up set of 20kg 1 x 10

then 30kg 1 x 10, 1 x 8.

Cable crossovers not sure of the weight but whatever the 3 plates weigh.. for 3 x 10

Seated chest press 5 plates for 3 x 10

Seated flye machine 5 plates for 1 x 10, and 6 plates 2 x 10

That was all i had time for ....and didnt train over the weekend. Did a bit of homestyle training this morning for around 45 mins consisting off some cardio , then walking lunges, crossover lunges, squats, v-ups, russian twists, hip raises...not a bad wee session

Training tonight though thinks its back tonight....

will update later.

Diet wise - didnt go too much overboard at the weekend, had a cheat curry and some wine but apart from that nothing too major....

Last week dropped 1.5lbs not a lot but then ive not got too much i want to lose... just around the mid section to tighten up a bit...

Im finding it difficult to get to grips with the macros just now...as im eating less and cant seem to get my protein high most days, with a ratio of carbsrotein:fat being around 38:34:28 ....according to myfitnesspal....!!

Just what should i be trying to aim for?

xx


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all , i have been training despite my lack of posting in the journal :cool2:

Im currently doing very little in the way of concentrated cardio of any sorts and have mainly been doing odds and bits in the house, and concentrating on the weights side.

As its Monday, and the start of a new week, ive decided to try and ramp up the cardio for the next 2 weeks and keep on with the low carbs where possible.

Hoping to see some results and post the changes as i go here.

Will try and add a couple of pics of me at the moment so i have something to compare with, that should spur me on to do something about it...when i see me on here as i am now... mg:

I have to add, i will never, ever drift back to what i was before at over 11 st and so the odd couple of pounds gain here and there shouldnt matter that much, however, depending on what my hormones are doing....that couple of pounds matter a lot........... :cursing:

Hope you keep poppin in and helping me keep on track.

Laters..

xx

Additional pic..... me now


----------



## Mingster

Go for it hon. And remember an extra couple of pounds of muscle will make you look leaner still


----------



## Enjoy1

:thumb :Thanks for your unwavering support @Mingster - always much appreciated...

By the time i got to the gym in the evening , a wee back niggle - which i picked up doing weighted back extensions i think, started to turn into quite a big niggle and i was extremely careful during training...ended up no cardio yesterday at all...:no: not what i had intended but keeping my back from deteriorating is much more important in the long run.

30

Trained shoulders instead- lighter weights but higher reps -

Seated shoulder press machine- 20kg 1 x 15, 30kg 3 x 15

Light dumbell work- 6kg each - arnold press 3 x 15

- lateral raises 3 x 15

- rear delt flyes 3 x 15

- shoulder press 3 x 15

that was all as the gym was pretty busy and i couldn be bothered to wait for any other equipment to be freed up... 

However, i enjoyed the intensity of the volume of reps and can feel it a bit this morning - all good... as for the back...absolutely terrible first thing this morning could hardly move in bed or outa bed for that matter...and dont get me started on trying to put the socks on...sheesshhhh 

Anyhow, the diet yesterday was very tight, trying hard to cut down on the carbs and managed pretty well,...

Breakfast- 20g scotts old fashioned porridge oats and a coffee

Lunch- 2 boiled eggs and rice cakes

Dinner- 150g cod fillet and a cupful of cooked broccoli

Snacks - 10 almonds

Supplements- post workout Maxiraw wpc 30g, 1500mg vit c, 3000mg omega 3 fish oils, cod liver oil, multivit with iron,

Pretty clean and macros not that great around 27%carb, 35%protein, 38%fat according to myfitnesspal....obv need to get to grips with a bit more protein...

used to take a tin of tuna at lunchtime..and ive ended up really putting myself off the plain stuff....any alternative suggestions??

Anyhow, rest day today and some ibuprofen for the back.....

Laters

xx


----------



## Enjoy1

Well, im back....missed me?? No :no: didnt think so...:cool:

Anyhow, ive been around just not feeling up to posting in the journal...

Still training, been adding a bit of early morning cardio nearly every day to bring the weight down a few pounds and already reached that.. mg: stage of ..if i take it any further im losing size off places i dont wana lose it particularly....lordy lordy am i never happy? ...........

Trained tonight....quite a good back session, so glad to be able to complete a full back session again as the back pain has now completely eased...

Nautilus pulldowns 40kg 1 x 12 , 2 x 10

Close grip pulldowns 25kg 1 x 12, 30kg 1 x 10, 35kg 1 x 10

Upright widegrip row 35kg 4 x 10

Widegrip pullups (assisted) 3 x 10 to finish....

Early fasted cardio tomorrow and possibly a weight session around tea time....

For now...

Laters

xxx


----------



## 25434

Enjoy1 said:


> Well, im back....missed me?? No :no: didnt think so...:cool:
> 
> xxx


YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSS!!!!!!! welcome back...you don't have to post every two minutes anyway, who made THAT rule up right? you post when you feel like it and that is that...take care..xx


----------



## Rykard

welcome back..

post when you feell like it, or yuo have something say or ask.. there are no rules - some journals sound like a soap lol.. but each to their own..


----------



## Enjoy1

Flubs said:


> YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSS!!!!!!! welcome back...you don't have to post every two minutes anyway, who made THAT rule up right? you post when you feel like it and that is that...take care..xx


  Thanks Flubs, and yeah you are right...it just gets a bit bland i think when its all training training training.........but hey thats what its all about....



Rykard said:


> welcome back..
> 
> post when you feell like it, or yuo have something say or ask.. there are no rules - some journals sound like a soap lol.. but each to their own..


 :beer: Ryks, its good to be back.....it used to be like a mothers meeting in here but just recently its been more tumbleweed city...:laugh: must try harder .....

Thanks you 2........

 xxx


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> welcome back..
> 
> post when you feell like it, or yuo have something say or ask.. there are no rules - *some journals sound like a soap lol*.. but each to their own..


Oh sod! I didn't think anyone noticed...sigh....:laugh: :laugh:

Hi there missis...just swooshing thru' all ninja like....silent like the desert night.....swoooooooossssssshhhhhh....have a good week.


----------



## Enjoy1

Morning all,

No fasted cardio session early today as ive no transport (thats my excuse and im sticking to it) :laugh:

Trained Saturday..lovely legs session...

Tried using the cage to do some squats...i only ever try to do squats here when the gym is empty and no one can judge how im doing...so Saturday tea time there was no one in did only empty olly bar for which is 20kg for 2 sets of 10 then managed 30kg for 2 sets of 10...all done really slow and low.

Incline leg press at 50kg 4 x 10

Seated calf raises 3 x 10

10kg weighted walking lunges 4 x 25

Did also add in a bit of abs work- been severely lacking recently due to the back injury i had so gona try and manage abs around 12 sets 3 times/week...

Hanging knee raises 3 x 15

Decline hip raises 3 x 25

Diet been not too bad - cheat on Saturday was a couple of slices of pizza , however i managed to coiff a few largeish glasses of red wine along with this....ahem....

So will train tonight....biceps i think ....

-Catchya laters

:thumb :xx


----------



## Mingster

Squat video required

Good work hon. Glad you're back:thumbup1:


----------



## Enjoy1

A thread about transformations got me thinking....hmm just how far have i come....and how has training impacted upon my life....

Pic 1 -starting out in June 2011

and then Sept 2012

and Sept 2012

back pic from around July 2011

and then around Aug 2012

Its astonishing when you see everyone elses before/after pics and you dont quite ever see it in yourself....

Well...still striving to improve...as are we all...

:thumb:


----------



## Tassotti

Awesome!!


----------



## 25434

You look fab...

am now slowly discarding the crisps into the bin and reaching for the celery as I gawwwp in disbelief at your fab fig.......sod...

:laugh:


----------



## Enjoy1

Whew........

After 8 days of training twice a day ....i had a couple of rest days over the weekend...however....

Back to it today cardio later this morning .....only doing around 30-45 mins through the day -- fasted where possible, and follow it up in the evening with a weights session...

Seems to be working ok dont know if i weigh less because the scales we have weigh very inaccurately, i can be a 7lb difference depending on where i place them on a flat tiled floor so :confused1: who knows...stopped using them ...but my clothing seems to be fitting more easily and i feel i look a bit less pudgy in the middle so :thumb: .

Diet been cack over the weekend, went shopping yesterday and there is absolutely nothing i can or want to eat in a coffee shop.....so one americano and a few brazil nuts that i had in my bag...until i found somewhere that sold protein bars and had that......then by the time i got home i was real hungry and ate crap.... :tongue:

Never mind...make up for it the rest of this week....

Back later to check in after training...

Laters..xx


----------



## flinty90

looking mint. your progress is outstanding babe. get in touch not heard from you for ages xx


----------



## Enjoy1

flinty90 said:


> looking mint. your progress is outstanding babe. get in touch not heard from you for ages xx


Lovely to have you pop in hun.....

THanks for your comments and support....always welcome here..:thumbup1:xx


----------



## Enjoy1

Trained back last night...

Nautilus lat pulls 50kg 1 x 12 60kg 2 x 10

Seated low row 40kg 1 x 12 60kg 2 x 10

Upright cable row 35kg 3 x 15

Reverse grip pulldown 30kg 1 x 12, 35kg 1 x 12, 40kg 1 x 10

Wide grip assisted pullups 3 x 10

Traction overhead pulldown 40kg 3 x 10

Abs 2 x 25 swissball situps

Weighted bar russian twists 2 x 50

All done.... :thumb:

Today- about to get going to do some cardio now and plan to do a weights session tonight.

Oh yeah....and a wee sunbed sesh....cant be all pale and ghostly...even if its winter..:laugh:

Laters

xx


----------



## Enjoy1

Trained biceps last night... :thumbup1:

Nautilus curls 10kg each side 1 x 12, 12.5kg each side 2 x 10,

V-bar crouched curls 15kg 1 x 15, 17.5kg 1 x 15, 20kg 2 x 10

Preacher curls 8kg 1 x 10 each side, 10kg 2 x 10 each side supersetted with

e-bar curl 10kg 3 x 10

Done.

Today so far......did a bit of cardio fasted this morning,

split between the treadmill- did 25mins in total on here 15 of which were doing a hiit programme..enjoyed it until the knee started to ache a bit so switched to the cross trainer for 15 mins...also managed some abs curls x 100 inbetween.

Training again tonight..think it might be shoulders or chest tonight..thats all ive got left this week :thumb:

Laters

xx


----------



## chris27

Looking well enjoy1 , Good on you :thumbup1:


----------



## Enjoy1

chris27 said:


> Looking well enjoy1 , Good on you :thumbup1:


  Thanks Chris, lovely to see you in here..... and ta muchly for your kind words and support...:beer:xx


----------



## Mingster

Still hard at it I see Nice to see someone so obviously getting pleasure from their training:thumbup1:


----------



## spike

hiya -

had no idea you had one of these going

read back a few pages then saw the pics

great look, awesome job


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> Still hard at it I see Nice to see someone so obviously getting pleasure from their training:thumbup1:


Oh yes Mingster,, training....the recreational drug of choice..:laugh:



spike said:


> hiya -
> 
> had no idea you had one of these going
> 
> read back a few pages then saw the pics
> 
> great look, awesome job


 :thumb: Nice to see you in here Spike..............thanks for popping in and your comments..dont be a stranger now....hope all going good with you...

Laters..

xx


----------



## Rob68

Morning kidda :thumb:

Hope alls well in the land of bandits,sheep n strange folk (covered the strange folk by mentioning the bandit already lol)

Good to see training still going well,any news on a job yet or still searching,if so hope you get sorted soon...

Be good ...laters innit lol xxx


----------



## 25434

Helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...happy Friday Enjoy1..hope you and JJ have a lovely weekend...fab training sessions...whoot whoot..... :thumb:


----------



## Enjoy1

Rob68 said:


> Morning kidda :thumb:
> 
> Hope alls well in the land of bandits,sheep n strange folk (covered the strange folk by mentioning the bandit already lol)
> 
> Good to see training still going well,any news on a job yet or still searching,if so hope you get sorted soon...
> 
> Be good ...laters innit lol xxx


Oooh hello there my little Manc monkey.....its great to see you...

All going good here, and yeah you are right.....theres a few 'strange' looking folk around here....infact...the 'normal' folk ceased to exist once i passed the borders.... :whistling: ..... the 'bandit' is looking out for me though...and does a thoroughly good job too... 

Still no job yet, but hey its coming up to holiday time and that gives me more scope to go back to the land of bagpipes for a wee visit when i like..eh? see got to see the positive spin on things now..no negatives here :no: Got a job lined up starting in January tho, away from my profession altogether but a change is good as a rest ....hopefully..

Training is still as manic as ever, started training twice a day for now and its going great....feel a little too tired some nights when it comes to training time however,once im there its all good....

Hope you are settling in yur new place now....and things going good for you, you deserve it hun...

Keep in touch...

Laters.

xx


----------



## flinty90

your new avi looks wierd lol !!! XX


----------



## Enjoy1

flinty90 said:


> your new avi looks wierd lol !!! XX


Yeah, ya have to look a couple of times to make out whats going on....lol .

Just toying to see what im gona change it to...xxx


----------



## flinty90

Enjoy1 said:


> Yeah, ya have to look a couple of times to make out whats going on....lol .xxx


but now you changed it so made my last comment look silly pmsl XX but i like that avi you have NOW better X


----------



## Enjoy1

:laugh: Does doesnt it...lol.....It might change again.......and again....xx


----------



## flinty90

Enjoy1 said:


> :laugh: Does doesnt it...lol.....It might change again.......and again....xx


i love it when you chant again ...and again lol x


----------



## Enjoy1

flinty90 said:


> i love it when you chant again ...and again lol x


:laugh:Ah...its good to see you lost none of your charm....pmsl..xx


----------



## flinty90

Enjoy1 said:


> :laugh:Ah...its good to see you lost none of your charm....pmsl..xx


yep or my sexual prowess pmsl X


----------



## Enjoy1

Morning all... Still in bed ... Having a bit of a lie in with a coffee..

Training later on as I didn't train yesterday.. Had that rest day after a nice weeks hard training.

Chest today. Have to say its not my favourite body part to train, and find I feel weak as a kitten doing bench.. So far on here is only 40kg however I do this for sets of ten. Gona try lowering reps and see if I can get the weight creeping up..

I'm off to finish my coffee so

Laters

Xx


----------



## Enjoy1

All right everyone?

Trained tonight...chest

Bench warm up with bar only x 20 reps

Then bench press 30kg for 10 reps , 40kg 2 x 10

Incline press 30kg 1 x 10, 40kg 2 x 10

Dumbell press 8kg dumbells 1 x 12, 10kg 2 x 10

Flyes 8kg 3 x 15

Home....

Cheat night tonight...just polished off chicken & sweetcorn soup, duck pancakes x 2 off...and some sweet and sour chicken.....all washed down with one and a half glasses of cab sav....omg i need a lie down and to take the buttons out ma jeans :laugh: mg:

Tomorrow plan is get up early and do some cardio to work of that lot...plus a wee sunbed to brighten me up.

Laters

xxx


----------



## Rob68

Enjoy1 said:


> Oooh hello there my little Manc monkey.....its great to see you...
> 
> All going good here, and yeah you are right.....theres a few 'strange' looking folk around here....infact...the 'normal' folk ceased to exist once i passed the borders.... :whistling: ..... the 'bandit' is looking out for me though...and does a thoroughly good job too...
> 
> Still no job yet, but hey its coming up to holiday time and that gives me more scope to go back to the land of bagpipes for a wee visit when i like..eh? see got to see the positive spin on things now..no negatives here :no: Got a job lined up starting in January tho, away from my profession altogether but a change is good as a rest ....hopefully..
> 
> Training is still as manic as ever, started training twice a day for now and its going great....feel a little too tired some nights when it comes to training time however,once im there its all good....
> 
> Hope you are settling in yur new place now....and things going good for you, you deserve it hun...
> 
> Keep in touch...
> 
> Laters.
> 
> xx


 :lol: Everything sounds in order,although dont think the bandit will like you calling him strange,guess he`s been called worse lol ...

Im kind of settiling in but this gaff is temporary till after xmas,but at the mo am just relaxing at bit more lol and thinking bout getting some sun in the next few weeks,couple of weeks away will do for me :thumb: just deciding on when n where to go ....

Have a good day the both of you .... :thumbup1:

Laters xxx


----------



## Double J

Rob68 said:


> :lol: Everything sounds in order,although dont think the bandit will like you calling him strange,guess he`s been called worse lol ...
> 
> Im kind of settiling in but this gaff is temporary till after xmas,but at the mo am just relaxing at bit more lol and thinking bout getting some sun in the next few weeks,couple of weeks away will do for me :thumb: just deciding on when n where to go ....
> 
> Have a good day the both of you .... :thumbup1:
> 
> Laters xxx


Been called much worse actually............many times 

Can't beat some winter sun, definitely a good shout that :thumbup1:

Been looking at flights myself for Xmas/New Year but prices are a bit too high for my liking at the momennt, hope you get something sorted mate :beer:


----------



## Rob68

Double J said:


> Been called much worse actually............many times
> 
> Can't beat some winter sun, definitely a good shout that :thumbup1:
> 
> Been looking at flights myself for Xmas/New Year but prices are a bit too high for my liking at the momennt, hope you get something sorted mate :beer:


Well if you think the flights are a bit dear at present and you dont want that villa empty over chrimbo ,am sure i know someone who at a significantly reduced rate of course might be able to occupy the villa


----------



## Enjoy1

Rob68 said:


> Well if you think the flights are a bit dear at present and you dont want that villa empty over chrimbo ,am sure i know someone who at a significantly reduced rate of course might be able to occupy the villa


:

:laugh: Yeah, wish i could get over but the pre-xmas flights are a fortune........... mg: ... if you find a suitable flight tho....pm the big guy...im sure he could accommodate a mate.. 

xx


----------



## Enjoy1

:thumb :Hey all,

Trained this morning.......legs...

Nautilus leg extension 1 x 12, 2 x 8

Seated calf raises 3 x 10

Nautilus incline leg press 3 x 12

Seated calf rasies again 3 x 10

Weighted stepped lunges 3 x 20

Abs- hanging knee raises 3 x 25

bosu situps with 8kg med ball 3 x 25

russian twists with 8kg med ball 3 x 50

Standing weighted bar waist twists 3 x 50

to finish-

29 mins on the cross trainer cardio...

Training again tonight mg:

Cant get enough!!.......

:thumbup1:

xx


----------



## Rob68

Enjoy1 said:


> :
> 
> :laugh: Yeah, wish i could get over but the pre-xmas flights are a fortune........... mg: ... if you find a suitable flight tho....pm the big guy...im sure he could accommodate a mate..
> 
> xx


Ta for that kidda ,but who is this big guy you speak of ? :whistling: ................................... 



Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb :Hey all,
> 
> Trained this morning.......legs...
> 
> Nautilus leg extension 1 x 12, 2 x 8
> 
> Seated calf raises 3 x 10
> 
> Nautilus incline leg press 3 x 12
> 
> Seated calf rasies again 3 x 10
> 
> Weighted stepped lunges 3 x 20
> 
> Abs- hanging knee raises 3 x 25
> 
> bosu situps with 8kg med ball 3 x 25
> 
> russian twists with 8kg med ball 3 x 50
> 
> Standing weighted bar waist twists 3 x 50
> 
> to finish-
> 
> 29 mins on the cross trainer cardio...
> 
> Training again tonight mg:
> 
> Cant get enough!!.......
> 
> :thumbup1:
> 
> xx


Couldnt you have pushed that little bit extra and got to 30 mins instead of 29 ? :laugh:

Laters xxx


----------



## Enjoy1

Rob68 said:


> Ta for that kidda ,but who is this big guy you speak of ? :whistling: ...................................
> 
> Couldnt you have pushed that little bit extra and got to 30 mins instead of 29 ? :laugh:
> 
> Laters xxx


:laugh: Was actually only 20 mins and did a typo..lol maybe i shouldnta told that?? xx


----------



## Enjoy1

Trained last night -

Back session....

Nautilus lat pulls 50kg 1 x 12, 60kg 2 x 10

Lat wide grip pulldown 40kg 1 x 15, 45kg 2 x 10

Close reverse grip pulldown 35kg 3 x 15

Seated low row 35kg 1 x 15, 40kg 2 x 15

Trained this morning:

Shoulders

Light and loads of volume....

Dumbell press 3 x 10 superset with seated lat raise 3 x 10 superset with rear delt flye seated 3 x 10

Smith machine behind neck press 3 x 10

Lighter dumbell press 3 x 10

Front delt raises 3 x 10

Rear delt standing flye 3 x 10

Nice session..

Cant wait to do it all again tomorrow .............  :thumb:

Laters

xx


----------



## 25434

lovely sess..whoot whoot....


----------



## Rykard

good to have you back and on it.


----------



## Enjoy1

Flubs said:


> lovely sess..whoot whoot....QUOTE]
> 
> :thumb :Thanks Flubs,....really enjoy sessions where you go and dont feel really like up to it....then once you are there....bam....lol...:laugh:
> 
> Hey there, :beer: Ryks, thanks for your support really means a lot....
> 
> xx


----------



## Rob68

Enjoy1 said:


> :laugh: Was actually only 20 mins and did a typo..lol maybe i shouldnta told that?? xx


Tut tut tut :nono: ............. :lol:


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all

Trained last night.....the team leader is trying his hardest to get my tris actually springing into action....cos i know i have no tricep muscles and may actually need a triceptransplant or a wee probe in them at least just to see if there is anything under there?? cos it sure as hell dont look like it,....:laugh:

However, heres what i did last night....(training that is).......

Bodyweight dips 3 x 10 - the first set was easy...subsequent sets had me with this face... :cursing: as my brain let me do 5 then stopped me then rested a second then do the remaining 5 in each of the sets...whats that about....a wee mental block of somekind?

Double rope pulldowns 3 x 15

Seated pushdown dips 3 x 10 supersetted with bench dips 3 x 15 till my triceps felt fuzzy...

Overhead double rope pullovers 3 x 15

Done and dusted...tbh they feel alright today....just wait until tomorrow... :crying:

So training tonight probably biceps and traps.... :thumb:

Diet been okay...not eating too much carbs still trying to limit them and eat pretty cleanly...although i did eat a snickers bar pre workout... 

Laters

xxx


----------



## Rykard

omg - this is becoming a bit of a habit now lol.. way to go Enjoy..


----------



## Mingster

Pre workout chocky bars is the future. Why wait until after a workout for you simple carbs? Get them in there first:thumbup1:


----------



## Enjoy1

:whistling:Maybe scotch eggs and pizza is the way to go...mmmm :laugh:xx


----------



## Mingster

Enjoy1 said:


> :whistling:Maybe scotch eggs and pizza is the way to go...mmmm :laugh:xx


No maybe about it


----------



## Enjoy1

Trained last night..

Biceps ..

Preacher dumbell curls 8kg 1 x 15 warm up, 10kg 3x10

Olly bar bicep curls 3 x 10

Nautilus curls 12.5kg 3 x 10

Close grip chin ups 3 x 10

Trained today-

So far fasted cardio 30mins

abs- bosu situps 3 x 50 with med ball

weighted bar waist twists 3 x 100

hanging knee raises 3 x 15

Training tonight again- should be chest.........

Diet been clean...what!!! it has....

Laters xxx


----------



## Rykard

this is unheard of - this much training in your journal - you're really making up for lost time :tongue:


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all..

Trained chest last night...

Smith machine bench 30kg 1 x 15, 40kg (PB for me on this) 1 x 10, 1 x 8

Seated chest flye to 6 plates (unsure of weights as in a different gym) 4 x 10

Seated chest press again 5 plates 1 x 12, 6 plates 2 x 10

Incline bench press 30kg 3 x 10

Nice wee chest session, enjoyed using slightly different machines.

Today is a rest day, also decided as its treat night...ive fasted all day and gona be a wee oinker tonight..

Laters...

:thumb:


----------



## flinty90

woop woop have a great little nosh out chick lol ( Nosh out sounds naughty) XX

well done !!!


----------



## Enjoy1

flinty90 said:


> woop woop have a great little nosh out chick lol ( Nosh out sounds naughty) XX
> 
> well done !!!


Hey thanks hun.....i always say....ye canna beat a good nosh eh? lol

Im fairly lookin forward to it...

:laugh:


----------



## flinty90

Enjoy1 said:


> Hey thanks hun.....i always say....ye canna beat a good nosh eh? lol
> 
> Im fairly lookin forward to it...
> 
> :laugh:


HAHA right on so many levels and i agree hahaha :001_tt2:


----------



## Enjoy1

Evening all...

Well after three.. Yeah three rest days made it to the gym today ...

Trained in the morning cardio and abs and back again tonight for a weights session..

Trained shoulders tonight...

High voltage style ...

Machine delt raises 4 x 15

Rear delt cable 4 x 15 either side

Shoulder press quarter movement followed by full range press all 5 sets x 15

Front delt raises cable 5 x 15

Shoulders were well aching by finishing time...

Managed a nice sunbed session to relax at the end ... Nice

Laters

Xx


----------



## flinty90

sounds like a good session chick xx


----------



## Enjoy1

flinty90 said:


> sounds like a good session chick xx


:beer:Yeh, once again ive got my head down and got on with what matters....training...

thanks again for your support my lovely....appreciated :thumbup1: xxx


----------



## flinty90

Enjoy1 said:


> :beer:Yeh, once again ive got my head down and got on with what matters....training...
> 
> thanks again for your support my lovely....appreciated :thumbup1: xxx


the thing i like about people like you chick. theres no massive drama. no ego and you fail within the realms of sometime bieng human. but you always get bavk to it. give it your all and quietly blow it out of the water. and look at your physique. a fvukin testament to hard work and a great work ethic. what is there not to like about you or not support.. little heroine ya are babe. thanks for showing us what is achieveable xxxxx


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all,

Two lots of training to write up...cos im a bit slow in updating my journal sometimes...

Now where are we again...oh yeah....Thursday....so first heres Wednesday nights training which was triceps only.....and yes i think i may have found them at last.. :thumb:

So started with cgbp and tried the 15 rep superset with machine pull downs managed x 4 supersets and my tris were absolutely burning..

then cable v-bar pushdown...again concentrating on form and getting the technique just right.. 4 sets of 15

finishing with double rope overhead extensions and could barely finish the fourth set of 15 but managed with a little spotter help..:laugh:

Trained legs this morning,

Seated extensions 3 x 10

Seated calf raises 4 x 10

Weighted step lunges 3 x 20

Seated leg press 4 x 10

Olly bar squats 4 x 10

Diet is going okay ive maintained this weight now for a couple of weeks and tbh im fairly happy here.....for a change... :tongue: ive been keeping off any gains by still keeping up the cardio at least 3 sessions additional to the weights every week without fail ...im a happy Enjoy1 :thumb:

For all those who pop in and help to keep my pecker up and for the PM's occassionally received, i say :clap: :clap: this is why a forum like this can work, however, because ive been a bit downhearted with some of the content on some threads recently,its great to be able to keep the positives to the fore and use them as fuel for achieving.....

Keep up the great work everybody.

Laters

xxx


----------



## Rob68

Great couple of sessions there Kidda ,especially the one where you found your tri-ceps again .they were there all the time,you just didnt look hard enough :laugh: ...

Wouldnt even bother yourself with the nonsense than goes on on this forum these days,take it all with a bit fat pinch of salt ... to many gobsh1tes thinking they run this forum ,where in fact its a forum for all ... some just like to act the big i am behind a screen ... :death: :lol:

Anyway enough from me ... laters innit  x


----------



## Enjoy1

Rob68 said:


> Great couple of sessions there Kidda ,especially the one where you found your tri-ceps again .they were there all the time,you just didnt look hard enough :laugh: ...
> 
> Wouldnt even bother yourself with the nonsense than goes on on this forum these days,take it all with a bit fat pinch of salt ... to many gobsh1tes thinking they run this forum ,where in fact its a forum for all ... some just like to act the big i am behind a screen ... :death: :lol:
> 
> Anyway enough from me ... laters innit  x


  I agree.. Them triceps were just like me... Playing hard to get pmsl... But they are here now and they are staying .

I think some people can get carried away with the big ego fights sometime but each to their own and if they want to waste valuable training energy doing so well bash on then.. Erm ya know what I'm trying to say lol.

Laters buzz innit

Xx


----------



## Enjoy1

Morning all...

Trained yesterday but only managed a cardio session early on and didn't get out in the evening ... Too busy watching Braveheart and drinking red wine 

Back on it today.. Just about to haul a55 outa ma bed .. After another Lavazza first 

Xxx


----------



## Rob68

Enjoy1 said:


> Morning all...
> 
> Trained yesterday but only managed a cardio session early on and didn't get out in the evening ... Too busy watching Braveheart and drinking red wine
> 
> Back on it today.. Just about to haul *a55hole* outa ma bed .. After another Lavazza first
> 
> Xxx


Does the bandit know you talk about him like that ? :whistling: ........... :lol: ........ Laters  x


----------



## Enjoy1

Rob68 said:


> Does the bandit know you talk about him like that ? :whistling: ........... :lol: ........ Laters  x


:laugh: Sshhhh!! dont tell him i said so....hes the one bringing the lavazza to me ...... :whistling:

xx


----------



## Enjoy1

Trained last night....

Back:

Nautilus lat pulls started at 40kg 1 x 14 warmup, 60kg 3 x 8,

Seated close grip pulldown 40kg 1 x 10, 45kg 2 x 10,

Seated wide grip pulldown 40kg 3 x 10

Seated low row 50kg 3 x 10

Nice session.

Diet was ok up until evening, and had a cheat meal of steak pie with roast veg and then a M & S chocolate raspberry dessert with Hagen Daas ice cream...bloody yummy......:laugh: but lost my :innocent: crown ...i tell you...eating ice cream....i blame the ice cream bringing bandit...it was there...i had to eat it...:laugh:

Think im training later, and got a pot of chili on the go for after...

:beer: xxx


----------



## Greshie

Coo I've just come across this journal .... will check in every now and again to see your progress, I like people with determination and staying power xx


----------



## Enjoy1

Greshie said:


> Coo I've just come across this journal .... will check in every now and again to see your progress, I like people with determination and staying power xx


Thanks Greshie,

I certainly am a determined little sod....or so i have been told....and as for staying power....well.. :whistling: :bounce:


----------



## Double J

Rob68 said:


> Does the bandit know you talk about him like that ? :whistling: ........... :lol: ........ Laters  x


Lol, I'm fully aware of where I stand in the pecking order in our house :lol:

I'm usually first up in fairness but I had an extra glass of vino to celebrate our 3 point lead in the Premier League :whistling:


----------



## Double J

Enjoy1 said:


> Thanks Greshie,
> 
> I certainly am a determined little sod....or so i have been told....and as for staying power....well.. :whistling: :bounce:


I can confirm the above statement is 100% correct


----------



## Rob68

Double J said:


> Lol, I'm fully aware of where I stand in the pecking order in our house :lol:
> 
> I'm usually first up in fairness but I had an extra glass of vino to celebrate our 3 point lead in the Premier League :whistling:


Oh dear  I bet you were one of many many numptys thinking you had won the league with your 8 point lead last season ... :whistling:

Just to remind you of what happened there  

Enjoy this with your vino :lol: :lol:


----------



## Double J

Rob68 said:


> Oh dear  I bet you were one of many many numptys thinking you had won the league with your 8 point lead last season ... :whistling:
> 
> Just to remind you of what happened there
> 
> Enjoy this with your vino :lol: :lol:


There can only possibly be one response to that............

NEGGED

:whistling: :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Double J said:


> There can only possibly be one response to that............
> 
> NEGGED
> 
> :whistling: :lol:


Now now ... :nono: ....


----------



## Enjoy1

:confused1:Huh.....hohum....football...in my journal.... :whistling: still i guess its something i have to learn to put up with..i know nowt about it...i have to ask what the abbreviations stand for before the scores ......:laugh:

Right back to important things now....training.... 

Yesterday trained twice...am session was:

Triceps -

V-bar pushdown 15 x 3

CGBP 15 x 3

Seated machine pulldown 15 x 4

Double rope pulldown 15 x 3

Double rope overhead extension 15 x 3

Abs -

Hanging leg raises 10 x 3

Swissball crunches 2 x 50

Kneeling crunches 2 x 25

Finished off with 30mins cardio done between x trainer and rowing machine.

Monday evening-

Biceps

Nautilus curls 12.5kg x 10 x 3 each side

T-bar standing cable curl 20kg 1 x 15, 25kg 2 x 15 supersetted with

weighted empty bar 3 x 20

Crouched v-bar curl 15kg 1 x 10, 20kg 2 x 10

Done....

Now for todays session:

am session

Went to do legs and somehow managed to incorporate some back exercised in it?...lol

Lat wide grip pulldown 3 x 10 @ 40kg

Close grip pulldown 3 x 12 @ 30kg

Seated low row 60kg 3 x 10

Leg extensions 30kg 3 x 10

Hamstring extension 30kg 3 x 10

Seated calf raises 20kg 3 x 10

Walking weighted lunges 3 x 20

Hack squat 3 x 10

Abs- weighted russian twists 100 x 2

Thats all im intendin on doing for today, no evening session ...

Diet - been good on low-no carbs after a bit of a carb fest over the weekend...

Im really enjoying my training once more and getting right stuck in.... luuurve it..

Laters folks

 xxx


----------



## Rob68

Its ok kidda your in good company .... the bandit knows nowt about football either,supporting that drivel ... :whistling: ........ :lol:

2 sessions in a day ,thats some going,good on ya ... :thumb:

Great to see you back to your usual self and loving your training again :thumb:

Laters  x


----------



## Double J

Rob68 said:


> Its ok kidda your in good company .... the bandit knows nowt about football either,supporting that drivel ... :whistling: ........ :lol:
> 
> 2 sessions in a day ,thats some going,good on ya ... :thumb:
> 
> Great to see you back to your usual self and loving your training again :thumb:
> 
> Laters  x


cough.....Champions League.......cough :whistling: 

That's my last reference to football in this journal, for two reasons: -

1) I don't want to distract from all of the hard work and effort consistently put in by Enjoy1 :thumb:

2) I'm expecting a heavy defeat for Man U on Sunday :lol:

Whilst in here I think I am long overdue in saying that having seen first hand the effort and dedication put in by Enjoy1 week in week out for several months now it really is all credit to her for so doing 

Her dedication to training and diet genuinely put me to shame on a regular basis :sad:

I genuinely cannot speak highly enough of this girl..... :rockon:


----------



## Rob68

Yep agreed mr .b ,no more on that subject :thumb:

Nice words mate above,obviously you see it first hand but through following this journal for a while ,it comes across the same to us how much effort she puts in and she is definately a credit to her self thats for sure ... we love her just as much as you bud :thumb: ok not that much but you understand 

Just dont let her poison you with salt on porridge thing the weirdo does :lol: :lol:


----------



## Enjoy1

Double J said:


> cough.....Champions League.......cough :whistling:
> 
> That's my last reference to football in this journal, for two reasons: -
> 
> 1) I don't want to distract from all of the hard work and effort consistently put in by Enjoy1 :thumb:
> 
> 2) I'm expecting a heavy defeat for Man U on Sunday :lol:
> 
> Whilst in here I think I am long overdue in saying that having seen first hand the effort and dedication put in by Enjoy1 week in week out for several months now it really is all credit to her for so doing
> 
> Her dedication to training and diet genuinely put me to shame on a regular basis :sad:
> 
> I genuinely cannot speak highly enough of this girl..... :rockon:


 :wub: :wub: Thanks hun....your continued encouragement and support of what i do is much appreciated.... and besides......having a built in ready made spotter is fab..... :thumb:



Rob68 said:


> Yep agreed mr .b ,no more on that subject :thumb:
> 
> Nice words mate above,obviously you see it first hand but through following this journal for a while ,it comes across the same to us how much effort she puts in and she is definately a credit to her self thats for sure ... we love her just as much as you bud :thumb: ok not that much but you understand
> 
> Just dont let her poison you with salt on porridge thing the weirdo does :lol: :lol:


  Aw shucks...im loving the :wub: in here...feels all warm and fuzzy.... same for you Buzz boy.....its great to have you here and long may it continue..

As for the weird porridge thing...its not so weird if yer a Scot im sure...sure beats the southern soft approach to it...wi all the sissy cream and brown sugar and mg: raisins.......big jessies...:laugh:

Luv u too guys...

xxx :wub: laters...


----------



## Enjoy1

Oh lordy...im lagging behind in journal updating again...

so two sessions to write up..

Yesterday (Thu) trained shoulders:

Nautilus shoulder press 20kg 4 x 15

Dumbell press 6kg sets of 15 x 3 inbetween supersetted with

lateral dumbell raises 15 x 3 and

rear delt flyes 15 x 3

Seated behind neck press 20kg 3 x 10

Front delt raises 5kg dumbell only 3 x 10

Ooh that were hard...my arms were almost feeling numb by finishing time....however, still squeezed in

Kneeling ab crunches 3 x 25

Swiss ball crunches 2 x 50

Weighted barbell twists 3 x 50

and finished with 20mins cross trainer...

*Trained Friday am*..

Strapped up the weak knee with the intent that the treadmill was not gona stop me... however, all went a bit Pete after only 12 mins and had to relocate to the cross trainer again...30 mins cross trainer...

Abs- Bosu situp with medicine ball 9kg- 3 x 50

Swiss ball knee throughs with added in press up 3 x 10

Weighted barbell twists 3 x 50

Done ,....well for now as there is a chest session planned for tonight with my training partner.... :thumb:

Bring it on.....

Laters..xxx


----------



## flinty90

have a good session on your chest chick... i know i would (i mean i will) i mean i am going to as im doing chest later too lol xx


----------



## Enjoy1

flinty90 said:


> have a good session on your chest chick... i know i would (i mean i will) i mean i am going to as im doing chest later too lol xx


:laugh: Yeah, thanks hun...i sure will try....my chest can surely do with being worked on....xxx


----------



## Enjoy1

good morning all... What a lovely day. I would love to go running however, tried strapping the knee up yesterday and put my determined 'on a mission' head on and tried to last it out on the treadmill. Bloody 12 mins... Or I coulda been out on the beach front right now jogging along ... 

However, lots of other stuff I could be up to .. Wait a minute ...I could just go out for a walk along the beach front instead... Where's me wooly hat and gloves??

So, back to why I'm actually here... Training..

Trained chest last night:

Incline bench press 30kg 1 x 10, 35kg 3 x 10.

Seated chest press 6 plates 1 x 15, 7 plates 3 x 10.

Extended seated machine flyes 5 plates 1 x 15, 6 plates 2 x 10 and then 5 plates to failure

Seems like a tiny session compared to my mammoth usual stuff but I was running short on time.. And oh yes, I was kinda pooped from earlier...

Don't think I'm training today ...

Diet was fairly good yesterday.. Apart from gagging on my tinned tuna lunch , I'm so sickened off the stuff but there was kinda no other form of good protein around... Tonight being cheat night I've got fish and chips in the freezer.. Well it's a bit of a cheat but not quite chippy standard ..

Have a good day all.

Laters

Xx


----------



## biglbs

Hay,looks nice and well decorated in here,nice little log burner too,think i may sit next to it and see what unfolds,,,,,


----------



## Enjoy1

biglbs said:


> Hay,looks nice and well decorated in here,nice little log burner too,think i may sit next to it and see what unfolds,,,,,
> View attachment 103518


Ah... Hello to you too biggie, nice to have you in...

Cuppa? Or how about a wee hot toddy for that chest of yours? ..

Xx


----------



## biglbs

Enjoy1 said:


> Ah... Hello to you too biggie, nice to have you in...
> 
> Cuppa? Or how about a wee hot toddy for that chest of yours? ..
> 
> Xx


Only if JJ will let ya sit on my lap ,whilst i take a fair while to sample the treasures on offer(his best 50year old malt)

I hear this is correct and a custom ,in many parts of where ever you happen to be..


----------



## Enjoy1

biglbs said:


> Only if JJ will let ya sit on my lap ,whilst i take a fair while to sample the treasures on offer(his best 50year old malt)
> 
> I hear this is correct and a custom ,in many parts of where ever you happen to be..


  I can certainly help you with one of the above... 

I'm still trying to find his hiding place for the malt xx


----------



## biglbs

Enjoy1 said:


> I can certainly help you with one of the above...
> 
> I'm still trying to find his hiding place for the malt xx


----------



## Greshie

Enjoy1 said:


> good morning all... What a lovely day. I would love to go running however, tried strapping the knee up yesterday and put my determined 'on a mission' head on and tried to last it out on the treadmill. Bloody 12 mins... Or I coulda been out on the beach front right now jogging along ...
> 
> However, lots of other stuff I could be up to .. Wait a minute ...I could just go out for a walk along the beach front instead... Where's me wooly hat and gloves??
> 
> So, back to why I'm actually here... Training..
> 
> Trained chest last night:
> 
> Incline bench press 30kg 1 x 10, 35kg 3 x 10.
> 
> Seated chest press 6 plates 1 x 15, 7 plates 3 x 10.
> 
> Extended seated machine flyes 5 plates 1 x 15, 6 plates 2 x 10 and then 5 plates to failure
> 
> Seems like a tiny session compared to my mammoth usual stuff but I was running short on time.. And oh yes, I was kinda pooped from earlier...
> 
> Don't think I'm training today ...
> 
> Diet was fairly good yesterday.. Apart from gagging on my tinned tuna lunch , I'm so sickened off the stuff but there was kinda no other form of good protein around... Tonight being cheat night I've got fish and chips in the freezer.. Well it's a bit of a cheat but not quite chippy standard ..
> 
> Have a good day all.
> 
> Laters
> 
> Xx


I haven't opened a tin of tuna for months and months ... can't look at the stuff anymore!


----------



## Enjoy1

Greshie said:


> I haven't opened a tin of tuna for months and months ... can't look at the stuff anymore!


Tuna and oatcakes was all I ate at lunch for around a year....totally turns my stomach too now...

I dunno maybe tinned salmon is a good alternative  x


----------



## flinty90

hello angel hope your having a good weekend XX


----------



## Enjoy1

flinty90 said:


> hello angel hope your having a good weekend XX


Hey Glo....

Yeah not bad now.. Had a bit of a freak out Friday , but all is calm now...

Hoping you are having an equally superbalucious weekend hun xx


----------



## 25434

Hello Enjoy1...love your new avi...although ya know, ever so slightly sickened and greeen with envy too about it...sigh.....did I ever mention that I have small feet? yup! very petite..and...and...fingers!! small...yup! muscly knuckles..oh yeah babyee....ripped! :blink:


----------



## Enjoy1

Flubs said:


> Hello Enjoy1...love your new avi...although ya know, ever so slightly sickened and greeen with envy too about it...sigh.....did I ever mention that I have small feet? yup! very petite..and...and...fingers!! small...yup! muscly knuckles..oh yeah babyee....ripped! :blink:


  thanks Flubs... Nice of you to say...

Muscly knuckles... Teehee .. Must look great... I've got skinny fingers so you are up on me with that one!!

Nice to see you pop in

Have a good Saturday

Xx


----------



## biglbs

Morning,hope out heads are not


----------



## Enjoy1

biglbs said:


> Morning,hope out heads are not
> 
> View attachment 103587
> View attachment 103588
> View attachment 103589


Morning.. Your little emotes are great.

Heads are fine...hope you are good...

X


----------



## biglbs

:thumbup1:


----------



## Enjoy1

I'm a cancerian I have a hard outer shell and soft as **** in the centre...

However, in the words of the Hulk... Don't make me angry... You wouldn't like it when I'm angry..

Fuelled up and ready...

Bring it on ...

training mantra...


----------



## Leigh

Flubs said:


> Hello Enjoy1...love your new avi...although ya know, ever so slightly sickened and greeen with envy too about it...sigh.....did I ever mention that I have small feet? yup! very petite..and...and...fingers!! small...yup! muscly knuckles..oh yeah babyee....ripped! :blink:


Ha ha yes totally agree - loved the avi (where's it gone now???) but ... erm.... I don't even have small feet ..... or fingers ...... Oh NO!!!!

I'm DOOMED!!!

BTW Good Afternoon Enjoy! Happy Sunday!  xx


----------



## Enjoy1

Leigh L said:


> Ha ha yes totally agree - loved the avi (where's it gone now???) but ... erm.... I don't even have small feet ..... or fingers ...... Oh NO!!!!
> 
> I'm DOOMED!!!
> 
> BTW Good Afternoon Enjoy! Happy Sunday!  xx


Good afternoon Leigh....

No avi for now.. Too much hassle...

Listen , big feet give you a good grip on the world nothing up with that and what we lack in one place we make up in others ... We are all beautiful...in different ways  xx


----------



## flinty90

yes us cancerians are caring creatures, but cross us and your a$$ is gra$$ lol... XX


----------



## 25434

flinty90 said:


> yes us cancerians are caring creatures, but cross us and your a$$ is gra$$ lol... XX


Regretfully my ass practically hits the grass all on it's own accord soooooooo.....:laugh:

Enjoy 1..you look bloopin' fab in every avi you have put up. That is all I'm saying...well, you know, it would be if I was the "I don't do small talk" sorta person...regretfully I do so I just have to tell you that..... :lol: ...kidding....kidding...I won't mess up your journal with inane chatter...I mean, there are sooooooooooooooooo many other to do that in right?..hee heee......I'm a libra myself...so...errmm....a bit fluffy apparently....humph! good job I don't believe in all that stuff...me fluffy?...nae chance....

:blink: don't say it....just don't...let me believe my own little fantasy...hahahaha...


----------



## Enjoy1

Hello people,

Some training to update here...

Trained Monday night- *Back*

Behind neck lat pulldown 40kg 3 x 15

Wide grip pulldown 35kg 1 x 15, 40kg 2 x 15

Reverse close grip pulldown 35kg 1 x 15, 40kg 1 x 15, 45kg 1 x 15

Seated low row 50kg 2 x 15, 55kg 1 x 15

Seated overhead traction 45kg 3 x 12

Trained - Tue am- Legs/Abs/Cardio

Nautilus extension 20kg 3 x 15,

Seated nautilus calf raises 20kg 3 x 10

Olly bar squats managed to add 10kg to this today and 4 x 10. Not a lot of weight i know, however its more about getting the form correct for now..

Weighted step lunges 3 x 20

Hamstring curls 40kg 3 x 10

Abs-

Weighted seated russian twists 3 x 50

Bosu situps with medicine ball 3 x 100

Hanging knee raises 3 x 15

Cardio-

Cross trainer 25mins...

Training again tonight....

Watch this space....

'Dont hate me cause im beautiful'

Laters

xx


----------



## 25434

Herrrooooo...  fab workout...watching and deffo not hating......and yes you are......beautiful that is. (errrmm....can I be arrested for saying that?...I don't love you or anything , that would just be weird).......


----------



## Enjoy1

Flubs said:


> Herrrooooo...  fab workout...watching and deffo not hating......and yes you are......beautiful that is. (errrmm....can I be arrested for saying that?...I don't love you or anything , that would just be weird).......


:laugh: Helloooo and thanks Flubs,

Ya know...im not a show off.,.its just one of my new Mantra's cos im fed up of people judging that have no right to.....you know what i mean....im just having a time of it right now and making myself see things a bit different....

Oh goodness me i rabbiting now...is rabbiting actually the correct word? looks funny written down... :lol:

Anyway, cheers for popping in....

Luvsya

xx


----------



## biglbs

Enjoy1 said:


> :laugh: Helloooo and thanks Flubs,
> 
> Ya know...im not a show off.,.its just one of my new Mantra's cos im fed up of people judging that have no right to.....you know what i mean....im just having a time of it right now and making myself see things a bit different....
> 
> Oh goodness me i rabbiting now...is rabbiting actually the correct word? looks funny written down... :lol:
> 
> Anyway, cheers for popping in....
> 
> Luvsya
> 
> xx


Popped in ta say hi,blimee you two can rabbit,,,!!

Nice session E1 xx,

ps Flubs legs gone again:confused1:

,no E1piccie either,now i am depressed,, some people on this board i would love to nail up......


----------



## Mingster

Show off:whistling:


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> Show off:whistling:


Just this......

Ooh ya wee monkey  xx


----------



## Enjoy1

OOh well how are we all today?

Two lots of training to write up again...

Last night found time and did a Triceps specific session:-

Smith machine cgbp 20kg 1 x 15, 25kg 2 x 10 supersetted with

Machine seated pulldown 35kg 3 x 20

V-bar pushdown 40kg 3 x 15

Double rope pulldown 3 x 15

Double rope overhead extension 20kg 3 x 15

Done....im concentrating still on getting the form correct on these the weight isnt that important for now ., im making slow progress however, it is progression and im fairly happy compared to where i was with tris.

Trained this morning:

Shoulders-

Barbell behind neck press 4 x 10 supersetted with

barbell press 4 x 10

Dumbell lateral raises 8kg 3 x 15

Front delt raises tiny 5kg dumbell however, was struggling to finish 3 x 10

Dumbell rear delt raises 8kg 3 x 10

Smith machine delt raise 10kg 3 x 10

Cardio in the form of rowing machine for 30mins.

Done.

Diet been going great recently and managing okay on low carbs...

yesterday - No breakfast, post w/o maxiraw whey shake 30g,

lunch- 2 whole egg omlette, sugar free jelly and 0%fat greek yoghurt,

Dinner- grilled chicken fillet plain with sprouts

So, no second training session tonight.... and got nice sirloin steak for dinner ..

Laters

xxx


----------



## biglbs

My God,,,,,,how do you do it mate,unreal,,,,Do you find that is enough for keeping your metabolism fired up my lovely?just seems so,,,, mg:

I will have nightmares about that ye know,,,,,,will keep thinkin that is all i am getting for tea,,,,,,


----------



## Enjoy1

biglbs said:


> My God,,,,,,how do you do it mate,unreal,,,,Do you find that is enough for keeping your metabolism fired up my lovely?just seems so,,,, mg:
> 
> I will have nightmares about that ye know,,,,,,will keep thinkin that is all i am getting for tea,,,,,,
> View attachment 103950


No real problems with energy though...always seem to get through my workouts with no problem. Do have a good cheat every now and again which kinda acts like a carb load I suppose but I don't know enough about this kinda stuff....

Just seems to suit my tummy better on low to no carbs .

In the words of crime watch....please don't have nightmares.... Do sleep well... :beer:

Xxx


----------



## biglbs

Enjoy1 said:


> No real problems with energy though...always seem to get through my workouts with no problem. Do have a good cheat every now and again which kinda acts like a carb load I suppose but I don't know enough about this kinda stuff....
> 
> Just seems to suit my tummy better on low to no carbs .
> 
> In the words of crime watch....please don't have nightmares.... Do sleep well... :beer:
> 
> Xxx


Hay if it works and you feel fine ,that is good enough for me beautiful lady xx


----------



## Enjoy1

First session done for today...

Cardio and abs-

Bike 20mins hard

abs-

bosu situps with 9kg med ball 2 x 50

standing weighted waist twist 2 x 50

russian twist with 9kg med ball 2 x 50

then- finished with 20mins cross trainer.

Nice wee session.

Weights tonight so should be chest or bicep session or i could in theory do a back session- last done Monday??

Diet-

2 scrambled eggs with 3 slices of ham

One Atkins low carb bar- snack

and for dinner chicken fillet , broccoli and sprouts.

Will update second session for tonight........

Laters

xxx


----------



## Enjoy1

:cool2:Morning all,

Did indeed train last night but neither chest nor back... 

Trained biceps

Nautilus seated curls 10kg 1 x 15 for warm up, then 12.5kg 3 x 10 each

Preacher e-zbar curls 15kg 3 x 10

close grip body weight chin ups only 3 x 5 but hey they were unassisted..:laugh:

crouched cable curls 30kg 1 x 15, 35kg 2 x 10

standing double cable curls 15kg 3 x 10

done....

training today...

will update later.

Cheers

xxx


----------



## Greshie

Enjoy1 said:


> :cool2:Morning all,
> 
> Did indeed train last night but neither chest nor back...
> 
> Trained biceps
> 
> Nautilus seated curls 10kg 1 x 15 for warm up, then 12.5kg 3 x 10 each
> 
> Preacher e-zbar curls 15kg 3 x 10
> 
> close grip body weight chin ups only 3 x 5 but hey they were unassisted..:laugh:
> 
> crouched cable curls 30kg 1 x 15, 35kg 2 x 10
> 
> standing double cable curls 15kg 3 x 10
> 
> done....
> 
> training today...
> 
> will update later.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> xxx


I trust you are not trying to out gun DJ's guns ? :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Defo smell JJ in there advising guns..


----------



## Enjoy1

Hello all,

yeah @biglbs, JJ indeed advising guns training.....but not too much....see like Greshie suggests...-hes scared im gona ootgun him... :whistling: :laugh:

So

Trained on Saturday cardio only..... cross trainer on interval for 35 mins.

Sunday-

Trained chest-

Smith machine press 30kg 1 x 15, 35kg 2 x 10

Cable crossover 7.5kg 1 x 15, 10kg 2 x 12, 1 x failure

Incline smith press 20kg 1 x 15, 30kg 2 x 10

Pec dec 25kg 1 x 10, 30kg 1 x 10, dropped back to 27.5kg last set 1 x 10

Monday- am

Traned legs-

Seated extension 15kg 3 x 12

Seated calf raises 20kg 3 x 10

Hamstring extension 35kg 3 x 8

Hack squat machine 30kg 1 x 15, 40kg 3 x 15

Standing calf raises 40kg 3 x 8

Abs- seated weighted russian twists 9kg med ball 2 x 50

standing weighted bar russian twists 2 x 50

swiss ball knee pullthrough with press up 2 x 10

ab roller 2 x 10

Thats its for today so far....i think a session tonight might be shoulders or back...

Laters



xxx


----------



## Rob68

So you did cross trainer for 35 mins eh .... think i will have to do 33 mins tomorrow or might even go to 37 :tongue: .... :laugh:

Laters xxx


----------



## Enjoy1

Tuesday evening- Trained Shoulders

Seated machine press 3 x 15

smith machine behind neck press 20kg only 3 x 10

Lateral raise using smith machine 10kg 3 x 10

cable delt raises 3 x 10

Wed am- trained-

Cardio cross trainer 30mins level 6

and 300 sets for abs-

50 crunches with 9kg medicine ball x 2

50 russian twists with 9kg med ball x 2

50 standing waist twists with weighted bar x 2

Not training again tonight....

So catchya laters

xxx


----------



## flinty90

How do you do lateral raise using smith machine chick ?? XX


----------



## Enjoy1

flinty90 said:


> How do you do lateral raise using smith machine chick ?? XX


Jim Stopanni does a great version if you can stop yourself from using your body to lean into it.. cant work out how to share his video of him doing it but if you youtube smith machine lateral raise his comes up....he stands side on and puts his elbow underneath the bar....

alternatively standing face on






I just needed to shake up how i do these and came across these two different methods...what do you think?? any good...

xx


----------



## biglbs

Enjoy1 said:


> Jim Stopanni does a great version if you can stop yourself from using your body to lean into it.. cant work out how to share his video of him doing it but if you youtube smith machine lateral raise his comes up....he stands side on and puts his elbow underneath the bar....
> 
> alternatively standing face on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just needed to shake up how i do these and came across these two different methods...what do you think?? any good...
> 
> xx


Hi beautiful,

the upright row version is fantastic,if you start off doing the movement free weight to fail,then jump on smith with far lower weight for a few strict fail sets,only once every 10 days or so as it is intense.Or just do all sets on it as usual.

Lateral is better on cables Imo ,not good on smith,but great thinking xxxxxxxxxxxxxx and x


----------



## Enjoy1

biglbs said:


> Hi beautiful,
> 
> the upright row version is fantastic,if you start off doing the movement free weight to fail,then jump on smith with far lower weight for a few strict fail sets,only once every 10 days or so as it is intense.Or just do all sets on it as usual.
> 
> Lateral is better on cables Imo ,not good on smith,but great thinking xxxxxxxxxxxxxx and x


Thanks honey will try that out... Dumbell to fail and then really finish them with the smith...

Done and dusted...

Hope your keeping that pecker of yours up and your better real soon.

Xxxx


----------



## biglbs

Some smiths may be too heavy for you though on reflection,if your already failing,they vary 7kg(ok) upto 25kg(not so good),if a problem training partner to assist and do negs and assisted,or smithy first,,,,,amazing what keeps me awake these days xx


----------



## 25434

Morning Enjoy1...noice workout again there....luvit...have a good one missis..x


----------



## Enjoy1

biglbs said:


> Some smiths may be too heavy for you though on reflection,if your already failing,they vary 7kg(ok) upto 25kg(not so good),if a problem training partner to assist and do negs and assisted,or smithy first,,,,,amazing what keeps me awake these days xx


Yeah honey don't know if I could quite manage 25kg if like you say I took the free weights to fsil but I'm sure the other dmith machine weighs next to nothing so should be good to go with a little weight added to that. Xx



Flubs said:


> Morning Enjoy1...noice workout again there....luvit...have a good one missis..x


Cheers Miss F....always good to see you . Hope you are feeling better soon xx


----------



## Enjoy1

hey all... trained today : cardio and abs. ..

Cross trainer 35 mins (or 36 if your reading this and called Rob) :laugh:

Abs: kneeled cable crunch doing 1 whole movement and a partial movement for each rep in effect doubling the reps x 50 x 3

Crunch machine 50 x 3

Think its a rest of weights tonight , too much stuff to do :no:

Laters xxx


----------



## Rob68

Enjoy1 said:


> hey all... trained today : cardio and abs. ..
> 
> Cross trainer 35 mins (or 36 if your reading this and called Rob) :laugh:
> 
> Abs: kneeled cable crunch doing 1 whole movement and a partial movement for each rep in effect doubling the reps x 50 x 3
> 
> Crunch machine 50 x 3
> 
> Think its a rest of weights tonight , too much stuff to do :no:
> 
> Laters xxx


 :lol: :lol: Dont know what you mean :whistling: ...  x


----------



## Tassotti

Merry Christmas girl !

xx


----------



## Rykard

Have a great day :beer:


----------



## Rob68

Best wishes Kidda hope you and the bandit have enjoyed yourself :thumb:

Laters  xxx


----------



## biglbs

Merry christmas you two xx


----------



## Enjoy1

Tassotti said:


> Merry Christmas girl !
> 
> xx





Rykard said:


> Have a great day :beer:





Rob68 said:


> Best wishes Kidda hope you and the bandit have enjoyed yourself :thumb:
> 
> Laters  xxx





biglbs said:


> Merry christmas you two xx


 :thumb: merry Christmas my lovelies .... Hope you have a wonderful time xxx


----------



## 25434

Warmest Wishes and all things good to you and JJ for the coming year...xxxxxxxx


----------



## Enjoy1

Okay... So today it's back on it seriously.

No more eating nonsense .. No more alcoholic beverages , I'm really looking forward to it funny ain't it? You would think I'd be happy eating chocolate and drinking wine but I'm fed up of it!!

I would like a muscle sparing fat burning diet and training programme and I'm in need if a change up in training so if anyone has come across any mind blowing programmes please feel free to let me in on it .

Gym today cannot wait to get in there..

Laters everybody

Xxx


----------



## biglbs

Hi ,you not been doing plenty of cardio?


----------



## Enjoy1

biglbs said:


> Hi ,you not been doing plenty of cardio?


  yeah.... Suppose I have ...of sorts.. Hehe xxx


----------



## biglbs

How is the ol Lobster these days?


----------



## Enjoy1

biglbs said:


> How is the ol Lobster these days?


He's just dandy..... Just had a wonderful few days of him spoiling me over Christmas...

His claws give the most lovely tight squeezes  xxx


----------



## 25434

Enjoy1 said:


> He's just dandy..... Just had a wonderful few days of him spoiling me over Christmas...
> 
> His claws give the most lovely tight squeezes  xxx


awwweeeee...I berluddie luv him too...err...hummm...cough....errr not really of course...I'm just so happy for you both...sigh.......


----------



## 25434

errrrmm...should I poke myself in the eyes? or save it until/if we ever meet? don't mind which one...really I don't...you choose...


----------



## Enjoy1

Flubs said:


> errrrmm...should I poke myself in the eyes? or save it until/if we ever meet? don't mind which one...really I don't...you choose...


  seeing as you been a very sick girlie, I could maybe allow one little lobster swueeze...

Although it might make you feel worse for the sore ribs lol xx


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all

Trained yesterday....back..

Seated low row 40kg warm up for 12 reps then

60kg 2 x 10

Close grip pulldowns 35kg 3 x 10

Lat pulldown behind neck 35kg 3 x 10

Bent over cable rows 45kg 3 x 10

Assisted wide grip pull ups 3 x 10

Absolutely done in after this....omg.....thats what happens when you take a whole week off...

Training tomorrow tho....cant wait to get in there...

Laters...xxx


----------



## flinty90

Happy new year babe. hope you and yours have a great 2013 X


----------



## Enjoy1

flinty90 said:


> Happy new year babe. hope you and yours have a great 2013 X


Thank you my darlin.... And wishing you all the best for 2013

Beeg squeezy hugs

Xxx


----------



## Rykard

have a great new year


----------



## Rob68

Rykard said:


> have a great new year


x2 :thumbup1:

Wonder if i will have to buy a new suit this year :whistling:

Laters Kidda  x


----------



## Enjoy1

Rob68 said:


> x2 :thumbup1:
> 
> Wonder if i will have to buy a new suit this year :whistling:
> 
> Laters Kidda  x


  ya going sumwhere nice like??

Xxx


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all

Trained yesterday got stuck in to the cardio and managed 90 mins but split between rowing machine/bike/cross trainer and it didn't feel so hard going.

Inbetween cardio managed 500 reps for abs.

Evening training biceps and a bit of traps .

Biceps nautilus curls 10kg x 10 x 1 then 12.5 x 8 x 2

Crouched cable curls 15kg x 8 x 3

Double rope curls 12.5kg x 10x 3

Standing double cable curls 7.5kg x 10 x 4

Rear cable shrugs 20kg x 12 x 4

I'm doing the morning sessions of cardio fasted, is this a good idea?

Training this morning just getting a coffee down then off I go.

Laters xx


----------



## Greshie

500 reps for abs ....... I feel exhausted just thinking about that !


----------



## Enjoy1

Hello all,

Just updating yesterdays and todays training...

Cardio and abs yesterday morning fasted...

90 mins as before split 3 ways rower/bike/xtrainer

and only 300 reps for abs... :sad:

Trained today- Friday

Chest

Seated natilus press 25kg 3 x 10

pec dec 25kg 3 x 10

cable bench flyes 6.25kg each side 3 x 10

standing cable crossover 7.5kg 3 x 10

Done for today...diet is getting back on track after all the pigging out over the holidays ....

breakfast- porridge (water and salt) coffee

Lunch- banana and protein shake

Snack- caramel snack a jacks..

Dinner- planned - sirloin steak and roasted veg..

Hoping to get in some cardio over the weekend....

Laters

xxx


----------



## Enjoy1

Hello all

Trained yesterday

Am fasted cardio for 45 mins between rowing machine/cross trainer

abs - bosu situps with 9kg med ball 2 x 50

weighted waist twists 2 x 50

declined sit ups 2 x 50

PM- weights session trained shoulders

Dumbell press 8kg 3 x 10

Dumbell side lat raise strict single arm 8kg 1 x 10, 6 kg 2 x 10

Rear delt standing dumbell flyes 8kg 3 x 10

Dumbell front raises 4.5kg 3 x 10

Done.

Diet been good today, even resisted the lure of a chinese chicken curry as the aroma wafted past me....ooohhh...

No breakfast

Post cardio 2 egg omlette with mushrooms

0% greek yoghurt with banana and honey

Dinner- sweet potato mashed and vegetarian sausages

Snack- sweet chili chicken breast pieces and 3 oatcakes.

Might be training early today as it looks like i wont be able to go tonight.

Laters

xxx


----------



## biglbs

Another nice session under your incredibly tiny belt mate,nice one,who had the curry,,,,,,the rotter! xx


----------



## Enjoy1

biglbs said:


> Another nice session under your incredibly tiny belt mate,nice one,who had the curry,,,,,,the rotter! xx


:laugh:Hey big guy, thanks......and i bet you dont need all 3 guesses of the curry wafter.... :whistling: :wub: xxx


----------



## biglbs

His is so naughty!


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all,

Updating journal from Monday training session- legs

Extensions 20kg 4 x 10

Seated calf raises 20kg 4 x 10

Squat (hack squat almost) machine 40kg 4 x 10

Standing calf raises 40kg 4 x 8

Stepped weighted lunges 4 x 20

Trained Tue evening- Triceps only

Body weight dips 1 x 10, 1 x 8, 1 x 6

Vbar pushdown 40kg 3 x 10

cable kickbacks 15kg 3 x 10 each side

Overhead extensions 20kg 4 x 10

Trained this morning-

cardio and abs

25 mins rowing machine

20mins of HiiT on bike 1/1

bosu situps with 9kg med ball 3 x 50

Seated ab crunch machine 3 x 50

Training again tonight - weight session - not sure bodypart...will update later.

Diet been okay, however a bit disappointed that ive not even dropped a pound since christmas despite the extra cardio....doing something wrong and ive yet to figure it out..

:thumb:

Laters

xxx


----------



## Mingster

No slacking off there princess lol...


----------



## 25434

Hello there, great sessions there...I think I've got delt envy...lol.....


----------



## Enjoy1

:thumb: hey all

Not posted for a couple of days but I can assure you I've been hard at it as usual :laugh:

Hitting cardio still five times a week been doing a minimum of 45 mins each time and returning in the evening for a weights session.

Saturday was weights only and a good hard back session .....one of my favourites.

Started with wide grip pull ups 3 x 10

Seated nautilus low row 60kg 3 x 10

Cable rows 50kg 3 x 10

Behind neck lat pulls 35 kg 3 x 10

Single arm dumbbell rows 15.5kg 3 x 10

Really loved this session and ate tonnes afterwards ... Always a sign I've worked myself 

Today rest day ... Not the best of starts a I was a bit ill....however totally back to normal now and can't wait to get stuck in to another session tomorrow morning.

Laters xx


----------



## Enjoy1

hey all,

Didnt train last night... :whistling: well, had a rest day and followed the day with a lovely curry from the local takeaway which is annoyingly only 5 mins away from the house....so i gave into temptation..and had a lovely chicken pasanda and almost 3/4 of a garlic nan bread :cursing:

So off i went this morning...fasted ..... and pictured that lovely curry just sitting in place of where my tummy is and omg.., it really worked ...:laugh: i flew this morning...blasted on the rowing machine and the cross trainer and the abs work was the best.....

I did have a brilliant session all fuelled by last nights curry....in more ways than one! :thumb:

None of that tonight though....sirloin steak and chicken for tea tonight....after a weights session .....got to fit into that bikini... :tongue:

Laters

xxx


----------



## biglbs

Sounds awsome all round my dear


----------



## Enjoy1

hey all,

Updating from Friday.... Rubbish weather so didn't get out to do any cardio , however trained in the evening shoulders.

Was in a different gym so slightly off the normal for me but loved it..

Barbell behind neck press 3 x 15

Barbell front delt raises 3 x 15

Seated machine shoulder press 4 x 10

Seated lateral raises 4 x 10 each side

Machine rear delts 4 x 10

Dumbell press 2 x 10

Shoulders fried... Yeah ....

And as an added bonus may have spotted the local top strongman.. 

Loved it

Laters xxx


----------



## Enjoy1

Oh, behind on the journal updates again...

So limited time Sunday night however, squeezed a wee tricep session in just before closing time...

Seated nautilus pressdown 3 x 10 @ 50kg

V-bar pushdown 1 x 15, 2 x 10

close grip bench press 3 x 10 supersetted with

seated tricep extension 3 x 10

Monday - back

Row seated 40kg 3 x 10

Overhead traction 40kg 1 x 15, 45kg 2 x 10

Close grip pulldown 35kg 1 x 15, 40kg 2 x 10

Wide grip pulldown 40kg 3 x 10

Seated low row 50kg 4 x 10

Tuesday am- cardio and abs

20mins rowing machine

25mins cross trainer

abs- bosu oblique medicine ball situps 3 x 50

russian twist with 9kg med ball 3 x 50

Standing weighted bar waist twists 3 x 50

total abs seated machine crunches 3 x 50

Diet is just plodding along nicely, nothing too hard cutting at the moment....as im training usually x 2 a day and get too tired if i cut out too much so a typical day is like today -

No breakfast- cardio training

home from gym and had a pack of M & S Chicken kebabs around 25g of protein in them i think

snacks- a banana, and a few brazil nuts

dinner- baked chicken fillet with brussel sprouts

Most days along a similar line...

Laters

xxx :thumbup1:


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all,

Trained last night...biceps only

Standing cable curls 20kg 3 x 10

preacher e-zbar curls 20kg 3 x 10

Double rope hammer curls 3 x 10 supersetted with

double bicep cable curls 3 x 10

Bi's fried and felt pretty good........afterward went for a cheeky wee sunbed just to top up....

All in all not a bad session- short but sweet...

Diet staying on the straight and narrow kind of ...unless you count the fact that i havent cut out alcohol from my diet ....yet....and am currently enjoying a couple of glasses of red wine...all for the antioxidant effects you understand.... :whistling:

Laters

xxx


----------



## Mingster

Plonky


----------



## biglbs

It was one in the straight!


----------



## Enjoy1

biglbs said:


> It was one in the straight!


One and a half ..... But who's counting... Lol

 xx


----------



## Enjoy1

:thumb: :bounce: :bounce:

Trained earlier,

omg did i have a whole load of fun....punching  out of a couple of bags....

Didnt know it could be this good...im buzzin still..

Whole lot of cardio done and my arms ache from knuckles to back...

Cannot wait to do it all over again...its just for fun and a bit of a change up is all....


----------



## Greshie

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> Trained earlier,
> 
> omg did i have a whole load of fun....punching  out of a couple of bags....
> 
> Didnt know it could be this good...im buzzin still..
> 
> Whole lot of cardio done and my arms ache from knuckles to back...
> 
> Cannot wait to do it all over again...its just for fun and a bit of a change up is all....
> 
> View attachment 109019


DJ's gone a funny shape.................... :laugh:


----------



## Enjoy1

Greshie said:


> DJ's gone a funny shape.................... :laugh:


:laugh: And only to get in a worse shape once i learn to punch with any force.

xx


----------



## Double J

Greshie said:


> DJ's gone a funny shape.................... :laugh:


There was a highly skilled local heavyweight prospect there too;


----------



## biglbs

Come at me sisss x


----------



## 25434

Hee hee....that was a good read enjoy1....and great pics too.....I luv doing the boxing stuff myself, great fun, but more of a flailer myself...:laugh:...take care missis...hugs to JJ...and you natch....x


----------



## flinty90

Morning flo jo hope your very well babe, just off to gym myself but promise i will catch up in a bit with your goings on lol . have a good day xxx


----------



## Enjoy1

biglbs said:


> View attachment 109046
> 
> 
> Come at me sisss x


Oh dear if you seen the determination on the face and I couldn't punch a hole in a paper bag... Great fun trying though... Xxx



flinty90 said:


> Morning flo jo hope your very well babe, just off to gym myself but promise i will catch up in a bit with your goings on lol . have a good day xxx


Ah, there you are my lovely... Nice to see you again and hope you had a great session this morning.... flo jo :laugh: love it.... Need to have a catch up soon ... Xxx


----------



## biglbs

Grrrrr,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Enjoy1

Sunday evening-

Managed cardio and a bit of weights in the form of bag work again...totally loving this ....

A few shots learned and coupled now with the kicks integrated...its kickass cardio..

Inbetween bag work...

Stepped lunges with 20kg barbell for 3 x 10 each side...

Hanging leg raises past parallel 3 x 10

Med ball ab work

Back training tonight again i think its back tonight but tbh my whole upper body aches from the bag work! im sure i will manage though once warmed up.

Had a bit of a hold back last night, for the first time in a while i took some pre-workout creatine mono....the tummy cramps just put a bit of a dampener on the training session, im not doing that again ....ive heard that it may be because it wasnt dissolved properly and to try cee or kre-alkalyn?? gona give it a miss in the mono form anyhow...

Will update after tonights session...

Laters

xxx


----------



## Enjoy1

hey all

trained monday - back

behind neck pulldown 3 x 10

close grip pulldown 3 x 10

reverse grip pulldown 3 x 10

seated low row 3 x 10

overhead traction pulldown 3 x 10

trained Tuesday am - fasted cardio crosstrainer 30mins and 500 reps for abs

Tues pm trained triceps and traps

v-bar pushdown 3 x 10

cable kickbacks 3 x 10

cgbp 3 x 10

overhead extension 3 x 10

facepull double rope 4 x 12

behind back cable shrugs 4 x 12

Trained today am-

fasted cardio 30mins crosstrainer

ab crunch machine 5 x 50

shoulder press 3 x 10

standing lat cable raises 3 x 10 each side

seated delt raises 3 x 10 each side

phew.....

seems like a lot...but just because i hadnt updated since Sunday.... :laugh:

diet today -

2 boiled eggs with 2 oatcakes,

snack- walkers french fries

dinner- home made chilli extra lean steak mince....

Laters

xxx


----------



## biglbs

I had chilli today nomnom,,,,,,,try mixing some boiled egg whites in to mix proteins a bit,realy nice too,love to you both and big kiss to you(you know a bit longer than we should,,,,shhhhh don't tell the big man or we are chips....mmm chips taste good too).


----------



## Enjoy1

biglbs said:


> I had chilli today nomnom,,,,,,,try mixing some boiled egg whites in to mix proteins a bit,realy nice too,love to you both and big kiss to you(you know a bit longer than we should,,,,shhhhh don't tell the big man or we are chips....mmm chips taste good too).


:laugh: Thanks for that smooch....lovely (i wont tell if you dont) :whistling: 

Boiled egg whites in chilli,now i wouldnt ever have thought that one up....sounds braw on the added protein front too....

squeezy one....

xxx


----------



## Enjoy1

:thumb :Evening ,

Got a couple of days to update so i will try and remember some of it..

Thu Trained legs...

leg extension 3 x 10

seated calf raises 3 x 10

nautilus press 3 x 15

squats 50kg 4 x 10

standing calf raises 3 x 10

seated leg press 3 x 10

ab crunch machine 4 x 50

Friday - shoulders

seated press machine 35kg 3 x 12

smith behind neck press 25kg 3x 10

rear delt cables 3x 10 each side

lateral raises 3 x 10 each side

Today-

cardio in the form of bag work again.... for 50 mins..still love battering the  out of that bag.., added in a few kicking moves to the bag for good measure ...just to make sure i had killed it properly...:laugh:

abs bosu crunches 2 x 50 with med ball

hanging knee raises 3 x 10

done.

diet been ok- had sissy porridge in the form of a sachet of raspberry porridge with sunflower seeds, was ok but cant beat the usual salty yumminess i have,

lunch had grilled chicken sausages x 3 and i had a sneaky bag of pickled onion crisps... :whistling:

dinner is on in the form of sweet potato, rib eye steak and chicken goujons...

mmm

oh yeah and also a wee glass of red wine on the go.....it is Saturday...

have a good night all

laters..

xx


----------



## flinty90

your a fcukin machine chick.. and your results dont half show from the effort you make ..

inspiring stuff babe xx


----------



## Enjoy1

flinty90 said:


> your a fcukin machine chick.. and your results dont half show from the effort you make ..
> 
> inspiring stuff babe xx


Aw thanks hun, always great to see you pop in...reminds me..

ive not been in your new journal ....yet..must pop in and see what you been up to.. 

xxx


----------



## flinty90

Enjoy1 said:


> Aw thanks hun, always great to see you pop in...reminds me..
> 
> ive not been in your new journal ....yet..must pop in and see what you been up to..
> 
> xxx


thats would be great , i would love to have you

in my journal i mean hahaha XX


----------



## biglbs

XXX Hi,sexy,

well done on all that training,

What you two upto tomoz~/?

Have a great night(what is left)i amxx


----------



## Enjoy1

biglbs said:


> XXX Hi,sexy,
> 
> well done on all that training,
> 
> What you two upto tomoz~/?
> 
> Have a great night(what is left)i amxx


  xxx thanks my darlin... Planning a relaxed day.. JJ has a bit of work to do but shouldn't take all day. Training around 6ish tonight, bag work and a bit extra weights.

Might wrap up and walk the shore front ... But I get sooo cold so quick I have to have four layers on and look like a sumo 

Hope you have a nice Sunday

Xxx


----------



## biglbs

Enjoy1 said:


> xxx thanks my darlin... Planning a relaxed day.. JJ has a bit of work to do but shouldn't take all day. Training around 6ish tonight, bag work and a bit extra weights.
> 
> Might wrap up and walk the shore front ... But I get sooo cold so quick I have to have four layers on and look like a sumo
> 
> Hope you have a nice Sunday
> 
> Xxx


Mind you do not blow away my we Scottish lassxx


----------



## Enjoy1

Happy monday everyone,

Had a relaxing Sunday .....and had a rest day....  mainly because i had an afternoon nap and slept in for the gym... :whistling:

Never mind, im sure it would have done no harm.....makes my muscles grow - all that sleep, so by all accounts i should look like Jay by now...:laugh:

Trained fasted this morning- cardio for 30mins cross trainer

and 400 reps for abs..

Should be training again tonight...with my hard pushing partner... i love it.....

Diet today-

2 scrambled eggs, 2 oatcakes,

banana, 0% greek yoghurt with a squidge of honey,

pack of baked stars - snack,

chicken fillets and veg for dinner planned.

Will update again after tonights session.

Im thinking im badly in need of a shake up of my training, feel like im a bit stuck in a rut... :sleeping: if anyone has a good programme i could get a link to, id love to give it a go.....and will gladly do the proper new journal write up for it...

:beer: laters

xxx


----------



## biglbs

400 reps!!!I have not done that in my whole life,mind you if you ever need a spotter:thumb:xx


----------



## Mingster

HaHa.

Princess, I doubt there is a programme in existence that has enough volume to keep you happy


----------



## Enjoy1

biglbs said:


> 400 reps!!!I have not done that in my whole life,mind you if you ever need a spotter:thumb:xx


  When i reach the point that ive got a mini muffin top......that number of reps is still not enough....  if your ever in the area, feel free to join in with me....xxx



Mingster said:


> HaHa.
> 
> Princess, I doubt there is a programme in existence that has enough volume to keep you happy


 :thumb: Still as daft as a brush in the gym ma wee monkey.....and most days im at it twice a day...:laugh:xxx


----------



## Enjoy1

Trained Monday night biceps only ..

Nautilus curl 12.5kg 3 x 10 each side

double rope hammer curl 3 x 15

standing double cable curl 3 x 12

preacher dumbell curl 10kg 3 x 10 each side.

Tuesday- cardio, abs and shoulders

15 mins warm up on cross trainer

shoulder dumbell press 8kg 3 x 10 each

dumbell lateral raises 4 x 10

dumbell delt raises to front 3 x 10

dumbell standing rear delt raises 3 x 10

and inbetween had to listen to an explanation for 10mins as to why the guy training next to me was only using girly 6kg dumbells to train with.....so what?? just didnt want to be outdone by a girl is all.....:laugh:

total abdominal crunch machine 4 x 50

hanging knee raises over parallel 4 x 12

to finish 30 mins on treadmill, tried to do the running thing but knee was still niggling to dropped back to 7kph and 2.5% gradient walking for the rest of the time...still managed to get a fair heat on...

Wed- legs and cardio

Nautilus leg extension 20kg 3 x 8

seated calf raises 25kg 3 x 10

nautilus leg press 3 x 12

squats using hack squat kinda machine 50kg 3 x 10

standing calf raises 40kg 3 x 10

ab crunch machine 4 x 15

russian med ball twists 2 x 50

and to finish 30 mins on treadmill same as yesterday.

Done... at least until i do weights tonight... 

laters xxx


----------



## biglbs

Just biceps on monday,i wonder if you had a partner for that one,only i know a fella that likes just arms workouts on here:thumb:

Well done on all of it as usual,you're amazing ,,,,no muffin tops around your way,that has to be true!


----------



## 25434

ullooooo....I'm still trying to compute the "400abs" things......that's 4....0...0? all pushed together like this?...400...?

oh myeeeeeee.....sigh...and I thought doing 3 sets of 15 was top notch...pft....

Oi Oi missis...beeeeeeeeg hugs to ya...x and the JJ....x little one for him natch....errmm?..can I say that without being arrested?..hahahaha....


----------



## 25434

Oh...and muffin tops? I'm currently in charge of about 5....bugger.....:laugh:


----------



## Enjoy1

biglbs said:


> Just biceps on monday,i wonder if you had a partner for that one,only i know a fella that likes just arms workouts on here:thumb:
> 
> Well done on all of it as usual,you're amazing ,,,,no muffin tops around your way,that has to be true!


Thanks lovely, and yeah... My training partner was present...I gotta go with him ya see, keep him right lol xxx



Flubs said:


> Oh...and muffin tops? I'm currently in charge of about 5....bugger.....:laugh:


P

It's like this, if we didn't have these wee imperfections...what would we be training for....yay bring on the muffin tops lol xxx


----------



## Enjoy1

evening all,

Trained chest today,

Seated chest press 42.5kg 3 sets of 10

Incline bench press 25kg 3 sets of 10

Cable flyes 3 sets of 10

Cable crossover 3 sets of 10

Done..

Diet been okay suppose,

Managed to down a shake post workout, which I've been finding difficult to stomach recently so I'd been avoiding them,

Lunch was two oatcakes some slices of ham and a spoon of pickles,

Dinner is chicken fillets and lime coriander basmati rice

Hoping to sneak a wee glass of the red stuff...no not ketchup..lol

Lazy evening planned..

Laters xxx


----------



## Rob68

Enjoy1 said:


> evening all,
> 
> Trained chest today,
> 
> Seated chest press 42.5kg 3 sets of 10
> 
> Incline bench press 25kg 3 sets of 10
> 
> Cable flyes 3 sets of 10
> 
> Cable crossover 3 sets of 10
> 
> Done..
> 
> Diet been okay suppose,
> 
> Managed to down a shake post workout, which I've been finding difficult to stomach recently so I'd been avoiding them,
> 
> Lunch was two oatcakes some slices of ham and a spoon of pickles,
> 
> Dinner is chicken fillets and lime coriander basmati rice
> 
> Hoping to sneak a wee glass of the red stuff...no not ketchup..lol
> 
> *Lazy evening planned..*
> 
> Laters xxx


Enjoy 

Laters  x


----------



## Enjoy1

Hello all,

Update due....

Nothing earth shattering to report....

So far this weeks training looking like this-

Monday -

cardio 40mins treadmill , mostly at quite a brisk walking pace 7.0kph and 3%gradient, had a wee breakout and managed 2 x 3 minute sprints within that time but unfortunately for me the knee wouldnt let me do anymore running after that.

Ab crunches on bosu with med ball and standing weighted bar twists x 300 reps

Tuesday-

Treadmill as above but no sprints incoporated,

ab crunch machine 4 x 50

fitted in a light shoulder session as well..

smith behind neck press 4 x 12

seated dumbell press 4 x 10

seated lateral dumbell raises 4 x 12

front delt raises 4 x 10

standing rear delt flyes 3 x 10

Diet yesterday and today been okay.

Fasted cardio am then

protein shake,

lunch- 1/2 can tuna steak and 3 oatcakes

dinner planned- chicken fillets and green beans

No snacks.....its a miracle...!! but the day is still young....:laugh:

Hoping to grab time for a wee sunbed session tonight and probably a weight session training biceps/triceps... :thumbup1:

Laters xxx


----------



## Enjoy1

Tuesday evening- trained biceps ....

Seated nautilus curl 3 x 10 @ 12.5kg each side

Standing single cable curl 20kg 3 x 10

supersetted with e-z bar curls 3 x 20

close grip pullups body weight only - poor effort 2 sets of 6 and 1 set of 10....definite room for improvement.

standing double bicep cable curls 2 x 10 @ 15kg and 1 x 10 @ 20kg.

Done.

Training later on today...

Laters

xxx


----------



## biglbs

Enjoy1 said:


> Tuesday evening- trained biceps ....
> 
> Seated nautilus curl 3 x 10 @ 12.5kg each side
> 
> Standing single cable curl 20kg 3 x 10
> 
> supersetted with e-z bar curls 3 x 20
> 
> close grip pullups body weight only - poor effort 2 sets of 6 and 1 set of 10....definite room for improvement.
> 
> standing double bicep cable curls 2 x 10 @ 15kg and 1 x 10 @ 20kg.
> 
> Done.
> 
> Training later on today...
> 
> Laters
> 
> xxx


Snuck out for a min,to see what your upto???

Training well i see at the moment!

I am going soon,gonna carb up in a bit.......crunchy nut i think!

You gonna have to get down here over summer:thumb:

I wanna get you both sloshed!


----------



## Enjoy1

biglbs said:


> Snuck out for a min,to see what your upto???
> 
> Training well i see at the moment!
> 
> I am going soon,gonna carb up in a bit.......crunchy nut i think!
> 
> You gonna have to get down here over summer:thumb:
> 
> I wanna get you both sloshed!


  Im actually 'working' at the moment.....lol.... just dont tell u know who im skiving off in here... :rolleye: or he might:death: lol

Just had lunch maself....chicken and wild rice.... ooh lovely with a bit of heinz barbecue sauce...

I know we would have such a chuckle....if im wooley sober,......just wait till ave ad a couple...:laugh:

xxx


----------



## biglbs

Enjoy1 said:


> Im actually 'working' at the moment.....lol.... just dont tell u know who im skiving off in here... :rolleye: or he might:death: lol
> 
> Just had lunch maself....chicken and wild rice.... ooh lovely with a bit of heinz barbecue sauce...
> 
> I know we would have such a chuckle....if im wooley sober,......just wait till ave ad a couple...:laugh:
> 
> xxx


I think he will know now,do you work together now? Pm if need!?x


----------



## flinty90

ENJOY ENJOY ENJOY .. your a bit of a secret gainer you are arent ya lol.. you never come on here giving it large ones, or blowing your own trumpet. but you get the results, you get better and better without shouting about it, very dark horse style if you ask me.. fcukin fantastic work all the time and you have anice sounding balance to your life aswell chick..

Really happy for you babe and hope you continue to do really well..

Something really good seems to be working for you and i like it XX


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> ENJOY ENJOY ENJOY .. your a bit of a secret gainer you are arent ya lol.. you never come on here giving it large ones, or blowing your own trumpet. but you get the results, you get better and better without shouting about it, very dark horse style if you ask me.. fcukin fantastic work all the time and you have anice sounding balance to your life aswell chick..
> 
> Really happy for you babe and hope you continue to do really well..
> 
> Something really good seems to be working for you and i like it XX


One of the happy people ,it is infectious,never a bad word from this Angel mate,The big armed guy is just the same,a lovely couple!


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> One of the happy people ,it is infectious,never a bad word from this Angel mate,The big armed guy is just the same,a lovely couple!


she knows how much i admire her bro only to well

Flo jo is great XX

never really spoken to double J but if he had the sense to choose Jo he cant be fcukin bad bro X


----------



## Enjoy1

biglbs said:


> One of the happy people ,it is infectious,never a bad word from this Angel mate,The big armed guy is just the same,a lovely couple!


 :blush: Aw thanks big guy, thats such a lovely thing to say....so nice to count you as one of my mates .... love and big hugs .. xxx



flinty90 said:


> she knows how much i admire her bro only to well
> 
> Flo jo is great XX
> 
> never really spoken to double J but if he had the sense to choose Jo he cant be fcukin bad bro X


  Cheers my dear, i feel exactly the same about you...and you know it....never let me down with your support and wise words.... its very much appreciated...and i hope you are gona keep poppin in here to keep me on the staight and narrow... :thumb :xxx


----------



## Enjoy1

Evening all ,

A few days of rest and a wee valentines treat away from it all.....thanks to Double J... :wub:

Back and trained yesterday, only cardio and abs....

Treadmill - ive managed to squeeze up to 3 x 3 minute sprints before the knee gave in.....and that was with a fair bit of strapping to support it....ive no idea what happened to it in the first place but its seriously starting to p me right off cos i cant do running., and i know how good the running worked for me last time in the fat burning stakes...so.... :cursing: blinking knee.....

Sunday...trained again cardio, abs and some punchbag work. Treadmilll same as yesterday only 3 x 3 minute sprints however, did manage to get up to 7.5mph which is no bad for a burd wi a dodgy kneecap.... :thumb: ab work consisted of russian med ball twists 3 x 50, mountain climber 3 sets of 10 to each side, 3 x 10 hanging hip thrusts, planking..... and around 20 mins work on the punchbag....oo eck that fair gets me buzzin every single time... 

Diet was great up till dinner time with only a bowl of porridge all day until post training then its all gone a bit pear shaped....:laugh:

Post workout 1/2 scoop of whey protein mixed with 1 scoop of casein in a shake,

stir fry chicken in evoo with mix veg and egg noodles,

one LARGE glass of red wine and a packet of baked walkers crisps... :whistling:

Oh dear... and i was doing so well too...

On another note, answering i suppose a bit of @flinty90 in as much as the gains front....well yes i suppose i must have gained something ....was having a good old clean out of my wardrobe today and tried on some wee size jeans (size 6) that fitted when i was at my skinniest ....and voila....i can get them on and get them all buttoned....wahey......that is once i manage to haul them over my calves....thats where the gains are noticeable..never had muscular calves before..... :thumbup1: .... Luve it...


----------



## flinty90

awesome when that happens babe. im doing mine the opposite way and trying to grow into my 46 inch waist jeans i used to wear pmsl....

oh and pins wow.. love it xx


----------



## 25434

flinty90 said:


> ENJOY ENJOY ENJOY .. your a bit of a secret gainer you are arent ya lol.. you never come on here giving it large ones, or blowing your own trumpet. but you get the results, you get better and better without shouting about it, very dark horse style if you ask me.. fcukin fantastic work all the time and you have anice sounding balance to your life aswell chick..
> 
> Really happy for you babe and hope you continue to do really well..
> 
> Something really good seems to be working for you and i like it XX


Well now, I really could not have put it better than that in any way......so times that by 4 from me.....

Have a great week Enjoy1....I have always thought you looked fabberluss....sigh...bugger and foookit!  xx and a little one for JJ x


----------



## 25434

Enjoy1 said:


> View attachment 111338
> Evening all ,
> 
> On another note, answering i suppose a bit of @flinty90 in as much as the gains front....well yes i suppose i must have gained something ....was having a good old clean out of my wardrobe today and tried on some wee size jeans (size 6) that fitted when i was at my skinniest ....and voila....i can get them on and get them all buttoned....wahey......that is once i manage to haul them over my calves....thats where the gains are noticeable..never had muscular calves before..... :thumbup1: .... Luve it...


Oh lawwwwd! I.....I............suddenly feel like a shire horse confronted by my little pony....hahaha....you must be the size of one of my legs?...lol.....by the way, gorgeous calves there....noice one.... :clap:


----------



## Enjoy1

flinty90 said:


> awesome when that happens babe. im doing mine the opposite way and trying to grow into my 46 inch waist jeans i used to wear pmsl....
> 
> oh and pins wow.. love it xx


:laugh: at the 46inch waist........cant imagine what that would look like......i think i would fit into one leg of them jeans.......:tongue:xxx



Flubs said:


> Oh lawwwwd! I.....I............suddenly feel like a shire horse confronted by my little pony....hahaha....you must be the size of one of my legs?...lol.....by the way, gorgeous calves there....noice one.... :clap:


 :lol: Haha....MLP.......hmm maybe that should my new monicker....i like it.....and ive caught sight of them pins of yours Flubs, (when your pic went up for a fleeting moment) and theyre awesome.... :thumbup1: lots of hard work gone in and it shows...xxx


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all,

Trained this morning,

cardio and abs... treadmill 30 mins with 3 sprints incoporated the remainder at 4%gradient and 7.5kph walk....still managed to get the HR up to 160bpm at one point so im  that i would be in some kinda fat burning territory.

Abs bosu situps with med ball 2 x 50

russian twists on floor with med ball 2 x 50

standing weighted bar twist 2 x 50

Weight training tonight....back... i love training back... :thumbup1:

Diet today....

Porridge with water and added a 1/2 tsp cinammon

3 oatcakes with 100g low fat cottage cheese

fage 0% greek yoghurt with banana and 1tsp honey

Sirloin steak and broccoli for tea... :thumb:

Laters....xxx


----------



## Mingster

Good work princess

I always worry you don't eat enough lol. All sounds well in your world so here's to lots more of the same:thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

As Ming says your food often looks so little,that is good eating right there,is the cinammon helping keep energy levels and blood sugar more constant?For me i do not seem to have any low blood sugar 'dips',also it dropped my fasting glucose .4 (at least it appears to be that,along with fish oil).

Keep it up bubble xxx


----------



## Greshie

biglbs said:


> As Ming says your food often looks so little,that is good eating right there,is the cinammon helping keep energy levels and blood sugar more constant?For me i do not seem to have any low blood sugar 'dips',also it dropped my fasting glucose .4 (at least it appears to be that,along with fish oil).
> 
> Keep it up bubble xxx


Oh is cinnamon supposed to regulate blood sugar levels ?


----------



## biglbs

Greshie said:


> Oh is cinnamon supposed to regulate blood sugar levels ?


It is said to be used in third world countries to treat diabetes,google it,very interesting mate.


----------



## Greshie

biglbs said:


> It is said to be used in third world countries to treat diabetes,google it,very interesting mate.


Will do!


----------



## Mingster

I add a bit of cinnamon to all sorts of things. Good stuff imo.


----------



## biglbs

Mingster said:


> I add a bit of cinnamon to all sorts of things. Good stuff imo.


Very nice in coffee,i have 1 tsp in it !


----------



## Mingster

biglbs said:


> Very nice in coffee,i have 1 tsp in it !


Not a coffee drinker myself but sprinkling a bit over some quark makes a tasty pudding


----------



## Rykard

biglbs said:


> Very nice in coffee,i have 1 tsp in it !


you get that to mix in ?


----------



## biglbs

Rykard said:


> you get that to mix in ?


Mostly but i drink most of gloop at bottom too:thumb:


----------



## Rob68

Enjoy1 said:


> View attachment 111338
> Evening all ,
> 
> A few days of rest and a wee valentines treat away from it all.....thanks to Double J... :wub:
> 
> Back and trained yesterday, only cardio and abs....
> 
> Treadmill - ive managed to squeeze up to 3 x 3 minute sprints before the knee gave in.....and that was with a fair bit of strapping to support it....ive no idea what happened to it in the first place but its seriously starting to p me right off cos i cant do running., and i know how good the running worked for me last time in the fat burning stakes...so.... :cursing: blinking knee.....
> 
> Sunday...trained again cardio, abs and some punchbag work. Treadmilll same as yesterday only 3 x 3 minute sprints however, did manage to get up to 7.5mph which is no bad for a burd wi a dodgy kneecap.... :thumb: ab work consisted of russian med ball twists 3 x 50, mountain climber 3 sets of 10 to each side, 3 x 10 hanging hip thrusts, planking..... and around 20 mins work on the punchbag....oo eck that fair gets me buzzin every single time...
> 
> Diet was great up till dinner time with only a bowl of porridge all day until post training then its all gone a bit pear shaped....:laugh:
> 
> Post workout 1/2 scoop of whey protein mixed with 1 scoop of casein in a shake,
> 
> stir fry chicken in evoo with mix veg and egg noodles,
> 
> one LARGE glass of red wine and a packet of baked walkers crisps... :whistling:
> 
> Oh dear... and i was doing so well too...
> 
> On another note, answering i suppose a bit of @flinty90 in as much as the gains front....well yes i suppose i must have gained something ....was having a good old clean out of my wardrobe today and tried on some wee size jeans (size 6) that fitted when i was at my skinniest ....and voila....i can get them on and get them all buttoned....wahey......that is once i manage to haul them over my calves....thats where the gains are noticeable..never had muscular calves before..... :thumbup1: .... Luve it...


Im surprised the chippy bandit can fit in your high heels :whistling: 

Laters xxx


----------



## Enjoy1

hey all,

Not been in for a couple of days, i have still had my a55 in the training zone however.... :bounce:

Im not gona write up al the sessions ive done since i last updated, so breathe a sigh of relief....

I had a bit of a hiccup on the treadmill on Thurs though.....did my usual, 3 x 3 mins sprint then changed to 7.5kph and 4% grade walking...got 25 mins into it and thought i could smell a burning smell ...shrugged the shoulders and thought someone was burning stuff outside somewhere!!....wrong... treadmill stoppped dead, continued giving off some blue coloured smoke and told me to report a fault... 

Quicky jumped off, reported a fault and hastily made of to the car.... :whistling: was totally cacking it all afternoon thinking ive set the gym on fire...., and didnt go on my own yesterday morning as usual....buddied up and went in the evening ...and had a glance at the said treadmil....oops still out of order....ive killed it.... mg:

Not seen the gym owner yet, .... 

So anyhow, trained last night chest..

lying cable flyes 3 x 10

incline press 4 x 10 supersetted with

pec dec 4 x 10

seated chest press 3 x 10

training tonight - punchbag work mixed with some core stuff....

Diet been really spot on this week, no takeaways....no big carb feeds...added cardio....so expecting great things jumped on the scales this morning.... same as last week...:mad:

Laters xxx


----------



## Mingster

Well done with breaking things princess:thumbup1: I break things all the time lol. Never a treadmill though....By the way, what is a treadmill? :confused1:


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> Well done with breaking things princess:thumbup1: I break things all the time lol. Never a treadmill though....By the way, what is a treadmill? :confused1:


:laugh: Sometimes i have wee bursts of being real wooly and to follow up the treadmill ....i burned my arm cooking last night right on the inside of my elbow bendy bit...and im now gona have a braw white scar 

sometimes i think i should just stay in my bed... :laugh:

im sure you manage to get your cardio in other ways ma wee monkey... :lol: :whistling: xxx


----------



## Mingster

Enjoy1 said:


> :laugh: Sometimes i have wee bursts of being real wooly and to follow up the treadmill ....i burned my arm cooking last night right on the inside of my elbow bendy bit...and im now gona have a braw white scar
> 
> sometimes i think i should just stay in my bed... :laugh:
> 
> im sure you manage to get your cardio in other ways ma wee monkey... :lol: :whistling: xxx


Oh yes, indeed I do

I carry all the shopping bags to and from the car to start with:laugh:


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> Oh yes, indeed I do
> 
> I carry all the shopping bags to and from the car to start with:laugh:


:laugh: one of a few good reasons to take your oh shopping with you....

1.carry the bags

2.supply the credit card

3. act as chauffeur

4. get the coffees in at half time

to name but a few.... :thumb:

xx


----------



## Mingster

Enjoy1 said:


> :laugh: one of a few good reasons to take your oh shopping with you....
> 
> 1.carry the bags
> 
> 2.supply the credit card
> 
> 3. act as chauffeur
> 
> 4. get the coffees in at half time
> 
> to name but a few.... :thumb:
> 
> xx


I do the first two and, in addition, shove the old grannies out of the way of the trolley. My beautiful missus does the driving as her car has a bigger boot for the bags


----------



## biglbs

Feat like Zola Budd,means you burnt out the runners,poor thing ,i hope you told it sorry!


----------



## Enjoy1

biglbs said:


> Feat like Zola Budd,means you burnt out the runners,poor thing ,i hope you told it sorry!


Aww yes, I actually went over last night especially to see how it was.. Pair wee thing was all still in the dark and it's screen down... Feel terrible about it... It's just no used to a mental wumman trying to run faster than it can work... 

Still sent JJ in first incase I was barred !!

Xxx


----------



## Enjoy1

Evening all,

Trained tonight...

Biceps..

Quite difficult at times due to my stupidity burning my arm ....so the skin is a bit tight over it...nothing major just surface really :thumbup1:

So

Nautilus curl 12.5kg 3 x 10

Body weight close grip chin ups 3 sets of 7

Standing double cable bicep curl 3 x 10 supersetted with

e-z bar bicep curl 3 x 20

quick and intense session..... just how i like it... :whistling:

double bicep cable curls tonight...



Laters xxx


----------



## biglbs

Good quickee,i love that too,looks like a shovel behind you,have you got a bag of lime too? 

(I know it is wide pull bar!)

XXX to you lovely


----------



## Enjoy1

biglbs said:


> Good quickee,i love that too,looks like a shovel behind you,have you got a bag of lime too?
> 
> (I know it is wide pull bar!)
> 
> XXX to you lovely


 :devil2: You were right first time....its a shovel....lol...just keep it handy...ya never know when you might need to bury a body or something....not that i ever want to pang somebodys heid in with a shovel or anything... :whistling:

big smooch to you xxx


----------



## Enjoy1

Just for a change... nae gym today, had a horrid dentist appointment which cost a fortune and is resulting in torture next week... mg:

About to don the gloves and give the punchbag a going over.....yesss.... it does help get any frustrations of the day out of your system... :thumb:

laters

xxx


----------



## Greshie

Enjoy1 said:


> Just for a change... nae gym today, had a horrid dentist appointment which cost a fortune and is resulting in torture next week... mg:
> 
> About to don the gloves and give the punchbag a going over.....yesss.... it does help get any frustrations of the day out of your system... :thumb:
> 
> laters
> 
> xxx


Punchbag ? so that's DJ's nickname then? :lol:

Never enjoy going to the Dentist, though thankfully nothing has needed doing for the last two years!


----------



## 25434

Oh god! You mentioned the dreaded dentists....I have to go in two weeks and I know I need a filling which I'm cracking myself over...boooooo!

Nice bicep pose by the way...very nice....


----------



## Enjoy1

Flubs said:


> Oh god! You mentioned the dreaded dentists....I have to go in two weeks and I know I need a filling which I'm cracking myself over...boooooo!
> 
> Nice bicep pose by the way...very nice....


Ooh I know not a favourite thing of mine... Dentist =torture and you have to pay for the priviledge  xx

And thanks for the bicep pic comment .. Double j took it .. So not the best lol xx


----------



## flinty90

great avi, red suits ya lots, have a great weekend chick whatever your doing XXX


----------



## Enjoy1

flinty90 said:


> great avi, red suits ya lots, have a great weekend chick whatever your doing XXX


thank you hun,

Have a good one yourself xxx


----------



## 25434

Morning missis....you're up early today...I'm just on me way out to get stuff done before I can kick back....really lovely avi pic....enjoy the weekend...excuse the "enjoy" pun...unintentional......x hello to the newly formed 2 armed JJ too...x


----------



## Enjoy1

morning all,

How is everyone today?

Been up since the crack of dawn, could be something to do with last night's guiness and curry:rolleye:

However , early rise means I can get lots more done in a day :thumb:

Planning on a sunbed session before gym today and maybe some cardio to help burn that garlic bread off 

Trained yesterday legs:-

Extensions 3x10

Squats on the hack kinda machine thingy @50kg 3x10

Seated calf raises @20kg 1x12 and 25kg 2x8

Standing calf raises 50kg 3x10

Leg press 70kg 3x10

Seated hamstring curl 3x10

Diet through the day good until my blow out in the evening..

Need to rein that right in today and try and eat clean however it is Saturday :thumbup1:

Have a good day now.

Latersxxx


----------



## Rykard

morning Enj, good session there, know what you mean about diet lol

have a good weekend


----------



## Rob68

Guiness n curry .... bet you trump like a trooper :lol:

Laters xxx


----------



## Enjoy1

Rob68 said:


> Guiness n curry .... bet you trump like a trooper :lol:
> 
> Laters xxx


  that's me all over... Full of hot air ..

Xxx


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all,

Trained yesterday-

Fasted am- Cardio cross trainer 40 mins, 10 min rowing machine

abs- 2 x 50 total crunch machine

pm- triceps only

Pushdown v-bar 3 x 12

Double rope pulldown 3 x 12

Overhead extension cables 3 x 12

seated extension machine 3 x 15

Trained today-

fasted cardio am- 30 mins cross trainer

abs- 2 x 50 total crunches

med ball seated russian twists 2 x 50

weighted bar standing waist twists 2 x 50

Diet been v. low carb yesterday and today, keeping low through the week and probably a refeed at the weekend...just trying to lower weight which is now sitting around 9st, and bf from 19.7% now before my holidays in 6 weeks time...

Hoping i can last all week on such restricted carb intake without too much energy loss.

Unsure if im training again tonight... ahem theres footie on so i might just disappear later.... :thumbup1:

Laters

xxx


----------



## biglbs

I love that sexy new avi,,,,wow,top banana,,,,er sounds odd ,but you know what i mean arry!

How many carbs you going down to?

I cannot see where you need to lose it from?perhaps some more revealing shots would do the job, 

Love ya sexy xxx


----------



## Enjoy1

biglbs said:


> I love that sexy new avi,,,,wow,top banana,,,,er sounds odd ,but you know what i mean arry!
> 
> How many carbs you going down to?
> 
> I cannot see where you need to lose it from?perhaps some more revealing shots would do the job,
> 
> Love ya sexy xxx


:laugh: Ooer Mrs.....top banana eh...... thanks my lovely, and yeah sure..... like for like mind....:laughm's on the way... :whistling: :lol:

As for the lower carbs, ive just cut out the porridge breakfast and no rice now with meals. According to mylyingcheatingfitnesspal app...yesterday my carb intake totalled 9% of my dieteray intake for the day......

Just feel i need to lose a bit of fat around the middle and hips, im also considering using a fat burner ? not sure about what and how though...

xxx


----------



## biglbs

T3 is awsome for women,or something from shelf?


----------



## Double J

biglbs said:


> T3 is awsome for women,or something from shelf?


Excuse my ignorance mate do you mean OTC T3 supplements or are there "underground" versions availabe? :confused1:


----------



## Rob68

@biglbs ... would edit the above post for obvious reasons


----------



## biglbs

Rob68 said:


> @biglbs ... would edit the above post for obvious reasons


There you go officer!

Did not realise that was your job!


----------



## Rob68

biglbs said:


> There you go officer!
> 
> Did not realise that was your job!


I was just warning you before someone else saw it mr fcking smartar5e


----------



## biglbs

Rob68 said:


> I was just warning you before someone else saw it mr fcking smartar5e


lol sounded like you was being:smartassobvious reasons)from tone mate,however if meant in that manner i appolagise ,ok bud?

I got carried away trying to help ans question and never gave it a second thought,our mods are fair they would have seen it as meant,but thanks anyhow Rob.

Wonder of no face or expression to words on a poota imo


----------



## Enjoy1

biglbs said:


> lol sounded like you wa
> 
> s being:smartassobvious reasons)from tone mate,however if meant in that manner i appolagise ,ok bud?
> 
> I got carried away trying to help ans question and never gave it a second thought,our mods are fair they would have seen it as meant,but thanks anyhow Rob.
> 
> Wonder of no face or expression to words on a poota imo


 :turned:

aw group hugs......both top boys in here....

xxx


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey everyone,

Thanks for your info biggie, not tried any fat burners since the very early days when i didnt even need em....:laugh:

Quite funny now looking back ,...however, i think i will just stick to an otc one and have been looking at a kinda all in one ...fat burner with stims and diuretic properties...eg. animal cuts...something like that....think that might be just the ticket for that extra wee boost along with the low carb... should see me fine into bikini territory in a few weeks.. fingers crossed..

Had a funny off day yesterday.,...went to the dreaded dentists and had my root treatment which left me crabbit :nono: and unable to really eat anything unless it was liquid or mash consistency....step away from the jokes please....ended up i had a chinese chicken sweetcorn soup and a yoghurt all day..

Been a lot better today managing to eat a little -

Trained legs -

Seated extension 4 x 8

seated leg press 3 x 10

seated calf raises 3 x 10

weighted step lunges 3 x 20

standing calf raises 3 x 10

only did 10 mins interval type 1/1 min sprint/walk

100 ab crunches

Diet-

protein shake, 2 egg white omlette with mushroom and chicken in, venison casserole and a toasted bagel.

Not a bad day at all.....

quite tired tho i always am on legs day... :yawn:

Training tomorrow - cardio am and shoulders pm ....

catch ya laters..

xxx


----------



## biglbs

Enjoy1 said:


> :turned:
> 
> aw group hugs......both top boys in here....
> 
> xxx


I repped him too,but no reply.i feel so unloved:rolleyes:


----------



## Mingster

Dentist today for me:sad: Hope the assistant is fit


----------



## 25434

Just in to wish you happy weekend...and if you are considering fat burners then mebbe I should look into them myself, you are a tiny thing...I suddenly feel like a horse...foook! ..

Hugs to you and Double J...x


----------



## biglbs

Have a great bottle of,,,,,,,,,,er i mean weekend bubbs xx


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> Dentist today for me:sad: Hope the assistant is fit


  Aww its not the best use of your time going to the dentists eh?.....however as for the fit assistant-hell yeah...thats when you are at your most attractive eh....mouth gaping like a human hippo and slavers everywhere... :lol: xx



Flubs said:


> Just in to wish you happy weekend...and if you are considering fat burners then mebbe I should look into them myself, you are a tiny thing...I suddenly feel like a horse...foook! ..
> 
> Hugs to you and Double J...x


  Big hugs right back, and have a brilliant weekend .... a mere filly...you are...nae horse..xx



biglbs said:


> Have a great bottle of,,,,,,,,,,er i mean weekend bubbs xx


:laugh:Oh biggie....you know me sooooo well.....bottle of choice this weekend....Gin and diet tonic water.....yeah......have a great weekend lovely xxx


----------



## biglbs

Old Mothers ruin,for Mothers day weekend,apt! :thumb :xx


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all,

Hope you all had a fab mothers day weekend....i just chilled,....didnt do much of anything at all..... had a good refeed and felt none the worse for it really...

Trained last night- was supposed to be triceps/traps and pretty much ended up triceps only...as my face was like this..:mad: for most of the sesssion...probably a come down from overdosing on all them carbs at the weekend...:laugh:

So triceps-

cgbp 1 x 10 @ 20kg , 2 x 10 @25kg

supersetted with seated tri extensions 3 sets to failure

v-bar pushdown 17.5kg 2 x 10, and 20kg 1 x 6

single arm cable kickbacks 3 x 10 each

seated pushdown nautilus machine 3 x 10

overhead extension 3 x 10 got even more  at myself as i felt my form was just not right towards the last set

traps- was a failure couldnt get on the usual equipment and ended up on nautilus standing shrug machine 40kg only did one set of 10 and went off in a big huff as i felt i wasnt good enough... :whistling:

So trained this morning-

cardio and abs only-

cross trainer 30mins @ level 6

total ab crunches (machine) 4 x 50

Hoping to be training tonight again...not sure what ? back maybes...

diet been fine today, fasted for the cardio session and then went shopping straight after with nothing to eat...by the time i got home i was starving, ate nearly 3/4 a pack of beef jerky and then cooked a nice turkey fillet with nandos hot piripiri sauce and a crunchy salad...mmmm

Dinner tonight will be brussel sprouts and sirloin steak...

Laters xxx


----------



## 25434

Oi Oi missis...nice session...errmm...apart fromt he first bit which didn't seem to go down so well for you...it will be better next time...ying and yang missis, ying and yang...and I had some sprouts today too.....errr...random comment I know but ya know, I always strive to find commonality, and today sprouts have given me an "in"...lolol

Take care and hugs both to you and Double J...I hear you've bought a canary? cool...cool....oh wait! nope, you're going to the canaries..hee heee...I know, I know..humour...mine...needs dire work..I know, I know..slowly but surely I'll get there..

Warmest hugs anyhow...x


----------



## Enjoy1

hey all

Trained yesterday back

Close grip pulldown 3 x 10

Behind neck lat pulls 3 x 10

Double handle upright cable row 3 x 10

Seated low row 3 x 10

Machine seated row 3 x 10

Overhead traction pulls 3 x 10

Tried to do a bit of interval on the treadmill however, only managed 3 x sprints as the knee started complaining and I had to stop. So, went on and did some abs instead

2 x 50 bosu weighted crunch

2 x 50 standing weighted waist twists

2 x 50 Russian twist with med ball

Done.

Think I might have a rest day today...been for my 2nd round of root canal treatment and I'm still a bit wooly....well woolier than normal....:laugh:

However, diet should be good today as I'm unable to eat owt for now... 

Laters everyone

Xxx


----------



## biglbs

Bless,i bet that sucked,keep warm and watch a good ol film,let JJ service your every need(tell him Big lobes orders it)

Pain killer is coming later i am sure,it is here

Big hugs xx


----------



## Enjoy1

aw thanks lovely... Them hugs helped loads.... Xx


----------



## Enjoy1

aww second rest day in a row.... Lots of stuff going on around ..... Workmen around every corner , however things should be back to a bit more normal after today so gym tomorrow  happy happy..

I'm away to get the magners chillin so I can watch Wales win the rugby in style.. Lol

Laters xxx


----------



## Enjoy1

hey all

Trained early this morning....was fasted and was going to do some cardio however, ended up training chest with my partner..

seated chest press 3 x 10

cable flyes 3 x 10

incline chest press 3 x 10

cable crossovers 3 x 10

pec dec 3 x 10

done...

straight home for a raspberry ripple protein shake made by JJ :wub:

and then scrambled egg and turkey sausages with a wholemeal roll

Nice wee start to my Sunday..

Have a good one..

Laters xxx


----------



## Suprakill4

Amazing progress from the first set of pics I remember you putting on here!!! Delts look great in the rear bicep pose. Great work!!!!


----------



## Enjoy1

Suprakill4 said:


> Amazing progress from the first set of pics I remember you putting on here!!! Delts look great in the rear bicep pose. Great work!!!!


 :thumb :Thanks for your comments.....

yeah....that seems such a long way back looking at them...and a stone gained since....but its all good....

and i have u to thank for startin this journal... :thumbup1:


----------



## Enjoy1

hey all,

hows everyone enjoyed their weekends? after my wee chest session this morning....felt refreshed enough by 2 oclock to get my butt back to the gym..

20mins treadmill intervals 1:1 knee support on and seemed to be fine... :thumb:

then legs:

squat machine 50kg 3 x 10

standing calf raises 3 x 10

machine leg extensions (single leg) 3 x 8 each

seated calf raises 3 x 10

leg press 3 x 10

ab crunches x 100

diet been fine- roast pork and salad for tea.. oh and some honey mustard crisps with it....

just contemplating that ben and jerrys peanut butter ice cream in the freezer ? .....mmm

laters xxx


----------



## Double J

Enjoy1 said:


> hey all,
> 
> hows everyone enjoyed their weekends? after my wee chest session this morning....felt refreshed enough by 2 oclock to get my butt back to the gym..
> 
> 20mins treadmill intervals 1:1 knee support on and seemed to be fine... :thumb:
> 
> then legs:
> 
> squat machine 50kg 3 x 10
> 
> standing calf raises 3 x 10
> 
> machine leg extensions (single leg) 3 x 8 each
> 
> seated calf raises 3 x 10
> 
> leg press 3 x 10
> 
> ab crunches x 100
> 
> diet been fine- roast pork and salad for tea.. oh and some honey mustard crisps with it....
> 
> *just contemplating that ben and jerrys peanut butter ice cream in the freezer ? .....mmm*
> 
> laters xxx


  Posting this in your journal is the easiest way to tell you that I ate it whilst you were at the gym this afternoon :surrender: .......erm...just off out :whistling:


----------



## Suprakill4

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb :Thanks for your comments.....
> 
> yeah....that seems such a long way back looking at them...and a stone gained since....but its all good....
> 
> and i have u to thank for startin this journal... :thumbup1:


Well it's paid off then eh 

Great to see you making such brilliant progress, look a different person.


----------



## biglbs

Enjoy1 said:


> hey all,
> 
> hows everyone enjoyed their weekends? after my wee chest session this morning....felt refreshed enough by 2 oclock to get my butt back to the gym..
> 
> 20mins treadmill intervals 1:1 knee support on and seemed to be fine... :thumb:
> 
> then legs:
> 
> squat machine 50kg 3 x 10
> 
> standing calf raises 3 x 10
> 
> machine leg extensions (single leg) 3 x 8 each
> 
> seated calf raises 3 x 10
> 
> leg press 3 x 10
> 
> ab crunches x 100
> 
> diet been fine- roast pork and salad for tea.. oh and some honey mustard crisps with it....
> 
> just contemplating that ben and jerrys peanut butter ice cream in the freezer ? .....mmm
> 
> laters xxx


 :w00t: =JJ= :death: = :thumbdown: ==  = :wub: =ok now.


----------



## Enjoy1

hey all

Trained Monday

Cardio

With my trusty knee support off i went, with an attitude supplied by pro-plus...wanted to be able to complete a decent interval session with proper sprints for a sustained time...

managed to do 35 min in total doing 2:2 sprint and moderate and the knee only started complaining around 25 mins in...that is a vast improvement on what i was managing at a fairly nippy sprint , well for me anyhow who has the gait of someone whos been out on the lash....:laugh:

managed some abs after that

4 x 50 cunches

4 x 20 hanging knee raises

diet was fair,

no breakfast then 2 boiled eggs, salad and cottage cheese for lunch

homemade protein bar and 0% greek yoghurt for snack

chicken fillet and roast sweet potato, carrot and cherry tomatoes

supps are

vit b complex, herbal diuretic, pro-plus pre workout, omega 3 , and to help with water retention ive started taking some dandelion tea in place of coffee a couple of times a day.

Not sure if im training later, will depend how i feel, back to the dreaded dentist today to start building the base for my crown.... mg:

Caatchya laters ....

xxx


----------



## biglbs

Glad your knee is improving,nothing like injuries to put us back,keep it up my lovely xx


----------



## Enjoy1

biglbs said:


> Glad your knee is improving,nothing like injuries to put us back,keep it up my lovely xx


:thumbup1:Yeah, its a drag when you just cant do what you want when you want.....really slowing things down for me this time... but little steps forward are sure better than nothing...xxx


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all ,

Trained fasted this morning:

Shoulders and cardio,

Seated arnold press 4 x 10

seated dumbell delt raise 4 x 10

lateral dumbell raises 3 x 10

smith machine behind neck press 3 x 10

cable delt raises 3 x 10 each side

treadmill intervals-

2:2 only managed to 15mins today as i hadnt put on my knee support :sad:

then got on the bike and did another 15mins intervals 1:1

that was all for this morning and hoping to train again this evening....oh and maybe a wee sunbed sesh....

Diet today been:

coffee

training

post workout protein shake, 2 slices of wholemeal toast with 1/2 can of salmon and 1/2 a homemade protein bar

still on the dandelion tea... mg:

Catchya laters

xxx


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all,

Managed to sneak another session in last night.. biceps only

Nautilus curls 10kg 3 x 10

t-bar cable curl 20kg 3 x 10

e-z bar curl 3 x 10

close grip chin ups 2 x 9, 1 x 8

Enjoyed it but knew my strength was a bit zapped from earlier and disappointed with the weights shifted...

Training this morning cardio and abs.

Laters

xxx


----------



## Greshie

perhaps you need a rest - can train too much you know! .... get your "early morning alarm" to give you breakfast in bed one morning ( and no cardio  )


----------



## Enjoy1

Greshie said:


> perhaps you need a rest - can train too much you know! .... get your "early morning alarm" to give you breakfast in bed one morning ( and no cardio  )


  :laugh: Ahh....cardio is so good for ones morale...sets you up for the day ahead i find... :whistling: as would breakfast in bed., however, having sampled scrambled egg in slices., i think i should just stick to coffee...:laugh:

xx


----------



## Greshie

Enjoy1 said:


> :laugh: Ahh....cardio is so good for ones morale...sets you up for the day ahead i find... :whistling: as would breakfast in bed., however, having sampled* scrambled egg in slices.*, i think i should just stick to coffee...:laugh:
> 
> xx


oh dear!


----------



## biglbs

Enjoy1 said:


> :laugh: Ahh....cardio is so good for ones morale...sets you up for the day ahead i find... :whistling: as would breakfast in bed., however, having sampled scrambled egg in slices., i think i should just stick to coffee...:laugh:
> 
> xx


Wee coffee?


----------



## Mingster

Enjoy1 said:


> :laugh: Ahh....cardio is so good for ones morale...sets you up for the day ahead i find... :whistling: as would breakfast in bed., however, having sampled scrambled egg in slices., i think i should just stick to coffee...:laugh:
> 
> xx


 Poor princess:no: There's so much wrong with these statements I don't know where to begin...Cardio is actually good for nothing, nothing at all, and should be banned immediately. Vanquishing ones enemies is good for morale, as can be a sausage and mushroom butty. Bed is a place for sleeping or romance not for eating breakfast. Crumbs get in the strangest places. And as for sliced scrambled eggmg: I prescribe less training and more food with immediate effect.


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> Poor princess:no: There's so much wrong with these statements I don't know where to begin...Cardio is actually good for nothing, nothing at all, and should be banned immediately. Vanquishing ones enemies is good for morale, as can be a sausage and mushroom butty. Bed is a place for sleeping or romance not for eating breakfast. Crumbs get in the strangest places. And as for sliced scrambled eggmg: I prescribe less training and more food with immediate effect.


:laugh: Cheers my wee monkey......just thought i would take your advice ....and think i may have set a record for the most carbolficness an Enjoy can consume in one day....so Saturdays diet was like this...

two sices of wholemeal toast with half a can of spaghetti hoops on ,

one half of a 12inch spicy meat pizza and then one half of a 9 inch pepperoni pizza, with extra saucy bbq pringles interlaced...followed by

a pleasing slice of tarte au citron covered in double cream, also interlaced with a few pringles, mmm

accompanied by one massev g & t, and one pint of peach cider.....needless to say i had to go lie down in a darkened room for several hours with elasticated waisted troosirs on....

:thumb: talk about a carb re-feed.

lovely..

xxx


----------



## Mingster

Enjoy1 said:


> :laugh: Cheers my wee monkey......just thought i would take your advice ....and think i may have set a record for the most carbolficness an Enjoy can consume in one day....so Saturdays diet was like this...
> 
> two sices of wholemeal toast with half a can of spaghetti hoops on ,
> 
> one half of a 12inch spicy meat pizza and then one half of a 9 inch pepperoni pizza, with extra saucy bbq pringles interlaced...followed by
> 
> a pleasing slice of tarte au citron covered in double cream, also interlaced with a few pringles, mmm
> 
> accompanied by one massev g & t, and one pint of peach cider.....needless to say i had to go lie down in a darkened room for several hours with elasticated waisted troosirs on....
> 
> :thumb: talk about a carb re-feed.
> 
> lovely..
> 
> xxx


Ah, nice. An entire packet of Gold Bars and you would have won my heart forever. Have some reps and you can borrow my trousers if yours get too tight:laugh:


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all,

Couple of training days to log...

Friday- spent an hour in the alternative gym we sometimes frequent for a pleasant shoulder session-

Front delt cable raises 3 x 10

Lateral cable raises 2 x 10 each side x 3 sets

seated c presses 4 x 10

rear delt machine flyes 4 x 10

enough for just under an hours training time.

Saturday- rest day and re-feed

Sunday- cardio\abs\legs- am

35mins Hiit treadmill 2:2

3 x 30sec planks

3 x 50 heel touches

3 x 20 reverse crunches

3 x 10 toe touch ab crunch

seated ham extension 3 x 10

seated leg extension 3 x 10

leg press 3 x 10

seated calf raises 3 x 10

aiming to do a second session this evening for upper body- maybe just a wee tris/traps sesh hopefully

Time permitting...

Diet back on today

Trained fasted ,,

post workout turkey, spinach , chilies, onion, paprika and a couple of cherry tomatoes all cooked off in a little evoo,

dinner will be salmon fillet and spinach.

I have noticed a change again in the fact that the scales tell me ive dropped around 4lbs and my mid section is looking leaner... 

So think i will stick with this extra cardio ...at least until after my holidays and bikini wearing is done...

Laters xxx


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all,

Managed a wee extra Sunday tea time session, just a bit of punch bag work and managed to put a blister on the front of my foot from kicking so hard... 

Inbetween the bag work, kept my upper body warmed up using 7.5kg dumbells to press, rear delt flyes, bicep hammer curls, and did a wee bit of ab work with the medicine ball.

Didnt have any dinner eventually just didnt feel that hungry last night ....had a couple of oatcakes and cottage cheese before bed..

Training later today as i cant get out the drive for the workmen... mg:

Laters

xxx


----------



## Suprakill4

What you training today?


----------



## Enjoy1

Suprakill4 said:


> What you training today?


Should be back today .....if i can get out early afternoon i plan to do some cardio as well.if not it will just be a weights session tonight.... :thumb: i love training back....one of my faves...


----------



## Suprakill4

Enjoy1 said:


> Should be back today .....if i can get out early afternoon i plan to do some cardio as well.if not it will just be a weights session tonight.... :thumb: i love training back....one of my faves...


I have a pull session today. New routine and it looks bl00dy painful!!!!!! Wouldn't have it any other way though  .


----------



## Enjoy1

Suprakill4 said:


> I have a pull session today. New routine and it looks bl00dy painful!!!!!! Wouldn't have it any other way though  .


  ive not tried the push/pull method at all.....how does that work....is it just alternate days for all body parts...dya know what i mean?


----------



## Suprakill4

Enjoy1 said:


> ive not tried the push/pull method at all.....how does that work....is it just alternate days for all body parts...dya know what i mean?


I absolutely love it and have never done a routine that's been as productive.

Push - chest, delts, triceps

Pull - back, traps, rear delts, biceps

Legs - quads, hamstrings, calves

I love it because can alternate between strength routine on this and them when that comes to a plataue my coach changes to a different style like higher reps, supersets etc. leaves a lot of scope for changes to be made and I train every other day so each bodypart is hit every 6 days. There's no overlap of muscles like there would be if you had an arms day for instance as they will already have been hit doing chest and back. Should give it a try, it's worked wanders for me and gains considerably better than anything else I've ever done.


----------



## Enjoy1

Suprakill4 said:


> I absolutely love it and have never done a routine that's been as productive.
> 
> Push - chest, delts, triceps
> 
> Pull - back, traps, rear delts, biceps
> 
> Legs - quads, hamstrings, calves
> 
> I love it because can alternate between strength routine on this and them when that comes to a plataue my coach changes to a different style like higher reps, supersets etc. leaves a lot of scope for changes to be made and I train every other day so each bodypart is hit every 6 days. There's no overlap of muscles like there would be if you had an arms day for instance as they will already have been hit doing chest and back. Should give it a try, it's worked wanders for me and gains considerably better than anything else I've ever done.


:thumbup1:Sounds like your making brilliant headway on this routine.....worth a go....it seems like you manage to fit it all in the 3 sessions a week, i have to train x 5 and wonder if i could just split the days and still alternate the push/pull...

Ive been looking for a shake up of recent and this sounds well worth a try.

Thanks.

x


----------



## Suprakill4

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumbup1:Sounds like your making brilliant headway on this routine.....worth a go....it seems like you manage to fit it all in the 3 sessions a week, i have to train x 5 and wonder if i could just split the days and still alternate the push/pull...
> 
> Ive been looking for a shake up of recent and this sounds well worth a try.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> x


Let me know if you try it. It took some getting used to because I was so weak on shoulders come the end of the session because already fried chest but you have very good delts anyway and their a strong point for me too size wise. I don't think delts really need any direct work, you hit the rears doing pull, the fronts doing push and then I just do a small ammount of work on side delts. Don't know why I ever has a whole day dedicated to them.


----------



## biglbs

I do push pull too

Chest/tri

back bi

shoulders/calves

Legs

AS said it is the best i have ever done,sometimes i do high reps low weight or low reps high weight,i find it gets everything working and growing very well ,good shout @Suprakill4


----------



## Suprakill4

biglbs said:


> I do push pull too
> 
> Chest/tri
> 
> back bi
> 
> shoulders/calves
> 
> Legs
> 
> AS said it is the best i have ever done,sometimes i do high reps low weight or low reps high weight,i find it gets everything working and growing very well ,good shout @Suprakill4


I've certainly seen ppl grow in popularity mate.

Easy to understand why. I find I get te perfect ammount of rest aswel and a full days rest after each session.


----------



## Mingster

PPL is the daddy of routines. No question.


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all,

Managed to have a trawl through some info on PPL splits and found a routine that rotates over 2 weeks.....

http://www.aworkoutroutine.com/push-pull-legs-split/

Hope that link works.... sounds really manageable for me and i could still add my cardio to days off...

Anyhow im off on holiday in 2 weeks time and im going to implement the PPL routines after that..

Trained yesterday am- fasted Hiit treadmill 35 mins, and weights session in the evening...

back- wide grip pulldown 3 x 10

close grip 3 x 10

cable low row 3 x 10

double rope straight arm pulldown 3 x 10

wide grip assisted pull-ups 3 x 10

Trained today am fasted cardio Hiit 35 mins, abs 3 sets of reverse crunch, 3 sets v-up toe touch, 3 x 30 sec planks,

Legs- standing calf raises 3 x 10, seated calf raises 3 x 10, nautilus leg press 3 x 10

Probably training tonight as ive a full day at a training course tomorrow and wont be doing cardio in the am...

Diet yesterday- small bowl porridge, venison meatballs and sweet potato mash.

Diet today- 2 turkey sausages and 200g low fat cottage cheese.

Catcha laters...

xxx


----------



## biglbs

I swear i get more food stuck in my teeth than you eat in a day:lol: :whistling:  xxx


----------



## Enjoy1

biglbs said:


> I swear i get more food stuck in my teeth than you eat in a day:lol: :whistling:  xxx


:laugh: If you saw the pizza i put away at the weekend.....you might change your mind....xxx


----------



## biglbs

Enjoy1 said:


> :laugh: If you saw the pizza i put away at the weekend.....you might change your mind....xxx


Good girl!

You must eat something more to remain so lovely!!! xxx


----------



## Enjoy1

hey all

Trained this morning .. My course for work was cancelled.

Cardio hiit, managed 6 sprints today which is fantastic news for me and me dodgy knee.

Ab crunches to finish session.

Diet been medium carb day had a wee bit if rice and bread today along with my lovely chicken curry for dinner .

Hoping to get some quality time in training with my lovely spotter DJ over the holiday weekend... Yay

Laters xx


----------



## Enjoy1

no gym session today, decided a rest day would be in order however,

Got to late afternoon and I got all jittery , you know what I mean ? That sudden urge you get just to

train  . .. On with the hoodie and the trainers and did some intervals along the beachfront. Feel fantastically better now , nice sunny but chilly open air session. You gotta love it ?

Xxx

Ps managed to drag along my counterpart who says he enjoyed it but I'm not quite convinced he will be joining me again anytime soon.

Lovesya big guy xxx


----------



## Enjoy1

Morning

Couple of training sessions over the weekend,

Saturday early chest session...

Cable flyes strict form (standng more upright than crossover position) and raising elbows no higher than shoulder level and really squeezing at the bottom of each rep, 4 sets including 1 x warm up really felt it, will be using this movement again..

Incline press 25kg only 3 x 10

8kg dumbell press 3 x 10

8kg dumbell flyes 1 set, 10 kg x 1 set, 12.5kg x 1 set....got the 15kg dumbells in position but just couldnt squeeze one rep out mg:

Trained Monday shoulderss-

seated overhead press 3 x 15

seated machine delt raises 3 x 10 each side

behind necks smith machine press 25k 3 x 10

front delt dumbell raises 3 x 10

then up to the cardio floor and did treadmill hiit....10 mins 1:1

Had no chocolate eggs over easter but indulged in a lovely M & S beef wellington for dinner last night....omg they are just fantastic...

Just about ready to go do some more hiit and legs this morning....after a coffee

Laters

xxx


----------



## biglbs

Enjoy1 said:


> no gym session today, decided a rest day would be in order however,
> 
> Got to late afternoon and I got all jittery , you know what I mean ? That sudden urge you get just to
> 
> train  . .. On with the hoodie and the trainers and did some intervals along the beachfront. Feel fantastically better now , nice sunny but chilly open air session. You gotta love it ?
> 
> Xxx
> 
> Ps managed to drag along my counterpart who says he enjoyed it but I'm not quite convinced he will be joining me again anytime soon.
> 
> Lovesya big guy xxx


Did you have to run sideways with him though mate?xx


----------



## Enjoy1

biglbs said:


> Did you have to run sideways with him though mate?xx


:laugh:It was like a home from home for him -scuttling along the beachfront... 

Salty boy....

xxx


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all

Trained today- legs/abs/hiit

Seated calf raises 3 x 10

standing calf raises 3 x 10

Nautilus leg press 4 x 10

Seated hammy extensions 3 x 10

Lever squat 4 x 10

total ab crunch 4 x 25

hiit treadmill- 10 mins 1:1

Diet- no breakie, post workout- chicken and half an avocado,

dinner- roast topside, mashed sweet potato and carrots

Laters

xxx


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all,

Trained this morning,

Fasted hiit/couple of sets for biceps (all that JJ fault has me training them seperate) :tongue:

So hiit treadmill 10 mins moderate warm up then 1:1 - i thought this would get easier as my cardio health improves....ermmm....:no:

Biceps - close reverse grip pullups (assisted) 3 x 10

cable t-bar curls 3 x 10

seated cable machine curls 3 x 10

Weight wise, the hiit and carb cycling combination is having an effect as im now down by around 6lbs and dont really want to go much lower...just until my holidays are over....nae muffin top bikini wearing...:laugh:

Diet today-

tin of mackerel in chilli dressing and two oatcakes

dinner - im gonna be making thai green chicken curry adding low fat coconut milk , chilli, lemongrass, corriander, garlic and throwing in a couple of babycorn, mangetout and carrot sticks.... mm yummy ..

Laters

xxx


----------



## Greshie

*Low Fat *Coconut Milk ??? :w00t:

an abomination :lol:


----------



## Enjoy1

Thought I would post up a progress pic...

Muffin top is disappearing


----------



## Enjoy1

Evening all

Trained today am-

fasted treadmill hiiit 10mins moderate warm-up 6 x 1:1 sprints/moderate, 10 mins moderate

abs- total ab crunches x 100

Pm-

Triceps/traps

v-bar pushdown 3 x 15 supersetted with

close grip bp 3 x 10

overhead extensions 3 x 10

face-pulls 3 x 15

behind back cable t-bar shrug 3 x 15 strict form meant i was almost crying by finishing point....

loved it....

diet

lunch- omlette- 3 whole eggs , 1/2 white onion and left over topside beef thrown in....only could manage to eat half of this...waaaay too much for me

dinner- 1 small sweet potato made into wedges and oven baked with 1/2 pound Aberdeen angus steak burger.

Supplements- omega 3, glucosamine sulphate, vit b complex, herbal diuretic, caffeine tab.

snack- 2 oatcakes with red hot cheese on....waaah... :scared: it was bloomin hot at that too...!!

Still dropping fat % and now down to 18% and a total loss of 10lbs since starting the hiit/carb cycling thing....

Hope everyone is good....

Laters

xxx


----------



## biglbs

Well done,doing great and looking better than ever xx


----------



## Enjoy1

biglbs said:


> Well done,doing great and looking better than ever xx


  Aw thanks my lovely,.....you really are just a big cuddly bear aint ya?

xxx


----------



## biglbs

Enjoy1 said:


> Aw thanks my lovely,.....you really are just a big cuddly bear aint ya?
> 
> xxx


Bigger than the average bear booboo!xx


----------



## 25434

Still looking fab enjoy1...and muffin top? lol...where? I canna see one however, I have several myself so can only assume yours have decamped and travelled the land down to mine and attached in the night....sigh.....hahaha.....


----------



## Enjoy1

Flubs said:


> Still looking fab enjoy1...and muffin top? lol...where? I canna see one however, I have several myself so can only assume yours have decamped and travelled the land down to mine and attached in the night....sigh.....hahaha.....


aw ....ty you are such a sweetie.... virtual girly hugs.....

xxx


----------



## Enjoy1

Real old grump today....

Trained to get rid of some of the built up grumpiness...

Back

Lat pulldown 3x 15

cg pulldown 3 x 10

wide grip 3 x 10

overhead traction 3 x 10

single arm dumbell row 3 x 15 each side

abs- 2 x 100 russian twists med ball

2 x 100 weighted bar standing waist twists.

and no......hasnt cured my grump


----------



## Greshie

Enjoy1 said:


> Real old grump today....
> 
> Trained to get rid of some of the built up grumpiness...
> 
> Back
> 
> Lat pulldown 3x 15
> 
> cg pulldown 3 x 10
> 
> wide grip 3 x 10
> 
> overhead traction 3 x 10
> 
> single arm dumbell row 3 x 15 each side
> 
> abs- 2 x 100 russian twists med ball
> 
> 2 x 100 weighted bar standing waist twists.
> 
> and no......hasnt cured my grump


Punish that boy of yours tonight, that'll make you feel better


----------



## 25434

Grumpiness gonna grump missis....I have emergency aid ideas

1) hugs with loved one and a few kisses......unless he is the cause of said grumpiness....cough...

2) large glass of wine and several good quality chocolates...unless one is getting rid of muffin tops...oh wait! 

3) hurtle oneself onto nearest sofa with cuppa tea and cheesy ole film

4) Back to gym to accidentally drop as many weights on people's feet as possible whilst maintaining wide eyed "I'm sorry" look whilst cackling deviously underneath ones sports bra......

urrrrrmmmmm......hug? (((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((90))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

x


----------



## biglbs

Aww,i hope everything looks better in the sun,you got holls soon too xx


----------



## Enjoy1

Greshie said:


> Punish that boy of yours tonight, that'll make you feel better


:laugh:Ooooh.....so naughty....i like your thinking.... :devil2: however, he has been a wee :innocent: and put up with my grumps...  goto love im xx



Flubs said:


> Grumpiness gonna grump missis....I have emergency aid ideas
> 
> 1) hugs with loved one and a few kisses......unless he is the cause of said grumpiness....cough...
> 
> 2) large glass of wine and several good quality chocolates...unless one is getting rid of muffin tops...oh wait!
> 
> 3) hurtle oneself onto nearest sofa with cuppa tea and cheesy ole film
> 
> 4) Back to gym to accidentally drop as many weights on people's feet as possible whilst maintaining wide eyed "I'm sorry" look whilst cackling deviously underneath ones sports bra......
> 
> urrrrrmmmmm......hug? (((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((90))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
> 
> x


Aw, loved all four suggestions and if i wasnt so busy being grumpy , i probably coulda managed all 4...xx



biglbs said:


> Aww,i hope everything looks better in the sun,you got holls soon too xx


 :thumbup1: ty my lovely...yeah, doesnt everything feel better when the sun is shining....just looking forward to it now ...Wednesday cant come soon enough... 

As for the gumps,........i ended up putting myself to my bed....i was so crabbit.....felt a tad better after a lie down and six hours of Pink Floyd melowness playing in my ears full on.... ahhhhh........... gota love chillin...

Today, ive not trained... mg:

and

ive eaten a full on carb/fat feast earlier in the form of a chippy battered white pudding and chippies.... :whistling:

Laters

xxx


----------



## Greshie

Good to hear you are back on the right side of the world..

Still reckon you should have punished :wub: you know he Enjoys1 it  (Enjoys1 ... geddit .......... ermmm just gettin me coat )


----------



## Enjoy1

Greshie said:


> Good to hear you are back on the right side of the world..
> 
> Still reckon you should have punished :wub: you know he Enjoys1 it  (Enjoys1 ... geddit .......... ermmm just gettin me coat )


  Lol..........hmmmm...how right you are....still.....

:devil2:Theres always tonight..mwah haha...!!!!!!!!!!!!

xx


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all,

Trained tonight..

biceps only-

e-z bar preacher curl 3 x 10

body weight close grip chin ups 1 x 8 , 1 x 7, 1 x 10 superset with

double bicep cable curl 3 x 10

double rope hammer curl 3 x 10

t-bar curl 3 x 15

Done...short but sweet wee session tonight.

Diet-

No breakfast,

lunch- protein bar

dinner- homemade turkey meatballs in tomato sauce with carrots and brocolli

and a treat of a couple of glasses of red wine- bad bad me.... mg:

Training tomorrow- last couple of days of hard hitt before the hols - got to make an extra effort..

Laters

xxx


----------



## secondhandsoul

Looking good mate. Although id die on that little food!


----------



## 25434

Ooooeeeeerrrrrr....looooook at you missis....abs and stuff....coooool......you're gonna knock spots off.....off....errrrmmm....hehe....no idea at all how I was gonna finish that sentence when I started it...durrrrrp.....but you look great! ...JJ's gonna have his eyeballs on stalks....lol.....


----------



## Enjoy1

secondhandsoul said:


> Looking good mate. Although id die on that little food!


 :beer: cheers ma dear, as for the food thing , some days I just have no appetite at all and yesterday was a follow on from my grumpy phase which rendered me without any appetite whatsoever and all I ate for the day was an avocado . However, I can't say that the lack of intake left me tired ... And the bloated tum def disappeared. Thanks for popping in , always great to see a new face x



Flubs said:


> Ooooeeeeerrrrrr....looooook at you missis....abs and stuff....coooool......you're gonna knock spots off.....off....errrrmmm....hehe....no idea at all how I was gonna finish that sentence when I started it...durrrrrp.....but you look great! ...JJ's gonna have his eyeballs on stalks....lol.....


Ah Miss F , your support as always is very much appreciated ... You are a top gal.

I suppose JJ will notice a bit as, I'm usually wrapped up to the chin and thermals on so to see me in me simmet will send him into shock xxx


----------



## biglbs

Lookin fine there my lovely,just fine:thumb:


----------



## Rick89

Enjoy1 said:


> Thought I would post up a progress pic...
> 
> Muffin top is disappearing
> 
> View attachment 116285


Looking awesome in this recent pic, not been in much of late but still see your one of the hardest trainers on uk-m as usal, give the boys a run for then money in the gym


----------



## Enjoy1

Rick89 said:


> Looking awesome in this recent pic, not been in much of late but still see your one of the hardest trainers on uk-m as usal, give the boys a run for then money in the gym


:thumbup1:Hiya @Rick89 ... great to see you popping in..... thanks again for your support and your words of encouragement. I have to say, i frequently give some ....ahem...boys a run for their money...yabetcha!! lol..xx



biglbs said:


> Lookin fine there my lovely,just fine:thumb:


  aw, yer a sweetheart as always @biglbs , go on have this biiiiggggg squeezy hug... (((((())))) ahhhhh

I have to say that im not kissin ass here but this is why this forum works.... you put the work in and people who matter actually give you a pat on the back when you least expect it...

I got a lot of love for my friends in here....

xxx


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all,

Just saying.....im back from my hols ..had a wonderful relaxing time...well...

unless you count training 8 out of the 10 days i was away...:laugh:

Last time we were over there, we found a tidy wee gym in the middle of a complex which is kinda largely unused as the owner only give a key to folk he knows...braw...he remembered us from last year and bobs yer aunt fanny...we were in....freedom to use if and when...so managed to train as normal.

Had a couple of lovely meals out including one place that cooks any kind of protein you can think of from the normal chicken, steak etc to bloody kangaroo and alligator...bleurgh!!

As far i can tell, ive not gained much weight at all, could be due to fact of keeping training up combined with the fact that im probably still dehydrated from the excessive alcohol intake most days and the searing 34 degree heat (and that was at 5.30pm)....ooshya..

Back to normal gym tomorrow....

Keep ya posted ..

xxx


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all,

after discussing push/pull/legs with @Suprakill4 and @biglbs a little before my hols, i decided to give it a go and i thought id start small and build on it and see how it goes-

gona use the rotational split i put a link in for earlier.

Started push session last night and im not entirely sure the volumes are correct but i can say that i feel achy as feck all upper body today after last night and dont know how my body with cope with pull tonight.....it sure feels like its got to be doing something tho.

Heres a breakdown of last night

Chest-

Smith machine bench press- 30kg 3 x 5

incline bench press- 30kg 3 x 5

incline dumbell flyes using 10 kg dumbell 3 x 5

Shoulders-

seated dumbell press 10kg 3 x 5

lateral raises 8kg dumbell 3 x 5

Triceps-

Pushdown v-bar 40kg 3 x 5

Overhead extension 30kg 3 x 5

I have to say it felt like a good session and plenty of increases in weights so far but im not sure about whether i shoulda or coulda managed 5 x 5

Pull session tonight-

Back-

T-bar rows, lat pulls, seated low row

Biceps-

Nautilus seated curls

barbell curls

lying cable curls

and maybe some abs although im still doing abs several times a week along with cardio.

Trying to increase protein a bit more now in the shape of shakes which i have to admit ive been kinda skipping of late.

Laters

xxx


----------



## biglbs

Cool babe!

Nice also to see the protein will be there for the body to heal,as without any as you know it is a non-starter,i recon you will do well,the weights will increase quite fast using 5 x 5 on PP too,lovely,just like you x


----------



## Suprakill4

Awesome. Knew you would be tempted to try it. I bet it will work great for you. Any updated pics coming before the holiday. When is it you go?


----------



## Suprakill4

Gonna point girlfriend in direction of your journal so she can gain some info on training. She just started and I have her on push pull legs. She is enjoying it so far. Got 60kg leg presses for first ever leg session I was impressed. As deep as possible too for 12 reps.


----------



## Suprakill4

Why not so legs tonight if your upper is aching already? Any chance you can train every other day to get extra recovery. I always put legs between push and pull for this reason and so there's no overlap of muscles bein used.


----------



## Enjoy1

Allrite

Trained Wednesday night

Pull night....

Oh yeah how i loved pull night...:laugh:

Back

Behind the neck lat pulls 40kg 3 x 5

t-bar rows 35kg 3 x 5

cable low row 1 x 5 x 50kg, 60kg x 5 and 70 kg x 5

Biceps

lying cable curl 30kg x 5, 35kg x 5, and 40kg x 5

preacher curl with 10kg dumbell 3 x 5

done.....oh how i love back day.... 

i have to say that only doing 5 reps each time really helps in the weight increases i see an increase even though it might just be 5kg on every exercise,,, and im loving it.. :thumb:

got a whole real zest again and that butterfly excitement whilst training...aint it just great.

Diet been ok ish....had to have an out of house lunch today for the first time in ages and ended up having a sandwich,...which i never eat...

so today has been a bit of a high carb day and combined with a rest day... :blowme:

No breakfast then half a cookie and some rice crackers

lunch- wholemeal ham hock and salad sandwhich , another cookie!!

dinner- chicken fillet in tomato sauce with roasted veg

currently topping it all off with a glass of red after a lovely day in work...thanks... :wub:

xxx


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all

Legs day yesterday.

Cardio and abs am

Pm- seated leg extension 30kg 3 x 5

Seated calf raises 25kg 3 x 5

Leg presses 80kg 3 x 5

Weighted step lunges 3 x 20

Squat using machine 3 x 5

Lever machine standing calf raises 50kg 3 x 5

Lever squats 50kg 3 x 5

Seated hammy curls 35kg 3 x 5

Not a bad session but could do with getting the weights steadily increasing in most exercises though. Through time I know I can do it.

Rest day today then back to push tomorrow.

Laters

Xxx


----------



## Suprakill4

Over the moon you are really enjoying the change!!! Nice to change it up and fuel that exiting feeling again. On one routine too long I get bored. Have a great weekend , well, what's left if it. I had a massive cheat day today. Have a look in my journal how much I have eaten lol. Be glad to be back to diet tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Enjoy1

Yes i surely am really lapping up the new routine....in the words of mcd's 'im lovin it'.

Increased weights although low reps/sets its a great boost to see strength improvement , even for a woos like me...

last night was push night -

chest

Bench press 35kg 3 x 5

incline cable flyes 6.25kg x 1 set, 7.5kg x 1 set, 10kg x 1 set

cable crossover 7.5kg x 1 set , 10kg x 2 set

shoulders

behind neck smith press 30kg 3 x 5

smith shoulder press 30kg 3 x 5

triceps

seated nautilus pushdown 40kg 3 x 5

v-bar pushdown 45kg 3 x 5

Trained this am- cardio and abs 20mins hiit treadmill 1:1, 100 total ab crunches, 10 mins hiit rowing machine

Tonight is pull night...yay!!!

Diet yesterday was carb loaded...

Breakfast 2 slices of toast and 3 organic pork sausages

lunch- tesco readymeal kung po chicken

dinner- chateaxbriand , roast tatties, 2 yorkshire puddings and mixed veg...(expertly cooked and served by my live in butler lol )

all washed down with 2 glasses of extremely lovely red wine.... what a fattie..!!!!!!!!

back on the diet today-

trained fasted

lunch- mini mozzarella pieces and a tin of tuna in tomato sauce, small carton of mixed fruit pieces

dinner - will be- steamed mixed veg and coated chicken fillets..

Laters

xxx


----------



## Enjoy1

:thumb:

Pull night done 

back-

Reverse close grip pulldown 40kg 1 x 5, 50kg 2 x 5

lying t-bar row 30kg x 2 x 5, 20kg 1 x 5

Seated low cable row 60kg 1 x 5, 70kg 2 x 5

biceps

e-z bar preacher curls 10kg 1 x 5, 15kg 2 x 5 (PB for me!)

nautilus curls 12.5kg 1 x 5, 15kg 2 x 5 (another PB for me!)

Today- rest day (Cardio & Abs)

treadmill hiit 1:1 20mins

total ab crunches x 100

7kg med ball russian twists 3 x 50

Felt really flat this morning however, im putting that down to having a complex protein shake for breakfast pre w/o which i never normally do, and wont be doing again after this..

Needing my rest tonight i think to recharge for legs day tomorrow...

Laters



xxx


----------



## Enjoy1

Trained legs Wed

Nautilus extensions 30kg 3 x 5

nautilus leg press 50kg 3 x 5

seated calf raises 30kg 3x 5

seated ham extension 35kg 3 x 5

seated leg press 80kg 1 x 5, 90kg 2 x 5

done....not impressed with the lack of weight on the first few exercises however, i had done cardio in the am and suffered from knee pain again on treadmill so shifted back to cross trainer for time being for cardio which is much less jarring on the knee.

Rest day today ..... back to push day tomorrow cant wait to see if i can improve on strength .

Diet today been shocking....carbs, carbs and more carbs...... mg: working today and didnt do the prep thing last night so ended up having a pack of sandwiches and crisps, oh yeah then there was the obligatory afternoon cuppa with jam donut....was great ...even though i got beat in the eating a donut without licking your lips comp....next time!!!! lol

Laters...im jusst about to fall into a carb induced coma....

xxx


----------



## biglbs

You should be full of beans tomorrow after the carbs!!xx


----------



## Suprakill4

Good leg press weight! What's your stance like on them?

Still enjoying push pull legs?


----------



## Enjoy1

Im enjoying this change up immensely......still feeling great after every session with the increase in weights on all exercises giving a real boost even though its only for 5 reps a set...still feels like a major gain. My shape feels as though its already started to change especially chest and lats., and i love it.. im hoping to post up some before and after pics ...12 weeks in...but the profile pic i put up is a fair representation of how soft i was before starting.

Leg press is done with feet 3/4 up the plate and just around shoulder width apart for one exercise, and the lower weight one was done with feet all the way to the bottom of the plate with feet tighter...

x


----------



## Suprakill4

Enjoy1 said:


> Im enjoying this change up immensely......still feeling great after every session with the increase in weights on all exercises giving a real boost even though its only for 5 reps a set...still feels like a major gain. My shape feels as though its already started to change especially chest and lats., and i love it.. im hoping to post up some before and after pics ...12 weeks in...but the profile pic i put up is a fair representation of how soft i was before starting.
> 
> Leg press is done with feet 3/4 up the plate and just around shoulder width apart for one exercise, and the lower weight one was done with feet all the way to the bottom of the plate with feet tighter...
> 
> x


Sounds really good. Your really enjoying training and that's half the battle!!

Look forward to the transformation. If the Avi is soft looking then must be looking fantastic now!


----------



## Enjoy1

Suprakill4 said:


> Sounds really good. Your really enjoying training and that's half the battle!!
> 
> Look forward to the transformation. If the Avi is soft looking then must be looking fantastic now!


  Cheers , thanks for the support mate :thumb :x


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all

Trained Friday - am cross trainer cardio steady state for 45 mins and ab work crunches total abs 200, Russian twists 3 x 50.

Pm push session

Bench press 30kg 1 x 5, 35kg 2 x 5

Incline 20kg 1 x 5 , 30kg 2 x 5

Pec dec 3 x 5

Shoulder press nautilus 3 x 5

Seated lat raises (machine) 35kg 1 x 5, 50kg 2 x 5 (pb)

V-bar tricep press down 3 x 5

Overhead extension 3 x 5

Triceps felt really burned out which is real unusual for me as I have no triceps lol

Diet was ok ... Up until I had that Indian takeaway I promise 

Xx


----------



## 25434

200 crunches? holeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee cow!!! I suddenly feel faint...lol


----------



## Mingster

Less crunches, more pies lol.

Good work princess, your dedication is as exhausting as ever


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> Less crunches, more pies lol.
> 
> Good work princess, your dedication is as exhausting as ever


 :thumb: thanks my wee monkey.....had my fair share of cheat days recently......its hard to get the brain into the mentality that the scales dont matter and the mirror does....always a fault of mine....i get so far with the gain then bang...i just cant let myself get any heavier.....

however, i can see this time an improvement in how im eating....not a great carb eater at any time but certainly relaxing a little on the tight strict low carb diet i had adopted.

Your support is much appreciated....as always....

xxx


----------



## Enjoy1

hey all,

i have been training despite my lack of journal entries....wont cover the days ive not written up....

Today push-

chest-

incline dumbell flyes 8 kg 3 x 5

flat bench press olly bar- & 20kg 3 x 5

nautilus incline press 30kg 1 x 5 and 50kg 2 x 5 (pb)

shoulders

smith machine behind neck press 20kg bar & 10kg 3 x 5

seated dumbell lat raises 7.5kg 3 x 5

triceps-

bodyweight dips 3 x5 supersetted with

v-bar pushdown 45kg 3 x 5

done....

diet today-

3 egg omlette with sundried tomatoes, 1 homemade protein bar,

homemade turkey mince chilli ,

supps- omega 3, glucosamine sulphate, bcaa, vitamin b complex, caffeine tabs pre-workout,

still really enjoying this routine and feeling strength gains .

xxx


----------



## Enjoy1

Ok so....

Trained Friday am-

cardio tried back on the treadmill hiit 10 mins warm up hiit 1:1 for 15 and 5 cool down

then 15 mins full on x-trainer

Friday night off

Saturday- no cardio have lazed about all day in my onesie with absolutely no intention of going to the gym....however....

just cant do it...my brain said go to the gym so here i am waiting- (as usual) on :wub: to move his a55 so we can get a session in tonight before closing- tbf if he hadnt asked me if i wasnt going... i probably would still be in me onesie...:laugh:

Ive eaten a whole baton of tiger bread today and feel every crumb of it sitting im my hugely bloated tummy...:no: not a happy girl....i love to eat it but just cannot digest the stuff...

awf for a pull sesh...

catchya laters...

xxx


----------



## Greshie

Bread can be very bloating ... I eat very little of it these days .. though my current liking is for Tesco olive rolls .... :drool:


----------



## Enjoy1

Greshie said:


> Bread can be very bloating ... I eat very little of it these days .. though my current liking is for Tesco olive rolls .... :drool:


  oh Gresh bread was always my downfall before I started training and the smell of it makes me want it....I loved when JJ would have a bit of toast I followed him around like a wee pup... 

Happy to say that the ty has gone down a bit now...

X


----------



## Mingster

I love bread and eats lots and lots of it. Don't worry princess, the bloat will be gone tomorrow


----------



## Enjoy1

hey all

Trained tonight..pull session

Nautilus pulldown 60kg 3 x 5

Seated low cable row 60 kg 1 x 5, 75kg 2 x 5 (pb)

Cg pulldown 45kg 3 x 5

Double cable bicep standing curl 20kg a side supersetted

With 20kg olly bar curl 3 x 5

Shrug 20kg 3 x 5

Behind back t bar shrug 35kg 3 x 5

Diet been high carb day

2 soya sausages & tiger bread

Half fat cheddar, roast ham, chicken skewer and tiger bread

Breaded mushrooms and chicken madras planned for dinner

Xxx


----------



## Greshie

Ah so you did get to the gym .... :thumb:


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all,

Trained this am

Cardio and abs-

cross trainer 30 mins level 7

abs- v-ups 3 x 20

heel touch 3 x 50

plank 3 x 30 sec

woodchopper on cables 3 x 20 each side

training leggies tonight so have had a wee extra snack meal yay....

diet today-

2 fillets of smoked mackerel and 200g spinach

200g fat free greek yoghurt with 1 1/4 scoops of wpc rasp ripple through it

pre evening training-

30g half fat cheddar, 2 slices of wiltshire wafer thin ham, homemade coleslaw

macros so far according to myfitnesspal-

fat total 47g, of which saturated 15g

protein 99g

carbs 32g

dinner- planned as chicken fillet in salt and pepper coating with steamed cabbage and carrots.

Laters

xxx


----------



## biglbs

I love bread and it loves my hips and belly and makes my feet look like i am wearing wellies.....:laugh:


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all,

Last nights push session:

Chest-

bench 30kg 1 x 8 warm up, 40kg 2 x 5

incline cable flyes 7.5kg 1 x 5, 10kg 1 x 5, 7.5kg 1 x 5

seated machine chest press 35kg 1 x 10 warm up, 40kg 2 x 5

Shoulders-

dumbell ohp 8kg 3 x 10

seated delt raises 6kg 2 x 10, 8kg 2 x 10

Tris-

v-bar pushdown 25kg 3 x 10 supersetted with

overhead cable extensions 12.5kg 3 x 10

Diet been better in terms of quantity of food consumed, this new routine seems to make me hungry almost all the time....

yesterday-

porridge 20g ,

oatcakes with peanut butter

lunch-

turkey fillet 250g (ish) , 2 oatcakes with cheese,

snack- baked crisps, pepperami,

dinner- aberdeen angus quarterpounder with 1/4 pack of amoy pre-cooked rice noodles

felt like i never stopped eating all day and still went to bed with a hunger pang :laugh:

No weights today- cardio this afternoon and a night off.... feeling upper body soreness from last nights session still so pull session will be tomorrow....cant wait.. :thumb:

laters

xxx


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all,

Trained yesterday- pull session

back-

lat behind neck pull 35kg 1 x 10 warm up, 40kg 1 x 5, 45kg 1 x 5

lying t-bar row 20kg 1 x 10 warm up, 25kg 2 x 5

close grip pulldown 40kg 1 x 5, 50kg 2 x 5

bis-

dumbell preacher curls 10kg 1 x , 12.5kg 2 x 5

crouching v-bar cable curl 15kg 1 x 5, 17.5kg 2 x 5

Ate way too much this weekend ,

Saturday- no breakfast, lunch was tin of tuna in tomato sauce, dinner takeaway - chicken pakora x 3 pieces and then chicken passanda and half a nan bread

Sunday- pork and chorizo sausage in 2 slices of wholemeal toast, had a mcd's chicken sandwich with fries, and then a marks and spencers beef wellington with cabbage and cauliflower , followed by a healthy portion of tiramisu...

ive pigged all weekend and must tighten the diet through the week.......the weight is surprisingly not going up by much despite my best eating efforts...still remain just under 9st ....


----------



## 25434

Morning...just under 9 stone..hummmm......just about the size of one of my legs...haha.....I just look at at loaf and I put a stone on...you look lovely and slim...happy Monday missis....and hullo to double J too....


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all

Trained Monday cardio- am

cross trainer and abs- bosu med ball situps,seated russian twists, and weighted bar waist twists

pm- legs

seated ham extensions

leg extensions

leg press managing 1 x 5 @80kg and 2 x [email protected]

lever squat machine 50kg 3 x 10

standing calf raises 3 x 8

seated calf raises 3 x 8

Tuesday-

cardio on cross trainer, and 2 x 100 total ab crunches (machine)

Wed am-

cardio on cross trainer, abs bosu situps with med ball 2 x 50 and weighted bar waist twist 2 x 50

training this evening- push session.......

:thumb:

Laters


----------



## biglbs

Hi darling ,remember sometimes a binge will speed your metabolism,tricking it to burn more,i am dieting using that kind of mindset at the mo,have now lost 42lb,one or two days per week i eat a lot 2 days i eat practically nothing other than a bit of protein and the rest are low carb and high protein days.


----------



## Suprakill4

Looking well in the pic. Your food always sounds amazing!


----------



## Enjoy1

biglbs said:


> Hi darling ,remember sometimes a binge will speed your metabolism,tricking it to burn more,i am dieting using that kind of mindset at the mo,have now lost 42lb,one or two days per week i eat a lot 2 days i eat practically nothing other than a bit of protein and the rest are low carb and high protein days.


Hey sweetheart...

You doin so good at the moment.....losing just in the right way... ive not had a lot of appetite sometimes but since this new routine started PPL i feel like im eating tons....although to some it will seem like a mere snack.....however, still try to eat as clean as i can (with the occassional takeaway) :whistling:



Suprakill4 said:


> Looking well in the pic. Your food always sounds amazing!


Thanks.....my food sounds much better than your watery intake just now....i dont know how you manage to drink that all in a day.... never mind the extra night time visits to the little room...:laugh:


----------



## Enjoy1

Pull day

Back:

Nautilus pull down 60kg 2 x 5, 70kg 2 x 5

Seated low cable row 70kg 1 x 5 , 75kg 2 x 5

Close grip pull down 40kg 1 x 5 , 45kg 2 x 5

Upright cable row 50 kg 3 x 5

Face pulls 45kg 3 x 5

Bicep lying cable curl 35kg 3 x 5 superset with Olly bar curl

Dumbbell hammer curl 8kg 3 x 5

Diet

Porridge and protein shake for breakfast

Post workout - 2 peperroni pizza slices and a chicken skewer

Dinner - breaded mushroom then 2 home made wholemeal wraps filled with spicy chicken and steak with mushrooms, onions and peppers

Good session today feel still making gains so all good ..

Xx


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all

Managed to get myself out for a run along the beach both Sunday and today. Not far just two and half miles each run , Sunday the knee gave in before I did.  . Tried some kinesiology taping for patella tendinitis and it seemed much better today. So good to be outside doing cardio and not stuck on the cross trainer 

Also legs night tonight -

Seated extension 30kg 3 x 5

Seated hams 35kg 3 x 8

Leg press 100kg 2 x 5 then 90 kg 2 x 5

Lever squat 60kg 3 x 10

Standing calf raises 60 kg 3 x 8

Seated calf raises 30kg 3 x 8

Legs feel great tightening up nicely. 

Xxx


----------



## Enjoy1

Thought I would pop up a midway pic ... Not much difference ... The first pic is around 2 weeks into the new ppl programme and the second one around 4 weeks in... Hoping to continue for around 12 weeks to begin and see how progress goes.


----------



## Suprakill4

Enjoy1 said:


> Thought I would pop up a midway pic ... Not much difference ... The first pic is around 2 weeks into the new ppl programme and the second one around 4 weeks in... Hoping to continue for around 12 weeks to begin and see how progress goes.
> 
> View attachment 122935


Very impressive width to your back. Delts look nice thickness too.

Great work!


----------



## Greshie

Enjoy1 said:


> Thought I would pop up a midway pic ... Not much difference ... The first pic is around 2 weeks into the new ppl programme and the second one around 4 weeks in... Hoping to continue for around 12 weeks to begin and see how progress goes.
> 
> View attachment 122935


Looks good Enjoy ...


----------



## Enjoy1

Suprakill4 said:


> Very impressive width to your back. Delts look nice thickness too.
> 
> Great work!


 :thumb: Thanks,

I have to say that my back width does seem to be improving slightly, ive had to go up a dress size just to get the lats in...:laugh:



Greshie said:


> Looks good Enjoy ...


 :beer: Cheers Greshie, trying hard and fingers crossed for a decent result in gains at the end.... :thumbup1:

Thanks guys, your support is much appreciated.

xxx


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all,

I have been training, just not always writing up ...

My car has been off the road, so ive kinda been forced to go running again ...

My knee has held up well and im managing around 20 mins total before resting inbetween....im using kinesio tape still each time to the patella tendons and its working up to a point i think.

Fat not dropping as much as i would have hoped , but seem to be maintaining what lean muscle i have..

Trained today push session-

Shoulders

Behind neck press 20kg warm up 1 x 10, then 2 x 5 @ 30kg

Seated dumbell press 10kg 3 x 8

seated lateral raises 8kg 3 x 8

chest

incline dumbell flyes 10kg 3 x 8

incline nautilus press 30kg 1 x 10, 40kg 2 x 5

pec dec 30kg 2 x 5

triceps

double rope 4 plates 3 x 8

double rope overhead extension 3 plates 3 x 5

done...

diet today

breakfast - two veggie sausages, scrambled egg, 4 bacon medallions , 1 slice of bergen toast

lunch- 2 oatcakes with chilli chutney

dinner- will be m & s chicken madras

Going to Wales strongest man tomorrow with JJ and really looking forward to it.....first time ive been to a live strongman event.....cannot wait.... :thumbup1:

xxx


----------



## Mingster

My car has been off the road this week but I haven't been running lol...


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> My car has been off the road this week but I haven't been running lol...


:laugh:Gives a whole new meaning to sorting out your wheels ............. :thumb :xx


----------



## Suprakill4

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb: Thanks,
> 
> I have to say that my back width does seem to be improving slightly, ive had to go up a dress size just to get the lats in...:laugh:
> 
> :beer: Cheers Greshie, trying hard and fingers crossed for a decent result in gains at the end.... :thumbup1:
> 
> Thanks guys, your support is much appreciated.
> 
> xxx


lol good work!!!!! I am filling out alot since diet now, might be up to medium tshirts soon but prob still be baggy lol.


----------



## Greshie

Suprakill4 said:


> lol good work!!!!! I am filling out alot since diet now, might be up to medium tshirts soon but prob still be baggy lol.


And I thought I was the only one on here struggling to get out of small sizes lol


----------



## Enjoy1

:thumb :Got back last night from a great week in the sun in Fuerteventura with @Double J ....... :wub: celebrated our one year together anniversary whilst there....

However, back to the stark reality of a very rainy North Wales today.... :no:

Didnt do any weight training at all in that week, however managed an early morning run before the sun really got too hot to do anything.....and a few sessions of bodyweight top to toe sessions....

Back to the gym tonight and i cannot begin to say how much i am looking forward to it......

Didnt eat that much when out there, i always lose my appetite in the heat , but what i didnt eat i more than made up for in the alcohol stakes...:laugh:

I love the nice colour ive got whilst out there and hoping to get a couple of sunbed sessions in to try and maintain a bit of the tan....

Catchya laters.

xxx


----------



## Greshie

Welcome back :thumbup1:

Good to hear you had a great time ... shame you missed summer !


----------



## biglbs

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb :Got back last night from a great week in the sun in Fuerteventura with @Double J ....... :wub: celebrated our one year together anniversary whilst there....
> 
> However, back to the stark reality of a very rainy North Wales today.... :no:
> 
> Didnt do any weight training at all in that week, however managed an early morning run before the sun really got too hot to do anything.....and a few sessions of bodyweight top to toe sessions....
> 
> Back to the gym tonight and i cannot begin to say how much i am looking forward to it......
> 
> Didnt eat that much when out there, i always lose my appetite in the heat , but what i didnt eat i more than made up for in the alcohol stakes...:laugh:
> 
> I love the nice colour ive got whilst out there and hoping to get a couple of sunbed sessions in to try and maintain a bit of the tan....
> 
> Catchya laters.
> 
> xxx


Omg a year !!!!!!!!!!!!!1

Congrats to you both xxx

Glad it was a gooden,you bothered with mt-2 tanning pep?

Big hug from tiddly ol me xx


----------



## Enjoy1

Greshie said:


> Welcome back :thumbup1:
> 
> Good to hear you had a great time ... shame you missed summer !


:laugh: Thanks G... yeah you are most probably right, one week sunshine in the UK = summer.....



biglbs said:


> Omg a year !!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> Congrats to you both xxx
> 
> Glad it was a gooden,you bothered with mt-2 tanning pep?
> 
> Big hug from tiddly ol me xx


 :beer: cheers my lovely....... tis been an absolutely brilliant year too....  ,

Nah, didnt bother the Mt-2..... and ive managed a not bad depth of colour.... always look and feel so much better with a bit of colour on...not so.....blue..:laugh:

Tiddly hugs from big guys are always very welcome.... :thumbup1:

<3 to you.....

xxx


----------



## 25434

Welcome home Enjoy1.... :clap:


----------



## Suprakill4

Glad you both had a good time.


----------



## Enjoy1

Still didnt do any weight training yesterday and managed 30 min of cardio only.....

Although did manage to get that pesky flat tyre on the car changed last night just before the garage closed for the night... :thumbup1:

So back to the gym all fresh and raring to go today.... wahhheeeyyyyyy!!!!  (says she still clad in her onesie having a second cup of lavazza !! :laugh

Plan on doing some hiit this morning then evening sesh with my partner push night....

Hope everybody has a great weekend whatever your up to.... :thumb:

xxx


----------



## Suprakill4

Still no training yesterday..... lazy cow...... :thumb:

Have a good push session and a great weekend!


----------



## Enjoy1

Such a lazy moo......yeah? did two great sessions yesterday........

am-

hiit cardio treadmill then

ab total crunch machine x 100

seated russian twist with med ball x 100

did a light upper body sesh in preparation for the push pm session-

incline smith machine press 30kg 3 x 10

cable crossover 10kg 3 x 10

seated traction pulldown 45kg 3 x 10

shoulder press machine 35kg 3 x 15

body weight dip 3 x 6

pm- push session

nautilus incline seated chest press 40kg 3 x 5

nautilus seated press 40kg 3 x 5

cable crossover 15kg 1 x 5, 20kg 1 x 5, 25kg 2 x 5

shoulders-

dumbell unilateral shoulder press 7.5kg 1 x 10, 10kg 2 x 5

seated lat raises 8kg 3 x 10

tris-

pushdown 6 plates 3 x 8

overhead extension 20kg 1 x 10, 25kg 3 x 8

done......

felt really great to be getting back into it.....

rest day today Saturday, to recupperate after a mammoth push then Sunday pull day....oh yeah.....bring it... :thumb:

laters

xxx


----------



## Suprakill4

Ha ha redeemed!  . Good session! Making me desperate to get in for push but its not until tomorrow


----------



## Enjoy1

Training session yesterday...

pull

Back-

Close grip pulldown 3 x 10

Behind neck lat pull 3 x 10

seated low row 2 x 10, 1 x 5

face pull 3 x 10

biceps

e-z bar preacher curls 3 x 10

t-bar concentration curls 3 x 10

abs- bosu situps 3 x 25 with 10kg weight

total crunch machine 4 x 50

to finish-

hitt treadmill 20 mins

diet was not too bad

lunch- 2 boiled eggs, 2 oatcakes

but did have some m and s potato rosti cake thingys with my roast chicken then the teeniest piece of key lime pie..... 

aching pleasingly from top to toe.....could do with a wee massage....

laters

xxx


----------



## Enjoy1

Feeling better today....

Had a bit of a funny day yesterday......

Bought myself 3 new dresses and could not get any of them to zip over my back....wtf? now im hardly a wide load and my skinny jeans and tops fit comfortably, however it seems like anything fitted with no give is just not on....

I had a bit of a breakdown over it ....like major  :sad: and all .... then took my a55 of to the gym .... 

Maybe i should get some more pics done soon.... and judge from that..... (thanks to Double J ) :wub: whos constant support and reassurance is what keeps me going...

Now --- i feel like i got 'wings'

Legs night last night-

Seated extension 3 x 10,

seated calf raises 3 x 10

nautilus leg press

seated leg press

Lever squats 3 x 10

standing calf raises 3 x 10

abs 4 x 50 (had to stop then as i felt a bit queasy)........

diet was not great yesterday-

No breakfast

Lunch was a small pack off sushi roll, cracker crisps and a flax seed bar

No dinner after making myself feel ill

Today-

No breakfast

Lunch- spinach, chicken and tomato omlette (2 whole eggs)

Dinner- willl be home made turkey mince chilli...

Hoping to train tonight but probably just a some hiit if anything...

Laters

xxx


----------



## Suprakill4

Nice pull workout i like the structure of that! Have you stuck to the same sort of volume since changing to PPL or varied it?

Have you ever seen DC style training and DC stretches? If not, i would highly reccommend looking at it and trying it one time with the PPL structure. Its what im on now, and Leanne (my partner) too, and her progression is excellent and im happy with mine aswel. The DC stretches WILL make DoubleJ want to cry like a girl in the gym though, i have to seriously fight back the tears of pain lol.


----------



## Suprakill4

And how come your missing breakfast Enjoy?

whats your name, i hate calling people by their username.


----------



## Enjoy1

Suprakill4 said:


> Nice pull workout i like the structure of that! Have you stuck to the same sort of volume since changing to PPL or varied it?
> 
> Have you ever seen DC style training and DC stretches? If not, i would highly reccommend looking at it and trying it one time with the PPL structure. Its what im on now, and Leanne (my partner) too, and her progression is excellent and im happy with mine aswel. The DC stretches WILL make DoubleJ want to cry like a girl in the gym though, i have to seriously fight back the tears of pain lol.


 :thumb: Ive more or less stuck with the 3 sets for 5 reps at higher weights and sometimes i do a warm up set for each exercise of 10 reps lighter and it seems to be doing the trick....

Ive not heard of DC training/stretches but intrigued now and always looking for something to push me that wee bit harder......i need to go investigate it and see if its something that can be incorporated for us both.....(just cos i want to see him beg for mercy)...lol.....

Thanks K.


----------



## Suprakill4

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb: Ive more or less stuck with the 3 sets for 5 reps at higher weights and sometimes i do a warm up set for each exercise of 10 reps lighter and it seems to be doing the trick....
> 
> Ive not heard of DC training/stretches but intrigued now and always looking for something to push me that wee bit harder......i need to go investigate it and see if its something that can be incorporated for us both.....(just cos i want to see him beg for mercy)...lol.....
> 
> Thanks K.


You will not regret it, well, probably will as its horrendous on the stretching part but it works! You will be laughing when he is doing 60 second FULL stretch holds on chest and quads believe me, he will be shaking like a leaf if done to the pooint your meant to (where it feels like the muscle is going to tear off!! lol )


----------



## Enjoy1

Okay gonna try and post a pic taken today,

Can see improvements in chest and arms and hoping to get my photographer sorted for the back shots for comparison at the weekend.



Sorry new phone can't work out how to turn it


----------



## biglbs

Enjoy1 said:


> Okay gonna try and post a pic taken today,
> 
> Can see improvements in chest and arms and hoping to get my photographer sorted for the back shots for comparison at the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 125722
> 
> 
> Sorry new phone can't work out how to turn it


Defo looking tight there,very good on delts/arms too..xx lovely my dear xx


----------



## Suprakill4

biglbs said:


> Defo looking tight there,very good on delts/arms too..xx lovely my dear xx


Yeah chest and arms look good!! Nice capped delts stand out to me too. Good to see back, a strong point for you for sure.


----------



## 25434

Morning Enjoy1....your delts....phwoooaaarrrr....I'm really envious...one day mine will come out...i just know it...lol....

Just in to wish you a great day.....


----------



## Enjoy1

biglbs said:


> Defo looking tight there,very good on delts/arms too..xx lovely my dear xx


  Hey my lovely, thanks ..... i think im putting on what you taken off...!! 



Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah chest and arms look good!! Nice capped delts stand out to me too. Good to see back, a strong point for you for sure.


  I def can see an improvement in chest, not every females cup of tea to have that seperation however, i really like it.... it just shows that if you put in the work the results will start showing.... in a way i cant wait to see if my back has come on as much as chest and delts.... 



Flubs said:


> Morning Enjoy1....your delts....phwoooaaarrrr....I'm really envious...one day mine will come out...i just know it...lol....
> 
> Just in to wish you a great day.....


 :beer: Thanks Missy, very kind of ya to say....... i hope you have an equally great day too.... beeg hugs..xx


----------



## Suprakill4

Enjoy1 said:


> Hey my lovely, thanks ..... i think im putting on what you taken off...!!
> 
> I def can see an improvement in chest, *not every females cup of tea to have that seperation *however, i really like it.... it just shows that if you put in the work the results will start showing.... in a way i cant wait to see if my back has come on as much as chest and delts....
> 
> :beer: Thanks Missy, very kind of ya to say....... i hope you have an equally great day too.... beeg hugs..xx


Yes the lazy ones that dont train and say its disgusting because they know they dont have the committment to do anything like that, thats the majority lol.

You had chance to research DC yet? you must video DoubleJ doing the quad ones, if you thinkk you have seen funny gym faces before, then you havnt compared to people doing the DC stretches lol. I look horrendous!!!!!!!!! (if you have seen the old total recall, when Arnies head is just about to explode on Mars, thats similar)


----------



## Enjoy1

Trained this am....cardio and abs only

Hiit treadmill 20 mins 1:1

Abs- total crunch machine 8 x 25

seated russian twist med ball 2 x 50

standing waist twist weighted bar 2 x 50

Finished with a cool down of 10 mins rowing machine...

Not doing weights tonight... my spotter is otherwise engaged... 

Still no brekkie....fasted cardio...

Lunch 2 boiled eggs, 2 oatcakes

Dinner will be steamed cod loin and mixed veg....

Weight has climbed now to 9stone.... bf % according to weight watchers bathroom scales 18.7% ,.

Laters xxx


----------



## Enjoy1

Did a quick google search for DC training/stretching....but not read in any great details.

What i read was that you do as many reps as you can at maximum weight up to a max rep per set of 12-15... then re rack the weights and take 15 breaths and go again? Is this a fair reflection of it? also managed to see some images for the stretches, like dumbell flyes- hold the movement at the bottom for 10 seconds, come back up then repeat and hold stretch for 50 secs??

Do you have any links for DC? that explain it in more details?

As for videoing JJ face doing the quads stretches..... that would be priceles and im sure he would return the favour when im least expecting it....


----------



## Suprakill4

Enjoy1 said:


> Did a quick google search for DC training/stretching....but not read in any great details.
> 
> What i read was that you do as many reps as you can at maximum weight up to a max rep per set of 12-15... then re rack the weights and take 15 breaths and go again? Is this a fair reflection of it? also managed to see some images for the stretches, like dumbell flyes- hold the movement at the bottom for 10 seconds, come back up then repeat and hold stretch for 50 secs??
> 
> Do you have any links for DC? that explain it in more details?
> 
> As for videoing JJ face doing the quads stretches..... that would be priceles and im sure he would return the favour when im least expecting it....


Yes that pretty much sums it up. Rest pause sets they are called. Give them a try there should be plenty of examples of routines online i think.


----------



## Suprakill4

Theres some good info on it here and explains in more depth and the reps you listed is TOTAL over the 3 rp sets not each one. E.g. my incline press last week was 100kg x 10, 6, 2. Done. I LOVE IT! Hanging on lats though for 60 seconds after 3 x failure on wide grip chins makes me want to be sick. Leanne uses lat pulldown for this as cannot do enough chins and then for the stretch just locks legs in and lets the weight pull her arms up and keep the muscle your stretching as relaxed as you can which isnt easy!


----------



## Enjoy1

okay so got a couple of back shots done and not too happy with progress so far...

Think I ought to step up a bit and increase on the reps and introduce the stretches maybe as K was suggesting... Feel I'm in need of something to give a growth spurt


----------



## Suprakill4

Enjoy1 said:


> okay so got a couple of back shots done and not too happy with progress so far...
> 
> Think I ought to step up a bit and increase on the reps and introduce the stretches maybe as K was suggesting... Feel I'm in need of something to give a growth spurt
> 
> View attachment 126564
> View attachment 126565
> View attachment 126565


Progress looks good to me. DEFINITELY introduce them. It certainly cannot cause any harm. Will drop you a pm


----------



## Northern Lass

Your chest is amazing! ! I want I want not fair lol


----------



## Enjoy1

YummyMummy said:


> Your chest is amazing! ! I want I want not fair lol


 :thumb :Cheers girly,....... not seen you around a while so thanks for dropping by...hope all is good in your world 

Its not every girls thang that kinda seperated look so its great to have a :thumb: support from yourself...


----------



## Enjoy1

Thursday-

am

Cardio was treadmill hiit for 20mins at 1:1 and abs. Still suffer from a bit of knee pain towards the end of a hiit session so i know that any constant treadmill/bike/rower is gonna really aggravate the injury whatever it is..... so for now i will have to be happy to continue hiit or go back to the boring old cross trainer...!

pm-

Push session

Nautilus incline press 40kg 1 x 10, 55kg 2 x 5

Nautilus seated press 40kg 1 x 8, 45kg 2 x 5

incline dumbell flyes 7.5kg 1 x 10, 10kg 1 x 5, 12.5kg 1 x 5

smith machine behind neck press 30kg 3 x 5

dumbell press 10kg 3 x 5

smith machine cgbp 20kg 3 x 10 supersetted with

seated pushdown 3 x 15

Diet-

Fasted cardio= no breakfast

lunch- tin of red salmon and crackers, high protein fruit yoghurt

dinner- chicken fillet, sweet potato and roasted tomatoes

had to cook a chicken skewer later on as i felt really starving..

snacks- brazil nuts, half a flapjack

Today- am will be cardio - might go back to doing a bit of x trainer just for a change up...

Laters


----------



## Northern Lass

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb :Cheers girly,....... not seen you around a while so thanks for dropping by...hope all is good in your world
> 
> Its not every girls thang that kinda seperated look so its great to have a :thumb: support from yourself...


I like it.. shows how much hard work you out into your body. Things are good, loosing weight slowly but surely, I'm doing the 10 wk challenge


----------



## Enjoy1

YummyMummy said:


> I like it.. shows how much hard work you out into your body. Things are good, loosing weight slowly but surely, I'm doing the 10 wk challenge


Had a quick look over your journal and you are doing grest so far keep up the hard work.. Will pop in soon xx


----------



## Enjoy1

Saw a poster for a local BB comp and thought "I coulda done that" omg where did that come from? Just not me to even think about it..,

This one is too close in 10 weeks time to do it but hey, theres always next year  xx


----------



## Northern Lass

Enjoy1 said:


> Saw a poster for a local BB comp and thought "I coulda done that" omg where did that come from? Just not me to even think about it..,
> 
> This one is too close in 10 weeks time to do it but hey, theres always next year  xx


You have my support , go for it next year def  :thumbup:


----------



## Greshie

Enjoy1 said:


> Saw a poster for a local BB comp and thought "I coulda done that" omg where did that come from? Just not me to even think about it..,
> 
> This one is too close in 10 weeks time to do it but hey, *theres always next year *  * xx*


Go for it !!!


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all

Been off since my last training session on Monday which was cardio hiit then legs.

A bit of a half hearted affair only doing 9 sets for legs and straight home.

Had a bug of some sorts which I am still fighting off. Have never slept so much only staying awake for a few hours each day.

Today was too nice to stay in so got my weary a55 outa bed and went for a run along the beach front. Managed 2.5 miles and that was enough. Nothing left in me for a session tonight but hoping the ds craze will sort me out tomorrow for a push session.

Take care all...

Xxx


----------



## Skye666

Enjoy1 said:


> Okay gonna try and post a pic taken today,
> 
> Can see improvements in chest and arms and hoping to get my photographer sorted for the back shots for comparison at the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 125722
> 
> 
> Sorry new phone can't work out how to turn it


Hi...think this looks fab...good job!!


----------



## Greshie

Hope you feel better soon , I had a bug this week as well, thought initially it was hay fever , but it turned into a cold which lasted 24 hours or so but left me feeling a bit run down !  ....


----------



## Enjoy1

Skye666 said:


> Hi...think this looks fab...good job!!


 :thumbup1: Thanks @Skye666

I think im making a bit of headways recently with the change in training.... makes the hard worth a bit more worth it....thanks for poppin in.. :thumb:



Greshie said:


> Hope you feel better soon , I had a bug this week as well, thought initially it was hay fever , but it turned into a cold which lasted 24 hours or so but left me feeling a bit run down !  ....


 :beer: Cheers @Greshie

Definately over the worst of it now....i couldnt even get outa ma PJ's yesterday...so to manage a run today was great... no cold to speak of as such just really like a washd oot cloot....  hope your ok now..xx take care

p.s. edit-- had my very own nurse maid...DJ...bless looked after me really well.... aww :wub: him....xx


----------



## 25434

Good to know you are feeling better missis...and good to know DJ is looking after you well.....he's a fab chappie...have a good weekend...x


----------



## Suprakill4

I've had a s0dding bug aswel but havnt got more than 3-4 hours a night kip all week! Horrible. Have kept training but thinking of taking a few days off to try and get rid of it.


----------



## Enjoy1

Oh no

No way could I have trained though, couldn't get out from under the duvet.

I think I had enough sleep for everyone... My record was a whole 20 hours sleep outa 24 hours...

Felt like sheeite after it though..

Hope you get better soon K x


----------



## Suprakill4

Enjoy1 said:


> Oh no
> 
> No way could I have trained though, couldn't get out from under the duvet.
> 
> I think I had enough sleep for everyone... My record was a whole 20 hours sleep outa 24 hours...
> 
> Felt like sheeite after it though..
> 
> Hope you get better soon K x


20 hours!!!!! Wow!!!!!! I struggle to get 4 usually even with zopiclone.

Thanks you too. Taking weekend off coach says its a good idea. It's only legs which I can afford tk neglect a little bit and have minor pull in hamstring anyway. Getting out the car would you believe!! Have a great weekend both of you.


----------



## Northern Lass

Sorry to hear you've not been well (((hugs)))


----------



## Rykard

hope you're back on it soon..


----------



## biglbs

Enjoy1 said:


> Hey all
> 
> Been off since my last training session on Monday which was cardio hiit then legs.
> 
> A bit of a half hearted affair only doing 9 sets for legs and straight home.
> 
> Had a bug of some sorts which I am still fighting off. Have never slept so much only staying awake for a few hours each day.
> 
> Today was too nice to stay in so got my weary a55 outa bed and went for a run along the beach front. Managed 2.5 miles and that was enough. Nothing left in me for a session tonight but hoping the ds craze will sort me out tomorrow for a push session.
> 
> Take care all...
> 
> Xxx


Hope you are ok now mate,i had that thing too,yesterday and day before it left me with mashed brains!

Very tired last week,did not realise I had a bug,thought it was this fookin diet:laugh:


----------



## Mingster

Big hugs princess...


----------



## Enjoy1

Spot the sunburn


----------



## 25434

Ouch! Get some cocoa oil on that to stop it from peeling....tsk....lol...I've got a similar classy look on both arms where I was wearing my t shirt....popular look.....hehe


----------



## Greshie

tut tut you peeps not taking proper precautions :nono:


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> tut tut you peeps not taking proper precautions :nono:


I wasn't sunbathing, just walking along the prom...now enjoy1 of course......... :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## Rykard

hope that's not too sore - get the after sun rubbed in


----------



## Enjoy1

how right you are Greshie,. I should know better but hey I do love the sunshine.. Being a Scot it's hard not to rush out and soak it all in, just incase I may not see it again in a while..  xx


----------



## Double J

Rykard said:


> hope that's not too sore - get the after sun rubbed in


Trust me there'll be no problem on that score


----------



## biglbs

Enjoy1 said:


> Spot the sunburn
> 
> View attachment 127985


Are you trying to emulate the Lobster colour???


----------



## Suprakill4

Double J said:


> Trust me there'll be no problem on that score


Hahaha nice!


----------



## Enjoy1

The lobster look has left me, anyway least I blended nicely with the local.. 

Since I last posted I've managed a full push session then a leg session yesterday.

Today it was cardio only in the form of a run along the beach early on... Was still absolutely roasting and I can honestly say I've never seen my ankles sweat before... I just had to take a pic... Lol

Need to get a handle on the diet as I feel I've had too many cheats lately... Just like a glass or two of vino of a weekend .. Need to hit that on the head... We'll after my birthday on Thursday that is  xx


----------



## Suprakill4

Enjoy1 said:


> The lobster look has left me, anyway least I blended nicely with the local..
> 
> Since I last posted I've managed a full push session then a leg session yesterday.
> 
> Today it was cardio only in the form of a run along the beach early on... Was still absolutely roasting and I can honestly say I've never seen my ankles sweat before... I just had to take a pic... Lol
> 
> Need to get a handle on the diet as I feel I've had too many cheats lately... Just like a glass or two of vino of a weekend .. Need to hit that on the head... We'll after my birthday on Thursday that is  xx


Ah what's a few cheats in the long scheme of things. I think every single part of my body was sweating today in the gym it was horrendous. Lucky to live near a beach in this weather!


----------



## Mingster

Happy birthday in advance. Is there a national holiday?


----------



## Enjoy1

Suprakill4 said:


> Ah what's a few cheats in the long scheme of things. I think every single part of my body was sweating today in the gym it was horrendous. Lucky to live near a beach in this weather!


The beach front is great for running.. Never been actually brave enough to Don the bikini and get in though... Very tempting in this nice weather 



Mingster said:


> Happy birthday in advance. Is there a national holiday?


My subjects are only awarded a holiday if they are loyal and true to their Princess... Not many around getting day's off then  xx


----------



## Suprakill4

Enjoy1 said:


> The beach front is great for running.. Never been actually brave enough to Don the bikini and get in though... Very tempting in this nice weather
> 
> My subjects are only awarded a holiday if they are loyal and true to their Princess... Not many around getting day's off then  xx


What!!!! Get it done look how much work you have put into your physique bl00dy show it off! Chances are massive that you'll have the best physique on that beach, have you seen the standard at beaches nowadays, I'm constantly mistaking people for beached whales when I go, they hate it when I go running in shouting for help the get the whale back in the water while I'm trying to roll them down lol.


----------



## Greshie

Many happy returns for Thursday  xxx (in case I forget on the day! )


----------



## Mingster

Enjoy1 said:


> The beach front is great for running.. Never been actually brave enough to Don the bikini and get in though... Very tempting in this nice weather
> 
> My subjects are only awarded a holiday if they are loyal and true to their Princess... Not many around getting day's off then  xx


Well, I've got a half day off on Thursday so I must be one or the other


----------



## Rykard

Greshie said:


> Many happy returns for Thursday  xxx (in case I forget on the day! )


+1 - can't get on from work as much as i used to..


----------



## Enjoy1

Suprakill4 said:


> What!!!! Get it done look how much work you have put into your physique bl00dy show it off! Chances are massive that you'll have the best physique on that beach, have you seen the standard at beaches nowadays, I'm constantly mistaking people for beached whales when I go, they hate it when I go running in shouting for help the get the whale back in the water while I'm trying to roll them down lol.


  Lol ,.......seen a few of them around.....and as tempting as it is...id leave them well alone,...you could risk falling in the blowhole...not good.... mg: x



Greshie said:


> Many happy returns for Thursday  xxx (in case I forget on the day! )


 :thumb: Thanks my darling.....(dont worry about forgetting- i think it comes with the territory of getting on a bit....or does it? i dunno ----i forget)...:laugh:x



Mingster said:


> Well, I've got a half day off on Thursday so I must be one or the other


My wee monkey....you could never be a middle of the road boy..... :cool2: x



Rykard said:


> +1 - can't get on from work as much as i used to..


 :thumbup1: Cheers Ryks......have fun at work....i been promised the whole day off...well i think thats what he meant when he said i was on a promise for my birthday.. :whistling:

xxx


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all,

No weights today...

Up at 630 and away for a shoreline run again, still only doing the 2.6mile circuit , however the knee is not complaining near as much as it used to but the heat at that time of the morning was astounding still.....this time i managed to persuade Dj :wub:what a good idea it would be if he accompanied me...he loves the shore after all.....and i do like the challenge of keeping up with the bike... 

All good diet wise today despite being in the sweltering office today, i prepared a lovely mixed salad and had a chicken fillet with it and tesco low calorie caesar style dressing (low carb too) and very tasty....

Laters

xxx


----------



## Greshie

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumbup1: Cheers Ryks......have fun at work....i been promised the whole day off...well i think thats what he meant when he said i was on a promise for my birthday.. :whistling:
> 
> xxx


I believe DJ's actual words were that he is going to bring you smoked salmon and champagne for your breakfast in bed, then he'll run a bath for you, make sure all your clothes for the day are freshly ironed , and on his return from work will cook you a 3 course meal and do the washing up...



Enjoy1 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> No weights today...
> 
> Up at 630 and away for a shoreline run again, still only doing the 2.6mile circuit , however the knee is not complaining near as much as it used to but the heat at that time of the morning was astounding still.....this time i managed to persuade Dj :wub:what a good idea it would be if he accompanied me...he loves the shore after all........
> 
> Laters
> 
> xxx


I thought rock pools were more his habitat


----------



## Northern Lass

Enjoy1 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> No weights today...
> 
> Up at 630 and away for a shoreline run again, still only doing the 2.6mile circuit , however the knee is not complaining near as much as it used to but the heat at that time of the morning was astounding still.....this time i managed to persuade Dj :wub:what a good idea it would be if he accompanied me...he loves the shore after all.....and i do like the challenge of keeping up with the bike...
> 
> All good diet wise today despite being in the sweltering office today, i prepared a lovely mixed salad and had a chicken fillet with it and tesco low calorie caesar style dressing (low carb too) and very tasty....
> 
> Laters
> 
> xxx


Well done for keeping on track with the diet  - I bet it was a nice and cool at 6.30am? I was getting up with my babies at that time lol


----------



## biglbs

Greshie said:


> I believe DJ's actual words were that he is going to bring you smoked salmon and champagne for your breakfast in bed, then he'll run a bath for you, make sure all your clothes for the day are freshly ironed , and on his return from work will cook you a 3 course meal and do the washing up...
> 
> I thought rock pools were more his habitat


Bwahahahahahahahh,,,,, :thumb:


----------



## Enjoy1

Not in to report any training just showing off as to how many hotels I can stay in one week... Eh 3 lol

Still ensconced in a hotel for the weekend but training in a local gym tomorrow morning...

I love birthdays with DJ

Xxx


----------



## 25434

Enjoy1 said:


> Not in to report any training just showing off as to how many hotels I can stay in one week... Eh 3 lol
> 
> *Still ensconced in a hotel for the weekend* but training in a local gym tomorrow morning...
> 
> I love birthdays with DJ
> 
> so plenty of cardio still going on then ..... :blink: :lol: heehee...just being cheeky there...I hope you are having a really lovely time...and beeeg hugs to DJ too....x and a belated happy birthday too....x
> 
> Xxx


----------



## Enjoy1

Not updated recently been having a wee break still managed to find the gym in each of the places I stayed so did some form of training... Maybe not strictly to the regime but training nevertheless..

Back today to the usual gym and absolutely blasted the pull session... Through in some abs too..

Had an approach by someone at the gym about entering the contest I mentioned but it's now only around 8 weeks away and I couldn't do the contest justice in that short prep time.. No posing experience and it would take all of them weeks just to learn a routine never mind anything else... Kinda disappointed I didn't notice it earlier, but I wouldn't want to make a total bollox of my first show..

I have waited this long... What's another year



Xx


----------



## biglbs

Hay that would be an experience,why not do a mock at it,do all the training /dieting and posing,if you feel your then good enough enter,what you got to lose,if you choose not to,you would have learnt for next year xx


----------



## 25434

Hey there, just swinging by, in me pants....literally as I'm so fecking hot!! lol...I'm glad you're having or had a nice time out from training...and what a fabbie compliment someone asking about you doing a show and all that...even if you didn't do it, that is a lovely thing right?....I reckin anyhow....x


----------



## Suprakill4

Enjoy1 said:


> Not updated recently been having a wee break still managed to find the gym in each of the places I stayed so did some form of training... Maybe not strictly to the regime but training nevertheless..
> 
> Back today to the usual gym and absolutely blasted the pull session... Through in some abs too..
> 
> Had an approach by someone at the gym about entering the contest I mentioned but it's now only around 8 weeks away and I couldn't do the contest justice in that short prep time.. No posing experience and it would take all of them weeks just to learn a routine never mind anything else... Kinda disappointed I didn't notice it earlier, but I wouldn't want to make a total bollox of my first show..
> 
> I have waited this long... What's another year
> 
> 
> 
> Xx


You sound exactly like me! People keep telling me to do it and im daft for putting it off but why compete if you know your not going to be content with how you looked? I would rather wait a year which im doing and be able to give it my all.


----------



## Suprakill4

biglbs said:


> Hay that would be an experience,why not do a mock at it,do all the training /dieting and posing,if you feel your then good enough enter,what you got to lose,if you choose not to,you would have learnt for next year xx


A decent idea!!! I just recently done the same, me and my coach learnt so much and if it wasnt a trial run, the comp would have been a c0ck up because the carb up didnt go right, we cut sodium a little too early, and we now know enough to smash it next year.


----------



## biglbs

Suprakill4 said:


> A decent idea!!! I just recently done the same, me and my coach learnt so much and if it wasnt a trial run, the comp would have been a c0ck up because the carb up didnt go right, we cut sodium a little too early, and we now know enough to smash it next year.


I have seen some realy successful pro's do mini mock prep,to experiment with differing aspects of diet/aas etc,they always looked bigger after too,as I bet you did buddy!


----------



## Suprakill4

biglbs said:


> I have seen some realy successful pro's do mini mock prep,to experiment with differing aspects of diet/aas etc,they always looked bigger after too,as I bet you did buddy!


Yeah considerably mate, have a look at my musclefood story in my sig bud.

Anyone will look bigger when leaner providing they fill out properly.

I think its a great idea, and it will put her mind at ease a bit more come the actualy comp prep because will know what does and doesnt work!

The morning of my final diet, i could not for the life of me fill out, was eating LOADS and it wasnt touching the sides. Then later the evening i had loads of sweets and boom, vascular all over and REALLY full in comparison so prep morning, few bags of haribo will do me.


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all,

Couple of days to catch up on training logs-

Friday- legs day

seated calfs 30kg

standing calfs 50 kg

lever squats 50kg

free squats only olly bar & 10kg

seated hams 30kg

Sunday

Push day

Chest-

bench press 30kg for 10 reps warm up, 40kg x 5 reps, then 2 reps at 50kg (PB) , and drop set to 40kg x 5 reps.

incline dumbell flyes 10kg x 5, 12.5 kg x 5 and 15kg (PB) x 5

pec dec 30kg x 10 warm up, 32.5kg x 5 x 2 sets

Shoulders-

behind neck press 35kg x 5, 40kg x 5, 35kg x 5

bent over dumbell lat raises 8kg 1 x 5, 10kg 3 x 5

Triceps-

Pushdown (plates numbered not weighted) whatever 7 plates weigh 3 x 5 supersetted

with overhead double rope extension 3 plates 3 x 5

Been thinking about the 'mock prep' - it sorta set me a target of 8 weeks to see what i can do different. I dont want to spend any cash getting myself a guru to help me through as i dont intend to compete at the end., just gona give it a go myself and hopefully with a little help from my friends on here i can make a difference.

Had a look at macros etc today to see how would be best to achieve a cut muscle sparing of course...  thinking along the lines of -

Height- 5ft 7, weight 130lbs,

Daily intake to look something like this

1530 kcal

Protein 195g/day

Carb 75g

Fat 50g

Looks around 1-2lbs of loss per week for the 8 weeks.... not set in stone and will be adjusted as necessary.... feel free to please comment on the above..

Not really gonna change any of the training around just yet...i feel ive made good progress with the PPL and im gonna keep on with it for now....

Im not taking any extra supplements apart from omega fish oils and vit c. Gona start kre-alkalyn pre/post workout but not sure if i should add anything else.

Again feel free to comment on any supplements you think i would benefit from...also would appreciate any links or suggestions as to carb up timings pre show and sodium loading etc...

Might post up some pics this week.

Here we go........................ yay !!!!

I love training....


----------



## Enjoy1

Macros according to myfitnesspal..

Protein 182g,

carbs 22g

fat 45g

So nearly managed to make the protein macros target @Double J says he can help me reach the target by bedtime, hmmmm..

Low carb has always been easy for me and I don't think it will harm to have some low days? Fat was high due to having 97% pork sausages at breakfast and sirloin for first main meal. Even with fat cut off seemed high.

Let's see how I get on tomorrow...



Xx


----------



## Enjoy1

Morning all,

No training this morning.... boss says i have to work all this week to make up for the extra days off i had last week . Had a wonderful week off, brilliant weather and my daughter managed to come to Wales for a visit...brilliant just to spend time doing nothing...

Training tonight...cardio and abs i think....

Managed to stomach a protein shake before i left for work this morning, i never have an appetite really before lunchtime but maybe i can condition my tummy to getting a shake in the morning.

Will post up my training later.

Cheers..

:thumb:


----------



## 25434

Hello Enjoy1...this sounds exciting...you doing a cut...whaahaaaaayeeee....how cool....I would do one too however the act of stopping shovelling food in my gob is inhibiting me somewhat...lolol......glad you had some nice days off but eeeek? your boss making your work them back? WUT?....pft....


----------



## Enjoy1

Flubs said:


> Hello Enjoy1...this sounds exciting...you doing a cut...whaahaaaaayeeee....how cool....I would do one too however the act of stopping shovelling food in my gob is inhibiting me somewhat...lolol......glad you had some nice days off but eeeek? your boss making your work them back? WUT?....pft....


  Yeah day 3 .... going great so far, still tons of energy ... as for the shovelling food thing...yep i still am just not takeaway and wine.. well at least for now.. 

Some bosses can be so cruel... (wipes forehead with back of hand in a woe is me fashion).... are you lisnen @Double J ?...........

As for the invite ... @Flubs , put it like this.....you gonna have plenty time to save for a new dress....as well as hat, shoes , bag, jewellery ...well you get me? xxx


----------



## Enjoy1

Trained last night... although just about didnt!!

Had my lazy butt all settled on the settee cuddled up under my blankie ..... and did the self torture thing of imagining how fat and lazy i would be if i stayed under there and bobs your aunt fanny i was up like a whippet and off ..

Only did Hiit treadmill for 30 mins then

Ab bosu crunches 2 x 50

russian med ball twists 2 x 50

seated ab crunches 2 x 50

Too hot despite the gym being very nicely air conditioned.....but felt great ....

Macros yesterday were like this...

Total calories- 1052 (not including any negative for calories expended in training)

Fat - 23g

Protein- 177g

Carbs- 30g

Should be training tonight- pull session-- really looking forward to it.... i love training back...

Laters


----------



## Enjoy1

Trained pull session last night

Back

Behind neck pulldown 40kg 1 x 5, 45kg 2 x 5

Close grip pulldown 45kg 1 5, 50kg 2 x 5

Lying t-bar row 25kg 2 x 5 , 30kg 1 x 5, 32.5kg 1 x 5

Biceps

Preacher dumbell curl 8kg for 10 reps warm up, 10kg 2 x 5, 12.5kg 1 x 5

Crouched cable curl 25kg 3 x 10 supersetted with

double rope curl 25kg 3 x 10

Macros not so good yesterday- no appetitie

Calorie intake- 843 (food)

Exercise -260kcal

so only 583 kcal net

Fat- 18g

Protein - 151g

Carbs-19g

Gonna try and make an effort and eat more today ....

Still feeling a bit squidgy in the middle...


----------



## Enjoy1

Trained yesterday

Legs day

Seated extension 3 x 8

nautilus leg press 3 x 8

Lever squat 60kg 3 x 10

standing calf raises 60kg 3 x 8

seated calf raises 3 x 8

weighted step lunges 3 x 20

Friday- push session

Chest

Smith machine bench

40kg warm up x 5

50kg x 5 x 1

55kg x 5 x 1

Cable crossover 3 x 5

Nautilus incline press 40kg 1 x 10, 60kg 1 x 5, drop set to 55 kg 1 x 5

shoulders

behind neck press 30kg 3 x 5

dumbell supersets-

7kg shoulder press 1 x 10, lateral raises 1 x 10 standing rear delt raises 1 x 10 all x 3 sets

shoulders fried....

finished with triceps

pushdown 3 x 5 supersetted with overhead extension 3 x 5

Felt really tired towards the end and struggled to get 5 reps on final sets...

Been really low carb since Sunday and its starting to show although i lack no enthusiasm, and no drive the muscles are just so tired towards the end ...

Hoping to get some cardio in over the weekend...

Will do an update on Sunday re weight and measurements etc....

Laters

xxx


----------



## Enjoy1

Good afternoon all,

Trained today.,

Started off gonna go do some cardio and abs..

ended up doing a sneaky back session....

Seated traction pulldown 40kg 3 x 10

supersetted with seated low row machine 40kg 3 x 10

keeping it light and wanting the burn... 

smith machine upright row 20kg 1 x 10 warm up, 30kg 2 x 10 35kg 1 x 5

traps-

double rope face pulls 3 x 10

rear cable shrugs 3 x 10

finished with

ab crunch machine 4 x 25

and stepper for cardio 15mins total...

didn leave till i felt sick.... :laugh: :drool:

Thanks to my ever suffering partner @Double J who puts up with my head shakes and furious working pace.... :wub:

Macros the last couple of days have been truly appalling... im ashamed to say...

I find myself not wanting to eat to avoid eating the 'wrong' type of food ......... and my net calorie intake for last two days was around 200 and odd each day.... :confused1:

Got to get myself back into eating loads but clean... very difficult for me....:no:

Me last week pre cut...





>


----------



## biglbs

Looking mint buddy:thumbup1:


----------



## Suprakill4

Looking amazing!!


----------



## Northern Lass

Looking awesome hun x


----------



## Enjoy1

biglbs said:


> Looking mint buddy:thumbup1:


Mwah..... aww kind of you to say my love,..... x



Suprakill4 said:


> Looking amazing!!


Thanks Keiran,.... cant wait to see what happens over the 8 weeks now..x



YummyMummy said:


> Looking awesome hun x


 :beer: Thanks for your support chic, its much appreciated..... bring on the cut..x


----------



## Enjoy1

Trained yesterday

Was gona be just a cardio session but kinda did a sneaky wee back session..... 

Assisted wide grip pull ups - 3 x 10...

wide grip lat pulldown 3 x 10 @40kg

seated nautilus row 40kg only 4 x 10

single dumbell rows 14kg 4 x 10 each side

olly bar row 4 x 10

finished with

4 x 25 total ab crunch machine

4 x 25 russian twist

So far diet is still rubbish... just got no appetite ... cannot find anything i want or like to eat....

Yesterday looked like this-

nothing until post workout when i had a complex protein shake

then dinner was 2 slices of roast beef , 1/4 of a sweet potato mashed and steamed carrot... nothing else ..

Im hoping my body soon adjusts and starts making me feel hungry... :thumbup1:

So far in week one-

4lbs loss,

1 inch off waist

1/2 inch off each thigh

however, my humungous bottom refuses to budge...:laugh:

Laters

xx


----------



## Mingster

A lot of people would kill for a humungous bottom xx


----------



## Enjoy1

Pull session last night.................

Behind neck lat pulldown 40kg 1 x 5, 45kg 2 x 5

Cable low row 60kg 1 x 5 , 70kg 1 x 5, 75kg 1 x 5

Single arm dumbell rows 1 x 10 @ 10kg, 14kg x 5, 17.5kg 2 x 5

Biceps

E-z bar preacher curls 20kg 3 x 5

crouched double rope curl 3 x 5

bodyweight close grip chin ups 3 x 5

Diet not great again yesterday..... got an order coming from Musclefoods on Friday so i had better find an appetite.... cant leave it all to @Double J :laugh:

Laters..

xxx


----------



## Suprakill4

what have you ordered from MF?

Ive got over 20kg chicken in, near to 100 steaks left (i think) and just ordered 28 x 300g fillet lol. Using two freezers and there full. Its an addiction i love their products!


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> A lot of people would kill for a humungous bottom xx


I am in charge of such a thing...please give me names and I will forward mine!...:laugh:

Hey Enjoy1...you look utterly gorgeous and you need your bottom as you are so slim everywhere else...and you need a soft cushion to sit on and to look fab in your 'kini...which you do by the way...no pervo/peodo/****/lomo/domo/lobo or any other sort of "O" that I see the guys writing...:laugh: and also...cough...sorry to bring this up...but...but...I'm sure Double J loves to see your bottom with some meat on it...errrmmm....sorry...double sorry....but I believe that is true...I mean I haven't exactly had that conversation with him at all but from what I've read a nice padded firm bottom is a good thing....

sadly, although mine is well..welllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll padded it's not exactly firm...however it's coming on and should be a 12.8 tog rating before long...hahahaha...

Take care Enjoy1...x


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> I am in charge of such a thing...please give me names and I will forward mine!...:laugh:


I've seen a pic and your bottom looks pretty good to me


----------



## Enjoy1

Suprakill4 said:


> what have you ordered from MF?
> 
> Ive got over 20kg chicken in, near to 100 steaks left (i think) and just ordered 28 x 300g fillet lol. Using two freezers and there full. Its an addiction i love their products!


 :thumb: Great to hear that their stuff is top quality, went a bit gentler on quantity ordered as we havnt tried them before. Got 5kg of chicken fillets, sirloin steaks, t-bone veal steaks, sliced beef fillet .... cant wait to try the veal tbh, more out of curiousity as ive never had it before...  im hoping neither and even worse both of us develop an addiction to it as you seem to have, things could get expensive buying for 2..!!



Flubs said:


> I am in charge of such a thing...please give me names and I will forward mine!...:laugh:
> 
> Hey Enjoy1...you look utterly gorgeous and you need your bottom as you are so slim everywhere else...and you need a soft cushion to sit on and to look fab in your 'kini...which you do by the way...no pervo/peodo/****/lomo/domo/lobo or any other sort of "O" that I see the guys writing...:laugh: and also...cough...sorry to bring this up...but...but...I'm sure Double J loves to see your bottom with some meat on it...errrmmm....sorry...double sorry....but I believe that is true...I mean I haven't exactly had that conversation with him at all but from what I've read a nice padded firm bottom is a good thing....
> 
> sadly, although mine is well..welllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll padded it's not exactly firm...however it's coming on and should be a 12.8 tog rating before long...hahahaha...
> 
> Take care Enjoy1...x


:laugh: Nice one @Flubs ...... if only it were so.... that i could detach it and get a different one.... however, a combination of squats and a bit of padding .... and whoops there it is..... bootyful...!!! :whistling:



Mingster said:


> I've seen a pic and your bottom looks pretty good to me


 :blowme: Aye aye.....whats goin on here then....hmmm.....bottom pics being sent?..............  well if ya got it..... @Flubs ..... why not flaunt it...xxx


----------



## Mingster

No pics sent I can assure you. Flubs posted a quick pic just when I happened to be browsing Very fortuitous for me I must say:thumbup1:


----------



## Suprakill4

Haha. Try £900 in 2 months on meat!


----------



## Enjoy1

Suprakill4 said:


> Haha. Try £900 in 2 months on meat!


 :blowme: bludy heck ... That's enough to buy a whole coo....

That should be enough food to see you through the weekend then


----------



## Enjoy1

Trained Wed night...

Cardio and abs only...

30 mins on the cross trainer steady state

total ab crunch machine 4 x 25

hanging knee raises 4 x 10

Hate to keep harping on about diet but yesterday it was truly terrible...im starting now to cause a bit of concern through my lack of input...

All i could muster up the appetite for yesterday was half a protein bar and about 5 almonds... :death: p155 poor tbh..

Now im all for the cut and losing a bit of fat but dont want to lose out big time on gains....any suggestions to boost it?

Training tonight - not sure if we are doing legs or push....

Laters

xx


----------



## Mingster

Drink some calories hon. Meal replacement drinks should go down easily...


----------



## 25434

Morning Enjoy1...sometimes I can't hack the eating thing either so I drink protein drinks with blueberries and sometimes whack in a greek yoghurt then thin it down with water or skim milk....take care missis and do try to intake something okay?  I would be really concerned if you got unwell cos you're not eating enough......xx

how about nut butter on slices of apple? I eat that too when I can't face a full meal....


----------



## Enjoy1

Thanks @Mingster and @Flubs I think I will have to try packing everything into a shake and try getting that down. Apppetite been better today im pleased to say

Xxx


----------



## Mingster

Another tasty little snack is Belvita biscuits dipped in peanut butter...mmmmmmm.


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> Another tasty little snack is Belvita biscuits dipped in peanut butter...mmmmmmm.


oh bleurrrrrggghh...surely not?...eeek! heehee..actually what I find weird is that peanut butter makes me gag, but almond butter which is a nut butter doesn't...huh?...hummm..weird...

how about blueberries whizzed up in skim milk? proteins and carbs in one hit? orrrrr...quark whisked up in a lime jelly..it tastes like a mousse thing, but has a good protein hit and tastes a bit naughty too...


----------



## Enjoy1

Trained Friday - push session

Chest

Smith machine bench press 30kg 1 x 10, 40kg 2 x 5

cable crossover 3 x 5

dumbell flyes 12.5kg 1 x 10, 15kg 2 x 5

Shoulders

behind neck press 30kg 3 x 5

nautilus shoulder press 40kg 3 x 5

seated delt raises 40kg 1 x 10 each side, 45kg 1 x 5 each side , 47.5kg 1 x 5 each side

Saturday- legs

Lever squats 50kg 3 x 10

smith machine front squat 3 x 5

olly bar free squat 1 x 10 , 3 x 8

standing calf raises 50kg 3 x 8

seated hamstring curl single leg 3 x 10

Diet been much improved over the last 2 days...

Friday

100 g cottage cheese, 1 duck egg

lunch- tin of weight watchers tuna in tomato and herb sauce and 2 cups of bovril

dinner- t-bone veal steak with grilled pepper and tomato

Saturday-

Invested in some protein that i know i love so managed 2 scoops at breakfast time

phd diet whey vanilla 2 scoops

lunch- home made thai green chicken curry, (found a product ive not used before - coconut milk powder only 2.5g carb per 10g and you dont need to use a lot to get a lovely creamy taste)

dinner- is kindly being made for me tonight and is a fillet beef madras cooked from scratch by @Double J :wub: got to love him....xx

So macros are looking really on target today, and its a relief to actually want to eat.... weigh in and measure tomorrow however, i know ive dropped another couple of pounds , the look and feel of my clothing tells me so...


----------



## 25434

That's a great piccie there.....you look lovely....

Soddit.....:laugh: xx


----------



## Enjoy1

Morning

Trained yesterday morning

Hiit treadmill 20 mins 1:1

Abs

Total crunch machine 4 x 25

Bosu med ball crunches 4 x 50

Med ball russian twist 4 x 50

Standing weighted bar waist twist 2 x 50

Core work needs a reshuffle fed up doing the same old ... need to look at lower ab work more.

Cardio in a wee while then pull session tonight.


----------



## Enjoy1

Trained yesterday am-

Cardio- Steady state 40 mins cross trainer

Abs- 4 x 25 total ab crunch machine

Trained pm-

Pull session

Back-

Lat wide grip pulldown 3 x 5 40kg 45kg x 2

close grip pulldown 3 x 5 50kg

seated cable low row 3 x 5 60kg , 2 x 5 65kg

smith machine upright row 20k 3 x 10, 30kg 1 x 5

Biceps-

Ez bar preacher curl 10kg 2 x 5, 15kg 2 x 5

reverse grip pulldown 50kg 3 x 5

crouched cable curl 20kg 3 x 5

Diet-

No breakfast

Lunch- omlette (1 whole egg & 1 white), mousse made with sugar free lime jelly mixed with 0% greek yoghurt

Dinner- 2 steak burgers (muscle food) 100g cooked chicked and steamed mix veg

snack - pre-workout snicker flapjack - oops..

ALso, tried DS craze new flavour last night before pull session = still awake at 5am today....not gona take that as late as that again.! ...goodness... wired!!!

Love it..

Working today and rest day ....

Laters..

:laugh:


----------



## Suprakill4

Any suggestions? Yes, sort ya bl00dy act out and try harder lol.

My appetite is shot, seriously so just started some periactin today that has been in the cuboard a year. Gets good feedback and its just an antihistamine drug. Also makes you extremely tired so im thinking to take one before bed to see if sorts my insomnia rather than Zopiclone.

Im currently coaching a woman (partner of a bloke ive just coached and got him SHREDDED) and she is struggling immensley with the food amount so any suggestions or any ways you find work, please let me know.


----------



## Enjoy1

Suprakill4 said:


> Any suggestions? Yes, sort ya bl00dy act out and try harder lol.
> 
> My appetite is shot, seriously so just started some periactin today that has been in the cuboard a year. Gets good feedback and its just an antihistamine drug. Also makes you extremely tired so im thinking to take one before bed to see if sorts my insomnia rather than Zopiclone.
> 
> Im currently coaching a woman (partner of a bloke ive just coached and got him SHREDDED) and she is struggling immensley with the food amount so any suggestions or any ways you find work, please let me know.


 :tongue: Cheers for that kick up the keister... i cant tell you how hard its been to get back eating again.... i think it was the threat of being drip fed protein shakes..  but im managing smaller meals throughout the day now and even the odd occassion when i really fancy a protein shake.. my eating problems stem from a personal mindset from an eating disorder and if that kicks back in bigtime i could have been back in trouble real quickly... mg:



I didnt know you did coaching ? I could be after your services in the near future....


----------



## Suprakill4

Enjoy1 said:


> :tongue: Cheers for that kick up the keister... i cant tell you how hard its been to get back eating again.... i think it was the threat of being drip fed protein shakes..  but im managing smaller meals throughout the day now and even the odd occassion when i really fancy a protein shake.. my eating problems stem from a personal mindset from an eating disorder and if that kicks back in bigtime i could have been back in trouble real quickly... mg:
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt know you did coaching ? I could be after your services in the near future....


Its not going to kick in, your too dedicated for that!!! Plus you have DoubleJ to help keep you on track, and another kick up the 4ss from me aswel!!!!!!!

I dont do coaching officilally just helping a couple of people out and the results im astounded with results. His missus is now having me help her too so be good to see them both when done. He is on his last day of it tomorrow and with water manipulated going to look awesome!


----------



## Enjoy1

Trained Wednesday pm push session-

Shoulders

Dumbell press 8kg only 3 x 10

lateral raises 3 x 10

behind neck press 3 x 5

cable delt raises 20 reps without stopping x 3

Chest

Lying cable flyes 3 x 5

nautilus incline press

Triceps

v-bar pushown 3 x 10 supersetted with

overhead tricep extension

*Thursday*

Trained legs

Seated single leg extensions 3 x 8

Nautilus leg press 3 x 10

Seated calf raises 3 x 10

walking weighted lunges 3 x 20

standing calf raises 3 x 10

Then abs-

2 x 50 bosu crunches, 2 x 50 russian twists, 2 x 50 standing weighted bar twists.

Then 30 mins cross trainer steady state .

Off Thursday night

Training tonight i think- probably just cardio though...


----------



## Enjoy1

Suprakill4 said:


> Its not going to kick in, your too dedicated for that!!! Plus you have DoubleJ to help keep you on track, and another kick up the 4ss from me aswel!!!!!!!
> 
> I dont do coaching officilally just helping a couple of people out and the results im astounded with results. His missus is now having me help her too so be good to see them both when done. He is on his last day of it tomorrow and with water manipulated going to look awesome!


 

Thanks K,..... come so far and not gona blow it....besides having @Double J like you say for support is exactly what i need...and hes so good at it... as are you my friend at kickin butt when necessary... :laugh:

As for the water manipulation, ive never done anything like that and i would love to do it to see what i could look like.... into it a while back but couldnt make sense of addition/cutting out sodium /water ..how long before finishing his cut are you introducing your friend to it? and how long for? if you dont wana give anything away its fine..


----------



## Suprakill4

Enjoy1 said:


> Thanks K,..... come so far and not gona blow it....besides having @Double J like you say for support is exactly what i need...and hes so good at it... as are you my friend at kickin butt when necessary... :laugh:
> 
> As for the water manipulation, ive never done anything like that and i would love to do it to see what i could look like.... into it a while back but couldnt make sense of addition/cutting out sodium /water ..how long before finishing his cut are you introducing your friend to it? and how long for? if you dont wana give anything away its fine..


He cut his sodium today and has been on 8-10 litres water a day since tuesday. Aquaban, dandelion root for the last few days with higher vit c. tomorrow is 12 litres and cuts water at 8pm, final pics sunday and will be putting carbs and fats in throughout the day. Im using a similar protocol to what i did on my cut but adapted a bit to suit him. He is extremely dry and vascular as hell, only going to get better as sunday progresses. His missus is doing well, she doesnt train however so was a bit more tricky but added cardio twice a day, she is struggling with the ammount of meals but getting by and losing well, 6lbs in first week and 2nd weigh in is on sunday.

You will be doing it for comp when you compete wont you? Exiting when you do it, the difference is madness over a week.


----------



## Suprakill4

Oh and his rebound diet, supplementation and trainings already planned, he is going to fill out big time. Very rewarding for me, he says i have altered his life in a big way for the better. MASSIVE confidence increase.


----------



## Enjoy1

mg:

Thats an amazing amount of fluid in one day ??? id struggle big time with that ..... but if its only for a few days the end result would be worth it... you should encourage him to let you show his before and after pics....would be great to see someone else who has put so much effort in...

What a boost for you - to have changed someones outlook so much.

:thumbup1:


----------



## Suprakill4

This is 9 weeks progress I believe or 8. He won't mind me sharing them have cropped his face out. Yes he is very flat, we wanted the fat off very quickly and I hope he competes next year though legs need alot of work which he knows.





He is much fuller now as introduced many more carbs this week.

Will show you how he looks Sunday if interested. He has stopped gaining completely no matter how much food hard training and supplementation he used so needed a focus so that's why had him diet.


----------



## biglbs

Suprakill4 said:


> Oh and his rebound diet, supplementation and trainings already planned, he is going to fill out big time. Very rewarding for me, he says i have altered his life in a big way for the better. MASSIVE confidence increase.


That is awesome,good work,i owe you reps mate,

Hi E1 ,looking great in here,keep it going :cool2: xxxxxxx


----------



## Suprakill4

biglbs said:


> That is awesome,good work,i owe you reps mate,
> 
> Hi E1 ,looking great in here,keep it going :cool2: xxxxxxx


Thanks mate. Will update tomorrow he has done his 12 litres today and cuts water at 8. He can't wait for his steak and wine tonight lol. He has put serious graft in.

Have a good weekend all!!! I'm off to wedding do to get hammered first time over a year.


----------



## Enjoy1

biglbs said:


> That is awesome,good work,i owe you reps mate,
> 
> Hi E1 ,looking great in here,keep it going :cool2: xxxxxxx


Thanks my darling....not seen you in a wee while, I really need to try and keep up...can't be losing touch with my lovely biggie..xx



Suprakill4 said:


> Thanks mate. Will update tomorrow he has done his 12 litres today and cuts water at 8. He can't wait for his steak and wine tonight lol. He has put serious graft in.
> 
> Have a good weekend all!!! I'm off to wedding do to get hammered first time over a year.


  hope you Arnt hungover mate?

Does good to have a right blowout now and then but the next day it doesn't seem worth it somehow !

Your friend looks amazing btw you done a fantastic job with him,... I really think you got a whole new career looming here !!


----------



## Suprakill4

Not hungover but I knew I was getting ill and suspect the drink just finished me off last night. It was an ok night actually just got a bit bored at the end because I was shattered!!!

Haha nahhhhhh I couldn't do coaching properly. I don't know enough but he has just done remarkably well. He has finished now.





Said he was absolutely hammered pumping up after his glass of wine and no water since 8 last night lol. Done well. Very happy.

Your weekend been ok? @biglbs not forgotten about you ill pm you shortly.


----------



## Enjoy1

Pull session

Back

Close grip pulldown 50kg 3 x 5

Wide grip behind neck 40kg 3 x 5

Standing cable wide grip row 35 kg 3 x 10

T-bar row 25kg 3 x 5

Seated traction pulldown superset with

Seated row 3 x 10 each no rest

Biceps

Seated nautilus curl 10kg, 12.5 kg, 13.75 a side for 3 x 5

Standing double cable curls superset with

Double rope curls 3 x 10 each.

Been out shopping today so diet was a protein shake for breakfast then sirloin steak and chips for lunch out and there's a homemade chicken madras on for dinner.... The appetite is good today 

Xx


----------



## Enjoy1

Suprakill4 said:


> Not hungover but I knew I was getting ill and suspect the drink just finished me off last night. It was an ok night actually just got a bit bored at the end because I was shattered!!!
> 
> Haha nahhhhhh I couldn't do coaching properly. I don't know enough but he has just done remarkably well. He has finished now.
> 
> View attachment 132764
> 
> 
> View attachment 132765
> 
> 
> Said he was absolutely hammered pumping up after his glass of wine and no water since 8 last night lol. Done well. Very happy.
> 
> Your weekend been ok? @biglbs not forgotten about you ill pm you shortly.


He is looking fantastic cut nicely with amazing shoulders and tris.....good job mate


----------



## biglbs

I don't think we will ever lose touch my freind

Ok Supra:cool2:


----------



## Enjoy1

Trained legs

seated nautilus extension 3 x 10

nautilus leg press (managed 2 sets but had a bit of lower back pain) stopped and retreated to the squat rack

olly bar only 1 x 10, 30kg 2 x 10, 40kg 2 x 10, 45kg 1 x 5

seated calf raises 3 x 8

seated hamstring curls 3 x 10

Tuesday am- cardio and abs

10mins hiit treadmill (knee pain surfaced so stopped )

then steady state cardio on cross trainer 20mins

total ab crunches 4 x 25


----------



## flinty90

Ohh enjoy how i miss ypur silky thighs tight buns and soft lips..... Oops sprry that was a dream i had lol.. Hppe ypur ok chicky still pumping in some freat looking sessions xxx


----------



## Enjoy1

flinty90 said:


> Ohh enjoy how i miss ypur silky thighs tight buns and soft lips..... Oops sprry that was a dream i had lol.. Hppe ypur ok chicky still pumping in some freat looking sessions xxx


  Helloooo stranger...... still "pumping" as you put it.... :laugh: and still managing to give you nightmares....

Nice to have you pop in ......

xx


----------



## Enjoy1

Trained Wednesday -

Shoulders session cos i felt like it.... :thumb:

Seated dumbell press low and lots - 10kg 15 x 4

Lateral raises 8kg 15 x 4 each side

front delt raises 6kg 10 x 4 each side no rest

cable delt raises 10 x 4

seated behind neck smith press 30kg 10 x 4

sneaky couple of sets of abs total ab crunch machine 4 x 25

Thursday

7am fasted steady state cardio cross trainer 30 mins only

hopefully training tonight back and bis.

Diet is still not fantastic but is a helluva lot better than before-

Yesterday

no breakfast

post workout had a phd diet whey 30g

around 3pm had 300g cooked chicken fillets

dinner- beef fillet strips curry and 50g cooked basmati rice

Laters


----------



## Enjoy1

Cardio done..... Boring steady state cross trainer 30 mins..

Off to have a shake

Laters


----------



## Enjoy1

trained legs Saturday

Seated nautilus extension

Squats yay I'm getting into this in the squat rack ....like a real trainer lol

Seated calf raises

Spotted the dead lift area free and no one else in so tried 3 sets p155 poor weight but need to practice technique so I don't snap something :laugh:

Seated leg press

Sunday

Trained cardio 30 mins steady state cross trainer

Ab crunch bosu with med ball 4 x 25

Russian twists med ball 2 x 50

Total ab crunch machine 2 x 50


----------



## Enjoy1

Carb intake ....

Diet been well off today

One doorstop of wholemeal toast covered in mature cheddar melted...

One chicken chorizo bake thingy,

Two half pints of cider,

Sirloin steak, broccoli cauliflower and pilau rice

And now on my 2nd glass of rose .....

Wtf is going down today.?

Back on it fir real tomorrow, working so up and out at 645 am to get in some cardio pre office 

Laters xx


----------



## Enjoy1

Mon 7am - Cardio in the form of steady state cross trainer 30 mins

with total ab crunches x 200

and rush out the door ..............

Tue - waiting in for a parcel.....new shoes new shoes new shoes!!!!!! :bounce: :bounce: two pairs....lovely...

so managed to switch off the 645 am alarm and cosy back in until 830 - leisurely gym session this morning

push session-

seated nautilus press 3 x 10

bench dumbell flyes 3 x 10

shoulders-

seated dumbell press 3 x 10

lateral dumbell raises 3 x 6 (heavier weights) supersetted with

front raises 3 x 10

presses 3 x 10

seated smith behind neck press 3 x 10

tricep pushdown 3 x 10

tricep overhead extension 3 x 6

finishing off with a 20 min steady state cross trainer session...

all i could manage it took all the energy i had left to complete this 20 min session....toying with the idea of revisiting tonight for a second cardio session...

diet been ok today

no breakfast but post workout phd diet whey shake

lunch 2 oatcakes and 2 slices of leerdammer light cheese

100g organic soya yoghurt with 1 scoop of phd belgian choc whey mixed in (my new passion)

small bowl of homemade chicken curry (1 small white onion , 4 chicken breast fillets and mixed ground curry dry spice mix) enough for 3 portions


----------



## Suprakill4

Now THAT is a diet I could enjoy!!!!!



Enjoy1 said:


> Carb intake ....
> 
> Diet been well off today
> 
> One doorstop of wholemeal toast covered in mature cheddar melted...
> 
> One chicken chorizo bake thingy,
> 
> Two half pints of cider,
> 
> Sirloin steak, broccoli cauliflower and pilau rice
> 
> And now on my 2nd glass of rose .....
> 
> Wtf is going down today.?
> 
> Back on it fir real tomorrow, working so up and out at 645 am to get in some cardio pre office
> 
> Laters xx


----------



## Enjoy1

Did end up back in the gym last night....

Started off going to go an do more cardio and just couldnt see my partner doing weights and me not !! something in my phsyche i think....

so did some more chest-

nautilus incline press 3 x 5

bench on the smith machine 3 x 5

cable crossovers 3 x 10

finished off with 3 x 100 ab crunches and

15 mins of cross trainer steady state cardio.

Cant tell you how tired i was last night and also HUNGRY.....had no appetite before and now i seem to be making up for all them calories i missed out on...

Today-

PHd diet whey 1 1/2 scoops for breakfast

popped out of the office mid morning and drifted into subway and had a sausage and egg 6in sub.... 

anyhow , at the beginning of today i was so tired i was thinking i would have a rest day, now im thinking....hmmmm legs?

Laters...

xx


----------



## Enjoy1

Legs yesterday.

Nautilus extension 3 x 10

No one around so got into the squat rack...

Olly bar x 10, then + 15kg 3 x 10

Lever squats 50kg 3. X 10

Standing calf raises 50kg 3 x 8

Seated hamstring curls 3 x 8 single leg

Seated nautilus calf raises 3 x 8

Standing weighted step lunges 3 x 20

Diet yesterday (cheat day)

Diet whey,

Chicken fillet with chilli cheese and onion, ( nice breath) lol

Dinner was masseeeevvvv

Crusty loaf slices spread with crab pâté for starter then

Chicken saag masala (m and s) and a garlic naan bread

Oh yeah and I washed it all down with half a bottle of rosé ..... Safe to say that was a cheat day 

Btw... Just tried and failed to get out of bed safely....

Not due to last nights wine but leg doms....anyone got a wheelchair I can borrow today. My legs hurt from a55 cheeks right down to ankles....awwww....

Think I may have to start making sure i get in some recovery in but them bcaas are the foulest tasting drink ....

Right ....another coffee and I will get outa bed.....and ready for the gym....

Laters xx


----------



## Enjoy1

back updates...

if they post the right way up lol


----------



## Suprakill4

Bloody hell! You have wings!!!!! You off out? Is that a corset?

Back looks as thick as it does wide, very balanced great work. Biceps nice shape and size, triceps hang down nice, delts are BIG. Very good.


----------



## Suprakill4

Not being a perv in the slightest but do a lat spread and back double bi without the top on and lower so can see waiste. It looks like your waiste is tiny and have a brilliant V but hard to tell completely on them pics.

How are you? And doublej?


----------



## Enjoy1

Thanks Keiran. Always good to get some constructive feedback.

Thinking bout strolling to the local for one and pick-up a bottle on the way back, and yes it's a corset...

I'm sure DJ will oblige as photographer in the topless shots.. :laugh:


----------



## Suprakill4

Enjoy1 said:


> Thanks Keiran. Always good to get some constructive feedback.
> 
> Thinking bout strolling to the local for one and pick-up a bottle on the way back, and yes it's a corset...
> 
> I'm sure DJ will oblige as photographer in the topless shots.. :laugh:


Sounds a good night. Haha I bet he will be happy with my suggestion I'm sure!!

Looking good though, be great to see you do a comp when you decide to.


----------



## Enjoy1

Ended up going to a nice wee pub that does real ales ( for DJ not me) and there was karaoke on so stayed on for that.

Not too bad on the alcohol front as I had 2 small glasses of rosé and two soda water... Not enough to make me get up and do a number ...thank goodness. :laugh:

Having a lavazza in bed then up and off for cardio this morning..

Did a shoulders session yesterday

Incline press 3 x 5

Seated machine delt raise 3 x 10

E-z bar behind neck standing press 5 x 10

T bar front raises 3 x 10

Abs- machine crunch, seated russian twists , cable crunches, wood choppers

I have to say my session didnt feel enjoyable I felt all over the place but something musta worked ... I ache (traps area) this morning ....

Right off for that coffee

Laters xx


----------



## Enjoy1

Sunday morning-

Cardio only... had a scoop and half of my pre-workout and trained hard.... jees thats good stuff...

Monday had a total rest day (off the gym anyhow) did the weeding, cut the grass and stripped the wallpaper off the hallway....

Now that was a rest day..:laugh:

Diet was way off yesterday., no breakfast, one steak burger for lunch and a massive dinner of roast beef and all the extras including roast tatties.. mg:

Got a new regime starting today and hoping its gona make a massive difference to how i train and eventually look...

Laters

xx


----------



## Suprakill4

All sounds good!! What's the new routine your starting? Have started mine and love it. It's not push pull legs anymore though but still, very good.


----------



## Mingster

Suprakill4 said:


> All sounds good!! What's the new routine your starting? Have started mine and love it. It's not push pull legs anymore though but still, very good.


It's a regime not a routine.

Regimes are for the true warriors and shield maidens amongst us. Routines are for those funny bodybuilder types


----------



## Enjoy1

yep,..... shield maiden ..... currently warming up my new costume....


----------



## Enjoy1

Been a bit... off and on diet wise but now gona knuckle down and pin the macros down. Push pull legs going and having a look at strength building again in a four day split.

We will soon see what happens.....

NO WINE!! I pwwomissee......

:whistling:


----------



## Suprakill4

Mingster said:


> It's a regime not a routine.
> 
> Regimes are for the true warriors and shield maidens amongst us. Routines are for those funny bodybuilder types


LOL, fair point!


----------



## Suprakill4

Enjoy1 said:


> Been a bit... off and on diet wise but now gona knuckle down and pin the macros down. Push pull legs going and having a look at strength building again in a four day split.
> 
> We will soon see what happens.....
> 
> NO WINE!! I pwwomissee......
> 
> :whistling:


Havnt defected from the PPL yet then 

It would be my preference but Jim has mixed things up for me to prioritise my hamstring and chest development.


----------



## Enjoy1

Carpet carrying, espadrille wearing , string vest bearing , fvckwits .....that is all :cursing:


----------



## Enjoy1

No apologies for last nights rant about the espadrille brigade cannot stand the time wasting, equipment hogging skinny jeaned no marks...

anyhow needless to say didn't finish my chest workout as I was too mardy and stomped off home.

up early this morning before work for cardio and abs, off tomorrow so going through the day, back session... wahey love back day

laters

xx


----------



## Enjoy1

Morning all,

Day off yesterday so managed to get in two sessions...

Am- cardio cross trainer for 30 mins and abs

bosu situps x 100, standing weighted bar waist twist, seated med ball russian twist, knee raises with inc press up using swiss ball,

pm- back/biceps

t-bar lying rows 20kg x 10, 25 kg x 5, 30kg x 5

close grip pulldowns 3 x 10

single arm dumbell row 14kg x 10, 17.5kg x 10 each side

wide grip pulldown 3 x 10

shrugs behind back 3 x 10 supersetted with face pulls

e-z bar preacher curls 3 x 8

lying t-bar concentration curls 3 x 10

double rope curls 3 x 10

diet - lunch 3 chicken sausages , 2 scrambled eggs

small green salad with 2 chicken skewers

dinner- 1 and 1/2 baked salmon fillets, green beans and 3 baby new potatoes.

This morning-

am cardio limited time so thought i would give the hiit on treadmill a go again.--- knee pain started to kick in the first 1 minute of intense running , managed 3 sprints (3 mins) before having to give up and did rowing machine instead... back to the cross trainer tomorrow ,.....

Think i need to start remembering to take my fish oils and glucosamine again, im going to order some cissus and some msm and along with them a capping device cos i remember the taste of that cissus oh so well... :crying:

Laters..

xx


----------



## Enjoy1

Up at 730 on a Saturday....wtf? builders are in so up before they start banging away...

cardio this morning and legs are due a hammering...

laters

xx


----------



## Enjoy1

Legs day.

Once again managed to haul myself into the squat rack... 

Empty olly bar for warm up

Then 20, 25 and 30kgs added I think that may be a pb squat in the rack for me :bounce:

Then seated extensions 2 sets both then 2 sets single leg

Seated calf raises 3 sets

Standing weighted lunges 3 x 20

Lever squats 60kg 3 x 10

Wobbly coming down stairs so musta had a fairly decent session.. 

Food until now..

2 slices multi seed bread with 2 x 97%pork sausages and of course tomato ketchup,

Small green salad

Got some wine in for tonight and its venison steaks with mashed sweet potatoes for dinner...


----------



## Suprakill4

Enjoy1 said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Day off yesterday so managed to get in two sessions...
> 
> Am- cardio cross trainer for 30 mins and abs
> 
> bosu situps x 100, standing weighted bar waist twist, seated med ball russian twist, knee raises with inc press up using swiss ball,
> 
> pm- back/biceps
> 
> t-bar lying rows 20kg x 10, 25 kg x 5, 30kg x 5
> 
> close grip pulldowns 3 x 10
> 
> single arm dumbell row 14kg x 10, 17.5kg x 10 each side
> 
> wide grip pulldown 3 x 10
> 
> shrugs behind back 3 x 10 supersetted with face pulls
> 
> e-z bar preacher curls 3 x 8
> 
> lying t-bar concentration curls 3 x 10
> 
> double rope curls 3 x 10
> 
> diet - lunch 3 chicken sausages , 2 scrambled eggs
> 
> small green salad with 2 chicken skewers
> 
> dinner- 1 and 1/2 baked salmon fillets, green beans and 3 baby new potatoes.
> 
> This morning-
> 
> am cardio limited time so thought i would give the hiit on treadmill a go again.--- knee pain started to kick in the first 1 minute of intense running , managed 3 sprints (3 mins) before having to give up and did rowing machine instead... back to the cross trainer tomorrow ,.....
> 
> Think i need to start remembering to take my fish oils and glucosamine again, im going to order some cissus and some msm and along with them a capping device cos i remember the taste of that cissus oh so well... :crying:
> 
> Laters..
> 
> xx


I might have a capping kit you can have.


----------



## Enjoy1

Suprakill4 said:


> I might have a capping kit you can have.


Thanks Keiran,

Ive now found krill and cissus in cap/tab form and only the msm in powder form , so i may not need to do my own caps if i can find that ....

:beer: for the offer....


----------



## Enjoy1

Yesterday, did cardio and abs ....

30mins on cross trainer....

abs weighted bar twists 3 x 50

med ball twists 4 x 50

bosu situps 3 x 50

This morning- 7am fasted cardio 30 min on cross trainer only.

Hoping to maybe to a weights session tonight....should be shoulders i think.... :thumb:

Diet been absolutely crap over the weekend.....thanks to a massive dominoes takeaway on saturday.. consisting of 2 slices of garlic bread, half a dozen or so chicken dippers and 3/4 of a large thin and crispy pizza .....  ...all washed down with lashings of wine....

Sunday-

lunch was chicken salad,

dinner- sweet potato mash and a lovely muscle food grass fed sirloin steak.....mmmm..

Laters xx


----------



## Rick89

solid squatting strong work

pizza and wine sounds good


----------



## Mingster

Did someone mention pizza?


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> Did someone mention pizza?


No! You've had enough pies and pizzas lately..... :tongue:

And anyhow...I'm sure enjoy1 said she wuz gonna send leftovers to me this week.....sure I remember that conversation :whistling:


----------



## Enjoy1

one can never have enough dominos pizza....hmmmm although did grow a spare tyre for a while on Saturday lol... had let out my button and lie flat out doing the shallow breathing thing until I recovered...haha....


----------



## Enjoy1

Morning all,

Trained last night.... shoulders

Dumbell press 10kg 3 x 10

lateral raises 3 x 10 with 8kg dumbell

front raises 3 x 10 6kg dumbell

smith behind neck press 20kg x 10, 25kg x 5 x 2 , 30kg x 4

cable lat raises 3 plates 3 x 10 each side x 2

Diet not bad but didnt prepare any food for work so ended up getting a sandwich out...

Breakfast- cup of white tea,

lunch- subway wholemeal meat and salad , small mixed fruit portion,

pre-training leftover sirloin madras and some brown basmati rice,

dinner- musclefood t-bone veal steak with brocoli and carrot , have to say yet again really enjoyed the veal steak.... very nice ..i could eat that every day for my dinner. 

Laters

x


----------



## Suprakill4

I do eat it every day for my dinner lol. Nice, but the food bill isnt great! veal escalopped with cous cous is my staple meals.


----------



## Enjoy1

Morning...... :bounce: :bounce:

Goodness ive way too much energy today ....

up and in the gym at 7am....

no cardio.... did legs as the rack etc was empty that time of the morning....good plan me thinks... and a good job my partner :wub: agrees to get up and spot at that time... lol

So my squat is fairly coming on... like ive mentioned ive not done this for a long while and always used to use either a pre-weighted barbell or get under the smith machine when doing them before as i never had a training partner. So this morning the squat rack and infact the entire floor of the gym was empty...yahoo.. so got my a55 in there smartish..

Pathetic weights i know however, im happy that the weight i can shift if girly like, is increasing..

warm up olly bar only x 10

then added 20kg x 10

25kg x 10

30kg x 5 and finally

a wee pb again for me 35kg for 4.....

then deadlifts again a new exercise for me

seated extensions 15kg only 3 x 15

seated calf raises 35kg 2 x 10, 1 x failure (6)

short but sweet... 

oh and i managed to sign myself up to go to a kettlebell class tonight....jees... mg: wish me luck....

laters

xx


----------



## 25434

Morning enjoy1...well done on the pb missis.... :bounce:

and good luck with the kettlebell class...they really knacker me out but I love them...happy weekend to ya....


----------



## Enjoy1

Morning

Trained yesterday back and biceps

*Back*

Lying nautilus t-bar rows 30kg x 10, 35kg x 8 and 40kg x 5

Reverse grip pulldown 40kg x 10, 45kg x 10 50kg x 10

close grip pulldown 40kg x 10, 45kg x 5 x 2

smith machine wide grip row 20kg x 10 x 2, 30kg x 5

*biceps**[/b*

*
*

*
t-bar cable curls 3 x 10*

*
preacher e-z bar curl 3 x 10*

*
dumbell concentration curl 3 x 10 *

*
*

*
diet wasnt particularly bad for a weekend...usually manage a huge pizza however resisted the temptation and settled for *

*
*

*
breakfast- 2 turkey sausages, 1 egg, 3 cherry tomatoes*

*
lunch- small m & s mango salad*

*
dinner- 2 slices of multiseed bread with 2 aberdeen angus steak burgers and a slice of leerdammer light . 1 large glass of rose wine was my treat.*

*
*

*
Today-*

*
Hanging around in my onesie , just finished my second lavazza and then im off to do a fasted cardio session on the cross trainer...*

*
*

*
Laters..*

*
*

*
*


----------



## Enjoy1

Just as I said...

trained Sunday... cardio and abs

managed a whole day off Monday...bit of a traumatic experience Sunday afternoon but things ok now..

training tomorrow if I can be assed getting out of my kip before 7am...

gnite all

xx


----------



## Enjoy1

*Tuesday trained chest*

Nautilus incline press 40kg 3 x 5

cables- supersetted high and low x 5 each x 3 sets

seated press 40kg x 10 x 3

bench smith machine 30kg warm up x 10, 40kg x 5 x 2 each

Wednesday 7am fasted cardio cross trainer 30mins

abs- total crunch machine x 100

diet fairly good

started eating porridge again for late breakfast- ready brek though...

Tuesday-

30g ready brek

lunch- ham 5 slices with mixed green salad

was goin late to gym so dinner time had a fish finger sandwich....2 slices of bergen soya/linseed with 6 fish fingers

after gym- sirloin steak, roast tomatos & peppers and 100g brown basmati rice...

(  forgot to mention someone had kit-kats in the office drawer and id not tried them cookies and cream flavour so had to have 2 just to make sure if i liked them or not).... :thumb:

Hoping to train tonight.....may do other half of push session....

Laters



xx


----------



## Mingster

Mmmmm. Just accidentally slipped an 8 pack of chunky Kit-Kats into the weekly shopping basket today:whistling:


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> Mmmmm. Just accidentally slipped an 8 pack of chunky Kit-Kats into the weekly shopping basket today:whistling:


?? Peanut butter chunky kit-kat............. :drool:


----------



## Mingster

Enjoy1 said:


> ?? Peanut butter chunky kit-kat............. :drool:


Just the originals lol. Bought a box of the white chocolate ones last time


----------



## biglbs

Enjoy1 said:


> ?? Peanut butter chunky kit-kat............. :drool:


I had my first one the other day,,,,,,,,,fatal!!! Hooked now!


----------



## Enjoy1

biglbs said:


> I had my first one the other day,,,,,,,,,fatal!!! Hooked now!


I know... some dirty meanie combining chocolate and peanut butter...the rotters... not giving a hoot about how luscious they are...

hmmmm.....


----------



## Enjoy1

Trained tonight..

Hiit bike 8 sec:12 sec for 20 mins....totally goosed me...

Still squeezed in a wee back session to kill time..

Lat pulldown 3 x 12

Close grip pull to front 3 x 15

Reverse grip pulldown 3 x 12

Done..

Diet today..

Ready break,

Prawn sandwich on wholemeal,

Snacks .. Flapjack and naughty naughty sweet chilli walkers sensations...mmmm...

No dinner yet ....not particularly hungry tonight...

X


----------



## Enjoy1

Trained tonight..

Hiit bike 8 sec:12 sec for 20 mins....totally goosed me...

Still squeezed in a wee back session to kill time..

Lat pulldown 3 x 12

Close grip pull to front 3 x 15

Reverse grip pulldown 3 x 12

Done..

Diet today..

Ready break,

Prawn sandwich on wholemeal,

Snacks .. Flapjack and naughty naughty sweet chilli walkers sensations...mmmm...

No dinner yet ....not particularly hungry tonight...

X


----------



## Enjoy1

Trained Friday, cardio bike 30 mins steady state

abs-

total crunch x 100

russian med ball twist 2 x 50

Sat: rest

Sun: legs

squat - warm up x 10, 20kg x 10, 30kg x 5, 35kg x 5 x 2

deadlift- starting to feel a bit more confident about the actual execution of this now but still light due to fear of a repeat of back injury, so olly & 30kg only for 3 x 10

calf- seated calf raises 10 x 3

extensions- 30kg x 10x 3

body weight dips 1 x 8, 2 x 10.

abs- hanging knee raises 3 x 10 and lying hip raises 3 x 15

Should be training tonight - shoulders i think....

Laters


----------



## Enjoy1

Trained last night- indeed it was shoulders...

Cable delt raises kept it light- 2 x 10 each side no rest for 3 sets last one drop set

behind neck smith press 30kg 1 x 10, 35kg 1 x 5, 37.5kg 1 x 3

seated dumbell press 10kg 2 x 5, then 12.5kg 1 x 5, 10kg 1 x 5

lat cable raises 15kg 3 x 10 supersetted with rope face pulls 3 x 10 @ 30kg

wide grip rear delt row on cables 3 x 10 (bit of a new one for me like using the smith machine for it but using a wide bar on the cable stack) felt ok probably need to sort out my stance a bit though

done.... shoulders felt really pumped last night but are fine today, no doms....yet..

Laters..

xx


----------



## Greshie

All going well I see


----------



## Enjoy1

hey all

Been in Dublin for a couple of days...

still managedto find a hotel with gym and did a cardio and biceps session....

diet not the best....I blame the Guinness...lol

back to it though...

xx


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all,

Training going good at the moment ...not quite following the ppl strictly sometimes splitting the push day as i always find this the hardest session so spread over a couple of days helps..

Yesterday just getting back in the groove after bein a bit jet lagged....lol.

so yesterday did 45mins steady state cardio on cross trainer followed by ab crunches x 100 and finished off with a wee blast of triceps doing supersetted pushdown with overhead extension...

Today did back...

Lat pulldown 35kg 1 x 10, 40kg 2 x 8

Bent over cable row 55kg 1 x 10, 60kg 2 x 8

wide grip pulldown to front 40kg 3 x 5

seated low row 60kg 1 x 10, 70kg 2 x 8

single arm dumbell row 12.5kg 1 x 10 e/s, 16kg, then 18kg x 8 each set/side

barbell bent over row - olly bar only x 10, plus 10kg 2 x 10

done...

tomorrow legs day....

 xx


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all,

Trained legs this morning..

Up and had some craze, an espresso and off we went,..

So up in the squat rack,,....ooh it's becoming a habit,..

Olly bar only x 10 w/u, 30kg plus bar x 5, 35kg x 8, 40kg x 4 with bar is around 65kg,.. A pb for me...thanks @ Double J :wub: my spotter,... So much better with him behind me,,, lol...

Leg press nautilus 40kg x 8 x 3

Seated calf raises 3x 10

SLDL 45kg x 3 x 6

Weighted walking lunges 3 x 20

Leggies are coming on a bit and gonna try and do x 2 per week just would like to get a bit more quad showing...

DJ and me.....


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all

Up and at em this morning....

nothing special,.... steady state cross trainer for 30 mins all i had time for before flying out to work....

Diet been okay over the weekend.....

Not really any carb load required as i had plenty of that over the couple of days i was away.

Saturday had the most lovely M & S angus sirloin from their deli..... and Sundays treat was a beef wellington....

Anyhow...

Should be doing chest and shoulders tonight but may end up splitting them like i did last week.

Laters.

x


----------



## biglbs

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAnd then?

How are you Misssssssss? xx


----------



## Enjoy1

biglbs said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAnd then?
> 
> How are you Misssssssss? xx


 

Hey my lovely.,

I haven't been skiving.,,,

Just been a bit like talking to myself for a while.... 1 2 3 awwwwww.....

Pmd ya....

Hugs to u

Xx


----------



## Enjoy1

Today's back and bi session

Back

T bar lying row 20kg 1 x 10 w/u then 30kg 3 x 5

Seated wide grip low row 60kg x 10 then 80kg (pb) x 3 x 6

Single arm dumbell row 12kg w/u x 10 each side, then 15kg x 10 x 3 each

Standing dumbell flyes 8kg x 10 x 1 w/u then 10kg x 3 x 10

Reverse grip pulldown 50kg x 3 x 6

Bis

Close grip chin ups 5, 8, and 5

Nautilus curls 10kg warm up x 1 x 10 each, then 12.5 kg x 5 x 3 supersetted with ez bar curls x 20 each set

Done

Training tmrw leggies ...

Xxx


----------



## Enjoy1

Trained this am...

Short session ...

Legs

Squat rack.... Ob for w/u x 10, then 40kg x 5 , then 50 kg x 5 x 2 ...a55 to grass concentrating on form

Extensions 3 x 8

Seated calfs till I cried....

Stepped weighted lunges 3 x 20

Abs..

Hanging leg raises,

Cable prayer crunches x 40

Cable wood chopper x 10 x 3 each side

Diet going ok..

Appetite down a bit again...

Today had

2 scrambled eggs, 4 rashers of crispy bacon

Sea bass fillet

Slow cooked steak and sprouts ( ate half)

Treat- mini tirimasu pot...

Think it will just be cardio later tomorrow night after work...

Laters

X


----------



## Greshie

You work so hard EJ , you put many of us to shame :thumbup1:


----------



## Enjoy1

Greshie said:


> You work so hard EJ , you put many of us to shame :thumbup1:


awww....thankyou @Greshie.......nice of you to say....

lovely to see you... hope you are well

xx


----------



## Greshie

Enjoy1 said:


> awww....thankyou @Greshie.......nice of you to say....
> 
> lovely to see you... hope you are well
> 
> xx


Yep am not too bad ta  and I always pop in to see how you are doing :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

I always read your journal Enjoy1...you do work hard, its very very annoying, please stoppit! :laugh:

Hope the week is being good to you...x


----------



## Enjoy1

Trained last night...

Shoulders

Cable lateral raises 3 x 10

Cable front t-bar raises 4 x 10 supersetted with

standing dumbell press only managed 2 x 5 @ 10kg ..... weak....

smith machine behind neck press 20kg x 10 warm up, 30kg 2 x 7, 35kg 1 x 5

smith machine incline press 20kg 1 x 10 warm up, 30kg 3 x 5

fired inbetween my spotters tricep sets and stuck in 3 x 15 v-bar pushdown.

Diet going good atm.... cut back carbs again and leaning out a little with the extra cardio.

All good..

xx


----------



## Double J

Enjoy1 said:


> Trained last night...
> 
> Shoulders
> 
> Cable lateral raises 3 x 10
> 
> Cable front t-bar raises 4 x 10 supersetted with
> 
> standing dumbell press only managed 2 x 5 @ 10kg ..... weak....
> 
> smith machine behind neck press 20kg x 10 warm up, 30kg 2 x 7, 35kg 1 x 5
> 
> smith machine incline press 20kg 1 x 10 warm up, 30kg 3 x 5
> 
> fired inbetween *my spotters *tricep sets and stuck in 3 x 15 v-bar pushdown.
> 
> Diet going good atm.... cut back carbs again and leaning out a little with the extra cardio.
> 
> All good..
> 
> xx


About all I was good for last night.....bloody shoulder injury :cursing:

Another great session babe...not that you know anything else :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana:

:wub: xxx


----------



## Enjoy1

Double J said:


> *About all I was good for last night.*....bloody shoulder injury :cursing:
> 
> Another great session babe...not that you know anything else :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana:
> 
> :wub: xxx


 

Wouldnt say ALL........hun......  :rolleye:


----------



## Suprakill4

Looking well in the Avi!! Good work.


----------



## biglbs

Enjoy1 said:


> Wouldnt say ALL........hun......  :rolleye:


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all

Trained back last night..

Lat pulls 40kg x 10 w/u, 45 x 6 x 3

Nautilus pull downs 50kg warm up , 60kg x 2 x 8, 65kg x 1 x 5

Single arm dumbell rows 16kg 3 x 10 each

Seated nautilus row using wide bar 60kg w/u, 70kg x 3 x10, 80kg x 2 x 6

Close grip pulls 40kg, then 45kg x 2 x 8

Good session ..

Diet low carb yesterday

1/2 tub 0% Greek yoghurt

Turkey and basmati rice pre w/o

Flat iron steak with butternut squash and green beans.

Was ill through the nigh and up since 5am so drained today.....

Laters

Xx


----------



## Enjoy1

Trained this morning...

Still happily building my shelf behind....:laugh:

Squat x warm up , 40kg x 10, 50kg x 5x 2 spotter commented easily could squeeze more weight on and get reps out as 2 of these two sets were easily done

SLDL40kg x 2 x 10, kg x 3 x 10

Dumbell walking lunges 4x 20

Leg press 3 x 8

Extensions 3 x 8

Seated calf raises 35kg 3 x 10 then 2 x 8

Done

Man my legs are coming on.... :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Gotta work them glutes My missus thinks my bum is my best bit lol...


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> Gotta work them glutes My missus thinks my bum is my best bit lol...


 :cool2:

nothing worse than a behind like a bag of ferrets....on a male or female...

pics or nae hot patootie...... :ban: ..... lol

xx


----------



## Mingster

Enjoy1 said:


> :cool2:
> 
> nothing worse than a behind like a bag of ferrets....on a male or female...
> 
> pics or nae hot patootie...... :ban: ..... lol
> 
> xx


My missus forbids me sharing my booty. You'll have to analyse my vids closely lol...


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> My missus forbids me sharing my booty. You'll have to analyse my vids closely lol...


May need to break out the laptop just to examine closer and admire your squat technique of course...

:whistling:


----------



## Northern Lass

Working hard as always hun... Keep it up


----------



## biglbs

That avi realy is very nice,but not close enough:lol:


----------



## Enjoy1

Trained....decided last minute to run to the gym and squeeze in a wee sesh before it shut..

Biceps only

Dumbell concentration curls supersetted with ez bar preacher curls 3 sets of 3

Crouched tbar curl supersetted with double rope hammer curls 4 sets each

Body weight chin ups 3 sets of 6

Yay.....short but sweet ....glad I moved my butt and fitted this in...

Xx


----------



## Enjoy1

biglbs said:


> That avi realy is very nice,but not close enough:lol:


Thanks lovely butt im really Waay too scary close up.... :laugh:

Xx


----------



## Mingster

Enjoy1 said:


> Trained....decided last minute to run to the gym and squeeze in a wee sesh before it shut..
> 
> Biceps only
> 
> Dumbell concentration curls supersetted with ez bar preacher curls 3 sets of 3
> 
> Crouched tbar curl supersetted with double rope hammer curls 4 sets each
> 
> Body weight chin ups 3 sets of 6
> 
> Yay.....short but sweet ....glad I moved my butt and fitted this in...
> 
> Xx


Bicep boy...er, babe:laugh:


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> Bicep boy...er, babe:laugh:


:laugh:that's me.....vest and espadrilles.....carrying a carpet under each oxter.....

:thumbup1:


----------



## Enjoy1

Evening all

Trained shoulders today ..

Seated dumbell press light and easy 8kg 3 x 15

Smith behind neck press 20kg 3 x 10

Seated dumbell delt raises 3 x 10

Standing wg barbell rows 3 x 10

Standing dumbell delt flyes 3 x 10

Face pulls 30, 40 and 50kg x 10

Done..

Shoulders already aching...nice session though.

Diet very poor intake today again.....just no appetite although did eat all my dinner stir fry steak strips and veg.

Later

Xx


----------



## Enjoy1

Chest today

Smith machine press 30kg 3 x 5

Incline dumbell flyes 12.5 kg 3 x 10 , 15kg 3 x 8

Decline press olly bar warm up then 20kg x 2 x 10, 30kg 2 x 5

Cable cross 3x 8

Seated chest press 40kg 5 x 8

Done....

X


----------



## Enjoy1

Trained legs today

Squats olly bar only for 10 warm up then

40kg x 10, 50kg x 5, 60kg x 5, 70kg x 2 pb, 75kg tried for 2 knee gave out after 1 but still a pb :bounce:

SLDL 40kg x 10, 50kg x 10, 55kg x 8 and 60kg x 5 pb :bounce:

Dumbell lunges 3 x 20

Standing calf raises 60kg x 5. , dropped to 40kg for 2 x 8

Legs felt wobble going downstairs out to car....musta worked them hard enough.. :thumb:

I shall have that shelf butt.....lol

Xx


----------



## Enjoy1

Trained back

Wide grip pulldown 45kg x 10, 50kg x 5 x 2

Seated low row 60kg x 10, 65kg x 5 x 3

seated nautilus row 60kg x 10, 80kg x 5 x 2

single arm dumbell row 15kg warm up x 10 each side, 17.5kg x 5 x 4

diet- ham salad, mccoys crisps and 2 almond croissants..(what? had to eat them they woulda just gone stale otherwise and im Scottish and dont like wasting anything) :laugh:

steak and roasted veg

:thumb:


----------



## Enjoy1

Shoulders last night

Dumbell press 5 x 10

Seated lat raises 5 x 10

front raises 3 x 10

Behind neck smith machine 1 x 10 bar (15kg) 3 x 5 35kg

supersetted light 7.5kg dumbell- all 3 exercises x 4 sets x 10 reps no rest

arnold press

side raises

bent over raises

seated machine press 35kg 1 and quarter movements to failure x 3 sets

Diet was-

30g of ready break

ham salad, crisps, peperami

sirloin steak with stir fry pakchoi, brocolli, green beans, spinach.

Trained this morning again..

fasted early cardio x 30 min x trainer ,

200 total ab crunch machine, 50 russian med ball seated twist.

Done

:thumb:


----------



## 25434

sirloin steak with stir fry pakchoi, brocolli, green beans, spinach.

phwoaaarrrrr...I really like the sound of that...beats my cold beef salad hands down....humph...hahaha...


----------



## Enjoy1

No training.... :ban:

Rest day and champagne...and on a week day... :beer:

Bottoms up...


----------



## 25434

Firstly......nice bum.....soddeadtomesodanddoublejsod...........(see wut I did there?)....I snook in a witty thing.......not even gonna tell you what it was it was that good.... 

Second...hummmmm....no training and champagne......hummmmmm.....celebrating perchance? Or just living the highlife for a night! I love the bubbly stuff......good on ya...... :beer: x


----------



## Enjoy1

Flubs said:


> Firstly......nice bum.....soddeadtomesodanddoublejsod...........(see wut I did there?)....I snook in a witty thing.......not even gonna tell you what it was it was that good....
> 
> Second...hummmmm....no training and champagne......hummmmmm.....celebrating perchance? Or just living the highlife for a night! I love the bubbly stuff......good on ya...... :beer: x


Hey mrs,

Lol yeah had a couple of glasses when I posted that bum pic....oh dear...destined for AL maybe 

Celebrating something yeah..... To do with work.....it was lovely even if @Double J snaffled 3/4 of it....:laugh:

Nice to see you , have a good weekend

Xx


----------



## 25434

Darn that lovely Hubble double J and hus fizz snaffling!

T'would only be fair if he bought another bottle to make up for that dontchya think? Cough... :whistling: 

Beg hugs to both of ya, and congrats on wut ever it was.....x


----------



## Enjoy1

Trained yesterday

Back

Behind neck lat pulls 1 x 10 warm up then 3 x 5

Close grip front pulldown 50kg x3 x 8

Seated wide grip low row 60kg x 10, 80 kg x 2 x 8

Tbar lying row 30kg x 3 x 6

Single arm dumbell row light and loads 12.5 kg x 15 reps for 4 sets each side

Bent over wide grip smith row 30kg x 3 x 5

Face pulls x 3 x 10

Behind back cable shrugs x 3 x 10

Today .....doooooooo it's bicep girl.......

Nautilus concentration curls 10kg. 10 warm up, 12.5kg x 8 x 2, 15kg. 1 x 6 each

Ez bar preacher curls 15kg x 3 x 5

Standing double cable curls 3 x 10 supersetted with

Olly bar curl x 3 x 10

Close reverse grip chin ups x 3 x 6

Abs- hanging leg raises 3 x 10

Yay legs day tomorrow ...pulling on that knee support and going for a 75kg squat pb. mg:

We will see .....

Xx


----------



## 25434

*Yay legs day tomorrow ...pulling on that knee support and going for a 75kg squat pb. *

yayeeee!! goooooooooooooooooooooo furrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrit!!!


----------



## biglbs

Good luck on Pb today my dear xx


----------



## Enjoy1

Legs day

Started off with squats-

Olly warm up , 40kg x 10, 50kg x 5, 60 x 5, 70kg x 5, and yippee the magic 75kg x 5, pb and 80kg x 2 whoop :bounce:

Sldl - 40kg x 10, 50kg x 5 x 3

Partial lockout deads 40kg x 5, 50kg x 5 x 2, 60kg x 3 x 2

Walking barbell lunges x 20 x 3

Leg press 70kg x 3 x 10

Weighted sit ups x 10 x 3

And to finish, supersets for triceps-

Double rope pull downs x 10 x 3, overhead extensions x 10 x 3

Done

Not the best today., got a bit of a cold so felt I coulda done more....hopefully this clears up as I'm crap at not training and taking recovery time...

Laters......

Xx


----------



## Mingster

Feel your pain princess. Under the weather myself today and missed a leg session:no:


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> Feel your pain princess. Under the weather myself today and missed a leg session:no:


Went to have a hot toddy, but nae lemon, nae honey so I just settled for the whiskey......now there's nae whisky 

Get well soon my wee monkey....

Xx


----------



## Enjoy1

After a couple of days off.... got into it today and so happy to he back on it....

trained shoulders today

seated Smith press 25kg x 20, 30 kg x 2 x 8

seated behind neck press 39kg 3 sets x 8

bench lat dumbbell raises 3 x 15 @ 6kg

front delt dumbbell raises x 3 x 10

bent over lat raises x 3 x 10

cardio was 30 mins cross trainer

abs- 50 total crunch machine,

bosu med ball sit up 2 x 50

med ball Russian twist 2 x 50

weighted bar twist 2 x 59

diet was braw yesterday had a huge pot of homemade chilli washed down with 2 Guinness...nice

me today...


----------



## Enjoy1

Couple of days to write up..

Friday was just cardio and abs......

Cross trainer steady state 40 mins

Abs total crunch machine x 100, seated med ball twists 2 x 50, standing waist twist 2 x 50, hanging leg raises 3 x 10.

Saturday rest day...

Sunday legs ....

Squats

Warm up bar only x 10, then 50kg x 10, 70kg x 5, 80kg x 3, 85kg x 2 and finally 90kg x 2.... PBS coming on now.....hoping to hit the magic 100 next week.....

My legs felt dead after just the squats and I'm feeling like im not putting everything in to the deads by following straight on from the squats?? Anyone ?? Was thinking about splitting leg day into 2 sessions a week one with squats , quad work and the other with deads, ham extensions and calfs??

Rest of today's session...

Deads 40kg x 2 x 10, 50kg 3 x 8, felt better using the straps and I know I can do much much more...so disappointed with this today..

Leg press 80kg 3 x 10

Standing calf raises 40kg x 3 x 10, 50kg x 3 x 8

Xxx


----------



## Greshie

I split Squats and Deads into separate sessions ... they are two 'big' lifts and I wouldn't do them in the same session ....


----------



## Enjoy1

Afternoon,

Trained back

Seated wide grip pulldown 40 x 10, 45x 5 x 3

Close reverse grip pulldown 45 x 10, 50 x 5 x 3

Seated wide grip row 50kg x 10, 70kg x 5 x 3

seated low row 50kg x 10, 65 x 8 x 3

single arm dumbell row 17.5kg x 10 x 3 each...

dumbell shrugs 3 x 20

Made the mistake of being so hungry i had a chicken curry and bit of rice before gym session....needed to take a tab for the reflux after the session....bleurgh.... and to boot i think my system can no longer process white rice, had a couple of tablespoons of tilda microwave stuff and had a tummy like a football the rest of the night...

hey presto...got up this morning and its gone...  :thumb:

x


----------



## 25434

hey presto...got up this morning and its gone...

I am assuming you mean the rice....and not your tum?...cos...that would be a bit eeeeek wouldn't it?..... 

I had some white toast the other day, I just fancied it, and my poor stomach was like a zeppelin aircraft the whole night! fook....hahahaha...


----------



## Enjoy1

Flubs said:


> hey presto...got up this morning and its gone...
> 
> I am assuming you mean the rice....and not your tum?...cos...that would be a bit eeeeek wouldn't it?.....
> 
> I had some white toast the other day, I just fancied it, and my poor stomach was like a zeppelin aircraft the whole night! fook....hahahaha...


:laugh:

yep, I'm with you there @Flubs. seems that now that the less I eat of something the more and more my body hates it when I do have it...

and yep, I could easily have passed for a zeppelin meself last night...

great to see you btw...hope your doing fine lassie...xxx


----------



## 25434

I'm a bit up and down at the moment, you know, job troubles, or lack of one, hahaha.....fine otherwise...please give my warmest hugs to Double J, and yourself natch...wishing you both well...x


----------



## biglbs

Training on curry.....mmmm


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all

@biglbs that wasnt one of my brighter moments having a full tummy before training., just couldnt hold out for something decent to eat...training later and later and i get hungrier... :laugh:

Anyhoo, trained...was a bit of a 'biceps boy' last night again..

arms session-

seated nuatilus curls 10kg x 10 for warm up, 12.5kg x 2 x 8, 15kg x 1 x 5 pb :bounce:

supersetted with ez bar preacher curls 15kg total 3 x 8

lying t-bar curl 25kg x 10, 30kg x 2 x 8, 35kg x 1 x 6 pb :bounce:

triceps pushdown 40kg 3 x 10 supersetted with

overhead extensions 3 x 10

abs- roman chair thingy sit ups....with help from my ankle holder downer....:laugh:

rope prayer crunches

hangin leg raises

cable side bends

done.... home for some lovely chicken samosa starter thing from m & s, then a massive rump steak and my favourite brussel sprouts....yummy

laters..xx


----------



## Enjoy1

Hiya all

A few days away to see family in Aviemore.....lovely but cool...brrrr..

still managed to find a hotel with a gym nearby and trained Sat - back and bis and Sunday shoulders tris..

Back home

Trained Thurs.... chest

Cable crossover 3 x 10

smith machine press 20kg x 10 warm up, 30kg x 10 x 1 then 35kg x 8 x 2

flyes dumbell 12.5kg x 4 x 10

seated press 40kg x 10 x 3, 45kg x 10 x 2

cable flyes x 3 x 10

incline cable press x 3 x 10

done....

not trained today again.....excuses--- car wouldnt start to get me there...i know... not good enough...

back tomorrow hoping to get both sat and sun sessions ...

Laters...

xx


----------



## Enjoy1

Not feeling very smiley today.....

Started off a good leg session....

Squats 40, 50,70 kg for 10, 8, 5

Partial deads doing well up to 50kg went to load more on and trapped my index finger between two metal plates 

Blood and tears and off home I went.....

This been throbbing like a ba all day but eased off now.... Just glad the nails not come off....

Gona man up and get back to it tomorrow...

:thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

ouch!


----------



## biglbs

I was running the rack on dumbells last week and caught my finger between rack and weight,but not too hard ,it still hurt like hell,so I feel your pain:cursing:


----------



## Rykard

did it between my chair and desk last week - feel your pain


----------



## Enjoy1

biglbs said:


> I was running the rack on dumbells last week and caught my finger between rack and weight,but not too hard ,it still hurt like hell,so I feel your pain:cursing:





Rykard said:


> did it between my chair and desk last week - feel your pain





Greshie said:


> ouch!


 

Feel much happier today...

Finger okay just bad bruising and a wee tear but all good..... Did fairly bring tears to my eyes though...what a ninny....

Anyhow,

Up early and ready to finish the session I started yesterday. Hoping to get some deads done today and finish off with cardio and abs...

Sun is shining here its a bit nippy but blue skies.....

Hope you all have a fab day..

Xx


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all

Lovely lovely day....all good in e1 world.....I love training....

Went back and finished what I started yesterday.....legs

No squats today as done my share yesterday before fingergate....:laugh:

So deads it was.....

40kg x 10 warm up, then 50kg x 5 , 60kg x 5, and 70kg x 3 a pb :bounce: :bounce: did try another wee sneaky 5 kg but couldn't get it today.... Next time it will be mine....:cool:

Barbell 20kg over traps lunges x 3 x 20

Nautilus leg press 40kg x 3 x 10

Lever press squats 40kg x 3 x 10

Seated calf raises 3 x 10

Standing calf raises 3 x 10

Finished off with total ab crunches x 50

Hoped to do some cardio but had nothing left in The tank...

Home for a refuel of a sausage sandwich with loads of ketchup... :drool:

Just chillin this afternoon.....darts on telly and a nice snack of m and s pulled pork about to be snaffled....

Waiting on a visitor to pop in here and tell me about their wonderful nautilus chest press pb done today....but as they are very bashful they probably won't...so I've done it instead.... :thumb: well done :wub:

Laters xxx


----------



## Greshie

Double J bashful? I don't think so!


----------



## Enjoy1

Greshie said:


> Double J bashful? I don't think so!


:laugh:

ah... never was one to hold back if he's got something to be said...

just don't wanna have to have his thunder stolen by a girl... 

 I may be in trouble now...:laugh:


----------



## Double J

Greshie said:


> Double J bashful? I don't think so!


Ouch....I'm a sensitive soul really Gresh 



Enjoy1 said:


> :laugh:
> 
> ah... never was one to hold back if he's got something to be said...
> 
> just don't wanna have to have his thunder stolen by a girl...
> 
> * I may be in trouble now*...:laugh:


Most definitely.... :gun_bandana:

But....seeing as I don't have a journal nowadays where else could I record me breaking the 200k barrier on the Nautilus Incline Chest Press..... :whistling:

For 2 reps I might add :rolleye: :rolleye:


----------



## biglbs

Double J said:


> Ouch....I'm a sensitive soul really Gresh
> 
> Most definitely.... :gun_bandana:
> 
> But....seeing as I don't have a journal nowadays where else could I record me breaking the 200k barrier on the Nautilus Incline Chest Press..... :whistling:
> 
> For 2 reps I might add :rolleye: :rolleye:


I always try to do more than two on a warm up set mate........just sayin

Btw great lifting both of you xxx


----------



## Double J

biglbs said:


> I always try to do more than two on a warm up set mate........just sayin
> 
> Btw great lifting both of you xxx


Lol, I'd done several sets before that mate (as you well know  ) and just went for the PB as a final effort... :thumb:

Nice to be setting PB's the wrong side of 30.....ahem.... :rolleye:


----------



## biglbs

Double J said:


> Lol, I'd done several sets before that mate (as you well know  ) and just went for the PB as a final effort... :thumb:
> 
> Nice to be setting PB's the wrong side of 30.....ahem.... :rolleye:


Yes mate,i know you do work hard,especialy for a senior citizen


----------



## Double J

biglbs said:


> Yes mate,i know you do work hard,especialy for a senior citizen
> View attachment 140023


Lol, got a long way to go until I get my free bus pass mate......

Longer than you certainly :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Double J said:


> Lol, got a long way to go until I get my free bus pass mate......
> 
> Longer than you certainly :lol:


----------



## Double J

biglbs said:


> View attachment 140025


 :lol:


----------



## Enjoy1

Not a lot to write up

Yesterday did some much needed cardio-

Hiit treadmill 5 warm up then 2:1 for 20 mins

abs- total crunch machine 4 x 50

bosu situp with med ball 2 x 25

russian twist med ball 2 x 25

hanging leg raises 3 x 8

finished on cross trainer intervals of 1:1 for 20 mins.

Night of the weights last night but going tonight....

think its back training tonight.... :rockon:

Diet been sneakily adding a bit more carbs but for now cannot really tell a difference...no more/less energy, and no real weight gain....just adding back some rice to accompany meals not white though...really bloats me up, and a bit of burgen bread every now and then.... although did manage to get through 3 bottles of san miguel lager last night :whistling: its all the fault of that extra hot chicken madras i made earlier and of course the darts were on and a lager is just the thing to go along with it... :beer:

Laters

xx


----------



## Mingster

Darts lol. Can just see you there in the crowd


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> Darts lol. Can just see you there in the crowd


 :thumb :aye.....in the crowd dressed like a smurf swilling lager and heckling the players.....

Ye got me.... Lol

Xx


----------



## Mingster

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb :aye.....in the crowd dressed like a smurf swilling lager and heckling the players.....
> 
> Ye got me.... Lol
> 
> Xx


Exactly the image I had in mind:whistling:


----------



## Enjoy1

Couple of little sessions to write up..

Yesterday - shoulders

Seated dumbell press 3 x 10

Behind neck smith press 3 x 8

Lateral raises 3 x 10

Arnold press 3 x 10

Standing delt raise 3 x 10

Abs-

Bosu med ball crunch 2 x 50, Russian twist 2 x 59, total crunch machine 2 x 50

Cardio-

20 mins Hiit treadmill 2:1

Today-

Bis and tris

Nautilus curls 12.5 x 10, 15 x 2 x 6

Ez bar curls 15 k plus bar 3 x 8

T-bar cable curl 3 x 10

Tricep press down 3 x 10

Overhead extension 3 x 10

Seated pulldown machine 3 x 15

Abs- total crunch machine 2 x 59, swissball knee pull through 3 x 10, Russian med ball twist x 50

Cardio- 20 mins Hiit treadmill 2:1

Not a bad couple days training...trying to do a bit more cardio...

X


----------



## Enjoy1

Squat day....

Warm up 50kg x 10 then, 70kg x 5, 80kg x 5, 90kg x3 tried for the magic 100kg and got 3 half assed attempts but my knees were too wobbly..now I've decided to order some knee sleeves and I'm gonna get that 100kg next week... :thumbup1:

Leg extensions x 3 x 10

Lever squat 3 x 10

Standing calf raises 3 x 10

Biceps

Nautilus curls 12.5kg x 2 x 5 , 15kg x 2 x 5 and 17.5kg x 2 x 5 :bounce: pb

Crouched cable curl 3 x 7

Double rope curl 3 x 10

Double cable curls 3 x 10

Anyone use knee wraps instead of sleeves or vice versa??

Would be obliged for opinion

Xx


----------



## Suprakill4

100kg squat will be amazing!!!! Video it!!!!!!!


----------



## Mingster

Wraps will give more support than knee sleeves, but are much more difficult to put on oneself. Not impossible but needs a bit of practice. Sleeves would probably do the trick, especially if you get a pair of double ply ones such as these...https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/sleeves-wraps-straps/knee-sleeves/strengthshop-double-ply-thor-knee-sleeves.html

Pics of said sleeves/wraps/100kg squat will be required


----------



## Enjoy1

Suprakill4 said:


> 100kg squat will be amazing!!!! Video it!!!!!!!





Mingster said:


> Wraps will give more support than knee sleeves, but are much more difficult to put on oneself. Not impossible but needs a bit of practice. Sleeves would probably do the trick, especially if you get a pair of double ply ones such as these...https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/sleeves-wraps-straps/knee-sleeves/strengthshop-double-ply-thor-knee-sleeves.html
> 
> Pics of said sleeves/wraps/100kg squat will be required


 :thumb:

Thanks @Mingster I've just ordered some Thor knee sleeves now from the strengthshop , I'd been looking at them and that just helped make my mind up... Wraps seem like too much hassle and the sleeves just pull on so I went with them...

I'm hoping that will help stabilise my wee knees and help me get the magic 100.....

Who knows, maybe I can at least model the knee sleeves!!! If the squat goes t1t5 up...

:laugh: xx


----------



## Enjoy1

Yay ......got back all sweaty and excited from the gym his morning and there they were...

The most beautiful bumblebee stripy knee sleeves from strengthshop.... She oohs over them in their plastic wrappings for a while before shaky hand idly removing them to try on.....

Slipped over the ankles , up the shins and ...... Well that's as far as they got 

It's all down to the perspiration and my hugely muscular calfs I say.... Ahem......

Maybe the two of us on a good day can manage to stretch them on.....one thing ....they are sure gonna be a huge support to me knee...

Lol

Xxx


----------



## Mingster

Enjoy1 said:


> Yay ......got back all sweaty and excited from the gym his morning and there they were...
> 
> The most beautiful bumblebee stripy knee sleeves from strengthshop.... She oohs over them in their plastic wrappings for a while before shaky hand idly removing them to try on.....
> 
> Slipped over the ankles , up the shins and ...... Well that's as far as they got
> 
> It's all down to the perspiration and my hugely muscular calfs I say.... Ahem......
> 
> Maybe the two of us on a good day can manage to stretch them on.....one thing ....they are sure gonna be a huge support to me knee...
> 
> Lol
> 
> Xxx


You'll break them in princess


----------



## Suprakill4

That's how tight you want them. I have my straps stupidly tight when I use them for leg press anything over 400kg. As tight as I can wrap them and the support is awesome. They will really help you out.


----------



## biglbs

Pics ortheydidfit


----------



## Enjoy1

Trained back today

Behind neck lat pull 40kg x 10 warm up, 45kg x 5, 50kg x 5 x 2

Close grip pulldown 50kg x 10, 55kg x 5 x 2

Wide grip nautilus row 59kg x 10 warm up, then 80kg x 8 x 2 and 100kg x 5 pb

Single arm oly bar row plus 10kg only on it for 10 reps a side x 3

Abs..

Hanging knee raises 15 x 3

Wood chopper cable x 15 x 3 each side

Done....

Back felt immense after and I think it's growing a bit...

If I can get DJ to send me today's pic I will post it up here later...

Xx


----------



## 25434

Nice session as usual enjoy 1. Relax and have a glass of something nice.......

Ps: Double J....I saw what you wrote and would like to thank you for your kind words.

Now about that glass of something....think I'll take a wander to the fridge....hummmm.....well, it is Saturday, one must hey?


----------



## Enjoy1

Flubs said:


> Nice session as usual enjoy 1. Relax and have a glass of something nice.......
> 
> Ps: Double J....I saw what you wrote and would like to thank you for your kind words.
> 
> Now about that glass of something....think I'll take a wander to the fridge....hummmm.....well, it is Saturday, one must hey?


Hey mrs,....great to see you...

Thanks...a braw back session ....my favourite body part to train...wait a minute maybe it's shoulders or my new favourite...legs....lol

Knickers ...I just love training.... :laugh:

What DJ said every word was x 2 from me too.....and still it goes on... :yawn:

As for that wee glass of something....got a lovely merlot from m and s on the go as we speak....mmmmm yummy...

:beer: cheers my dear... Have a good evening...

Xx


----------



## Double J

Flubs said:


> Nice session as usual enjoy 1. Relax and have a glass of something nice.......
> 
> Ps: Double J....I saw what you wrote and would like to thank you for your kind words.
> 
> Now about that glass of something....think I'll take a wander to the fridge....hummmm.....well, it is Saturday, one must hey?


Hey Flubs everything that I wrote was 100% true. You are very popular on here, and rightly so. Enjoy that glass of wine my dear and....maybe.....just maybe.....treat yourself to a second glass. Go on....do it :beer: Take care you x


----------



## Enjoy1

okay so I'm gona try and upload the back pics done today....

growing...


----------



## Northern Lass

looking very nice hun


----------



## Enjoy1

YummyMummy said:


> looking very nice hun


Thanks chick.....

I'm gaining ATM and feeling it... Lol my strength is going up and with it my weight mg: ... Which is quite hard for me after losing it...however now I can see where it's all going and it's going in proportion ....well that's what I'm telling myself anyhow... :laugh:

I've not checked In to yours in a while but I'm sure you will be working away as hard as ever... :thumb:


----------



## Rick89

looking amazing in recent pics and look forward to seeing that 100kg squat


----------



## Enjoy1

Rick89 said:


> looking amazing in recent pics and look forward to seeing that 100kg squat


thanks Rick...that's nice of you yo say...

as for the 100kg squats...that could take a bit of doing....but New knees sleeves should help me get over the fear of getting down and not getting up again...

will keep my journal updated I hope to try out the sleeves tomoz...

x


----------



## Rick89

No worries really progressing well, your very consistent so the work is paying off well done

dont be silly you'll smash 100kg with wraps


----------



## Enjoy1

hey all,

Squat Sunday as its known for me now... 

So after a wee hand on with the knee sleeves off we went... Walking like I just got of my horse...oh :turned:

I don't do squats in the actual proper squat rack with spotter bars I prefer to go au naturals with a very trustworthy spotter straight behind me.

So started with 50kg x 10 warm up, 70kg x 5, 90 kg x 3 and actually made an attempt for the 100kg and moved it to a halfway decent squat however not happy with form so re racked and attempted again x 2 reps... So all in all quite happy with that... :bounce:

Upstairs to deadlifts from floor 50kg, 60kg then 70kg x 3 pb

Olly bar plus 30kg lunges x 15 x 3

D

Through in a couple of sets for triceps as I was waiting for partner to finish after helping me...

Pushdowns x 3 sets

And double rope pulldown x 3 sets

Abs- hanging leg raises 15 x 3

Absolutely done in...

Home for a sausage sandwich 2 slices of burgen bread and 2 x97%pork sausages,

Dinner roast chicken and Brussels sprouts.

A little afternoon nap and I'm fine again...

Man that was a hard going session today but I'm pleased with myself :thumb:

Xxx


----------



## Northern Lass

Another awesome session there... don't you just love LEG day!!


----------



## Suprakill4

So you got the 100kg squat then?

And where are these 97% pork sausages from? Is that 97% pork including that fat that comes on a piece of pork or is it 97% pork MEAT?


----------



## Enjoy1

Suprakill4 said:


> So you got the 100kg squat then?
> 
> And where are these 97% pork sausages from? Is that 97% pork including that fat that comes on a piece of pork or is it 97% pork MEAT?


  I dont feel i can fully claim a good 100kg squat , however i did lower myself to nearly parallel 5 times in total with 100kg .... :whistling:

The sausages are mark and spencer outdoor bred 97%pork ...and only to be consumed as a cheat day meal as they are quite high in fat as are most sausage...

macros according to myfitnesspal - (per sausage) 10.9g prot, 16.5g fat, 0.4g carb.... but delicious all the same ...


----------



## flinty90

hey luvvly sounds like your still making it have it  mmmmmm sosidges luv em XX


----------



## Suprakill4

Enjoy1 said:


> I dont feel i can fully claim a good 100kg squat , however i did lower myself to nearly parallel 5 times in total with 100kg .... :whistling:
> 
> The sausages are mark and spencer outdoor bred 97%pork ...and only to be consumed as a cheat day meal as they are quite high in fat as are most sausage...
> 
> macros according to myfitnesspal - (per sausage) 10.9g prot, 16.5g fat, 0.4g carb.... but delicious all the same ...


Nope. Can't claim it. NEARLY parallel isn't gonna cut it to say you are a 100kg squatter  . If you got 5 near parallel a couple to parallel should be achievable. Excellent effort just getting that off the rack, most of the lads in my gym don't do that seriously.

Ooooft ft wow that's a high fat content. I was hoping it would be some nice lean healthy but tasty sausage lol. I'll try some next cheat though.


----------



## Suprakill4

flinty90 said:


> hey luvvly sounds like your still making it have it  mmmmmm sosidges luv em XX


Yeah I've heard you like a bit of the ole sausage flints. Lol.


----------



## Enjoy1

Suprakill4 said:


> Nope. Can't claim it. NEARLY parallel isn't gonna cut it to say you are a 100kg squatter  . If you got 5 near parallel a couple to parallel should be achievable. Excellent effort just getting that off the rack, most of the lads in my gym don't do that seriously.
> 
> Ooooft ft wow that's a high fat content. I was hoping it would be some nice lean healthy but tasty sausage lol. I'll try some next cheat though.


  yeah,......but im too much in a hurry to do it...im sooooo impatient about things like that....however...i need to tell myself im gonna do it one day and im going to do it properly or not at all..... jees didnt even know how to squat proper till recently... :cool2:


----------



## Suprakill4

Enjoy1 said:


> yeah,......but im too much in a hurry to do it...im sooooo impatient about things like that....however...i need to tell myself im gonna do it one day and im going to do it properly or not at all..... jees didnt even know how to squat proper till recently... :cool2:


You'll smash it. Do you train with double j? Surely he will make you do it? Well, not make you as that sounds bad, what I mean is make sure you hit your target?


----------



## Enjoy1

Suprakill4 said:


> You'll smash it. Do you train with double j? Surely he will make you do it? Well, not make you as that sounds bad, what I mean is make sure you hit your target?


Yeah i train with @Double J , he does a fab job as spotter and has rescued me from under that bar once when my knee went....  thank goodness for a great spot...

He has managed to get me from virtually zero squat to here in a matter of about 6 weeks so im doing okay under his influence... and i would like to see anybody try 'make me' do anything....:laugh:.........


----------



## Suprakill4

Enjoy1 said:


> Yeah i train with @Double J , he does a fab job as spotter and has rescued me from under that bar once when my knee went....  thank goodness for a great spot...
> 
> He has managed to get me from virtually zero squat to here in a matter of about 6 weeks so im doing okay under his influence... and i would like to see anybody try 'make me' do anything....:laugh:.........


Yes I get that impression which is why I re worded it lol.

That's awesome.

You'll have an a$$ you can sit a tea tray on in no time lol.


----------



## Enjoy1

Suprakill4 said:


> Yes I get that impression which is why I re worded it lol.
> 
> That's awesome.
> 
> You'll have an a$$ you can sit a tea tray on in no time lol.


:laugh: im a pussycat really, i get on with everyone as long as they do as i say.... :devil2:


----------



## Suprakill4

Enjoy1 said:


> :laugh: im a pussycat really, i get on with everyone as long as they do as i say.... :devil2:


I don't get on with anyone unless their horrible like me. It's why me and bigjim get on so well cos he is a tw4t too lol.


----------



## Enjoy1

Suprakill4 said:


> I don't get on with anyone unless their horrible like me. It's why me and bigjim get on so well cos he is a tw4t too lol.


I love grumpy folk least you know what you're getting...miserable cnuts. usually...lol. DJ calls me the grinch cos I'm specially grumpy about all things festive...  x


----------



## Suprakill4

Enjoy1 said:


> I love grumpy folk least you know what you're getting...miserable cnuts. usually...lol. DJ calls me the grinch cos I'm specially grumpy about all things festive...  x


God so am I. I honestly hate this time of year. It's November and honestly at morisons there were told old woman nearly fighting over the last bag of Brussel sprouts today lol!! All the traffic, bad weather, money issues, Santa can kiss my a$$ the jolly fat w4nker lol.


----------



## Enjoy1

Suprakill4 said:


> God so am I. I honestly hate this time of year. It's November and honestly at morisons there were told old woman nearly fighting over the last bag of Brussel sprouts today lol!! All the traffic, bad weather, money issues, Santa can kiss my a$$ the jolly fat w4nker lol.


pmsl....

and my half built tea tray sitting one too...

I was in Sainsbury and one staff member had a feckin Santa hat on flashing ear rings..no kidding I wanted to rugby tackle her just for being a twit...in November ffs....


----------



## Suprakill4

Enjoy1 said:


> pmsl....
> 
> and my half built tea tray sitting one too...
> 
> I was in Sainsbury and one staff member had a feckin Santa hat on flashing ear rings..no kidding I wanted to rugby tackle her just for being a twit...in November ffs....


It's a joke. It gets earlier every year. Should've ripped her earrings out and set her on fire

Well maybe that's a tiny bit overkill?


----------



## 25434

Suprakill4 said:


> God so am I. I honestly hate this time of year. All the traffic, bad weather, money issues, Santa can kiss my a$$ the jolly fat w4nker lol.


couldn't have put it better myself.


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey ho....

No training yesterday, had a vomiting bug and was in bed till gone 1pm....jeesus...... wasted a day, then was washed out and couldnt bring myself to train last night...

lazy git.....

So today is a different story, got to get my bodyfat down for my wee break in the sun over christmas... so gonna try and get back to a decent deficit and reign in the carbs yet again.

Training tonight ...

Update laters...

xx


----------



## Enjoy1

Morning all,

Trained this morning....

Proper 'bicep boy' session...

Empty gym at 7am ahhh......blissss.....

Nautilus seated curl 10kg x 10 warm up, 15kg 5, 17.5kg x 5 all

supersetted with close grip chin ups 8, 6 and 7

double bicep cable curl 3 x 10, megaset with

olly bar curl 3 x 10

and e-z bar concentration curls 3 x 10

finished with bosu ab crunch 2 x 50

and hanging leg raises 5 x 10

Nice wee start to the day.... :thumb:


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all,

Trained half hearted this morning....feel like a washed out cloth.....not really picked up this week at all

Did a calf and some quad action in the shape of 4 sets for each and only had the puff left for some abs...

Total ab crunch x 200

Bosu sit ups 2 x 50

Med ball twist 2 x 50

Standing weighted bar twist 2 x 50

Nothing left for cardio not sure what's the prob,.....may be too low carb ???

Training tomorrow though....hopefully back to full strength..

:thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4

Half hearted training is as good as zero training. Sort ya sh1t out woman!! Lol.


----------



## Enjoy1

Suprakill4 said:


> Half hearted training is as good as zero training. Sort ya sh1t out woman!! Lol.


Sh1t sorted.....no problems...on it today.....even wonderwoman has an off day.... :whistling:

So trained shoulders...

Seated rear press x 4 sets

Dumbell press 8kg for warm ups , 10kg x 4 sets

Dumbell lateral raises x 4 sets

Nautilus shrugs x 3 sets

Face pulls x 3 sets

Abs - hanging leg raises x 5 sets of 10.

Nice wee session....

Great to be on top again.... :wink:


----------



## biglbs

You may have felt like a damp cloth,but you always look like a rose x


----------



## Enjoy1

biglbs said:


> You may have felt like a damp cloth,but you always look like a rose x


Awwww yer a big softie really........

:wub:


----------



## Suprakill4

Enjoy1 said:


> Sh1t sorted.....no problems...on it today.....even wonderwoman has an off day.... :whistling:
> 
> So trained shoulders...
> 
> Seated rear press x 4 sets
> 
> Dumbell press 8kg for warm ups , 10kg x 4 sets
> 
> Dumbell lateral raises x 4 sets
> 
> Nautilus shrugs x 3 sets
> 
> Face pulls x 3 sets
> 
> Abs - hanging leg raises x 5 sets of 10.
> 
> Nice wee session....
> 
> Great to be on top again.... :wink:


Excellent!! Looks a nice session.


----------



## Suprakill4

biglbs said:


> You may have felt like a damp cloth,but you always look like a rose x


Oh my god, I was just sick in my mouth.

Lol!!


----------



## biglbs

Suprakill4 said:


> Oh my god, I was just sick in my mouth.
> 
> Lol!!


Good you daft cvnt:thumb:


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey all

Squat Sunday again... :thumb:

Squats ...warm up bar only , 40kg x 5, 70kg x 5, 80kg x 5, 90kg x 3 x 2 sets...didnt go for the 100 instead want to concentrate on form for now.

Deadlifts 40kg warm up for 10 reps, 70kg x 5 x 2 and 80kg x 3 :bounce:

Leg press nautilus warm up 40kg x 10, 50kg x 8, 70kg x 5, 80kg x 5 and went for the 100kg managed x 2 reps only.

Chest....

Dumbell flyes 15kg x 3 x 10

Incline press 30kg x 3 x 10

Done.

Food been..

Protein complex post workout

2 Aberdeen Angus steak burgers on wholemeal bun with a slice of mature cheddar.... Just what I needed to refuel me after a mega sesh this morning.

Laters

Xx


----------



## Suprakill4

I'm gonna have to stop coming in here I'm afraid. Bl00dy food always sounds amaZing. Angus burgers with CHEESE!!! Mmmmmmmm. Do you like Big Macs? Me and missus are making our own lately and they are gorgeous and a healthier version. It's a recipe on the musclefood website and YouTube.


----------



## Enjoy1

Okay....

No training rest day after yesterday's heavy session but just for @Suprakill4 here's what I ate today...

Porridge sachet with belgian choc diet whey mixed in,

Spiced couscous, grilled chicken in lemon garlic marinade and coleslaw

Roast chicken with 2 roast potatoes and butternut squash

Millionaires shortbread cheesecake


----------



## Suprakill4

Shortbread!!!!! How do you use the ignore button again? Lol.


----------



## Northern Lass

Suprakill4 said:


> I'm gonna have to stop coming in here I'm afraid. Bl00dy food always sounds amaZing. Angus burgers with CHEESE!!! Mmmmmmmm. Do you like Big Macs? Me and missus are making our own lately and they are gorgeous and a healthier version. It's a recipe on the musclefood website and YouTube.


I'm definitely going to have to find that recipe on MF, Thanks Suprakill 



Enjoy1 said:


> Okay....
> 
> No training rest day after yesterday's heavy session but just for @Suprakill4 here's what I ate today...
> 
> Porridge sachet with belgian choc diet whey mixed in,
> 
> Spiced couscous, grilled chicken in lemon garlic marinade and coleslaw
> 
> Roast chicken with 2 roast potatoes and butternut squash
> 
> Millionaires shortbread cheesecake


That sounds delish hun... especially the cheese cake yum yum, well jealous


----------



## Suprakill4

YummyMummy said:


> I'm definitely going to have to find that recipe on MF, Thanks Suprakill
> 
> That sounds delish hun... especially the cheese cake yum yum, well jealous


It's amazing -


----------



## Northern Lass

Suprakill4 said:


> It's amazing -


Jesus... my mouth is watering just watching that


----------



## Enjoy1

Couple of rest days however trained last night...

Back

Upright cable row 4 sets - 50kg x 10, 60kg x 8, 65kg x 5, 70kg x 5

Lat pull downs 50kg 3 x 8

overhead traction pulls 50kg 3 x 10 supersetted with

seated low row (machine) 40kg 3 x 10

close grip pulldown 40kg 2 x 10, 50kg 1 x 5

done... diet was terrible yesterday....

a bacon roll for breakfast on the move

lunch was around 2pm a noodle cup

dinner was around 10pm - 1/2 a ribeye steak

Jees.....gonna be Bella Emburg size at that rate.... mg:


----------



## 25434

Ullo there...wishing you a very happy Xmas and a fab new year...and also wishing the same to double J.....beeeeg hus to both...x


----------



## Greshie

Happy Christmas to you both... hope it's a good one


----------



## Enjoy1

Still around....

Still training.... been on holiday and it was like going to a boot camp for me....absolutely loved it...trained almost everyday....loads of cardio in and loads of sunshine....just the right thing to recharge me and get me fired up for the new year ahead....

xx


----------



## biglbs

Happy new year,to you both x


----------



## Suprakill4

Enjoy1 said:


> Still around....
> 
> Still training.... been on holiday and it was like going to a boot camp for me....absolutely loved it...trained almost everyday....loads of cardio in and loads of sunshine....just the right thing to recharge me and get me fired up for the new year ahead....
> 
> xx


Live the life of luxury eh lol.

Happy new year to you both. You competing this year? You should.


----------



## Enjoy1

Suprakill4 said:


> Live the life of luxury eh lol.
> 
> Happy new year to you both. You competing this year? You should.


  Thanks K...

No real plans for competing at all...however if i had enough money to get myself a prep coach who could put up with me....and a small enough show for beginners....hmmm


----------



## Suprakill4

Enjoy1 said:


> Thanks K...
> 
> No real plans for competing at all...however if i had enough money to get myself a prep coach who could put up with me....and a small enough show for beginners....hmmm


Be a shame to not show off the fruits of your labour eh. Having said that I doubt ill ever end up competing lol.

Prep coaches are not too expensive ya know.


----------



## Mingster

I don't think you'll need a lot of prepping princess. You're always in excellent condition and seem very determined and dedicated with your training. I think you'd do very well in a beginners show, maybe even an intermediates. Go on. Give it a whirl:thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

YES! get on stage...and preferably somewhere I can afford to travel to.....would love to come and support you..I can sit on DJ's shoulders and shout out instructions to you...leg out, smile, lats, lats and the like....cough...I can shout really loudly!! heee heeee.....I could.,.....cough.....hold your bag with post comp treats for you.. :blink:


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> I don't think you'll need a lot of prepping princess. You're always in excellent condition and seem very determined and dedicated with your training. I think you'd do very well in a beginners show, maybe even an intermediates. Go on. Give it a whirl:thumbup1:


Thanks my wee monkey.....I wouldn't mind doing a wee show if I was confident that I'd got to the point where I felt id done all I could not to let myself down....quite a scary prospect and not sure that I wouldn't woos out beforehand...might give it a go....need to look more into the Feds and classes etc.....



Flubs said:


> YES! get on stage...and preferably somewhere I can afford to travel to.....would love to come and support you..I can sit on DJ's shoulders and shout out instructions to you...leg out, smile, lats, lats and the like....cough...I can shout really loudly!! heee heeee.....I could.,.....cough.....hold your bag with post comp treats for you.. :blink:


Aw how very nice that would be....I would need all the support I could muster if not to make an erse of myself...lol xx


----------



## Suprakill4

Think if we done the same show we would be a right nervous mess together and probably both pass out. I wouldn't be able to try calm your nerves because would be concentrating too hard on myself and not being sick with the nerves lol. I'm petrified to compete. I'm sure ill fall over when walking out or doing routine.


----------



## Enjoy1

Suprakill4 said:


> Think if we done the same show we would be a right nervous mess together and probably both pass out. I wouldn't be able to try calm your nerves because would be concentrating too hard on myself and not being sick with the nerves lol. I'm petrified to compete. I'm sure ill fall over when walking out or doing routine.


Sounds just about right....we could hold each others hair back as we puke and share a sick bucket.... bleurghhhhh!!! oh yeah and keep hold of the clean pair of keks needed before getting on the stage... mg:


----------



## Suprakill4

Enjoy1 said:


> Sounds just about right....we could hold each others hair back as we puke and share a sick bucket.... bleurghhhhh!!! oh yeah and keep hold of the clean pair of keks needed before getting on the stage... mg:


I have no hair lol. I know I'll be a right mess backstage I struggle with nerves whenever I'm in the spotlight so being on stage with nothing but a tiny pair of posing pants on absolutely terrifies me lol.


----------



## Enjoy1

Suprakill4 said:


> I have no hair lol. I know I'll be a right mess backstage I struggle with nerves whenever I'm in the spotlight so being on stage with nothing but a tiny pair of posing pants on absolutely terrifies me lol.


  maybe we should start our own federation? BSFS....Bodybuilding Show for Scaredycats.... :ban:


----------



## Suprakill4

Enjoy1 said:


> maybe we should start our own federation? BSFS....Bodybuilding Show for Scaredycats.... :ban:


Sounds good to me!!!! It would just be judged backstage as no one would dare go onto the stage. Not sure it would be great for spectators.


----------



## Enjoy1

Suprakill4 said:


> Sounds good to me!!!! It would just be judged backstage as no one would dare go onto the stage. Not sure it would be great for spectators.


  was gona say ...and just the two of us,....that don't quite sound right ....but you get it....lol cacking ourselves and saying "no...you go first".....:laugh:


----------



## Suprakill4

Enjoy1 said:


> was gona say ...and just the two of us,....that don't quite sound right ....but you get it....lol cacking ourselves and saying "no...you go first".....:laugh:


Hahaha. This is not doing my hard man imagine any good is it lol!!


----------



## 25434

Suprakill4 said:


> I have no hair lol. I know I'll be a right mess backstage I struggle with nerves whenever I'm in the spotlight so being on stage with nothing but a tiny pair of posing pants on absolutely terrifies me lol.


I went to a show the other year and guy who had the tweeeeniest trunks on ever had his willy hanging out of one side! :blush: hee hee....how he didn't know he was strangling the Ickle fella I'll never know....haha....


----------



## Suprakill4

Flubs said:


> I went to a show the other year and guy who had the tweeeeniest trunks on ever had his willy hanging out of one side! :blush: hee hee....how he didn't know he was strangling the Ickle fella I'll never know....haha....


No way !! Hahaha. I bet that picture didn't make it in the muscle mags!

That's a worry of mine. Well. Similar. Without lowering the tone I always get a lob on (tried to think of a way to say this in the presence of ladies) like if I know I am going into a meeting at work il happen bwCause I'm over thinking it knowing I shouldn't. So this with the added bikini class back stage = disaster!!!!!!


----------



## 25434

Suprakill4 said:


> No way !! Hahaha. I bet that picture didn't make it in the muscle mags!
> 
> That's a worry of mine. Well. Similar. Without lowering the tone I always get a lob on (tried to think of a way to say this in the presence of ladies) like if I know I am going into a meeting at work il happen bwCause I'm over thinking it knowing I shouldn't. So this with the added bikini class back stage = disaster!!!!!!


Oh lawwwwd! Well, really sorry to laugh but....:laugh: if I see you at a show I will stand by with smelling salts and a pinny which I can surge through the crowds with and stuff over anything untoward.....:laugh:


----------



## Suprakill4

Flubs said:


> Oh lawwwwd! Well, really sorry to laugh but....:laugh: if I see you at a show I will stand by with smelling salts and a pinny which I can surge through the crowds with and stuff over anything untoward.....:laugh:


Hahahaha. Phew!! Thanks for that lmao. Imagine the embarrassment. God I am never competing!!! I've seen woman's boobs pop out at shows quite a few times and one persons all in one outfit rip at the top and come down


----------



## Enjoy1

Suprakill4 said:


> Hahahaha. Phew!! Thanks for that lmao. Imagine the embarrassment. God I am never competing!!! I've seen woman's boobs pop out at shows quite a few times and one persons all in one outfit rip at the top and come down


:laugh: Oh lawd.......now in even scardier.... nae boobs or anything else of mine untowardly sneaking out of the cossie in front of everyone.........that puts the fear in me even worse... mg:


----------



## Suprakill4

Enjoy1 said:


> :laugh: Oh lawd.......now in even scardier.... nae boobs or anything else of mine untowardly sneaking out of the cossie in front of everyone.........that puts the fear in me even worse... mg:


Haha. Wear some of that tape stuff to stop it happening or just a load of normal double sides sticky tape. Haha.


----------



## Enjoy1

Shoulders session was decent..

Dumbell work 3 sets of 15 reps with 1 min rest periods

Dumbell press

Lateral raises

Rear delt flyes

Then 3 sets of 30kg behind neck smith press

Delt cable raises 3 x 10 each side

Front delt raises on cables

Diet been p155 poor today

So far...

3 oatcakes with half fat cheddar on....

Just no appetite....awful...


----------



## Enjoy1

Morning all,

My back still aches....nice ache though..least i know ive worked it... is that sad? well yeah maybe..:laugh:

Deadlift target set...i want to get to the 100kg mark in 12 weeks time...

Not done seriously for a few weeks and been keeping light and increased reps

50kg for warm up then

70kg for 5 and 80kg

tried at 85kg and failed....this will be my first attempt after warm up next time...

rest of back session i felt i couldnt give my best after them deads

supine t bar rows supersetted with

straight arm pulldowns

bent over cable rows

close grip pulldowns

lat pulldowns

sneaked in a couple of ab sets and as i was waiting for someone did a bicep boy gun polish...lol

back felt amazing straight after pumped and full.....

love training... :thumb:


----------



## Queenie

Hey lady.

I set a target of 100kg deadlift before xmas last year... Ended up at 110kg!

I'm keeping my eye on u as it looks like we train quite similarly 

And can u stop making things 'public' on a public forum please? It's most upsetting.


----------



## Enjoy1

RXQueenie said:


> Hey lady.
> 
> I set a target of 100kg deadlift before xmas last year... Ended up at 110kg!
> 
> I'm keeping my eye on u as it looks like we train quite similarly
> 
> And can u stop making things 'public' on a public forum please? It's most upsetting.


  I think it certainly helps me to set a target like this instead of plodding away ....i could never get the whole deadlifts thing to start with ... but once i got into it ....you kinda get dragged along and im hoping it dont distract me from the rest of the session... i wasnt sure that this target was realistic but its certainly encouraging to hear that you not only reached your target but exceeded it.... :thumbup1:

and I know ....some folk like to make a t1t of themselves online and its all good for a laugh.....

x


----------



## Suprakill4

I always found doing deadlifts first in my workout wrecked the rest of the workout for me. Havnt done them in over 18 months now and it shows in very under developed lower back but it's injury so cannot be helped.

Some good lifting there, should smash you target!


----------



## Enjoy1

Suprakill4 said:


> I always found doing deadlifts first in my workout wrecked the rest of the workout for me. Havnt done them in over 18 months now and it shows in very under developed lower back but it's injury so cannot be helped.
> 
> Some good lifting there, should smash you target!


  it certainly takes it out of you for the rest of the session and the next couple days after.... I always feel a tug I. My lower back and wonder about whether my technique is okay...

Hopefully I can build on where I am ATM......really enjoy these....

X


----------



## Suprakill4

Enjoy1 said:


> it certainly takes it out of you for the rest of the session and the next couple days after.... I always feel a tug I. My lower back and wonder about whether my technique is okay...
> 
> Hopefully I can build on where I am ATM......really enjoy these....
> 
> X


Get a side on video done when you next do them and people can help if form is off a bit.

Deadlift is one lift that you don't wanna use slack form on IMO because of potential injury.

Also, with warmups, try spacing and building up, Jordan peters has been going into detail about this in his videos lately and it makes perfect sense. So -

40kg x 5

60kg x 3

70kg x 1

Then into working set. 70kg for 5 expends a lot of your energy, I think if do above the 85 will go up easy enough.


----------



## Enjoy1

Suprakill4 said:


> Get a side on video done when you next do them and people can help if form is off a bit.
> 
> Deadlift is one lift that you don't wanna use slack form on IMO because of potential injury.
> 
> Also, with warmups, try spacing and building up, Jordan peters has been going into detail about this in his videos lately and it makes perfect sense. So -
> 
> 40kg x 6
> 
> 60kg x 3
> 
> 70kg x 1
> 
> Then into working set. 70kg for 5 expends a lot of your energy, I think if do above the 85 will go up easy enough.


That makes a whole lot of sense ...... I will get my phone set up and vid for some of the sets ....I always worry about rounding my back out...and it would be good to get a form check....

Thanks .

X


----------



## Suprakill4

Enjoy1 said:


> That makes a whole lot of sense ...... I will get my phone set up and vid for some of the sets ....I always worry about rounding my back out...and it would be good to get a form check....
> 
> Thanks .
> 
> X


Sounds good. Lot of knowledgable people in here that can check it over for you! You've gotta think where all the pressure is going to be when the lifts up. If you arch back, all the pressure is gonna go onto the bend at the lower back and that's asking for injury IMO.

Try the warmup structure. It will also make your body used to the weight coming instead of having a big jump between the warmup and working sets.


----------



## 25434

Hey there, just adding bit on the deads.

I didn't think I could get 100kg ever, but managed it, and have since done 105 and 110, but only did that once. My goal is 120 but I gave to be really careful as I cracked my spine a few years ago, so any sign of a prickle and I have to stop. I try my very best to keep my back in the right position etc, but I know I'm never gonna shake the world with my weights, just really really glad I can train cos I really luv it.

Good luck you......and I'm saying it publicly cos I just don't care who sees it atmilkttinytomdiggyvpscarbandanyoneelsereaDing lolol...

You see, now I feel mean and I may ban myself.. :blink:


----------



## Enjoy1

Flubs said:


> Hey there, just adding bit on the deads.
> 
> I didn't think I could get 100kg ever, but managed it, and have since done 105 and 110, but only did that once. My goal is 120 but I gave to be really careful as I cracked my spine a few years ago, so any sign of a prickle and I have to stop. I try my very best to keep my back in the right position etc, but I know I'm never gonna shake the world with my weights, just really really glad I can train cos I really luv it.
> 
> Good luck you......and I'm saying it publicly cos I just don't care who sees it atmilkttinytomdiggyvpscarbandanyoneelsereaDing lolol...
> 
> You see, now I feel mean and I may ban myself.. :blink:


 :thumb :bludeye excellent lifts them girl....well done....

Hoping I can one day get to them weights...hence why you have that fantastic back on ya.. 

And yep..... :ban: it's a coming for tagging when unnecessary.....lol


----------



## Greshie

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb :bludeye excellent lifts them girl....well done....
> 
> Hoping I can one day get to them weights...hence why you have that fantastic back on ya..
> 
> And yep..... :ban: it's a coming for tagging when unnecessary.....lol


How is your other half anyway? Don't see him posting here anymore???


----------



## Double J

Suprakill4 said:


> How is your other half anyway? Don't see him posting here anymore???


Oh I'm still around mate 

Not that much of a frequent poster nowadays although I was hardly ever a prolific poster anyway lol.


----------



## Suprakill4

Double J said:


> Oh I'm still around mate
> 
> Not that much of a frequent poster nowadays although I was hardly ever a prolific poster anyway lol.


You well mate? Training and everything good?


----------



## Double J

Suprakill4 said:


> You well mate? Training and everything good?


Yes I'm fine thanks mate. All going well  Training pretty consistent currently - just plod along nowadays lol - if I go too heavy too often I get injured so just I alternate between higher & lower reps with lower/heavier weight. Actually set a PB having said that last Sunday as I did 2 reps at 190kg on the Nautilus Incline Chest Press...gonna try for 200kg this year....would be very happy with that :thumbup1:

I am still subbed to your journal btw but last time I looked (twice I think) you were out injured. You back now?


----------



## biglbs

Double J said:


> Yes I'm fine thanks mate. All going well  Training pretty consistent currently - just plod along nowadays lol - if I go too heavy too often I get injured so just I alternate between higher & lower reps with lower/heavier weight. Actually set a PB having said that last Sunday as I did 2 reps at 190kg on the Nautilus Incline Chest Press...gonna try for 200kg this year....would be very happy with that :thumbup1:
> 
> I am still subbed to your journal btw but last time I looked (twice I think) you were out injured. You back now?


Do it on a flat bench,even with a smithy,not the naughty one,it is too easy:whistling: :lol:


----------



## Enjoy1

Chest

A spot of pre workout a double espresso and off i went....

Dumbell press 3 x 10 @ 8kg

Smith machine press- 40kg, 45kg x 5 and x 3 , 47.5 kg x 1rm :bounce:

Dumbell flyes 17.5kg 3 x 8

Decline press bar warm up, working sets 30kg x 3 x 8

Cable crossover 3 x 10

Bodyweight dips x 5 to finish

Abs total crunch x 100

Diet been ok today..

No breakfast, lunch salad with avocado and cottage cheese, dinner baked cod with spinach and tomato.

Post workout protein shake.

Pleased with the bench .....


----------



## Enjoy1

:cool2:

No training today...

Day off...tbh I'm grateful for it after that chest session ,. Sore as flick today...:cool:

Diet is a bit better today .....

Porridge for breakfast laced with vanilla cream protein powder..

Lunch 6in sub with chicken and salad , low cal carrot soup in a cup,... 

Brussels sprouts, green beans and a venison steak for dinner

And lo and behold .... :blowme: a glass of red wine.....FFs...


----------



## Enjoy1

legs today...and a bit of bis

Deadlifts

Tried do do the pyramid style that @Suprakill4 mentioned last time I did them...and this is how it went

60kg x 10

70kg x 5

80kg x 3

Tried for the 85kg and got it about 3 inch of the floor....knickers....sooo disappointed....but DJ encouraged me to strip back the weight to 82.5kg and off I went again... Yaassssss got the 82.5kg x 1 ....my pb so far.... :bounce:

Then- squats

60kg x 5

50kg x 5 x 3

Leg extensions 3 x 8

Seated calf raises 3 x 8

Nautilus curls 3 x 10 supersetted with ez bar curls

Close grip pull ups 3 x 8

Crouched t bar curl supersetted with double rope hammer curls

Diet :

No breakfast saved for post workout..

Bacon, sausage and scrambled egg 2 slices of wholemeal toast

Roast beef done and waiting to be demolished for dinner... 

X


----------



## Suprakill4

Awesome news well done on the PB!!!!! Next time drop to single warmups though something like -

60 x 8

70 x 4

77.5 x 1

Go for 85.


----------



## Greshie

Congrats on the PB! :thumb:


----------



## Enjoy1

Suprakill4 said:


> Awesome news well done on the PB!!!!! Next time drop to single warmups though something like -
> 
> 60 x 8
> 
> 70 x 4
> 
> 77.5 x 1
> 
> Go for 85.


Thanks k...60 going up easy and should have limited myself then but gona try again next week and fingers and all crossed I will get the 85 and onwards after that...



Greshie said:


> Congrats on the PB! :thumb:


Thanks G ,....your support is appreciated.....and it all feeds the need to keep achieving...xx


----------



## Northern Lass

Well done on the personal best


----------



## Enjoy1

Yumms said:


> Well done on the personal best


:thumbup1:thanks Vicks.......getting there...slowly....x


----------



## Double J

biglbs said:


> Do it on a flat bench,even with a smithy,not the naughty one,it is too easy:whistling: :lol:


Oh I totally agree mate; no way would I get within 50kg of that weight on flat/smith..certainly not in your league at that...

Was on there again this morning though and actually cracked the 200kg barrier for 2 reps so pleased to hit that milestone all the same


----------



## biglbs

Double J said:


> Oh I totally agree mate; no way would I get within 50kg of that weight on flat/smith..certainly not in your league at that...
> 
> Strong work mate,impressive i do admit
> 
> Was on there again this morning though and actually cracked the 200kg barrier for 2 reps so pleased to hit that milestone all the same


----------



## biglbs

Enjoy1 said:


> Thanks k...60 going up easy and should have limited myself then but gona try again next week and fingers and all crossed I will get the 85 and onwards after that...
> 
> Thanks G ,....your support is appreciated.....and it all feeds the need to keep achieving...xx


I recon the big mans arms are bigger than your fly-like waist?


----------



## Enjoy1

biglbs said:


> I recon the big mans arms are bigger than your fly-like waist?


 

Seeing as his pythons are 21" +++....... its safe to say they almost match... lol never thought of that..:laugh:


----------



## biglbs

Enjoy1 said:


> Seeing as his pythons are 21" +++....... its safe to say they almost match... lol never thought of that..:laugh:


You should do a pic to show in your avi,would be well cool...

I think my poor guns are water pistols now,i have not touched them for months,prolly 18 if that pmsl....oh well muscle memory will be fun


----------



## Enjoy1

Oh my butt cheeks.....

Serious doms there...I kid you not...

Worked out in a different gym to normal so leg press is at a lower angle than usual...might be that or the extra long stepped weighted lunges...

X


----------



## Mingster

Enjoy1 said:


> Oh my butt cheeks.....
> 
> Serious doms there...I kid you not...
> 
> Worked out in a different gym to normal so leg press is at a lower angle than usual...might be that or the extra long stepped weighted lunges...
> 
> X


Give them a good kneading


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> Give them a good kneading


 

Better still....find someone else to do it for me... Lol


----------



## Mingster

Enjoy1 said:


> Better still....find someone else to do it for me... Lol


Well...in the unlikely event that you struggle to find anyone... :whistling:


----------



## Enjoy1

:thumb:

Back home again.....seven blissful sunny days holiday. Still trained 3 outa the 7 days.... and did a bit more walking, however, did drink a lot more than normal...  hell I was on holiday.

Had a couple of unusual meats on holiday, ostrich and kangaroo... nice though I couldn't eat a lot of the roo... quite a strong flavoured meat...more gamey...

Anyhow back to good ole blighty last night...freezing my butt of today ...its soooo cold......

Back to regular gym sessions this week and a few more cardio hours hopefully...

x


----------



## biglbs

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Back home again.....seven blissful sunny days holiday. Still trained 3 outa the 7 days.... and did a bit more walking, however, did drink a lot more than normal...  hell I was on holiday.
> 
> Had a couple of unusual meats on holiday, ostrich and kangaroo... nice though I couldn't eat a lot of the roo... quite a strong flavoured meat...more gamey...
> 
> Anyhow back to good ole blighty last night...freezing my butt of today ...its soooo cold......
> 
> Back to regular gym sessions this week and a few more cardio hours hopefully...
> 
> x


Bet you got a real 'spring' in your step now,you will bounce back after the rest lol xxx


----------



## Enjoy1

biglbs said:


> Bet you got a real 'spring' in your step now,you will bounce back after the rest lol xxx


 :lol:

Had more bounce than tigger afterwards too.....(just ask DJ) lol.....the things that boy has to put up with :no:...:laugh:

xx


----------



## Enjoy1

Push day

Had a flying push session as had to get it done before work....all in all intense took around 45 mins

Smith machine bench press warm up 20kg x 10, 3 working sets 30kg, 40kg

Cable flyes x 3 sets

Pec dec x 3 sets

Cable delt raises

Seated machine shoulder press

Cgbp x 3 supersetted with

Machine tricep pullover

Today pull session

Close grip pulldowns x 3 sets

Straight arm pulldown x3

Low cable rows x 3

Behind neck lat pulls x 3

Bodyweight reverse grip chin ups

Bicep nautilus curls x 3 sets supersetted with

Ez bar curls

Diet wasn't bad yesterday had a bit of a blowout as it was valentines dinner but didnt go overboard.

Today been really hungry and had ..so far..

30g porridge, protein shake, 2 Aberdeen Angus steak burgers

A bowl of homemade chilli, 6 chicken nuggets and still not had my dinner :blowme:

Got to increase cardio now and try and cut a bit, tried running out the other morning but my knee made me stop, gonna try either gym bike or cross trainer for Hiit.

:thumbup1:


----------



## Enjoy1

Legs

Deadlifts 50kg warm up set, then 60kg x 5 x 2, 70kg x 5 x 2,80kg 1 rm

Squats 40kg x 3 x 8

Leg extension 15kg x 3 x 15

Ham curl 15kg x 3 x 2 no 3rd set ( had some chest pain and stopped and rested..god knows what that was but recovered and got on)

Leg press 75kg x 3 x 8

Seated calf raises x 3 x 8

Barbell 25kg lunges 3 x 20

Legs a bit jelly like on exit..:laugh:

Diet

2 x 30g whey iso

200g smoked cod

With roast topside and veg for dinner

:thumb:


----------



## Enjoy1

Morning,

Got a bit of my mojo back for cardio.......a 7am hiit session..

keeping this to the cross trainer for now as my knee wont let me use the treadmill.....

30mins in total with warm up/cool down...

1:1 hiit

abs: 100 x total crunch machine

100 x med ball Russian twist

gona try and increase my cardio back to 3 or 4 times a week and lose the squidgy middle.

weight session tonight....bring it....

:thumb:


----------



## Queenie

100 reps... are u crazy?? 

Good going, missy. Have a great session later x


----------



## biglbs

I was gonna train in a mo,but i feel worn out now...pmsl


----------



## Enjoy1

RXQueenie said:


> 100 reps... are u crazy??
> 
> Good going, missy. Have a great session later x


Thanks Q. Crazy nah...squishy middle... Yeah....just need to get the foundation's right so when I eventually lean out enough...I might actually have some abs...  not holding my breath tho...x


----------



## Enjoy1

Supposed to be a push session last night, however only did the shoulders part of it.... :thumbup1:

Seated nautilus shoulder press 30kg x 10 x 2, 40kg x 5 x 2

Delt cable raises 4 x 10 x 1 plate

smith machine behind neck press 30kg x 10 , 40kg x 5 x 2, drop set to 30kg to failure at 6, 20kg drop to fail at 8

smith machine press 20kg x 10 x 1, 30kg x 8 x 2, drop set to 20kg failure at 6

face pulls x 3 x 10

seated shoulder press machine 30kg x 5, 25kg x 5 x 2

nice session ... a bit all over the place with mixed straight sets and drop sets but really feel it worked, gym was extremely busy despite hanging off till after 8pm, so did well to get everything done I wanted.

Might get along tonight for a spot of cardio... :thumb:

x


----------



## 25434

I did delts today too...burning like anything afterwards...WILL fill a t-shirt properly this summer if it kills me...lol...I'm on a ban the baggies...humph...fat chance at the moment...nearly split me pants today...cough...too many irish coffees...cough...


----------



## Enjoy1

Flubs said:


> I did delts today too...burning like anything afterwards...WILL fill a t-shirt properly this summer if it kills me...lol...I'm on a ban the baggies...humph...fat chance at the moment...nearly split me pants today...cough...too many irish coffees...cough...


Lol...ban the baggies....I think comfort has a lot to be said for it whilst training, but I find I like it tight...Ooer matron...I mean I like tight tops.bottoms so I can see the areas I need most to work on.....

Irish coffees....mmmmmm......coffee and whisky,....two of my favourite drinks... Shluurp...

X


----------



## 25434

Enjoy1 said:


> Lol...ban the baggies....I think comfort has a lot to be said for it whilst training, but I find I like it tight...Ooer matron...I mean I like tight tops.bottoms so I can see the areas I need most to work on.....
> 
> Irish coffees....mmmmmm......*coffee and whisky,....two of my favourite drinks*... Shluurp...
> 
> X


exactly...my dream drink...and I've perfected the art of making them too..which is more of a curse cos I crave them whilst lolling on the sofa like lady muck on a weekend..


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> exactly...my dream drink...and I've perfected the art of making them too..which is more of a curse cos I crave them whilst lolling on the sofa like lady muck on a weekend..


Only at the weekend ?


----------



## Enjoy1

Morning all...

2 huge mugs of java lava and I'm raring to get to the gym this morning....

Legs today and as much cardio as my body will let me afterwards...

X


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> Only at the weekend ?


errrrmmmmm......nope... :blush: 



Enjoy1 said:


> Morning all...
> 
> 2 huge mugs of java lava and I'm raring to get to the gym this morning....
> 
> Legs today and as much cardio as my body will let me afterwards...
> 
> X


Sounds good...I'm resting today but will be doing coffee and a bun with a colleague...natch I will be doing "dodge the bun table" whilst I'm there...I mean, that is some sort of cardio isn't it? cough....


----------



## Enjoy1

Java lava did its job.....

Legs session

Leg press - 60kg warm up, then working sets @ 70, 80, 90 and 100kg

Seated extension x 3 x 8

Seated calf raises x 5 x 8

Lever squat 60kg x 3 x 8

Calf raises x 3 x 8

Seated ham extension 3 x 8

Rower x 10 mins all out

Bike x 15 mins

Done

Xx


----------



## Enjoy1

Evening

Trained back and bis yesterday

Seated nautilus row 50kg , rep pause at top of every rep 4 sets of 8

Double handle cable low row 55kg 4 x 8

Close grip pulldown 3 x 6

Single arm nautilus pulldown 25kg a side x 3 sets of 8

Bicep nautilus curls 12.5kg 3 sets of 5 supersetted with

E-z bar preacher curls 20kg x 6 reps

Standing t-bar curls x 3 sets of 8

Cable woodchoppers 3 sets of 10 each side.

Today

Legs

Seated extensions 3 x 8

Seated calf raises 3 x 8

Deadlifts 50kg warm up for 10 reps then, 60 x 8 and 70 x 2 x 6

Hamstring curls x 3 x 8

Hiit cross trainer to finish for 25mins....

Food intake been good today

Breakfast

Egg whites scrambled, 2 97% pork sausages, 4 bacon medallions, 1 slice of soya/linseed burgen bread

No lunch

Greek 0%yoghurt

Dinner - pulled pork with green beans and sprouts.

All going good ATM, trying to bring up outer part of quads and doing 2 leg sessions per week now,



X


----------



## Enjoy1

Morning all,

Missed a couple of write ups but heres my Tuesday session

Shoulders

Dumbell press 12.5kg x 8 x 4

smith machine behind neck press 35g x 3 x 8 then 40kg x 4

cable delt raises 2 plates x 4 x 10

face pulls 35kg x 3 x 10

behind back cable shrugs x 3 x 10 (plenty of squeeze on the pause and burning nicely)

seated machine shoulder press 35kg doing 1 full and 1 half movement per rep did 3 sets , first 2 managed 8 full and half reps, last set could only manage to 5...

shoulders like boulders by the end....

On a little side note, Ive come across another female bber in my area and been invited to compete alongside her in Sept this year, she has given me pointers in the direction of posing classes and a PT , not saying im def gonna compete but its another step towards it....

:thumb: Laters x


----------



## Enjoy1

Proper bench for 57.5kg

I'm well chuffed....



X


----------



## 25434

Enjoy1 said:


> Proper bench for 57.5kg
> 
> I'm well chuffed....
> 
> 
> 
> X


Wahayeeeeeeeeeee......very noice bench....awesome..... :bounce:


----------



## Enjoy1

First day of keeping myself on the straight and narrow with the diet..

yesterdays food was

No breakfast

meal 1 100g cooked chicken 40g basmati rice

meal 2 80g cooked chicken

meal 3 150g chicken in homemade satay sauce

Trained legs:-

nautilus extension 3 x 8

nautilus leg press 60kg 3 x 8

seated calf raises 3 x 8

machine leg press 80kg x 10 90kg x 8 100kg x 5

lever squat @50kg atg 3 x 8

standing calf raises 3 x 6

deadlifts- pyramid style 60kg x 10, 70kg x 8, 80kg x 5, 82.5kg x 2 pb and then 85kg x 1 pb:bounce:

great session loved it....

:thumb:


----------



## Greshie

Well done on the PB deadlift :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

Very strong madam well done xx


----------



## Suprakill4

Enjoy1 said:


> Proper bench for 57.5kg
> 
> I'm well chuffed....
> 
> 
> 
> X


That's more than most men in my gym. Honestly.

Well done.


----------



## Queenie

All looks good in here, lady! V well done


----------



## Enjoy1

Greshie said:


> Well done on the PB deadlift :thumb:





biglbs said:


> Very strong madam well done xx





Suprakill4 said:


> That's more than most men in my gym. Honestly.
> 
> Well done.





RXQueenie said:


> All looks good in here, lady! V well done


 

Thank you for your support in here, means a lot....

I'm not quite sure how or why it happens some times....just know it feels like heaven when your strength starts to pick up.... Or maybe I'm just sad....

Had a horrible week last week (family stuff) so gym helping keep me concentrated ...

I'm really enjoying my training ATM and its having a positive effect on everything...

:thumbup1:


----------



## Suprakill4

Enjoy1 said:


> Thank you for your support in here, means a lot....
> 
> I'm not quite sure how or why it happens some times....just know it feels like heaven when your strength starts to pick up.... Or maybe I'm just sad....
> 
> Had a horrible week last week (family stuff) so gym helping keep me concentrated ...
> 
> I'm really enjoying my training ATM and its having a positive effect on everything...
> 
> :thumbup1:


Not sad. Committed.

Fcuk family problems, I purposely distance myself from ANY family issue now as we all have them so I just choose never to get involved now. Sometimes out of ya control but I just can't be bothered with people trying to lumber their problems onto me lol.


----------



## Enjoy1

Suprakill4 said:


> Not sad. Committed.
> 
> Fcuk family problems, I purposely distance myself from ANY family issue now as we all have them so I just choose never to get involved now. Sometimes out of ya control but I just can't be bothered with people trying to lumber their problems onto me lol.


Lol...Victor Meldrew.... But sometimes you just have to say....STOP!!! Enough or folk can take the pi55...

The gym with your iPod on is the place to retreat to...focus is the name of the game....

X


----------



## Enjoy1

Saturday shoulders session

Seated dumbbell press

dumbbell lateral raises

smith machine behind neck press

cable delt raises

nautilus shrugs

face pulls

cable front delts

Sunday legs and biceps

Nautilus extensions 3 sets

squats 40kg warm up then 60kg, 65kg for 5 and then 70kg x 3

seated calf raises

lever squats 50kg x 10 x 3

standing calf raises x 8 x 3

crouched cable curl x 4 sets

dumbell concentration curl supersetted with

olly bar curls for 3 sets

dumbell hammer curls x 3 sets

abs 3 sets of 15 hanging leg raises

2 x 50 ab crunch machine

cardio tonight in the form of a circuit class... mg:


----------



## Queenie

ooooh I bet circuits weren't nice!!! I wouldn't have anything left after all that


----------



## 25434

wahayeeee...look at you missis...whoot whoot....noice, noice....


----------



## Enjoy1

Attempting to bring my legs up to scratch.....got to bring up quads and hams....

Doing x 1 a week squats and leg press but thinking about splitting leg day. To 2 days a weeks concentrating n quads one day and hams and calfs on the second...

Starting to get a nice shape to ham and outer quads... Watch this space..


----------



## biglbs

Enjoy1 said:


> Attempting to bring my legs up to scratch.....got to bring up quads and hams....
> 
> Doing x 1 a week squats and leg press but thinking about splitting leg day. To 2 days a weeks concentrating n quads one day and hams and calfs on the second...
> 
> Starting to get a nice shape to ham and outer quads... Watch this space..
> 
> View attachment 148094


Looking lovely as always there,sometimes what you are already doing is the best thing for you,it certainly is working xx


----------



## biglbs

BOING,,,Where you at?


----------



## Enjoy1

biglbs said:


> BOING,,,Where you at?


Nice to see you @biglbs



I'm still around just don't post much on here , even in my journal...

Once again due to knob heads that are all too quick to pass judgement..

Never mind... I'm still here and you guessed it...still training...

Hope you are good...certainly look like it in your new avi..

Hugs  x


----------



## biglbs

Enjoy1 said:


> Nice to see you @biglbs
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still around just don't post much on here , even in my journal...
> 
> Once again due to knob heads that are all too quick to pass judgement..
> 
> Never mind... I'm still here and you guessed it...still training...
> 
> Hope you are good...certainly look like it in your new avi..
> 
> Hugs  x


Thank ,

however you must not let them get you down,there is a lot of good here too!


----------



## Enjoy1

Upping my game, holiday coming up soon and got to be bikini shaped beforehand.

Just booked last minute so got less than 30 days to do it... :thumbdown:

Last week started doing a tad more cardio , since Friday ive trained every day and the needle on the scales is moving very slowly downwards... im not that overweight or anything just need to trim down my muffin top... :tongue:

So incorporating cardio every day now even though its just a jog along the beach...

Will log my statistics and maybe a starting point pic /finishing point in 27 days... :whistling:


----------



## Queenie

Whoop! Wishing u all the best with this 

Holiday sounds well deserved. Hope u have a fab time! x


----------



## biglbs

Have a great time x


----------



## Enjoy1

Thanks ..

It's all heading in the right direction....I think....weight down by 7lbs over 21 days in total keeping up the extra cardio where possible , leaning out nicely....another 2 weeks to go so hopefully try and retain some muscle and keep the fat drop going.

 x


----------



## Enjoy1

Still around not posting much but still training.

Goal for now is to drop some bf% and try and maintain some lean muscle. My diet of.late has not been as clean as it should so maybe it's time to give my preparation detail a bit more thought..


----------



## Mingster

Enjoy1 said:


> Still around not posting much but still training.
> 
> Goal for now is to drop some bf% and try and maintain some lean muscle. My diet of.late has not been as clean as it should so maybe it's time to give my preparation detail a bit more thought..


Hello stranger. Glad to hear that you're ok.


----------



## Davey666

Enjoy1 said:


> Nice to see you @biglbs
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still around just don't post much on here , even in my journal...
> 
> Once again due to knob heads that are all too quick to pass judgement..
> 
> Never mind... I'm still here and you guessed it...still training...
> 
> Hope you are good...certainly look like it in your new avi..
> 
> Hugs  x


Always idiots about spoiling things. I would ignore them or try to and carry on posting. You look amazing, and well deserved with all the hard work you do.

I wouldn't let it get to you, most likely they are jealous :thumb:


----------



## Enjoy1

Davey666 said:


> Always idiots about spoiling things. I would ignore them or try to and carry on posting. You look amazing, and well deserved with all the hard work you do.
> 
> I wouldn't let it get to you, most likely they are jealous :thumb:


Yeah, you are right. Keep on keeping on. and use the ignore function.. :thumbup1:

Thanks for your comments, how lovely of you to say. Its a game of continual ups and downs this training malarkey innit., but key in keeping on top of it all for me, is not to be afraid of putting the work in.

:thumb:


----------



## Enjoy1

Loving the summery mornings for cardio.

SO much better when you do it outside :thumb: Pushbike out getting an airing , if I manage to maintain my balance it should work well.

Otherwise training going steady.


----------



## Rykard

dragged my bike out the last couple of Sundays, 4.3 miles, planning on cycling into work at some point soon. Noticed that a road on my way in to be closed for 6 weeks, so that would be a good time to do it.


----------



## flinty90

morning sunshine X


----------



## Enjoy1

Rykard said:


> dragged my bike out the last couple of Sundays, 4.3 miles, planning on cycling into work at some point soon. Noticed that a road on my way in to be closed for 6 weeks, so that would be a good time to do it.


I always have had a rubbishy sense of balance on a pushbike, so getting myself back on was a thought, however ive enjoyed it so much, im thinking of upgrading my wee bike.

Yesterday was a 6 mile ride, great on the ride out but had a head wind on the way home.. :no: good cardio though fighting against it.

good luck getting yourself to work on your bike, as long as its not on a main road though :thumbup1:


----------



## Enjoy1

flinty90 said:


> morning sunshine X


  Afternoon dear...

Must say, im appreciative of your beardage in your avi.. well done. :thumb: x


----------



## Rykard

Enjoy1 said:


> I always have had a rubbishy sense of balance on a pushbike, so getting myself back on was a thought, however ive enjoyed it so much, im thinking of upgrading my wee bike.
> 
> Yesterday was a 6 mile ride, great on the ride out but had a head wind on the way home.. :no: good cardio though fighting against it.
> 
> good luck getting yourself to work on your bike, as long as its not on a main road though :thumbup1:


it's always a head wind on the way home lol


----------



## Enjoy1

Still using the bike for some cardio and loving it as long as the weather holds out I will be out in the morning.

Watched the tri athletes compete yesterday and I got all excited about maybe giving a half iron man comp a go, then remembered I'm sh1t at swimming lol.

Legs done today, fully expect to be hobbling tomorrow.

 x


----------



## Enjoy1

Progressing, and the scales do their. "look at what you put on" nonsense. I'm trying again, to see past them and give the gains a run.


----------



## FelonE1

sizar said:


> Bicep 24 sets ? DAMN over killing i think in my opinion there is no need for that many sets for smaller muscle group but thats just me.


I do 24 sets on bis/tris


----------



## FelonE1

Congrats on losing the weight,that's a big thing.Looks like you're going in the right direction.Good luck


----------



## Enjoy1

FelonE said:


> Congrats on losing the weight,that's a big thing.Looks like you're going in the right direction.Good luck


Thanks, still working on it, as we all are


----------



## FelonE1

Enjoy1 said:


> Thanks, still working on it, as we all are


It's never ending mate lol


----------



## Enjoy1

FelonE said:


> It's never ending mate lol


A continual battle of gain/cut but hey, it great just to play with how different you can look.


----------



## FelonE1

Enjoy1 said:


> A continual battle of gain/cut but hey, it great just to play with how different you can look.


I love the way you can manipulate your diet/training and watch your body change.It's not that hard if you're disciplined and dedicated


----------



## Enjoy1

Exactly, don't need nothing too fancy except the drive and determination to get to where you want to be.


----------



## Peace frog

Shoulders look like there developing well


----------



## 25434

Enjoy1 said:


> Exactly, don't need nothing too fancy except the drive and determination to get to where you want to be.


Drive and determination....hummmm...lemme think.....which shop can go and buy that? Lol.....hey you....you look quite fab....how annoying...  . Hugs to DJ...


----------



## Enjoy1

My routine is all over the place recently. Been doing some strength style 5x 5 days, some higher volume days. Whatever I'm up to seems to be advantageous to weight increases on a few exercises and I'm enjoying the mix and that's what matters.

 x


----------



## Mingster

Great stuff hon. Enjoying what you're doing is what it's all about really:thumbup1: The gains follow on naturally from that.


----------



## Enjoy1

:thumbup1:

Back feeling much better , managed a leg session with squats kept light and no problems.

Sldl back up to 85kg for 3 reps so I'm quite pleased with that.

Really enjoyed this again today, may start concentrating on the strength stuff and see where that takes me.


----------



## Enjoy1

Excellent back biceps day again, maintaining my strength gains so far., intend to keep with a short 5 x 5 strength programme for now, but I've got to knuckle down and endure a stricter cut phase, got a reunion looming mid October and I want to look leaner.

Me yesterday


----------



## Enjoy1

Okay so im still continuing with the strength elements for upper body, but really need to up my game and build me a set of wheels.

Thinking about doing a split to include 2/3 leg sessions per week.

What exercises and what split ? Hmm.

:thumbup1:


----------



## Suprakill4

Looking great in the pic! Impressive! How are you both doing?


----------



## Enjoy1

Suprakill4 said:


> Looking great in the pic! Impressive! How are you both doing?


Awrite K.

Thanks, still plodding along with the training, not as manic as I used to be lol.

We are both doing just fine ta, still training together and loving it. Hope you are good? How's your training?

 x


----------



## Suprakill4

Enjoy1 said:


> Awrite K.
> 
> Thanks, still plodding along with the training, not as manic as I used to be lol.
> 
> We are both doing just fine ta, still training together and loving it. Hope you are good? How's your training?
> 
> x


Good to hear. My partner started training with me. Was great at first, then I started hating her because wouldn't try hard lol. So put an end to that lol.

Trainings ok. I look shyte as not been with it lately financially and motivation wise but getting back into it now


----------



## Enjoy1

Suprakill4 said:


> Good to hear. My partner started training with me. Was great at first, then I started hating her because wouldn't try hard lol. So put an end to that lol.
> 
> Trainings ok. I look shyte as not been with it lately financially and motivation wise but getting back into it now




Great when you can share something that takes up so much of your time, means you spend more time together Aww.. But a pain in the butt if they don't really enjoy it it can put you off your stride if your time is taken up trying to get someone I.retested who really don't wanna be there.

Hope you got your training back on track now, although I think someone who works at it can't really let go too much.

 x


----------



## Suprakill4

Enjoy1 said:


> Great when you can share something that takes up so much of your time, means you spend more time together Aww.. But a pain in the butt if they don't really enjoy it it can put you off your stride if your time is taken up trying to get someone I.retested who really don't wanna be there.
> 
> Hope you got your training back on track now, although I think someone who works at it can't really let go too much.
> 
> x


Yeah she worked hard to begin with. Body started changing quickly which I found lovely, then just couldn't be bothered so told her she isn't coming anymore with me and she was happy lol.

Yeah trainings great now, diets so so, aas started today after a very long break. I had hit 16 stone and ok condition but dropped to 14 when things slipped but back to 15. Hoping to surpass 16 this cycle. Hardly ever on here anymore now though as don't have time.


----------



## Enjoy1

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah she worked hard to begin with. Body started changing quickly which I found lovely, then just couldn't be bothered so told her she isn't coming anymore with me and she was happy lol.
> 
> Yeah trainings great now, diets so so, aas started today after a very long break. I had hit 16 stone and ok condition but dropped to 14 when things slipped but back to 15. Hoping to surpass 16 this cycle. Hardly ever on here anymore now though as don't have time.


Good to see you getting back on it tho, you won't have time for a journal this time I'm guessing?

You gonna compete this/next year?


----------



## Suprakill4

Enjoy1 said:


> Good to see you getting back on it tho, you won't have time for a journal this time I'm guessing?
> 
> You gonna compete this/next year?


No def no time for a journal. I have a new job which is much much better money however very stressful and tiring working in a printers and have moved to Sheffield which I hate it's such a busy place (and not many English either!!). I'm definitely competing next year at which point I'll try and make time to have a journal for it.


----------



## Enjoy1

Man I need some motivation to do cardio these days, what's happened?!

Im at a loss as to what to do to make it more appealing. Bored to the back teeth doing cross trainer.

Still keeping the weight down doing weights mostly, but not shifting quickly enough for me. 

Still don't stop me putting full effort into my sessions, these have dropped a bit in volume though, also due to work. Need my mojo back and soon.


----------



## Enjoy1

Still attempted some form of training on holiday. This and lounger triceps dips with press ups and a 5 mile walk every day., kept some of the holiday weight off.


----------



## Enjoy1

So happy to get back Into a proper routine again.

Going back to tried and tested ppl routine with a couple of tweaks in that the push day of shoulders chest is all too much for one session so I will be trying to split it and also as my legs In particular my quads lag behind I'm gonna try and bring them up by doing two leg days per week as well.

Let's just see how it goes, but routine can be altered to suit.

Laters  x


----------



## Mingster

Enjoy1 said:


> So happy to get back Into a proper routine again.
> 
> Going back to tried and tested ppl routine with a couple of tweaks in that the push day of shoulders chest is all too much for one session so I will be trying to split it and also as my legs In particular my quads lag behind I'm gonna try and bring them up by doing two leg days per week as well.
> 
> Let's just see how it goes, but routine can be altered to suit.
> 
> Laters  x


I'm sure you'll get great results:thumbup1:


----------



## Enjoy1

Cheeky sneaky lunch time upper body session today.

May take advantage more of a nearby gym in lunch hour.


----------



## Enjoy1

Tried a session full of variety yesterday. From bicep supersets to upper back traction pulls and deadlifts, also back extensions on the? Roman chair thingy.

All good and had a nice rest day today to recover.


----------



## Enjoy1

Training going well

Managing to up my game slightly more in the cardio field over the last week and a bit and feeling better for it, whether or not I've dropped any bf has yet to be seen but my cardio tolerance is certainly improving.

Apart from that, putting in around 3-4 decent weight session a week and enjoying doing legs once again with no impact so far on my dodgy knee.

All good. :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

Enjoy1 said:


> Training going well
> 
> Managing to up my game slightly more in the cardio field over the last week and a bit and feeling better for it, whether or not I've dropped any bf has yet to be seen but my cardio tolerance is certainly improving.
> 
> Apart from that, putting in around 3-4 decent weight session a week and enjoying doing legs once again with no impact so far on my dodgy knee.
> 
> All good. :thumb:


Good to hear you are still going strong!


----------



## Enjoy1

Greshie said:


> Good to hear you are still going strong!


Thanks @Greshie, hope you are ok. Xx


----------



## Greshie

Enjoy1 said:


> Thanks @Greshie, hope you are ok. Xx


Plodding along as ever! :thumbup1:


----------



## Rick89

glad your still training hard, not been in here for a while but know your always hard at it

wish i could get motivated to get the cardio in regular myself , well done

keep up the good work  x


----------



## Enjoy1

Rick89 said:


> glad your still training hard, not been in here for a while but know your always hard at it
> 
> wish i could get motivated to get the cardio in regular myself , well done
> 
> keep up the good work  x


Cheers Rick,

Nice to see you, hope your training going well for you? Really need to swoop by your journal myself for a good catch up.

 x


----------



## biglbs

Keeping at it I see,good work


----------



## Enjoy1

Trained legs

Keeping light and perfecting my form for squats so up to a max of around 55kg for reps

Stepped lunges , calf raises , extensions, Glute kickbacks, lying hammies erm.. A bit of abs - cable crunches supersetting with leg raises.

Finished off with some steady state cardio.

Face like a burst tomato . So I was done.

Diet has been not too bad over the festive period managing to avoid a gain but similarly not losing a pound either


----------



## Mingster

Well done hon. Consistency is everything as you know:thumbup1:

Any targets lined up for 2015?


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> Well done hon. Consistency is everything as you know:thumbup1:
> 
> Any targets lined up for 2015?


Hey my wee monkey,

Thank you, Ive no comps or owt lined up this year but I've got a desire to see what I look like again all stripped back.

I've creeped up in bf and want to get this back to under 15%. So a long slog and a lot of cardio are required. Oh yeah, and the self control around bags of crisps..lol

Hope your well.

:thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Enjoy1 said:


> Hey my wee monkey,
> 
> Thank you, Ive no comps or owt lined up this year but I've got a desire to see what I look like again all stripped back.
> 
> I've creeped up in bf and want to get this back to under 15%. So a long slog and a lot of cardio are required. Oh yeah, and the self control around bags of crisps..lol
> 
> Hope your well.
> 
> :thumbup1:


I'm ok princess. Life is hitty-missy but training is going well. I've cut back a lot over the past 6 months or so, training for physique rather than strength now I'm old lol. Will be aiming for around 105kg at 10% over the next couple of months or so.


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> I'm ok princess. Life is hitty-missy but training is going well. I've cut back a lot over the past 6 months or so, training for physique rather than strength now I'm old lol. Will be aiming for around 105kg at 10% over the next couple of months or so.


 

Sounds like a plan, down to 10% can't wait to see your results then. What's the lowest you have been? And do you think 10% is a realistically maintainable target for you. (Not meaning that to sound cheeky btw) As for being old, I'm sure you could give anyone a run for their money in the training stakes, always hard at it. 

Need to have a nosey in your journal soon and get a catch up.

X


----------



## Mingster

Enjoy1 said:


> Sounds like a plan, down to 10% can't wait to see your results then. What's the lowest you have been? And do you think 10% is a realistically maintainable target for you. (Not meaning that to sound cheeky btw) As for being old, I'm sure you could give anyone a run for their money in the training stakes, always hard at it.
> 
> Need to have a nosey in your journal soon and get a catch up.
> 
> X


I got down to about 12% for my holiday in September but the last two weeks of my diet was screwed when I got an abscess in my gum. I've probably been around 14% ever since so it's not a big step. I wouldn't want to go lower than that, or maintain it for any great length of time, but I reckon I can stay there or thereabouts without too many problems.

It's mainly taining stuff in my journal. I have a lady taining partner these days, a very strong young lady whom I'm putting on a diet shortly. She's amazing now, so am very positive that we will get some great results


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> I got down to about 12% for my holiday in September but the last two weeks of my diet was screwed when I got an abscess in my gum. I've probably been around 14% ever since so it's not a big step. I wouldn't want to go lower than that, or maintain it for any great length of time, but I reckon I can stay there or thereabouts without too many problems.
> 
> It's mainly taining stuff in my journal. I have a lady taining partner these days, a very strong young lady whom I'm putting on a diet shortly. She's amazing now, so am very positive that we will get some great results[/quote
> 
> :no: yucky gum abscess, very very painful and well...just horrible. Sure you will nail that 10%, as you sound like your In the zone.
> 
> You doing coaching now ? If I send you my vitals can you do me a diet.. Mates rates of course :laugh:


----------



## Mingster

Enjoy1 said:


> I've always done a wee bit coaching at a couple of gyms in return for free membership lol. I'm more comfortable with a subject in front of me rather than online. I'm doing this particular diet for a very good friend but, if you give me a couple of weeks to get some stuff sorted out, I would certainly take a look at what you aim to achieve and how you might get there. I don't do cut and pastes mind you. I'd be asking a lot of questions... All relevant of course


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> excellent, I got me a coach.
> 
> Let me know when you are free.
> 
> X


----------



## Mingster

Enjoy1 said:


> I will. If you don't here anything drop me a line as a reminder lol. Us old guy's become forgetful


----------



## Enjoy1

Had a few ups and downs recently with illnesses and work taking over but enough excuses.

Managed back day yesterday

Wide grip pulldowns, straight arm pulldowns, seated low cable rows, tsb rows, single arm plated rows, close grip front pulldown , face pulls, plated shrugs.

3/4 sets of each and 8/10 reps.

Diet nothing less than shabby by supper time totally starving with steak pie, choc eclair and two pack of pickled onion monster munch being consumed. Lol

Fingers crossed back on track tomorrow with some lovely new protein being delivered, vanilla whey, berry protein smoothie mix, protein pancake mix and zero syrup on its way.


----------



## Enjoy1

Chest/tris

Bench warm up set, 3 working sets and finished with a drop set to failure.

incline bench

dumbbell flyes

cable crossovers

double rope pulldown supersetted

overhead extension

Diet- enjoyed a fillet steak with sweet potato and butternut squash

followed by protein pancakes with butterscotch zero syrup..yumm


----------



## Mingster

Enjoy1 said:


> Two leg sessions this week along with three extra cardio sessions. Incline treadmill and Hiit on the cross trainer = face like a burst tomato by the end but I guess it's doing me good .
> 
> Just keeping at it, and I'm sure consistency will pay off .
> 
> x


I suspect you'll need a pie diet to replenish your energy levels after all that lot lol.

Keep at it princess. I'm sure you're looking spot on as usual:thumbup1:


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> I suspect you'll need a pie diet to replenish your energy levels after all that lot lol.
> 
> Keep at it princess. I'm sure you're looking spot on as usual:thumbup1:


:laugh: pie, did you say pie...mmm I do like a nice scotch pie, or a haggis tottie and neep pie, tend not to see much of the latter in Wales now tho.. Lol

Thanks @Mingster , hope your doing good and things improving for ya.

Hugs to my wee monkey


----------



## Greshie

Enjoy1 said:


> Two leg sessions this week along with three extra cardio sessions. Incline treadmill and Hiit on the cross trainer = face like a burst tomato by the end but I guess it's doing me good .
> 
> Just keeping at it, and I'm sure consistency will pay off .
> 
> x


Consistency is the key ... not so sure about a diet of pies though  :laugh: :thumbup1:


----------



## Enjoy1

Leg day Sunday

First time doing deads in a while, dropped strength a bit and only shifting 65kg working sets, tried 85kg and got x 1 rep 

Stepped weighted lunge, seated calf, seated extensions, glute kickbacks enough to make my hammies complain.

Stuck in a few triceps sets and finished with abs.

All in all a nice session. Must make more of an effort with the sldl as I really enjoyed it.


----------

